#ubuntu-se 2010-12-13
<Sken> Natti natti på er alla här inne!!!
<K350> Har problem med aptitude -  Kunde inte erhålla låset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resursen tillfälligt otillgänglig)
<K350> Hur löser man nu detta?
<Nafallo> K350: kor det som root? :-)
<saba_> Felet att resursen inte är tillgänglig skulle inte lösas av att vara root, men i princip finns det inte mycket att göra utan vänta på att det löser sig självt.
<saba_> Felet är nämligen EAGAIN / EWOULDBLOCK
<saba_> K350: felet uppstår troligen därför att dpkg redan körs, i Linuxvärlden kallas det hela för futexes (fast userspace mutex)
<Barre> morrn
<antii> morrn Barre
<Barre> tjenis antii, äntligen måndag
<Barre> O.o
<antii> ja
<antii> lussebullar på jobbet
<kodein> just
<kodein> men inte blir det nåt annat kaffe än det vanliga rävgiftet till
<kodein> det är lite dumt
<kodein> men det blir körsång, åtm.
<antii> hehe
<maxjezy> kul
<maxjezy> redan spytt två gånger denna morgon
<maxjezy> 3 ggr inatt
<antii> omg luciatåg
<maxjezy> äre luciatåg där?
<maxjezy> :)
<antii> ja
<maxjezy> på jobbet?
<maxjezy> snygga  brydar?
<maxjezy> google hitta inga nakenlucia-tåg
<maxjezy> sämst google
<antii> ja
<antii> har inte med mig systemkameran :(
<maxjezy> ta med anDroiDen
<maxjezy> shäring is cäring
<coobra> hmms
<maxjezy> luciafirandet är en tämlingen svensk företeelse
<coobra> suger
<coobra> hatar det
<maxjezy> du är säkert muslim
<coobra> hahah
<maxjezy> eller så fick du aldrig vara lucia
<maxjezy> när du va yngre
<maxjezy> det är iaf så luciahatet brukar starta
<coobra> nej det är det
<coobra> ja ville va lucifina
<maxjezy> lucia är egentligen lucifer
<maxjezy> men kommer strax innan julen för attsprida lite satanism i stugorna
<maxjezy> kommer med det falska ljuset
<maxjezy> även kallad ljusbäraren
<maxjezy> tänkte bara dela med mig av lite julglädjande information
<madbear> kul!
<maxjezy> ät en masssa lussebullar nu
<maxjezy> russinen är där bara för att jävlas
<maxjezy> ett av jävulens fyndiga drag
<maxjezy> fan så svarar dom inte  på jobbet
<maxjezy> ja som ska sjuka mig
<Kim^J> maxjezy: Är du sjuk?
<HakanS> amelia: Har du en logg på det vi talade om i fredags?
<maxjezy> Kim^J, japp :)
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> tint2 som taskbar ser nice ut drar den mycke cpu ? ram osv
<Barre> coobra: inte vad jag märkte, körde den drygt ett år tills för ett par veckor sen
<amelia> HakanS: jag loggar inte, så nej.
<HakanS> amelia: OK
<HakanS> amelia: Får försöka dra mig till minnes vad vi kom fram till.
<coobra> Barre:  ok
<coobra> Barre:  med openbox  ?
<Barre> coobra: jupps
<Barre> coobra: menyn ligger i ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml men jag rekommenderar att du använder obmenu för att konfigurera den...
<Barre> coobra: keybindings hittar du i ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<coobra> :D
<coobra> danke
<amelia> *gäsp*
<phnom> Någon här som kör en netgearrouter med usb och använder readyshare-grejen? Funkar det bra?
<phnom> Har en wnr3500l med dd-wrt på.
<phnom> Fast med dd-wrt kanske det inte är readyshare iofs...
<antii> Kör tomato på min 3500l.
<phnom> antii: Funkar bra?
<Coffe> har oxå en wnr3500
<coobra> Coffe: :D
<Coffe> coobra,  :)
<coobra> lägert
<coobra> -r
 * Barre hade en wnr3500l men åskgudarna tog den tillbaka en en KABOOOM
<coobra> är dom bra ?
<Korafe> Har lite problem med att mounta en ISO när jag ska installera Ubuntu, någon som känner att den kanske kan hjälpa till?
<coobra> mounta en idso
<coobra> -d
<Korafe> Alltså, jag har ingen CDROM i den här datorn, så jag installerar från ett USB-minne, men jag måste använda mig av Alternate-ISOn, så jag måste ha ett extra USB-minne med ISOn på utöver det jag bootar från, men den vägrar mounta som den ska
<Korafe> Klagar på "Invalid argument" eller "Device is busy"
<antii> phnom: ja
<phnom> antii: Använt USB-porten för att dela data?
<antii> Nopes
<Markslap> < realubot> Time to leave. Hälsa #ubuntu-se från mig.
<antii> YES!
<shenzhou> morgon
<mikul> gm =)
<shenzhou> somna i datastolen igår haha
<shenzhou> men jag tror det berodde på mina mediciner
<shenzhou> hade somnat mitt i en compile iaf :)
<maxjezy> har ni fått post idag?
<antii> nej
<maxjezy> kommer den tro?
<kodein> shenzhou: kompilering är ju lika med vilostund
<maxjezy> eller är lucia postfri dag?
<antii> dunno?
<Ulthwen> det tror jag inte. Du kanske har fått din identitet kapad. Då brukar ju posten försvinna
<maxjezy> shit om det är så
<maxjezy> väntar på pengar
 * Nafallo hor brevbararen utanfor dorren :-)
<kodein> lucia är väl vilken arbetsdag som helst
<maxjezy> Nafallo, kan du fråga om dom delar ut i sundsvall idag?
<kodein> förutom att man kan få lite glögg och höra studentkören på arbetstid
<maxjezy> blir lite bestörtad när jag måste vänta o vänta
<maxjezy> magen vänder sig smått
 * phnom tror inte Nafallos brevbärare vet vart Sundsvall ligger
<Nafallo> maxjezy: tror inte han kommer veta vad sundsvall ar, och det ar forsent oavsett :-)
<kodein> brevbärarna har ju senare arbetstider nu
<antii> maxjezy: pengar?
<maxjezy> antii, japp
<maxjezy> ett brunt kuvert med massor med pengar i
<mikul> shenzhou, hahaha, roligt :D vad för gott? töm fickorna o ge mig hälften :D
<antii> maxjezy: fan haru köpt för nåt
<maxjezy> jag håller på med en scam
<antii> -.-
<maxjezy> hahaa
<kodein> ett litet brunt kuvert med röda snööööööööööören
<shenzhou> mikul, hehe, hade ätit för många xanor tror jag
<maxjezy> näe, bad morsan skicka lite extra pengar
<shenzhou> fast jag tror lyrican spelade in med :)
<maxjezy> ska köpa lite knivar tänkte jag
<phnom> maxjezy: Och du litar inte på banken?
<shenzhou> tar mot ryggbesvär
<Nafallo> vad ar det for fel pa e-overforingar? ;-)
<maxjezy> phnom, nepp
<maxjezy> dom rape wikileaks
<maxjezy> litar inte på dem längre
<antii> haha
<shenzhou> fan va jobbigt att jag somna mitt i compile, är massa dependencies nu jag måste leta reda på :<
<phnom> Så, du litar hellre på att Posten inte slarvar bort ditt kuvert? :P
<maxjezy> phnom, det är en mänsklig faktor som inte är ond iaf
<antii> som han som förlorade sin pension för att han inte litade på banken
<antii> bäst :D
<maxjezy> antii, pga wikileaks det med?
<antii> nee
<maxjezy> nu i dagarna lär det flyta endel pengar på posten
<mikul> shenzhou, kan man få sånna mot ryggverk?!
<mikul> fy fan va sjukt ;:D
<maxjezy> ska spana lite i fönstret
<maxjezy> brb
<shenzhou> mikul, läkarna är ju kass på fass, jag tror jag kan den bättre än dom faktiskt
<mikul> Då måste jag gå till läkaren med min dåliga rygg
<mikul> haha
<shenzhou> alltså lyrica mot ryggvärk är ju bara knasigt
<mikul> haha :D
<Nafallo> shenzhou: du tror inte det beror pa lakaren?
<shenzhou> men jag tar det lugnt med den, när jag äter den slänger jag i mig en jävla bunt :P
<shenzhou> fast inte så mycket så det är farligt, finns ju faktiskt kramprisk
<shenzhou> mikul, ska dock nämna att jag får diklofenak med, och den är faktiskt bra mot ryggvärken
<mikul> ah lyrica ska man vara försiktig med
<shenzhou> jag har dnafel så har bechterevs
<shenzhou> kronisk inflamation i leder
<shenzhou> kan leda till reumatism
<mikul> shit va drygt
<kodein> jag kan inte säga att jag tycker diklofenak funkade för mig nån gång
<shenzhou> jo, fast upptäckte hyffsat tidigt iaf och dom säger det finns bromsmedeciner, ska fara på reumaten och prata
<shenzhou> kodein, som rus eller mot värk?
<mikul> :D
<maxjezy> shenzhou, finns det inget naturläkemedel som rockar lederna ?
<shenzhou> kodein, den ska tas med 1g alvedon med
<kodein> mot värk
<shenzhou> maxjezy, mja, röka funkar hyfsat, fast man blir så lat dock
<kodein> jag klarar mig bra utan att försöka få kemiska rus
<nickapaul> Lessen att störa ert medicinsnack :) Har nån någon bra lösning hur jag kan kommunicera från ssh till inloggad användare i Gnome? Jag sköter om morsans burk per distans med ssh, och nu och då skulle jag behöva få fram nåt meddelande, gärna som hon kan svara på. Typ wall, write etc. funkar ju terminal-terminal, men jag behöver nåt som hon lätt ser på sin gnome och lika lätt kan svara...
 * maxjezy flinar med jason-masken på
<Nafallo> nickapaul: jabber?
<shenzhou> ja varför inte köra nått IM protokoll bara?
<shenzhou> måste väl vara enklast
<maxjezy> nickapaul, irc?
<shenzhou> då kan du ju ställa in notify-ruta på meddelande
<shenzhou> gnome-notify?
<nickapaul> hmm... För lätt :) Jag försökte med våld hitta nåt terminal->gnome, men varför inte IM!
<kodein> nickapaul: write borde funka om hon ser till att ha en terminal uppe, men annars skulle det kanske gå att hacka ihop nåt med zenity?
<nickapaul> Morsan är 67år och att skriva meil är en bedrift. Ser hon en terminal springer hon...
<Nafallo> nickapaul: hold on
<cHarNe2> nickapaul: :D
<maxjezy> nickapaul, sms?
<shenzhou> jag håller på försöka få igång min trådlösa GH gitarr på ubuntu, men går knackigt :<
<shenzhou> ska fortsätta, bbl
<nickapaul> maxjezy: försöker hålla telefonräkningen nere...
<maxjezy> aha, bor du utomlands?
<nickapaul> Med gnome-notify kan hon inte svara...
<maxjezy> finnpajser!
<nickapaul> maxjezy: utomlands är relativt, sett härifrån är ni utomlands :)
<Nafallo> nickapaul: maste hon kunna svara?
<Nafallo> nickapaul: anvand skype som alla andra? :-)
<nickapaul> Nafallo: gärna nog.
<maxjezy> nickapaul, vart i de 100000 sjöarnas land bor du? :)
<nickapaul> max: Esbo
<kodein> nickapaul: om du är inloggad som henne borde det gå att t.ex. köra  zenity --entry --text "Hur mås det?"
<kodein> fast du får väl se till att ha hennes xauth och så vidare då, så att dialogrutan ploppar upp på hennes X
<Nafallo> kodein: det racker inte for att svara :-)
<Nafallo> skype ar nog ratt losning later det som
<kodein> Nafallo: inte? det finns ju ett textinmatningsfält i dialogen som ploppar upp.
<nickapaul> Jag kopplar ibland upp från min telefon (putty), då har jag inte skype heller, och helst skulle jag ha nånting som ploppar upp mitt i rutan så hon inte kan missa det. Skype har funkat hittills, kanske bäst att köra det när jag är vid burken och sms i andra fall...
<Nafallo> kodein: hmm. okay. tror fortfarande skype/telefon ar lattare :-)
<Nafallo> nickapaul: du kan inte kora skype pa din lur, men putty? :-)
<nickapaul> Njaa, joo, men den funkar inte så bra på min Nokia E90. När Androiden kommer på posten den här veckan funkar det kanske bättre.
<Nafallo> "kanske" :-)
<nickapaul> ok, tack för hjälpen, måste rusa...
<mikul>  zenity var ju fiffigt som fan ju :D
<larsemil___> waddup
<amelia> larsemil___: hur går det med datanätet?
<larsemil> har inte haft tid i helgen
<larsemil> varit ettårskalas och sånt
<larsemil> uscha! tar nog tag i det ikväll
<larsemil> nu lunch
<amelia> hehe
<Barre> bamsefar: ingen juniper, men masslor med kisko... måste dock veta typ vilken konfig som önskas
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil___>  /join och /part satt vid ett bord och så gick /join, vem satt kvar då?
<coobra> larsemil___: :D
<kodein> /part
<andol> larsemil: Ok, var lite halvförvånande att se dig retweeta ett stycke från en utav mina gamla klasskamrater från gymnasiet  :)
<larsemil> andol: retweeta retweets andol. jag har ingen aning om vem människan är. :D
<andol> larsemil: ahh
<Barre> tja.. snart dags för lussefirande på skolan.. hurra.... idio...förlåt menar skolledningen har bestämt att det skall firas utomhus...
<larsemil> webaddressjackpotten på .se är grym ju
<Philip5> är det något luciafirande i kanalen idag?
<Philip5> kanske Nafallo som lucia? passer väl med sitt långa hår... ;P
<madbear> alltid en gnällspik som är lucia ...
<Calyp> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/12/linux-kernel-13-million-lines-over-5-patches-per-hour.ars
<andol> Barre: Dålig väder, dåliga kläder? :P
<Barre> andol: dålig skolledning?
<Philip5> madbear: du menar att Nafallo är en gnällspik??? ;P
<madbear> jag menar ingenting :P
<larsemil> bamsefar: upptagen ikväll?
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Barre: då kan du ju passa på att ge skolledningen kalla handen... ;)
<Philip5> Barre: alltid lika kul trick
<Barre> Philip5: får jag låna dina då?
<Philip5> hehe, jobbigt att skicka över i en hast
<Philip5> och dcc funkar nog inget vidare
<Philip5> Barre: om de inte redan vet vem du är så lär de komma ihåg det sedan ;)
<Barre> :)
<Philip5> en kall hand under tröjan på rektorn sätter sina spår :P
<Barre> nu åker jag, "ses" eventuellt i kväll
<Philip5> ha det
<madbear> larsemil: tjenna
<larsemil> madbear: yo
<madbear> larsemil: alltså jag pillar i SQLite med perl och jag vill kolla om en table finns
<madbear> hjälp :D
<madbear> får ju feterror om den finns redan
<madbear> fast jag kanske har det nu...
<larsemil> madbear: "create table if not exists"
<madbear> :P
<larsemil> madbear: fungerar väl?
<madbear> ja fefan tackar larsemil :D
<madbear> visste att du va pro på detta
<Philip5> madbear: larsemil är väl l33t på nästan allt!?!?!
<Philip5> :O
<larsemil> Philip5: om det ändå vore så väl
<Philip5> hehe
<madbear> jo han är bra men inte lika bra som... jag!
<Philip5> madbear: precis. du fick precis sin sista fläck putsad där om tabellen så nu är du perfekt
<madbear> tänk om man kan göra lika för INSERT oxå...
<madbear> Philip5: jag bara hatar databaser! :D
<Philip5> de som är som söta
<madbear> kanske börjar gilla nu när man får användning
<madbear> jag använder SQLite nu men någon sa att jag ska använda nå jäkla postresql :S
<larsemil> madbear: hur då göra samma för insert?
<Philip5> madbear: tror du snart växer upp och blir en inavlad DBA
<madbear> larsemil: kolla om det finns redan menar jag
<madbear> så jag slipper göra massa ... sattser :D
<Coffe> Philip5,  vet du hur man får ett paket att starta om en tjänst efter man installerat det ?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det vet jag inte.
<larsemil> madbear: insert or replace into table(field1,field2,field3) values ('larsemil','is','sql haxxor');
<larsemil> bamsefar: jobbar du?
<Philip5> Coffe: man lägger till ett postinstall script i paketet
<madbear> larsemil: fast jag vill inte ha replace tror jag ska ha en koll där ändå
<larsemil> madbear: okej
<larsemil> madbear: använder du replace måste ett fält vara satt till unique när du skapar det
<bamsefar> larsemil: Nu gör jag. :)
<madbear> okii
<Coffe> Philip5, okey , tid att visa ?
<larsemil> bamsefar: du är svår att boka. :D
<stampe> hej boys :-)
<Philip5> Coffe: kolla i /var/lib/dpkg/info/ för där kryllar det av sådana exempel för paket du har installerade. kolla på .postinst filer
<Philip5> Coffe: kolla på något exempel av paket som installerar en daemon
<Coffe> Philip5, okay
<Philip5> Coffe: där finns script som ska köras när ett paket ska installeras, har installerats eller ska tas bort
<Coffe> ok
<Philip5> man bakar in sådana i paketet när det byggs
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jo
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ge mig ett klockslag. :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: klockan 18 åker jag till hallen. ska vi säga 19?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vi kan se. Jag borde vara hemma då.
<larsemil> bamsefar: härligt! jag bygger färdigt golvet under tiden. :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: snackas!
<bamsefar> Gör vi!
<Coffe> Philip5, tack, jag får sätta mig å läsa en massa . men nu vet jag ialf va jag ska börja läsa
<Coffe> hjälp, jag har en fil som heter -1.png .. hur esc jag så jag kan flytta den ?
<virtuald> mv -- -1.png nytt-namn.png
<bamsefar> mv -- -1.png foo.png
<bamsefar> Haha
<virtuald> 8]
<bamsefar> Det var ingen som kör ocfs2 här va?
<Barre> bamsefar: har för mig att HeMan har lite erfarenhet, eller så var det så att han hade frågor kring det (ocfs2 alltså).. eller var det delhage???
<bamsefar> Hehe
<maxjezy> jaha, då har musikhjälpen dragit igång"
<maxjezy> någon som tittar/lyssnar?
<Barre> maxjezy: vilken stad sitter de i detta år då?
<Barre> de kanske alltid sitter i gbg?
<maxjezy> malmö
<maxjezy> förra året låg vi bänkade framför tv'n hela tiden
<maxjezy> kommer inte ihåg hur många dagar det var då men
<Barre> ahhh... där ser man.. nej, jag har inte lyssnat nått, har p3 på i bilen dock så jag antar att jag inte kommer undan :)
<maxjezy> nu är det iaf 6 dagar
<saba_> musikhjälpen?
<Barre> mm
<maxjezy> http://svtplay.se/t/103985/musikhjalpen_2010
<madbear> maxjezy: dom blev hackade
<maxjezy> live stream
<madbear> något bytte ut numret LIVE :D
<saba_> tackar
<madbear> så fick hackern några mille till ett thaikonto :P
<maxjezy> madbear, idag?
<madbear> sist
<maxjezy> shit
<madbear> nu lär det ju inte hända
<maxjezy> fan va taskigt
<madbear> tror det va insider
<Barre> madbear: haha... det hade jag glömt bort... tokroligt (fast lite tragiskt).. men dock roligt...
<madbear> sinnes att det händer ju
<madbear> årets skönaste brott
<maxjezy> hoppas verkligen svt och sr backade upp det
<maxjezy> eller något företag
<maxjezy> big lost!
<madbear> aa dom backade upp det
<madbear> läser nu att det handlade om bara 21 minuter, men dom har ingen aning hur mycket peng det blev
<madbear> tror dom drog 500 av dom som ringde även
<Barre> precis just då donerade jag 150 000:- *suck* O.o
<madbear> :D
<alecjw> hej
<madbear> tjenna
<alecjw> hur är det i sverige? :P jag kommer från england
<Markslap> Oi alecjw
<Markslap> How's it goin'?
<alecjw> det är bra :) du talar engelska?
<Markslap> alecjw: Jag pratar engelska, men mother tounge är svenska.
<Markslap> Bor i grannlandet ditt. :)
<Barre> engelska är praktisk taget svergies andra språk
<Markslap> Mm
<Barre> *gäsp*
<Markslap> Om 10-20 år så kan nog över 95% engelska.
<Markslap> alecjw: Var i England bor du?
<alecjw> jag bor i hatfield, en lite stad nära london
<Markslap> Ah. :)
<Markslap> Min supervisor är från södra UK och säger alltid "How's it goin?" så fort man möter honom. :)
<Markslap> Därför jag bara var tvungen att säga det. :D
<peetra> Hur är det gående? :P
<Markslap> Precis, right on spot there!
<peetra> Hört (egentligen sett, då det är nätet jag hört det på) "How is it hanging" åsså på mer eller mindre opassande ställen. ^ ^
<Markslap> Mm :)
<alecjw> ja, vi säger "how's it hanging", men det är formligen "hur hänger det"
<alecjw> *och det är
<alecjw> min svenka är inte perfekt
<Barre> alecjw: så du är inte från sverige? hur kommer sig det att du kan svenska då?
<Markslap> H*n hade väl tråkigt. :)
<Barre> väldigt tråkigt i sådant fall... :)
<Markslap> :D
<alecjw> Barre, jag är från england, men jag studera svenska :P
<Barre> alecjw: jaha.. måste säga att du är väldigt duktig på att uttrycka dig i text :) hur länge har du studerat svenska då?
<larsemil> vafan, blockar telia mobilt bredband ens dator, är ipt inte publikt?
<cahoot> alecjw: så kalla vardagssvenska ^^
<Barre> cahoot: hehe...
<alecjw> Barre, tack :) jag har studera svenska enda om 2 månader. jag ha kopt boker om svenska
<Markslap> Har du studerat svenska i 2 månader?
<Markslap> Srsly
<Barre> alecjw: oj... du sitter alltså med "google translate" och chattar :P
<alecjw> nej, google translate är faslig :P
<Barre> hehhe.. men varför lära sig svenska? har du någon anknytning till sverige alecjw?
<alecjw> jag skille vilja arbeta i sverige efter universitet darfor att det är det bästa land i värld :)
<alecjw> *skulle
<Markslap> Jag har hört det på väldigt många ställen.
<Markslap> Så jävla bra är det väl inte? :P
<andol> alecjw: Härlig inställning!
<cahoot> jobba med vad?
<Barre> alecjw: de snackas om att utlandsstudenter skall få börja betala för sina studier i svergie :( så vi kanske inte är så bra längre....
<Markslap> Har uni inte börjat ta betalt för det redan?
<Markslap> Eller var det bara något i Sthlm?
<Barre> kanske är så, är lite för gamal för att hänga med
<kodein> Markslap: det börjades redan innevarande termin
<alecjw> cahoot, jag är inte säker, men jag ska studera elektronik på universitet
<Markslap> kodein: Okej
 * Barre undrar dock om det är en skjukgymnastikstuderande från luton 
<Barre> kanske för tidigt?
<Markslap> Barre: lol
<antii> Barre: tyst!
<Barre> :-X
<alecjw> Barre, jag ska studera i engelska, men jag skulle vilja arbeta i sverige /efter/ universitet :)
<antii> Barre: bitlbeemannen ;]
<alecjw> *i england
<Barre> alecjw: du är mer än välkommen, vi har så många svenskar som inte vill arbeta.. i princip alla som bor norr om Uppsala är arbetsskygga :P
<Philip5> Barre: lol
 * Barre känner sig som ett riktigt troll idag
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Barre: du vet väl att de där uppe bara vill gå i naturen
<Philip5> ;)
<antii> Barre: du är ett
<Barre> arbetet stör pilkning på vintern, vandrign på våren, bärplockning på sommaren och älgjakten på hösten... går liksom inte att kombinera med ett jobb ;)
<Philip5> nä det blir svårt
<kodein> bärplockning på sommaren? hur sjutton?
<kodein> det är ju typ samma säsong som älgjakten ju
<Philip5> kodein: i norrland är allt möjligt
<Norrland_jr> klart
<Barre> kodein: ja jag bet inte, jag chansade, själv jobbar jag året om så jag har ingen aaaaning ;)
<kodein> Philip5: men det är ju "norrland" jag syftade på...
<kodein> annorstädes har de ju så konstigt sen älgjakt
<Philip5> Barre är fast i ekorrhjulet och kommer aldrig ur och vet inte hur det är där ute
<kodein> det är bara ett större ekorrhjul när man brutit sig ur det lilla
<Barre> Philip5: man kan säga så här om mig: hjulet snurrar, men hamstern är död
<bamsefar> larsemil: Oi
<larsemil> bamsefar: har lite problem med uppkopplingen. visade sig att telia tydligen blockar alla inkommande till det ip man får..
<larsemil> så jobbar på en ssh tunnel åt dig nu... men det vill sig inte helt
<Norrland_jr> hum, ingen som jobbat med c++ i netbeans? Har lite källkodsfiler och headers som jag skulle vilja slänga in i ett nytt projekt.. men den vill mecka med makefile och sånt
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du får väl confa då, så får jag säga vad du ska göra.
<bobo123> finns det något alternativt program till avidemux om man vill klippa bort en snutt i en film?
<kodein> mplayer
<kodein> eh, mencoder iofs.
<bobo123> jag vill alltså inte koda om filmfilen till nått annat format eller så utan bara klippa bort några snuttar
<kodein> ja!
<kodein>  mencoder <ursprungsfil> -ss 00:00:10 -endpos 00:00:20 -oac copy -ovc copy -o <utfil>
<bobo123> ok
<bobo123> aha ss är startposition då
<kodein> ovanstående börjar 10 sekunder in, tar de 20 följande sekunderna och sparar till filen <utfil>
<bobo123> jag provade att spela göra en edl-fil till mplayer för att maska bort de delarna vid uppspelning men så fort den kommer fram till första bortmaskningsstället så börjar den snabbspola genom hela filmen på ett par sekunder
<saba_> bobo123: ett annat alternativ är pitivi, fortfarande väldigt omoget dock.
<bobo123> aha
<saba_> mplayer har också en sån funktion, men lite mer pill.
<bobo123> enklast hade förstås varit att inte avidemux hade krashat så fort man försöker öppna filen förståss hehe :-D
<saba> det hade ju varit trevligt
<Barre> blist
<antii> Barre: blist
<antii> rookiemistake
<Barre> antii: hehe.. så kan det vara..
<antii> =)
<Philip5> tjena HakanS
<HakanS> Philip5: Hejsan
<Philip5> HakanS: kommer du in i kanalen för att lussa för oss idag?!?! :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Tyvärr inte ;)
<Philip5> ajdå, kanske nästa år då
<Calyp> http://rbose.org/wiki/Horizontalism
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> har kerneln uppdaterats senaste tiden?
<maxjezy> min wacom funkar inte nu
<Philip5> var väl ett tag sedan
<maxjezy> iofs har jag inte uppdaterat regelbundet
<maxjezy> så störande
<maxjezy> kanske ska klicka av kernelupdate i framtiden
<Philip5> tror senaste var November 30, 2010
<maxjezy> blä
<maxjezy> kan man återställa föregående?
<Philip5> du kan ju starta med föregående
<Philip5> de äldre brukar ju inte avinstallera sig själv om man inte gör det själv
<maxjezy> hur gör jag det
<maxjezy> för att starta med föregående?
<Philip5> väljer den gamla vid start i grub
<maxjezy> hur startar jag grub?
<maxjezy> shift?
<Philip5> du kanske har grub menu som hidden och inte ser den vid start?
<maxjezy> lite störande att inte ubuntu får iordning på det här
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> har inte jag :)
<maxjezy> jaja, ska testa
<maxjezy> brb.!
<maxjezy> nu fungerar den iaf :)
<Philip5> hurra
<maxjezy> shift gjorde biffen
<Philip5> kör du gammal kernel nu?
<maxjezy> .22 i slutet
<maxjezy> 23 var den ja körde innan
<Philip5> har du fixat något själv med den då?
<maxjezy> nepp
<Philip5> horru
<amelia> fy vad hemskt, jag ringde och pratade med min pappa en stund, nu kan jag inte prata rent :(
<Philip5> amelia: skåning?
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<amelia> Philip5: jo
<Philip5> johanbr: har de rapporerat något om bombningen i sthlm over there i kanada?
<maxjezy> jaja, nu ska ja ladda ner en ny version av al-chemy
<Philip5> amelia: stackars bamsefar ikväll då
<amelia> Philip5: minst.
<amelia> Philip5: är rätt störigt för mig med att bryta på malmöitiska sådär helt plötsligt
<Philip5> amelia: usch ja, malmöitiska är ju inte min favoritskånska direkt. bättre uppåt eslövtrakterna där de är lite mjukare och rullar fram gröten
<amelia> Philip5: skojjar du eller?
<haffe> Jaså ni.
<haffe> Här håller ni på.
<Markslap> Helsingborgare låter sura hela tiden :D
<coobra> någon som ska till oslo och tillbaka :D
<Markslap> "Är du sur?" "VARFÖR SKULLE JAG VARA SUR FÖR?!"
<Philip5> amelia: nä det är dagens allvar
<larsemil> !kaka | bamsefar
<ubot2> bamsefar: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<bamsefar> :)
<johanbr> Philip5, jo, det har varit en del om det
<Philip5> johanbr: alltså en världsnyhet
<antii> Philip5: gå o lägg dig
<antii> :=)
<Philip5> antii: det är det ju du som ska göra. du är bara tuff för att du är uppe efter att bollibompa är slut
<antii> :D:D
<antii> Philip5: såklart ;-)
<movinthex> Azzow...
<movinthex> Skåne har 1 213 858 folk... ganska mycket.
<movinthex> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/24/Skåne.svg
<madbear> larsemil: där?
<Philip5> madbear: sluta flirta med larsemil
<Philip5> han blir ju generad
<madbear> vafan behövde ju experthjälp
<madbear> men nu är det ok :D
<Philip5> mera databaslekande?
<madbear> aa faktiskt men det va inte konstigt
<madbear> fattade inte hur man skulle få ut typ om man frågade och sen det inte fanns
<Philip5> åh, natten är räddad för den som har sömnproblem! de börjar visa filmen 2001 kl 02.30 på kanal5 :D
<barzam> Philip5: jobbig film att se på natten, blir alltid så sömnig av den :)
<Philip5> barzam: kanske är just då den är bra att se om man har svårt att sova
<madbear> första 30 är lite segt ja :D
<movinthex> Philip5: ?!
<movinthex> Hur kan de visa den på en reklamkanal?
<movinthex> Trodde Kubrick aldrig tillät sina filmer att bli avbrutna.
<barzam> Philip5: trodde du menade att de som hade svårt att somna kudne se en bra film ist!
<movinthex> Speciellt inte på det vidriga sätt som Kanal 5 m.fl. gör.
<barzam> jag gillar reklamavbrott i filmer
<barzam> toapaus!
<madbear> går du på toa så ofta? :D
<barzam> man kan bre mackor också, eller ta en cigg eller hämta en öl eller ja ni fattar
<barzam> när svt visar film får man ju sitta där i flera timmar utan att kunna gå iväg :)
<HeMan> det finns ju anledningar till att man gjorde i ordning sin htpc
<HeMan> att pausa är en av dom
<Philip5> barzam: man kan nog ha den för båda sorter :)
<HeMan> jo att ta bort reklam är mythtv väldigt duktig på
<HeMan> kan man importera ett CA till pidgin?
<HeMan> eller blir det implicit om man godkänner ett ssl-cert som är signerat med det?
<Philip5> HeMan: finns i faqen för pidigin hur du gör det
<Philip5> tror den kom dit efter buggen med msn-certen
<movinthex> Skit-, -piss, -mat, -surf och -runkpaus kallas reklamavbrotten inofficiellt.
<Markslap> rökpaus också
<IPconfig> helo
<IPconfig> helo med wifi
<IPconfig> nan som vill helpa mig
<saba> IPconfig: ställ din fråga så får du nog svar så småningom
<IPconfig> min linux burk hittar inget
<HeMan> inget vad?
<HeMan> inget grafikkort?
<HeMan> inget tangentbord?
<HeMan> inget tv-kort?
<IPconfig> wifi
<IPconfig> internet
<IPconfig> wlan
<saba> kaffe
<HeMan> IPconfig: vad har du för nätkort?
<IPconfig> vet inte
<IPconfig> 'r p en gammal laptop
<IPconfig> 2003
<HeMan> IPconfig: är det inbyggt nät eller ett pcmcia-kort?
<IPconfig> de r internet
<HeMan> IPconfig: huh?
<IPconfig> inbygd
<IPconfig> internt
<IPconfig> skulle jag skriva
<HeMan> IPconfig: kan du göra sudo lspci
<saba> IPconfig: kan det möjligtvis vara av märket broadcom?
<HeMan> IPconfig: kolla om det står nått om Network där
<IPconfig>  00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 0
<saba> IPconfig: skriv "sudo lspci | grep -i network" istället, utan "
<IPconfig> de kom inget
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-14
 * shenzhou lagar mat
<shenzhou> senapssill med potatis och ägg, Mmm mm mmmm. :)
<shenzhou> fan varit ute hela dagen och inte ätit nått sen lunch.
<Philip5> maxjezy: upp och nicka! sockerdricka!
<shenzhou> är det nån vaken?
<shenzhou> jag undrar hur jag kan skapa en ikon på skrivbordet som startar ett python program "~/fofix-3.121/src$ python FoFiX.py"
<shenzhou> ska jag bara skriva sådär i kommando fältet eller ska jag skriva hela sökvägen "/home/x/etc"?
<shenzhou> jag har prövat hela sökvägen men det funkade inte
<gusnan> shenzhou, det borde funka med nåt liknande "python /home/x/fofox-X.X/src/FoFix.py"
<Philip5> jopp
<Philip5> eller python ~/fofix-3.121/src/FoFiX.py
<shenzhou> ok tack gusnan och Philip5!
<shenzhou> Philip5, gusnan, varken eller av era förslag fungerade
<shenzhou> jag tror den måste öppna ett terminal fönster först sen köra det där kommandot
<shenzhou> kan jag göra typ "terminal
<shenzhou> kan jag göra typ "terminal && cd dir/python FoFiX.py"?
<Philip5> om du gör genvägen rätt så kan du göra så. du kan också skapa ett litet bash-script som gör det som du skrev sist
<Philip5> båda funkar
<shenzhou> Philip5, jag har testat det här nu "gnome-terminal -x python /home/fredrik/fofox-X.X/src/FoFix.py"
<shenzhou> den öppnar en terminal men den stängs direkt
<shenzhou> jag fattar inte varför
<Richiie> Någon som kan hjälpa mig lite med Transmission remote gui? problemet jag har är att när en torrent sparkat igång så blir problemet som så att ca 20 sek efter så bara stoppas den :S
<Richiie> finns de någon logisk förklaring på detta? kan även länka min settings.json fil då jag inte kan hitta något fel i den som kan orsaka detta
<Philip5> Richiie: låter inge kul
<Philip5> den vill helt enkelt inte att du ska hålla på och ladda ;)
<Richiie> Philip5: hehe mjo men ah fan =(
<Richiie> Philip5: tja förresten jag frågade tidigare ju du kanske minns mitt nick ?
<Philip5> inte direlt
<Philip5> direkt
<Richiie> ok nej men jag hade probs o confa den tidigare
<Philip5> aha, var det du som skulle köra med remote på transmission då också
<Richiie> anyways nu måste jag lösa problemet vrf den stoppas
<Richiie> jo precis, det är i remote gui't de bara stoppas från ingenstans fattar ej vrf? :S
<Philip5> har inte transmission någon log?
<Philip5> eller om något står i systemlogen
<Philip5> fast nu måste jag stänga ner här
<Philip5> hoppas det löser sig
<saba> Richiie: testa kör utan din conf, flytta den helt ur ~
<saba> om det funkar så vet du vart felet är
<Richiie> saba jag kan visa dig min conf
<Richiie> de är sjukt fel alltså, började undra om de kan ha me trackern att göra men har provat olika öppna nu
<Richiie> får iof tracker error på tpb unathorized 401 men inte på tex btjunkie men samma sak ändå =/ här e conf filen iaf
<Richiie> saba: http://pastebin.com/T5kmTC6n
<Richiie> hajjar inte alltså, varför de bara suddenly stoppas
<Richiie> den börjar tugga.. hittar peers sen poff stopped
<Richiie> ingen som har någon susning? =/
<Richiie> saba: any luck?
<saba> Richiie: testade du att köra utan den conf'en?
<saba> du kan även logga transmission genom att starta det med, t ex: transmission 2>&1 1> /tmp/foo.log
<saba> kolla i manualen om det finns nåt verbose mode att köra transmission i, dvs som ger mer information om vad som pågår
<saba> men testa köra utan confen först.
<Richiie> saba provad e de men samma sak
<Richiie> grejjen är den att det jag syftar på fungerar som så att du installerar en transmission demon på din server
<Richiie> sen har du ett remote gui på din laptop / workstation tex.. och där kan du peta in torrentfiler / länkar där sedan torrent innehållet sparas på din server
<Richiie> nu är de träliga att de bara stoppas status "stopped" får jag i transmission remote guit
<saba> Richiie: jo, det har jag förstått. men om du vet att du helt och hållet kör på default conf'ar så är det antingen fel i din installation av daemonen eller i de torrent-filerna du använder, eller något med din router
<saba> om du sen även vet att det är likadant med alla torrent-filerna, ja då är det antingen nätverket eller installationen
<saba> kolla nätverket, testa installera om daemonen.
<saba> testa även - som sagt - att logga daemonen, kolla även om den själv skriver loggar. Vettiga daemoner gör sånt.
<Richiie> kan ju tanka torrents på min laptop jag är på nu
<Richiie> så me nätverket o routern är de inge fel, portforwardar ju o kommer åt servern osv
<Richiie> fan börjar tröttna på denna skiten o se mig omkring för alternativa lösningar vad man kan ha för nått på en CLI server o sen webgui / remote klient
<saba> du har ju bara ett alternativ kvar, installera om. Går kanske snabbt med apt-get.. testa med en ny användare.
<Richiie> vilka alternativ finns till torrent klient för en server me bara cli ?
<Richiie> förutom transmission o Torrentflux vilka har jag som är användarvänliga om ngn har tips ?
<saba> Richiie: har bara använt ett sånt program med cli och det var rätt många år sen, minns inte vad det heter
<Richiie> saba rtorrent?
<Richiie> Hej jag har lite problem med Transmission Remote GUI, det är nämligen ett konstigt fel jag råkat ut för att när jag drar igång torrents så hittar den peers trackersarna börjar uppdateras men vips så stoppas torrenten bara =/ Om det är någon som pysslat med Transmission remote GUI så skulle er hjälp uppskattats enormt mycket, tack på förhand
<saba> Richiie: nej, det var ett långt och korkat jäkla namn, typ bittorrent.downloader.client. Men fungerade klockrent.
<Richiie> hmm =/
<Richiie> verkar inte finnas nå logfiler iaf för transmissiondemonen
<saba> startat om den? finns tydligen --debug
<Richiie> jupp provat starta om den
<Richiie> /etc/init.d/transmissiondeamon restart
<Richiie> får kika på de här om några timmar..
<Richiie> helt slut nu pallar inte mera =/A
<saba> Richiie: aha, vad heter programmet, alltså hur skulle du starta det från terminal? kör killall transmissiondaemon eller vad det nu är och starta det själv, med --debug
<Richiie> saba: transmissioncli      transmission-daemon  transmission-remote
<Richiie> dem 3 har ja på min serv
<saba> då är det -daemon isf
<Richiie> men den viktiga i de här fallet är demonen
<Richiie> saba: tack för din tid o hjälp men ja håller på o svimmar.. måste sova ett tag
<Richiie> tack för allt iallafall vi  hörs här inne senare idag
<Richiie> take care så länge, Sov gott.
<saba> god natt
<SpiXx_W> Jag är nu spixx!
<SpiXx_W> Godmorgon
<shenzhou> Morgon!
<andol> larsemil__: Du räknar alltså med att datorhallen ska bli mer användbar nu när den är uppkopplad mot Internet? :)
<shenzhou> haha, ändrade litei xchat och nu kräver det omstart.
<shenzhou> ojoj, brb.
<shenzhou> test
<shenzhou> men vafan, mitt nitck är fortfarande så grått så man knappt ser det, jävla xchat.
<shenzhou> + text
<Markslap> Du är lila för mig. :)
<shenzhou> vadkör du förprogram?
<Markslap> Irssi
<shenzhou> irssi eller?
<shenzhou> ok
<Markslap> Den enda riktiga klienten! (TM)
<Markslap> :D
<shenzhou> jo jag håller med om att det är rätt skönt
<shenzhou> hur var det man tabbade mellan fönster?
<Markslap> I irssi?
<shenzhou> mm
<Markslap> meta+siffra
<Markslap> Eller meta+ 1-0 eller q-o
<Markslap> Man kan tabba mellan 19 fönster på det sättet
<shenzhou> funderar på att installera det nästan, men vet inte hur jag lägger till startup-options då
<Markslap> http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#3
<shenzhou> vilken server den ska connecta till + identifya nickserv
<shenzhou> ah tack
<shenzhou> sorry med min stavning, ser snett just nu
<shenzhou> nyvaken som fan
<Markslap> Haha
<Barre> go'morrn
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godmorgon!
 * Umeaboy har redan gäspat färdigt.
<antii> Oh no! :-D
<Umeaboy> Vill ju inte skapa en vindtunnel här ju!!!!
<Barre> vindtunnel?? ser man dagsljus i munnen på dig när du gäspar? lite slapp i oringen kanske? :ÅP
<Umeaboy> Hööhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhö. Jag använder inte min tuchos när jag gäspar!!!!!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Det överlåter jag till Yetta.
<shenzhou> skönt, väderappen säger "Umeå, Sweden: Måttligt, -25C
<shenzhou> fast min termometer visar bara -13, men den är vid en husvägg, tror väderappen tar med vindstyrka och beräknar kylan med den inräknad
<zChris> här är det 23 :(
<shenzhou> norrut du med?
<madbear> nej shenzhou det gör dom inte ju
<shenzhou> jo, weather.com gör väl det?
<zChris> shenzhou, södranorrland
<madbear> dom väderskåpen är ju gjorda för att bara mäta lufttemp
<shenzhou> nu såg jag att det kan vara fel på appen, det står -25 men när jag kollar 5dagars rapporten så står det -13 idag
<shenzhou> så den kanske uppdaterar dåligt bara
<madbear> kolla temperatur.nu
<shenzhou> jo, fast den jag har nu tar ifrån umea airport och bor inte så långt ifrån så det är perfekt
<shenzhou> madbear: ja jag säger inget om vädermätarna
<shenzhou> men jag kan t.ex med ett phpskript beräkna ut en ungefärlig temp. om jag har temp. + vindstyrka
<shenzhou> det är så dom gör antagligen.
<Markslap> <@Sphaero> Weather in Umeå at 10:00: Fair -23C 0 mm 2 m/s west-northwest
<shenzhou> okej
<shenzhou> min säger -25 fortfarande :D
<shenzhou> även fast jag uppdaterade den
<Markslap> :)
<shenzhou> aja, man får ta med en nypa salt
<Markslap> Mm
<shenzhou> annars äre ju bara att gå 5m till min egen mätare :)
<Markslap> Den brukar vara relativt nogrann
<shenzhou> jo
<Markslap> <@Sphaero> Weather in Shannon_Airport at 09:00: Cloudy -1C 0 mm 2 m/s north-northeast
<Markslap> Hurrdurr
<Markslap> Det är dock inte minusgrader ute.
<Markslap> Enligt en annan termometer är det +1
<shenzhou> nu vet jag, "2 m/s west-northwest", jag har det!
<shenzhou> weather.com lägger till en grad för varje sekundmeter vind
<shenzhou> :D
<Markslap> :)
<shenzhou> eller inte hehe
<Markslap> Aw, ska bli +6 grader på torsdag.
<Markslap> Då jag åker till Sverige.
<Markslap> fuu
<shenzhou> vars befinner du dig nudå?
<shenzhou> englandsbo?
<Markslap> En liten ö med stora ekonomiska problem. :)
<shenzhou> hehe
<shenzhou> ok, irland alltså
<Markslap> Yes
<Markslap> Vi har inte haft någon snö alls
<shenzhou> skönt
<Markslap> Det var kommit lite snöblandat, men det smälter så fort det landar.
<shenzhou> hur är temp.en då?
<Markslap> Vi har dock haft en hel del halka, för det är hög luftfuktighet och sen någon minusgrad på natten.
<Markslap> Och en jävla massa frost.
<Markslap> Som ser ut som snö.
<Markslap> Ganska ballt faktiskt.
<shenzhou> i london blir det ju stopp i all trafik vid 2cm snöfall, höll på skratta ihjäl mig när jag var dit och det hade snöat lite
<shenzhou> var totalkaos
<Markslap> Det har varit runt +6 till -1 grader sedan 3-4 veckor tillbaka.
<Markslap> Mm, samma här.
<Markslap> Dom har inte vinterdäck.
<Markslap> När Sverige började få minusgrader i söder så hade vi fortfarande runt 15+
<Markslap> Det var jävligt gött. :)
<shenzhou> dom kanske borde lära sig att anpassa sig, det KAN faktiskt komma sånna här vintrar, dom bor ju fan ute i atlanten, nog för att det går en havsström förbi där(?) men endå
<Markslap> Haha, ja.
<Markslap> Jag bor på västkusten.
<Markslap> Liten damm här utanför som värmer upp ganska kraftigt.
<shenzhou> det verkar va rätt mild vinter där borta då med andra ord
<shenzhou> pluggar du där eller?
<Markslap> Mm, inte mycket till "vinter" direkt.
<Markslap> Snö finns inte riktigt här.
<Markslap> Hoppas att det inte kommer någon.
<Markslap> Näe, supporthora. :)
<shenzhou> aha :)
<shenzhou> då hade jag valt am-dam
<shenzhou> :P
<Markslap> Eller min fancytitel är: Multilingual Technical Support Analyst
<shenzhou> haha, P3 spelar Leila K nu
<shenzhou> electric!!
<shenzhou> :)
<shenzhou> Markslap: det lät bättre :)
<Markslap> Japp :)
<shenzhou> låter som en som tjänar dolares
<shenzhou> hehe
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Skulle jag knappast påstå. :)
<Markslap> Det betyder att jag sitter i supporten för notebooks och kan ett till språk.
<Markslap> I detta fall, svenska.
<shenzhou> du verkar ju inte ha fullt upp på jobbet i alla fall :)
<shenzhou> eftersom du surfar hehe
<Markslap> Jag är sjuk för tillfället.
<shenzhou> eller IM'ar
<Markslap> Kan inte IRCa på jobbet.
<shenzhou> aha
<Markslap> Jag får runt 770-870 € varranan fredag.
<shenzhou> inte ens med en internetirc-klient?
<Markslap> Allt är nerlåst.
<shenzhou> det lät ju bra, fast jag vet ju inte vad hyror och sånt går på
<Markslap> Aftonbladet fungerar, likaså SVD, DN och Expressen är blockerat.
<Markslap> Jag betalar runt 260 € i månaden för ett rum i ett motsvarande radhus.
<shenzhou> vilka jävlar:)
<Markslap> Japp
<shenzhou> bara ett rum?
<shenzhou> gemensamt kök och sånt då eller?
<Markslap> Vi delar på hela huset.
<Markslap> Yes
<shenzhou> ok
<Markslap> Det är ett radhus som 4 pers delar på.
<Markslap> Men just nu är vi bara 3.
<shenzhou> ja men det lät ju rätt bra
<Markslap> Och en är i Dublin.
<Markslap> Det är het okej. :)
<Markslap> Just nu är det bara svenskar här.
<Markslap> Sen har vi en finsk och en nederländare i grannhuset.
<shenzhou> fan banshee bryter min webradio då o då, störande
<shenzhou> jag ska fan fly landet med
<shenzhou> less på sverige
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Samma här
<shenzhou> nä nu ska jag ta och kolla igenom alla uppdateringar i liferea, tja
<Markslap> hf :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<madbear> shenzhou: jag brukar bara kolla temperatur.nu, tror den stämmer för temp
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Den är väl direktuppdaterad
<Markslap> Och inte någon prognos
<madbear> men vissa sidor är bra för prognos som yr.no men den är kass för stunden
<shenzhou> madbear: jo den stämmer bra, men jag kör AWM, den hade bara en weather.com applet
<shenzhou> :/
<shenzhou> kanske får knåpa ihop en egen applet om man orkar, känns inte så prioriterat dock
<shenzhou> madbear: yr.no är kung om man bor norrut
<shenzhou> bättre än ALLA svenska
<madbear> det är väldigt lätt att parsa temperatur.nu
<Markslap> Mm
<shenzhou> bättre på andra land med
<Markslap> YR äger skiten ur SMHI
<shenzhou> men det är nog för att dom bor vid atlanten
<shenzhou> gulfströmmen o shit..
<shenzhou> fan, skulle ju läsa liferea nyheter sen fick jag en gnome-notify ;)
<shenzhou> aja, afk
<marlun> Någon som kan hjälpa mig att förstå https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/662276 ...betyder det att det finns oficiellt stöd för intallation av vim 7.3 med apt-get på något vis?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662276 in vim (Ubuntu) "Merge vim 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1 from Debian unstable (affects: 4) (heat: 85)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<phnom> marlun: Mjo, fast det är till Natty som släpps i vår.
<larsemil> andol: aningen
<larsemil> andol: jag ska ladda hem hela amy diamonds låtsamling nu. sen känner jag att jag har gjort vad en datahall kan erbjuda
<andol> larsemil: Tja, du ska inte ägna dig åt lite seriöst ubuntu-torrent-seedande då? :)
<amelia> larsemil: ska du spela julsånger för servrarna?
<Kim^J> larsemil: Har du några servrar där än?
<larsemil> amelia: ja de är mina bästa vänner
<larsemil> Kim^J: några
<larsemil> amelia: bamsefar imponerade fett igår!
<amelia> larsemil: jaså?
<larsemil> ja. du får passa dig för jag kanske vill ha honom i mitt hus som en liten tomte.
<larsemil> Kim^J: ska sätta upp kopior på servrarna vi nu har i norge, och sen peka om domäner och sen flytta de servrarna med
<Kim^J> aha =)
<amelia> larsemil: hehe, det låter dyrt.
<larsemil> amelia: jag ska få honom att inse att det är det han vill göra med sitt liv
<amelia> larsemil: lycka till!
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> tack, will need
<larsemil> nej nu ska jag ordna fika, farmor kommer snart och ska gratta min lillfia som fyller ett år idag
<larsemil> heddå
<marlun> phnom: Äsch, det var ju synd. (vim 7.3)
<amelia> bah, söka i ärendehanteringssystemet tar sju svåra år..
<Kim^J> Haha, segt program eller dåligt ställd fråga?
<amelia> obefintlig relationsdatabas.
<Kim^J> Hm?
<kodein> relationsdatabasen har gjort slut?
<amelia> kodein: haha, nej. databasen är så gammal, sur och otrevlig så den har aldrig fått vara med i någon relation. :P
<Barre> *badadish*
<amelia> om man skulle gå och äta lite lunch istället.
<Kim^J> amelia: LÃ¥ter bra! :P
<Kim^J> http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/9/5/hilarious-video-relational-database-vs-nosql-fanbois.html
<Kim^J> Lite sån? :P
<kodein> lunch skulle nog smaka snart, ja
<shenzhou> hallå igen
<shenzhou> vad tror ni man kan få för en ny oanvänd "boxed" Intel i5 750 2.66Ghz 8MB Cache processor?
<shenzhou> går på 1600 som billigaste pris på prisjakt
<shenzhou> är i cashbehov inför julen och måste sälja min blivande processor till renderingsdatan :(
<Kim^J> shenzhou: 1400?
<shenzhou> jo fast vill sälja snabbt, tror du verkligen 1400 funkar då?
<shenzhou> jag cashade iofs 2k för den :O
<cHarNe2> någon som kan kolla när jag försvann?
<kodein> ok. har kollat.
<cHarNe2> nice, nu vet jag
<kodein> toppen
<cHarNe2> men är telepati krypterat eller vet alla nu?
<kodein> (12:02)
<madbear> larsemil: idg skriver om slaget i borlänge
<madbear> behövs tydligen massa fölk, du som anställer? :D
<kodein> det är ju intressant med tanke på hur många som får foten från trafikverket...
<kodein> men visst, trevligt med lite mer behov inom den sektorn i dalarna
<kodein> jag hade ju kunnat tänka mig att flytta hem givet jobb...
<madbear> dom måste anställa mig
<madbear> jag mä
<madbear> <-hofors
<madbear> därav mä :D
<kodein> <- sätä
<madbear> sätä haha
<Richiie> Hej jag har lite problem med Transmission Remote GUI, det är nämligen ett konstigt fel jag råkat ut för att när jag drar igång torrents så hittar den peers trackersarna börjar uppdateras men vips så stoppas torrenten bara =/ Om det är någon som pysslat med Transmission remote GUI så skulle er hjälp uppskattats enormt mycket, tack på förhand
<cHarNe2> Richiie: har inget svar på frågan men har du testat rTorrent?
<Richiie> cHarNe2: nej det har jag faktiskt inte, jag har tänkt på andra lösningar man kan göra men jag vet inte hurvida rtorrent är användarvänligt eller ej =( en viktig funktion jag kräver är att jag kan komma åt den var jag än befinner mig.
<cHarNe2> Richiie: rTorrent kommer du åt via ssh (terminalen)
<cHarNe2> Richiie: finns också ett webgranssnitt som man kan slänga på som heter wTorrent (om jag inte missminner mig)
<Richiie> cHarNe2: är det lätt använt då bara rtorrent i sig?
<cHarNe2> Richiie: jag tycker att det är läanvänt, men då sitter jag 10 timmar i terminal om dagen också.
<Richiie> många säger ( screen + rtorrent = <3 ) kanske ngt man borde prova då =)
<cHarNe2> Richiie: precis vad jag kör :P
<Richiie> hmm ah jag ska googla på en guide då hur man börjar använda rtorrent som nybörjare
<Ulthwen> Richiie: Specificera en .log fil för transmission och se om den ger dig något vettigt besked om vad det är som går fel?
<cHarNe2> Richiie: http://linux.die.net/man/1/rtorrent
<Richiie> Ulthwen: jag kan länka dig min settings.json för transmission demonen om du vill se den ?
<Richiie> jag kan då inte detektera något i settings filen som ska ställa till med oreda =/
<Richiie> http://pastebin.com/T5kmTC6n
<Richiie> det mystiska är ju att jag slänger i en torrent fil i remote guit den uppdaterar massa trackers.. man ser peers dyka upp den börjar ladda ner lite sen 10 sek senare Poff stoppas den.
<Ulthwen> du har inte utrymmesbrist på din hempartition?
<Richiie> nej nej inte alls
<Richiie> hmm suttit o grubblat sen igår natt vad de kan ha varit
<Ulthwen> förutsatt att det är version 1.90 eller senare så skulle jag försöka med log-filen
<Richiie> Ulthwen: hmm har kört en "locate transmissioN" men verkar inte finnas ngn loggfil för demonen :S
<Ulthwen> Richiie: Från https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/EditConfigFiles
<Ulthwen> Richiie: Prova med message-level: Number (0 = None, 1 = Error, 2 = Info, 3 = Debug, default = 2) Set verbosity of transmission messages.
<Ulthwen> sätt den på info eller debug och kolla vad den säger
<Richiie> Ulthwen: de är alltså nått jag måste lägga till i config filen om jag förstår dig rätt
<Richiie> hur vet man vilken fil den skriver till btw?
<johanbr> hmm, gnome insisterar på att öppna länkar med firefox, fast jag satt allt jag hittar till chromium...
<spacebug-> johanbr: System->preffered applications
<spacebug-> +stavning.. bah ;)
<ePax> hmmzzz
<ePax> var inte gnome-do och dock allt i ett förut?
<johanbr> problemet verkar ligga i gvfs-open, undrar var den hittar sin info...
<johanbr> spacebug-, hjälper inte
<spacebug-> öhm..
<johanbr> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser hjälper inte, sätta BROWSER hjälper inte, använda xdg-mime hjälper inte, ...
<spacebug-> nej det ska räcka att sätta som jag skrev
<Richiie> Ulthwen: alright jag ändrade message level från 2 till 3 nu e frågan vad nästa steg blir.
<Ulthwen> Richiie: starta om den
<vs-hs> du kan starta om
<johanbr>  /desktop/gnome/browser i gconf är satt till chromium också... mycket konstigt...
<spacebug-> inget skumt att chromium blivit länkad till firefox?
<Richiie> Ulthwen: alright startade om init.d transmssion demonen nu
<johanbr> spacebug-, nej, starta chromium manuellt funkar
<johanbr> nån mime cache som inte uppdateras av nån anledning kanske...
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> funkar för mig att bara byta i preffered applications.. provade precis
<spacebug-> men det klart vad gör den exakt
<spacebug-> om du provar att sätta ett eget commando då.. och sätter att den ska köra ett av dig egetskrivit script.. där du loggar händelsen
<spacebug-> för att se om den har någon effekt alls
<spacebug-> johanbr: kolla /home/<username>/.gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/%gconf.xml
<spacebug-> vad står det i den?
<johanbr> spacebug-, chromium
<spacebug-> hum
<johanbr> http://pastebin.com/byBgb0WW för att vara exakt
<spacebug-> inget skumt i /usr/bin/chromium-browser ?
<spacebug-> det är ju  ett script
<spacebug-> iofs då borde det ju bli fel även om du kör "manuellt"
<spacebug-> grep -R firefox .gconf/
<spacebug-> kolla vart exakt den har satt firefox
<johanbr> det verkar som om gnome får sin info från nåt annat ställe
<johanbr> grep -R firefox .gconf/ ger inget
<johanbr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/591693/comments/4 låter ungefär som mitt problem, men det hjälpte inte
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591693 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Wrong browser is launched when double clicking a link desktop entry (.desktop) file (affects: 2) (heat: 21)" [Low,Triaged]
<johanbr> undrar om jag blir tvungen att gräva i källkoden till gvfs-open
<spacebug-> när jag ändrar i preferred-applications så ändras fyra saker under .gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ och även .gconf/desktop/gnome/applications/browser/%gconf.xml
<Richiie> ooh shit tror jag fatta nu vad felet var..
<Richiie> med Transmission remote GUI't att torrents bara stoppas poff
<johanbr> spacebug-, allt det är satt till chromium... mycket skumt
<Norrland_jr> johanbr: provat logga ut och in? :)
<Calyp> http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/aubrey_de_grey_says_we_can_avoid_aging.html
<spacebug-> johanbr: mysko ja
<spacebug-> prova att göra ett temp-user lite snabbt.. se om det är lokalt fel eller inte
<Richiie> fuck yeah!
<Richiie> jag hittade felet på transmission remote GUI't att de inte ville lira att torrents bara poff stoppades plötsligt
<spacebug-> gött
<Richiie> larvigt fel asså..
<Richiie> allt handlade om att de var fel chmod på download directoryn
<Richiie> så jag prov skapade en mapp med chmod 777 och voila
<johanbr> ha! om jag ändrade firefox till chromium överallt i  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list funkade det...
<johanbr> strace på gvfs-open var en bra ide...
<Richiie> johanbr: vad hade hänt måtro om du tagit bort firefox helt ?
<Richiie> och sen ställt in i prefered applications chromium
<Richiie> fuck yeah it's good to solve problems...
<Richiie> suttit o slitit me detta sen igår natt fy fan
<ePax> haxxor Richiie
<ePax> :D
<Richiie> ePax: tjena mannen :-)
<Richiie> ePax: hur är läget?
<ePax> Hungrig... Själv?
<johanbr> bra fråga... jag provade att sätta /usr/bin/firefox som icke körbart, och då hände ingenting
<Richiie> ePax: hehe där ser man, jag e glad asså :)
<mikul_mob> Tihi, irc i luren.:)
<Richiie> Philip5: tjena Philip jag lyckades fixa problemet jag hade tidigare me Transmission Remote GUI't
<ePax> Richiie, good :D Men läs loggar... Det kanske skulle säkert visat sig att du inte kan läsa/skriva till den mappen som du skulle ha gjort det med dina torrent whatever.
<Philip5> Richiie: najs, var det något litet knas bara?
<Richiie> ePax: mjo men jag hittade ingen default loggfil för transmission demonen faktiskt när jag körde "locate transmission" var bara massa libar och andra filer. men inget med error log eller så
<ePax> syslog eller messages
<Richiie> Philip5: jajjamän de kan man minst sagt säga
<spacebug-> johanbr: skumt för ändrar jag till chromium på det sätt man ska så ändras fortfarande inte nått i den filen
<spacebug-> men så länge det funkar så
<Philip5> Richiie: brukar vara så
<Richiie> Philip5: det handlade om att Transmission Remote GUI't inte hade Permissions tydligen till download Dirren :P
<Richiie> Philip5: så det jag gjorde var att skapa en dirr med chmod 777 på och sen voila :D
<Philip5> aha, ja det brukar ju vara en fördel
<Richiie> Philip5: =D
<Richiie> Det lirar nu iaf, skönt att man ordning på det iaf
<Richiie> ePax: kör du Rtorrent på din burk ?
<ePax> Bittorrent
<Richiie> ePax: mjo men ngn speciell klient? deluge transmission torrentflux rtorrent? :P
<Richiie> ePax: bittornado kanske du mena ?
<johanbr> jo, man får väl vara glad så länge det funkar...
<Richiie> Visst ska man vara det :-) så länge det lirar så slipper man få huvudvärk
<ePax> Transmission om den nu heter så. Det man får by default i ubuntu. Jag är inte så mycket för det. Använder det bara för att ladda nån iso fil här och där.
<johanbr> spacebug-, och tack för hjälpen!
<Richiie> ePax: jajjamän Transmission heter det :) jag tänkte mer om du kör ngt speciellt på server sidan?
<ePax> Använder det inte alls på serversidan
<Richiie> ok :)
<ePax> hmmz...
<ePax> Nu så bråkar vbox... hur addar man tun0 eller br0 till interfaces så att vbox ska använda det?
<spacebug-> johanbr: lungt
<movinthex> Satan vad Tradera blivit dyra. "Osåltavgift" på 3 kr för varje objekt som INTE blir sålt... man blir ruinerad även om man inte får något sålt. :/
<amelia> den är USA. allt är deras fel!
<amelia> :P
<kodein> jag tycker nog det är bra att de börjar klämma åt dräggen som slänger ut all möjlig dret på traderat
<kodein> "7 ziploc-påsar, utropspris 4 kr"
<kodein> "en knappnål jag fick av kungen, utropspris 1kr"
<movinthex> Att ta betalt när något INTE blir sålt är ju vansinne.
<movinthex> Kanske 3 öre vore passande. Inte 3 kr.
<movinthex> Och när man får sålt något tar de en stor bit av priset...
<movinthex> Utsugare.
<amelia> men seriöst. är 3kr verkligen något att gnälla om, du utnyttjar ju tjänsten oavsett om du får grejjerna sålda eller inte.
<Spixx_W> amelia: det kostar väll att lägga upp saker?
<amelia> Spixx_W: jag vet inte. jag slänger grejjer för att slippa ha massa konstigt folk som ska komma och hämta, ringa och krångla med betalning.
<Spixx_W> ;) precis, jag ser till att donera saker vidare..
<Spixx_W> jamenar hört talas om UFF ;)
<saba> Jag gillar folk som inte använder Tradera, en nära vän till mig hittade en fullt fungerande platt-TV i ett soprum förra veckan..
<kodein> Spixx_W: ja, UFF är väl de där danska "välgörarna" som råkade skicka hela 6% av sin vinst till välgörenhet och resterande 94% till annat.
<Spixx_W> kodein: 100% av välgörenheten ger 0% till folket som behöver det
<Spixx_W> röda korset tar emot dina pengar och investerar dem, sen skickar de summor till underkontraktörer som gör jobbat (förhoppningsvis)
<kodein> nä, jag tror det finns organisationer som är bättre på det än uff
<Spixx_W> ;)
<kodein> jag handlar på tradera och blocket ibland, men jag blir sjukt trött på allt värdelöst dret lägger upp
<Spixx_W> köper aldrig där :P
<kodein> kostar det att inte få sitt objekt sålt så kanske folk bemödar sig om att skriva en vettig jävla beskrivning och skiter i att lägga upp allt möjligt skrot som hör bättre hemma på återvinningen
<kodein> case in point: http://www.tradera.com/En-Kamra-auktion_301992_124032952
<movinthex> Grovsoprummet är jag oftare i än Elgiganten.
<movinthex> "Köper" de flesta saker där nere.
<movinthex> Billigt och ungefär samma skick på varorna.
<movinthex> *rotar runt bland fimpar och gamla routrar från 2002*
<Philip5> hehe
<movinthex> Måste säga att jag är väldigt förvånad över hur otroligt många datorer som finns där jämt. Alltså... 3-4 datorer, stora gamla skärmar, plattskärmar och TV-apparater... på ett väldigt begränsat antal människor.
<Philip5> röker du upp fimpstumparna medan du rotar också?!?! ;P
<movinthex> Naj.
<kodein> de kan man jusälja
<movinthex> Alltså... har varje lägenhet omkring där man bor 10 gamla datorer i drift eller i garderoben? Går liksom inte ihop.
<kodein> ehh... alltså...
<kodein> jag vet inte hur de hamnat där
<Philip5> movinthex: folk som bor där kanske är gjorda av pengar och måste köpa nya datorer hela tiden för att inte få eksem?!?
<movinthex> Philip5: Men de flesta är gamla.
<movinthex> Nästan antika ibland.
<Philip5> de köper då gamla datorer från liljeholmens loppmarknad och ställer snart i soprummet??!
 * Philip5 blir kanske ingen sherlock holmes
<movinthex> Skumt...
<movinthex> Jag är i all fall verkligen förvånad över att det varje gång är nya saker där.
<Philip5> ring säpo för att du anar oråd
<kodein> åh satan
<kodein> om 10 minuter har jag ju gjort mina 8 timmar
<movinthex> "Du som kund få endast installera OEM-licensen på en ny dator.  T.ex. så får du alltså INTE installera en OEM-licens för ett operativsystem på en dator som har ett tidigare operativsystem." <-- Varför har de ett sådant konstigt krav på sin OEM-licens för Windows 7?
<movinthex> Varför bryr sig Microsoft om huruvida datorn är ny eller gammal?
<movinthex> Plus att de stavade fel på "får"... o_O
<Philip5> för att du ska få betala fler licenser om du byter dator
<movinthex> ?
<movinthex> "Detta är en s.k. OEM-licens vilket innebär att du som kund får köpa den till kraftigt reducerat pris." ... 4 245 kr
<movinthex> Kraftigt reducerat... o_O
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> allt för att tjäna mer licenspengar så klart
<movinthex> Otroligt förvirrande.
<kodein> vet du hur mycket det skulle kosta att trycka en skiva?
<kodein> säkert 50 lax
<movinthex> "MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7 PROFESSIONAL 64-BIT ENG 3-PK DVD#OEM"
<movinthex> 3-PK?
<movinthex> "Antal licenser	1 PC"
<movinthex> Varför vill jag ha tre DVD:er med Windows 7 på?
<movinthex> Rena snurren.
<movinthex> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010332796.aspx
<kodein> ett tre-pack med endatorslicenser
<kodein> Förpackad kvantitet: 3 (specificationerna gällerenskild post)
<kodein> så, var det nåt mer du undrade?
<ePax> http://xario.se/appz/kopp.jpg ny kaffekopp haha
<antii> lol
<virtuald> jag har en sån kaffekopp :(
<amelia> jag med.
<virtuald> jag fick min av mitt ex :(
<amelia> jag fick min av min svärmor
<virtuald> :>
<bamsefar> :)
 * virtuald råkade gå till tvättstugan när katten var i garderoben
<movinthex> kodein: Jag undrar en massa mer saker ang. det där.
<movinthex> T.ex. varför de har olika skivor för 32-bit och 64-bit.
<movinthex> Känns bara extra onödigt.
<Toshiba> Undrar om man kan använda ubuntu på Toshiba AC100
<kodein> de har väl faktiskt lyckats boota lolbuntu på den, ja
<kodein> men det lär du ju inte få veta nu, för du har uppenbarligen inte tålamod nog.
<peetra> Om man har dåligt tålamod, så får man lära sig att delegera eller nöja sig med mindre. :P
<shenzhou> ahhh, inkasserade en Samsung G2 Portable 500GB hi-speed usb disk idag
<shenzhou> á gratis :p
<peetra> Grattis till nya bra-å-ha-nästan-lyx-grejen! :D
<shenzhou> hehe jo, synd bara man inte inkasserade fler
<shenzhou> men 500gb var största det hade
<Flygisoft> Mysigt med IPv6
<Calyp> http://networks.org/?src=bbc:uk-11989216
<Oakleaf> hej jag har ett c-programmeringsproblem. Är det någon som är haj på c?
<peetra> nej, verkligen inte, håller på å kämpar med switch.. break änsålänge. :P
<gusnan> Oakleaf, Släng ut frågan och se om nån nappar :)
<Oakleaf> Jag ska bara formulera mig.
<Oakleaf> Vi börjar så här. När jag ska köra mitt program måste jag skriva ./mittprogram. Vad beror detta på?
<gusnan> Det beror på att datorn inte kollar i aktuell katalog som standard efter körbara filer - alltså måste du ange att filen du vill köra finns i aktuell katalog.
<Oakleaf> Vilka kataloger kollar den i som std? Har det något med PATH att göra?
<spacebug-> det är PATH du söker ja
<gusnan> Det finns nån säkerhetsaspekt på det hela (som jag tyvärr inte känner till detaljerna kring)...
<Oakleaf> Kan jag lägga en länk till mitt program i någon utav katalogerna som är angivna i PATH?
<spacebug-> om du är root och kör (va du tror är tex ls,cp,rm eller dyligt fast någon "hacker" har gjort ett eget program som heter samma.. så skulle du ju köra det om du står i den katalogen
<Oakleaf> Finns det någon bra sida som beskriver katalogstrukturen? Vad som brukar ligger i /usr/bin eller /usrlocal/sbin osv?
<Oakleaf> Om ni förstår vad jag är ute efter.
<ePax> Har ubuntu fått turbo. Den stänger av sig på 4 sekunder w000t :D
<spacebug-> saker under "sbin" är mer saker som root kör
<spacebug-> saker under "bin" är mer vanlgia kommandon. saker under "local" är mer egeninstallerade program.. tex program som inte kommer som paket och så
<eliasj> Oakleaf: du kan lägga till 'export PATH="${HOME}/bin:$PATH"' i .bashrc annars. där bin är en mapp med dina egna program
<eliasj> * i din hemma map
<spacebug-> om du gör ett eget program som du vill att andra ska kunna köra så kan du lägga det under /usr/local/bin/
<Oakleaf> Ok då tror jag att jag är med på noterna.
<Oakleaf> Nu kommer en svårare fråga. Jag måste köra mitt program med root privilegier pga att jag skriver till parallellporten. Kan jag på något sätt göra så att jag inte behöver köra som root?
<spacebug-> tror du behöver sätta andra rättigheter under /dev/
<spacebug-> på lpt-porten va den nu heter
<spacebug-> som verkar vara /dev/lp0
<Oakleaf> ok tack
<johanbr> Oakleaf, eller lägg till din användare till gruppen lp
<Oakleaf> Bra tips.
<Calyp> http://svtplay.se/v/2256485/dokument_inifran/de_hemliga_telegrammen
<aoeu> Jag behöver köra lite excel-makron skrivna i visual basic i openoffice
<aoeu> Det står när jag googlar att det ska funka, men det gör det inte när jag kör koden som open office basic, den klagar på att min kod är fel
<stampe> ååh korv :-D
<johanbr> aoeu, du får nog bättre hjälp i nån openoffice-specifik kanal
<aoeu> Nä, det fick jag inte
<johanbr> nähä :(
<Oakleaf> Jag har en idé om att jag vill att några dioder ska blinka när någon skriver till mig på pidgin. Jag har ett program som blinkar dioder. Jag behöver kopplingen mellan pidgin och mitt program. Är det någon som har någon idé?
<haffe> dbus.
<Oakleaf> ska kolla in
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Jag har 4 Gb ram installerat på moderkortet.
<haffe> free ger mig Mem: 3095032
<haffe> Borde jag tolka detta som att jag ska installera 64bitars ubuntu?
<larsemil> jag ser ingen anledning till att inte göra det oavsett. :D
<haffe> Det är arbete.
<barzam> kör 64 bitars om du kan, som larsemil säger finns ingen anledning att inte köra det
<cahoot> vad blir 'bättre'?
<larsemil> kan adressera allt minne?
<UkuleleSolen> Hej folkens!
<joel__> Tjäna
<UkuleleSolen> Jag söker efter någon simpel och bra omslagsredigerare för skivomslag. Nån som vet något?
<jolaren> när vi ändå söker, säker vncserver i rep?
<cahoot> larsemil: har man ngn praktisk nytta av det på en desktop?
<larsemil> jag använder ofta mer än 3gb minne på min desktop
<haffe> Man vill använda mer än 3gb minne.
<cahoot> men tar inte 64 bits app mer plats i minnet?
<larsemil> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1 det blir aningen snabbare också, iaf enligt phpronix
<EAG> det finns en tuffhets- och manlighetsdimension i det hela också
<larsemil> EAG: ?
<EAG> något som är oklart?
<larsemil> menar du att man är manligare om man kör 64bitars?
<UkuleleSolen> ingen som har koll på cd-omslags-redigerare?
<EAG> larsemil: naturligtvis
<Philip5> UkuleleSolen: många av de som finns är inte så bra. jag brukar använda ett gammalt som heter KoverArtist som funkar bäst för mig för att göra något snabbt
<UkuleleSolen> Tycker de flesta i windows-miljö är rätt dåliga också
<UkuleleSolen> Philip5: Provar KoverArtist nu. Vet du på rak arm om man kan göra en etikett till framsidan som man kan vika på mitten och liksom få till ett litet häfte?
<movinthex> Azzow...
<movinthex> Kannn nån typ lixom sejja mej varför dä finns 64-bit o 32-bitars Windows 7?
<movinthex> PÃ¥h olikah DVD:ar?
<cahoot> UkuleleSolen: http://www.vanhemert.co.uk/disc-cover.html
<movinthex> Finns det en Windows-kanal?
<movinthex> Jag behöver support inför mitt köp av Windows 7.
<antii> movinthex: ##windows
<movinthex> Jo... frågar där.
<movinthex> Men ni kanske kan hjälpa med den här frågan. Jämför http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010332805.aspx med http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010332808.aspx och säg mig hur den engelska kan vara dyrare?
<antii> no idea
<UkuleleSolen> cahoot: NÃ¥got du kan rekommendera antar jag?
<UkuleleSolen> Är man lycklig nog att hitta en deb-fil tror du?
<cahoot> T.ex. så får du alltså INTE installera en OEM-licens för ett operativsystem på en dator som har ett tidigare operativsystem.
<cahoot> ojojoj
<cahoot> och så måste man använda klisterlappen - är detta sant eller har ngn kapat sidan?
<movinthex> Konstigt men sant.
<movinthex> Men bara för "OEM".
<movinthex> Inte "retail".
<cahoot> UkuleleSolen du är inte mycket för att orientera dig själv ? det finns ju en länk på sidan
<UkuleleSolen> cahoot: Jag är bara lite bekväm av mig ;)
<cahoot> movinthex: det är väl alldeles säkert att du inte tänker använda w7 på en dator med annat OS?
<movinthex> cahoot: ?
<K350> det krävs tylidgen root för att kunna använda eth0 i div program. Är det standard eller ..kan det var aolämpligt att ändra rättigheter?
<bamsefar> Va?
<K350> i min kubuntu har gtk apps samma tema som kde appsen. Men då jag kör som root är det inte så. hm..why??++
<kodein> du frågar alltså varför en annan användare inte har samma inställningar som din normala användare? har jag förstått dig korrekt rätt?
<K350> Njae, en annan användare har samma inställningar men inte samma resultat.
<EAG> nån som har koll på om det bara är att byta ut telias adsl-modem mot valfritt annat?
<Philip5> jag tror men är inte säker att både adsl- och cabelmodem är hårdvaruknutna till den leverantör man har. skulle man byta så får man nog meddela sin isp och om de anser modemet klara det som den ska
<EAG> det verkar som att ett modem måste bytas ut
<Philip5> med cabelmodem är jag säker på att det är så men tror även det gäller för adsl
<EAG> ok
<EAG> det går ju att köpa billiga adsl2-modem iaf
<EAG> tänkte ifall det skulle vara ett alternativ
<maxjezy> tjena
<antii> tjena
<maxjezy> antii, what's up?
<antii> whats down
<antii> funderar på o sova :|
<maxjezy> jag sitter och lyssnar på musikhjälpen
<maxjezy> pillar lite på blender
<maxjezy> äter pepparkakor
<maxjezy> sova redan?! jobb?
<antii> ja?
<antii> jobba 8-17 varje dag
<maxjezy> helg med?
<antii> nej :P
<maxjezy> nu måste du vara rik
<antii> nej
<maxjezy> har du lagt undan någonting?
<maxjezy> jag behöver 900 kr till en gjutjärnspanna lixom
<antii> haha
<antii> lite
<antii> nn
<speedxco1e> Vad säger ni om clamav, behöver man det på en webbserver?
<eliasj> EAG om modemet är trasigt är det genom telia du ska bytt ut det, om jag kommer i håg rutinerna rätt så är det du som kund som ks beställe genom kund supporten.
<eliasj> Det är inte säket att det modemet dom du köper har samma funktioner. gäller om du har ip-telefon och ip-tv i alla fall
<dagon__> goder afton i kanalen!
<Philip5> dagon__: jo jo, snacka går ju ;)
<dagon__> :p
<dagon__> Philip5: vad hittar duå?
<peetra> HFolk, hl tumarna för att jag kommer upp i tid till skolan, lärarn kan nog inte ge mig hur mycket slack som helst, fast jag är enda i klassen som är Ubuntu-fantast som han. :P
<K350> sctplay flash filmer verkar ju inte i hamna i Fiefox cache sm t.e.x youtube filmer gör. Någonsusning om hurman rippar svtplay?
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-15
<Philip5> dagon__: hemlis ;)
<K350> Vad enerverande. Enda tipset på hur mankan rippa videor från SVTPlay på ubuntu-se.org är ju gammalt som gatan. SVT Play har ju ett annat system nu....
<maxjezy> bake the fire!!!
<maxjezy> shit vilket processorkrävande sak
<Philip5> maxjezy: gå och lägg dig!
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag bakar eld
<maxjezy> andrew price bomb tutorial
<maxjezy> nu hade en fet dator legat fint
<Philip5> tar tid
<maxjezy> tänkte göra ett test på två frames bara
<maxjezy> bakar 80-82
<maxjezy> men bara de tar evighet
<Philip5> då är det kul att göra det på en netbook
<maxjezy> jag bakade först på resolution 32
<maxjezy> då gick det snabbt
<maxjezy> nu har jag high res x 5
<maxjezy> och 80 i resolution
<maxjezy> datorn segar hårt
<maxjezy> :)
<Norrland_jr> K350: de funkar inte med de om rtmpdump?
<maxjezy> vet inte vad den gör, bake grejen stanna på frame 78 så den har inte ens börjat baka 80-82
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet du om man kan baka animationen och spara?
<maxjezy> sen tar jag emot filen från den som bakat
<maxjezy> och renderar?
<maxjezy> eller sparas bake-data separat?
<maxjezy> fick tvinga avslut
<maxjezy> lagga sönder
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> näe, det här går inte
<maxjezy> får lägga ner och köra på low res istället
<dagon__> K350: jag brukar sparströmmen med VLC
<maxjezy> har ni alt under ctrl?
<dagon__> hiho
<Philip5> dagon__: fortfarande vaken?
<Philip5> kör du nvidia?
<dagon__> jodå
<dagon__> nä, jag kör ati
<Philip5> luras du
<dagon__> vadå då?
<Philip5> tänkte om du hade nvidia-settings tillgängligt på en burk
<dagon__> nä
<Philip5> och kunde kollat en grej där bara
<dagon__> tyvärr
<dagon__> trodde du menade pga. spara strömmar i VLC
<Philip5> nä
<dagon__> :)
 * Philip5 återgår till tvn
<dagon__> :O
<Philip5> uppdaterade just mina nvidiadrivisar till senaste
<dagon__> funkar det fint?
<dagon__> nästa grafikkort jag köper ska nog vara nvidia
<Philip5> så klart
<maxjezy> nästa dator jag köper ska vara dubbla i7 och 6 nvidia superkort
<maxjezy> ssd och raid
<dagon__> :O
<maxjezy> men innan dess måste ja köpa gjutjärnsgryta
<dagon__> hehe
<dagon__> hur går det med blender?
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> vill du se senaste skiten?
<dagon__> helt klart
<maxjezy> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQgYJ68nZDI/AAAAAAAAA0I/tKNzEMgk9Rc/s1600/dofdof.jpg
<maxjezy> det är ett test
<maxjezy> vet inte om ja lyckades
<maxjezy> dept of field
<dagon__> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQgYJ68nZDI/AAAAAAAAA0I/tKNzEMgk9Rc/s1600/dofdof.jpg
<dagon__> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQgYJ68nZDI/AAAAAAAAA0I/tKNzEMgk9Rc/s1600/dofdof.jpg
<dagon__> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQgYJ68nZDI/AAAAAAAAA0I/tKNzEMgk9Rc/s1600/dofdof.jpg
<dagon__> oj
<dagon__> är inte helt van vid putty
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon__> okej, jag ska vara ärlig
<dagon__> det är inte jättefint
<dagon__> :P
<dagon__> haha
<maxjezy> nej ja vet
<dagon__> nej men det ser bra ut :)
<maxjezy> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQQSnpJTHhI/AAAAAAAAAz4/2Rjwg7EtptQ/s1600/untitled.png
<maxjezy> där är en ja gjorde innan
<maxjezy> blev lite bättre
<dagon__> jag tänkte själv börja lite själv nu när jag installerat om och har en bra setup
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com
<maxjezy> du kan ju titta själv
<maxjezy> har inte gjort så mycket skit
<maxjezy> eller, mycket skit men.
<maxjezy> inte mycket uppdate på ploggen
<maxjezy> sitter nu med lite röksimuleringstester som bara går åt skogen
<maxjezy> innan jag har köpt ny dator så vetefaen om ja kommer utvecklas mera
<dagon__> jäklar du
<maxjezy> får syssla med lite 2danimatiion
<dagon__> snygga rum längre ner på sidan
<maxjezy> de var lite luxrender test
<dagon__> motorcyklen såg bra ut också
<dagon__> själv funderar jag på 2d-spel
<dagon__> typ, göra om megaman 2 med lite snyggare sprites kanske
<maxjezy> http://game-editor.com/Main_Page
<maxjezy> har du kolla in det?
<dagon__> nä men det ska jag sannerligen göra nui
<maxjezy> ganska nice då det är crossplatform
<maxjezy> spelen man gör dvs
<maxjezy> funkar till det mesta
<dagon__> nice
<dagon__> man kanske borde göra en high def version av wolfenstein 3d
<maxjezy> det är ju redan gjort
<maxjezy> enemy territory
<maxjezy> eller du kanske menar clon fast snyggare?
<dagon__> precis
<dagon__> precis som de gjorde med duke nukem 3d
<maxjezy> duke nukem spelen blev bra
<maxjezy> till playstation
<dagon__> funderar på att i längden skapa ett företag som kör 8 bitars spel till PC och konsoll
<dagon__> gör*
<maxjezy> har du någon erfarenhet sen tidigare?
<maxjezy> av spel
<dagon__> att spela dem
<dagon__> har gjort ett par i C# innan
<maxjezy> om du är intresserad av att göra nått i blender
<maxjezy> så finns det en tutorial
<maxjezy> vänta så ska ja hitta
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/metalx1000#p/search/5/xrXohhvS8p4
<maxjezy> shooter spel
<maxjezy> jetpack o grejer
<maxjezy> animering av dörrar
<dagon__> ah, tack :D
<maxjezy> vapen
<maxjezy> it's pretty much all
<maxjezy> utom fiender
<dagon__> ska kika lite i hans kanal när morgonen gryr, nu är det dags för sängen
<dagon__> natti på dig :D
<maxjezy> natti natti!
<maxjezy> joina #filmsbykris
<maxjezy> snubben sitter där
<maxjezy> så kan du få hjälp med spel
<maxjezy> han är grym på det där
<maxjezy> ./makehuman: error while loading shared libraries: libGLEW.so.1.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<maxjezy> what's up with that?
<speedxco1e> så tror ni telekompaketet går igenom då?
<eliasj> skulle inte förvånna mig med tanke på Stockholmsbombaren
<maxjezy> klart det går igenom
<maxjezy> dom har ju redan klubbat det i smyg
<maxjezy> precis som med allt annat folket inte får vara med och bestämma om
<saba> sannerligen
<maxjezy> jimmie åkesson for president!
<saba> knappast
<maxjezy> näe, min natthumor är sämst
<saba> maxjezy: du måste installera libglew, kolla sen med 'ldd makehuman' om biblioteket hittas
<eliasj> ironi gör sig dåligt i textform
<maxjezy> demokrati är diktatur för den stora majoriteten av befolkningen
<maxjezy> kunde inte hitta paketet libglew
<chees> här va de fart på tanterna :)
<maxjezy> blir galen på make human
<maxjezy> fungerade förut
<maxjezy> i ubuntu 8.04
<saba> maxjezy: det heter libglew1.5 i senaste, hittade genom att använda apt-file search
<saba> chees: jag sitter och äter frukost
<saba> heh
<maxjezy> saba, tack
<maxjezy> nu spinner det
<saba> :-)
<chees> asså
<chees> jag vaknade nu utav att valpen retade upp shäfern
<chees> ska hon få upp han ska man hoppa på hans mage
<Sken> hahahaha
<Sken> Känner igen det där chees
<chees> hon är kaxig som attans
<chees> engelsk staff
<chees> och hennes morsa ska in och ligga och såva under täcket
<chees> och de är hon faan bestämd att göra
<chees> aja får bli natta snart ska ut och jaga min hoj i morgon
<chees> blev av med den men nån hade stet dne i området
<chees> :(
<chees> _)
<chees> då ska ja bli laser svennen :=
<Philip5> maxjezy: gå och lägg dig!
<maxjezy> Philip5, du då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad är makehuman för grej du försökte köra?
<maxjezy> Philip5, den gör modeller (människor
<maxjezy> så kan man exportera dem
<maxjezy> ändra parametrar
<Philip5> aha, lite som poser eller?
<maxjezy> ålder
<maxjezy> kön
<maxjezy> bröst
<maxjezy> osv osv
<Philip5> fick du igång det då?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2084/makehuman.png
<maxjezy> så ser det ut
<maxjezy> så har den någon egen renderare också
<maxjezy> piqsl
<maxjezy> renderman
<Philip5> drar ner det nu
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> det är Aqsis som stödjer renderman formatet
<Philip5> luris
<maxjezy> jaja
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> tänkte väl
<Philip5> renderman är det pixar som utvecklar
<Philip5> det är varken öppet eller billigt
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2083/jagn.png
<Philip5> houdini har ju naturligt stöd för renderman om man vill
<maxjezy> där är jag
<Philip5> nä det är ju din tjej
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> hon hälsar
<maxjezy> att du ska gå å dö
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> är hon vaken?
<Philip5> faktiskt litekul program
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> hon tittar musikhjälpen
<K350> c
<K350> c
<Philip5> det som är så spännande att titta på
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> tittade förra året hela tiden
<maxjezy> sov framför tv'n
<maxjezy> som bigbrother fast bättre
<maxjezy> Philip5, det här programmet är faktiskt super-b!
<maxjezy> bara rigga o köra
<Philip5> så kan du importera i render
<Philip5> i blender
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> exporterade som .obj
<maxjezy> vet inte hur det är i blender 2.55 med den biten ännu men
<K350> Norrland_jr: nä, det finns ju ingen "inställningar" länk längre å svtplay
<K350> dagon__: najs, men gör du då. Vad får du länken att lägga i VLC från?
<Philip5> du kunde ju exportera som collada också
<K350> Philip5: Tror att EtherApe är gtk. måste tydligen köra den som root. Men färgshemat blir då inte det som jag har som root user trotts att jag bockat för att gtk ska ha schema som KDE. Vad gör man då?
<K350> Philip5: Kör jag EtherApe som vanlig user så funkar det med färgshemat
<K350> Philip5: Så jag ser ju för katten ingenting.
<Philip5> antar du får köra inställningen för färgschema som root också så den sätts i roots inställningar
<K350> Philip5: det var vad jag gjorde
<K350> Philip5: jag gjorde såhär ->
<K350> öppnade öppnade systemsettings som root "kdesudo" ändrade färgerna som jag ville ha dem. bockade för att gtk skulle använda KDE schema, verställde
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du fått igång det?
<K350> Philip5: KDE fick det shema jag vile ha med Ethercape kör fortfarnde med ett annat schema
<chees> fab ä ni vakna än
<chees> :P
<K350> jo
<saba> någon här som har erfarenhet av att köra Visma-program genom WINE? Det finns mängder av erfarenhet i olika forum men alla pekar åt olika håll osv.
<saba> tänker höra av mig till Visma och se om de är villiga att ge pengarna tillbaka om det inte fungerar i WINE, som ett prov.
<K350> saba: har du kollat på winehq?
<saba> K350: inte deras hemsida, menar du typ listor över program som ska fungera?
<saba> har hittat flera som fått det att fungera och flera som inte fått det att fungera
<saba> en del från 2005, 2006, andra 2008 men inget senare egentligen
<saba> känns som det kan spela en stor roll. Visma är rätt noggranna med sina program har jag fått intrycket av.
<K350> saba: Har/kan du inte prova själv?
<saba> K350: inte utan att köpa programmet först
<saba> just nu kör jag en enskild firma och det programmet är relativt billigt, kostar runt 600 kr om året. Däremot kommer jag starta upp en betydligt större verksamhet inom ett år och då blir det rätt många tusen istället
<saba> eventuellt får jag installera Windows för det nånstans. Det gör mig lite rädd måste jag erkänna
<phnom> Nån mer som får network error när de försöker connecta till msn i empathy?
<dinasty> någon som har koll på några program man kan använda för att läsa ut data ur en craschad disk ?
<Kim^J> Hur kraschad?
<coobra> in i en bergvägg
<dinasty> tror dom har tappat disken i golvet
<dinasty> när den var avstängd skall tilläggas
<dinasty> inte disken själv utan hela datorn
<dinasty> så själva chassit lär ha skyddat lite iaf
<amelia> dinasty: hmm, är du säker på att disken tagit så pass mycket skada att du inte kan stoppa in den i datorn och köra en vanlig backup på den?
<dinasty> amelia: vet inte riktigt än.. har inte fått disken än, men det är ju det första jag kommer att prova
<dinasty> amelia: tänkte bara att man skulle gardera sig lite med något gött program som räddar filer
<Kim^J> dinasty: Laptop?
<dinasty> stationär
<Kim^J> Tror nästan garanterat att disken är helt oskadd.
<Kim^J> Om dom inte kört över den med en ångvält. xD
<amelia> dinasty: ah, sannolikheten att det är något större fel på den är rätt liten faktiskt.
<dinasty> hoppas det :)
<amelia> dinasty: var datorn avstängd borde det vara rätt lugnt.
<Kim^J> amelia: Extremfall, ångvälten! ;)
<dinasty> det enda jag är orolig över är att han ljuger om att den inte var igång
<andol> dinasty: Tja, dd_rescue är bra för att göra en disk-image utav hårddisken ifråga. Givet att det du lyckas läsa ut är såpass trasigt att något filsystem inte går att montera så är http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec ett rätt bra verktyg för att analysera den underliggande datan och hitta filer. I övrigt så är jag benägen att hålla med Kim^J och amelia om att du nog kommer undan betydligt lättare än så.
<dinasty> får hoppas på det :D
<dinasty> tusen tack för hjälpen
<Kim^J> dinasty: Dom brukar klara sig ganska bra endå faktiskt.
<amelia> dinasty: well, kort och gott. börja med att ta reda på hur stor skadan är, verkar den ha mycket seek_errors eller filsystemen verkar trasigt så använd dd för att göra en kopia på hela disken så får du se vad du kan rädda från kopian helt enkelt.
<andol> Fast den allra lättaste metoden torde väl vara att återläsa saknade filer från senaste säkerhetskopian? :P
<Kim^J> andol: ;)
<amelia> andol: nu är du lite roliga va? :P
<amelia> men nu kanske backup införskaffas efter en liten pers med en förmodad trasig disk.
<andol> Jo, fast helt seriöst, finns det inte redan vettiga rutiner för säkerhetskopiering så kan ju en sådan här situation vara ett pedagogiskt tillfälle att ta upp ämnet...
<Kim^J> amelia: Sen kommer priset och svaret: "Nej, det har vi inte råd med."
<Kim^J> Det är först när dom faktiskt förlorar data som dom fattar. :P
<amelia> Kim^J: det behöver ju inte vara så farligt dyrt.
<Kim^J> Folk är tröga som bara den, det är först när det gör ont som folk fattar.
<Kim^J> amelia: Nej, men alla kostnader är fortfarande kostnader! ;)
<amelia> en gammal desktop + satakort + satadiskar + rsync = bra backup
<dinasty> tror jag kan få lite problem med att övertyga en privatperson om att köpa in en bandstation :D
<dinasty> eller library för den delen
<Kim^J> dinasty: Vi har ingen bandstation...
<Kim^J> Vi har typ 1000% bättre backup än dom flesta företagen. :P
<dinasty> backar ni till disk då?
<amelia> det blir 0kr + 350kr + x * 1000kr + max 8 h
<Kim^J> Vi kör backup till disk och off-site. ;)
<andol> dinasty: Tja, rör det sig om en privatperson så är ju fortfarande en USB-disk, lämplig nättjänst eller så oerhört mycket bättre än ingen backup alls.
<amelia> dinasty: man behöver ju inte ta i så man spricker... finns bra backup-tjänster på nätet för en rimlig peng.
<dinasty> sant :D
<Kim^J> Backblaze kan jag rekommendera =)
<Kim^J> $5 i månaden, ta backup på hur mycket du vill. :P
<dinasty> hade vart rätt fräsigt iofs att få en privatperson att köpa in en bandrobot :D
<Kim^J> Eller ja, backup och backup, det är mer ett ställe att synka filer mot.
<dinasty> " ställ den där borta jämte vitrinskåpet " :D
<kodein> dinasty: bandrobotar brukar ju lossna emellanåt, faktiskt
<Kim^J> HÃ¥rddiskar lossnar inte iaf :P
<Kim^J> Btw, varför bandrobot istället för backup till disk?
<dinasty> skojjade bara :)
<Richiie> hejsan är det någon som är kung på Rtorrent här?
<SpiXx_W> Kim^J: Banden håller längre?
<andol> !ask | Richiie
<ubot2> Richiie: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<SpiXx_W> Kim^J: samt att de har mer yta att lagra på
<SpiXx_W> Richiie: jag är!
<Kim^J> SpiXx_W: Dom flesta banden jag har sett är typ 136GB... Det är ingenting.
<Richiie> SpiXx_W: mycket bra då skulle jag kunna be dig om lite hjälp jag har nämligen lite problem :/
<SpiXx_W> Kim^J: vi har 1,6 Tb band?
<Kim^J> Eller ännu mindre.
<Kim^J> SpiXx_W: Oh, najs.
<SpiXx_W> Richiie: fråga frågan! :P
<SpiXx_W> Kim^J: det är dessutom lag på att man ska ha det på en media som "funkar"
<Kim^J> Richiie: Jag vet exakt hur man löser ditt problem!
<Kim^J> SpiXx_W: Ni lagrar känslig data?
<SpiXx_W> Kim^J: nej ;)
<Kim^J> Heh
<Kim^J> Kan knappast tänka mig att det är lag på att ha en bandrobot för vanlig data. xD
<SpiXx_W> Well finansiellt data, samt trafikdata om du missat det :D?
<Kim^J> Aha, det är lite speciallagar där antar jag?
<SpiXx_W> Ja vad jag minns så är det så att om du är tex en firma som har korttransaktioner måste du spara alla data i x år, samma med juridikfirmor osv
<Kim^J> Aha
<Kim^J> Inget jag behöver tänka på då :P
<SpiXx_W> Kim^J: det beror väll på?
<Kim^J> SpiXx_W: Vi kommer inte ha sån data :P
<SpiXx_W> men band är väll bättre hålltid på än diskar
<SpiXx_W> ;)
<Kim^J> Vi kommer lagra källkod. :P
<Kim^J> Samt att jag tänkte köra på off-site backup av någon form.
<Kim^J> Original-data+NAS+off-site bör funka :P
<SpiXx_W> Kim^J: ahh, tänkte säga att du kanske ska ha det som vi satt upp? Tripwire loggarna går direkt till en bandare onsite och en offsite
<SpiXx_W> Jao
<SpiXx_W> det låter logiskt iaf
<Kim^J> Mm =)
<Kim^J> Kanske när vi är 100 anställda som kodar och så att vi kanske skaffar en snyggare lösning.
<virtuald> hmm
<virtuald> vad händer om man inte har trafikdata när någon myndighet vill ha det?
<kodein> vite, antar jag
<virtuald> är lagen klubbad?
<SpiXx_W> inte 100% på att du faktiskt måsta ha det som mindre företag men som ISP måste du lagra
<saba> vad heter "att inventera" på engelska? alltså verbet i infinitiv
<SpiXx_W> Keeping inventory?
<virtuald> mm
<saba> SpiXx_W: går det att säga enbart inventory? det låter galet
<SpiXx_W> well
<saba> inte för att du påstod det.
<Kim^J> checking inventory är väl endå mer korrekt?
<Kim^J> Eller något åt det hållet.
<Kim^J> Då "att inventera" betyder att du kollar över lagret... ?
<saba> jo, försöker hitta på ett vettigt namn på en funktion men min kaffestinna hjärna får inte riktigt till det
<saba> det får nog bli inventory och så lägger jag filen djupt in någonstans ;-)
<Kim^J> saba: Vad ska funktionen göra?
<dinasty> rätt spejsat att LTO-8 kommer att rymma 12.8tb :D
<saba> Kim^J: inventera en rad arrays som har med en kundvagn och lite annat att göra
<Kim^J> Bandtyp?
<dinasty> ja
<Kim^J> saba: Låter som den göra lite mer än den ska.
<Kim^J> dinasty: I see, ja det är ganska galet.
<dinasty> först ska ju dock LTO-6 och 7 kommer :D
<dinasty> komma *
<Kim^J> xD
<Richiie> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med screen kommandon och att navigera i Rtorrent?
<Kim^J> Ställ en fråga istället?
<Markslap> !ask | Richiie
<ubot2> Richiie: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Richiie> Jag hittar inget sätt att kunna hoppa mellan flera screen sessioner då ctrl + a n & Ctrl + A p inte verkar funka.
<kodein> prova exempelvis ^A mellanslag och ^A backspace då som omväxling
<kodein> eller ^A <nuffra>
<Richiie> kodein: ska man göra tecknet ( ^ ) ?
<zChris> Tror han menar alt knappen
<Markslap> Nej
<Richiie> blir förvirrad nu..
<kodein> Ctrl
<Richiie> http://www.rackaid.com/resources/linux-screen-tutorial-and-how-to/
<Markslap> "^" är ctrl
<kodein> ^A === Ctrl+A
<kodein> det är standardnotation.
<Markslap> zChris: meta kan vara alt eller esc vanligtvis.
<Richiie> ctrl + a + d funkar då backar jag ur till mitt bash skal.. men jag är mer intresserad av att hoppa mellan fler screen sessioner likt man hoppar i firefox tabbar om ni hajjar vad jag menar ?
<Markslap> Richiie: Mm
<Markslap> I tmux är det ctrl-a w
<Markslap> (ctrl-b w från början)
<Markslap> Vet dock inte hur det är i screen.
<Richiie> Den där guiden verkar inte funka iaf,
<kodein> Richiie: du tänker inte prova mitt förslag, med andra ord?
<Richiie> kodein: jorå ctrl + a sa du ?
<kodein> CTRL A MELLANSLAG
<kodein> för h-e
 * kodein blir matt
<Richiie> no other window säger den då
<Richiie> fastän jag har en till screen session uppe.
<kodein> då har du ju inga andra fönster att hoppa till
<Richiie> jorå, i do
<Richiie> kör jag en ctrl + a d
<kodein> har du två screensessioner, alltså? varför inte göra rätt(tm) och skapa ett till _FÖNSTER_ i en session med Ctrl+a C
<Richiie> och sen screen -ls så ser jag båda mina sessioner...
<kodein> Richiie: DÅ detachar du
<kodein> och då är det två OLIKA sessioner
<Richiie> ja jag detachar för att bekräfta för dig att jag har fler screen sessioner igång
<kodein> fönsternavigeringarna är _PER SESSION_
<Markslap> Haha, jag hatar detta uttryck, men det passar förjävla fint just nu: Men lol.
<Richiie> oh =/
<kodein> så det är ELEMENTÄRT att det inte funkar som du tror när du inte gör som det är tänkt för att det ska fungera att navigera.
<Markslap> :D
<Richiie> ooh, i see
<kodein> men, du kan förstås ha screens i screens.
<Markslap> Richiie: Det är som att du har två Firefox-fönster och försöker växlar mellan dom som tabbar
<kodein> då kan du få sköldpaddor hela vägen ner
<Richiie> men de går inte att hoppa mellan screen sessioner som körs mellan olika användare?
<Richiie> Markslap: aah de var en bra förklaring.. tack
<Markslap> :)
<kodein> jodå, om du har dessa sessioner i en annan screen, t.ex.
<kodein> då får man bara komma ihåg hur många sköldpaddor som balanserar på varandra och köra ^A ^A ^A ... ^A n t.ex.
<Richiie> ok men då får vi köra om igen från scratch då. jag kör nämligen irssi nu i en screen session.
<Richiie> då måste jag på något genialiskt sätt starta en till screen session i min nuvarande screen som kör irssi.
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> ctrl-a c
<dinasty> screen irssi kan du skriva då
<Markslap> FAst vänta
<dinasty> i bash
<Markslap> Innan du gör det
<Markslap> dinasty: Nej
<Markslap> Hur hoppar man mellan windows i screen?
<Markslap> (Vet bara hur man gör i tmux=
<Markslap> )*
<Richiie> Markslap: underbart!!
<Markslap> Richiie: :)
<Richiie> tack som attans :)
<Markslap> Np :)
<Richiie> nu förstår jag..
<dinasty> ctrl+a + shift " kör jag
<Markslap> :)
<Richiie> jag trodde man kunde hoppa mellan screen sessioner haha mellan användare
<Richiie> :D
<dinasty> men jag vet inte om jag förstått problemet så jag ska vara tyst
<Markslap> Jag kör ctrl-a ctrl-a
<Markslap> Eller ctrl-a w
<Markslap> För att få fram en lista över fönster
<Richiie> ctrl -a för vaddå Markslap ?
<Markslap> Det är för att komma "igenom" irssi och ge kommandon till screen
 * kodein har ändrat sin escape till ^Z istället. Ctrl-a använder jag för ofta annars...
<Richiie> screen är underbart fan när man bemästrar det..
<Markslap> Mm :)
<Richiie> kan vara det bästa Gnu / open source applikationen där ute
<Richiie> top 5 listan defenetivt
<Markslap> tmux äger dock screen
<Markslap> För screen utvecklas inte längre, bara buggfixar.
<Richiie> får prova Tmux när man klarat av att bemästra screen =)
<kodein> det är ju åas moget nog att inte behöva så mycket utveckling
<Markslap> Förvisso, men till slut blir screen som debian.
<kodein> perfekt?
<Markslap> uhu
<Markslap> Jag syftade mer på konservativt.
<amelia> *gäääääsp*
<amelia> kodein: jag ska träffa pontus och hämta data efter nyår! :D
<kodein> amelia: najs.
<amelia> kodein: japp
<Markslap> Richiie: http://i.solidfiles.net/ab272.png
<Markslap> Där är irssi i tmux
<Richiie> Markslap: du sitter på Windows ser de ut som? :O
<Richiie> ^^
<Markslap> Yep
<Richiie> trevligt program Tmux verkar va iaf =)
<Markslap> Min laptop tycker inte om Ubuntu
<Markslap> Eller tvärtom snarare.
<Richiie> har du provat Mint då? =)
<Richiie> Minten är inte dum inte.
<Markslap> Det är väl KDE till att börja med?
<Markslap> Och sen har det inget med dist att göra.
<Richiie> finns Gnome versioner till den =)
<Markslap> Vi säger såhär: Linux tycker inte om min dator.
<Richiie> Ok då e jag med i svängarna det måste vara träligt =/
<Markslap> Japp
<larsemil> Markslap: vad har du för dator?
<Markslap> larsemil: Asus UL30VT
<Markslap> Två grafikkort
<larsemil> Barre: where are youuu?
<larsemil> Markslap: ah okej ingen aning
<Markslap> Som byts med en mjukvaruswitch
<phnom> Markslap: Min ul30vt har inget emot ubuntu :P iofs kör jag bara på nvidia-kortet
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Det är det som är problemet
<Markslap> Min försöker byta under boot
<Markslap> Av någon anledning
<phnom> Mjo, är tvungen att ha sata mode i compatability för att den ska stänga av intelkortet så det inte bråkar... vilket ger en rätt seg boot
<larsemil> bios settings?
<Markslap> Jag testade det
<Markslap> Gick inte bra ändå
<Markslap> Ska la försöka när ajg kommer till Sverige igen
<Markslap> Och jag kan göra back up och sådär
<phnom> Mm, med win så får den mycket bättre batteritid också
<Markslap> Mhm
<Markslap> Fick man med recovery DVD's?
<phnom> Ja, det tror jag
<Markslap> hmm
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Tänkte om det var som med Sony VAIO att man ska bränna ut själv.
<Markslap> Lite svårt på dessa dock.
<phnom> Jo, om man inte råkar ha en extern brännare liggandes
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Jag har bara läsare.
<Richiie> lite OT, ska bli intressant o se vad ubuntu 11.04 har att erbjuda
<Richiie> hört rykten om att de ska komma med gnome 3 men vet inget till 100 =/
<larsemil> Richiie: ne. det ska komma med unity
<Richiie> larsemil: usch Unity är inget o hänga i granen vad jag förstått de som.. :/
<larsemil> Richiie: varför inte? jag älskar det
<Richiie> larsemil: kör du unity nu eller? =) någon Beta version (alpha) eller liknande?
<phnom> Jag är lite nyfiken på det som ska ersätta X
<larsemil> Richiie: nej men jag har provat det, och konceptet som sådant älskade jag även om det var buggit. men vem som helst kan ju prova det.
<larsemil> phnom: vad var det det hette?
<phnom> larsemil: Kommer inte ihåg riktigt, var det inte landscape eller nåt sånt?
<phnom> Wayland?
<larsemil> wayland var det ja
<larsemil> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/building.html
 * derfian tror inte på wayland.
 * derfian tycker om att kunna tunnla X över SSH.
<kodein> mjo, ibland är tunnelseende bra
<larsemil> derfian: gör det det ofta? jag gör det aldrig någonsin.
<tomu> ls
<kodein> . ..
<larsemil> dwarfp0rn/
<tomu> ls -1 dwarfp0rn/ | wc -l
<larsemil> stack overflow
<vs-hs> overflow stack
<ePax> Huston we got a problem :D
<ePax> Har ubuntu 10.10 och vbox 3.2.12 och får inte nätverket i vboxen att fungera. Varken NAT eller Bridged. Har även bytt kernel från pae till generic x_86-64 och installerat om vboxen samt installerat om vboxdrivisar. Och jag e med i gruppen vbox. Nn som vet vad det kan vara ?
<amelia> ePax: är alla kernelmoduler laddade?
<amelia> ePax: den säger inget om att den inte lyckats ladda någon modul när du startar vbox?
<ePax> japp
<amelia> jag brukar ha problem med att vboxnet inte är laddad nämligen och får göra det manuellt.
<ePax> Det här är enda felmeddelandet jag får. Både i dmesg och syslog kernel: [ 5816.639165] warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<ePax> Ska testa det.
<amelia> ePax: kolla med lsmod | grep vbox
<ePax> neh... den modulen heter nåt annat i nya vbox
<amelia> aha
<ePax> vboxnetadp              6454  0
<ePax> vboxnetflt             15216  1
<ePax> vboxdrv               189783  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt
<amelia> ser ju ut som det borde funka så långt då..
<ePax> Det är det som är problemet... det gör inte det... :D
<amelia> :P
<ePax> Iofs jag kopierade bara suse från windows till ubuntu men det borde inte vara nåt problem :S
<ePax> Den var färdiginstallerad... ska prova med en ny installation
<ePax> bingo :D
<ePax> amelia, Den verkar fungera nu när jag har kör en ny installation :D så kopiera inga guest os från win till lin... om du nu använder ms
<amelia> ePax: hehe
<amelia> ePax: gött att det funkar aif
<amelia> iaf*
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> verkligen... fungerade tom för att installera suse om inte jag fick vbox att funka... det värsta var att det inte visade några fel :S
<Dago> Någon som vet om man kan använda Ubuntu för att formatera en hårddisk in en Philips DVD?
<SpiXx_W> Dago ryck disken :S? och kör in den i din dator?
<Dago> det är inte NTFS eller FAT32
<Dago> det är ngt "eget" philips format
<SpiXx_W> Tror inte du kan "boota" från diskar utan vissa problem, samt att jag gissar att ubuntu nog inte stöder att bootas från en DVD?
<SpiXx_W> Well ska du tömma den?
<Dago> funderra på om dte är UNIX kanske
<SpiXx_W> va heter formatet?
<Dago> ingen vet
<Dago> :-(
<SpiXx_W> va heter dvdn?
<Dago> Philips är hemliga
<Dago> dvdr3330h
<Dago> har en fungerande hårddisk i min andra DVD
<Dago> stoppar jag in den i min WinXP så säger den not initialized i disk management
<SpiXx_W> well
<Dago> rädd att jag sabbar den med om jag väljer att initiera den
<SpiXx_W> well ja den kommer vilja formatera
<Dago> min tanke var att jag kanske skulle komm aåt denfungerande HDD vis Ubuntu om det nu är ntt UNIX format det handlar om
<virtuald> klart man kan boota från dvd…
<virtuald> om firmware stöder det
<virtuald> (bios)
<Dago> ok
<virtuald> vad fan menar du med att du har en hårddisk i din dvd?
<virtuald> stryk kraftuttryckcet
<Dago> kan spela in program direkt till hårddisken
<virtuald> kopiera?
<Dago> nix
<Dago> on the fly
<virtuald> dd?
<Dago> trycker rec så hamnar direktsändningen på HD
<virtuald> jaha… du menar en sån dvd-spelare
<Dago> :-)
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Ärligt talat........hur vet man vad man kan få ut av en enhet INNAN man installerar ett Linux-OS på den?
<Umeaboy> Om inte en Live-skiva finns alltså.
<Umeaboy> Typ flaggor.
<Umeaboy> Om någon förstår.
<Umeaboy> En del saker ska man inte kunna göra en del saker med, men ändå så fixar folk det utan att förändra hårvaran i sig.
<cHarNe2> någon som har koll på webdav?, jag vill bara att användare som har ett konto ska kunna se se/läsa filer
<ePax> suse e upphetsande
<ePax> haha :D
<antii> nee ePax
<ePax> joooo :D
<ePax> antii, fick äntligen frozen yogurt förra veckan :D
<ePax> nu e jag cool som dig :D
<antii> Haha!
<antii> Legend+
<antii> ?
<ePax> japp
<ePax> :D
<ePax> sluta mobba min Legend... coolaste mobilen på markanden
<ePax> har tappat den 3-4 ggr på asfalten och den funkar prima... :) bara lite skrapad här och där
<Markslap> Har du fått 2.2 ännu?
<Philip5> någon här som kör nvidias drivisar och maverick som skulle kunna starta nvidia-settings och kolla vilken version av nv-control version den visar?
<Philip5> och som inte använder drivisarna i min ppa... :)
<ePax> Markslap, japp... förra veckan
<Philip5> ePax: nästan synd att de inte utrustade legend med hårdvara som i desire för den är ju klart snygg med sitt chassi
<Markslap> ePax: :o
<ePax> Philip5, mmm... men den duger... asså visst e den lite segare än desire men det knappt så att man märker det... kanske lite..
<Markslap> Sega domv ar egentligen.
<antii> ePax: Roota o överklocka, i would!
<Markslap> ePax: Den känna faktiskt inte segare än en Desire.
<ePax> Kollade på Desire HD igår... asså... de där är ingen telefon utan "PAD" :D
<Markslap> För den har mindre skärm och lägre upplösning.
<Markslap> Så det känns som att det blir samma prestanda.
<ePax> Nu med 2.2 är den supernabb
<antii> Markslap: den har ju en snabbare processor än hero och bättre ram..
<antii> mer ram, bättre grafikkrets
<antii> Legend är snabb. :)
<Markslap> Legend?
<Markslap> Men HTC var lagomt sega med 2.2 till Legend.
<Markslap> Tyckte dom var sega till min Desire.
<Markslap> Jag fick det i augusti.
<kodein> var får man tag på en nexus s egentligen?
<Markslap> http://intlo.com/en/shop-nexus-s
<Markslap> Där typ
<kodein> hurra, tak tak
<Markslap> np
<Markslap> :)
<antii> Markslap: kan väl köpa via google.com ?
<antii> :P
<Markslap> Jag har inte en aning
<Markslap> Såg den länken förut bara
<antii> 5126:-
<antii> inkl tull
<antii> rätt ok
<antii> som min nexus one
<kodein> man skulle önskat sig ett dragspelstangentbord bara
<maxjezy> någon som vet vad google's laptop/netbook heter?
<kodein> cr48?
<ePax> Meh... väntar hellre med en HTC en med en SE
<ePax> Dom fick nyligen 2.1 tror jag
<Markslap> SE?
<kodein> sonny eriksson
<Markslap> Jaha
<kodein> eller second edition?
<Markslap> än med en
<maxjezy> kodein, ja :)
<maxjezy> vad kostar den?
<kodein> den säljs väl inte än. bara för testprogrammet de kör, vad det verkar
<ePax> Sony Eriksson menade jag
<vs-hs> huehe
<vs-hs> vågar inte uppdatera min legend förrens jag kommer hem
<vs-hs> MÅSTE ha musik påvägen hem
<vs-hs> annars avlider jag
<ePax> (;
<ePax> Det lär ta en timme innan den är uppdaterad :D
<vs-hs> Spotify lär ha stöd för 2.2 gissar jag
<ePax> lite mindre kanske
<vs-hs> Hoppas jag
<vs-hs> ePax: Ja :(
<ePax> har inte spotify men det har det säkert
<vs-hs> hehu
<vs-hs> borde
<vs-hs> annars är det ju epic fail
<vs-hs> såg att de precis fick officiellt stöd för desire hd och z
<vs-hs> och de är ju 2.2 (?)
<vs-hs> juste, desire också
<ePax> japp
<vs-hs> fan jag är för trött
<ePax> Frozen Yogurt all the way
<ePax> (;.... jag ska nog ta en powernapp nu :S
<vs-hs> din jävel
<vs-hs> folk skulle nog bli ledsna om jag gjorde det :P
<ePax> kör du buss eller
<ePax> :(
<ePax> (;
<ePax> sväng höger i en vänster kurva för att se lite mer av naturen :P
<ePax> skojar :D
<vs-hs> ePax: haha
<vs-hs> ePax: Tror inte kunden vill betala för mina konsulttimmar om jag sover på dem
<vs-hs> :)
<ePax> meh... jobba hemifrån :D då vet dom inte om du sover :D
<vs-hs> hehe
<vs-hs> :D
<gusnan> har ubuntu nåt som debians popcon, så man kan se hur många som har installerat ett paket?
<Calyp> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/12/fbi-accused-of-planting-backdoor-in-openbsd-ipsec-stack.ars
<johanbr> gusnan, http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<gusnan> johanbr, ah! Tackar!
<Philip5> johanbr: har du önskats välkommen idag nått då?
<johanbr> nej, tror inte det :)
<Philip5> mä! vilken dålig stil
<johanbr> jo, det kan man tycka!
<larsemil> hej hej
<R2D21> typ
<dinasty> för er som svarade på det där med hdd:N tidigare idag så kan jag meddela att datorn var igång när han tappade den i golvet ;)
<dinasty> låter inte superfräscht från den disken vill jag lova
<Calyp> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/nobuyguide
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Umeaboy> Är det någon här som använder en Android-mobil?
<Umeaboy> Skulle vilja att Ni testar en sak.
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle vilja att någon testade att registrera ett konto på http://andappstore.com & logga in med det lösenordet som skickas.
<Umeaboy> Jag får felmeddelande att det inte går att logga in för att lösenordet inte stämmer, men det gör det.
<Umeaboy> Har skickat efter ett nytt & samma svar där.
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥gon erfar samma?
<Philip5> någon som kör nvidias drivisar i maverick och inte med min ppa som skulle kunna kolla i nvidia-settings vad den visar för nv-control version?
<EAG> jag har inte kvar nvidia-settings... udda
<Philip5> har du tagit bort det?
<EAG> nä
<EAG> jävligt mysko
<Philip5> dra in det då
<Philip5> nvidia-settings är ett eget paket
<EAG> nv-control version: 1.24
<EAG> nvidia driver version: 260.19.06
<jolaren> tänkte ge bort min ion asrock 300 med br läsare till föräldrarna till julen, det enda jag kan tänka mig att de har nytta av i en htpc är någon enkel dvdrippning som den som finns i mythtv
<jolaren> men bortsett från det så är xbmc bättre, finns det likvärdigt till xbmc?
<Philip5> EAG: ok. för jag uppdaterade nvidia-settings och nvidias drivisar så nu är den 1.25 och 260.19.29
<Philip5> var lite osäker på om det var 1.25 tidigare också men det var den visst inte
<Philip5> ska var stöd för inställningar för 3dvision om man har det med sitt grafikkort
<Philip5> möjligt något mer
<EAG> ok
<EAG> appråpå det borde jag försöka få igång vdpau på min laptop.... det "ska" funka om man ska tro wikipedia
<kodein> den där sidan där vem som helst kan skriva vad som helst?
<EAG> mm
<cahoot> precis som irc
<kodein> nä
<kodein> här kan folk inte skriva vad som helst
<larsemil> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=184
<larsemil> kodein: ne. då får man skäll
<cahoot> fast inte innan man skrivit
<Norrland_jr> wtf, glassbilen nu?
<Barre> larsemil: ajm her nao
<maxjezy> hur stänger man av kernel uppdateringar?
<maxjezy> och hur tar man bort senaste kerneln?
<maxjezy> jag vill använda .22 istället för .23 som standard
<Philip5> ändra i grub att .22 ska boota som standard
<Philip5> eller fixa till det du behöver i .23
<Barre> maxjezy: annars så kan du köra "hold" på ett paket med dpkg så att den inte uppdateras
<Barre> echo <paketnamn> hold | dkpg --set-selection
<Barre> echo <paketnamn> hold | dkpg --set-selections   (glömde s i slutet :))
<maxjezy> Philip5, tänkte, fixar jag det jag behöver så måste ja fixa det nästa gång en ny kernel kommer
<Barre> echo "<paketnamn> hold" | dkpg --set-selections   (kan kandke behöva "" också)
<Philip5> maxjezy: eller så fixar du till det du gör så att det händer automagiskt för varje kerneluppdatering
<vs-hs> win42
<vs-hs> ffs
<Markslap> vs-hs: Noob
<vs-hs> Markslap: :(
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Du har fortfarande inte bytt nick.
<andol> Förslag på trevlig UPnP-musik-server?
<Markslap> Jag har svårt att se kopplingen mellan UPnP och musikserver.
<Barre> andol: mediatomb (kanske itne är trevlig, men den fungerade för mig och mina behov)
<andol> Markslap: UPnP/DLNA
<Markslap> Okej
<andol> Barre: Tja, prövar den.
<barzam> andol: ushare
<andol> barzam: Ok, lägger den på listan också, tackar
<barzam> jag har provat de flesta och tycker ushare är absolut enklast, inget webinterface och sånt
<whooby> Hejsan! jag har en ubuntu-desktop som k'o'r som server jag anv'a'nder auto login .. jag vill fa igang vnc utan att att beh'o'va s'a'tta in l'o'senord o'r keyring srry f'o'r keyboard layout
<Philip5> maxjezy: en 3d animering i din smak? :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6w0r-ScEG4
<K350> tips på web load checker - textbaserad?
<whooby> :(
<maxjezy> Philip5, naaaaw
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du sett Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole
<maxjezy> shiiet, galet snygg film
<Philip5> inte än
<maxjezy> alltså vilken snygg film
<Philip5> skulle man kunna tro var gjord i blender eller?!!? ;P
<maxjezy> njae
<maxjezy> man tror det är verkligt
<Philip5> va!?!? är det något fel på blender??
<maxjezy> nej nej
<maxjezy> men det är renderat i en stjärna som exploderar
<maxjezy> kraften från stjärnan vettu
<maxjezy> får lejonkungen att framstå som streck-gubbe-animation
<maxjezy> nej, men ja rekommenderar den
<maxjezy> bra film också
<Philip5> maxjezy: då vet du vart ribban ligger på animeringar vi vill se från dig
<maxjezy> Philip5, det hade varit nice att få vara med en vecka under arbetet
<maxjezy> som praktikant
<Philip5> jo kanske det men det är nog rätt rutinmässigt och inte så magiskt som man kan önska
<maxjezy> nej men, att få se hur animatörerna jobbar lite
<maxjezy> de hinner nog en del under en vecka
<maxjezy> tror det är ganska mycket rullande band schema
<maxjezy> animation under vapenhot
<sybariten> halloj...  var skall man börja nysta efter fel när man får såna här apt-errors:  W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz   ?
<EAG> nån som vet om telia gillar att plåga sina kunder?
<sybariten> detta är när jag kör sudo apt-get update, vilket jag misstänker "alltid" ska funka
<EAG> snart slår jag sönder "min" tg787
<EAG> vad ska man göra åt skräpet? det går ju inte att göra ändringar i den
<Norrland_jr> EAG: kollat under configure uppe till höger?
<EAG> Norrland_jr: problemet är ju att det man ställer in inte funkar
<Norrland_jr> EAG: provat i nån annan webbläsare?
<EAG> har inte med det att göra...
<Norrland_jr> okej
<EAG> det är skräp
<EAG> ändringarna görs ju synligti gränssnittet men vägrar funka
<EAG> sen varför allt ska ta en minut att göra är ju också en intressant fråga
<sybariten> Vad innebär det att paket installeras "without verification" ?
<Philip5> sybariten: antagligen att den inte har någon känd nyckel att verifiera dess signatur med
<maxjezy> vet man inte vad det innebär ska man heller inte installera det.
<maxjezy> might just be malware
<Philip5> om man t ex lagt till en ppa utan att lägga till dess nyckel så blir det nog så
<ePax> Hmmz... tänkte koppla in 2 trådlösa routrar en ska vara router och den andra access point... undrar om man kan ändra antenner på dom så att dom kan skicka / ta emot singaler på lite längre avstånd än det som dom klarar av default.
<ePax> Eller skaffa nån booster
<Philip5> skaffa en större antenn eller riktad antenn
<Philip5> annars booster
<Philip5> ePax: om du ska ha flera trådlösa så där så kanske du ska titta närmare på wds som teknik
<Philip5> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_Distribution_System
<sybariten> i mitt fall hade det nog nåt att göra med att supporttiden gått ut....
<ePax> Philip5, Det är bara så som jag sa. 2 routrar en ska vara access point och en router.
<Philip5> oki
<ePax> Philip5, Det gör ju en del om man riktar befintliga entenner mot varandra... iofs det har jag inte provat än... Men logiskt tänkt så borde det kanske funka bara så där det inte är för långt emellan.
<ePax> Men man kan köpa större antenner och byta ut befintliga?
<Philip5> beror helt på avstånd och hur de står plus vad som finns mellan
<Philip5> kan köpa antenner av olika slag på t ex kjell & com till överkomliga priser men det beror ju på behov
<ePax> oki
<EAG> filtrerar telia bort webtrafik till sina kunder?
<EAG> "vanliga hemkunder" alltså
<EAG> eller vad man ska kalla oss
<Norrland_jr> EAG: nått särskilt?
<EAG> vad som som helst
<EAG> till vilken port som helst
<EAG> det verkar vara omöjligt att ansluta till webservrar som man själv kör
<Norrland_jr> hm, de kanske blockerar port 25, samt portar för smb och liknande
<EAG> jo det är väl så gott som standard... men i övrigt liksom
<Norrland_jr> men annars ska de nog inte vara några begränsningar
<EAG> eller så är det väl nått i firmwaren på tg787:an
<EAG> *sucka*
<Norrland_jr> nått särskilt som inte fungerar?
<EAG> ja
<Norrland_jr> vaD?
<EAG> att ansluta till en webserver
<Norrland_jr> okej
<EAG> vilket gör mig trött...
<EAG> jag får väl sshtunnla
<Norrland_jr> de blockas nog av din router/gateway isf.
<Norrland_jr> så du får köra portforwarding
<EAG> det är inte så lätt tydligen
<EAG> jag vet hur man gör det och det fungerar för allt annat jag testar förutom just webservern
<Norrland_jr> ser du vilken användare du är inloggad som i webbgränssnittet?
<Norrland_jr> okej
<Norrland_jr> hm
<Norrland_jr> funkar ssh osv?
<EAG> ja..
<Norrland_jr> ok
<EAG> synd att jag har 6 månader kvar med det här skräpet
<Norrland_jr> det är ingen inställning lokalt på maskinen?
<EAG> nä
<Norrland_jr> om du kör iptables eller nått på http servern
<EAG> det är antingen tg787:an eller nått annat hos telia
<Umeaboy> EAG: Har du tillåtit servern i brandväggen då?
<Umeaboy> 127.0.0.0 eller 1 borde visa "It works!" om det fungerar.
<phox_> yo! Installerade idag senaste versionen av ubuntu, jämsides med windows 7. Fläktarna går nu konstant på full fart även fast processorn inte har så mkt att göra.. Programmet fancontrol funkar inte.
<phox_> brb reboot
<jolaren> tips på dvdrippare till xbmc? mythtv fungerar ju klockrent men burken ska användas hos mina föräldrar, och de tittar aldrig på tv.. de vill mest digitalisera sina dvds
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-16
<Philip5> har knappt kört xbmc så jag har ingen koll
<UkuleleSolen> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<Philip5> nope
<UkuleleSolen> anade det
<maxjezy> whazza?
<Philip5> maxjezy: gå och lägg dig!
<maxjezy> jag håller på med ett dept of field test ju
<maxjezy> börjar få lite snurr på det
<maxjezy> vänta så ska du få se
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, va gör du ?!
<maxjezy> tjena UkuleleSolen
<UkuleleSolen> Hallå där
<Philip5> maxjezy: hackar dig ;)
<maxjezy> misstänker det
<maxjezy> din ppa är malware
<Philip5> snor alla dina renderingar
<maxjezy> avinstallerar allt jag tagit av dig nu
<UkuleleSolen> Tur att jag aldrig kom så långt att jag aldrig installerade repot då
<maxjezy> ja, man kan verkligen inte lita på Philip5
<maxjezy> han kodar om för sin egen vinning
<Philip5> nä gud vet vad
<maxjezy> banken är tom 2 dagar efter install
<Philip5> yupp
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad tror du jag renderar ?
<Philip5> humans
<maxjezy> nej nej
<maxjezy> ganska simpla modeller
<UkuleleSolen> Tur att jag tuffar på med Windoze då jag gör musik :)
<Philip5> knark
<maxjezy> närmare rätt än fel iaf
<maxjezy> 80-90 tal
<maxjezy> renderar jag
<maxjezy> compositing på det vettu
<maxjezy> dept of field
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men nu är det bye bye
<Philip5> bye
<UkuleleSolen> Just ja, hur går det med filmen till min musik?
<maxjezy> jag har inte lyckats lösa en viktig faktor
<maxjezy> det med ljudkurvorna
<maxjezy> måste hitta någon professional ljudkurvegubbe
<maxjezy> misstänker jag
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, du letade efter nån analysator av något slag. Minns dock inte varför
<maxjezy> tanken är lite att musiken ska styra händelseförloppet på olika sätt
<UkuleleSolen> Ungefär som såna där plugins som finns till vissa musikspelare?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> fast, det ska inte bara vara effekter
<maxjezy> utan 3D också
<UkuleleSolen> Tyckte jag läste på idg.se för några halvår sedan om några som hade tagit den typen av plugins till en högre nivå
<maxjezy> ja, dom där plugin'sen är häftiga
<UkuleleSolen> hur det är är, är jag intresserad att att samarbeta med dig på nåt vis.
<maxjezy> jag brukar ha igång min playstation medsånt
<UkuleleSolen> Jag är rätt nära att investera i lite nya ljudföråd
<maxjezy> vad är det för ljudföråd?
<maxjezy> har du testat LMMS?
<UkuleleSolen> Det är en plugin som Steinberg i samarbete med yamaha nyss har släppt. HalionSonic heter den
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har aaaldrig blivit klok på det här med Linux och ljud.
<maxjezy> okey, LMMS är ganska nice
<maxjezy> finns roliga verktyg att leka med
<maxjezy> jag är sämst på att kompositera musik dock
<maxjezy> tjejen är nära att döda mig varje gång ja plinkar
<UkuleleSolen> Dels beror det på att jag pysslat med ljudprodiuktion i windowsmiljö så länge
<UkuleleSolen> sen... får jag helt enkelt inte det här med Jack och allt det att funka. Då har jag gett upp i stället
<maxjezy> är du duktig på engelska kan dem säkert hjälpa dig på #lmms
<maxjezy> om du nu någon gång skulle vilja go all way open source
<UkuleleSolen> Jag skulle inte vara främmande för att prova. Men då tror jag att jag behöver någon som visar mig, på plats liksom
<UkuleleSolen> Men det har jag tänkt på; är det inte många här inne som programerar och håller på?
<UkuleleSolen> jag skulle gärna vara med och bidra med musik till något spel eller nåt
<maxjezy> dagon_, ska nog börja med 2D spel
<maxjezy> jag håller på lite då å då med spel också
<maxjezy> ljudeffekter är nog något jag skulle behöva mer
<UkuleleSolen> Ljudeffekter som i... filmljud, explosioner och sånt?
<maxjezy> vapen
<maxjezy> dörrar
<maxjezy> hoppa
<maxjezy> laser
<maxjezy> ja, såna saker
<maxjezy> till spel
<UkuleleSolen> Det är inget jag har så stor erfarenhet av. Men man lär sig ju massor av att prova sig fram
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> laserljud kan jag göra med LMMS iaf
<UkuleleSolen> :D
<UkuleleSolen> Ni är ett par stycken som har kontakt när det gäller programerande och sånt, eller fattade jag helt fel?
<maxjezy> programmering är inget ja sysslar med
<maxjezy> jag håller på att läsa lite nu om det men
<UkuleleSolen> Programmering kan vara mycket
<UkuleleSolen> menade mer, om ni faktiskt var några stycken som hade mer kontakt kring detta, mer än att ni bara hänger här
<maxjezy> jag hänger i #filmsbykris
<maxjezy> engelska där dock
<maxjezy> dom håller på mycket med programmering/3d
<maxjezy> opensource rakt av där
<UkuleleSolen> Då kanske de blir kinkiga på mig om jag säger att jag kör Cubase.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kan ju höra mig för här, då det är lite mer folk
<UkuleleSolen> online
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> vi är ett gäng på 10 pers i den kanalen
<maxjezy> som blir jättesura om man nämner cubase
<maxjezy> men här är det lugnt
<UkuleleSolen> du menar att ni är 10 per i film-kanalen?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> väldigt blandat folk
<maxjezy> det alla har gemensamt är att vi följer Kris (snubben som heter så) hans tutorials på youtube
<maxjezy> en hejjare på opensource programvara
<UkuleleSolen> tufft.
<UkuleleSolen> Men oavsett, du får gärna nämna att jag finns och att jag gärna hjälper till om jag kan.
<UkuleleSolen> Du kanske inte behöver ta upp det i den kanalen. I största allmänhet menar jag
<UkuleleSolen> vet du något program som kan spela in video och ljud från webkameran?
<UkuleleSolen> Trodde det skulle krylla av program som gjorde sånt
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> ljud, vet ja inte säkert
<maxjezy> men ljudet kan du alltid spela in separat
<maxjezy> och sammanfoga dem
<UkuleleSolen> Har hört att det ska gå med VLC, men det finns 1000 inställningar där och jag har aldrig träffat rätt
<maxjezy> mencoder
<maxjezy> för bild
<UkuleleSolen> Chease hade varit bra om det inte vore för att det tokhänger sig varje gång jag provar att spela in rörlig bild
<UkuleleSolen> men är det inte underligt att det inte är enklare?
<UkuleleSolen> BÃ¥de min telefon och min kamera kan spela in bild och ljud
<maxjezy> godmorgon allesammans!
<maxjezy> något som stör mig med blogger är att när jag laddar upp en bild ibland
<maxjezy> så förminskar blogger den
<maxjezy> utan att jag har såna inställningar
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQmyRhg4JxI/AAAAAAAAA1c/apDC_KXq95Y/s1600/gamesinfocus2.png
<Philip5> är det du som leker?
<maxjezy> jag har hållt på hela natten och pillat
<Philip5> är det du? skojade bara
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> det är jag som pillat ihop
<maxjezy> i plender 2.49 :)
<Philip5> den skulle nog vinna på om du ökade på ljuskällan framifrån så den blev starkare vilket skulle göra bilden klarare
<maxjezy> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQmVkcGU__I/AAAAAAAAA04/uB4-LemgvLc/s1600/nwnintendozpp2222er.png
<maxjezy> en annan
<maxjezy> där ser man hur soppig modellering det är på dosorna
<maxjezy> så ja flyttade bak dem :)
<maxjezy> zapp-pistolen däremot är helt okej modellerad
<maxjezy> jag är nog ganska trött på den där scenen nu iaf
<maxjezy> projektet gick ut på att pilla lite med dept of field
<Philip5> man kan komma långt med bra texturer :)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> och beizer-curves
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> man ska vara glad över internet också
<maxjezy> tänk vad gratis texturer man får :)
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> har du lekt något med hdri än då?
<maxjezy> houdini?
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> nej inte lekt med sånt ännu
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> hdr bilder
<Philip5> vet inte hur utbyggt stöd blenders renderare har för sånt
<maxjezy> googlade det :)
<Philip5> med hdr så kan du använda ljuskällor i en bild som ljus
<Philip5> foto på en lampa som lyser blir ljuset i renderingen
<Philip5> kräver dock att bilden har ett hdr format
<Philip5> finns ju en del sådana gratistexturer också
<Philip5> inte sällan så har man dem som bakgrunds eller environmentbild för att ge ett mer realistikt ljus
<maxjezy> så, tex mappa en LED tv med sån
<maxjezy> så avger den ljus i scenen
<Philip5> om man vill
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> precis det jag letat efter
<Philip5> fast det är nog lite litet och kan lösas smidigare på annat sätt
<maxjezy> något jag måste träna mer på är nodes iaf
<maxjezy> sjukt mycket man kan göra med dem
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> ett tänk att lära sig också
<Philip5> houdini bygger ju nästan helt på nodes
<maxjezy> den där houdini apprentice hade bara stöd för ganska låg upplösning i rendering väl?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> det är ju en studentversion
<Philip5> därför begränsningen
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> endå nice
<Philip5> den får väl ett vattenmärke?
<Philip5> också
<maxjezy> men jag tror inte ja kommer köpa det någonsin iaf
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nä
<maxjezy> såg lite tutorials om det
<Philip5> av någon anledning så har jag full värstingversion ;)
<maxjezy> verkar kraftfullt verktyg iaf
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> snabb renderpreview
<maxjezy> saknar det i blender
<Philip5> tror dess styrka är att importera saker till det och sedan sätta upp grejer för att skapa dynamik i scnene
<Philip5> måste strax iväg och göra dagen. sovit hela 4 tim så man är ju utvilad :)
<maxjezy> jag ska nog sova strax jag med
<maxjezy> ville göra klart den här renderingen idag och ja lyckades iaf
<maxjezy> klassar det som klart fastän jag hade velat få din consollen med
<maxjezy> och finlirat lite ljuset
<Philip5> sova när andra vaknar ;)
<maxjezy> ja, jag är ledig så :)
<maxjezy> ska iväg till studion installera lite program på datorerna där sen
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> efter jul kommer kameran dit
<maxjezy> då är det bara börja testa
<maxjezy> endel ljus kommer också
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> hej på er
<maxjezy> måste fixa såndär chromakey program bara
<maxjezy> hej hej hej!
<Philip5> kan du ju göra i houdini och blender också tror jag
<Philip5> till och med kdenlive kan väl det till en del
<maxjezy> jo, blender vet jag iaf att de går
<maxjezy> kdenlive funkar i windows med?
<maxjezy> jaja, där försvann
<maxjezy> och mina ögon registreade inte det
<maxjezy> jaja, sussa sött nu!
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Vad heter det där programmet som man testar systemet med i Ubuntu 10.10?
<Umeaboy> Det heter Systemtest, men det kan ju inte heta samma på Engelska.
<Umeaboy> Eller?
<Umeaboy> Jag ska kolla på packages.ubuntu.com
<Umeaboy> Ingen träff
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥gon som kan?
<amelia> *gäääsp*
<amelia> godmorgon pojkar och flickor!
<Barre> morrn morrn... nu skall jag ut och åka bil i snöstormen... :/
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> jag är redan på jobbet..
<amelia> hur man ska ta sig hem sen ikväll återstår väl att se.
<Umeaboy> amelia: Vet du vad DET heter?
<Umeaboy> Hittar inget när jag söker på paket.
<Umeaboy> Systemtest
<HakanS> amelia: Snöar det mycket där i öster?
<coobra> o_O
<Nafallo> !info checkbox
<ubot2> Nafallo: checkbox (source: checkbox): Checkbox System Testing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.3 (maverick), package size 1241 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<Nafallo> ^-- Umeaboy
<chees> vilken är den bästa web läsaren för ubuntu
<coobra> ff
<coobra> :F
<bittin> jag gillar Icecat
<bittin> vad borde man ha på en liten debianserver
<kodein> dns, dhcp, tftp och nfs
<bittin> nfs behöver jag inte kör sshfs
<bittin> och gillar lftp och vsftpd bättre än tftp
<bittin> dns och dhcp har jag :D
<bamsefar> tftp? :O
<kodein> sshfs är rätt kasst att kunna montera saker på vid boot, dock, och vanlig ftp klarar inte heller av den biten så bra
<kodein> vill man nätboota så funkar vanlig ftp och sshfs rätt dåligt.
<bittin> brukar inte nätboota :p
<kodein> men iofs, man vill ju kanske leka iscsi eller aoe också
<amelia> HakanS: som fan.
<amelia> Umeaboy: vilket det?
<amelia> Umeaboy: om du menar det det så tror jag faktiskt att clownen heter just det.
<kodein> bittin: ställ mindre generella frågor då om du ska bortse från förslag på serverapplikationer som folk ger dig
<bittin> är mer en hemmalek server som ska köra mpd, webserver och ircskal
<bittin> tänkte mer om det finns nån bra debian specifik paketuppdaterare osv
<bittin> typ som eix i gentoo mm
<kodein> ...
<Umeaboy> amelia: Om du hade läst en bit uppåt i kanalen så hade du sett VAD jag frågade efter.
<Umeaboy> <Umeaboy> Vad heter det där programmet som man testar systemet med i Ubuntu 10.10?
<amelia> Umeaboy: jag är på jobbet så jag har inte riktigt tid att sitta och leta.
<Umeaboy> <Umeaboy> Det heter Systemtest, men det kan ju inte heta samma på Engelska.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Nafallo visade mig nu iaf.
<Umeaboy> Tack så mycket.
<amelia> Umeaboy: jag känner iaf inte till programmet.
<amelia> *suck* vilken dag..
<Umeaboy> Det förinstalleras på alla nyare versioner av Ubuntu.
 * amelia utnämner härmed idag till Dagen för vaga felbeskrivningar
<kodein> "System Testing" står det i menyn på engleska
<amelia> har fått ett "det fungerar i outlook, men inte i webmailen. kan du laga scriptet på linuxburken" och ett ärende som endast innehåller ordet "Hej"
<cHarNe2> amelia: var jobbar du? :D
<amelia> cHarNe2: hemligt. :P
<amelia> cHarNe2: har du lagt upp ett sånt ärende idag eller? :P
<cHarNe2> amelia: jo det förstår jag, men vad för typ av jobb?
<kodein> amelia: äh, vadå. igår fick jag in ett ärende i stil med "tekniskt sett kolla om det är något fel på $MITT_SYSTEM"
<amelia> cHarNe2: jadu, bra fråga... jag mekkar linux typ.
<amelia> kodein: fortfarande bättre än "hej" :P
<kodein> amelia: ja, jag antar det. om inte kunden varit snäll nog att skicka in sådana ärenden för att jag ska få upp statistiken på målet att svara inom 2 arbetsdagar.
<amelia> kodein: lol
<amelia> kodein: svara inom två dagar?! vi ska vara klara inom två arbetsdagar..
<kodein> nu svarade jag med att säga "ser ut att fungera, vilken person är det som har problem?" och väntar på svar istället. jag gissar på att jag inte kommer få nåt svar eftersom just den kunden är råkass på det där med att svara.
<amelia> hehe. det är våra med.
<kodein> amelia: mjo, de flesta ärenden brukar jag kunna lösa inom en halvtimme i alla fall.
<amelia> så egentligen jobbar jag mest med att tjata på kunder att de ska svara hur de vill ha det.
<kodein> åas har vi landstinget som kund ibland också. kontakten där kan ta ett par månader på sig att svara ibland
<amelia> omg
<kodein> så då känner jag inte att jag behöver ha så bråttom åt det hållet heller. tänkte dock leverera åt det hållet idag, tänkte jag. har iaf bett DBA:n att fixa det sista...
<amelia> :)
<Norrland_jr> vafan, har de bytt utseende i gnome eller nått..
<larsemil> http://satwcomic.com/leaking
<ChrisHiss> Hej jag skulle behöva hjälp med att nergradera java från version 1.6.0_22 till version 1.6.0_7, är det någon som vet hur jag ska bära mig åt?
<chraist> ChrissHiss: är det inte bara att avinstallera i synaptic och sen välja en äldre version att installera?
<antii> apt-get remove purge paketnamn ?
<ChrisHiss> ja det kanske går, hur väljer jag en äldre version? jag är nybörjare :)
<ChrisHiss> måste jag avinstallera de befintliga java-paketen?
<ChrisHiss> jag har för mig att man ska kunna byta java-version med "update-alternatives --config java" eller liknande
<chraist> ChrisHiss: http://www.skorks.com/2009/07/downgrading-a-ubuntu-package/
<ChrisHiss> chraist: tack jag har redan läst den sidan men han förutsätter att jag redan har en äldre version installerad, vilket jag inte har.
<ChrisHiss> eller så har jag missuppfattat det :)
<chraist> ChrisHiss: Ah ok, men sista steget borde du kunna välja vilken version du ska installera. tex. "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk=6-13-1"
<ChrisHiss> jag testade och fick: Unable to find a version "6-13-1" for the package "sun-java6-jdk"
<kodein> när du avinstallerat borde det ju nästan funka att bara köra ner den äldre versionens .deb och installera med dpkg -i <fil>?
<ChrisHiss> kodein: frågan är bara var jag hittar den äldre versionens .deb-fil
<kodein> ja, det är ju en annan femma...
<ChrisHiss> hehe ja :) jag letar för fullt på sun's hemsida
<larsemil> oj oj vad snö!
<ChrisHiss> Tack för hjälpen, jag letar vidare! ha det så bra!
<antii> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/assange-slapps-mot-borgen-1.1228232 \o/
<virtuald> antii: hoppas han hackar av fotbojan :D
<virtuald> han ska ju va hacker
<antii> ja
<antii> skönt att han slapp överlämning :)
<antii> eller åka till sverige
<antii> vem vet om han får göra det i framtiden :P
<virtuald> 8]
<antii> Go Assange!
<virtuald> eller guantanamo
<virtuald> undrar om man hamnar på usas no fly list för att man ger pengar till wikileaks
<antii> hehe
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/teliasonera-gor-affarer-med-vitrysslands-diktator-1.1227998 o.O
<Umeaboy> Såg Ni att Michael Moore stödjer Wikileaks?
<Umeaboy> Ja, Regissören.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Markslap> Umeaboy: Gött.
<Markslap> SÃ¥ ska det la vara.
<antii> Hur bra som helst.
<antii> Wikileaks ftw.
<Markslap> Japp
<Umeaboy> Finns det något program för alla distros inom Linux som testar varje del av systemet & sammanställer det till antingen en rapportfil eller något annat?
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥ att man kan skicka det till utvecklare.
<antii> Finns ju o välja under installationen av debian vet jag
<antii> så ska ju finnas
<Umeaboy> antii: Kan du nämna något?
<antii> Vet ju inte vad det heter
<virtuald> umeaboy: ubuntu har apport, fedora har abrt tror jag det heter
<Umeaboy> virtuald: Jag pratar inte om buggrapporteringsprogram utan mer att man kan kolla om man har allt rätt inställt.
<Umeaboy> Rätt drivrutin & rätt inställning till den osv osv.
<kodein> kan man kanske få en enhörningsponny med det?
<Umeaboy> kodein: Du kan få TVÅ. ;)
<Umeaboy> Ska bara gå till Lekia.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<kodein> de skulle bara börja slåss med varandra
<Umeaboy> kodein: Inte mer än du och jag.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Kurdistan> oj det var som tusan. det var visst folk inne.
<Kurdistan> jag som nästintill enbart är inne på lubuntu kanalen :)
<Markslap> Kanske är för att det är ju lubuntu. :)
<Markslap> Och sen kan folk idla också. :)
<Markslap> Som jag gör vanligtvis.
<Kurdistan> markslap lubuntu är snälla dem är inte som linuxmint eller andra elaka distrar som direktlänkar till sin kanal
<Kurdistan> de har main sedan får man lägga till lillebror som är snabb och lätt :P
<Markslap> Nu hänger jag inte med.
<Kurdistan> :) ditt nick känner jag inte igen från forumet
<Markslap> Kanske är för att jag inte använder forum. :D
<Markslap> Jag är IRCare bara.
<Kurdistan> :) markslap, installerar du tex linuxmint på din burk och startar xchat så skickas du vidare till deras support kanal. :)
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> Jag kör Ubuntu Server.
<Markslap> Så GUI är inget jag behöver direkt. :)
<Kurdistan> ubuntu server, nice.
<Markslap> Yeees, indeed. :)
<Markslap> Kör det på en server i Tyskland, sen SSH till den.
<Markslap> Det är riktigt smutt.
<Kurdistan> finns det folk som besöker vår kanal för support? aldrig orkat bry mig om chatt-fliken förrän idag. lite :) underligt.
<Kurdistan> vad är skillnad mellan server versionen ifrån den vanliga?
<Markslap> Mer serverinriktat och är utan någon X-server som default.
<Markslap> Mig veterligen åtminstonde. :)
<Kurdistan> :) oj barzam inloggad.
<amelia> *gäsp* får man gå hem snart?
<Markslap> Japp
<kodein> ja, snart!
<Markslap> :)
<amelia> idag har halva kontoret fått sina ipads.. :P
<Markslap> :)
<Kurdistan> :) nu förstår jag varför supportdelen på forumet ibland är passivit. ni har säkert världskrig eller så ger ni underbar support här. :P
<kodein> den andra halvan väntar fortfarande?
<amelia> kodein: njä, bara de som ville betala som fått sina
<kodein> ah, de som vill ha gratis får vänta.
<amelia> kodein: vi andra hoppade över det där.
<amelia> hehe, blir nog inga gratis..
<Markslap> Ni normala dvs.
<Markslap> 3h to go
<amelia> Markslap: precis, ser inte varför man ska lägga flera tusen på en iPad, även om vi fick riktigt shysst rabatt
<kodein> fick peta på en androjdplatta lite idag
<Markslap> Okej :P
<amelia> men 172 iPads har de delat ut på kontoret idag.
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Stort kontor
<amelia> jo
<antii> amelia: haha
<antii> amelia: pratar fan med QB några gånger i veckan :D
<kodein> vår kära CIO använder visst sin som kalender
<antii> kodein: jaha...
<antii> kodein: billig lösning imo?
<amelia> antii: jaså?
<kodein> otymplig, skulle nog jag tycka
<antii> amelia: noc:en
<amelia> antii: ojdå
<amelia> antii: får du prata med dem? :P
<antii> ja? :P
<amelia> antii: trodde du fick prata med HelpDesk eller ServiceDesk
<antii> neee
<antii> =)
<amelia> aha, det var som fan.
<ePax> 0_o
<ePax> Meh va billigt... ZTE Blade för 1500
<antii> :P
<chees> köp en china lur för en 15 pix :P
<chees> med andorid 2,2,1
<chees> :P
<ePax> Har en Thaiwanesisk Lur som jag är nöjd med :D
<chees> ok
<ePax> Om den görs där :)
<chees> ska nog ha mig en htc
<ePax> -h
<chees> htc clone
<ePax> Vad är det? En kaka? :D
<chees> fundera dock ha en ipad med
<antii> Ipaad
<chees> ganska snygga 1 ghz ipad kineser kommer ut me
<chees> :)
<ePax> Meh... Sen när har kopior funkat bra
<ePax> Har ubuntu fått turbo eller... Den stänger av sig på 5 sec... wtf :D
<antii> shutdown -r now? :P
<antii> -h kanskle?
<antii> :P
<ePax> Både de och om man stänger av den med "klick klick" :D
<ePax> -h :P
<ePax> Annars kan man köra en grov avstängning.... init 0 :D haha
<antii> SSD?
<ePax> ehm nope...
<ePax> Ehm... Nu bytte jag kernel till generic x86_64 så hittar den bara 3.4 gb minne :S
<ePax> Ska nog byta till pae
<ePax> igen :S
<kodein> kör du fortfarande trettitvåbittar?
<ePax> kodein, mmmm.... vad heter 64 bit kernel?
<kodein> det enklaste är nog att ominstallera med 64-bitars installationsmedia
<ePax> meh orka... det är nog enklare och byta kernel
<ePax> och / att
<amelia> s/och/att/ ?
<amelia> :P
<ePax> Är inte kernel-pae  typ 64 bit eller?
<kodein> nä
<ePax> amelia, hahah :)
<ePax> Glömde jag skriva s eller :D
<amelia> ePax: meh, det är ju regexp för att ersätta och med att
<ePax> amelia, i know :D
<ePax> Men nu så ubuntuister... Vad heter 64 bits kernel? Annars får det bli pae för min del.
<Markslap> x86_64 vanligtvis
<ePax> mmm
<coobra> ingen som har en T43p ligandes :D
<antii> p ?
<antii> :o
<Kurdistan> :) om alla på chatten var inne på forumet skulle det vara mökke bra
<ePax> Vad finns det för kul där?
<ePax> :D
<coobra> antii:  högra upplösning :D
<EAG> hmm ska det inte gå att skapa en reverse tunnel och få porten på "serversidan" att binda sig till nått annat än localhost?
<antii> aha coobra
<andol> EAG: Jo
<EAG> andol: hur?
<andol> EAG: sshd_config, GatewayPorts
<EAG> ah
<EAG> hmm det stod det nått om nånstans ja
<EAG> aah tack andol
<Norrland_jr> uhm finns det ingen "lätt" mjukvara för att redigera bilder i linux? Pallar inte köra in Gimp bara för att klippa och klistra lite i en bild
<cahoot> imagemagick kan det mesta men är kanske lite knöligt att hantera
<johanbr> Norrland_jr, f-spot har lite enkel bildredigering
<johanbr> tror gthumb har det också
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Norrland_jr> johanbr: hittade nått Gnome Paint Drawing Editor i software center
<Norrland_jr> verkar vara en ripoff av mspaint. Men den får duga :)
<cahoot> mspaint är eg paintbrush (apropos ripoff)
<jabbadoo> Kurdistan: ostadig uppkoppling? :-P
<EAG> nån som testat en zte blade?
<Kurdistan> jabbadoo nej. varför?
<Kurdistan> jag har studentnät men den är helt okej. leker runt med compiz effekter. :P
<jolaren> Vi har en kurd i stan
<Kurdistan> jolaren lol
<amelia> *gäsp*
<jolaren> Var la det du menade ;)
<Kurdistan> jolaren fattar inte riktigt men jag har ju inte  läst jante-lagen
<jolaren> äh, går du på SU?
<Kurdistan> nja bmc
<amelia> bmc?
<Kurdistan> uppsala universitets :) största centra
<Kurdistan> :) för medicin, farmaceuter och kemister etc.
<amelia> aha
<amelia> Jag ska till uppsala för första gånger snart. I början på januari. :)
<barzam> Kurdistan: tjena :)
<Kurdistan> barzam tjena mannen.
<kodein> BMC är rätt stort, ja...
<kodein> jäkla avlång byggnad
<gorgo> :D
<Kurdistan> ja, det är som vistas i industrin
<Kurdistan> trots allt ett av europas allra största
<barzam> Kurdistan: jag tentade där en gång minns jag
<barzam> långt borta från allt :/
<kodein> nja, rätt nära pollaxet
<Kurdistan> gimogatan och deras sunkiga ställa tar död på en
<amelia> dumdidum
 * amelia har tråkigt
 * larsemil också. väntar på min sambo som aldrig kommer hem
<Kurdistan> din sambo är på semester i grekland eller italien. ta farväl. :P
<amelia> larsemil: inte min heller, han är på julbord idag.
<kodein> mmm, julbord
<larsemil> min har jobbat en 12timmarsdag så jag har tänt ljus och ska ge henne en välbehövlig massage är planen. om hon bara vore här.. :D
<gorgo> oweisfnwogvnwogiwnja
<larsemil> 14 timmar nu t.om...
<amelia> hehe, en massage vore ju gött..
<Kurdistan> oj, det är en riktig proletär. :)
 * amelia är iofs glad över sin saccosäck idag.
<amelia> har nog fått diskbråck. :(
<jolaren> Tips på gratis .mp3 sidor?
<jolaren> DÃ¥ menar jag utav slaget "Hi.mp3"
<jabbadoo> Kurdistan: nä, du bara hoppade ur och in hela tiden...så trodde att nätet ditt laggade...
<jabbadoo> Kurdistan: fattade jag fel eller pluggade du medicin på uu?
<Kurdistan> inte riktig men farmaci/apotekare
<EAG> det är en del uppsalafolk här inne
<Kurdistan> så jag lär ge dig medicin i framtiden eller va med utveckla dem åt din senilitet. :)
<EAG> oproportioneligt många
<jabbadoo> Kurdistan: coolt. personligen satsar jag på att inte bli senil... men det vore gött med läkemedel om man blev det.
<amelia> hehe, många studenter = mycket tid över till IRC :P
<amelia> Kurdistan: kan du inte fixa en mirakelkur mot diskbråck?
<EAG> vi är nog lika många som inte pluggar
<jabbadoo> jag funderade på datautbildningarna på uu - därför jag undrade
<EAG> jabbadoo: ångström/pollax är trevligt
<jabbadoo> amelia: har 4 arbeten tills imorn (gymnasienivå men ändå) så jag har inte alls tid egentligen
<EAG> plugga där!
<amelia> jabbadoo: inte jag heller. borde skriva klart min slutuppgift i en kurs, skulle varit inne igår... orkar inte riktigt ta det på allvar just nu.. :(
<jabbadoo> EAG: känns som om jag missat något... vad är ångström/pollax?
<Kurdistan> haha... amelia visst... då blir man rik...
<Kurdistan> jabbadoo nice
<amelia> Kurdistan: jag skulle behöva en nu iaf..
<EAG> http://www.polacksbacken.uu.se/
<haffe> 1 ångström är en tiondels nanometer.
<haffe> Fast jag antar att ni pratar om linuxdisten.
<EAG> http://www.angstrom.uu.se/
<Kurdistan> amelia, hoppas du inte vet vad placebo behandling är.
<Kurdistan> jag skickar dig några tabletter du kommer bli frisk på nolltid
<Kurdistan> :)
<jolaren> Buffalo Soldier
<amelia> Kurdistan: det vet jag och jag tror jag märker om de inte hjälper, det känns ju en liten anning om vi säger så.
<haffe> Vad är det jag missar?
<haffe> http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/catalog/products/60094897
<Kurdistan> :) fasiken vad chatten var aktiv.
<haffe> http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/catalog/products/90029221
<Kurdistan> många av de duktiga på forumet degar här ser jag. forumet behöver er. :P
<Kurdistan> ha det bra kära ubuntusar. ska ta göra annat. akta er för pigvinerna. :)
<jabbadoo> Kurdistan: :)
<jabbadoo> EAG: oki... låter coolt. Kan kolla mer på det när jag är klar med skoluppgifterna'
<EAG> jabbadoo: ska du plugga it så kan du kolla på http://www.it.uu.se/ också
<jabbadoo> checkar den också... kan man se föreläsningar online så man får liten titt på hur det är?
<EAG> ingen aning faktiskt, men om det finns så är det nog inom respektive kurs onlinematerial (om sådant finns)
<EAG> pingpong eller vad den plattformen kallades...
<EAG> det är iaf inte som  MIT
<EAG> ocw..
<amelia> alltså, vad fan har posten för SLA eller?! paketsöket har ju varit nere jättelänge.
<haffe> 'Get there when it gets there'.
<barzam> så vad tror ni om PontusOhmans ide om grupptalan mos ms?
<amelia> jag tror inte på sånt. ingen har lyckats genom att klaga på andra eller spela någon offerroll på något sätt.
<ePax> 0_o
 * ePax vill ha en snowboard 
<antii> :)
<barzam> amelia: håller med
<amelia> power to the barzam
<jolaren> Jag såg skumma bilder på tradera
<jolaren> och nu är tradera nere
<jolaren> någon som vet något?
<kodein> du tror att det har ett samband?
<jolaren> nvm
<goopen> tradera är uppe?
<kodein> själv undrar jag varför man inte kan söka sina paket på posten idag
<jolaren> bara http://tradera.se/.com som inte går att besöka
<goopen> fungerar för mig
<kodein> de borde laga sitt dns-spektakel.
<goopen> posten..... Programfel: Tekniskt fel, försök igen senare.
<jolaren> goopen: Kommer du in på http://tradera.se ?
<jolaren> Det var en massa konstiga bilder kodein sen försvann uppkopplingen och alla tågannonser
<jolaren> Därför trodde jag något var lurt
<maxjezy> tradera fungerar fint här
<goopen> jolaren: man in the middle som byter ut dina jpgs ;)
<goopen> attackerar dig
<kodein> det är så vackert att arp-förgifta och byta ut bilder för folk :)
<goopen> kodein: visst ärre
<Barre> *gäsp*
<Nafallo> hmm
<maxjezy> herregud vilket nätspliff!
<Barre> hicka på nätet...
<maxjezy> tjena Lena Philip5
<antii> m_o
<antii> sova va maxjezy eller va säger du
<maxjezy> antii, ja, det låter inte helt fel
<maxjezy> fredagsmys imorgon
<antii> nn
<Umeaboy> Jag lyckades roota min Kendo!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
<maxjezy> nihty nihty!
<Philip5> yo
<Guest97558> Har lite problem, naan som kan hjaelpa?
<Umeaboy> Who doesn't?
<maxjezy> Guest97558, visst
<maxjezy> berätta vad ditt problem är
<Guest97558> Ska uppdatera till 10.10 men maaste aendra till Prompt=Normal. Sudo upptraeder vaeldigt konstigt.
<Guest97558> har foer mig att det fanns ett alternativ till sudo
<Guest97558> minns dock inte vad man skulle skriva
<Umeaboy> su ?
<Guest97558> tror det loeste sig nu :)
<saba_> Guest97558: tips är att inte uppgradera utan installera om
<saba_> Mina erfarenheter av uppgradering är iaf smått besvärande eller förjävliga
<x_link> När jag väl uppgraderar så brukar jag alltid installera om helt istället.
<x_link> God natt =)
<saba_> Kanske han kommer tillbaka imorgon ;-)
<ePax> Finns det nåt tråkigare än att kompilera :S kankse kolla på  nån reklam mitt i filmen :D
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-17
<maxjezy> ePax, jag vet en tråkig grej
<maxjezy> ladda hem en 9 gb torrent
<maxjezy> i 6-10 kb/s
<ePax> haha
<ePax> du sitter väl inte å tittar på de då den laddas :P
<maxjezy> speciellt när man har 100Mbit
<maxjezy> ePax, nej, men lite ledsamt när man önskar att den är klar
<maxjezy> så har den knappt rört sig framåt
<ePax> mmm
<maxjezy> jag hittar inte i gconf-editor
<maxjezy> ikonerna på skrivbordet
<maxjezy> att den ska visa dem/ta bort
<maxjezy> vet någon vart den funktionen tagit vägen?
<maxjezy> de va bättre förr
<CasperNilsson> hjälp?
<Nafallo> !ask | CasperNilsson
<ubot2> CasperNilsson: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<CasperNilsson> hur kan jag rotera min skärm i ubuntu?
<CasperNilsson> nvida grafikkort
<CasperNilsson> har 2 skärmar och vill få den ena att rotera 90grader
<CasperNilsson> allt borde funka men jag får bara upp en x screen 0 i nvidia settings, om jag inte mins fel så borde det även finnas en meny för min andra skärm...
<maxjezy> CasperNilsson, i skärminställningar finns det en "rotation"
<maxjezy> eller bara vänd på skärmen manuellt
<virtuald>  :)
<CasperNilsson> funkar inte riktigt så enkelt
<CasperNilsson> jag la till någon rad i xorg för att få en rotation setting funktion
<CasperNilsson> men den funkar inte
<CasperNilsson> och det syns bara en skärm i listan
<CasperNilsson> man båda skärmarna funkar med twinmode
<CasperNilsson> twinview*
<maxjezy> du får nog vända på skärmen manuellt då
<CasperNilsson> how?
<maxjezy> lyft, snurra
<CasperNilsson> jo det är ju det jag gjort
<CasperNilsson> och nu vill jag få musen att funka
<maxjezy> jaha
<CasperNilsson> den kommer ju inte in från rätt håll
<maxjezy> CasperNilsson, är det bara musen?
<CasperNilsson> nej
<CasperNilsson> bilden och alla program också såklart
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> vilken version av ubuntu?
<CasperNilsson> senaste
<CasperNilsson> installerade det ikväll
<CasperNilsson> så min ubuntuskills är ca 3 år gammla, har mycket att ta igen nu
<CasperNilsson> iaf, första sak att lösa borde vara att få både x screen 0 och x screen 1 att synas i listan
<CasperNilsson> någon som vet hur man bär sig åt för det?
<maxjezy> är det den här raden du la till i xorg? Option "RandRRotation" "On"
<maxjezy> Option "Rotate" "CW"
<CasperNilsson> tror det var det
<CasperNilsson> och då poppade en ny funktion upp
<CasperNilsson> men nu funkar det inte
<maxjezy> om jag inte missminner mig så mins jag nog rätt i att minnas att nyaste ubuntu inte använder xorg
<maxjezy> vet inte om jag missminner mig
<CasperNilsson> jag kör med nvidas drivrutiner istället för standardgrejen
<CasperNilsson> kanske fel?
<maxjezy> hm..
<maxjezy> nvidias är väl bättre antar jag
<CasperNilsson> vad jag antog efter gamla erfarenheter
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> verkar inte vara möjligt med twinview
<CasperNilsson> iaf, nu vill såklart inte standardgrejen för bildskärmar funka, så det är väl bara att lösa det
<CasperNilsson> jodå, klart det ska gå
<maxjezy> jag vet att det fungerar med två grafikkort
<maxjezy> har du två?
<CasperNilsson> jag vet att det funkar med ett kort
<CasperNilsson> alltså något är fel, normalt så brukar två skärmar poppa upp
<CasperNilsson> i nvidia x server settings alltså
<maxjezy> du starta datorn med båda skärmarna i?
<CasperNilsson> jupp
<virtuald> antahligen något i xorg.conf då
<maxjezy> jag har pillat med detta hos min bror
<maxjezy> mins inte hur vi löste det
<CasperNilsson> fast kanske borde starta om x server?
<maxjezy> då var det en projektor och en skärm
<CasperNilsson> ska man inte ha två st Monitor sections i xorg.conf?
<CasperNilsson> jag har bara en iaf
<CasperNilsson> http://images.brighthub.com/99/1/9911DBD59FE7F05644284551CCA2F0CED21FA82A_large.jpg
<maxjezy> hm
<CasperNilsson> så vill jag att det ska se ut
<maxjezy> du måste starta om xserver
<CasperNilsson> men det fattas lite...
<maxjezy> enligt guiden
<CasperNilsson> hmm provar med separate x screens då
<virtuald> hjälp
<virtuald> katten ligger på min vänsterhand
<virtuald> kan knappt skriva
<maxjezy> virtuald, har du testat sudo apt-get purge cat ?
<virtuald> :) nä
<maxjezy> tror det ska fungera
<virtuald> men jag råkade dra bort handen nu när jag skulle kolla vad du skrev
<virtuald> han håller på att somna
<virtuald> borde jag också göra
<maxjezy> jääh!
<virtuald> men jag är inte lika bra på det
<maxjezy> katter sover inte
<maxjezy> de bara låtsas
<virtuald> jo, de sover 15 timmar på ett dygn
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> lata djur
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> märks ju inte att de sover så mycket eftersom de ofta ligger och latar sig och vaknar lätt
<maxjezy> har du nån bild på din katt
<maxjezy> http://www.crucialminutiae.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/fat-cat.jpg
<maxjezy> den är söt
<virtuald> de har tagit bort bilderna från imgur.com :/
<virtuald> orkar inte leta upp nu
<virtuald> eftersom de ligger i daterade kataloger och jag orkar inte bläddra igenom med f-spot
<maxjezy> http://www.funnyanimalsite.com/pictures/Fat_Cat_Has_A_Bed.jpg
<maxjezy> titta på den
<maxjezy> söt
<maxjezy> är din fet?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> har två
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> orkade starta f-spot nu
<maxjezy> jag gillar feta katter bäst
<virtuald> vet du var man kan ladda upp bilderna utan att de försvinner?
<virtuald> varför då?
<maxjezy> virtuald, blogger
<maxjezy> har du en gmail?
<virtuald> är väl djurplågeri att göra dem överviktiga
<virtuald> ja
<maxjezy> virtuald, ja, det är lite plågeri
<virtuald> men jag vill inte koppla massa skit till min gmail
<maxjezy> men de ska inte vara så feta som på bilderna
<virtuald> vill kunna byta adress om jag vill
<maxjezy> virtuald, gör en extra mail
<virtuald> ok
<maxjezy> blogger är skitnice
<maxjezy> jag bloggar ju bara bilder numera typ
<virtuald> men jag vill inte ha någon blogg :)
<maxjezy> nej men. du kan ju spara bilderna där
<virtuald> vill bara ladda upp bilder utan att registrera mig
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> tycker det är värre
<maxjezy> folk snor bilderna hej villt
<maxjezy> hamnar i sökmotorer
<maxjezy> osv
<maxjezy> blogger hamnar inte i google sökmotorn
<maxjezy> dina bilder är säkra
<maxjezy> och bloggen går ej att hitta
<maxjezy> utan ditt medgivande
<maxjezy> dom andra jävlarna kommer ta bort och rensa
<maxjezy> jag har typ 6 gb utrymme för bilder på blogger
<virtuald> 8]
<maxjezy> men jag bloggar ju bara mina 3d grejer å målningar
<maxjezy> osv
<virtuald> har man en bild på nätet har man ändå ingen kontroll över den
<maxjezy> inte familjelivet
<maxjezy> virtuald, men man kan ju göra allt man kan för att inte imagesidor ska sprida den vidare på sökmotorerna
<maxjezy> imageshack osv
<virtuald> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=2998
<maxjezy> ginger cat!
<virtuald> funkar tills någon drar ner den från din blogg och lägger upp den någon annanstans
<virtuald> maxjezy: vad får du om du kastar om bokstäverna i ginger? :D
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> nigger?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> riggen
<virtuald> ja det första :p
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperNilsson> hmm jaha detta var ju fail
<CasperNilsson> nu funkar det iaf med ena skärmen roterad
<CasperNilsson> fast det kommer inte funka att arbeta med för min del
<CasperNilsson> att köra med xinerama och 3d verkar inte gå
<CasperNilsson> och att göra med program som kräver 2 skärmar funkar inte
<CasperNilsson> inte sålänge man har separate x screen på iaf
<maxjezy> synd
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> då har man ännu en exotisk anledning till att inte köpa nvidia
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> intel är överlägset bäst i linux
<virtuald> 8]
<coobra> huh
<coobra> nvida är ju stört bra
<virtuald> gå o lägg dig igen
<coobra> ok
<coobra> :(
<virtuald> :(
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> rökpause
<Markslap> Har inte du slutat röka?
<virtuald> jag har iaf
<virtuald> alla som röker luktar skit
<Markslap> :)
<maxjezy> ja luktar skit endå
<maxjezy> bara kvinnor som ska lukta godt
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Men hade nte du slutat?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> men jag började lite igen
<maxjezy> röker lite nu
<maxjezy> halv åt gången
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Nu är jag i Sverige
<Markslap> o/
<maxjezy> justja
<maxjezy> är familjen glad?
<Markslap> Jodå
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jag tycker dock det är för kallt
<Markslap> Och för mycket snö
<Markslap> Inte van alls.
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> det är ju endel
<Markslap> Mhm
<maxjezy> Markslap, vad har du för bank i irland?
<Markslap> Bank of Ireland
<Markslap> Tyvärr
<Markslap> Dom suger hest
<maxjezy> bankerna i irland påminner mer om bankerna i usa under 70 talet
<Markslap> Okej :P
<maxjezy> jag har permanent tsb
<Markslap> tsb?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> den heter visst så :)
<maxjezy> https://www.permanenttsb.ie/
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> lol
<Markslap> Jag funderar på att byta till Ulster.
<Markslap> Dom ska tydligen vara bra.
<Markslap> Helst skulle jag bara vilja ha Handelsbanken, men min arbetsgivare vill inte sätta över pengar till ett utländskt konto.
<maxjezy> handeldsbanken :)
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Nä
<Markslap> Nu ska jag sova
<Markslap> Trött och måste upp i morgon
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> God natt
<maxjezy> god natt!
<maxjezy> enjoy your visit!
<maxjezy> rent hypotetiskt om man skapade en sida som youtube
<maxjezy> för folk att ladda upp sina videos på
<maxjezy> gör man bäst i att ha egen server då?
<maxjezy> isf, hur mycket kostar det
<maxjezy> min 100mbit lina räcker nog inte till
<maxjezy> ja, anyone up to that kinda stuff?
<virtuald> du behöver nog några gigabit i varje miljonstad i västvärlden :p
<johanbr> för några år sen var youtube 20% av all http-trafik
<maxjezy> jag tänkte en lite mindre sida för amatör-filmare
<maxjezy> inte nå blogg/fjortis/katt-spratt filmer
<maxjezy> mer en kritiksida för filmskapare
<maxjezy> och ett sätt att kanske, komma ut ur garderoben
<maxjezy> det jag tänkte med olika webhotel
<maxjezy> de kostar väl massor med trafik?!
<maxjezy> tanken var att amatör-filmarna ska betala, säg 100 kr / år
<maxjezy> att försöka hålla det inom norden är också en tanke
<maxjezy> då, om någon vill ha en musikvideo till sitt band
<maxjezy> kan dom komma in på sidan och titta
<maxjezy> och se att frank hellander har en fin kråkvideo med nice känsla
<maxjezy> och tänker, sån musikvideo vill vårt band ha
<maxjezy> så ringer dem frank
<maxjezy> och säger, hej. snygg video! vill du jobba för oss
<maxjezy> bara en tanke ja fick
<virtuald> maxjezy: om videorna inte ska vara hemliga kan du ju bara embedda youtubeklippen
<maxjezy> virtuald, ja, tänkte det först men, jag gillar inte riktigt tanken med youtube monopolet
<maxjezy> jaja, det var nog mest en tanke, kanske för framtiden om ingen annan gjort det
<antii> morrn
<maxjezy> antii, morrn
<antii> maxjezy: :P.. vart vaken hela natten?
<maxjezy> japp
<antii> :P
<maxjezy> pluggat
<antii> i c
<maxjezy> oh, bara 5 dagar kvar tills jag fyller år :)
<antii> grats i förskott
<maxjezy> ni hinner nog skicka lite presenter
<antii> haha
<maxjezy> annars går cash bra
<antii> maxjezy: http://goo.gl/LU1sO grattis
<maxjezy> lägg de på posten idag så får jag de innan mellandagarna iaf
<maxjezy> nasty cake!
<spacebug-> jag fyller 30 den 26:e ..vad får jag ? =)
<antii> spacebug-: ett år närmare döden
<virtuald> maxjezy: finns ju fler sidor, vimeo, blip.tv osv
<maxjezy> spacebug-, du är för gammal för det
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jag vet
<maxjezy> jag är bara 26 ju
<spacebug-> jag lever i depression haha
<antii> http://goo.gl/imSkN hahaha
<virtuald> fan jag är snart 27 :(
<antii> virtuald: :P
<maxjezy> bara 5 till 600 år kvar att leva
<antii> http://gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/multimedia/dynamic/01353/ugstor_1353484b.jpg virtuald
<antii> :$
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> den såg rolig ut
<AndChat> Grub rescue när jag bootar, vad göra?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kim^J> ^^
<haffe> Hej amelia
<haffe> Har du fått dygnsrytm som oss andra nu?
<amelia> hej haffe
<amelia> haffe: njä, det kommer jag nog aldrig få.
<haffe> Jag ser.
<amelia> men jag börjar jobba 8-9 som vanligt folk nu.
<kodein> jag var på plats ruskigt tidigt idag. före 8.
<haffe> kodein: Kommer du ihåg vad surtsey har för grafikkort?
<amelia> bamsefar väckte mig halv fyra imorse när han var uppe och gick runt.
<kodein> haffe: njej
<amelia> :(
<amelia> haffe: hur gammal är du egentligen? ursäkta den rättframma frågan, men jag föreställer mig dig som en 50-årig bitter sysadmin med dödsskägg och jag tror någonstans inte riktitgt att det sämmer. :P
<haffe> amelia: För gammal.
<haffe> Men inte 50.
<barzam> dödsskägg lol
<amelia> barzam: ja, men du vet.. sånt man kan snubbla på typ
<haffe> Jag har inget skägg.
<barzam> det finns ju hackerskägg också, sånt som gottfrid har
<amelia> *rys*
<K350> vilken unmask ska man ha i .basrc 002 ?
<barzam> om tjejer fick bestämma skulle inga killar ha skägg tror jag
<amelia> barzam: det var inte skägget som var rys :P
<barzam> gottfrid? :)
<coobra> anakata
<coobra> DRprq
<coobra> svartblom själv i piratbukten !!!
<amelia> svartholm heter han ju iofs.
<amelia> säkert med w också..
<haffe> Kapten svartholm.
<coobra> haha
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :/
<coobra> minnet suger
<haffe> Undrar hur trevligt det är med det skägget i kambodja.
<coobra> huhr ser han ut nu
<coobra> tjock och hårig :D
<maxjezy> antipiratbyrån kan smutta hesdtbale!
<andol> larsemil__: Hur går det med datorhallen? Blir det att ta den i drift före eller efter jul?
<amelia> larsemil__: säljer du drift också eller bara colo?
<amelia> dumdidum
<Kattis> jag undrar ska man ha lvm kryptering på hela disken? är det något att ha?
<andol> Kattis: Med undantag för /boot i alla fall.
<speedxcore> Kattis: haha funderar på samma sak just nu. Jag har kört HELA disken tills nu. problemet jag har är att det är dåligt på servers för då behöver man kvm över ip, för att kunna boota om sen.
<Kattis> håller på installera min dator med altanative cd
<speedxcore> andol: är det säkert om man inte kör hela disken? det är nåt med att man bör encrypta swap väl?
<Kattis> det är ju  schysst att ha det krypterat om det skulle hända nåt med den.
<andol> speedxcore: Säkerrt är ju inte ett binärt tillstånd, men visst har man /home krypterad så vill man defintivt ha en krypterad swap också.
<andol> Kattis: Bärbar eller stationär?
<Kattis> Bärbar
<speedxcore> andol: men just med kyrpterad swap så gnäller den om pw vid reboot. jag vill kryptera en server. Kanske ska jag köra vms som är krypterade istället, men det kanske ger mer IO?
<andol> speedxcore: Varför behöver du ange lösenord vid reboot om du vill ha krypterad swap? Just för swappen är väl det normala annars att man slumpar fram ett lösenord? Liksom inte så att du behöver kunna återläsa innehållet i swapen efter en omstart.
<speedxcore> andol: ah.. =) jag tror jag säger fel. Jag har krypterat /, så den frågar om pw vid reboot.
<speedxcore> kanske är onödigt att köra hela /
<andol> Kattis: Jo, i sådant fall tycker jag helt klart att någon form utav kryptering är en bra idé. Antingen att göra det med cryptsetup/lvm/etc som du överväger nu, eller åtminstone att nyttja det senare valet att kryptera hemkatalogen.
<speedxcore> Kattis: och även, undvik att spara saker på en bärbar. Jag har allt viktigt på remote servers.
<Kattis> jag kan kryptera precis som själva installerar gör annars?
<andol> speedxcore: Jo, då blir det ju lite skillnad.
<Kattis> installeraren*
<andol> Kattis: ?
<speedxcore> andol: jag tror jag oroar mig över att pw ska läcka till loggar osv. Så jag har verkligen kört allt utom boot. Så behöver som sagt kvm-ip över remote reboot. <- förstår du? Är jag paranoid?
<Kattis> kan jag kryptera med samma grej som installeraren gör i altantive cden  efteråt?
<speedxcore> Kattis: det kan du, men är inte lika lätt
<speedxcore> Kattis: finns lite guider
<Kattis> jo, men kan jag ta itur med då :)
<speedxcore> Kattis: gör man själv får man ställa in i FStab, sen på nåt mer ställe (minns inte exakt)
<Kattis> vad heter själva grejern jag ska installera?
<Kattis> migrera mig över till ubuntu nyss :p
<Kattis> från windows   xp
<speedxcore> Kattis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto   denna kan man titta på..  och  denna https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<cHarNe2> Kattis: grattis
<speedxcore> Kattis: är du bekväm med conf filer osv?
<speedxcore> Kattis: annars är det nog lättast att sätta upp kryptering med install-cd
<Kattis> kan jag inte direkt säga har ju aldrig hört talas om det xD
<speedxcore> Kattis: ok, lös allt med install cd. Är då mitt tips
<speedxcore> Kattis: en conf fil är en text fil, med variabler som laddas av olika program, dessa filer finns överallt i linux, och innehåller program inställningar, och os-inställningar av olika slag.
<Kattis> :S okey lite svårt nu när jag redan har valt ett helt annat
<Kattis> ungefär som ini. i windows?
<speedxcore> Kattis: tja då får du göra om. Eller så får du lära det confa .
<speedxcore> *dig
<speedxcore> Kattis: ungefär så
<Kattis> hehe, jag ta och lära mig :D
<Kattis> få ta och lära mig mena jag :D
<speedxcore> inte säkert jag skickae dom bästa guiderna med sök lite på help.ubuntu.com annars
<Kattis> oh jo nu frågar den om jag vill kryptera hem katalogen
<speedxcore> tja there you go
<Kattis> innan så kunde jag välja om skulle  köra på hela disken.. typ :)
<speedxcore> hela disken är lite mer "hardcore"
<speedxcore> kör du hela disken och klantar dig kommer inte datorn boota
<speedxcore> och du torskar allt
<Kattis> tja, men det kan jag confa som du sa senare om jag vill ha det på hela disken :D
<Norrland_jr> skulle kunna tänka mig att kryptera disken på laptopen..
<speedxcore> Kattis: det kan du, men det är mkt lättare vid install som sagt
<Norrland_jr> typ den som kan vara bra att ha låst ifall nån tattare kommer och snor den
<speedxcore> Kattis: jag måste även hype'a sshfs som gör att man kan mounta externa servers snabbt och krypterat och är väldigt stabilt. Jag har inget på min laptop.
<Kattis> jo men lär ju inte hända om man inte är utomlands eller så
<speedxcore> ne sant
<speedxcore> beror iofs på vart man är
<Kattis> nej, men hemkatalog krypteringen får duga :)
<speedxcore> inom europa.. bara man har internet så funkar det klockrent
<Kattis> hehe  jo
<speedxcore> Kattis: kört expandrive?
<speedxcore> på xp?
<Kattis> nej tror inte det.. har inte sett det på xp, men hört talas om det.. haha, har ingen aning faktiskt
<Kattis> jag hoppas inte det händer på altanative cd också.. att  den krashar :/
<speedxcore> kraschar den.. så prova en annan brännskiva eller bränn igen osv
<speedxcore> bränn låååångsamt. Just install cds är lite känsliga
<Kattis> no kör usb :D
<speedxcore> ibland funkar även dvd-r mkt snbbare och bättre än cd-r i en dvd-läsare <- värt att tänka på
<speedxcore> Kattis: unetbootin?
<Kattis> programvara hmm det där kanske man borde ta senare :S
<speedxcore> usb sticka
<Kattis> jupp :)
<speedxcore> ok
<speedxcore> ibland har jag haft problem usb sticka på vissa maskiner..  där cd funkat  <- också ett tips om det krånglar för dig.
<speedxcore> lycka till med install
<Kattis> har ju ingen aning vad man ska välja i programvara. vore lättare ta det senare.. så man vet alla typer av programvaror
<Kattis> tack
<speedxcore> program kan du lätt installera efter installation
<Kattis> tack så mycket
<speedxcore> np
<Kattis> do'h glömde installera filerna för ubuntu gui.. nu fick jag bara dos liknande ubuntu xD
<Norrland_jr> Kattis. meh, h*n kunde ju irca iaf :D
<kes0> Halå, någon som vet av ett bra program för att konvertera video filer?
<Umeaboy> kes0: VLC.
<Umeaboy> Eller Gstreamer.
<Umeaboy> Hell, det finns massor.
<Umeaboy> Det är bara att kolla i databasen.
<kodein> mencoder
<kodein> ffmpeg
<kes0> Umeaboy, VLC göra om filformatet i de ? :P
<kes0> kodein, mencoder är de gui till den?
<Umeaboy> kes0: Det lär du märka.
<Umeaboy> apt-get install mencoder-gui
<kes0> =) ah ok får kolla =) tack hörrni
<kodein> det finns ett till KDE som heter Konverter, tydligen, men jag använder själv CLI jämt
<kes0> Ok ok men använder inte kde =P
<kodein> det går att köra qt-applikationer utan att köra kde.
<Nafallo> !info arista
<ubot2> Nafallo: arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 290 kB, installed size 2596 kB
<shenzhou> Tjenare Umeaboy
<shenzhou> roligt att man skulle träffa på en kändis här inne :)
<Umeaboy> Nä, men TJEEEEEEEEENARE shenzhou!
<Umeaboy> Why thank you.
<Umeaboy> Much obliged.
<shenzhou> heh, ja why not
<Umeaboy> Aha.
<Umeaboy> Okey, C ya!!!
 * Umeaboy låtsas gå iväg.
<shenzhou> bye
<shenzhou> :)
<ePax> ehm... någon som använder docky?
<dinasty> <-
<ePax> dinasty: Hur var det man installerade workspace switcher?
<Umeaboy> ePax: Har inget 3D-kort.
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥ NEJ.
<dinasty> ePax: ingen aning
<dinasty> ePax: aldrig användt
<ePax> meh
<ePax> dinasty: ok... men du använder docky eller?
<dinasty> ePax: ja
<dinasty> någon som vet hur man får gnome-terminal att öppna http länkar i standardwebläsaren ?
<delhage> högerklicka
<ePax> dinasty: Asså man kan ha workspace switcher... har den nu
<ePax> å lite till
<dinasty> vet inte ens vad det är
<dinasty> håller inte på med workspaces
<dinasty> tycker det räcker med dom man har från början
<ePax> dinasty: Har du bara en desktop?
<dinasty> två
<dinasty> då jag har två skärmar
<ePax> ok
<kodein> nä, om 50 minuter blir det att ta helg
<larsemil> andol: vi har några servrar där. men hinner inte åka till norge och hämta storservern förens efter nyår så inga vpser innan desss.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Storservern?
<kodein> storkebaben
<speedxcore> åhå storservern
<shenzhou> bah
<shenzhou> nån som har fått igång en logitech harmony kontroll på ubuntu?
<shenzhou> man måste tydligen ställa in alla sina devices som man vill styra från webben, och logitech stöder bara mac och win
<shenzhou> fast om det stöder mac så tycker man ju att det borde gå att få det o funka
<shenzhou> hitta kanske en lösning
<shenzhou> !info concordance
<ubot2> shenzhou: concordance (source: concordance): Harmony remote configuration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-5 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB
<andol> larsemil: Nog klokt det, så slipper du Nagioslarm mitt under Karl-Bertil Jonsson :)
<shenzhou> jahapp, alla modeller funka nästan utom den enklaste (tror jag iaf) som jag har, harmony 300.
<shenzhou> ska man måsta dra igång virtualbox :/
<SpiXx_W> mm nagios...
<amelia> mm xymon...
<SpiXx_W> ;) gillar dock solarwinds bäst, de har ju hastighetsmätare
<amelia> hmmm
<amelia> xymon är fult som struk, men riktigt bra
<SpiXx_W> Jag kör ping och telnet :P det e snabbare ändå ;:P
<Markslap> Mm SSH
<SpiXx_W> asså måste xymon se extra web 1.0 ut :S? går ju att försköna lite... :P
<amelia> SpiXx_W: det är en feature
<SpiXx_W> ;)
<SpiXx_W> well funktion över form.
<SpiXx_W> hmm heter den eg "hobbit monitor" :P?
<speedxcore> amelia: provat nagios?
<amelia> SpiXx_W: nej, den hette hobbit. nu heter den xymon
<amelia> speedxcore: ja
<SpiXx_W> speedxcore: ingen ide när du har för många hosts...
<SpiXx_W> speedxcore: Nagios med Ninja ovanpå <3 :P
<speedxcore> xymon och nagios kanske gör olika saker?
<amelia> SpiXx_W: vad är ingen idé med för många hosts? coh vad är för många?
<speedxcore> jag är noob på området.. men närmar mig
<amelia> speedxcore: de gör exakt samma sak fast på lite olika sätt.
<SpiXx_W> well, vad jag märkt så har nagios ett stort behov av att spridas på flera servrar för att klara +500 hosts +10 checkar per host
<SpiXx_W> så det skalar inte så bra
<SpiXx_W> har dock inte kört xymon men det ser inte ut att ha den enorma klump av tyskt snille som de skeppar nagios med
<amelia> SpiXx_W: det är ju sant, men det beror ju på att nagios bygger på att den går ut och pollar medan xymon har en väl fungerande klient med eget protokoll
<speedxcore> amelia: vilket föredrar du?
<SpiXx_W> speedxcore: nagios och xymon har samma syfte, men olika sätt att göra det på.
<amelia> SpiXx_W: xymon behöver också spridas på flera noder om man ska ha pollande checkar
<amelia> SpiXx_W: jag vet för övrigt företag som kör nagios med över 30.000 övervakade noder med ca 10 checkar / nod
<SpiXx_W> amelia: precis därav min senaste kommentar, men om vi säger såhär: Op5 gör under med ninja, det är snyggt sköter sig hyggligt och tuggar bättre än nagios
<amelia> fast ninja är ju ett gui..
<SpiXx_W> jao
<amelia> SpiXx_W: det har ju inget med funktionen per se att göra.
<SpiXx_W> Nja, jag vet att det e ett gui. Finns dock något mer en port av nagios till ren php kod.
<SpiXx_W> hade bra potential, men jag skulle vilja se en enda nagios nod ta 30k hostar :P
<SpiXx_W> iaf inte aktiv pollning?
<amelia> SpiXx_W: det går väl bra, om du har en stor burk
<SpiXx_W> hmmz
<amelia> SpiXx_W: det är ju hanteringen av kön som ställer till det, kan du bara hantera kön tillräckligt snabbt så är det inga problem
<SpiXx_W> vet faktiskt inte vad det kräver, bara noterat problem med throughput när den har för många checkar att göra.
<SpiXx_W> Därav att jag mer tror på xymon
<amelia> jag vet att det är ett problem, jag har själv stött på det och jobbat runt det.
<SpiXx_W> mm
<SpiXx_W> finns ett till opensource övervakningssystem dock
<amelia> men nagios har sina för- och nackdelar, precis som xymon har.
<SpiXx_W> true dat
<amelia> xymon kan inte göra aktiva checkar ett dugg bättre än nagios
<amelia> men att de lagt krut på klient och eget protokoll underlättar ju.
<amelia> klientalternativen till nagios är ju inte så roliga
<SpiXx_W> ;)
<SpiXx_W> nsclient?
<amelia> tänkte mest på nrpe faktiskt
<SpiXx_W> mmm
<SpiXx_W> Har inte sett några större problem mer än att jag anser det vara för stor footprint på hela lösningen
<amelia> hur menar du då?
<SpiXx_W> För hostar som har hög last, tenderar att fukka med hela systemet
<SpiXx_W> Men det är nog snarare en fråga om att trimma in obsess per host bättre
<SpiXx_W> Så att den inte oroar sig lika mycket för socket timeouts
<SpiXx_W> 1 minut kvar ;)
 * amelia vill gå hem..
<SpiXx_W> ;)
<SpiXx_W> 1 minut kvar! :D
<SpiXx_W> och där får jag då önska en god jul, gott nytt år. Må Tux vara med er!
<amelia> bye bye
<larsemil> bamsefar: våran största, inget att tala om egentligen
<bamsefar> larsemil: Okej?
<Barre> varför vill inte disney att mina barn skall få hyra film från headweb?
<Barre> å hej på er..
<movinthex> Tjabba.
<movinthex> Alla coola katter.
<movinthex> Är denna maskin skräp eller OK? http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010470210.aspx
<movinthex> Skall användas för arbete och att leva och det som spelar mest roll är stabilitet och lågt pris.
<movinthex> Absolut inga spel.
<movinthex> Det är billigaste datorn som finns på Dustin att bygga själv. De som är färdigmonterade kostar mycket mer som minst.
<movinthex> Skulle helst ta en färdigmonterad med tanke på hur mycket som brukar gå fel när man bygger själv, trots år av erfarenhet, men ändå...
<movinthex> Slipper man nuförtiden kylpasta och sådan skit för CPU?
<Philip5> kylpasta är väl aldrig fel om man har toppmonterad fläkt
<movinthex> Jag avskyr allt vad kylpasta och sådant krångel heter.
<movinthex> Herregud... varför behövs fläktar fortfarande år 2010?
<movinthex> Min 486:a hade ingen CPU-fläkt vad jag kan minnas.
<movinthex> Bara en liten metallsak.
<Philip5> nej men köp en router då. då behöver du kanske ingen fläkt ;)
<movinthex> En router?
<Philip5> vill man ha många ghz så blir det varmt också
<Philip5> ja routrar brukar vara fläktlösa för att de ska vara strömsnåla
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> går inte att spela så bra på
<Philip5> eller intel atom-lösningar utan fläkt
<Philip5> då får du heller inte mycket kraft i dem men de blir strömsnåla och tysta
<Philip5> movinthex: något sånt här: http://www.mini-itx.com/
<Philip5> litet strömsnålt och tyst
<Philip5> mindre kraft
<Nafallo> Philip5: du kanske skulle titta lite pa routrar igen? Cisco 6500-series behover flaktar... just saying.
<Nafallo> Philip5: vad du menar ar snarare en NAT-enhet for hemmabruk.
<elias79> hej
<Philip5> Nafallo: jo fast det kanske beror på vilket segment de är i fortfarande?
<Philip5> Nafallo: typ
<Philip5> allt som avses ställas i ett serverrum får väl låta hur mycket de vill
<Nafallo> jag forsoker att inte kolla hemmasaker for routrar :-P
<Philip5> elias79: hej
<Nafallo> Philip5: salange deras varningsljud later annu hogre... ;-)
<movinthex> "Med inbyggd Intel® HD Graphics får användaren en grafikprocessor anpassad för de allra flesta användningsområden, endast borträknat extrema spelfantaster."
<movinthex> Vaaaa?
<movinthex> Har de börjat bygga in grafikkort i CPU:er nu?
<Nafallo> movinthex: old news.
<Nafallo> movinthex: Atom N450+ har GPU on-chip.
<elias79> Är det tillåtet att prata om ubuntu gafflar (forks) ?
<Nafallo> ...och de har varit pa marknaden ett bra tag nu.
<movinthex> Har jag aldrig hört talas om.
<movinthex> Å andra sidan tycker jag fortfarande att Pentium 4 känns nytt.
<Nafallo> O_o
<movinthex> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010373837.aspx <-- Står bara att "fläkt medföljer". Betyder det att allt som behövs medföljer, inklusive kylpasta?
<Philip5> elias79: om du läser topic så pratar vi ubuntu i första hand och andra i andra hand. vi vill dock inte ha något flamewar mellan distar eller hyllningar av andra distar så där i allamänhet
<Philip5> elias79: många frågor är ju inte direkt distberoende
<elias79> jag har lite problem bara och den andra kanalen är nästan tom :(
<Philip5> vilken "andra kanal"?
<elias79> pinguyos
<elias79> är 99% ubuntu
<Philip5> aha
 * Nafallo funderar pa glass och Hackers
<Philip5> fråga på så visar det sig om någon kan/orkar svara
 * Philip5 ska bege sig iväg och ta en kebab
<movinthex> Hur orkar du?
<movinthex> Gå iväg och äta mat?
<Philip5> precis
<Nafallo> kebab ar ju inte en helt idiotisk uppfinning dara...
<Philip5> Nafallo: btw, hackers var det ju ett tag sedan jag såg... kanske är dags igen :)
<elias79> hur FELSÖKER jag programmat som crashar eller inte initsierar ?
<Philip5> bbl
<elias79> någon ??
<movinthex> Varför se en helt vansinnigt löjlig film som Hackers?
<movinthex> Totalt orealistisk.
<elias79> hehe
<movinthex> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010373837.aspx <-- Står bara att "fläkt medföljer". Betyder det att allt som behövs medföljer, inklusive kylpasta? Vad säger ni?
<antii> ja
<antii> det är en boxed processor
<movinthex> Vågar man bygga själv?
<movinthex> Har inte mycket val, dock.
<antii> varför ska man inte våga? det som är kul ju
<saba> elias79: i vilket syfte vill du felsöka?
<saba> det jag menar är, om du inte vet hur du felsöker så vet du antagligen inte heller vad du ska göra med olika debug-information.
<madbear> movinthex: vad är det för fel med hackers? :S
<madbear> den är inte alls orealistisk
<elias79> jag kan inte starta ett program men *.sh filen
<elias79> shell script (application/x-shellscript)
<saba> elias79: vad får du för felmeddelande?
<elias79> jag får inget
<elias79> den kommer up en halv secund sedan dör
<saba> elias79: om du inte är så bevandrad i terminaler skulle jag föreslå att läsa programmets manual och se att du gjort att rätt i installation och setup
<madbear> hur startar du programmet elias79 ?
<saba> annars är en bra början att klura ut var det tar stop nånstans, dvs vilken del av skriptet som returnerar. Och ta reda på om det över huvudtaget ska säga nåt
<elias79> men det är ett sytemfel och inte prgramfel
<saba> stopp heter det visst på svenska
<saba> jävla vägskyltar
<elias79> kan jag logga vad som händer ?
<elias79> vart det stoppar
<saba> elias79: både och, det är knepigare med shellskript. Med t ex strace kan du logga en hel del (strace ./foo.sh) men som sagt så blir det lite jobbigare att läsa med shellskript
<saba> att läsa koden går nog snabbast
<elias79> men koden i sig är felfri
<saba> elias79: vad säger de sista 10 raderna av strace skript.sh?
<saba> posta på nån pastebin
<elias79> ska kolla
<elias79> http://www.copypastecode.com/56472/
<elias79> massa fel ser jag
<movinthex> madbear: Den är HELT orealistisk.
<madbear> nej movinthex
<elias79> ?
<madbear> varför?
<saba> elias79: de flesta fel att saker inte hittas kan du strunta i, i största allmänhet så letas saker efter överallt och hittas en gång av tio
<movinthex> Vad tror ni om http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010470210.aspx samt http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010335350.aspx ? Prisvärt?
<saba> elias79: men testa kör strace -s 1024 foo.sh | grep '^write' så kommer du nog få lite vettig information
<movinthex> 5 lax.
<movinthex> Känns dock lite väl lite med 2 GB RAM för en stationär dator år 2010...
<jabbadoo> movinthex: jag kan inte hårdvara. min utgångspunkt är dock att allt är för dyrt :-P
<movinthex> Jag oroar mig för att den är högljudd och går sönder.
<movinthex> Eller att det är svårt som fan att montera skiten.
<movinthex> Har haft en del hårdvaruhelveten i mina dar...
<saba> elias79: nej, snarare strace -s 1024 foo.sh 2>&1 | grep '^write'
<bittin> http://www.99.se/mac-tillbehor-annonser/283232-apple-g4-tangentbord.html
<movinthex> bittin: Varför just de fyra städerna?
<bittin> movinthex: dom städerna jag brukar hålla till i
<bittin> och känner inte för att betala frakt
<elias79> tack
<elias79> hur kan jag tacka dig
<movinthex> Konstigt att hålla till i flera olika.
<saba> elias79: bra att du hittade problemet
<elias79> ja
<elias79> det var roligt
<elias79> hoppas jag kommer ihåg
<elias79> ses
<bamsefar> Barre: Vi har inget avtal med dem än. :/
<coobra> vad ska man göra i london nuför tiden om man ska dit ?
<ewook> blääää
<ewook> coobra: regna bort?
<saba> tänk att implementera aalib eller libcaca i en webbläsare.
<saba> jävligt vettig ide, som plugin till Firefox t ex
<kodein> w3m har redan stöd för libcaca
<saba> kodein: min version installerad genom apt-get har inte libcaca tyvärr
<kodein> det har jag svårt att göra nåt åt.
<coobra> ewook: :o
<ewook> tror jag kryper tillbaka till debian, ubuntu has gone wild, to wild *_*
<antii> *kröp tillbaka till debian förra månaden*
<antii> squeeeeze me
 * ewook antii-kämmer
<ewook> klämmer
<ewook> bleh
<antii> ewook: :-P
<ewook> dammit. fixa mer öl till mig!
<ewook> har en brother thelanius kvar, men tar jag den däckar jag
<dinasty> ewook: vad fasen är det för något?
<dinasty> en öl ?
<dinasty> låter mer som dödsknark
<ewook> brother thelonious - en "belgian style abbey ale"
<ewook> riktigt giftig, men attans god
<ewook> tog fyra sånna en vardag utan att tänka på procentsatsen o hade en rejäl huvudvärk dagen efter...
<ewook> men kul var det!
<antii> ewook: haha
<ewook> mer ajaj :P
<antii> ajaj
<haffe> Hello.
<ewook> alo
<haffe> The Ice Cube Crumbles.
<Nafallo> damnit
<Nafallo> nu vill jag ha ale ju. och har ingen hemma.
<ewook> Nafallo: snart har jag inte heller nån ...
<barzam> jag fick just lagningskit för mina trasiga portapro
<barzam> men hur vet jag vilken som är vänster och vilken som är höger?
<haffe> barzam: Vad är det du ska laga?
<barzam> portapro-hörlurar, men jag kom på det enklaste sättet (youtube sök på stereo test)
<haffe> barzam: Ja men mer specifikt.
<haffe> Vilken del?
<barzam> jag hade glapp i sladden, och fick sladd och hörlurar utbytta
<haffe> Ok.
<barzam> bra garanti som fan på koss portapro, och de har ruskigt bra ljud också för att va så små
<haffe> Jag vet.
<haffe> Jag har tre par.
<barzam> nu när jag vet om den här garantin kommer jag aldrig behöva köpa nya
<barzam> iaf inte på de närmaste tre åren
<x_link> God kväll gott folk!
<hexabit> Kom över lite rolig mailkorrespondens inatt. Om det stämmer så är det lite jobbigt för Willys kjedjan..
<hexabit> Dom spärrar tydligen åtkomsten till www.handels.se för att medlemmarna inte ska kunna få uppdateringar om en eventuell strejk.
<hexabit> Handel har tagit in en IT-tekniker som i smyg har kollat åtkomsten på 10st affärer i Sverige.
<hexabit> Sverige börjar likna Kina :(
<Nafallo> lycka till att sparra nagot med snabbt Internet pa alla mobiler.
<hexabit> Nafallo: Ja där går dom bet :D
<hexabit> Men det är i Varuhusen dom har spärrat.
<hexabit> Eller rättare sagt, på IT-avdelningen.
<virtuald> de borde spärra allt o bara öppna upp det nödvändiga istället :>
<hexabit> Vad jag kan se så har "teknikern" bara testat att pinga olika sidor och inte lyckats pinga handels.se
 * Nafallo haller med virtuald 
<Nafallo> isf skulle de inte fatt sadant padrag om just en site.
<hexabit> Är väl kanske ingen riktig utredning men ändå lite läskigt.
<Nafallo> ehrm.
<Nafallo> det ar inget bra test :-P
<hexabit> Nafallo: hehehe nä
<Nafallo> hmm. jag ar saker pa att vi sparrar ping nagonstans, men allt jag forsoker pinga svarar :-/
<hexabit> Jag hade nog ringt några random butiker och bätt dom pinga istället för att resa runt i Sverige hehe
<Nafallo> hexabit: seriost? sa vi inte just att ping var ett daligt test?
<hexabit> Nafallo: hehehe jag vet, men ändå. Om man ändå tror på pingningen så behöver man väl inte kasta ut en massa pengar på resor
<hexabit> galet :D
<hexabit> Undrar om man ska "råka" dra iväg några dokument till kvällspressen? ;)
<Philip5> Nafallo: kollat klart på hackers?
<Nafallo> Philip5: aye
<Philip5> lika bra som du minns den?
<Nafallo> Philip5: annars skulle jag vara for distraherad av Kate Libby for att sitta pa IRC...
<Philip5> hehe
 * Nafallo shrugs, det ar en klassiker
<Philip5> eller angelina jolie som vissa andra kallar henne ;)
<Nafallo> nu ar problemet bara var jag ska hitta Jolt har i trakten :-P
<Nafallo> nope. Angelina != Kate
<Nafallo> jag menar en specifik karaktar, inte manniskan bakom karaktaren.
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> Nafallo: på temat hackerfilmer så var det ju ett tag sedan jag såg Takedown som jag till vissa delar tycker är bättre än hackers
<Nafallo> hmm. jag betalar fortfarande for mer mobil an jag anvander :-/
<peetra> Hej i stugan!
<Philip5> tjena peetra
<Nafallo> Philip5: Hackers vinner over Operation Takedown i mina bocker iaf.
<Philip5> bra på lite olika sätt
<peetra> Det är ett märke från gud själv att Philip5  är här, jag ska nog dissa detta Lubuntu, för Kubuntu snarast!
<peetra> Men jag sitter med Lubuntu tills jag får ny HD, så om någon har en aning om hur jag får programmena som ikoner i panelen,så skulle det ju vara bra. :)
<Philip5> peetra: du har min välsignelse :D
<peetra> Den andra Lubuntu-installationen gav mig automagiskt den möjligheten, så jag har gjort nåt fuffens med detta.
<Nafallo> hmm.
<peetra> eller hehe, jag har gjort MYCKEt fuffens, då jag vet att det ska bytas HD. :P
<Nafallo> £15 for 450min, 300 sms. £10 for 200min, 100 sms.
<Nafallo> fragan ar om det ar vart att byta :-P
<peetra> Fråga dem hur mycket de betalar istället. ;-)
<Philip5> peetra: har du testat kubuntu förr?
<Philip5> blir det som att gå tillbaka till en gammal vän?!? ;)
<Nafallo> peetra: huh?
<peetra> Nafallo: Man brukar ju få en massa på handeln i jultid
<Nafallo> peetra: huh? vad har det med mitt mobilabb. att gora?
<peetra> Philip5: Jag började med Kubuntu å har det på min laptop, har Ubuntu på fd huvuddatorn, då jag tyckte det var skäl att köra lite Gnome iom att jag blev admin på forumet. :P
<peetra> Här ger de iallafall massa minuter å gratismånader för mobilabbena i man beställer i December.
<peetra> Men det kanske inte lönar sig för dig att ta gratisminuter via Finland? ^^
<Nafallo> jag har for mycket minuter och textmeddelanden...
<Nafallo> det var det som var hela poangen :-P
<peetra> hoppade in mitt i. srry. *rodnar*
<Nafallo> fast som sagt. det enda som ar billigare jag kan byta till ar 100 sms istallet for 300, och jag anvande min kvot forra manaden.
<Nafallo> kanns som det ar vart £5 att ha en 200 sms buffer ;-)
<Nafallo> iaf till nasta manad
<peetra> £5 känns inte så farligt.
<peetra> Jag har diaspora invites, men jag vet inte vem som ska bli inbjudna, då jag knappt vet något om systemet själv. :P Nån som vill testa?
<peetra> Jono Bacon skrev nån grej om communitys på 11 kapitel, man borde visst kolla upp vad han säger... :)
<David-A> peetra: tror inte ja vill ha, men nyfiken va de är: wp disambigu: "disapora" kan va dataspel eller opensource social närvärk?
<elias79> är vi offtopic nu :)
<elias79> testade opensuse men klarade inte av det :(
<peetra> det är det där open sourse sociala nätverket
<peetra> David-A: alltså
<peetra> Jag är fötjust i interfacet. Nycket Drag'n'drop a-la Macintosh å det är ju bara för smniottligt. ;-P
<peetra> *snittsligt
<elias79> vad är
<peetra> Blir skumt ord hur jag än försöker stava. :P
<peetra> http://www.gizmag.com/diaspora-open-source-social-network/15098/ Jag tycker den går hand hand i hand med Ubuntu. ;)
<peetra> Tanken bakom iallafall
<elias79> verkar inte säkert
<elias79> så det är lika farligt som dom friendface
<Philip5> maxjezy: görs?
<elias79> eller
<David-A> peetra: fattar jag rätt? man förutsätts ha sitt eget matrial i sin hemdator, och ha den på hela tiden, så man själv och vänner kommer åt det varsomhelstifrån? mycket intressant isåfall
<elias79> men jag kan ha FEL
<elias79> vad kostar det att testa ?
<cahoot> diaspora? är väl invite-only ?
<elias79> ???????????+
<elias79> noooooooo
<peetra> Jag har invites
<peetra> det är ganska Alpha stadie nu ändsålänge, så man måste ha lite lust å testa å acceptera krångel
<coobra> peetra: till ?
<peetra> invites till diaspora
<elias79> konceptet äger allt annat
<elias79> tack peetra
<peetra> Jag har alltså inget material i min egen dator, det har börjat rulla såpass mycket nu att det finns mer plats i nätet. ;-)
<peetra> Det är MeeGo-Finland, som är gruppen bakom min invite
<maxjezy> Philip5, tvätta toan
<maxjezy> väggar, handfat och badkaret
<maxjezy> med grön såpa
<maxjezy> vad gör du?
<Philip5> maxjezy: spännande
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp!
<maxjezy> nu är det klart och maten står och förbereder sig
<maxjezy> tjejen lagar maten idag!
<elias79> ubuntu är ganka nytt _P
<elias79> 2004
<elias79> :O
<maxjezy> allt är relativt
<maxjezy> ny mjölk från 2004 är inte så ny
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är rätt! se till att markservicen håller god standard
<maxjezy> Philip5, du stack innan du hann med o se slutrenderingen ju
<maxjezy> de va dålig stil
 * maxjezy blev ledsen
<elias79> men sås håller
<Philip5> jo jag skulle ju upp sedan
<elias79> vi kan ju alltid fildlea den
<elias79> FILDELA
<elias79> XD
<elias79> jo jag vet men humor är kass (super nörd)
<elias79> lol
<elias79> värsta snö landet här i stockholm
<maxjezy> tror det är värre här i sundsvall
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan du ta dig en titt nu då?
<maxjezy> kan berätta storyn bakom först
<maxjezy> ungarna har sprungit iväg för att äta julmat, efter att ha lekt med sina nya julklappar
<Philip5> jepp
<maxjezy> klockan är strax efter kalle anka och tvn står på och lyser upp i mörkret
<maxjezy> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQp__sbjYyI/AAAAAAAAA14/2teU_l0yFFg/s1600/12345.png
<Philip5> maxjezy: men den har jag sett
<maxjezy> inte den
<maxjezy> den har jag lagt lite effekter på ju
<Philip5> en variant av den bara eller?
<maxjezy> jaa
<maxjezy> slutrenderingen
<maxjezy> nå, nu ska jag börja med något annat
<maxjezy> tips?
<Philip5> maxjezy: drog just ner den här som linux trial och tänkte testa: http://www.thefoundry.co.uk/products/mari/
<elias79> vilken kamera ?
<Philip5> elias79: vadå kamera?
<maxjezy> Philip5, fett, har du testat?
<elias79> det snygga fotot
<Philip5> vilket foto?
<elias79> ok 3D renderingen :)
<Philip5> hehe, ja det är lite skillnad
<Philip5> det är maxjezy som leker med blender och gjorde den där
<elias79> är det blender ?
<Philip5> yes
<maxjezy> it is bländär!
<elias79> yafray ?
<elias79> luxrender
<Philip5> blender 2.49 eller har du importerat den till 2.55 och renderat där?
<maxjezy> bara 2.49
<elias79> nice
<Philip5> går lite fortare att rendera i 2.55 skulle jag tro
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<elias79> hur många år tog den då
<Philip5> om man inte måste ha radiosity
<maxjezy> elias79, en natt höll jag på
<maxjezy> det som tog tid var dept of field
<elias79> mycket bra
<maxjezy> fattade inte riktigt hur ja skulle gå tillväga
<maxjezy> och sen ljuset
<maxjezy> jag har enorma problem med ljuset
<elias79> jaha
<elias79> har du testat luxrender ?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> men min netbook är för seg för att rendera med
 * Philip5 gjorde just en pinsam sak på icq... skrev en julhälsning till en person på min lista som jag trodde var en gammal granne för flera år sedan men så visade det sig att det var en gammal dejt för flera år sedan som jag dumpade.... :O
<maxjezy> Philip5, ajja bajja
<Philip5> hon blev visst jätteglad att jag hörde av mig men det var ju inte riktigt meningen
<elias79> ja luxrender kräver en quad
<maxjezy> att använda icq är lite pinsamt
<Philip5> pinsssamt
<Philip5> nja
<maxjezy> MSN is the latest stuff!
<Philip5> icq är ju bättre än msn
<elias79> ;(
<elias79> fy
<maxjezy> jo, jag håller med
<Philip5> msn är för barn och tjejer
<maxjezy> Philip5, adda mig på icq
<peetra> Jag saknar grafiska smilisarna från msn
<maxjezy> 132257212
<elias79> små tjejer
<peetra> aha
<maxjezy> jag är aldrig inne
<Philip5> maxjezy: på jabber i så fall
<maxjezy> har inte varit det på typ 10 år
<peetra> ni talade om andra msn-liknande å inte irc
<elias79> IRC iz da shit
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilket lååångt nummer du hade på icq
<Philip5> ska var 6 siffriga nummer
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp :)
<Kurdistan> :( hamnat i compiz-fällan. fasiken det är bara för roligt för vara sant.
<maxjezy> tror du inte det stämmer?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo det är kul att leka med compiz och visa upp men inte så mycket jag använder till vardags
<maxjezy> jo de stämde
<maxjezy> jag är inne nu
<maxjezy> web iCQ
<Philip5> Kurdistan: fast och andra sidan så använder jag inte compiz alls utan kwin som har samma typ av effekter om man vill
<Kurdistan> philip5 samma person som på forumet? jag använder en del faktiskt.
<elias79> compiz laggar video och spel
<Philip5> Kurdistan: självklart
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du inte jabber istället?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nej
<maxjezy> har inte hunnit fixa jabber
<maxjezy> är det bra att överföra filer med?
<Philip5> det är ju det man ska ha som l33t linux user
<Philip5> gör jag sällan över sånt men det ska väl gå bra
<Kurdistan> skiftväxlare samt annat gott.
<maxjezy> är inte jabber samma som googletalk?
<Kurdistan> brukar stänga av effekterna när jag kollar på film etc.
<Philip5> maxjezy: googletalk använder jabber som protokoll
<elias79> varför fins det inga bra 3d drivrutiner för linux, det skulle ju släppas förra året
<maxjezy> Philip5, justja så var det
<Philip5> elias79: nvidias egna funkar bra
<Kurdistan> :) elias79 använders compiz 3d effekter. roligt. :)
<elias79> men controllpanelen är sämre än i windows
<Philip5> den är inte lika
<elias79> och så är dom inte foss
<Philip5> nej
<Kurdistan> elias79, gillar du kontrollpanel så är kubuntu (kde) helt klart bäst i ubuntu världen.
<Kurdistan> dock rent generellt finns det inget som mandriva och dess avkoppningar
<elias79> vad menar du kurdistan ?
<Kurdistan> helt klart kraftfullaste kontrollpanel
<Kurdistan> elias79 jag menar kontrollpanel och dess styrka. gnomes är rätt så mediokert.
<Kurdistan> xfce är tom bättre
<elias79> då fattare jag
<peetra> Jag gillar Linux-mints kontroll-panel
<Kurdistan> peetra vad är skillnad mellan den och vanliga gnomes?
<Kurdistan> inget
<Kurdistan> på ubuntu har man dock den inte aktiverad. bara kryssa för det i menyhanteraren.
<elias79> är det för svårt att skriva öppna gpu drivrutiner eller saknas hemlig info
<Kurdistan> :) lubuntu har en men den är rätt så b, dock gullig. under utveckling.
<elias79> hårdvaru info
<Kurdistan> petraa menar du kanske linuxmint meny?
<Kurdistan> den är en försämrad variant av kdes
<elias79> jag har kinuxminbt mena tror jag
<peetra> Ja, just den Kurdistan !!
<peetra> kde är klart bäst
<elias79> jag kör pinguyos nu
<Kurdistan> peetra jag tröttna rätt så snabbt på linuxmint meny, men det är jag det.
<peetra> 2) Mint
<peetra> 3) winXP :P
<peetra> sen först kommer gnome
<Kurdistan> peetra beror på vad du menar med bäst. har testat kubuntu/kde. blev positivt överraskad.
<Kurdistan> dock inte bäst.
<peetra> tack vare gnomes virriga meny så har jag lärt mig att använda terminalen lite bättre! :P
<elias79> haha
<elias79> jag med
<elias79> :)
<peetra> I KDE behövde jag aldrig terminalen. :)
<Kurdistan> min burk med alla specialleffekter på är snabbare än kubuntu med alla effekter och animationer av.
<elias79> :O
<elias79> w?
<peetra> Jag har upplevt samma, KDE drar resurser. :/
<peetra> Men det är värt det!
<Kurdistan> själv kör jag synapse innan det kupfer/gnome do.
<Kurdistan> peetra värt och värt. smaken är som baken. dock är kubuntu grym användarvänlig.
<Kurdistan> i mitt tycke bättre än linuxmint i den fronten. användaren kan själv bestämma om denne vill ha codecs och annat ofritt installerad eller inte.
<Kurdistan> kubuntu är i mitt tycke lämpad för kraftfulla datoter.
<Kurdistan> annars använder jag mest lxde och gnome
<Kurdistan> http://cristalinux.blogspot.com/2010/11/kde-versus-gnome.html   <<<----- mycket välskriven blogg-artikel om kde vs gnome
<peetra> Jag sitter med lxde just nu å vantrivs.
<peetra> Men snabb är den
<elias79> är xfe snabbast
<peetra> Så jag blir alltså fortare grinig. :P
<Kurdistan> peetra ju jag ser att du är inloggad på lubuntu kanalen
<Kurdistan> vad är det du vantrivs med?
<peetra> lubuntu är snabbare ån xubuntu
<peetra> Jag är vilsen i lubuntu
<peetra> Å så har jag på något sätt inte fått med möjligheten att högerklicka på et programm i menyn å lägga till programmstartare i panelen.
<Kurdistan> peetra vad är du vilsen i lubuntus underbara värld?
<peetra> Det är nåt jag fuzzat
<peetra> På den andra datorn jag installerade lubuntu, så fick jag den option automagiskt
<Kurdistan> peetra lxde teamet består av väldigt få personer. all bugg-rapportering skulle dem önska.
<elias79> vad kör du jurdistan
<Kurdistan> jag har själv nämnt några till gilir i lubuntu kanalen. han som är skapare av lubuntu.
<kes0_> peetra: Högerklicka på en av snabbstarts ikonerna o gå på inställningar där ;P
<Kurdistan> flesta brister med lubuntu är tyvärr lxde baserade. tex eject och xarchiver samt annat.
<Kurdistan> elias79 förstår inte frågan riktigt.
<elias79> vilken version av ubuntu men vilket tema
<peetra> kes0_: tyvärr så har jag av någon orsak svårt att hitta nåt där. :O
<elias79> "min burk med alla specialleffekter på är snabbare än kubuntu med alla effekter och animationer av." vad
<kes0_> peetra: Men kommer inte inställningar för programstartpanel upp ? De gör de för mig iaf på datorn jag har lubb i
<Kurdistan> jag menar att kde är trög som attan vid uppstart osv.
<Kurdistan> allt tar lite längre tid med lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> menar med kubuntu :P
<peetra> Jag har förbockat AKtivitetspanel(fönsterlista) men som sagt, jag har gjort bort mig på nåt sätt, tror jag å de facto så bryr jag mig inte så mycket, då jag får ny HD snart.
<peetra> Ja, uppstart är inge snabb i KDe.
<peetra> Jag kanske borde byta till Lubuntu på laptopen senare, men jag TVÄRVÄGRAR att inte ha KDE på minst en dator. ^^
 * EAG ryggar tillbaka
<Kurdistan> lol peetra. jag kör alltid med den dist som passar mig bäst och mina behov.
<peetra> Jag har iofs passande mycket ca 8 Gb icke allockerat utrymme på laptopen, så jag kan köra tre-boot med Vistan å KDE å ha gemensam home, tror jag. :)
<coobra> :D
<peetra> Kurdistan: Jag har varit Ubuntu-användare endast i ett år, så jag har itne hittat min dist än. :)
<Kurdistan> samkör oftast gnome och lubuntu. har kört lubuntu dock ensamt ett tag. lxde måste mogna en del, innan jag helt går tillbaks.
<Kurdistan> peetra om du kör lubuntu på finska så fungerar lubuntu-menyn, inte sant?
<Kurdistan> bara lata svenskar som inte hjälper till.
<peetra> Den enda av mina åsikter som mognat på ett år är att jag är massa pro-FOSS
<elias79> Kurdistan: så vaför är den snabbast ?
<peetra> Jag har inte testat Lubuntu på finska än.
<Kurdistan> elias79 menar du lubuntu/lxde?
<peetra> Ska installera finskan nu. *nickar*
<Kurdistan> har du valt svenska så är nästintill allt på menyn på engelska
<elias79> jag vet inte men du sa att din dator är SNABB
<elias79> så varför undrade jag
<Kurdistan> högerklicka på någon appliktion du vet som är översatt i gnome och sedan tryck ok dvs i lubuntu menyn. detta borde fixa en del saker till svenska.
<Kurdistan> elias79, har jag sagt att min dator är snabb? min laptop på 3,5 år är inte så värst kraftfull, men tack vare lubuntu så är den det. :)
<Kurdistan> peetra annars kan du editera svenska och det är väldigt lätt. helst att någon hjälpte till med översättning. min svenska suger och jag vs launchpad är ovänner. :)
<peetra> Jag kan inte LP heller
<peetra> svenska är jag däremot bäst i stan på! :P
<elias79> då fattar jag
<Kurdistan> tror lubuntu skulle uppskatta. försökt kontakta daniel på forumet. får se om det sker något. lubuntu sprids nog snabbare om detta återgärdes.
<Kurdistan> sedan att en del verktyg/applikationer inte finns i menyn förvirrar nog en del.
<Kurdistan> detta är i för sig lätt och ordna om man är van, men för de som precis börjat använda kan det vara svårt.
<Kurdistan> nog om lubuntu. :)
<Kurdistan> ta hand om varandra och låt inga elaka pingviner jaga er. laptopen måste sova lite och lika så dess förvirrade herre. :)
<peetra> Natti-natti Kurdistan
<em> hallo
<kes0_> Hej
<kes0_> Hur lång är supporten på 10.10
<kes0_> ?
<elias79> står på ubuntu.se
<elias79> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/sv/timeline/96ffdacc137519d3f923acb6de390863.png
<kes0_> elias79: Tack =)
<gorgo> Hur var det här?
<Philip5> gorgo: vi väntar bra på dig så du kan dra igång helgen ;)
<gorgo> Hehe ;) plockar fram lite whisky
<kes0_> Undra om man ska ta en öl
<Philip5> gorgo: vilken sort?
<EAG> nån pftp-användare här som har koll på vad felmeddelandet "failed   - to write to local file" innebär
<gorgo> En aberlour
<Philip5> inte så dum allround whiskey
 * Philip5 blev också tvungen att hälla upp sig en liten whiskey
<Philip5> blev en clontarf
<gorgo> Phlip5 ne den e god
<Philip5> hej helgen!
<Philip5> då gillar du nog clontarf också för de har vissa likheter
<gorgo> Hum missade några bokstäver.sitter via mun htc
<gorgo> Min
<Philip5> ajdå
<gorgo> Ja den e god
<peetra> Jaha, så det var dags att gissa vad man dricker då....
<peetra> gissa!!
<Nafallo> hmm. ar det bara jag eller ar facebook mycket snabbare nu?
<Nafallo> peetra: glögg, utan tvekan
<peetra> vad gulligt gissat, men FAIL
<peetra> ska kolla FB
<peetra> okei, FB == apps för mig å två av dem bara hänger sig
<peetra> ska kanske kolla riktoga FB åsså
<peetra> appsena hänger ju via externa. :)
<Nafallo> jag pratade inte om apps, jag pratade om nya profiler, walls och sadant.
<Nafallo> *suck* kanns som chansen att jag sticker ut ikvall narmar sig null :-/
<peetra> who cares? Du Nafallo är typ den enda viktiga jag networkar med via FB anyway. :P
<Nafallo> kan lika garna borja kolla vad for atbart som gar att bestalla.
<peetra> PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZA
<Nafallo> peppis: aaaaw. tack sotnos :-)
<gorgo> LÃ¥ter gott
<Nafallo> ehrm
<peetra> okej, jag har 1500 kontakter, så Nafallo är kanske bara top5 då. :D
<Nafallo> s/peppis/peetra/
<Nafallo> damnit. pizzerian har stangt for 8 minuter sen
 * Nafallo attackerar hungryhouse istallet
<peetra> bra med ordentliga kommandon ibalnd. Nafallo
<peetra> ojsan, Hoppas du klara dig hel ur attacken!!!
<Nafallo> jag ar den som attackerar... ;-)
<Nafallo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOcAwFLC4Bc ← ...och det ar inte henne jag attackerar ;-)
<peetra> :P
<Nafallo> mycket bra showreel dock! :-)
<Nafallo> kan iofs vara att jag ar partisk :-P
<Nafallo> hmm... kebab
<Nafallo> alt. lasagne och hamburgare :-P
<Kattis> okej nu klantade jag mig, vad "ändra prioritet för debconf viktigt?
<Kattis> vad är*
<Kattis> eller kan man hoppas över det?
 * Nafallo forstar inte fragan, men vet att man inte bor irca som root
<peetra> hamburgare och sallad är ++
<Nafallo> sallad!? forsoker du ta dod pa mig? ;-)
<Kattis> nej håller på installera ubuntu
<Kattis> altanative cd
<Kattis> för skivan strular desktop
<gorgo> Nafallo rätt ok youtube ;)
<Nafallo> ☺
<Nafallo> oops. man kanske inte ska trana sparkar nar man har tofflor pa sig...
<elias79> kör någon virtualbox
<gorgo> E nog ingen bra idé, nä ;)
<Nafallo> elias79: det tror jag. det ar ruskigt populart, och saker ingen kor brukar inte bli det.
<gorgo> Ne om man ska sova kanske
<Philip5> själv kör jag vmware av gammal vana
<elias79> jag har problem med 3d
<swedala> elias79: jag kör virtualbox
<elias79> vilken guest ?
<swedala> lite olika
<elias79> har du testat xp sp2
<swedala> nej
<swedala> eller jo förresten
<elias79> Direct3D-funktioner är inte tillgängliga. Kontrollera att drivrutinen är den slutgiltiga versionen från maskinvarutillverkaren.
<elias79> jag har ju lagt till GA
<Nafallo> ar det tankt att 3D ska fungera i gaster?
<swedala> directX har jag inte testat
<elias79> DET SKA FUNGERA FÖR XÅ OCH SENARE
<elias79> sry
<elias79> xp win7 osx
<Nafallo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf4oDjHUmkY ← omnomnom, Fast Five.
<elias79> fyyyyy
<elias79> tokyo drift 43ver
<elias79> <3
<Nafallo> inte tillrackligt med Dominic Toretto i den ;-)
<Nafallo> eller Mia Toretto for den delen ♥
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-18
<Nafallo> hmm. jag skulle vetat att den har filmen skulle vara brutal.
<Nafallo> dags att byta till nagot gladare.
<Philip5> vilken film?
<Nafallo> The Countess
<Nafallo> handlar om Mrs Bathory
<Philip5> har jag nog inte sett
<Nafallo> hmm. The Switch
<Nafallo> hmm. jag maste vara trott.
<Nafallo> jag tittade just efter glassen i diskmaskinen
<daho> Hej på er
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack!
<johanbr> är det lika julaktigt i Uppsala i år som förra året?
<Philip5> jodå det är rätt mycket snö i år också men kanske inte riktigt lika mycket som förra året
<Philip5> är kanske en 20 cm
<spacebug-> 20 cm jul?
<Philip5> vet inte om man mäter jul i cm
<spacebug-> jag missade eller valde bort en mening vilket resulterade i "är det lika juligt.."   "är kanske en 20 cm" :)
<johanbr> :)
<Yompa> 20cm paket är troligen ett hårt paket om det inte är en stor stickad kofta.
<spacebug-> ;)
<johanbr_> midjemått? :)
<Kattis> när man krypterar hem katalogen.. hur vet jag att den är krypterad?
<elias79> den är inte söker ändå
<elias79> SÄKER
<Kattis> va?
<Yompa> Fråga: Windows har oftast restriktioner på filnamn. Men vad är namnrestriktionerna på ubuntu/samba? Jag minns att jag någon gång råkat ut för att samba vägrat någon fil p.g.a. namn. Jag installerade en ubuntu/samba åt en vän och han har råkat ut får ett liknande problem när han försökte kopiera sitt filarkiv. Det handlar troligen inte om filrättigheter eftersom han kopierat det mesta.
<Philip5> vet inte om samba har några sådana restriktioner utan jag tror de ligger i det filsystem man sparar till
<Philip5> sånt kan du läsa mer om här: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Yompa> Philip5, jyste. Ext4 i detta fall. Kollar om jag hittar något..han lämnade..
<maxjezy> jag tog fram tortillias från frysen
<maxjezy> på med ketchup och vitlökspeppar
<maxjezy> smetade ut det till en jämn yta och på med ost och salamikorv
<maxjezy> in i ugnen och väntade
<maxjezy> sen blev det nam nam nam nam
<Yompa> tortilla+ost >= posix
<saba> hm
<maxjezy> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/us/
<maxjezy> kan någon förklara för mig vad den licensen innebär?
<maxjezy> får jag använda materialet som är licensierat ?
<David-A> maxjezy: står det bara "BY" i licensen till verket, eller står det t.ex "BY-SA" el "BY-NC" el nåt mer?
<David-A> för kortformerna se t.ex http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_commons
<maxjezy> det är såååå krångligt
<maxjezy> antar jag får använda den om jag ger cred
<David-A> maxjezy: ja, om det bara står "by" är det minst restriktioner, om det även står "nc" får du inte tjäna pengar, etc.
<maxjezy> jaja, jag tjänar inte pengar på det iaf
<maxjezy> ska bara låna en del av verket
<David-A> är ditt användande privat eller ska du publicera nåt där verket i fråga kommer att ingå?
<maxjezy> publicera
<maxjezy> eventuellt
<maxjezy> om jag blir nöjd
<Yompa> maxjezy, det pekar mycket på upphovsrätten. Se vad originalförfattaren skrivrer innan han/hon pekar på denna.
<David-A> jag är inte säker på hur det är med CC, men se till att licensen på ditt verk passar ihop med licenserna på de andras ingående verk
<K350> Vad lack jag blir när mina SSH anslutningar går ner stup i kvarten
<saba> David-A: vet du vad "tjäna pengar" räknas som?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<David-A> saba: det står nog i deras faq: http://wiki.creativecommons.org/FFAQ och http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Frequently_Asked_Questions
<saba> David-A: kikade lite men hinner inte sätta mig in i det nu tyvärr. Gillar iaf att de hänvisar till GPL ang mjukvara :-)
<maxjezy> amelia, är du uppe och smörjer gjutjärnspannan så här dags?
<Yompa> LGPL är min favorit.
<Yompa> mih=min
<amelia> maxjezy: haha, inte riktigt
<maxjezy> amelia, va görs då?
<amelia> maxjezy: inte mycket om jag ska vara ärlig. glor på datorn och undrar vad jag gör vaken typ.
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> då gör vi samma sak
<maxjezy> jag glor och undrar va du gör vaken med
<amelia> haha
<peppis> Irriterade att min skärm inte släkts
<larsemil> för att du ska kunna köra compiz
<larsemil> oj
<larsemil> det där kom från det blå
<larsemil> vad är logiken i att musikhjälpens tv sändning buffrar och laggar mindre än vad enbart ljudsändningen gör?
<Barre> vad menar du?
<larsemil> att om jag lyssnar på sveriges radios livesändning så buffrar det och laggar en hel del
<larsemil> men om jag lyssnar / ser på svts livesändning så gör det inte det.
<Barre> kan det vara så att du tar emot radiovågor i radion vilket färdas långsammare i luften än vad TV sändningarna gör TV färdas längre i kabel? skjuter från höften här :))
<larsemil> Barre: jag använder min dator och internet till båda
<Barre> larsemil: hehe... ja då vet jag inte
<Barre> idag är min glögg klar, och jag har inga flaskor att tappa upp dem i.. dålig planeríng...
<larsemil> Barre: analog radio laggar väl sällan
<larsemil> ingen som ska på ikea snart eller?
<Barre> larsemil: om du jämför med ljudet på TV så jo.... det händer
<larsemil> men gud vilken seg dag hemma idag!
<larsemil> och en dotter som inte vill osva!
<andjons> hej. är det någon som lyckats installera Spotify för Linux enligt: https://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/ ? Jag kör Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit.
<jabbadoo> har bara kört det genom wine på den gamla goda tiden. Inget att rekommendera :-)
<andjons> jabbadoo, ok. köpte precis ett premium konto för att testa, så det är ingen återvändo för mig
<andjons> failar när jag ska 'apt-get update' med: W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry  non-free/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<andjons> betyder det att det fattas filer i deras repo?
<jabbadoo> jag vet itne vad det betyder, men jag tycker helt klart att det känns som att felet är deras och inte ditt. Du kan ju liksom inte göra så mycket fel med en apt-get update
<andjons> jabbadoo, precis så tänkte jag också
<jabbadoo> men mejla dem och kolla... de jobbar kanske inte på lördagar så du missar ju hela helgen med julmusik :P
<andjons> hehe... sant
<andjons> lycky me
<jabbadoo> andjons: de har ingen .deb-fil på hemsidan
<andjons> jabbadoo, inte vad jag hittade, bara hur man lägger till deras repo och länkar till .rpm
<andjons> jabbadoo, dom kanske håller på och uppdaterar eller nåt
<jabbadoo> vad har du skrivit i sources.list?
<jabbadoo> andjons:
<andjons> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<andjons> deb-src http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<Barre> andjons: det ser ut som du inte lagt in en korrekt rad i din /etc/apt/sources.list
<spacebug-> andjons: funkar för mig
<andjons> Barre, vad är det för fel (pastade ju dom precis) ?
<spacebug-> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<spacebug-> så ska readen i /etc/apt/sources.list se ut
<andjons> spacebug-, funderade på om det är proplem med 64-bit? Vad kör du?
<spacebug-> 64-bit
<Barre> andjons: missade det.
<spacebug-> du ska ha den raden som jag skrev den
<andjons> spacebug-, ok. ska testa
<spacebug-> lägg in den raden och kör apt-get update
<spacebug-> då kommer den klaga på PGP KEY ..bla bla
<spacebug-> kör de två raderna med gpg som står enligt spotifysidan
<spacebug-> prova apt-get update
<spacebug-> igen och då ska det funka
<spacebug-> sen install-raden
<andjons> spacebug-, nu funka det. Danke!
<spacebug-> vassego ;)
<jabbadoo> spacebug-: kul att någon är pro på sources.list :-P
<EAG> nån som vet vad "eth0: Transmit timed out, status 00000000, resetting... Rx ring ddadd000: 80000000 0 00000 000 etc etc.." innebär?
<EAG> är det fel på nätverkskortet eller är det nått som går att åtgärda?
<spacebug-> jabbadoo: jag följde bara vad som stod hehe
<spacebug-> EAG: hög belastning på nätverkskortet?
<EAG> spacebug-: nej, det är nog nått annat.. men jag tycker att tiden för obskyra inställningar är förbi gällande såna simpla grejer i linuxvärlden
<EAG> det är inget konstigt kort heller..
<spacebug-> efter en snabb googling fick jag nämligen fram nått om att det kunde va efter hög belastning och då va den en sak att göra.. en del pratade om andra problem med ACPI och då va det andra lösningar
<EAG> mm jag såg det med
<spacebug-> iofs va de flesta poster från 2006/2007 så ..hum
<EAG> men det verkar ju lika gärna kunna vara paj?
<spacebug-> ja man vet ju aldrig
<spacebug-> har du så prova annat kort i den burken och det kortet i annan burk
<spacebug-> det är så jag jobbar, uiteslutningsbetoden hehe
<EAG> mm
<EAG> jag testar vidare
<amelia> prova helt i ett annat operativsystem också.
<amelia> kan ju vara en bugg i kernel drivern
<EAG> jo jag har för mig att den fungerade bättre med winxp
<UkuleleSolen> Hej..?
<spacebug-> hej hej
<UkuleleSolen> Jag sitter och försöker bli klok på ett program. GUVCViewer heter det.
<UkuleleSolen> Det är det första programmet jag funnit på länge som verkar fungera
<UkuleleSolen> Men det verkar vara något i inställningarna som jag missat eller helt enkelt inte förstår. Jag får inte programmet att generera en enda sebar video-fil
<cahoot> är detta en frontend för luvcview?
<UkuleleSolen> Luvcwiew känner jag inte till
<UkuleleSolen> Jag bara letar efter ett program som kan spela in med webcameran
<cahoot> luvcview
<Nafallo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuiAImfrAwM
<UkuleleSolen> Samtidigt som jag skrev märkte jag att samma program funkar med laptopen. Jag får video ut nu. Inget ljud, men det kan jag nog klura på
<EAG> brukar rt73usb krångla?
<EAG> packet loss etc
<EAG> vad innebär  if [ ! -d uttryck] ?
<EAG> ! -d -biten då alltså
<ubot2> EAG: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Calyp> http://www.isakgerson.se/2010/facebook-suicide/
<js_> EAG: om det finns en katalog med det namnet
<EAG> ok
<js_> help test
<EAG> då är configure-scriptet helt knäppt då
<delhage> fast inte
<js_> ah, fast inte
<delhage> ! betyder negation
<ubot2> delhage: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<haffe> ubot2: 1+2
<ubot2> Factoid '1+2' not found
<EAG> mm
<delhage> uttryck finns inte/är inte en katalog
<EAG> katalogen finns och ifsatsen triggas
<EAG> ändå
<delhage> vad står det exakt i istf uttryck?
<spacebug-> if [ ! -d snusk ]; then echo YES; fi
<EAG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54285
<spacebug-> jämför med:    if [ ! -d $HOME ]; then echo YES; fi
<EAG> nu blev det fel
<EAG> hehe
<EAG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545285
<EAG> sådär
<EAG> och ja.. katalogen finns
<EAG> den innehåller allt den ska innehålla såvitt jag kan förstå dessutom
<EAG> jäkla wlan-drivrutiner...
<delhage> fel paste?
<EAG> första ja
<EAG> andra pasten är rätt
<delhage> ah
<spacebug-> EAG: om inte katalogen /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`   finns så kommer den fråga efter input
<EAG> den avbryter bara
<spacebug-> var?
<spacebug-> när?
<spacebug-> problemet ligger inte i if-satsen
<EAG> nej jag vet
<EAG> jag undrade bara vad det betydde
<EAG> mest troligtvis är det väl fel på linux-headers-katalogen
<spacebug-> du vill kompilera drivrutiner antar jag och den frågar ju då efter din kernel-soruce såklart.. men nånstans blir det fel.. klagar den på nått eller bara avslutas det?
<EAG> ja den printar ut felmeddealndet + ett till som finns i funktionen fail.. sen exit 1
<EAG> inte mkt roligare än så
<spacebug-> fail ska ju bara köras om den inte hittar src-katalogen
<spacebug-> enligt den pastebin:en
<EAG> LINUX_SRC?
<spacebug-> mm
<EAG> men det är ju bara path till /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22
<EAG> och den finns
<spacebug-> nej
<spacebug-> det är inte headers den söker
<spacebug-> uname -r på min burk ger '2.6.35-23-generic'
<spacebug-> men nån sån har jag inte unde /usr/src/
<spacebug-> jag har bara headerskataloger där
<EAG> ah sorry jag menade inte headers
<EAG> jag sitter o tänker på annat
<EAG> fan vad less jag är på den här datorn.. allt bara krånlar
<EAG> jag ska väl inte behöva all källkod?
<EAG> headers borde väl räcka
<Calyp> http://static.sr.se/laddahem/podradio/SR_p3_dokumentar_081116080008.mp3
<johanbr> EAG, beror på drivrutinen om du bara behöver headers eller hela källkoden
<K350> Mina SSH anslutningar - mot maskiner på Internet - går ner stup i ett. Vad kan det bero på och vad kan man göra för at ordna det?
<EAG> johanbr: ok
<EAG> inga alfresco-användare här?
<Philip5> har tänkt titta närmare på alfresco för det verkar rätt intressant men har inte gjort det än förutom precis när det var i första betastadiet och inte hade mognat
<EAG> det verkar riktigt trevligt faktiskt
<EAG> jag har installerat det o börjat leka lite
<EAG> jag tänkte lobba lite för det på jobbet
<EAG> från det ena till det andra... jag fattar inte vad som tar upp plats på min desire
<EAG> jag har bara 21 MB ledigt på telefonminnet och det verkar ju inte finnas nått stort installerat.. nån som har nån aning var man kan börja leta?
 * Nafallo kompilerar kernel
 * speedxcore behöver tips på hur man bästa optimerar apache. har en vps där jag har 1GB. när jag just nu spammar den med requests..  30/sec så börjar den swappa och blir ledsen.
<saba> speedxcore: föreslår att du går till #httpd
<speedxcore> saba: är där =)
<speedxcore> saba: läser apache man atm
<em> Öppen källkod
<kodein> *fri mjukvara
<amelia> speedxcore: börja med att använda workers istället för pre-fork, om du inte redan gör det.
<speedxcore> amelia: har bara 1 cpu i vps =/
<speedxcore> amelia: trodde worker var för multicpu?
<kodein> är det nåt speciellt som gör att du måste ha just apache?
<speedxcore> nja bra support online
<speedxcore> kodein: tänker du nginx osv?
<kodein> t.ex., ja
<speedxcore> vi använder ett par apache moduler
<speedxcore> och just nu är det inte riktigt läge att byta webserver
<kodein> nå, jag tycker workers har fungerat bra även utan SMP.
<speedxcore> kodein: bättre än prefork?
<kodein> jag gjorde aldrig några benchmarks, direkt
<speedxcore> http://www.camelrichard.org/apache-prefork-vs-worker  <- första i google.. ligger nåt i det amelia säger
 * Nafallo kor thttpd pa vissa stallen ;-)
<Nafallo> och ja, worker ar battre aven pa single-cores.
<Nafallo> josses vad servern vasnas :-/
<Nafallo> hoppas det inte tar evigheter att satta upp den tillrackligt for att flytta den till data center.
<Nafallo> nafallo@smurf:~$ cat /proc/cobalt/sensors/thermal
<Nafallo> 0 [CPU]: 36.50
<Nafallo> skulle hjalpa med det dar lilla problemet ocksa...
<speedxcore> Nafallo: rack server hemma?
<Nafallo> mjo
<speedxcore> 1u?
<Nafallo> tills den fungerar tillrackligt bra att flytta in i samma center som facebook ar i ;-)
<Nafallo> japp
<speedxcore> egen conf av mobo osv eller en färdig server?
<Nafallo> fardig server
<speedxcore> ah
<Nafallo> appliance till och med.
<speedxcore> så pass
<Nafallo> dock har jag slangt in Ubuntu istallet, med hemmabyggd kernel.
<Nafallo> ar nog sjatte kerneln jag bygger nu :-P
<speedxcore> och nu funkar allt?
<Nafallo> den ar inte klar annu.
<haffe> Har du inte kört gentoo?
<speedxcore> ah
<kodein> uff, 1U-burk hemma. :/
<speedxcore> jag köpte nyss ett par cheiftec 1u nya. funderar på att stoppa i supermicro kort.
<kodein> kanske om man blev döv nån dag
<haffe> Det hade varit trevligt.
<haffe> 1Urack hemma utan problem.
<Nafallo> riktigt gammal maskin ar det ocksa :-P
<Nafallo> jag har kort gentoo, och jag har inga planer pa att gora om det misstaget.
<speedxcore> haha jag hade en 4u.. i min hall i flera månader.. lät som nån dammsög dygnet runt.. konstiga blickar från folk som kom och hälsade på.. de såg inte server men de hörde.
<speedxcore> alltså såna som kom på dörrne
<Nafallo> det handlar iofs inte enbart om hur manga units de tar ;-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: har du oljat upp fläktarna?  jag brukar stoppa lite maskin olja i kulagrade
<speedxcore> nån liten droppa
<speedxcore> droppe
<Nafallo> ehrm. nej?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: när dom blir torra efter flera år låter dom mkt värre
<Nafallo> de later inte daligt. de ar bara inte anpassade for sovrum.
<speedxcore> torra + skitiga
<speedxcore> hehe
<Nafallo> dessutom ar de nastan nyta
<speedxcore> har iaf haft många fläktar där jag fått ner ljudet till hälften nästan med olja
<Nafallo> s/yt/y/
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ah..  ok trodde du hade en gammal server
<Nafallo> japp. den ar gammal. det stoppade mig inte fran att byta ut flaktarna.
<speedxcore> bra gjort.. men då har du redan tänkt på det =)
<speedxcore> delta?
<Nafallo> anledningen till att de gav bort servern i forsta hand var att flaktarna dott :-P
 * speedxcore har även fått igång döda fläktar med olja..
<Nafallo> (om jag minns ratt)
<speedxcore> =)
<Nafallo> orka.
<haffe> Nafallo: Du säger något.
<haffe> Kanske är läge att pröva.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: nej man orkar inte. men är valet att beställa och vänta så orkar man
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag har haft servern i nastan tre ar. nu forst som jag faktiskt kommer mig for att gora nagot med den.
<Nafallo> valdigt speciell liten sak, den har.
<speedxcore> sun?
<speedxcore> ibm?
<Nafallo> laddar kernel i ROM och sedan byter till kerneln pa disk fran ramfs eller sa.
<Nafallo> Sun
<speedxcore> rolig cpu?
<Nafallo> nope.
<speedxcore> ingen sån där niagara osv
<Nafallo> nej. dessutom skulle jag inte kalla niagara sarskilt rolig
<Nafallo> har nagra sadana pa jobb.
<Nafallo> den har blir nog bara dns kanns det som :-)
<speedxcore> hehe kanske inte.. men allt som inte är x86 ger lite krydda
 * Nafallo haller inte med, och foredrar x86.
<speedxcore> vad e du för nörd? =/
<Nafallo> speedxcore: en med pa tok for mycket knepiga arkitekturer pa jobb.
<Nafallo> x86, x86_64, ia64, ppc64, ppc, mipsel, sparc, armel, hppa atminstone.
<speedxcore> hehe =)  antar att man blir trött på krånglet.
<speedxcore> kanske ska jag prova ubuntu på mac snart igen
<speedxcore> har lite ledsna gamla macar
<Nafallo> fast som sagt. den har x86an ar valdigt speciell :-P
<speedxcore> Jo den verkar lite udda
<Nafallo> behover iaf ingen grub ;-)
<speedxcore> så du slipper /boot?
<speedxcore> eller lägger den på rom?
<Nafallo> nope, men kerneln i ROM bootar kerneln i /boot :-P
<speedxcore> udda
<Nafallo> jag har fatt den att kora hardy nu iaf :-)
<Nafallo> vilket betyder att den kommer fa vara ns1.magicalforest.net till arminstone 2013 ;-)
<speedxcore> kan inte mkt om dns'er men måste fråga. Varför inte bara ha en vps som dns? inte lika säkert? beroende av andra osv?
<Guest44560> tja! Någon som vet hur man dualbootar med två separata hårddiskar?
<speedxcore> Guest44560: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Guest44560> Men om man redan har installerat båda OSen då? fattar inte riktigt :S
<EAG> byt ordning i bios
<speedxcore> EAG: hehe snygg lösning
<speedxcore> Guest44560: annars får du kika på inställningarna i grub
<EAG> det funkar ju prima
<speedxcore> EAG: jo, men man kanske inte vill in i bios varje reboot?
<speedxcore> iofs har vissa bios rätt snygga lösningar
<Guest44560> precis, det är det jag har gjort tills nu, skulle vara lite retande om det var enda alternativet
<Guest44560> men är inte jättekunnig, hur ändrar jag inst
<Guest44560> inställningar i GRUB
<happymaja> Har galna problem med ljudet på min Lenovo U350. Någon som har samma problem / en lösning?
<kodein> "galna problem" är en lite fattig felbeskrivning, tyvärr
<happymaja> Haha
<happymaja> Ja, men det verkar vara ett "universalfel"
<happymaja> Finns mycket på google, men inga lösningar.
<happymaja> Ljudet bara stendör, och jag måste starta om burken för att få fart på det igen.
<happymaja> Det verkar komma i samband med ljudspikar i film/musik.
<Guest44560> hur konfigurerar jag GRUB gott folk?!
<Nafallo> speedxcore: har man alla vpser pa samma host ar det inte sarskilt redundant ;-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag menade att du skulle ha flera t.ex. openvz vpser geografiskt utspridda. billigare än 1u co-lo? men vad vet jag. säg varför jag har fel så lär jag mig.
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<maxjezy> läser lite :)
<maxjezy> själv?
<Philip5> leker lite med fluid simulation
<Philip5> partiklar
<Philip5> har lånat "dig" lite i scenen :P
<maxjezy> lånat mig?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag hatar openvz :-)
<speedxcore> jag med =) men dom är billiga
<speedxcore> Nafallo: vad är nackdelen med dns på en openvz, har funderat på det själv.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: inget vad jag kan se.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: annars har jag haft problem med kernel på openoz, samt det dumma reizerfs.
<speedxcore> har haft problem att köra sshfs mot reizerfs, men kan bero på att jag är noob.
<Philip5> maxjezy: yupp
<Nafallo> speedxcore: ns0 ligger pa en KVM-gast :-P
<maxjezy> Philip5, får ma se?
<Philip5> maxjezy: har ingen rendering än utan bara partikelsimulering jag tweakar på
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ah, jag måste prova kvm, funderar på att köpa en maskin snart för det.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: har du testat xen?
<speedxcore> kvm börjar väl mogna och är väl rätt inbyggt i ubuntu?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: xen fungerar inte bra under Ubuntu sedan 8.04 eller sa.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ne då skulle jag köra på centos
<speedxcore> men har du provat det på centos?
<coobra> proxmox <3
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag kor Ubuntu.
 * Nafallo funderar pa varfor hans nya karna vagrar fa en initramfs byggd
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska du rendera då?
<maxjezy> du har ju superdator
<maxjezy> renderar på nolltid!
<Umeaboy> Var fasicken är den där sidan som berättar att en skola nyligen bytte från Windows till Linux?
<Umeaboy> Har googleat, men kan ändå inte hitta.
<Umeaboy> För många träffar.
<Umeaboy> Det var en utländsk skola.
<maxjezy> biblioteket här kör open office iaf
<maxjezy> hur är det där ni bor?
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Hur märker man det då? Vad använder de för distro då?
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, det stod på en lapp vid datorn
<maxjezy> alla datorer har open office
<maxjezy> stog det
<maxjezy> vet ien vilken distro de använder
<maxjezy> säkert nån windows
<speedxcore> maxjezy: ÄNTLIGEN =)
<Umeaboy> VA?
<Umeaboy> Säkert någon Windows?
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, nä jag har ju en gammal intel c2d
<speedxcore> blir jätteglad att höra att dom slängt ut MS.
<Umeaboy> Du menar att de kör en KDE-distro?
<speedxcore> maxjezy: är du säker på att dom inte bara kör WIN?
<speedxcore> open office på win går utmärkt
<maxjezy> kanske
<maxjezy> jag tittade inte
<maxjezy> de kanske kör novell
<Umeaboy> speedxcore: Att gödsla på en åker går bättre om man har en & energisnål traktor än en som är megastor & som hela tiden ska hävda sin rätt att gödsla.
<Umeaboy> Förstår du tankesättet?
<speedxcore> Umeaboy: ja jag är med 100%. nu pratade dock maxjezy om skylten.
<speedxcore> Umeaboy: jag har kört ubuntu på skrivbord i 3år, och har vant mig vid en lugnare tillvaro.
<Umeaboy> speedxcore: Jo, men är det något jag har lät mig så är det att om man använder Linux-stuff för ett skolarbete så blir det inte godkänd just för att vissa filer inte kan öppnas i MS-office.
<Umeaboy> Någon som förstår vad jag menar?
<speedxcore> Umeaboy: att lärare på högskolor är så pass inkompetenta borgar inte för en god framtid för Sverige.
<virtuald> många skolor använder ju openoffice
<haffe> Allt skickas ju ändå in som PDF.
<virtuald> eller staroffice förr när det "fanns"
<Umeaboy> Jo, men hur många skolor använder idag Blender när de jobbar med speltillverkning? Det är bara på universiteten de gör så så vitt jag vet.
<Umeaboy> Undrar om vårat universitet är det enda som har många kurser/program relaterat till Öppen källkod.
<virtuald> vad tänker du på för kurser/program då?
<Umeaboy> Python.
<virtuald> jaha det borde väl läras ut på fler skolor än den, är ju ett rätt populärt språk i den akademiska världen, skulle förvåna mig om inte fler lär ut det
<speedxcore> jag tror det bubblar underifrån. Blender är ett jättebra exempel.
<speedxcore> Wordpress utbildningar börjar krävas av ungdomar idag. När skolan gärna är i sin trygga värld där dom lär ut adobe och MS produkter.
<speedxcore> skolorna kommer inom 3-5år lära ut linux kommandon i mellanstadiet hoppas jag.
<EAG> nästa år är desktop-linuxs år? ;)
<virtuald> hoppas de snart lärn ut python på mellanstadiet :)
<kodein> EAG: good one
<speedxcore> virtuald: det behöver jag fortfarande lära mig
<virtuald> jag med
<virtuald> :p
<speedxcore> finns lite att lära i linux.
<kodein> jag har ändå glömt allt jag lärde mig på mellanstadiet
<speedxcore> så här 3år in börjar det känns bra
<kodein> så jag vet inte vad det skulle tjäna till
<Umeaboy> Jag kan bara hoppas att manualerna blir lättare att förstå.
<Umeaboy> Till och med en 5-åring ska kunna förstå,
<speedxcore> kodein: att du inte glömmer för du övar övar övar. Enda sättet att lära sig terminalen är att nöta.
<Umeaboy> Tycker JAG iaf.
<kodein> man får väl visa http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9023849479319414382# på lektionerna
<speedxcore> jag jobbar med webdev. och många försöker att inte köra linux, utan bara ha det på servers. Men dom missar så mkt då dom inte stöter på det varje dag.
<virtuald> :)
<Umeaboy> PÃ¥ Engelska?
<kodein> det är nog dumt och omöjligt att försöka få en manual som är vettig för 5-åringar och för vuxna.
<Umeaboy> Många får för sig att Linux bara är till för utvecklare.
<Umeaboy> kodein: Inte alls.
<Umeaboy> Finsn ju Paint för barn.
<Umeaboy> Finns
<kodein> Umeaboy: och samma paint är helt jävla dunderkasst för vuxna.
<amelia> dumdidum
 * amelia har tråkigt
<kodein> kan vi inte ha ett matlab anpassat till dagisbarn också?
<kodein> som matematiska institutionerna sedan också kör?
<K350> Försöker ansluta till en SSH server med min OpenSSH-client i delbug mode (-v). Anslut ingne står i tuggar vid det här läget - vad betyder det ? -> debug1: identity file /home/user/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1
<kodein> eller bilar anpassade för att köras av spädbarn, kanske, och samma bilar ska föräldrarna köra till jobbet sen?
<Umeaboy> kodein: Ja, men vi måste utgå ifrån vad folk kan & inte kan.
<amelia> K350: prova med -vvv.. är det bara segt att komma fram eller går det inte alls?
<Umeaboy> Och sedan jobba för att underlätta förståelsen.
<kodein> K350: rättigheter för .ssh på datorn du försöker ansluta till?
<Umeaboy> Istället för att bara säga "Skriv chmod +RW för att ändra skrivrättigheter på en fil".
<kodein> Umeaboy: och det jag säger är att man inte kan anpassa allt till alla samtidigt utan isf måste skräddarsy eländet åt olika håll
<K350> andol: Kommer inte in alls. På den servern. Dock på andra
<amelia> K350: antar att det var till mig. :) tänkte bara för att om det funkar efter ett tag burkar det vara dns som strular.
<kodein> JUST eftersom BARN och VUXNA har OLIKA behov och OLIKA krav och OLIKA referenspunkter
<speedxcore> jag började med photoshop 2.0 94, kan säga att paint sög då också. att skolorna haft paint är också ett erhört kreativt svek mot många skolbarn.
<Umeaboy> kodein: Jo, men kan man lära barnen hur det fungerar på ett enkelt sätt när de är unga så kan de det när de kommer till skolan.
<Umeaboy> Jag började med Corel Draw.
<kodein> Umeaboy: och det gör man genom att TVINGA PÅ DE VUXNA SAMMA JÄVLA 1+1-tjafs?
<speedxcore> en ubuntu4kids dist vore bra
<kodein> jag började med att handkoda tiff-filer i emacs.
<Umeaboy> kodein: Nej. Ett annorlunda sätt att räkna 1+1 enligt mig.
<K350> amelia: Anslutningen bröts så fort man idlade. Så jag ändrade lite i /etc/ssh/ssh_config-bak Men nu har jag återsällt backupen
<speedxcore> kodein: du vinner
<Umeaboy> speedxcore: Prata med yeager: Han gjorde ju en Nordic-variant av Ubuntu så varför inte?
<K350> amelia: Får för mig att det var där någonstans det blev galet. Testade nyss från en anna maksin här hemma. Samma problem. Så det var nog inte det.
<kodein> Umeaboy: jag tycker du uttryckte dig klumpigt i sådana fall. ingen som inte är 5 år kommer att ha nytta av en dadda-hink-och-spade-manual.
<speedxcore> folk kör ju redan sunkpc till barnen
<speedxcore> ofta med dåligt virussargat os
<kodein> K350: är det nycklar du försöker ansluta med? kolla isf rättigheterna på .ssh/ som jag frågade om tidigare
<kodein> jag ska fan sälja alla mina datorer när jag får barn.
<Umeaboy> kodein: Hur begär du att de ska kunna de NU då?
<Umeaboy> det
<kodein> vilket då?
<Umeaboy> kodein: Manualerna.
<Umeaboy> Hur man lär sig att använda rätt typ av kommando.
<kodein> jag förväntar mig inte att jag ska behöva läsa en femårings-manual när jag vill se syntaxen för ls
<Umeaboy> Och NÄR man ska använda det.
<K350> kodein: Ah, nej men ska kolla det nu..
<Umeaboy> kodein: Nej, just därför skulle det finns olika typer av distro-versioner
<kodein> till att börja med så var jag en av 2 på dagis som kunde läsa och skriva vid 5 års ålder, så jag skulle inte förvänta mig att femåringar i allmänhet skulle kunna läsa ett jävla jota.
<Umeaboy> En för vuxna & en för barn.
<elias79> hejsan
<kodein> Umeaboy: ok, kör på det du. själv tänker jag inte göra det eftersom det låter som det dummaste någonsin.
<kodein> när jag var barn så hade jag samma dos+windows som de vuxna, och det gick alldeles utmärkt.
<virtuald> kodein: är dina föräldrar lärare?
<kodein> virtuald: nej
<virtuald> vad är de?
<K350> kodein: Det funkar inte. Det är tydligen samma problem på en annan maskin som jag inte trixat med...
<amelia> K350: men som sagt, prova med -vvv och se om du får mer info
<elias79> ?????
<kodein> !!!!!!
<elias79> tjenamorsen
<amelia> hej elias79
<kodein> virtuald: men vad har det med nånting att göra?
<elias79> hej amelia
<virtuald> kodein: det har mycket att göra med vad man lär sig
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Exakt.
<Umeaboy> En del använder ju inte Shell/Konsoller/Terminaler.
<Umeaboy> Där tappar man MYCKET.
<kodein> Umeaboy: och lärare använder terminaler i större utsträckning än tjänstemän?
<Umeaboy> Nej, men de borde.
<kodein> ...
<kodein> jävla rödvinsdiskussion. /thread
<amelia> så, barn till lärare lär sig mer än andra eller vadå?
<virtuald> amelia: ja, speciellt läsa tidigt
<virtuald> i allmänhet lär sig akademikerbarn mer…
<amelia> men akadamiker är ju inte bara lärare, det är typ ganska många mer..
<Umeaboy> Wow! Då borde jag vara smartaste människan i Norrland.
<EAG> bor du i stockholm Umeaboy
<EAG> ?
<Umeaboy> STHLM är inte Norrland.
<EAG> exakt
<Umeaboy> Jag bor i Umeå & det är en akademikerstad.
<virtuald> amelia: nej det sa jag inte heller
<amelia> ok. nähä, jag fattar inte vad ni pratar om ändå.
<Umeaboy> Nåväl. Jag går & lägger mig & ser på 2 ½ män 23:35.
<virtuald> speedxcore: angående ubuntu för barn finns (fanns?) det ett projekt inom debian som jag tror hette debian for kids
<Umeaboy> Sov gott allihopa.
<virtuald> debian jr heter det
<K350> amelia: Det här webhotellet är så infernaliskt segt att nuundrar jag om de inte blir dDoS:ade. provade med ftp..strå connect och sedan tuggar det på i snart över en kvart
<speedxcore> ah intressant
<speedxcore> kanske inte var moget förut bara
<amelia> K350: strange
<virtuald> speedxcore: http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-jr/
<K350> amelia: provade nu från en 3:e maksin. Samma sak. De har uppenbarligen något fel Antaligen så är servern inte ens uppe..fast namap säger annat
<K350> amelia: Jag har rimligtvis inte samma fel på 3 olika maskiner.
<K350> amelia: problem med att logg apå ftp också. Står bara och tuggar.
<amelia> K350: telnet då?
<amelia> K350: inte föratt logga in, men se om den ger en connection
<K350> amelia: då menar du telneta till ftp'n?
<K350> ska testa
<amelia> eller till ssh
<amelia> får du upp typ Openshh-bla så funkar den så lågt
<K350> amelia: FTP tuggar, provade med netcat. Så då är det hos dom
<K350> amelia: Men givetvis sirver dom inget på sin websida. Uselt webhotell
<K350> amelia: fast jag undrar varför nmap ger en falsk possitive
<K350> amelia: eller så är dom rysligt överbelatade. Vad tror du?
<elias79> hai
<peppis> Iritterade att inte min skärm släker sig efter en tid när jag inte använder den
<Nafallo> woha! listade ut vad som gjorde saker irriterade :-)
<nicklas_> tjenahallå, nån som använder playonlinux här?
<Nafallo> oooh. it boots!
<Nafallo> fragan ar varfor inte ssh kommer tillbaka efter reboot :-/
<nicklas_> jag är tillbaka i ubuntu land :-) opensuse ville inte funka så bra med ati kortet i min nya laptop
<nicklas_> finns det nån svensk offtopic kanal?
<gusnan> hahaha
<gusnan> nicklas_, testa #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<nicklas_> ohme :-P
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> ooooh. jag ser vad som ar fel har!
<Nafallo> forbannade upstart
<Kellis> någon som har aning om hur man tar bort genvägar eller vad man ska kalla dom, i menyn? har ju dubbletter
<nicklas_> aldrig nå folk i #xubuntu-se ?
<Kurdistan> kellis är det många och är du van med terminalen?
<Kurdistan> annars kan du huvudmeny hanteraren och avboka dubbletterna. Vill du ha en mer permanent så finns det också lösningar.
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-19
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: inte har langre.
<Nafallo> dessutom kanns det som att anvandaren kanske har "menu" installerat.
<Nafallo> heh. nastan 400 tracks kopta pa U1MS nu :-P
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ find .ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/ -type f -print | wc -l
<Nafallo> 401
<Nafallo> :-P
<saba> någon som frilansar som webbutvecklare här?
<speedxcore> måste fråga en noob grej om top, där den visar minnesanvändning. VIRT, om den inte visar m, på slutet. visar den KB eller Bytes dp=
<speedxcore> *då?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag fick min cobalt att starta sshd vid start! ;-)
<speedxcore> är det en cobalt du har? bökat med hela kvällen?
<Nafallo> fick byta ut upstart mot sysvinit :-P
<speedxcore> tufft!
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ ssh smurf.lan cat /proc/cobalt/sensors/thermal
<Nafallo> 0 [CPU]: 22.50
<Nafallo> blir nog att slanga in den i ett data centre imorgon da ;-)
<speedxcore> coolt
<speedxcore> minns att cobolt hade tuffa små servers för skrivbordet för massa år sen
<speedxcore> blå va?
<Nafallo> for skrivbordet? :-P
<Nafallo> inte den har isf. later pa tok for mycket.
<Nafallo> Sun Cobalt RaQ4
<speedxcore> http://www.kevinomura.com/microservers/cobalt/qube3/qubeandraq.JPG
<speedxcore> där har du båda =)
<Nafallo> det dar ar en RaQ3 dock
<speedxcore> hajjar
<speedxcore> tja då förstår jag att du engagerar dig
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt_RaQ
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ ssh smurf.lan grep ^lcd /etc/rc.local
<Nafallo> lcd-write "smurf has now" "finished booting"
<Nafallo> hihi
<Nafallo> man kanske skulle slanga in #U# framfor eller nagot :-P
<speedxcore> funakr lcd också?
<Nafallo> japp
<speedxcore> +1
<Nafallo> kan till och med fa knapparna att gora saker om jag vill :-)
<Nafallo> !info cobalt-panel-utils
<ubot2> Nafallo: cobalt-panel-utils (source: cobalt-panel-utils): System utilities for Sun Cobalt's LCD and LEDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-3 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 mipsel)
<Nafallo> just ja. och jag kan andra leds om jag vill :-P
<Nafallo> nafallo@smurf:~$ sudo iflink
<Nafallo> Link Detected
<Nafallo> hehe
<speedxcore> Nafallo: skills
<speedxcore> nördigt men skickligt
<Nafallo> det lustiga ar ju ocksa att jag kan ateranvanda pluginsen fran byobu och fa dem pa displayen med ett visst mellanrum :-)
<Nafallo> cron etc...
 * Nafallo fnissar
<Nafallo> man kanske skulle gora en klocka som uppdateras varje minut ;-)
<saba> har ni två nån uppfattning om mellan tummen och pekfingret hur lång tid det tar att skicka 40 000 mail till olika adresser?
<saba> naturligtvis beror detta på en massa saker.
<Nafallo> saba: det beror pa en massa saker
<saba> Nafallo: har du nån gång skickat nån liknande mängd eller mer? hur lång tid tog det, ca?
<saba> finns en jäkla massa problem med att testa sånt i praktiken och jag behöver ett hum
<Nafallo> nope. har aldrig haft behov av att spamma folk :-P
<saba> jag spammar ingen ;-)
<Nafallo> kan inte tanka mig att det tar sarskilt lang tid dock.
<saba> för nåt år sedan så byggde jag ett interface i PHP som läste olika CSV-filer med ekonomiska data och la in det i databaser
<saba> det skriptet tog ungefär 3 timmar att köra, totalt blev det ungefär 2.5 miljoner queries
<Nafallo> oooh
<saba> ett problem var att mysql helt enkelt frös anslutningen lite då och då, så tillslut fick jag jobba med olika anslutningar
<saba> min erfarenhet är att ju större saker är desto mer udda jävla problem uppstår
<Nafallo> echo "smurf - `/usr/lib/byobu/time --short`" ar precis 16 chars :-D
<virtuald> http://www.spamhaus.org/news.lasso?article=665
<Nafallo> Dec 19 02:23:01 smurf /USR/SBIN/CRON[6444]: (root) CMD (lcd-write "smurf <> `date +%I:%M%P`")
<Nafallo> that looks SURPRISINGLY good :-D
<K350> hej
<K350> hello world
<K350> hello
<K350> hello
<K350> hello
<K350> hello
<K350> alskfa
<K350> alskf
<K350> alskdfj
<K350> hello world
<K350> laha
<K350> aa
<K350> fa
<K350> fa
<K350> sfhello world !
<maxjezy> godmorgon geeks!
<ntel> tjena, är den här kanalen för support eller bara för diskussion
<mcNisse> ntel, både support och diskussion.
<haffe> Dj Hi-Twq
<intel> tjena, jag försöker starta ett program innan jag loggar in, försökte med både /etc/rc.local och /etc/init.d/local men jag fick det inte att funka...
<Umeaboy> yeager: Vaken?
<chees> vad heter den där sidan som har gnome skins
<Umeaboy> chees: www.gnome-look.org ?
<chees> kommer ej in op den
<yeager> Umeaboy, ja
<Umeaboy> yeager: När du tillverkade din Nordic-version så använde du dig av en Live-ISO, va?
<yeager> Umeaboy, helt vanlig Ubuntu-skiva. bara tagit bort och lagt till språkpaket
<delhage> nån som använder Zimbra? Jag kan inte klura ut hur man visar alla headers, nån som vet?
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Är det verkligen så enkelt? Inga deps-krockar?
<delhage> hittade...
<anickname> tjenare, kör Gnome på min netbook, men den känns lite seg så jag funderar på att testa någon annan fönsterhanterare eller vad det kallas, som Xfce eller nån annan. vet ni om det det är ett bra alternativ eller om man ska köra nån annan, eller stanna me gnome och tweaka det lite?
<anickname> ursäkta min gramatik, såg att det var lite dumt formulerat, men ni fröstår nog vad jag är ute efter :)
<anickname> förstår*
<Markslap> Testa LXDE Eller Xfce.
<anickname> kolla in lxde nu, ere bara en tillfällighet eller är det sjukt likt windows?
<Markslap> Inte en aning. :)
<anickname> okej:P testar dra in xubuntu på den då:) måste ha den i bästa shape innan jag åker bort över julen, så har bara några dagar på mig att fixa med den:P
<Markslap> Okej :)
<anickname> Markslap: har du bra koll på xfce? är det några sjilnader man bör känna till? fungerar det som fungerar på gnome?
<Markslap> Tyvärr inte.
<Markslap> Har la lekt med det någongång bara, och det var länge sen nu.
<Markslap> Nu kör jag bara Ubuntu via textläge.
<anickname> okej, bara att testa då, hur ere med fluxbox, openbox då? är det rimliga alternativ? eller är det bara för servrar?
<anickname> aha
<Markslap> Fluxbox och Openbox ska vara smutt.
<Markslap> Testa runt lite bara :)
<anickname> :) ska göra det, jag får återkomma när jag testat, tack iaf :)
<madbear> anickname: jag kör fluxbox på min netbook
<madbear> använder typ 80mb ram totalt om man inte gör något :D
<anickname> madbear: hur tycker du det funkar? vad använder du din netbook till i huvudsak? är det energisnålare?
<madbear> snålare än linpus som va default på den
<madbear> surfar,webtv,irc, knackar kod och skriver dokument
<madbear> anickname: jag vet inte hur det är med ubuntu och nm-applet
<anickname> tänkte testa FB först eftersom den är mäst främmande för mig, vilken dist rekomenderar ni att jag drar ner för FB?
<madbear> kör du fluxbox kanske du får ta å lägga den i
<madbear> ~/.fluxbox/startup
<madbear> skriva in nm-applet & där det står att man ska göra det
<madbear> alternativt starta det varje gång (nm-applet för nät)
<madbear> anickname: du har ju ubuntu installerat?
<madbear> då är det väl bara typ apt-get install fluxbox
<anickname> okej, jag har bara nåt år av linuxanvändning på nacken än så länge, så är inte någon expert, hur rekomenderar ni att jag installerar FB, de borde ju finnas i APT?
<anickname> madbear:  precis vad jag tänkte
<madbear> några progs autostartar inte i fluxbox så du får fixa sånt
<madbear> för tex nät
<anickname> gjorde så med xfce igår, men hitta inget sätt att starta det från inloggningskärmen?
<madbear> det är väl typ apt-get install xfce4-desktop eller nåt? jag använder inte ubuntu själv så är inte hundra
<anickname> okej, det är knepigt om saker inte startar, skönt på sätt och vis med, men finns det nåt bra sätt att konfigurera sånt?
<madbear> jo jag skrev det ju
<madbear> ~/.fluxbox/startup
<anickname> ah
<anickname> sry
<anickname> ere en config fil där som man kan grejja med då?
<madbear> i den filen finns det kommenterat där du ska lägga till eget
<madbear> japp
<anickname> okej:)
<anickname> ska titta på det nu.
<madbear> installera och kör fluxbox först så skapas filen :D
<madbear> sen så pillar man i menyn i filen menu
<madbear> afk!
<anickname> så installerar det nu, :)
<anickname> ser sweet ut, btw, guake fungerar inte i FB va?
<anickname> hur gör jag så fluxbox startar automatiskt nu då? så jag slipper välja fönsterhanterare varje gång jag startar?
<haffe> .Xinitrc
<haffe> Eller använder du en grafisk inloggningshanterare?
<anickname> ja har linux mint, skulle iofs vilja göra en nyinstallation med fluxbox nu, för allt är typ megasnabbt istället för snigelsnabbt nu
<anickname> finns det någon debian fluxbox edition eller liknande att ladda ner?
<Nafallo> fluxbuntu
<anickname> sweet tack
<haffe> anickname: Testa xfce4 först, det är mindre än gnome och kde, men inte fullt lika slaktat som fluxbox.
<anickname> haffe: true, kan ju köra xubuntu eller nåt, med fluxbox installerat på sidan för experimenterande, verkar bra i inlärningssyfte:P tycker det verkar ganska najs.
<anickname> ska man köra LTS versionen tro?
<anickname> eller 10.10 maverick (latest stable release)
<anickname> vilket program rekomenderas till att göra usb startdisk?
<haffe> pendrive linux tyckte jag om.
<anickname> tack:)
<anickname> verkar inte finnas i apt dock
<cahoot> ubuntu har väl redan inst ett sånt hjälpmedel anickname
<anickname> jo fast det är inte speciellt bra har jag märkt, men det borde iofs fungera bra med deras distar när jag tänker efter
<virtuald> unetbootin kan funka
<anickname> juste, den har jag testat nån gång, har fungerat bra då. :)
<est8t> hej! har lite problem med mitt mitt nätverk, det står ogiltig kodning på alla mappar med åäö, antar att det är nått som saknas i fstab men vad?
<est8t> nån som vet vad det kan vara
<daho> ja du ingen aning
<daho> nån som vet ett bra sett att redigera en pdf fil??? PDF filen innehåller massa svarta rutor som jag inte vill skriva ut
<daho> Har Försökt att konvertera till doc men det har inte fungerat så bra
<daho> :(
<est8t> finns nått program som heter pdfEdit eller liknande
<est8t> kolla programcentralen
<daho> har kollat på de
<est8t> funkar inte?
<daho> men förstår mig inte riktigt på det
<est8t> okok
<cahoot> est8t: ntfs/vfat?
<est8t> det är två ubuntudatorer
<bamsefar> larsemil: Oi!
<Anickname> hur startar man wlan med fluxbox?
<cahoot> wpa_supplicant t ex
<cahoot> annars är väl wicd enklast att hantera
<est8t> cahoot: http://pastebin.com/v73wECJw
<est8t> cahoot: du kan kolla min fstab om du ser nått fel där
<cahoot> är det de två smbfs som krånglar?
<cahoot> skulle tro att du kan behöva option för lämpligt charset
<est8t> jo
<cahoot> est8t: ntfs/vfat på de två?
<cahoot> eller varför används annars smbfs?
<est8t> ext4
<Anickname> mh, provat installera wicd men det står att "vissa arkiv kunde inte hittas"
<Anickname> provat köra apt-get update btw, men det gjorde ingen skilnad
<est8t> nä den ena är ntfs kom ja på nu
<est8t> hur fixar jag lämplig charset då?
<larsemil> bamsefar: yeah?
<cahoot> iofs har jag inga sådana partitioner men skulle gissa att optionen iocharset=utf8 i fsta kan fungera - prova från cli
<Anickname> hur ansluter jag med wpa_supplicant då?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Fått upp något i datahallen än? :)
<est8t> cahoot: bara att lägga till det nånstans i raden?
<larsemil> bamsefar: bara en server som tuggar och går.
<cahoot> Anickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Anickname> cahoot: Tack :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Aha, coolt. Du har inte haft några strul med konnektivitet sen jag var där och grejjade?
<larsemil> i.te vad jag  vet
<larsemil> svårt att hitta 2950 bamsefar. blir kanske ebay
<Umeaboy> yeager: ????? Behöver man firefox_EN om man har firefox & firefox-sv_SE ?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Köp 2960 annars.
<Umeaboy> Håller på att skapa en uppdaterad iso.
<larsemil> bamsefar: okej
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du ska väl bara ha 24p-switchar med giguplink?
<Diskopanda> hej allihoppa! :)
<Philip5> hej hej
<Diskopanda> nån som har tid o hjälpa till lite?
<Philip5> fråga på så visar det sig
<Diskopanda> Jag vill installera flera program som består av flera CD'n och varje gång jag ska mounta DISC 2 läser installern inte av att jag ens har mountat skivan.
<Philip5> installerar du i wine då eller?
<Diskopanda> jag har prövat med retail CD's och även ISO filer, och fastnar varje gång det står att jag ska byta skiva
<Diskopanda> japp
<Philip5> har jag inget bra generellt svar på
<Diskopanda> installern tycks inte registrera att jag har bytt skiva
<Philip5> men du ser att nya cdn mountas och är nåbar?
<Diskopanda> japp
<Diskopanda> ska försöka mounta alla cdn och sen starta installern nu
<Diskopandan> ska man "loop"a mountade cdn eller "fuse"a? Använder Furious ISO Mount Tool
<Philip5> heja sverige
<Philip5> !
<antii> ?
<larsemil> bamsefar: ja
<bamsefar> larsemil: 2950:or är ju billiga.
<bamsefar> Och ebay är det väl inget fel.
<bamsefar> larsemil: http://www.networkhardware.com/ är en ganska bra site annars.
<Anickname> damn, suttit med iwconfig svinlänge för att kunna komma ut på internet med fluxbox. skulle behöva en hjälpande hand.
<Anickname> följt denna guiden rakt igenom, provat alla möjliga saker http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/LinuxWirelessCommands.htm nu verkar jag vara ansluten till mitt nätverk och allt, men kommer fortfarande inte ut på internet.
<cHarNe2> pratar vi dell eller?
<Anickname> dell?
<Anickname> om det är mig du menar så är det asus aspire one
<cHarNe2> nae, tänkte på larsemil och Anickname
<Anickname> wlanet fungerar i gnome och xfce. men i inlärningssyfte ville jag få igång det på openbox genom iwconfig och har failat eftersom den inte verkar kunna pinga någon sida
<Anickname> fluxbox*
<cHarNe2> Anickname: har aldrig pysslat med iwconfig
<Kim^J> Anickname: Får du någon IP?
<larsemil> cHarNe2: ???
<Kim^J> Anickname: Har du kört dhclient?
<Anickname> okej, finns det nåt annat sätt att hantera wlan på flux?
<larsemil> Anickname: kolla upp wicd-curses det är gryyymt för lightweight
<cHarNe2> 2950, pratar ni dell?
<larsemil> cHarNe2: ja
<Anickname> när jag pingar står det bara "ping: unknown host www....
<larsemil> cHarNe2: nej
<larsemil> cHarNe2: cisco
<larsemil> cHarNe2: fast jag har en 2950iii dell också. :D
<cHarNe2> larsemil: aha, i see :P
<Anickname> ja har använt dhclient som det står att jag ska använda det på sidan jag länka. altså har jag inte gått igen om manualen för det
<cHarNe2> Anickname: testat att pinga ip-adresser?
<Kim^J> Vad står i din /etc/resolv.conf då?
<Anickname> ge mig en bra hint på hur jag går till väga. vilket program är för vad, och vilka steg måste gås igenom för att det ska fungera? är ganska dålig på nätverk överlag
<Anickname> cHarNe2: inte testat pinga ipadresser
<larsemil> Anickname: kolla upp wicd.-curses...
<cHarNe2> Anickname: ett är att inte börja med att pinga adress-namn
<cHarNe2> Anickname: testa att pinga 8.8.8.8
<Anickname> cHarNe2: okej, tänkte eftersom inte webläsaren funkar så gjorde jag det som det stod sist i how-to grejjen  på sidan
<Anickname> cHarNe2:  im on it
<Anickname> står: destination host unreachable
<Kim^J> Har du satt gateway?
<cHarNe2> Anickname: ok, testa: traceroute 8.8.8.8
<Kim^J> Snygg IP. :P
<Anickname> kan inte installera traceroute av någon aledning
<cHarNe2> Kim^J: googles DNS-server
<Kim^J> cHarNe2: Jag vet :P
<cHarNe2> ok
<Kim^J> Körde tracert på den ;)
<ePax> pga att du inte kommer ut på internet
<ePax> om inte du kan pinga 8.8.8.8 eller någon host så kommer du inte ut på internet ALLS
<Anickname> ePax: förstår det. men har försökt konfugurera anslutningen i iwconfig men det verkar som sagt som att jag e tillbaka på ruta ett :/
<ePax> ifconfig? kolla om wlan0 eller wifi0 är uppe... om inte ifconfig wlan0 up, alt dhclient (men man använder dhclinet när inte egen dator kan hämta ip adressen från routern)
<ePax> Vad säger ifconfig?
<larsemil> Anickname: anledningen till att jag tjatar om wicd-ncurses är för att det gör allt åt en....
<larsemil> Anickname: är det en wifi du håller på med?
<Anickname> unknown command "up" larsemil: ja det är wifi
<ePax> Assååå... va seg internet blir med 801.11g :S
<Anickname> iwconfig identifierar wlan0 och har anslutit till mitt nätverk med "sudo iwconfig essid xxxxx typ"
<Anickname> ePax: så det står att den är ansluten
<ePax> Anickname: Ok. Har din dator fått en intern ip adress? kan du pinga routern?
<Anickname> har även skrivit in WEP men vet inte hur jag ser att jag lyckades. men det kom inte upp något felmedelande när jag gjorde det
<ePax> Anickname:  tail -f /var/log/syslog medans du gör det du gör
<Anickname> ePax: ja jag kan pinga routern
<Anickname> ePax:  ska jag vara i / när jag gör det? (cd /)
<ePax> Anickname: Får du ping replyes eller ? Asså kommer ping fram eller är det förlorade paket? Vad ahr du för intern ip?
<ePax> Anickname: Nej. Skriv bara s som jag skrev tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Anickname> hur kollar jag vad jag har för intern ip?
<cHarNe2> Anickname: du kan vara var som helst eftersom att det börjar md '/'
<Anickname> routerns kan jag i huvudet men inte datorns
<Anickname> cHarNe2: ok my bad (jag e lite ny)
<cHarNe2> Anickname: därför jag förklarade ;)
<ePax> Anickname:  ifconfig | grep inet
<cahoot> ip addr (i terminal) Anickname
<ePax> Din interna ip ska börma på 192 eller 10
<Anickname> tail kommandot fungerade, jag ser en ipadress
<Anickname> grep inet gav mig ett par adresser
<ePax> Anickname: tail kommando är att du ska läsa 10 sista rader från syslog... då k an du se vad är det som spökar... dvs... du ser konstant senaste 10 sista rader från sysconfig
<Anickname> en är samma som routern ser jag
<ePax> Anickname: inet addr:000.000.000.000
<ePax> Vad är det för ip som står?
<ePax> Det spelar ingen roll vad det är du kan skriva in det här... det är dina interna ip adresser... Har ingen betydelse om nån ser dom
<ePax> Så skriv din ip adress här som inet visar
<Anickname> ePax:  hur menar du, sista raderna? står samma sak flera gånger på rad,. dhclient DHC...... on wlan0 to "ipadress" port xx interval x
<Anickname> okej, loggar in på kanalen från dator så kopierar jag outputen
<ePax> Anickname: Tail kommandot som du skrev visar bara 10 sista aktuella rader från syslog... så att du kan se själv om det är nåt som spökar
<ePax> Anickname: Du kan bara skriva ip adressen
<ePax> om den börjar på 169... så har du ingen ip
<Anickname> juste det kan jag ju inte
<Anickname> fan
<Anickname> men det står: inet addr: 127.0.0.1 mask:222.0.0.0 överst iaf
<ePax> du har ingen uip och du kan inte pinga routern
<cahoot> du villa ha ip för wlan0
<ePax> din dhclient fungerar inte med din dator
<Anickname> okej?
<Anickname> routern är en 169a iaf.
<ePax> Anickname:  Det är inte rountern...
<Anickname> nej 192 var det srt
<Anickname> sry*
<ePax> japp
<Anickname> och 255.255.255.255 är mask
<Anickname> te routern enligt inet
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> ok
<ePax> du har enbart lo uppe... och inte wlan0 eller wifi0
<Anickname> så står det inet6 addr: ::1/128 scope:host
<Anickname> lo?
<ePax> Du behöver inte bry dig om ipv6
<ePax> På min ifconfig så har jag eth0 ; lo ; och wlan0
<ePax> Vad har du uppe? skriv enbart ifconfig
<Anickname> finns en lo där
<Anickname> local loobback
<Anickname> loop*
<ePax> ok
<ePax> Du har ingen wlan0 eller wifi0 uppe och du kan inte pinga router och du har ingen intern ip adress
<Anickname> finns wlan0
<Anickname> de e den jag jobbat med i iwconfig innan
<ePax> finns det?
<ePax> Då är den inte korrekt konfigurerad
<Otharath> hur är det man ser till att programuppdateringar inte skriver över en fil man har ändra på? Jag har t ex ändra på chromium-browser.desktop och vill inte att den ska skrivas över varje gång chrome uppdateras
<Anickname> det jag misstänkte
<ePax> har wlan0 någon ip adress?
<Anickname> ska se
<Anickname> inet addr?
<ePax> japp
<Anickname> 192.168.0.1
<ePax> Det är fel...
<Anickname> okej? ska jag ändra den på nåt sätt?
<ePax> Det är ip till din router
<Anickname> ah
<Anickname> Bcast?
<ePax> japp... välj typ 10 eller nåt
<ePax> bcast ska vara 192.168.0.255
<ePax> och mask 255.255.255.0
<Anickname> hur ändrar jag den? iwconfig nånting nånting?
<Anickname> bcast är det
<Anickname> det stämmer
<Anickname> mask är samma fast ingen 0a på slutet
<Anickname> mask är 255.255.255.255
<ePax> Anickname: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ePax> om inte du har nano kör vi eller pico eller vad som helst
<cahoot> Otharath: kan ju gör den immutable med chattr , frågan är om uppgraderingen strular i så fall
<Anickname> inne i intefaces
<Otharath> det ska finnas något apt-kommando har jag för mig där man kan lägga till filer som inte ska ändras
<ePax> Anickname: Masken visar vad du har för närtverk typ... med din mask har du inga ip adresser kvar för dhclient
<ePax> 255.255.255.0
<ePax> Kör det som mask
<Otharath> fast kommer inte ihåg vilket kommando, och lyckas inte komma på något bra att söka på google med :(
<Anickname> okej, så jag ska ändra wlan0's ip adresser, till vad? måste sluta nu men måste veta vart jag ska återta mitt arbete (fått besök)
<maxflax> Om jag skriver "mount  -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/Storage"  för att mounta en disk i bash hur skriver jag för att åtstadkomma samma sak i fstab?
<ePax> 192.168.0.10
<ePax> Typ vad som helst men inte 192.168.0.1
<Anickname> okej tack för hjälpen :) jag återkommer senare om du e kvar då ePax
<Anickname> ePax: är jätte tacksam
<ePax> 192.168.0 <---- det är din nätverk så du kan inte heler använda 192.168.1.1 <--- det blir en annan  nätverk
<ePax> :D
<ePax> Anickname: Vassego... lycka till :D
<ePax> assåååå.... gmote rox :D
<Philip5> maxflax: kommer du köpa en riktigt fet dator till mig i julklapp i år då? en värsting intel i7 med godis till... ;)
<Philip5> ops maxflax sorry, fel person :)
<Philip5> maxjezy:  kommer du köpa en riktigt fet dator till mig i julklapp i år då? en värsting intel i7 med godis till... ;)
<antii> Philip5: haha
<Philip5> maxflax: fast jag kan ju så klart ta en från dig också :P
<maxflax> Philip5 - försöka går ju
<maxflax> :D
<maxflax> måste man boota hela dator för att fstab skall läsas in eller räcker det att starta om X
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja kanske :)
<yeager> värsting med i7? en iMac 27" alltså :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, behöver du mitt konto nr?
<maxjezy> Philip5, kolla
<maxjezy> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQ3ZkhsPTUI/AAAAAAAAA30/b64N5YTnOLU/s1600/lastrendersupermarioplaysupermario.png
<maxjezy> supermario och luigi sitter och spelar :)
<cahoot> maxflax: mount -o remount torde räcka
<cahoot> maxflax: mount -o remount <partition>
<maxflax> cahoof - vill kolla så att mina ändringar i fstab går igenom
<antii> maxflax: :)
<cahoot> maxflax: mount; mount -o remount <partition>; mount - läs och jämför
<antii> maxjezy..
<Otharath> äntligen hitta vad jag leta efter: "dpkg-divert --divert /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop --rename /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop.bak" :)
<maxjezy> antii, ..
<Philip5> yeager: nä ingen mac här tack :(
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, kul bild
<Philip5> maxjezy: och med mycket DOF behöver man ju inte tänkte så mycket på detaljer i modeller eller texturer :D
<coobra> :D
<coobra> hur bra är cpun i3 ???
<antii> coobra: :)
<antii> vill ha i3 530 servern:p
<antii> till
<maxjezy> Philip5, tror du mina modeller är kass?
<coobra> antii: ere bra eller
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, nja men kanske tummas det på detaljer nu?
<maxjezy> Philip5, njae :)
<yeager> Philip5, inget fel på hårdvaran :)
<Philip5> yeager: möjligt men jag vill inte stödja det bolaget
<maxjezy> Philip5, bra det
<maxjezy> mac mördar barn på bekostnad av design
<ePax> coobra: Den är 5kit bra :D
<ePax> 350M IAF :D
<ePax> dual core med 2 virtuella kärnor så det ser ut som om det är quad :D
<haffe> Jag tror jag gjorde mitt livs sämsta affär.
<haffe> Jag köpte en begagnad C2D E8200 för 700:-.
<Philip5> jag har just nu en c2d e6600 nu och den bröjar kännas gammal
<Nafallo> ehrm. i3 ar iofs inte en server CPU :-P
<dagon_> goder afton
<dagon_> Philip5: är du igång och raljerar nu igen? ;)
<ePax> Jag vill ha en htpc med i3 :S
<dagon_> htpc med i7
<dagon_> min nuvarande cpu funkar bra som server cpu
<dagon_> åtminstone för mig
<dagon_> har amd-v stöd så
<ePax> jag tror att det skulle räcka med en i3 och en nvidia grafikkort
<Philip5> dagon_: jajamen
<Philip5> maxjezy: du läcker i min simulering :(
<maxjezy> Philip5, kör en rendering så man får se :)
<Otharath> någon som vet ifall man kan byta viewport automatiskt när man öppnar program? typ så att chromium alltid hamnar på viewport 2 och när man startar det så byter man automatiskt till 2. Och alla övriga program öppnas på viewport 1 och man byter automatiskt dit?
<Otharath> jag har lyckats ändra var de startas genom att ändra lite i compiz men hittar inget bra sätt att göra så den byter viewport till den där programmet startades :(
<Philip5> maxjezy: tar nog en stund. är inte så nöjd med hur det läcker
<maxjezy> Philip5, men du har gjort fluid bakningen?
<maxjezy> isf, visa den!
<maxjezy> idag måste jag lägga mig tidigt
<maxjezy> runt 22
<maxjezy> inte sovit på över 24 timmar
<Philip5> kör en ny simulering just nu
<Philip5> ska åka och handla lite och när jag är tillbaka så är den klar och jag kan rendera ut något utan några krävande material
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> köper du med mjölk till mig
<maxjezy> och oboy
<Philip5> ska jag skicka med dcc sedan eller?
<maxjezy> ICQ annars?
<maxjezy> eller så kan ja lägga upp en ftpserver
<Philip5> jabber i så fall har jag ju sagt men du vägrar ju vara en cool open source-kille
<kodein> netcat <--> netcat
<Philip5> maxjezy: sedan chattar jag inte med någon på icq som inte har sexsiffriga nummer ;)
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> av 100 på min icq så är 0 online
<maxjezy> alla har övergett ICQ
<Philip5> för att de kör jabber antar jag ;)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet du om man kan använda output från kameran som textur på objekt?
<maxjezy> typ en plane
<maxjezy> realtime, frame by frame
<maxjezy> tänk dig en fotbollsarena med storbildstv
<Philip5> kan jag tänks mig men har inte provat
<maxjezy> jag kommer inte på någon metod
<maxjezy> antar det kräver nodes isf
<henrikon> alltså...jag försöker titta på raw-foton från en nyare canon-kamera....och det verkar inte fungera?
<cahoot> vad fungerer inte?
<henrikon> att visa bilderna
<dagon_> är någon av er hemma med SLiM?
<henrikon> har googlat lite men hittar fler folk med samma problem men ingen lösningar
<Nafallo> med tanke pa att facebook anvander xmpp/jabber kan man nog anta att Philip5 har ratt :-P
<cahoot> henrikon: cr2 filer alltså?
<henrikon> japps
<kodein> ufraw.
<cahoot> du kan extrahera den inbyggda jpg'n
<henrikon> har provat ufraw...
<cahoot> gimp har en raw plugin
<kodein> mm, två, till och med gimp-ufraw och gimp-dcraw (ufraw bygger på dcraw)
<cahoot> importprogrammet i gnome visar utan problem mina cr2
<kodein> allt funkar bra för mig med i shotwell, f-spot, nautilus och geeqie. :)
<cahoot> nautlius visar cr2?
<kodein> (funkar även ok i feh eftersom den lyckas läsa den inbyggda jpeggen, även om den klagar)
<kodein> cahoot: för mig, ja
<henrikon> jag använder canon d60 och det verkar vara en uppdateringar av raw-formatet...
<cahoot> henrikon: provat dcraw?
<henrikon> nop
<henrikon> finna i software center?
<kodein> henrikon: 60D menar du? D60 var ett tag sen den försvann från marknaden. ;)
<henrikon> 60d ja
<kodein> så de har uppgraderat rawformatet, alltså?
<kodein> trist.
<henrikon> verkar så
<henrikon> dcraw finns inte som paket?
<cahoot> dcraw påstås klara 60d
<henrikon> någon som har en länk till dcdraw i paketform?
<cahoot> Canon EOS 60D RAW Image Quality
<cahoot> We've recently started looking at RAW files converted with dcraw, an excellent freeware raw converter.
<cahoot> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/E60D/E60DRAW.HTM
<cahoot> http://www.cybercom.net/~dcoffin/dcraw/
<cahoot> Version: 8.99-1+b1 i debian sid
<cahoot> måste finnas i ubu också
<henrikon> bara källkod där ju?
<cahoot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=lucid&searchon=names&keywords=dcraw
<Nafallo> !info dcraw
<ubot2> Nafallo: dcraw (source: dcraw): decode raw digital camera images. In component main, is extra. Version 8.99-1 (maverick), package size 175 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Nafallo> !info dcraw lucid
<ubot2> Nafallo: dcraw (source: dcraw): decode raw digital camera images. In component main, is extra. Version 8.86-1build1 (lucid), package size 168 kB, installed size 468 kB
<Markslap> !info Cowsay
<ubot2> Markslap: Package Cowsay does not exist in maverick
<Markslap> Aw
<Nafallo> Markslap: du fick for dig att vi anvander uppercase i paketnamn?
<henrikon> hmm, verkar som jag redan har dcraw installerat...
<coobra> ePax: 5kit ?
<ePax> skit
<Anickname> ePax: tbx
<Anickname> ePax: byta ip'n på wlan0, kommer du ihåg?
<ePax> Säg mig vad har du i interfaces
<Anickname> vad är det för kommando jag ska skriva?
<Anickname> iwconfig?
<ePax> Jag lär dra snart men här har du sveriges l33t linux haxx0rz :D så vem som helst lär kunna hjälpa dig
<ePax> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Nafallo> haha. nano... valdigt "elite" ;-)
<Anickname> det står auti lo, sen iface lo inet loopback
<Anickname> vad var det med l33t ....?
<ePax> Nafallo: Jag har inte nämnt att JAG är elite :)
<Anickname> auto lo*
<Anickname> ne?
<Nafallo> ePax: nope. du motbevisade det istallet ;-)
<ePax> Anickname: NIce ta bort allt annat som du har förutom auto lo och raden under
<ePax> och starta om network
<Nafallo> dock. jag antar att nano fortfarande ar "standard"
<Anickname> elite? förlåt om jag verkar dum nu men jag är ett frågetecken på det där haxxor grejjerna du skrev:P
<ePax> Nafallo: Som sagt.. Jag ahr inte sagt att jag är Elite... läser du mellan rader eller?
<Anickname> starta om network, är det nåt killkomando du syftar på?
<ePax> Anickname: /etc/init.d/networking restart
 * Nafallo gissar att ePax menar sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart :-P
<Nafallo> eller i 10.10, sudo restart networking
<Anickname> ah
<ePax> Annars kan du köra samma kommando som naffalo säger... samma sak väl
<ePax> :D
<Anickname> så reconfiguring network interfaces
<Nafallo> ePax: invoke-rc.d ar en wrapper runt ditt satt, med lite extra safety-checks :-)
<ePax> Anickname: Ifconfig och se vad du har uppe... har du enbart lo uppe så fungerar inte nätverke tigen
<ePax> ifconfig*
<Anickname> eth0 lo wlan0 är uppe
<Nafallo> ifconfig ar iofs pa vag att blir deprecated ;-)
<ePax> I 11.04 eller?
<Anickname> ePax: ? jag kör mint 10 julia
<Nafallo> inte Ubuntu som styr det.
<Anickname> 11.04 kommer väl inte förens nästa år?
<Nafallo> ifconfig = ip, iwconfig = iw
<ePax> Anickname: ifconfig | grep inet ... skriv här om du har någon ip förutom 127*
<Anickname> ok ska se
 * Nafallo har iofs anvant ip i flera ar redan :-)
<dagon_> *drumroll*
<Anickname> 192.168.0.1 bcast 192.168.0.225 mask 255.255.255.255
<Nafallo> Anickname: s/225/255/
<ePax> Anickname: Asså logga in på din router från en annan dator och byt mask till 255.255.255.o
<ePax> 0*
<ePax> 255.255.255.0
<Anickname> ePax: ok, finns det nåt bra sätt att göra det med terminalen, eller ska jag göra det genom webläsaren?
<ePax> och starta om router och kom tillbaka...
<ePax> Nej. webbläsaren
<Anickname> ok till 192.168.0.10 då?
<ePax> Ändra bara det som jag sagt. 255.255.255.255 till 255.255.255.0
<ePax> 255.255.255.255 = NOLL IP ADRESSER
<ePax> nada
<Nafallo> ePax: fel
<ePax> nehep
<Nafallo> ePax: /32 = en ip
<ePax> är det
<ePax> då lärde jag mig nåt nytt
<ePax> Anickname: vänta nu :D
<Nafallo> du kan inte ha ett subnat utan ip-addresser.
<ePax> Aaa
<Anickname> local adress?
<ePax> eller nej
<ePax> en ip
<ePax> du ska ha fler
<ePax> Anickname: Gör det jag sa..
<Nafallo> i det har fallet vill natet troligen ha en /24 dock :-)
<ePax> Ändra bara det som jag sagt. 255.255.255.255 till 255.255.255.0
<ePax> och starta om routern
<Anickname> ok? har en lista som heter DHCP Clien Lease Info och i den är det bara en adress, samt mask och lite annat
 * Nafallo anvander /32or en hel del pa sina routrar, men de ar mycket mer kompilicerade ;-)
<ePax> Sätt även på DHCP på din router
<Nafallo> jag routrar mina /32or :-)
<Nafallo> och emulerar att mina /32or tillhor en /28 :-P
<Nafallo> dessutom anvander jag .0/32 for saker ;-)
<ePax> Anickname: Välja antal ip adresser som du vill ha 192.168.0.10 till 30 räcker nog
<Anickname> ePax: det står att den har 255.255.255.000 här. kollar om jag kan ändra det
<ePax> Anickname: 255.255.255-.0
<ePax> Anickname: 255.255.255.0
<Nafallo> 000 ar ratt.
<Anickname> 192.168.0.10 har den redan, fast i listan jag nämnde står det 192.168.000.012
<Nafallo> Anickname: 012 eller 010?
<Anickname> ser två här
<Anickname> den ena kanske är till clienten dvs min dator när jag tänkte efter.
<Nafallo> .10 ar en forkortning av .010
<Nafallo> fwiw
<Anickname> det är ett comhemmodem btw. med inbyggd router
<ePax> comhem modem suger... om det är den där basic som dom har
<haffe> Modermodemet?
<haffe> Hjärtat i hårddisken?
 * ePax e hungrig 
<Nafallo> haffe: jag foredrar nog hjartat i min SSD ;-)
<Nafallo> mycket sotare kontroller, baserad pa en ARM processor :-)
<haffe> Ok.
<dagon_> jävla slim som inte vill funka
<ePax> Nafallo: vad jobbar du med?
<ePax> Det har jag nog aldrig frågat på alla dessa år här :D
<dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<Nafallo> ePax: datorer
<ePax> haha no shit :D
<Nafallo> dagon_: lol
<dagon_> :)
<Nafallo> !Nafallo
<ubot2> Nafallo är en hygglig prick utan prickar
<kodein> "Jag jobbar med data"
<Anickname> ePax: tbx
<Nafallo> !no, Nafallo is <reply><dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<Anickname> ändrade till .10 på slutet
<ePax> Anickname: Vilket då?
<Nafallo> Anicknam1: tror iofs ePax sa att du skulle andra 255.255.255.255 till .0 pa slutet?
<Anickname> på Lan inställningar,
<Anickname> network ip tror jag det stod
<ePax> Du skulle ha ändrat så som jag sa och så som Nafallo sa nyss.. Broadcast till 255.255.255.0 Enbart det
<cahoot> Anicknam1: varför använder du ubuntu's standard DE - gnome?
<ePax> min personnlig åsikt är att xfce suger... :S det är så 90 tal
<ePax> :D
<Anickname> ePax: haha verkligen, dock ere snabbt,
<Nafallo> cahoot: for att det ar bra och inte sa komplicerat?
<Anickname> men jag försöker lära mig Flux för jag tycker det är kul att bredda mina vyer lite :)
<ePax> Anickname: Vill du ha tips. Använd gnome och kör virtualbox och lär dig i vboxen flux eller whatever
<cahoot> wicd
<Anickname> ePax: hittar inte broadcast ipn
<dagon_> fluxbox is the shit
<ePax> Har du loggat in på din router nu med webbläsaren?
<Anickname> ePax:  jo fast det duger att bara kunna välja interface i inloggningen:P
<Anickname> ePax: ja jag e inne i den
<Anickname> gått igenom alla alternativen typ. kollat vad jag kan ändra osv. men hittar inte broadcast ipn, inte så jag kan ändra den iaf
<ePax> Asså personlingen så har jag inte samma modem/router men nånstans i nätverk - inställningar ska du kunna se / ändra ip till router brouadcast osv.... där ska du ändra 255.255.255.255 till 255.255.255.0 och starta om routern
<ePax> Annars googla på namnet på din router så kanske du hittar någon howto
<Anickname> ePax: jag får leta runt en stund, återkommer sen :)
<ePax> mmm
<cHarNe2> var kan jag se vilka filer som systemet försöket läsa?
<ePax> cHarNe2: Omdefinera frågan :D
<ePax> Omformulera... whatever
<ePax> wget maaaaaaaat
<Nafallo> ePax: tror du maste anvanda food://pizza eller sa :-)
<cHarNe2> okok, kan jag på nått sätt se vilka filer som systemet läser?
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: ja
<cHarNe2> om jag kör "cat hasdas.txt" kan jag se det nånstans?
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: troligen i din terminal
<Anickname> Advanced Settings - Static Route. kan det ha med nåt att göra? hittar en "subnet mask" med platts för att fylla i en ip där iaf?
<ePax> cHarNe2: Asså cat visar ju bara inehållet i filen som du väljer att den ska visa... Inget körs förutom cat
<cHarNe2> jag har ett php-script som körs, det säger att den inte hittar några filer, men jag tror bara att den läser från fel mapp
<cHarNe2> och jag vill veta vilken mapp den läser från så jag kan ändra sökväg
<cHarNe2> ePax: cat var bara ett exempel
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: kor php-scriptet med php-cli och mojligen anslut strace?
<Anickname> ePax: add static route? fylla i subnet mask med den ipn du nämnde?
<cHarNe2> jag kan inget php :P
<ePax> Anickname: Svar NEJ... på allt annat än 255.255.255.255 ändra till 255.255.255.0
<ePax> Det är enbart det du behöver göra
<ePax> Anickname: Det är subnet mask och det det du ska leta efter "SUBNET MASK"... den ska vara 255.255.255.0 och starta om routern sedan
<Anickname> ePax: damn, asså hittar verkligen inget ställe jag kan konfigurera det på. men det trådlösa fungerar ju annars, bara på flux det inte finns nåt bra sätt att ansluta på :S
<ePax> Anickname: Om inte du har förstått så funkar det men du har enbart "EN" ip adress.. Och det är nog det som är problemet
<Anickname> ePax: hittat subnet mask, men den ligger i en lista där det står "this page allows youto add static route"
<ePax> Har du ingen DHCP så kan inte dina datorer hämta / få en ip dress från routern
<Anickname> DHCP såg jag någon stans. ska jag grejja med det?
<ePax> OM inte du ställer in det manuellt och ändrar subnetmask så att routern delar ut / har , fler ip adresser
<Anickname> på den dhcp sidan så är subnet mask 255.255.255.000
<Anickname> och den går inte att ändra
<ePax> Även vad det gäller DHCP så även om den är på så ska du konfa dina ip adresser... du ska skriva från vilken till vilken ip den ska dela ut... exempel 192.168.0.10-192.168.0.40 ... då har du 30 ip adresser
<ePax> SÃ¥ ja
<Anickname> finns en knapp som det står "force available" på
<Nafallo> subnet mask 255.255.255.000 ar okay.
<ePax> Anickname: Jag lämnar dig nu... måste äta
<Anickname> ePax: tack för hjälpen iaf
<maxjezy> LOL, chatroulette.com och första jag snackar med är 3 danskar
<maxjezy> jävla danskar och dricka öl på söndagar!
<virtuald> de dricker alltid öl
<virtuald> de dricker öl på lunchen och kör tillbaka till jobbet
<cHarNe2> kan man se varför man är bannad från #ubuntu?
<virtuald> om du skriver typ /ban #ubuntu så ser du nog banlistan, annars /mode #ubuntu +b, sen får du leta upp vad som matchar ditt värdnamn
<Nafallo> virtuald: det kommer val inte saga varfor?
<virtuald> ok
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: fraga den som bannade dig antar jag?
<cHarNe2> Nafallo: tror det är mitt hostname eller ip
<Nafallo> om inte den personen ar narvarande borde vilken op som helst kunna kolla bantrackern
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: ah. sa sluta anvanda den proxyn da? :-)
<virtuald> är tele2:s gprs bara nere här eller i hela landet?
<kodein> ja
<kodein> hint: http://www.tele2.se/kundservice/driftinformation.html
<Philip5> maxjezy: jäklar vad det tog tid att mesha partiklarna i loggan av "dig". text blir så tesselterad när man gör om den till polygon
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det klart nu?!
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> 185 av 300 frames är klara
<maxjezy> renderar?
<Philip5> nä konverterar
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> hur många frames/minut gör du?
<Philip5> är loggan som tar tid
<Philip5> eftersom den spiller igenom så får jag sätta clipping på allt som passerar igenom den och det tar extra tid
<maxjezy> vilket program?
<virtuald> kodein: står att allt funkar där
<kodein> virtuald: då funkar väl allt då.
<Philip5> realflow
<virtuald> nej
<Philip5> skapade den enkla scenen i blender och sedan exporterade till realflow
<maxjezy> ge mig en preview då?
<maxjezy> behind the scene material
<maxjezy> :)
<andol> Lärdom från filmen Tron: Då du inte känner till root-lösenordet kan du alltid pröva att med användarnamnet backdoor.
<barzam> andol: har inte alla ett sånt konto på sin dator?
<kodein> andol: lärdom från demolition man; om du inte har tillräckliga privilegier, välj "override"
<Nafallo> andol: bah. alla vet att det ar admin/!admin
<Nafallo> lardom fran MSA2000 G3
<EAG> så.. filmen var värdelös?
<Nafallo> EAG: knappast. larde ju andol ett nytt trick! :-)
<EAG> ;)
<andol> EAG: Hyfsat kass, men tillräckligt välgjord för att vara underhållande, typ
<andol> Nafallo: Precis, hade ingen aning om att det kontot var obligatoriskt att sätta upp :)
<kodein> klart FBI har ett backdoor-konto.
<kodein> de har ju allt annat.
<Nafallo> kodein: inklusive Demi Moore! :-D
<haffe> Någon som har några förslag på vad man ska göra med 20 Gb DDRII ?
<Nafallo> haffe: stoppa i en dator kanske? ;-)
<EAG> skänk till nån fattig datornörd
<EAG> det är ju jul
<Nafallo> dessutom... 20Gbit?
<Nafallo> sa 2.5GB?
<Nafallo> fortfarande samma svar dock. stoppa i en dator...
<HeMan> haffe: IB?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vill du se en preview av själv scenen utan partiklar?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> bjud på de du har
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är den här scenen som jag simulerar att den fylls med vatten från partikelsystemen du ser början på uppe till höger och vänster så möts vätskan på mitten: http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/wix0vzwy/preview.png
<Nafallo> Philip5: fin 500 dar... :-/
<maxjezy> Philip5, najjs!
<maxjezy> prickarna är fluid lr?
<Philip5> nja
<maxjezy> partiklar
<Philip5> de är bara pints där
<Philip5> points
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> ska bli vattenmesh som nu genereras
<Nafallo> Philip5: oh! du fick min attention vid "pints" :-)
<Nafallo> uppmarksamhet
<henrikon> hur vet man om gimp använder en plugin man instalelrat?
<kodein> den här recensionen av legacy var lite underhållande: http://www.vf.se/kultur-noje/noje/bottenbetyg-till-nya-tron-filmen
<kodein> "Det positiva man kan säga om filmen är att den visade mig något jag aldrig sett förut, nämligen en tolvåring utbrista i en ironisk hipsterapplåd till eftertexterna"
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur känns det att få sitta modell då? ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, gött :)
<maxjezy> jag brukar normalt sett inte gå så här långt i modellandet men
<maxjezy> jag känner att jag kan göra ett undantag
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du testat realflow något?
<Philip5> eller kollat på det
<Philip5> du har deras egen demo real här för den senaste vesionen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKIQP8uKuPk
<maxjezy> nepp, bara pillat i bländer fluid simulatorn
<maxjezy> cool!
<Philip5> det är ju inte open source men jäkligt kraftigt på det det gör
<Philip5> simulerar vätska, gas, soft och rigid bodies
<Philip5> och sånt
<Philip5> sedan exporterar/importerad man det mellan sitt 3d program och realflow
 * maxjezy undrar vart du får tag på alla dessa program för hundratusentals kronor
<Philip5> finns som trial
<maxjezy> misstänker att det inte är någon idee att testa ens på min dator
<Philip5> små enkla testgrejer går rätt bra men när det blir mer komplexa grejer eller mycket partiklar så kräver det ju lite beräknande
<Philip5> det är rätt kul :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: oavsett så är det coolt att det släpps den här typen av kraftfulla program även till linux och inte bara för windows om än inte gratis eller öppna
<Nafallo> Philip5: du vet att Avatar ar gjord pa Ubuntu va? :-)
<saba> Nafallo: källa på det? :-)
<Nafallo> bade majoriteten av workstations och renderingsfarmen
<Philip5> Nafallo: jag tror att avatar gjordes med hjälp av en jäkla massa program och olika OS och inte bara ett eller ens av en studio
<Nafallo> saba: http://jordanhall.co.uk/general-articles/avatar-film-rendered-with-enormous-ubuntu-server-farm-4701468/
<Nafallo> ^-- Philip5
<Philip5> överlag så är ju linux rätt poppis at ha i farmarna för rendering och simulering
<Nafallo> jag vet mer, men ar under NDA :-/
<Gallop32> Vet någon om det finns ett chattrum där man kan snacka TV-spel?
<Gallop32> Helst på fri-nöd.
<saba> Nafallo: härligt, men isf är ju inte själva detaljjobbet gjort på Ubuntu vad jag förstår.
<Nafallo> saba: det kan inte jag utlasa av det. vad far dig att tro att sa inte ar fallet?
<Nafallo> Gallop32: ehrm. "nöd" ar knappast ratt oversattning av "node" ;-)
<Gallop32> fri-nod
<Nafallo> det later vettigare.
<Gallop32> Det Kungliga Frinodtekniska Elektronikbaserade Kommunikecentralen.
<speedxcore> tips på hur man kan se exakt hur mkt OS tar i ubuntu. Jämfört med andra processer. Jag letar efter en mkt avancerad minnesvisningsvy. Vill se vad kernel drar osv. Tips?
<saba> Nafallo: därför att filmerna endast har renderats där, av vad som framgår
<Nafallo> speedxcore: ehrm. fragan ar val vad du kan installera som INTE tillhor Ubuntu :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jo sant
<speedxcore> =)
<Gallop32> Om man listar alla kanaler på freenode med "-sv" eller "-se" eller ".se" eller ".sv" i sig så kommer #ubuntu-se högt upp.
<Nafallo> saba: du missade biten dar minst 90% av arbetsstationerna ar Ubuntu? :-)
<Nafallo> Gallop32: gott :-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: nej. du har rätt
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag vill veta vad de grundläggande processerna drar. Kanske har jag missat nån flagga i top?
<Gallop32> Men ni vill bara snacka Ubuntu och datorer här.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: men ja, for att svara pa den fragan antar jag att du far installera en server med enbart ubuntu-minimal grunden och sedan kolla top eller nagot?
<Gallop32> Så finns det ingen "vanlig" chatt som inte är IRC som man kan prata på längre?
<Nafallo> Gallop32: ingen aning. jag bryr mig inte om mycket annat an Ubuntu har ;-)
<saba> Nafallo: ja det gjorde jag.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: Jo bra tips
<Nafallo> saba: som sagt. Avatar ar mestadels Ubuntu :-)
<Nafallo> saba: en hel del av deras andra produktioner ocksa, dock inte alla.
<saba> fortfarande undrar jag vilka program de använder
<Nafallo> heh
<Gallop32> Blender 2.5 alpha.
<Gallop32> Varje proffs val.
<Nafallo> kommersiella program som kostar massor och inte finns att kopa overallt.
<Gallop32> Minst 50.000 kr per dator.
<Nafallo> en hel del tweaks overallt i grundsystemet ocksa.
<Gallop32> Som heter typ Turbo CAD 2000.
<Nafallo> Gallop32: forsoker du trolla eller nagot? du ar inte duktig pa det, sa ge upp.
<saba> Nafallo: det som förvånar mig är att de inte använder Mac. Jag känner två animatörer som jobbar uteslutande på Mac samt flera klippare som även de jobbar uteslutande på Mac (jobbar själv med film, dock inte som klippare)
<Gallop32> Trolla?
<Gallop32> Det är ju så dyrt.
<Nafallo> saba: finns inget som sager att deras arbetsstationer inte ar mac? :-)
<Nafallo> det enda jag hittar ar att deras renderingskluster ar massor av HP blades.
<Nafallo> (inte den storsta deployment jag vet om av dem, men iaf...)
<saba> Nafallo: program är inte per automatik kompatibla med Linux bara för att Linux körs på Mac?
<Nafallo> saba: nope. programmet de anvander ar for linux dock vad jag forstatt.
<Nafallo> well, huvudprogrammet antar jag
<Chrimprider> Godkväll alla hoppas ni haft en bra helg
<Nafallo> saba: med mac antog jag att du menade apples hardvara, men du kanske tanker pa Mac OS X snarare.
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> mssa koolt!
<Nafallo> ?
<saba> Nafallo: ja, jag menar OS X
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> det vet jag inget om.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: bli inte for besviken bara... ;-)
<speedxcore> på?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: speciellt inte om det ar en viss generation av HPs :-P
<Nafallo> speedxcore: hur mycket en "ren" Ubuntu drar pa viss hardvara ;-)
<Philip5> maxjezy: vill du ha en update av blender 2.55.1 då?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: du som kan sånt här. vad är skillnaden på virt och res minne. Virt är så mkt den vill använda? men res är så mkt en task använder nu?
<saba> speedxcore: tänk på att rätt så få saker körs mixat user och kernel space i ett operativ system och top kommer inte att visa kernel space
<maxjezy> Philip5, självklart
<Nafallo> Philip5: hehe. du och dina versionsnummer. hogsta ar inte alltid bast ;-)
<saba> speedxcore: däremot kan du kanske hitta något i /proc/
<maxjezy> up2date3 is my mellan namn
<Chrimprider> har ett fenomen på ett program (xbmc) ,,, när man bläddrar bland menyerna / filmerna eller startar en film så e de flicker i onscreen menyerna eller när man spelar filmen så flickrar manöverpanelen för spolning mm någon som varit med om samma eller liknande ?
<Philip5> Nafallo: joooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeee
<speedxcore> saba: kan man få en inblick i kernelspace?
<speedxcore> på nåt sätt
<Nafallo> Philip5: nope
<Philip5> Nafallo: joho! högst versionsnummer när man dör vinner!
<saba> speedxcore: kan och kan kan du säkert, men normalt tittar en på processer och kernel körs naturligtvis inte som en process.
<speedxcore> ne klart
<saba> speedxcore: top läser sin info från /proc/, det borde finnas mer där men vet inget program som kollar sånt.
<saba> speedxcore: om du kikar runt själv så hittar en lätt på google vad allt betyder
<speedxcore> saba: har googlat på massor. Skrivit en egen lite manual =)
<speedxcore> minneslapp
<Nafallo> speedxcore: har du kollat man top? :-)
<saba> eventuellt om du är riktigt jävlig så borde det finnas sån debug-info som kernel kan dumpa, om du kompilerar själv och väljer det.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ja =)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: det ar forklarat dar i...
<speedxcore> virt/res?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag läste men förstod nog inte språket fullt ut
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ska läsa igen
<saba> speedxcore: hittat ett sätt redan
<EAG> bah
<saba> i /proc/meminfo finns det info om att min kernel stack tar 2744 kb
<saba> kernel stack syftar antagligen på processernas basminne i kernel
<Nafallo> hmm. salsa...
<saba> eller så syftar det på kernels egna funktions-stack
<saba> page tables 26 432 kb är även det kernel
<speedxcore> saba: jag läser
<EAG> har inetd blivit förändrat på sistone ?
<speedxcore> i den filen nu.. tack
<saba> speedxcore: i /proc/sys/kernel/ har du mer.
<speedxcore> ah
<Pierre__> hall
<Nafallo> EAG: ar inte den inbakad i upstart i dessa dagar?
<saba> sen ligger ju alla processer under /proc/*PID*/ och där kan du säkert hitta mer basic info om minnesanvändning, t ex så har varje process 3 minnessegment, varav första består av programmets binärkod. Hanteringen av såna tar också upp minne i kernel
<EAG> Nafallo: nått krånglar iaf...
<speedxcore> saba: grymt. tack
<Nafallo> hmm. blir nog inte att slanga in smurf i SOV idag :-/
<saba> speedxcore: kolla även /proc/slabinfo
<saba> och förresten, dmesg borde även skriva ut sån info i början
<saba> [    0.629357] Freeing initrd memory: 10748k freed
<saba> [    0.677098] Freeing unused kernel memory: 908k freed
<saba> [    0.677802] Freeing unused kernel memory: 412k freed
<saba> [    0.678236] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1644k freed
<saba> leta i loggarna helt enkelt
<speedxcore> ah
<speedxcore> saba: nu har jag flera spår att gå på.. tack
<saba> :-)
<Chrimprider> nån som kör XBMC här ??
<speedxcore> saba: har använt linux ett tag. Men försöker få kontroll nu
<speedxcore> saba: man kan ju alltid trycka i en massa hårdvara å det funkar. men det känns inte helt tillfredställande.
<saba> speedxcore: jag skulle kalla det för mikrooptimering att försöka få ner kernels minneshantering, om det är vad du försöker med
<speedxcore> saba: nej. vill mest veta vad alla delar gör, och hur det sitter ihop
<EAG> borde det inte stå "tcp  0  0.0.0.0:9999 ... LISTEN"  om det nu står 9999/tcp i /etc/services ?
<saba> aha
<EAG> som output från netstat
<EAG> eller kvittar det?
<Nafallo> EAG: ehrm. korde du netstat -n ? :-)
<EAG> -putan
<Nafallo> n = numeric
<Nafallo> kvittar vad du har i services
<EAG> ok
<EAG> det är det som är ändrat nu eller?
<Nafallo> EAG: inte saker pa att jag forstar fragan. jag trodde du forvantade dig att den skulle saga vad du sagt att det ar i /etc/services istallet for :9999 ?
<EAG> problemet är att den inte verkar starta
<EAG> det är en ftp-server som ska lyssna på den porten
<EAG> i /etc/services står det  9999/tcp
<Nafallo> ah.  du undrar varfor den inte ar i listan... forstar inte vad det har med /etc/services att gora :-)
<EAG> det är väl där det anges?
<Nafallo> services ar bara en lista pa vilken port som ar vilket program.
<Nafallo> EAG: sa ja... du gor fel :-)
<Pierre__> Någon som kan förbarma sig över en newbie?
<Nafallo> /etc/xinetd.conf eller sa verkar troligare :-)
<EAG> jag gör ingenting egentligen..
<Nafallo> om du petar i /etc/services har du gjort nagot... :-)
<EAG> jag har inte xinetd installerat
<Nafallo> sa ehrm. var det inte inetd du ville ha?
<Pierre__> Någon som kan förbarma sig över en newbie som har problem med installationen?
<Nafallo> kan hjalpa om du har en demon for det forst... ;-)
<Nafallo> !ask | Pierre__
<ubot2> Pierre__: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<EAG> jo jag har ju inetd men inte xinetd
<Nafallo> EAG: ah. sa ta reda pa vilken konf fil den anvander da?
<EAG> eller rättare sagt inetutils-inetd som det verkar heta nu
<Nafallo> EAG: dpkg -L inetd | grep etc
<Nafallo> EAG: t.ex.
<Nafallo> eller vad det nu ar for namn du bestammer dig for att den heter ;-)
<EAG> du är så underhållande
<EAG> verkligen
<Nafallo> det var inte tankt att vara underhallande.
<Nafallo> det var tankt att peka dig i ratt riktning
<EAG> du förstår mkt väl vad jag menar
<Nafallo> nope. min hjalp ar frivillig. om du inte vill ha den sa slipper du :-)
<Nafallo> ska titta pa film istallet oavsett.
<Pierre__> Tack Nafallo och ubot2 - Jag tänkte installera ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso idag. Jag tänkte göra det brevid en win 7 installation. Så jag brände och bootade med installationscdn. Efter att ha lokaliserat disken jag ville installera på och valt partitionsstorlek (15Gig) så kom jag så lång att den ville ha mitt namn, datornamn, användarnamn, lösen och val av olika login. Men då jag fyllt i allt så hände inget med "
<Pierre__> göra om processen från början
<Pierre__> men inget - knappen förblev grå.
<Pierre__> :(
<Pierre__> Så jag kommer inte vidare.. Vad gör jag för fel?
<Nafallo> Pierre__: jag har inte installerat om pa lange, men normalt sett ar gra knappar att du inte fyllt i alla falt eller att du inte fyllt i dem ratt.
<Nafallo> anvandarnamn och troligen datornamn kan inte ha mellanslag t.ex.
<Nafallo> bada losen maste vara samma, och troligen inte for enkla.
<Pierre__> Nafallo: Den enda indikation på att den inte var helt nöjd va på mitt korta lösenord. Resten var gröna "bockar" på. Så jag testade långa svåra, men siffror och gemener/versaler och fick bra lösenord i grön text, men inget. Jag hade mellanrum mellan för och efternamn, men testade att sätta ihop dessa. Lösenorden var samma och datornamnet var ett enda ord.. :(
<saba> Pierre__: om du har allt rätt med datornamn, användare osv gå tillbaka till partitions-delen och se till att du har allt rätt där som behövs osv.
<saba> naturligtvis borde du inte kunna gå vidare om det var något fel, men särskilt troligt är det inte att "ditt namn"-delen buggar
<Pierre__> Saba - patritionsdelen var lite dåligt förklarade tycker jag och jag höll på länge där, inte minst för att försäkra mig om att den inte skulle sopa ut win 7 för mig, men enligt vad jag läst så kräver den 2.7 gig och jag allokerade 15..
<Pierre__> Saba: detta bekräftades också rätt i mitt winbaserade partitions verktyg efter mitt försök.
<saba> Pierre__: och du har satt rätt så en partition ska monteras till / t ex?
<Pierre__> saba: jag valde disken jag ville ha installationen på och där var en slider som jag kunde dra fram och tillbaka beroende på hur stor del jag ville ha till partitionen. Väl satt, så klickade jag "installera nu" och kom vidare till tidszon, tangentbordslayout och sedemera loginuppgifter där jag inte kom längre. Längst ner på installationsförloppet stod dock: "Redo när du är" och jag var redo, men knappen förblev grå.
<elias79> hej
<elias79> hur hanteras ramdiskar ?
<saba> Pierre__: i så fall har jag ingen aning. Generellt när nånting är fel så är det en själv som missat något (orsaken kan visserligen vara otydlighet eller vad som helst). Ett tråkigt tips kan också vara att kolla så CD-skivan stämmer
<Pierre__> saba: hur kollar man det? (Jag har laddat hem och bränt..
<saba> Pierre__: tror installationen kan kolla sig själv, du väljer det när det precis startat
<Pierre__> Ja värt ett försök.. Stort tack för era råd.. Jag skall prova en gång till nu tror jag.. En än gång - tack.
<ePax> Va konstigt... flyttade över suse från win7 till ubuntu (virtualbox os) men kunde inte få nätverkt att fungera med suse... xp funkar :S
<elias79> GRR
<henrikon> någon som är bra på gimp och ufraw?
<henrikon> johanbr,  bra på gimp och ufraw? =)
<Pierre__> saba, Nafallo: Problemet med den grå framåtknappen under loginuppgifter var att den inte gillade stor bokstav i mitt användarnamn. Snopet.. Nu kommer nästa fråga: Efter komplett installation så förväntade jag mig att jag skulle få ett val av os att ladda, men den slungade in mig i Windows direkt. Hur gör man för att välja os?
<Pierre__> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man kommer in i Ubuntu efter att ha installerat det brevid Windows 7?
<Pierre__> Guess not.. :(
<saba> !ask henrikon
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask henrikon' not found
<saba> !ask | henrikon
<ubot2> henrikon: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<henrikon> jag behöver få gimp att lira med dcraw, eller rätt version av dcraw iaf...
<henrikon> hur gör jag det?
<Pierre__> Frågar igen och denna gången väntar jag snällt lite längre: Jag har installerat Ubuntu brevid Win 7, men hur botar jag upp Ubuntu? Kommer per automatik in i windows..
<henrikon> du installerade ubuntu först och sedan windows va?
<Pierre__> Nej nej - Windows sedan länge, idag Ubuntu
<Pierre__> Är det verkligen igen som har installerat Ubuntu vid sidan av en windows installation som vet hur man skall boota upp Ubuntu?
<Philip5> är nog många här som gjort
<Pierre__> Philip5: Man tycker det, men ingen verkar vilja hjälpa? :(
<Philip5> däremot så bruka man ju inte direkt fastna  mitt i installationen där man skriver in data
<Philip5> om det var problemet?
<saba> Pierre__: jag har faktiskt aldrig gjort det då jag aldrig kört Windows själv. Det lär finns tonvis av guider för det på nätet dock, på engelska, svenska, kinesiska, ryska, thamuanska. Hitta nån sån i väntan på svar vettja.
<Pierre__> Det var problemet, men det fann jag lösning på (gillade inte stor bokstav i mitt användarnamn). Nu har jag installerat Ubuntu och ombetts starta om, men jag slungas in i windows.
<Pierre__> Ja tack saba - Jag letar för fullt.
<saba> lycka till
<Philip5> Pierre__: har du installerat med wubi eller vid sidan med egen parition?
<Pierre__> Jag installerade från isofilen man laddar men från hemsidan. Brände den och lät den skapa en partition efter det att jag identifierat rätt disk att installera på.
<Pierre__> wubi vet jag dessvärre inte vad det är.
<Philip5> jo men har du startat insallationen från windows eller har du startat den från att rent boota om datorn och därifrån installerat?
<Philip5> wubi är när man startar installationen från windows
<Pierre__> Ah, nej - wubi provade jag först, men den gav mig ett error i installationsskedet, så jag provade att ladda hem ison, bränna och installera den vägen..
<Pierre__> Alltså bootat datorn och använt installations dvd, som jag brände..
<elias79> hej philip
<elias79> hur lägger jag swappen eller en vm i ram ?
<ePax> 0_o
<elias79> grrrr
<K350> Vad var det man skulle sätta i ssh_config för att hålla SSH sessionen lievande. ClientAlive ngt..?
<Philip5> elias79: hängde inte med på vad du ville göra
<elias79> jag har läst tipsen om ramdiskar tmpfs mm men lyckas inte mount en ramdisk
<Philip5> jag brukar inte använda det
<elias79> så du har inte kört ramdiskar
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-12
<realubot> *snark*
<MooCow93> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2ztNGl8_srE#t=36s
<lag^> Tja!
<DrGrov> Yo
<vainoharhainen> lolol
<vainoharhainen> lag^: sluta sov
<lag^> vainoharhainen: wat, jag är vaken :(
<vainoharhainen> Brabra!
<lag^> oj, jag såg inte att du "flydde" haha
<vainoharhainen> ;D
<vainoharhainen> lag^: vad göres då
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Sluta mobba lag^ nu för i helvete!
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Vi har ju redan en diskussion på andra kanalen.
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Jag.. stalkar dig :D
<MooCow93> Sluta lagga, lag^.
<lag^> mobba? MOBBA? wat
<lag^> MooCow93: que?
<DrGrov> En stalker? Detta är intressant.
<MooCow93> Vilket LAG håller du på?
<lag^> mitt eget.
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: lopeta nyt kukapoika!
<lag^> hörru! Håll finskan utanför :(
<vainoharhainen> ;<
<lag^> vainoharhainen: jag kan också finska vettu! Fast typ en svordom bara :P
<lag^> och räkna kan jag också. Så passa dig :)
<vainoharhainen> lag^: det är DrGrov expert på
<vainoharhainen> svära altså
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Mittä vittua!
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Nyt saatana lopetat nuo kukkapoika puheet ennenkö otan sen lihamyllyn taas esille
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: lag^ -^
<lag^> :ooo
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: ska försöka :)
<lag^> vainoharhainen: VA!
<lag^> måste jag googletranslata? fyfan
<vainoharhainen> hahaha
<vainoharhainen> Google translate på det han skrev blev cp :D
<vainoharhainen> Nu stannar knullar dem blomma ennenkö pojke talar jag tar det köttkvarnen upp igen
<DrGrov> Jag kan translata det direkt.
<vainoharhainen> lol'd
<DrGrov> LOL
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: bara vi övermänniskor som kan det :D
<DrGrov> Google translate, fan vilken härlig upplevelse varje jävla gång.
<vainoharhainen> haha ja den är grym på finska :)
<DrGrov> Helt underbart, får dom mest bisarra översättningarna i mannaminne
<vainoharhainen> haha
<lag^> jag såg en lustig google translate förut. Vänta ska ni få se :P
<lag^> välj Svenska->Engelska, skriv in följande:
<lag^> Din mamma har talgoxar, men varför är där en tupp på din åsna?
<lag^> översätt :P
<vainoharhainen>  Din mamma har talgoxar, men varför är där en tupp på din åsna?
<DrGrov> Jag vägrar Google translate, pasta in det på vårt PM lag^ så läser jag
<vainoharhainen> Äitisi on suuri tissit, mutta miksi siellä kalu perseeseen?
<vainoharhainen> lol'd
<DrGrov> LOL
<vainoharhainen> HAHAHA
<vainoharhainen> Your mom has great tits, but why is there a cock in your ass?
<lag^> :D
<vainoharhainen> lag^: hahahha!
<vainoharhainen> vafan
<vainoharhainen> lag^: den blev cp på finska med
<DrGrov> Perkele!
<lag^> hehe
<DrGrov> Jag sväljde nästan snusen nu :D
<lag^> svalde*
<lag^> :<
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: snus? har ni sådant i finland
<lag^> oh, igår upptäckte jag snuff
<DrGrov> lag^: Nej, sväljde snusen.
<lag^> har ni hört talas om det? :(
<vainoharhainen> lag^: ja lol
<lag^> DrGrov: Nej! SVALDE :@@
<vainoharhainen> lag^: du är efter.
<vainoharhainen> ;D
<DrGrov> lag^: Sväljde, försök nu.
<lag^> vainoharhainen: meh! SNIFFA SNUS?
<vainoharhainen> lag^: ja
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Ja, klart vi har snus från vårt kära land i väster. Sverige alltså.
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: Men det är rätt dyrt va?
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Brukar langa hem rätt många stockar varje gång jag får tag på snuuus.
<vainoharhainen> DrGrov: beställ på nätet annars
<DrGrov> vainoharhainen: Ja, det kostar rätt mycket under disken så att säga men oftast får jag tag på det från Sverige direkt.
<vainoharhainen> ah okey
<DrGrov> Går inte att få in via nätet mera, helt omöjligt
<vainoharhainen> Varför inte? hrm
<vainoharhainen> Har dom koll nu för tiden?
<vainoharhainen> lag^: Va ju sådant man testa när man gick i högstadiet.
<vainoharhainen> lag^: du provade eller
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Nej :o
<lag^> vafan?
<lag^> bara ta för givet att jag provat allt :(
<realubot> lag^: Varför är du inte i #offtopic-ubuntu-se?
<vainoharhainen> lag^: ;D
<lag^> realubot: För att jag tycker inte om den som "styr"
<lag^> och det gör inte du heller!
<vainoharhainen> lag^: ubot och einand är bästa vänner
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Mm!! Och grisar kan flyga :)
<vainoharhainen> lag^: kan dom inte :(?
<lag^> vainoharhainen: :(
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Inte heller kan man åka skridskor i helvetet!
<lag^> Förstår om det kommer som en chock :(
<vainoharhainen> lag^: kan du flyga då?
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Ja, om jag sätter mig i ett flygplan?
<vainoharhainen> lag^: :<
<vainoharhainen> lag^: du har gjort mig väldigt besviken nu.
<lag^> vainoharhainen: But why? :(
<vainoharhainen> lag^: Du har sagt att du har kunnat flyga
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Nej! Lies!
<vainoharhainen> :(
<vainoharhainen> Fan blev hungrig nu
<lag^> jag med
<lag^> lite
<lag^> ska vi äta mat?
<vainoharhainen> lag^: om du lagar?
<lag^> vainoharhainen: kommer du hit då?
<lag^> "nej"
<lag^> Nä, skyll dig själv då :P
<lag^> Snart får vi nog en utskällning för att vi är så offtopic :(
<vainoharhainen> lag^: nja men du kan ju flyga har du sagt så du kan hämta mig
<vainoharhainen> lag^: äh dom sover nu.
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Troru att jag är din privata pilot eller? :<
<vainoharhainen> Lätt
<vainoharhainen> hade vart awsome
<vainoharhainen> Du får gärna klä ut dig till en uggla isf
<lag^> vainoharhainen: Pfft! Jag känner en kille som utbildar sig till pilot :D
<lag^> men han har jag redan paxat :)
<vainoharhainen> mewmin kan sticka klädsel.
<madbear> gonatt lag^
<madbear> och påminn mig du vet
<madbear> :D
<lag^> madbear: men björnen
<lag^> oj
<lag^> vad var det jag skulle påminna dig om?
<lag^> :(((
<madbear> hehe
<lag^> Du ska inte lita på mig!
<lag^> jag är gammal och senil nu
<madbear> ja men du vet
<madbear> cdn jag sa
<lag^> hmm..
<madbear> fprnattnsova
<madbear> men nu mer vetenskapens värld
<lag^> jahaja
<lag^> Godnatt du lilla björn :)
<madbear> va tvungen att mdeleelaa att nobelpristagaren kör ubuntu
<madbear> i fys
<madbear> alla fysiker kör linux såklart
<madbear> men det visste vi ju redan
<madbear> gonatt
<lag^> :)
<vainoharhainen> madbear: natzi! igen
<vainoharhainen> lag^: pff
<lag^> vainoharhainen: :(
<vainoharhainen> Du har snott min plånbok nu med
<vainoharhainen> urk
<lag^> :<
<vainoharhainen> Hmm beslutsångest
<vainoharhainen> Vänta på dexter eller sova
<lag^> ååh
<lag^> dexter
<lag^> :))
<vainoharhainen> Kommer ju så sent ;<
<lag^> vilken tid ungefär?
<vainoharhainen> Tror dom brukar komma vid 3-4
<lag^> okej
<DrGrov> Egentligen skulle jag kolla film, Colombiana, och sedan lira 2-3 matcher FIFA 12 men här sitter jag ändå :D
 * lag^ spelar trivia :D
<vainoharhainen> lag^: problem
<lag^> vainoharhainen: problem officer?
<MooCow93> "KINGSTON DDR3 HYPERX 8GB 1600MHZ CL9 (2X4GB)"... "När du är ute efter ett högpresterande minne"
<MooCow93> 399 kr inkl. moms.
<lag^> O.o
<MooCow93> Helt sjukt.
<MooCow93> 512 MB kostade ju typ en tusing nyss...
<lag^> jag köpte min 16gig för typ 300
<MooCow93> Min dator har 3 GB RAM och köptes för precis ett år sedan ny.
<MooCow93> 16 jävla GB RAM?!
<MooCow93> Herre. Gud.
<lag^> oj
<lag^> ram
<MooCow93> HUR kan det dyrbara minnet vara så billigt nu?
<lag^> det var inget
<lag^> :D
<lag^> läste knasigt
<MooCow93> ? Vad trodde du jag menade?
<lag^> minnepinne
<MooCow93> Ja, de är också helt sjukt billiga numera.
<lag^> jag skyller min förvirring på vainoharhainen
<MooCow93> 50 spänn får man ett på 4 GB.
<MooCow93> Sämsta möjliga kvalitet, förstås.
<MooCow93> Går sönder efter en halv användning.
<vainoharhainen> lag^: LOL!
<lag^> vainoharhainen: LOLOLO
<vainoharhainen> MooCow93: vadå nyss? det var många jävla år sedan 512mb kosta 1k
<vainoharhainen> lag^: trololololol
<lag^> ja vafan.. jag köpte en 2gigare i veckan för 200ish
<MooCow93> ...
<MooCow93> Eh...
<vainoharhainen> ööh..
<vainoharhainen> ..!..!??!!
<MooCow93> ...
<MooCow93> Jävla idioter.
<MooCow93> Hur översätter man Silicon Valley till svenska? Kiseldalen?
<vainoharhainen> MooCow93: lugna ner dig
<MooCow93> "Se tv-spelens utveckling till HD-grafik och nyskapande spelflöde."
<MooCow93> Bra svenska.
<lag^> undra om inte MooCow93 varit nedfryst i ett decennie och nyss vaknat upp igen och är helt förtvivlad över de "billiga" priserna :P
<MooCow93> De är inte "billiga".
<MooCow93> De är sjukt billiga.
<lag^> jeje
<vainoharhainen> Har dom vart länge :P
<vainoharhainen> Fattas bara att SSD diskarna ska droppa lite i pris så blire prima.
<MooCow93> "An Islamic cleric living in Europe has said that women should not be close to bananas or cucumbers, in order to avoid any 'sexual thoughts'."
<lag^> mm
<DrGrov> God morgon allihopa! :)
<phnom> MOrrn
<itmannen> Minus 20 grader ute. Och jag måste snart ut :(
<DrGrov> Här är det lyckligtvis enbart ca. -5 ännu. Blir dock kallar senare i veckan verkar det som. Vågar inte ens kolla ifall det blir varmare.
<kodein> har / någon speciell innebörd i procmail-conditions?
<Julol> itmannen: Samma här, el 17 minus bara
<lilleman72> någon här som har erfarenhet av mmorpg server på linux?? jag har laddat hem men jag fattar nada hur man ska installera den
<itmannen> Fy för den lede. Just nu är det inte värt inkomsten att åka och gå ut med en hund.
<itmannen> Dags för annat ett tag.
<Coffe> är Barre  vaken ?
<arcsky> hur kan jag lagga till svenska tecken i irssi?
<larsemil> arcsky: /set term_charset UTF-8
<arcsky> jag är bäst
<arcsky> funkar icke
<larsemil> kör du i screen?
<larsemil> arcsky: ^^
<arcsky> larsemil: japp
<arcsky> svenska tecken fungerar i terminalen dock
<arcsky> men ej irssi
<larsemil> arcsky: kör du irssi med -U ? ctrl + a + d och sen screen -UrdaA
<larsemil> prova det.
<larsemil> screen kräver en unicodeparameter.
<arcsky> äöäöäöååäöäö
<arcsky> fungear ej
<Myrtti> ser bra ut för mig
<arcsky> icke irssi emed -U
<amelia> arcsky: fungerar det i irssi utan screen?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> om inte har du nog mismatch på encodings.
<amelia> arcsky: kolla vad termchar i irssi är satt till.
<arcsky> amelia: hur kollar jag det?
<amelia>  /set termchar
<arcsky> ./set termchar
<arcsky> visar inget
<amelia>  /set term_char
<amelia> ska det vara.
<arcsky>  term_charset = UTF-8
<larsemil> arcsky: och du har kört screen med -U
<amelia> arcsky: och terminalen är utf8 och du kör screen med -U ?
<arcsky> maste man starta om screen och irssi kanske?
<amelia> arcsky: ja
<amelia> du måste starta med screen -U irssi
<amelia> sen behöver du inte -U när du kör resume
<arcsky> ok
<arcsky> nasta fraga innan jag startar om
<arcsky> alla kanaler jag har uppe nu kan jag fixa sa alla de autojoinar?
<amelia> arcsky: ja, det går.. men krävs en del konfande.
<arcsky> ok
<Nafallo> amelia: wut?
<Nafallo> amelia: Ubuntu har val alltid UTF-8 som default? :-)
<amelia> Nafallo: how would i know? och vad säger att han faktiskt kör ubuntu?
<Nafallo> amelia: "#ubuntu-se" ;-)
<Nafallo> nar vi nu talar om defaults :-P
<Nafallo> haha. nagon snubbe kom just och berattade att lamporna var av...
<Nafallo> "well, duh..."
<Nafallo> jag tyckte mest att jag inte behovde lampor i det har data centret annu :-)
<arcsky> äöä
<arcsky> fungerar ju icke
<Nafallo> arcsky: jag ser dem...
<amelia> jag med..
<arcsky> inte jag
<arcsky> i termianlen ser jag men nar jag gor screen -U sa blir det knas
<Nafallo> arcsky: sa kor inte screen -U. jag har aldrig gjort det, och inte haft problem.
<Nafallo> arcsky: eller i korthet, lyssna inte pa amelia. hon gar inte att lita pa ;-)
<Nafallo> troligen lyckades du kora bade screen och irssi i UTF-8 konverteringslage eller nagot :-P
<Nafallo> sa typ dubbel utf-8, men det ar bara min gissning.
<amelia> Nafallo: vad snäll du var idag då... :(
<Nafallo> amelia: du missade ";-)"
<amelia> Nafallo: nej, jag tjurar ändå.
<Nafallo> bamsefar: pussa amelia glad igen
<Nafallo> :-)
<amelia> Nafallo: då får du leva med att jag är tjurig på dig till ikväll.
<Nafallo> amelia: det vet jag inte om jag kommer lyckas med.
<amelia> Nafallo: stackars dig då...
<Nafallo> mmm
 * Nafallo ger amelia en pepparkaka
<larsemil> hmm. blir ordentligt oroligt när sshd_config bara försvinner från systemet.? kan den göra det om den är öppen och ssh krashar tror ni?
<Nafallo> larsemil: kan vara att openssh-server inte ar installerad?
<larsemil> Nafallo: jo det är den, har ju kört ssh tidigare. men efter krash fanns inte filen
<Nafallo> larsemil: illa.
<Nafallo> larsemil: apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<larsemil> Nafallo: jag fick igång det, tog en config från en nästan identisk server och det fungerade. det läskiga var att filen försvann av sig själv
<Nafallo> larsemil: fsck, eller intrang? kolla dina loggar.
<larsemil> .bash_history är oroväckande tom. men å andra sidan så har den inget password och det är ingen som kört sudo su - eller liknande
<amelia> fan vad hungrig jag är...
<Nafallo> larsemil: /var/log/auth.log /var/log/*
<Nafallo> men framforallt /var/log/auth.log
<Nafallo> larsemil: dessutom kan det vara ide att kora etckeeper.
<andol> etckeeper är smidigt
<petaspeedbeaver_> Finns det nåt sätt att göra ett paket av en helt manuell installation av ett program? Om jag kopierar fil för fil dit den ska, men ändå vill kunna ta bort allt med Synaptics?
<phnom> petaspeedbeaver_: Ja, du får bygga ett deb-paket av det, och sen installera det med synaptic/dpkg
<phnom> petaspeedbeaver_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<phnom> petaspeedbeaver_: Vad är det för program?
<petaspeedbeaver_> Håller på att försöka få igång BankId från SEB, men behöver installera det manuellt, kopiera filerna själv, för att kolla vad det är som inte funkar.
<petaspeedbeaver_> Men jag har för mig att om man kompilerar ett program och installerar det, så kan man efteråt generera ett paket så att det kan avinstalleras, men detta är en annan sak då.
<larsemil> petaspeedbeaver_: bankid i mobilen, det bästa som hänt
<petaspeedbeaver_> om man inte har en nokia, modellen efter 3210 ;)
<phnom> 3310? En av de bästa mobilerna jag har haft. ;)
<phnom> petaspeedbeaver_: Det går nog att installera paketet, sen ta bort filerna manuellt, sen lägga dit filerna manuellt. Men det är väldigt fult.
<phnom> Vad får du för fel? Kanske någon här som kan hjälpa dig med det annars.
<petaspeedbeaver_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767777/
<larsemil> lunchdags! NOM NOM NOM!
<Haffe> Omnomnom.
<petaspeedbeaver_> Lösningen är här! Det var bara att jag inte hade katalogen /usr/local/bin ! Om jag skapar den manuellt så funkar installationen. Ha en bra lunch ...
<Slartibart> Kan nån förklara varför det blir såhär när jag försöker mounta en samba-mapp? http://pastebin.com/Qc7ck6ri
<kodein> du har ställt den som ro och försöker montera den som rw
<kodein> det är den förklaring jag har iaf
<Slartibart> kodein: Men varifrån kommer ro då?? Det förstår jag inte. Det finns väl inget "i bakgrunden" som inställningar hämtas ifrån, utan det är väl bara raden jag skriver? Och där är det väl inget ro?
<Slartibart> Utdelningen på fjärrservern är "Tillåt att andra ändrar/skapar filer", men inga gästinloggningar tillåtna.
<kodein> titta i loggfilerna på fjärrservern?
<CasperN> någon som vet om det finns en vettig "maskinist miniräknare" till linux alltså http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machinist_calculator
<CasperN> typiskt brukar de se ut såhär, http://www.prlog.org/10936157-4087-ag-lowres.jpg men jag har även sett kommersiella program som verkat smidigare, men inget till linux...
<phnom> matlab? Eller Octave.
<CasperN> nja, för komplicerat och långsamt
<CasperN> letar efter något som är simpelt snabbt och färdigt
<kodein> borde väl gå att göra egen utan större bekymmer?
<CasperN> allt går ju att räkna ut med en vanlig miniräknare eller penna och papper, men tanken är ju att underlätta alt sånt
<phnom> octave är väl inte långsamt :P
<CasperN> nej, men att skriva in allt
<CasperN> jag vill ju bara mata in vad jag vill ha och få ett svar
<Haffe> CasperN: Har du testat bc ?
<phnom> Jamen, du skriver ju inte funktionerna en gång, sen använder du dem.
<Haffe> Eller units
<CasperN> bc, units?, upplys mig
<Haffe> Det är terminalprogram.
<Haffe> units är ett enhetskonverteringsprogram.
<phnom> Å andra sidan kan du ju bara programmera in funktionerna i din vanliga ti-83a också...
<CasperN> sant, men det är ju inte vad jag är ute efter
<phnom> Nä... Men skriv funktionerna i octave, matlab eller maple. Du behöver ju bara skriva dem en gång... Om de naturligtvis inte finns färdiga redan...
<CasperN> jag är ju mer ute efter ett program i stil med vad du får upp om du googlar "machinist calculator", så att vem som helst som ska arbeta med en svarv eller fräs fattar hur det fungerar
<phnom> Jo, men du har ju inte sagt vad du ska använda den till, så jag antog att det var för din egen skull.
<CasperN> nu sa jag
<CasperN> :)
<CasperN> nä, men tänk dig att du vill ha något så idiotsimpelt som det bara går, det ska fungera när man står ute i ett kallt garage, dvs när hjärnan går på energispararläge
<CasperN> aja, får väl leta reda på en programmerare och tigga lite då
<phnom> CasperN: SKa det vara gui?
<CasperN> det underlättar ju
<CasperN> och gärna ett skalbart :)
<CasperN> jag vet inte riktigt vad som är mest lättanvänt, men detta ser ut som ett alternativ http://promachinist.com/
<CasperN> sen finns det ju en massa olika varianter
<Slartibart> Bah.. Vad är det för kommando för att söka efter mount.cifs i paket? dpkg nånting?
<CasperN> det kanske är en enkel sak att programera själv iof, och ett program som är lätt att utöka
<CasperN> men jag är ju så himla lat :)
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<CasperN> hej på dig
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har koll på programkällor, paket o liknande? Det är nåt som är galet med min laptop. Något säger mig att samba4 är källan
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get -f install
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767805/
<UkuleleSolen> Nja... samba har inte velat installera sig, jag kan omöjligen komma in i någon skrivarinställning och jag kan inte ens se att det finns ett nätverk via filhanteraren.
<Slartibart> Finns inte mount.cifs i oneiric ={??
<UkuleleSolen> Vid installation av samba4 via synaptic får jag läsa E: samba4: underprocess installerade post-installation-skript gav felkod 1
<itmannen> Har ni problem med BankID i 64-bitars ? Kolla då in denna sida: http://magnus-k-karlsson.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-install-swedish-bankid-on-ubuntu.html
<itmannen> Det funkar iaf klockrent i min Ubuntu 11.10 64-bitars
<UkuleleSolen> itmannen: BankID är egentligen den enda anledningen till att jag bootar om till Windows av och till
<itmannen> Ok. Men testa detta så slipper du
<UkuleleSolen> itmannen: Det vore något :)
<UkuleleSolen> Ingen som har någon teori om vad mitt felmeddelande vill säga?
<itmannen> Jo visst. Jag använder det
<itmannen> Inte om felmeddelandet alltså :)
<CasperN> det verkar ju som att många har problem med bankid, så bra fynd itmannen
<itmannen> CasperN,  Jjag har sett det många gånger att folk har problem
<CasperN> gör en videoguid om det :D
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, ett Youtbube-klipp hade varit guld
<itmannen> :) Bra tänk. Men det gör sig ju nästan själv att installera
<itmannen> Bara några rader kod i terminalen
<UkuleleSolen> Det skulle ha funnits en deb-fil, som bara var att klicka på och köra...
<CasperN> mjo, men gör en video där man tar upp de olika alternativen i olika ubuntumiljöer kanske
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen,  Men det går väldigt lätt i terminalen också
<itmannen> Själv så gillar jag att hålla på via terminalen
<itmannen> Och ska jag installera en deb så använder jag Gdebi.
<UkuleleSolen> itmannen: Jag är ingen motståndare av terminalen, av princip. Men terminalen är dålig reklam för Linux och Ubuntu. I alla fall när det gäller såna handhavanden som endast går att lösa via terminalen
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen,  Jag förstår vad du menar
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kan göra enklare saker i terminalen och följa guider. Men att förklara för någon av mina släktingar... näe. Där är jag ett stort fan av GUI
<itmannen> Men jag är nog lite nörd och störd :)
<UkuleleSolen> Återigen, det finns ingen som vet vad "E: samba4: underprocess installerade post-installation-skript gav felkod 1" vill säga mig?
<itmannen> Inget fel jag känner igen
<UkuleleSolen> I min filhanterare finns inte nätverket synligt över huvud taget. Så var det sedan jag gjorde en nyinstallation
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kan omöjligen installera skrivaren jag har på nätverket
<UkuleleSolen> och kan inte nå eller nås av de andra datorerna. Sånt har ju funkat klockrent tidigare
<HakanS> itmannen: Hur gör du för att få tag på filen som ska laddas ner när du går in på https://install.bankid.com/ ?
<derfian> UkuleleSolen: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=610650 ?
<ubot2> Debian bug 610650 in samba4 "samba4: fails to start and install, due to undefined symbol" [Important,Fixed]
<UkuleleSolen> derfian: kan du förklara för en novis vad man kan ha för hjälp av sidan du länkade till?
<derfian> UkuleleSolen: Kör "LANG=C aptitude install samba4" som root och skicka upp resultatet till en pastebin nånstans, vetja.
<UkuleleSolen> du missade inget tecken där?
<speedxcore> Letar efter alternativ till pingdom, har dom fått konkurrens än? Eller fortsätter pingdom att köpa sina konkurrenter?
<larsemil> speedxcore: varför vill du inte ha pingdom? inte svar på din fråga men jag är nyfiken
<speedxcore> larsemil: hehe, dom är väl ok. Men skulle vara kul med fler aktörer, upphandlingsmässigt om inte annat.
<UkuleleSolen> aptitude: command not found
<itmannen> Byt ut mot apt
<derfian> UkuleleSolen: testa apt-get istället för aptitude då.
<UkuleleSolen> ska bli
<derfian> Kommer inte aptitude med som standard längre, förresten?
<itmannen> Nope
<larsemil> speedxcore: jag älskar pingdom. :)
<itmannen> HakanS,  Jag har laddat hem den
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767829/
<andol> Lite synd bara att pingdom inte låter en göra kontroller över IPv6...
<andol> larsemil: Inte för att det är något problem för dig dock :P
<itmannen> HakanS,  Den finns här om du inte får hem någon: http://itmannen.se/files/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<derfian> UkuleleSolen: heter din dator MARCUS-HP-PAVILION-DV6-NOTEBOOK-PC?
<UkuleleSolen> japp
<larsemil> andol: tss! vår cutting edge teknikserver kör ipv6!
<derfian> UkuleleSolen: ser ut som en bugg i sambapaketet, jag rekommenderar att kolla om den redan är rapporterad, annars rapportera den.
<ePax> Hmmz... Samba4... Stable eller fortfarande i alfa/beta?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<ePax> andol: är inte det bättre med nagios?
<itmannen> Love is in the air :D
<UkuleleSolen> derfian: Om det är en bugg, får jag bara finna mig i det och hoppas någon löser den, eller vad då?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Du som är kunnig. Kan du inte fixa en deb till folket för BankID ?
<itmannen> Många räds terminalen även om det är ganska enkelt där också
<larsemil> andol Nafallo http://pastebin.com/zqxXsPE9 det här är det jag hittar i loggen på den burken som jag inte gillar riktigt. hur ska jag tolka det?
<Nafallo> larsemil: cron.daily
<HakanS> itmannen: Jag har redan BankID på datorn. Jag undrade bara hur du kan få hem filen när du går in på https://install.bankid.com/
<larsemil> Nafallo: 00logwatch  apt  aptitude  bsdmainutils  exim4-base  locate  logrotateman-dbntp  standard  sysklogd  sysstat
<UkuleleSolen> denna dator har ju lirat nätverk tidigare. Är det 11.10 som är problemet?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Aha. Jag fick hem den men kommer inte ihåg hur :)
<Nafallo> larsemil: jag ser bara att cron.daily kickar vi den tiden normalt sett. sa att du har nagot att ga pa.
<Nafallo> larsemil: jag har inte tid att kora forensics at dig.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Jag har haft detta ett tag
<larsemil> Nafallo: förstår det. tack för hjälpen!
<HakanS> itmannen: DÃ¥ tycker jag inte att du ska skriva om guiden: "Det funkar iaf klockrent i min Ubuntu 11.10 64-bitars"
<andol> ePax: Vill nog hävda att det är bättre med båda. Nagios låter dig göra en massor olika tester så att servrarna beter sig som det ska etc, medans pingdom låter dig göra en massa nåbarhetstester från olika deler av världen (eller i alla fall europa och nordamerika), så att du ser att nätet är okej.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Men det är sanningen. Varför skulle jag ljuga ?
<HakanS> itmannen: Vad händer då när du går in på https://install.bankid.com/?
<ePax> andol: Jag har aldrig använt pingddom men det är säkert så som du säger. Men en sak som jag gillar starkt är att det finns en hel del apps för mobiler för nagios.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Och så finns det andra möjligheter att få hem filen än via den sidan. Google is your best friend
<itmannen> HakanS,  Om jag går in dit nu så startar min BankID-klient
<derfian> UkuleleSolen: du kan testa att byta ditt hostnamn till något kortare än 16 tecken och se om det gör nån skillnad
<HakanS> itmannen: Men om man inte har BankId så står det att det inte finns stöd för 64-bitars Linux.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Varför "bråkar" du om detta. Du har ju själv fått igång det
<UkuleleSolen> derfian: aha. Ja, det kan jag prova
<itmannen> HakanS,  Men snälla du. Självklart så måste du installera klienten först.
<UkuleleSolen> Ö, var gör jag det förresten?
<itmannen> Jag förstår inte problemet. Antingen så följer man guiden eller så låter man bli. Enkelt
<HakanS> itmannen: Att säga att guiden funkar klockrent stämmer inte.
<HakanS> itmannen: Guiden handlar ju om hur man installerar klienten.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ok. Men jag beskriver från min lilla värld. Och där funkar det klockrent.
<itmannen> Och som vanlig så pyser han när det blir mothugg.
<itmannen> Som Amen i kyrkan
<derfian> UkuleleSolen: uh, bra fråga. hostname är rätt terminal-verktyg iaf.
<UkuleleSolen> ok, nu är det gjort. Omstart kanske?
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<phnom> itmannen: Jo, fast guiden ÄR ju ofullständig och direkt fel. Man måste ändra i headern för att få ner filen från install.bankid.com. [Och f.ö. så är det ju fel att säga/köra unzip på en tar-fil ;) ]
<UkuleleSolen> Nja... nu ser visserligen samba4, via synaptic,  ut att vara installerat. men vid en ominstallation läser jag fortfarande samma sak
<UkuleleSolen> och fortfarande saknas närverk i filhanteraren och ingenting händer när jag försöker få fram inställningarna till min skrivare
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Som jag ser så är samba4 fortfarande i alfa stadiet. Behöver du just samba4 av någon speciell anledning eller?
<UkuleleSolen> ePax: Jag har alltid haft samba4 installerat (utan problem) och trott att det varit nödvändigt för att köra nätverk
<ePax> Jag har samba med men inte samba4... Det är väl smaksak vad man vill ha i sitt nätverk.
<UkuleleSolen> Men då undrar jag varför mitt nätverk inte funkar något vidare.
<UkuleleSolen> en av de största felen är att "Nätverk" inte visas i min filhanterare över huvud taget
<itmannen> phnom,  Jag har då inte ändrat i någon header,
<phnom> itmannen: Och du laddade ner den från install.bankid.com, från din x64-maskin, utan att ha det installerat först?
<itmannen> phnom,  För övrigt så är guiden rätt. Hur skulle jag annars ha fått till det tror du ?
<phnom> itmannen: För att den hemsidan totalblockar alla webbläsare som säger att de är x64-maskiner, så _från den länken_ går det inte att ladda ner det.
<itmannen> phnom,  Följer man guiden så SKA klienten installeras först
<phnom> Ja, men guiden länkar till en sida som det inte går att ladda ner ifrån, om man sitter på en x64-maskin.
<itmannen> phnom,  Men då är det bara att testa andra alternativ. Inget konstigt med det. Eller hur ?
<itmannen> Funkar inte det ena så provar man något annat. Gammalt djungelordspråk
<phnom> itmannen: Jo, men nu var det korrektheten i guiden som det var fråga om, klart att det går att göra det på andra sätt
<itmannen> Nu är det utgång. med eller utan BankID :D
<UkuleleSolen> 222
<phnom> itmannen: Ska du göra en HakanS? :D
<larsemil> andol: pling
<andol> larsemil: plong
<larsemil> andol: har en dnsserver, vill skapa en kopia. är smidigaste sättet att kopiera alla conf filerna för domänerna eller kan man replikera det på något sätt? dns är min svagaste punkt.
<Coffe> larsemil,  där kan till och med jag hjälpa
<Coffe> men den första setup. så är det enklast att kopiera filerna först.. sedan göra de till secondary dns server( replikeringen )
<andol> larsemil: Givet bind så skulle jag låta den sköta syncandet.
<Coffe> larsemil,  guiden på ubuntu förklara  det rätt enkelt.
<andol> larsemil: Konceptuellt exempel - http://hastebin.com/d8JT0bXXjp.avrasm
<andol> larsemil: När du har uppdaterar zonfilen på master, och reloadar, så notiferar den slavarna om aktuellt serienummer på zonfilen. Är det ett nyare serienummer än vad slavarna har så gör de en axfr förfrågan mot master för att få det senaste.
<Coffe> jag tycker nsupdate programmet är smidigt att anv för små förändringar.
<larsemil> andol: grejen är att jag ska byta ut master nameserver så småningom
<andol> larsemil: Ja?
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, så det här handlar alltså inte om att sätta upp master+slave, utan att byta ut master?
<larsemil> andol: ja.
<andol> larsemil: Jo, i sådant fall torde du kunna kopiera confen rakt upp-och-ner, och sen uppdatera master-infon på slavarna.
<Coffe> :/
<Philip5> värst vad nu snackar depeche mode nu helt plötsligt... masters and servants
<larsemil> andol: min plan var att kopiera alla konfigfilerna, och sen bara peka om domännamnet på masterservern. det är idag gudrun.destinator.se och så när allt är konfat så pekar man om det till den andra.
<andol> Hmm, inte helt säker på att jag hängde med fullt där. Rör sig alltså om domänen destinator.se? Tänkte du att den nya DNS-mastern även den skulle heta gudrun, och att du bara uppdaterar ip-numret för gudrun?
<Haffe> Den heter Master And Servant och handlar om BDSM.
<larsemil> andol: det rör sig om 80talet domäner. gudrun.destinator.se är master idag. hon ska ersättas på grund av ålder. Jag ska sätta upp en ny
<larsemil> andol: så jag tänkte jag sätter upp en ny och pekar gudrun.destinator.se till den istället
<larsemil> andol: så slipper jag ändra alla domännamnens inställningar vad NS heter.
<andol> Jag skulle nog hellre gett servern ett nytt namn, för att slippa ta hänsyn till ttl:er för den ip-adress som står i den lokala zonen såväl som på glue-recordet i föräldrarzonen. På så vis kan du dessutom ha dem igång parallelt, testa så att allt bli rätt, etc
<kodein> kör på den senaste stormen, Yoda ;)
<andol> larsemil: Förresten, för att plocka fram min gamla käpphäst, så tycker jag nästan det ser ut som om gudrun.destiantor.se och ns2.netit.se står rätt nära vandra nätmässigt? :)
<antii> gudrun
<larsemil> andol: men då måste jag lägga till en namnserver på 80 zoner.
<andol> larsemil: Hanterar du såpass många domäner har du väl tillgång till något api du kan använda? Om inte annat du så borde du använda dig utav en registrar som tillhandahåller det.
<larsemil> aja måste rusa till buss
<andol> larsemil: Fast visst, givet att du ser till att göra rätt, att du ser till att även den gamla mastern hålls uppdaterad och lyssnande de närmaste dygnen så funkar det även att bara peka om ip-numret. Glöm inte glue-recordet dock.
<larsemil> puss andol !
<K350> Finns det alternativ till Compiz för att få en roterande kub, negativ och zoom?
 * itmannen lämnar ett viktigt meddelande. jag är ånyo hemma.
<itmannen> Nu har jag fixat en reviderad guide gällande att installera BankID. Så kanske jag slipper allt gnäll om den ursprungliga. http://itmannen.se/?p=2351#more-2351
<itmannen> Finns det en bra guide hur man tillverkar deb ?
<phnom> itmannen: Jag länkade en förut som verkade ok...
<phnom> itmannen http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<itmannen> phnom,  Ok. tack
<realubot> impaktor: Det här kanske är något? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<realubot> itmannen: Det var till dig.
<realubot> itmannen: Felpost.
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. :S
<realubot> impaktor: Felpost. Sorry.
<realubot> itmannen: Här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
 * realubot blänger på Tab-tangenten.
<impaktor> realubot: jag kommer aldrig förlåta din Tab-tangent.  :P
<HakanS> Du får ursäkta mig itmannen. Men jag skulle aldrig ladda hem ett program från en en anonym källa. Vad är det som säger att detta är BankID-klienten, och inte en trojan?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Det är som vanligt upp till var och en, var och hur man gör något.
<itmannen> realubot,  Tackar
<itmannen> HakanS,  Och du har den ju redan installerad. Så varför ska du då ladda hem den igen ?
 * itmannen har inte som fritidsintresse att sända virus eller trojaner
<itmannen> Men som sagt. Gör som ni vill.
<realubot> Ladda först ned programmet här: http://ge.tt/8FD0M5B?c
<realubot> Jag håller med HakanS. Jag tycker också att det är oseriöst.
<itmannen> realubot,  Smör smör :)
<realubot> Guiden lär ju indirekt användarna att ladda ner okända filer från en blogg för något så viktigt som bankid.
<itmannen> realubot,  vart tycker du filen ska ligga då ? Polishuset ?
<realubot> Det är bättre att du lägger in en länk till bankids sida: https://install.bankid.com/Download?defaultFileId=Linux
<itmannen> realubot,  Suck. Du kan inte ladda ned där om du kör 64. Har du inte förstått det än ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jo. Via länken jag precis gav dig.
<realubot> Testa själv på 64 bitars system.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har det installerat redan
<itmannen> realubot,  Det var som.......
<realubot> itmannen: Vad var det jag sa. :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Kommer ej ihåg. Har du sagt något ?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju mer seriöst att länka till en fil som ligger på bankid.com än att dela ut en helt okänd fil på ge.tt.
 * itmannen har reviderat sin guide
<itmannen> Så är alla nöjda och glada :D
<itmannen> Utom HakanS för han lär hitta något annat att klaga på.
 * realubot klappar itmannen på huvudet så peruken dammar.
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> ;)
<itmannen> Purple Haze fill my brain
<itmannen> Bläää. Nu måste jag snart ut igen.
<itmannen> Tur att kommunen har ett tomgångskörningsförbud på 3 timmar
<swecarp> 3 timmar alla andra har 5min
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ni bor på fel ställe :)
<itmannen> På tal om deb. Detta verkar också intressant: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/debreate-helps-you-create-debian-ubuntu.html
<itmannen> swecarp,  Och så tolkar jag regler lite efter eget tycke:)
<itmannen> Lätt att förväxla ett litet m med ett t
<swecarp> hehe
<itmannen> Men vem bryr sig om detta mitt ute i vildmarken
 * itmannen drar på sig täckbyxorna och ger sig ut i skogen
<hexabit> Slutar jobbet nu :) Hem o käka
 * realubot ringer polisen och anmäler itmannen försvunnen.
<realubot> Han sågs senast i en IRC-kanal.
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet hur man får Photshop att fungera i Linux? Har tankat hem CS3/CS5 och en CS5 portable men har inte lyckats.
<CasperN> jag vet, men jag tänker inte hjälpa någon med piratkopierad mjukvara :)
<Krawlezt> Hjälp mig med det riktiga istället? :)
<CasperN> vad ska du använda photoshop till, jag är säker på att det finns en OSS lösning som täcker ditt behov
<Krawlezt> Jag ska designa och ändra och fixa saker till min hemsidor.
<Krawlezt> Har alltid använt Photoshop till det.
<CasperN> dags att lära sig något nytt då kanske?
<Krawlezt> Gillar inte Gimp eller krita.
<CasperN> vad är det du ska göra då?
<Krawlezt> Fortfarande skapa/ändra och fixa hemsidor :)
<CasperN> som du anser att gimp och krita eller alla andra OSS inte klarar?
<Krawlezt> Det har jag inte nämnt något om men jag är van och gillar Photoshop mer än Gimp/Krita
<Krawlezt> GimpShop har jag hört om dock inte lyckats få fram.
<CasperN> aja, då får du googla en lösning på ditt problem då ツ
<Barre> Krawlezt: det är ingen "hit" att köra PhotoShop genom wine har jag hört. OM du väl får igång det, så finns dokumenterade fall där licensen slutat att fungera (har jag fått förklarat för mig) :/
<Krawlezt> Barre: Det har jag också hört men Gimp och Krita är inte mina favoritprogram
<Barre> Krawlezt: om du måste köra PhotoShop, kör det på OSX istället. (eller om du inte vill köra andra OS, lär dig Gimp)
<Barre> Krawlezt: jag tror det är enklare att lära sig gimp än att köra photoshop genom wine ;)
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Det tar nog mer tid för dig att försöka installera Photoshop i Ubuntu än att lära dig Gimp/Krita
<Barre> Krawlezt: vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<HakanS> Barre var snabbare :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Krawlezt http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<realubot> Krawlezt: Finns howto på sidan.
<CasperN> photoshop cs5 fungerar väldigt bra i wine
<Krawlezt> Barre: 11.10
<CasperN> det är en handfull saker som buggar med opengl, men det går att leva med
<realubot> Krawlezt: GimpShop är ju gammalt som gatan.
<Krawlezt> Ja, deras howto är inte bra realubot
<realubot> Det har nog inte uppdaterats på läääänge.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: http://pixlr.com/editor/
<CasperN> anvädn den :D
<Krawlezt> Haha
<CasperN> seriöst, har du provat???
<Krawlezt> Nej.
<CasperN> gör det då
<Krawlezt> realubot: Deras Howto var inte den bästa, man måste tydligen kopiera massor utav filer från Windows till Linux.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror tyvärr att det enklaste är att dualboota Windows och Ubuntu eller köra Photoshop i Windblows i Virtualbox.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Så är det.
<CasperN> sen finns ju http://www.photoshop.com/tools/overview
<CasperN> för bildredigering
 * Krawlezt inser att han måste lära sig Krita..
<CasperN> fungerar också klockrent i linux
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ska du följa howto:n så måste du installera Photoshop i Windows i.a.f.
<CasperN> sen för målning finns ju mypaint, inkscape för vectorkrafik
<CasperN> och en hel drös annat
<Krawlezt> Gimp eller Krita?
<CasperN> gimp
<Krawlezt> Får väl lära mig använda det istället för PS
<CasperN> eller pixlr på nätet
<CasperN> det är väl adobe som äger pixlr idag
<CasperN> och de eftersträvar ju en onlineversion av photoshop
<CasperN> så där känner du dig säkert hemma
<Krawlezt> Tänker inte köra någon Webbaserad editor.
<CasperN> varför inte?
<Krawlezt> Jag körde Photoshop i 10.10/.04 så därför gillade jag det sen kördes det mycket i Windows.
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Varför betala 9000:- för Photoshop när Gimp är lika bra?
<CasperN> gimp är inte lika bra
<CasperN> och dessutom betalar inte Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> Varför betala för Photoshop? =)
<CasperN> fast gimp duger för de flesta
<Krawlezt> Varför köra ett program som man inte gillar och måste lära sig när jag kunde köra ett bra program gratis som jag gillar HakanS? :)
<CasperN> för att du uppenbarligen inte kan få ditt "gratis" program att fungera
<Krawlezt> Exakt, det är synd faktiskt.
<itmannen> Dagens tips om att köra windowsgrejor i linux: Crossover. Där går det mesta att köra utan problem
<Krawlezt> Tänk om några år, då är Linux som bäst för då kommer massor utav program fungera i Linux!
 * itmannen blev hemskjutsad av polisen
<HakanS> Det finns redan en massa program som fungerar i Ubuntu.
<HakanS> Drygt 20.000
<CasperN> Krawlezt: varför skulle linux någonsin bli bättre när ingen vill använda programmen? folk undviker ju t.ex att använda gimp, istället för att påpeka vad de inte gillar med det till utvecklarna :P
<Philip5> itmannen: det var inte säpo då?
<Krawlezt> Tänk om det blir så att _allting_ fungerar i Linux, tror faktiskt Linux kommer bli större och större med tiden då.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Troligen var även dom inkopplade och FRA
<HakanS> Piratkopierade program är det största hotet mot Linux som skrivbords-os.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Precisera tack
<CasperN> nja, OSS är största hotet hos linux
<Barre> Krawlezt: du snurrar till det lite i retoriken, problemet är inte att linux inte fungerar med Photoshop. Problemet är att Photoshop inte fungerar p¨å linux. Det är Adobe som måste få tummen ur röven och jobba, inte linux-community.
<CasperN> hur ska man konkurrera mot gratis på en gratisplatform?
<Barre> s/linux/GNU\/Linux/
 * Krawlezt går o tar självmord, gimp funkar inte.
 * Haffe hjälper Krawlezt 
<itmannen> Ger man det lite tid så är Gimp väl så bra som Photoshop
<Barre> gimp fungerar inte som photoshop, det är korrekt. Men gimp fungerar utmärkt för väldigt många människor ;)
<HakanS> CasperN: OSS? På vilket sätt?
<CasperN> ^^
<CasperN> (20.18.41) CasperN: hur ska man konkurrera mot gratis på en gratisplatform?
<Haffe> itmannen: Gimp har haft ganska många år på sig.
<x_link> Gratis är inte alltid bäst.
<CasperN> det är inte attraktivt att försöka sälja något till folk som bara vill ha allt gratis
<x_link> Folk är beredda att betala för bra produkter, tjänster, verktyg, program.
<itmannen> HakanS,  jag repeterar. Precisera ditt påstående att pirat är ett hot mot linux
<itmannen> Haffe,  Jag vet. Jag menar om användaren ger det lite tid så klart
<Krawlezt> Gratis är alltid bäst, tror aldrig jag har betalt för 1/10 saker som har kostat pengar på Internet.
<CasperN> dels att piratkopierade gör så folk inte behöver OSS, så HakanS har ju rätt i det
<Barre> Men att använda OSS för att det är "gratis" är inte heller det starkaste argumentet. Stabilt, öppet och med möjlighet att använda datorn som du vill är argumenten som jag triggar på
<HakanS> Om det inte fanns piratkopior av MS Windows att ladda hem så skulle fler använda Ubuntu.
<Barre> s/du/jag/
<Krawlezt> http://pastebin.com/Bz8ZF1Ns
<Krawlezt> Det är mitt error.
<HakanS> Barre: Helt rätt.
<CasperN> OSS är inget hot mot linux, det är ett hot mot kommersiell mjukvara på linux alltså
<CasperN> och kommersiell mjukvara har en drivkraft som är väldigt stark, som linux saknar
<itmannen> Med tanke på hur många datorer som säljs med win förinstallerat så är inte det största problemet piratwin
<CasperN> se bara på iOS och android, se bara hur otroligt snabbt marknaden fylldes med program
<CasperN> så skulle det med nöje få se ut på linux för skrivbordet också
 * Barre kommer förmodligen byta desktopmiljö om GNU/Linux skulle ha lika stor marknadsandel som windows har idag
<CasperN> ja, fyfan vilken jobbig support det skulle bli
<x_link> Barre: Vad skulle du välja då?
<Krawlezt> Jag kommer formatera om jag inte kommer lyckas koda i Linux, tragiskt nog.
<Barre> x_link: vet inte. Men jag antar att det skulle finnas någon annan kernel och desktop med färre användare (kanske HURD ;P) som är mindre intressant för script-kiddies och virus
<cahoot> varför är det tragiskt
<Krawlezt> cahoot: Då måste jag sluta koda eller övergå till Windows/OSX
<x_link> Barre: Okej, inte OSX? =)
<Barre> x_link: för om Linux hade haft 80-95% av användarna så förmodar jag att fler säkerhetshål hade uppdagats. Dock ett antagande från min sida... inga vetenskapliga bevis, men det skulle kännas bättre för mig :)
<gusnan> Krawlezt, Förväntar du dig att kodning är precis likadant som på Windows också?
<Barre> x_link: kanske, kör faktiskt två OSX idag, sjukt nöjd ur ett användar-perspektiv. Väldigt läskigt hur ett säkerhetsperspektiv. När jag använder OSX är jag dock mycket mer rädd för vad Apple gör med min dator än vad jag är för ett extern intrång
<x_link> Barre: Jasså, vill du utveckla det lite?
<x_link> Barre: Har nämligen haft lite funderingar på MBP ett bra tag nu. Men alltid velat i sista sekunden.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: har du installerat libart 2 då?
<CasperN> som medelandet klagar över?
<Krawlezt> gusnan: Jag vill bara kunna programmera, det är det jag har min dator till.
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Ska göra det
<CasperN> gör det innan du tar livet av dig iaf
<CasperN> :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<CasperN> kanske får dig på andra tankar, eller så kanske de förstärker önskan av ett brohopp :)
<Barre> x_link: flera dokumenterade "WTF!" från både iOS och OSX. Backdoors från apple och insamlande av user-info för uppladdning till apple. Men det är väl jag som är extremt paranoid och bara trygg i den analoga världen ;)
<cahoot> det ger ett lite märkligt intryck att klaga över linux som en begränsning för 'koning'
<cahoot> kodning
<Barre> x_link: jag kör en MB-Air, och användargränssnittet är sjukt effektivt. Har dock minst två terminal-fönster i fullskärm uppe hela tiden, en lokalt och en ssh mot min privata maskin. Jag gillart helt enkelt.
<andol> Barre: Använder fortfarande terminaler alltså? Trodde du gått över helt till Powerpoint :P
<CasperN> yay, vann en ny UPS på auktion nyss :)
<andol> CasperN: nice
<CasperN> en APC Model CS 500 för ca 500kr, kan det vara värt, oanvänd
<Barre> andol: mm.. det är sjukt mycket Powerpoint i mitt jobb, jag erkänner. Men bakom varje lösningspresentation ligger dagar/veckor/månader av annat jobb... du är inte snäll nu :P
<CasperN> dustin tar iaf 1250spänn för samma model
<x_link> Barre: Okej, så det är väldig användarvänligt och enkelt att gå över till?
<x_link> Barre: Jag är gör inga avancerade saker direkt. Är väl mest tangentbordet, touchpaden jag har problem med egentligen.
<andol> Barre: Du menar alltså att du försöker veta vad du pratar om, innan du börjar förbereda presenationen?
<x_link> Att layouten är lite annorlunda, själva tangenterna och jag gillar musknappar =)
<andol> CasperN: Tja, klart trevligt att ha UPS hemma hursom.
<andol> Har själv en CS 650.
<CasperN> ja, denna räcker väl typ 2-3 min bara, men det räcker ju när olyckan är framme
<andol> Jo, framförallt är det ju skönt att slippa datornedsläckning bara för att strömmen blinkar till någon sekund eller så.
<Barre> x_link: jag tyckte det. Tog ett par dagar att lära sig touchpad, när jag lärde mig den så har jag "slängt" musen.  De gester man gör på touchpad och några kortkommandon på tangentbordet är sjukt effektivt. Sen att lära sig skriva \ samt | tog ett tag ;)
<x_link> Barre: Jag har en Lenovo idag som jag egentligen är sjukt nöjd med. Men skärmen, batteriet, grafikkortet och lite så är inte så värt bra längre. Tangentbordet är sinnessjukt skönt. Men då Lenovo typ bara gör 16:9 nu så vill jag inte ha det.
<x_link> Barre: Okej, ja mesta är väl vanesaker.
<x_link> Men man vänjer sig väl inom 1-2 veckor.
<CasperN> att återställa koruppta diskar är inte alls kul, man är gråtfärdig ända tills det är klart typ
<CasperN> om man lyckas
<Barre> x_link: nu får du inte bestämma dig p.g.a. att JAG tycker det är effektivt... jag tar inget ansvar för hur du upplever OSX ;)
<CasperN> korrupta*
<andol> CasperN: *host* säkerhetskopior *host*
<CasperN> jojo, men det är ju precis som ups
<CasperN> vem har råd med sånt?
<Krawlezt> Pinta var nice förutom att .psd filer inte gick att öppna :(
<CasperN> man lever ju på gränsen till att det ska skita sig hela tiden
<Barre> andol: problemet är att majoriteten av de som köper datalagring inte förstår sig på datalagring och efterfrågar fel saker, vilket innebär att JAG måste jobba arslet av mig för att först beskriva osannorlikheten i det de efterfrågar och vilka effekter det ger i deras miljöer och sen ge ett förslag på hur JAG anser att det skall vara. M.a.o. måste jag göra dubbelt så mycket jobb än vad som borde vara nödvändigt
<andol> CasperN: Tja, det finns ju mer eller mindre viktig data att backa. Vad gäller dokument, kod och konfigurationsfiler så kommer man ju ändå undan rätt billigt. Fotar man inte jättemycket och/eller väldigt högupplöst så torde även fotoalbumet vara hyfsat överkomligt att backa.
<andol> Barre: Jo, men hade de förstått datalagringen hade de kanske inte ens behövt fråga dig?
<Barre> andol: jo, jag kräver inte att de skall vara experter på vår hårdvara/firmware/software, eller att de vet var våra begränsningar, svagheter och styrkor ligger.
<Barre> andol: men för att göra en liknelse med IT-världens favorit: bilen.
<andol> CasperN: http://www.tarsnap.com/ är bra skit.
<andol> Barre: Jag kan inte få en fotbollsmetafor istället? :)
<cahoot> blir svårt, t om Barcelona bjöd ju på ett (nästan) självmål senast
<Barre> andol: om jag behöver en ny bil och efterfrågar en silvrig växelknappsspak, 6-växlad växellåda, minst sju analoga instrument brevid hastighetsmätaren samt att volymknappen går att vrida upp till nivå 12. Så säger det inte så mycket om vilka hästkrafter som krävs, vilken vridmoment som behövs, hur mycket den drar per mil eller hur mycket man kan lasta.
<Barre> växelspaksknopp skall det stå :)
 * Krawlezt älskar att skriva make eller make install 
<andol> Barre: Point taken.
<Krawlezt> Har lyckats få igång GIMP halft :)
<Barre> GI alltså
<phnom> Krawlezt: Är du inte i lite fel forum isåfall? :P
<Krawlezt> Nejdå
<Barre> andol: jag gör gärna ett besök hos er för att presentera oss och hur vi skulle kunna sammarbete för att Ni får en stabilare/flexiblare/kostnadseffektivare miljö :) (så har du chansen att se mig in action ;P)
<andol> Barre: Tja, de som eventuellt skulle kunna vara intresserad utav dylik presenation sitter i Oslo, och allt känns det lite som en omväg att åka dit för att se dig i action? :)
<Barre> andol: webmöte ftw!!! men, Norge är utanför min "booking area" vilket skulle innebära att jag inte räknas på eventuell affär, så nej ;P
 * Barre skojade nu
<Haffe> Krawlezt: Har du prövat make && make install ?
<Krawlezt> yy
<andol> Barre: På tal om lagring, någon susning kring när priset på konsumentdiskar kan tänkas harmonieras igen?
<Krawlezt> Jag får gimp att fungera till 90%
<Krawlezt> Vafan, jag har GimpShot och inte gimp.
<Krawlezt> Vafan är det här
<Barre> andol: skulle gissa på Q2-Q3 2012, om inget oförutsätt sker
<andol> Barre: Ok, går och suktar lite på en HP ProLiant MicroServer, men vill ju även ha råd att slänga i lite disk i den.
<Barre> andol: nice =)
<itmannen> nu har jag provat med olika sätt att spara min connect och join i irssi. Men inte då
<phnom> itmannen: Isåfall gör du fel.
<itmannen> phnom:  Jo säkert. Men följt en guide
<itmannen> Och avslutat med /save
<itmannen> phnom:  Tala då om vad som är rätt sätt
<phnom> Var rätt länge sen jag använde irssi, kommer inte alls ihåg.
<itmannen> Ok
<Haffe>  /fisk ska du inte använda.
<itmannen> Suck
<phnom> Kolla så att det finns och ser rätt ut i din config-fil också.
<itmannen> Haffe:  Ta dina mediciner och gå och lägg dig
<itmannen> phnom:  Den ser då rätt ut tycker  jag
<R2D21> Om man vill att GRUB menyn alltid skall visas då man bootar hur gör man då? (jo jag har googlat)
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet om man kan få gimp att hamna i ett fönster istället för flera små?
<itmannen> R2D21: Då har du googlat fel skulle phnom säga :)
<itmannen> R2D21:  tror man ska trycka f8 vid uppstart
<phnom> Det har han faktiskt, hittade massa fin info på första försöket :P
<itmannen> R2D21:  Eller så installerar du ett OS till. Då får du alltid upp menyn
<Barre> R2D21: antar att det är GRUB2, om så är fallet: kommenterabort (eller radera) raden GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT och uppdatera GRUB, GUB_TIMEOUT sätter hur många sekunder menyn visas innan default startar, vill du alltid välja så sätter du GRUB_TIMEOUT till -1 och uppdaterar grub
<R2D21> itmannen, visst kan man lösa det så men det känndes som att det fanns en enklare lösning.
<Haffe> itmannen: Jag ligger redan i min säng.
<itmannen> Haffe:  Ok. Bra. Somna nu och stör inte oss vuxna
<Barre> R2D21: åå förlåt, konfigurationsfilen ligger här: /etc/default/grub
<R2D21> Barre, ok. Jag ändrar och sedan hur uppdaterar jag grub?
<Barre> R2D21: och du uppdaterar grub konfigurationen med kommandot : sudo update-grub
<Barre> R2D21: såg att jag skrev fel på parametrarna (exempelvis GUB_TIMEOUT istället för GRUB_TIMEOUT), men du förstår nog :)
<R2D21> Barre, Tackar, skall nog klara det här. (springer lite bort och fram)
<Barre> R2D21: ta förväna att alltid dubbelkolla kommandon som folk slänger ur sig genom google och man-sidorna. Det kan vara så att jag säger fel, eller att någon ljuger/gissar.
<Barre> s/föväna/för vana/
<R2D21> Barre, Jag har alltid en testmaskin/system och provar saker på. Först när saker fungerar där vågar jag lägga in något på de andra datorerna.
<realubot> 21:25 < itmannen> Haffe:  Ta dina mediciner och gå och lägg dig
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> itmannen: Är du på krigsstigen idag? :)
<Krawlezt> Han blev ju plockad av polisen :(
<realubot> R2D21: "The default behavior is to hide the menu if only one operating system is present. If a user with only Ubuntu wishes to display the menu, place a # symbol at the start of this line to disable the hidden menu feature. "
<realubot> R2D21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<Haffe> itmannen: Nu tror jag visserligen att jag är äldre än vad du är.
<realubot> itmannen: "If GRUB 2 determines the SHIFT key is depressed during the boot process, the menu will be displayed."
<realubot> R2D21: "To display the menu under this condition, place a # symbol at the start of the line and ensure the GRUB_TIMEOUT setting is a positive integer."
<realubot> There you go.
<R2D21> realubot, Nu är det fixat. Tack även övriga.
<realubot> Barre: "To display the menu under this condition, place a # symbol at the start of the line and ensure the  GRUB_TIMEOUT setting is a positive integer.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Barre: Positive integer. Då duger väl inte -1 som du skrev?
<realubot> R2D21: Men varför vill du visa menyn om du bara har ett os?
<realubot> R2D21: Det är ju inte så spännande att välja då,menar jag.
<R2D21> realubot, Det är en specialare då jag grejjar med datorer. Ofta vill man in i bios först och kommer man inte in dä hamnar man i grub och slipper starta op. Sedan kör jag oftast minnestest osv innan jag vill köra nått operativsystem.
<R2D21> realubot, I bland hinner man inte se vilken knapp man ska välja för bios.
<realubot> R2D21: Ok.
<realubot> R2D21: Sant.
<R2D21> realubot, Annars blir det att man sitter och hammrar efter diverse knappar och så startar datorn upp i alla fall...
<realubot> Det brukar ju vara F12 eller Delete.
<realubot> Så du behöver ju inte trycka på alla knappar på tangentbordet. :)
<R2D21> realubot, Insert, tab 10 (compaq) mm
<realubot> R2D21: Ah.
<R2D21> realubot, F10
<realubot> Oh.
<Barre> realubot: fel av dig, läs manualen igen. Setting this value to -1 will cause the menu to display until the user makes a selection.
<salmiak> gokväll, vad göres
<Barre> jobbar och snattrar på IRC för första gången på några dagar, själv då?
<realubot> Barre: Ok. Bra Barre.
<peetra> Nu har jag inte riktigt reda på vilka ubåtar är vem, men den ubot som kom med tipsen för screencast i forumet är veckans kung. Tack!
<salmiak> om man vill starta ett terminalfönster och som första kommando körs ett kommando, innan användaren får skriva själv... hur gör man?
<salmiak> jag tänkte mig ungefär gnome-terminal -e 'cd hej' men det funkade inte men inte heller gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "cd hej"' funkar... så hur gör man?
<CasperN> oj, ubuntu-se har fått tillbaks framsidan :) ser mycket trevligare ut
<CasperN> peetra: vad bra, då kan du ju joina screencast projektet nu när du snart vet allt :D
<peetra> Haha, CasperN Jag nöjer mig med så lite, jag är antagligen lycklig i en vecka över att kunna spela in och ladda upp i terminalen, så jag behöver inga nya "jag kan" :P
<itmannen> CasperN: Vilken nya framsida ?
<CasperN> nya? den gammal är tillbaks, den var ju borta ett tag
<CasperN> gammla*
<CasperN> gamla*
<itmannen> CasperN:  Jag fattar inte vilken sida du menar
<CasperN> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/
<itmannen> CasperN:  Men så har den väl sett ut ganska länge
<CasperN> nä, den har ju sett ut så, men sen försvann bilden ett tag
<itmannen> Men jag har min länk direkt till forumet
<itmannen> CasperN:  Försvann bilden så är det fel bakom spakarna
<salmiak> det konstiga är att "bakom" i det uttrycket menar den som använder 'spakarna'... när jag tycker att "bakom spakarna" borde mena maskinen som spakarna sitter fast i.... bakom panelen alltså  "bakom spakarna" ....
<itmannen> Vilken utläggning
<itmannen> Undrar om en gammal man ska kräla till sovplatsen ? Troligen
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> dansa på du bara x_link
<MooCow93> Bara jag som inte kunnat logga in på Nordea på hela jävla dagen?
<MooCow93> Bara laddar i alla oändlighet.
<MooCow93> Står inget på IDG.se heller.
<arcsky> nagon vaken?
<propus> yeah
<CasperN> nä
<CasperN> se, nu väckte du kanalen! :(
<MooCow93> Jag är vaken.
<MooCow93> Men ingen vågar svara.
<MooCow93> Bara jag som inte kunnat logga in på Nordea på hela jävla dagen? Bara laddar i alla oändlighet. Står inget på IDG.se heller.
<CasperN> varför skulle det stå på idg?
<MooCow93> För de skriver om IT och haverier och skit.
<MooCow93> Står inget på http://www.nordea.se/ heller.
<CasperN> de skriver väl inte en artikl såfort en server får driftstopp? eller har de sån nyhetstorka?
<MooCow93> Ja.
<CasperN> oki
<MooCow93> Det har ju varit hela jävla dagen.
<MooCow93> Inte 5 minuter.
<CasperN> spelar det någon roll nu?
<MooCow93> Ja.
<MooCow93> Jag måste ju kolla banken.
<MooCow93> Roligaste jag sett på länge: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TJu-pVLhxI&feature=player_detailpage#t=307s
<arcsky> hur fixar jag welcome message nar jag loggar in via ssh ?
<arcsky> forsokt med /etc/motd men fungerar ej
<CasperN> kolla banken nu då
<MooCow93> CasperN: Vadå kolla banken nu då? Den är ju NERE.
<CasperN> nä, sidan fungerar fint
<MooCow93> ...
<MooCow93> Nej.
<MooCow93> Inte deras inloggningskukgrej.
<CasperN> jodå, felet ligger nog hos dig
<MooCow93> Annat värdnamn.
<MooCow93> Felet ligger i ditt huvud.
<MooCow93> https://internetbanken.privat.nordea.se/nsp/engine
<CasperN> fungerar fint
<MooCow93> ...
<CasperN> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<MooCow93> Nej. Den där är värdelös.
<MooCow93> Det har jag fått bevis på tusentals gånger.
<MooCow93> Men tydligen funkar det i Firefox.
<MooCow93> Måste vara den här kukläsaren som har något fel idag.
<MooCow93> Vilket är jävligt mysko.
<propus> rensa cashen :)
<CasperN> vårda språket snorunge!
<MooCow93> Även efter att ha rensat cachen (igen) funkar det inte i Opera.
<MooCow93> Mitt i allt.
<MooCow93> Starta om den.
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-13
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<propus> wÖrd
<Krawlezt> Tänka sig :)
<propus> jepp =)
<Krawlezt> propus: Duktig på Linux?
<propus> Krawlezt: njaa.. beror på vad de gäller.. vad tänkte du?
<Krawlezt> Jag stör mig så enormt på att jag alltid ha en extra "user" igång, dock vet jag inte vart den kommer ifrån.
<Krawlezt> Den har kommit nyligen också.
<propus> vad heter usern?
<Krawlezt> krawlezt - Som alla andra.
<Krawlezt> t.e.x om jag har uppe ett terminal fönster har jag 2st Krawlezt users
<propus> de har jag med.. en som kör gnome-session på tty7 och en pts/1 som terminal fönstret ligger på :)
<Krawlezt> Aha, då är det lugnt. Tänkte om det var något tråkigt pågång.
<propus> =)
<propus> du kan ju alltid kör iftop så ser du vilken ip och port som är ansluten till din maskin :)
<Krawlezt> Tankar redan ner det :)
<Krawlezt> Oh nej
<Krawlezt> propus: Fick massor utav uppdateringar på 45mb så det blir nog sova :)
<propus> 45mb?
<propus> de är väl inget.. de går ju fort att få hem :)
<Krawlezt> Med tanke på att jag min hastighet är begränsad just nu så ligger den på 12kb/s
<propus> Krawlezt: vad har du för uppkoppling?
<Krawlezt> Just nu sitter jag på Mobilt tror jag det är.
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll!
<Krawlezt> Kväll o kväll, aja :)
<propus> Krawlezt: okej?... har du ingen lina?
<UkuleleSolen> Natta då :)
<Krawlezt> propus: Jag har ingen egen lina själv, bor fortfarande hemma :)
<Krawlezt> Vi ska troligen bygga fiber så därav mobilt nu.
<propus> Krawlezt: okej.. mobilt suger :)
<Krawlezt> Det gör ju det
<Krawlezt> Dock ibland så kommer jag upp till 500kb/s :)
<Krawlezt> Riktigt nöjd är jag då
<propus> haha kan jag förstå :)
<Krawlezt> 01:39  01:39:13 up 12:38,  4 users,  load average: 2.04, 1.50, 1.04
<Krawlezt> Sjukt för att vara desktop
<Krawlezt> propus: Jag förstår inte detta, vad spelar det för roll om man har 3.0.0-13 istället för -14?
<propus> 01:41:19 up  5:55,  2 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.04, 0.05 ;-)
<propus> Krawlezt: kan vara nog bug fix i den nya... t.ex tror jag -14 har åtgärdat ecryptfs buggen.
<Krawlezt> Vad onödigt, jag uppdaterade till -13 nyligen o märkte ingen skillnad.
<Krawlezt> Aja, ska sova nu. Godnatt!
 * Krawlezt lämnar screen
<propus> bye
<lag^> :o
<UkuleleSolen> nattens...
<lapompo> Vad är det för flagga i bakgrunden här? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TJu-pVLhxI&feature=player_detailpage#t=315s
<phnom> Morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<propus> god morgon.
<itmannen> Undrar om det blivit något fel med Folding@Home hemsida för statistiken ?
<propus> ?
<itmannen> Nu finns det otroliga 1 miljon appar
<itmannen> Hur ska jag få plats med alla ?
<propus> är de så roligt med appar? =)
<itmannen> Ja en hel del är riktigt trevliga att ha
<Haffe> Baha.
<Haffe> Installera windows.
<itmannen> Tack vare en speciell app så kan jag köra Ubuntu på min androidplatta
<propus> hehe
<itmannen> Haffe, Lägg dig igen. Du yrar
<Haffe> Nej, det gör jag inte.
<itmannen> Jo
<Haffe> Jag är tvungen att köra windows för att kunna köra programmen som gör att jag kan låsa upp mitt Huawei E220.
<itmannen> Haffe,  Det går nog i linux också
<Haffe> Nej, det gör det inte.
<itmannen> Haffe,  Mysko för det är ett antal som använder det i Ubuntu.
<itmannen> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=103&t=55317&p=446978&hilit=Huawei#p446978
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att göra mig i ordning för dagens första besök IRL. Tur det är dräglig temp idag.
<propus> Jävla skit server!
<propus> förlåt för mit ovårdade språk.
<phnom> propus: Problem?
<larsemil> Nafallo: var intrång som var anledningen faktiskt
<propus> Joo min ena compaq dl360 är skum..
<Nafallo> morning
<Nafallo> larsemil: ouch
<larsemil> Nafallo: det som känns bra mitt i det är att jag sa till dem som ägde servern i oktober att "det här är gammal programvara och det är något som inte stämmer med den, hela apt-get är broken"
<larsemil> Nafallo: men de valde att inte göra något åt det.
<larsemil> Nafallo: och så händer det här. det är en nästan ouppdaterad debian 4.
<larsemil> fem år gammal kernel bland annat
<amelia> morrn!
<propus> amelia: godmorgon.
<Nafallo> larsemil: lolz
<amelia> morrn propus!
<amelia> så var man på jobbet igen..
<Nafallo> :-)
<phnom> Hmm, om jag är med i www-data, och www-data:www-data äger /var/www, borde inte jag kunna ändra i /var/www då?
<larsemil> phnom: är det 775 då?
<phnom> larsemil: Nä, kom precis på det... :)
<larsemil> phnom: lite svårare i arch sånt där.
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> i ubuntu är allt 777. så mycket lättare då
<amelia> haha
<phnom> lol
<amelia> då kan vi inte köra ubuntu här.. :(
<phnom> Det här var faktiskt på min ubuntu-burk :P
<amelia> world writable är en dödssynd.
<Nafallo> amelia: han skojade.
<larsemil> amelia: jag skojade
<larsemil> amelia: om du inte visste det så är inte 777 standard på ubuntu
<amelia> larsemil: jag förstog det...
<Nafallo> *suck* kom igen.. leverera min frukost nagon gang...
 * Nafallo taps his fingers
<amelia> nehe, en cigg kanske...
<Nafallo> nej
<Nafallo> inte det.
<antii> nej
<phnom> Nä
<Nafallo> later som en dalig frukost.
<Julol> Bra
<Julol> Jag rökte nyss
<Nafallo> beklagar
<Julol> =)
<itmannen> Har ni läst om hur det är att ha fått sjukdomen KOL efter att ha rökt ?
<kodein> det är väl ungefär som att få sjukdomen innan man har rökt
<itmannen> Att bara orka gå en halvtrappa i taget och sen vila.
<impaktor> Jag har en hårddisk som ballat ur. vad skall man köra för spells på den? Testade "fsck /dev/sda -a" men den kunde inte fixa något. Finns det något brutalare?
<itmannen> Men rök på ni.
<larsemil> kodein: tror det är samma under tiden man röker också
<larsemil> impaktor: beror lite på vad du menar med ballat ur
<kodein> larsemil: ja, det låter som en rimlig hypotes
<larsemil> kodein: dock är det ju bara hypoteser såvida inte du fått kol innan, under eller efter rökning?
<impaktor> larsemil: Testat att ha den i 2 olika datorer, då står datorn och startar om i en loop, direkt efter Bios-skärmen.
<impaktor> Jag har backup på allt, så det står mig fritt att leka med den kassa hårddisken. Testade ovan sagda kommando från rescue cd i morse.
 * itmannen funderar på att hasa iväg till TV-fotöljen och en laptop
<Haffe> itmannen: Läs vad jag skriver.
<Haffe> Jag har inte sagt att jag inte kan använda modemet i linuxx.
<amelia> impaktor: prova badblocks
<itmannen> Haffe,  Du skrev att det inte funkade i linux
<Haffe> Nej, det sa jag inte.
<impaktor> amelia: will do. I bland saknar man nästan scandisk från DOS...
<Haffe> Jag sa att programvaran som behövs för att låsa upp operatörslåsningen fungerar i windows.
<Haffe> impaktor: Vad är det för fel på badblocks och fschk?
<itmannen> Haffe,  Citat: Jag är tvungen att köra windows för att kunna köra programmen som gör att jag kan låsa upp mitt Huawei E220.
<impaktor> Haffe: badblocks har jag aldrig testat, och fsck vill aldrig riktigt bli min kompis. Och då trivs jag ändå bäst i terminalen...
<Nafallo> Haffe: att det heter fsck...
<itmannen> Haffe,  Citat: <itmannen> Haffe,  Det går nog i linux också
<itmannen> <Haffe> Nej, det gör det inte.
<itmannen> Haffe,  Räcker det så ?
<larsemil> itmannen: Haffe men det kan ju vara så att det går att använda efter att det är upplåst. :)
<Haffe> itmannen: nyckelordet är 'låsa upp'.
<Haffe> Förlåt, nyckelorden.
<itmannen> Haffe,  Och ?
<Haffe> Ja.
 * itmannen tvivlar på att Haffe ens provat i linux
<Haffe> Ok, berätta för mig.
<Haffe> Hur tar man bort operatörslås från ett Huawei E220 med hjälp av bara linux.
<larsemil> finns det något kortkommando för att flytta ett fönster till andra skärmen?
<itmannen> Haffe,  Ingen aning så här rätt upp och ned. Jag har inget själv. Men det mesta går att fixa i linux
<itmannen> Haffe,  Har du provat med ditt berömda fisk-kommando ?
<Haffe> SÃ¥ du har ingen aning med andra ord.
<Haffe> Du vill bara verka viktig.
<itmannen> Haffe,  Alla är viktiga på ett eller annat sätt
<kodein> itmannen: utom du.
<itmannen> Då är vi iaf 2
<itmannen> Haffe,  Jag skriver bara att det mesta går att fixa i linux. Är man "viktig" då ?
<kodein> man kan ju tycka att ett faktiskt tillvägagångssätt hade varit att föredra över ett "borde nog gå, men jag har ingen aning"
<kodein> Haffe: du kan inte låna en pc-pul-datta eller så för att fixa det? vet iofs inte hur nerlåsta de är
<Haffe> kodein: Jag har ett par maskiner jag kan installera windows XP på.
<itmannen> Bläää
<kodein> det är väl iofs också ett alternativ
<kodein> trist att scanners är allmänt dåligt stödda trots xsane. hade varit lite fint att slippa fönster helt
<Nafallo> woho! frukost! :-)
<larsemil> itmannen: varför blää? windows är ju kanske det mest - eller iaf näst mest - framgångsrika OSet någonsin. det är ju fantastiskt!
<Nafallo> kodein: ehrm. hade de inte nagot nytt for scanners nu for tiden?
<itmannen> larsemil, Och är dyrt samt opålitligt. Är det fantastiskt ?
<larsemil> itmannen: varför opålitligt?
<Nafallo> kodein: flegita?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Det är som sagt win. Säger allt
<kodein> Nafallo: har de? stöder detta nya som ska vara så bra canoscan 9000f och/eller plustek 7600? xsane stöder bara upp till canoscan 8800f :/
<larsemil> itmannen: sån där argumentation håller inte.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ok
<itmannen> Men den håller bra för mig. Gratis är gott
<Nafallo> kodein: ingen aning, jag anvander inte scanners sjalv. det anvander libgnomescan som backend dock.
<kodein> vanlig dokumentskanning går ju säkert att skrämma igång med vad som helst, nästan, men jag vill ju skanna negativ
<kodein> Nafallo: det verkar ju bara vara ett alternativt ui?
<itmannen> Nu byta plats
<Nafallo> kodein: doh. libgnomescan verkar anvanda libsane.
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> 24x500ml vatten for £5 :-)
<propus> någon som vet om de finns någon en linux baserad "freenas" dist?
<phnom> propus: OpenMediaVault
<propus> nice
<propus> tack
<Haffe> Tralallalalala.
<phnom> Haffe: Trolololol
<Coffe> bästa sätt .. att ta bort varje rad där en viss sträng finns ?
<HeMan> Coffe: grep -v "sträng" filen
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> HeMan,  ja den kör jag nu , men tänkte om de fanns något smidigt med sed  eller liknande
<HeMan> Coffe: det gör det nog, sed kan göra underverk
<phnom> Vet inte hur sed gör med newline, men nåt i stil med "sed -i 's/^.*ord.*$//' kanske?
<Coffe> gjorde en script med grep
<Coffe> HeMan,  vet du om man kan få grep att undvika flera olika rader i samma ?
<HeMan> Coffe: egrep -v "sak1|sak2" filen
<Coffe> HeMan, ok. för det är 2 strängar så " ställer till lite problem
<HeMan> Coffe: huh?
<HeMan> Coffe: egrep -v "min forsta strang|min andra strang" filen
<Coffe> tror jag kom på nu
<Coffe> precis
<Coffe> grep -v "web201 dhcp|web201 CRON|web201 snmpd" web201.syslog fungerar tyvärr inte
<phnom> Coffe: egrep
<phnom> Eller grep -E
<Coffe> ahh
<Coffe> sorry
<lilleman72> när jag installerar vmware-workstation så för jag ett medelande som lyder "Error:VMware Workstation can not be installet on this computer.VMware Workstation require features that are not present on youre CPU. see the product realise notes for specific hardware and software requirements" Vad ska jag göra?
<Coffe> du saknar nog virtual i din cpu, antingen så har den inte det, eller så är det inte enbalded i bios
<lilleman72> Coffe hur ser man det?
<phnom> lilleman72: Vet du vilken CPU du har?
<lilleman72> fick precis reda på att den e frö gammal
<lilleman72> amd athlon xp 2400+ klockad till 2600+
<phnom> Du har klockat din CPU till en helt ny modell? Like a boss. :)
<lilleman72> ?
<phnom> 2400+ är modellnamnet
<phnom> Men ja, den är gammal som gatan, ser inte ut att ha virtual heller...
<lilleman72> vafan gär jag då?
<phnom> Köper en ny.
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> vill ha min gamla häcl
<lilleman72> men jag vill ha fart på min mmorpg server
<larsemil> andol: du har inte kommit med någon brasklapp ännu
<larsemil> andol: trodde du körde egna monitor tools på dalnix.se
<phnom> lilleman72: Ja, just det, det var du med det där suspekta spelet som ska köra på en windows-server
<lilleman72> ja det e ju ett winprogg
<lilleman72> ska köra en duallboot tänkte jag
<lilleman72> :D
<andol> larsemil: Nej, så länge båda ip-adresserna svarar parallelt så ska det vara lugnt. Under övergångsfasen så gissar jag även att du vill sätta upp den gamla mastern som slave åt den nya mastern, så att de hålls i sync.
<ewook> nån som har koll på hurvida jag kan få ut .deb-filerna från apt's cache? orkar inte dra ner alla dependencies manuellt *_*
<larsemil> andol: jag pratade mer om att dalnix.se är nere. :)
<ewook> oh. doh
<ewook> det är ju dom som ligger rakt i /var/cache/apt/archives/
<andol> larsemil: Vad har du nu misslyckats med? :)
<larsemil> andol: jag har misslyckats med att tvinga stadsnät att ha redundant ström/ batteribackup på sin aktiva utrustning mellan mig och deras coreswitchar.
<kodein> haha, ja, det är lite som att stånga en vägg
<andol> larsemil: Ah, problemet är alltså att du har placerat din serverhall mitt ute på vishan? :P
<larsemil> andol: precis. tur jag tar betalt därefter. :)
<andol> larsemil: Du ska inte bryta dig in i deras nätrum och själv smyga in några upser då? :)
<kodein> svänghjul
<larsemil> andol: jag började med att smsterrorisera dem.
<larsemil> tänker att man borde kunna använda all energi som uppstår när folk inte når sin webbplats till att driva sjlva webbplatsen...
<HeMan> en som sökte jobb hos gjorde "datorer" som gick på strömmen från paketen i ethernet-kabeln
<HeMan> dvs inte ens POE
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> HeMan: bra pris på en lagringslåda? kompispris?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kan bjuda dig på lite lagring!
<HeMan> larsemil: jag hittade lite USB-minnen jag inte använder
<HeMan> larsemil: ska jag skicka ett 256 MB minne?
<larsemil> HeMan: Box 32, 790 21 Bjursås
<HeMan> hehe, kom just ihåg min klasskompis från Lovvika
<larsemil> Får han det istället? Darn!
<HeMan> han hade adressen "Posten, Lovvika"...
<HeMan> larsemil: jag beamar över ett USB-minne till dig!
<larsemil> HeMan: vilken rom kör herrn nuförtiden?
<Nafallo> HeMan: far inte jag nagot... :-/
<larsemil_> då var jag tillbaka.
<Nafallo> realubot: morning
<andol> larsemil_: Japp, liksom dalnix.se?
<larsemil_> andol: jepp.
<larsemil_> sa jag att tre av fyra av mina nya grannar spelar magic? o/
<HeMan> Nafallo: jag sätter upp en storage nod till dig på 100 TB, ok?
<Nafallo> HeMan: wfm
<HeMan> Nafallo: Note: jag kör thin provisioning, faktiskt utrymme är nog närmare 100 kB... :)
<Nafallo> heh
<Nafallo> jag tror sakert jag kan fylla 100TB om jag far rimlig tid pa mig ;-)
<Nafallo> och en hyfsat kraftig server med obegransad bandbredd :-)
<HeMan> larsemil: jag är tråkig och kör CM7.1 fortfarande
<HeMan> larsemil: men jag är rätt sugen att MUIU'a frugans HTC Desire HD...
<HeMan> larsemil: har kollat runt lite på blocket för att köpa en extra-telefon för att leka med olika rom på
<Nafallo> HeMan: blocket... bara uppgradera den du har? :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: vill ha en till så jag kan leka runt utan att bry mig om faktisk funktionalitet... :)
<Nafallo> HeMan: precis. sa kop en ny och lek med den gamla? :-P
<HeMan> Nafallo: aah, du tänkte så!
<Nafallo> sa tankte jag :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Gog morgon.
<realubot> Dagens stora nyhet: Higgs-partikel i Cern hittad?!?
<kodein> va?
<kodein> dagens stora nyhet är ju att bil-saab duckat kulan ännu en gång
<realubot> Fattar ni vad det här betyder? Higgs-partikeln har ju gäckat forskarna i många, många år och är central inom den s.k. Standardmodellen.
<realubot> Mer info: http://public.web.cern.ch/public/
<realubot> Jag tycker vi firar genombrottet genom att alla installerar Scientific Linux på datorn!
<kodein> jag tycker att vi sätter oss ner och sjunger "we shall overcome"
<phnom> Kumbaya...
<realubot> "Higgsbosonen är en hypotetisk partikel i partikelfysikens Standardmodell, som behövs för att genom Higgsmekanismen beskriva varför partiklar har massa. Den är den enda partikel inom standardmodellen som hittills inte observerats experimentellt, men det råder stor förhoppning om att kunna se den i CERNs nya partikelaccelerator LHC som stod färdig i september 2008."
<realubot> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higgsboson
<realubot> Ursäkta mina offtopic-inlägg men det här är ju heavy stuff.
<HeMan> nackdelen med att scrobbla alla jullåtar på Squeezeboxen är att Last.fm börjar spela julmusik för mig på jobbet med...
<larsemil> realubot: alltså heavy är väl inte rätt sätt att beskriva higgs-partikeln på...
<larsemil> vet inte hur många appar jag köpt när de kostat 1kr styck
<madbear> realubot: den finns ju inte
<andol> speedxcore: Visst funderade du lite igår kring alternativ till pingdom? Noterade just följande tråd på NANOG-listan
<andol> http://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2011-December/042948.html
<andol> Tydligen verkar flertalet vara rätt nöjda med http://www.panopta.com/
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har köpt "alla", dvs enda jag inte köpt är typ bakgrundsbilder och sånt jag redan hade
<phnom> Tycker det är lite fegt att de har haft repris på vissa av apparna, är några stycken som de har haft rabatt på i mer än en dag.
<HeMan> phnom: ah! då var det inte bara mitt minne som spelade mig ett spratt
<HeMan> phnom: jag trodde att jag hade någon form av deja vu
<Coffe> andol, speedxcore  vi anv oss av pingdom
<larsemil> phnom: och jag tycker det är bra då jag missade några första gången. så smaken är som baken
<Coffe> vi har även opsview
<larsemil> Coffe: proxmox 2 stabilt nog att köra i produktion snart? :D
<Coffe> larsemil,  nej . inte än . fick du  ordning på din dns ?
<larsemil> Coffe: har inte börjat ännu. det ligger typ i nästa vecka
<larsemil> Coffe: har lite burkar som ska uppgraderas först
<Barre> andol: ny info idag: catch up i Q2, kanske så sent som Q3 :/
<Coffe> larsemil,  ok
<Barre> andol: 2012 that is...
<Coffe> andol,  hur går det för er å ipv6 ?
<andol> Coffe: Jorå, vi är medvetna om att vi kommer vilja stödja IPv6 :)
<Coffe> okey .. de låter ju bra å gulligt
<Coffe> var en artikel på idg om googles ipv6 flytt idag
<Barre> ingen HeMan här alltså...
<kodein> härman är därman
<propus> the system is going down for reboot now!!!
<kodein> propus: ok.
<propus> huhu
<propus> i'm back baby!
<Haffe> Lock up your daughter. Lock up your wife.
<kodein> lock up your back door and run for your life
<propus> haha
<kodein> the man is back in town, so don't you mess around
<kodein> cos I'm TNT / I'm dynamite
<Barre> hoy.. hoy...hoy
<propus> Aha vad ska man göra i dag då?
<kodein> LFS
<propus> lfs?
<kodein> ja. lunix från skratch
<madbear> Linux From Source
<Barre> Linux from skratch(?)... då behöver du inte ställa den frågan på länge.. du kommer att ha göra
<Barre> s/sk/sc/
<propus> sant.. :P
<amelia> propus: fixa med ditt fail-over kluster
<propus> amelia: har inte få hem sun maskinerna idag.. dom kommer nog i morgon.. :)
<amelia> propus: ah trist. du får planera då.
<propus> amelia: de har jag redan gjort.. var vaken halva natten och gjorde lite research ;-)
<amelia> propus: vad ska du köra för fail-overn? linux-ha?
<amelia> propus: ska du köra med klusterfilsystem eller ska du spegla?
 * amelia blir så glad när folk mekkar servrar :)
 * antii mekade
 * antii kastar lussebullssmulor på amelia 
<amelia> antii: meh
<propus> amelia: är inte riktigt säker vad jag ska köra än.. funderar på att prova beowulf
<amelia> propus: fast det är väl inge bra för det du vill göra?
<propus> amelia: näeh.. men prova kan man alltid göra :)
<kodein> Integrity non-stop?
<Barre> nonstop kernel.. mmm
<propus> amelia: hade jag bara haft budget så hade jag byggt en kick ass beowulf-kluster.. med gpu:er :)
<amelia> propus: ja jo, jag tänkte på ditt web, mail och sånt kluster du skulle bygga.
<propus> amelia: joo de blir de i slut ändan men först blir de att exprimentera.. och de blir spegla.. har 5 st sunfire v20z med dubbla dual-core's
<amelia> propus:  hhade jag haft fem maskiner hade jag kört klusterfs och lastbalanserat över alla noder.
<amelia> då kan man ju spegla klusterfilsystemet också så man har allt data på två ställen.
<propus> amelia: okej.. joo... de är ju sant.. men men.. allt ska prövas för att se vad som kommer passa bäst.
<amelia> propus: helt rätt
<propus> tumme tått, slicke pott, långe man, gullebrand och lille vicke vire ;-DD
<kodein> Haffe: http://www.familjeliv.se/Forum-27-154/m57270990.html
<propus> skadad kille :P
<madbear> nu e ni offtopic
<madbear> fan tänk om tjej-14 skulle läsa det där
<madbear> skulle ju grina
<propus> *asg*
<Julol> De va ju bara påhittat
<propus> ändå roligt..
<speedxcore> Tips på program som man kan ha för att göra schmeantiska skisser över nätverk mottages tacksamt. Ni vet wan-moln, server burkar osv.. clipart.. drag/drop
<larsemil> realubot: jag har kommit på det!
<itmannen> Vaddå. hur man botar världssvälten ?
<propus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO0fhqdwxx0
<cHarNe2> nån som kör rhel?
<propus> cHarNe2: amelia är kunnit på redhat
<cHarNe2> dom har ett hanterings-syster på webben för alla servrar
<cHarNe2> praktiskt verkar det vara
<cHarNe2> tänkte hur pass svårt det skulle vara att bygga ett sånt :)
<propus> prova :).. du kan bara bli en erfarenhet rikare om du lyckas :)
<cHarNe2> funderar på hur mycket och vilken typ av information som man skulle vilja ha
<propus> ok
<larsemil> realubot: wget --no-parent -l2 -nd -r -A.iso http://www.enadressmedenwebbmappmedmassaisos.com
<kodein> cool domän
<itmannen> Fixar Memtest till ev. fel eller får man bara en rapport ?
<Haffe> Du får en rapport.
<Haffe> Det är svårt för memtest att fixa fysiska hårdvarufel.
<itmannen> Ok
<kodein> men linux kan säkert, amirite!
<antii> Memtest skickar rapporter till ÅF som därefter flyger till din bostad och installerar och monterar den nya hårdvaran.
<antii> :-D
<Haffe> Flyger?
<kodein> ångpanneföreningen är bra till så mycket
<kodein> Haffe: ja, i deras ångflygmaskiner
<Haffe> Vad är det för stenålder?
<Haffe> Ångdriven teleportation.
<itmannen> Jag säger å det. Suck
<kodein> teleportdriven ångstation
<Haffe> Teledriven ångportstation.
<itmannen> Händer det att ni någon gång per vecka är lite seriösa ?
<antii> Japp
<antii> itmannen: Men du fick ju ditt svar
<itmannen> Ja se kidz.
<kodein> så gulligt, han försöker prata på ungdomars vis
<Haffe> Kan vi försöka vara lite vuxna nu.
<Haffe> Jag har fått huvudvärk.
<kodein> det verkar vara nåt som går just nu
 * antii går och lägger sig
 * Haffe lägger sig under antiis säng.
<kodein> antii: du får inte se hur filmen slutar!
<itmannen> Provar ännu en seriös fråga. Denna rapport som memtest ger. Går det att få ut den ?
<Haffe> Vad vill du göra?
<Haffe> Du får en blå skärm där du kan se hur många gånger testet har blivit slutfört.
<itmannen> Haffe:  FÃ¥ ut en fil med resultatet
<kodein> du kan ju alltid fota av den
<itmannen> Svår fråga. men hur många steg är det som körs ?
<Haffe> Jadu.
<Haffe> Är det 20 delsekvenser?
<itmannen> Mao så tar det en hisklig tid
<kodein> farbror kan lugnt gå och lägga sig medan det tuggar, ja.
<itmannen> Jag började tidigare ikväll med denna laptop. Och vid steg 7 hade det gått  3 timmar !
<Haffe> Vi gick väl igenom 9 tester på ungefär 9 timmar.
<kodein> Jag tror jag körde igenom det på fritz på drygt ett dygn eller så
<itmannen> Jag får väl dra igång det innan sängen
<itmannen> Jisses
<itmannen> Eller så startar jeh Mentest nu och övergår till plattan istället
<itmannen> Vilken stavexpert jag är :) Men det är lite för mörkt vid TV-fotöljen
<kodein> fåtölj*
<itmannen> Nä nä
<Haffe> Hanhöna?
<itmannen> Blev du kuggad i grundskolan ?
<kodein> http://sok.saol.se/pages/P248_M.jpg
<itmannen> Så får det bli. Morsning
<Haffe> itmannen: Nu råkar jag ha en civilingenjörsexamen.
<itmannen> Haffe:  Det var inte dig jag åsytade
<kodein> åsyftade*
<Haffe> kodein: har också en civilingenjörsexamen.
 * kodein kan stava fåtölj
<Haffe> Ottoman?
<kodein> dubbelottoman
<Haffe> dubbel dubbelottoman.
<kodein> kvadruppelottoman, minsann?
<Haffe> Läs det och gråt.
<kodein> jag begrundar det noga
<propus> någon som har manualen till ISPconfig 3 ?
<kodein> en sån där de tar €5 för?
<lapompo> Vad menar invandare när de säger "schallah" eller "schäla"?
<kodein> inshallah betyder "om gud vill"
<kodein> när vi ändå är inne på ubuntu, liksom!
<lapompo> Ubuntu är ju rätt unga-bunga.
<lapompo> SÃ¥ det borde vara relaterat lite.
<propus> kodein: yes.
<Haffe> lapompo: Menar du 'yalla' eller 'imshi' ?
<kodein> propus: jag kan leta fram en, men det kommer kosta dig en hundring
<lapompo> Vet inte. LÃ¥ter som "schallah".
<Haffe> Kan det vara schalas?
<kodein> halavah?
<propus> kodein: nog kan du få en hund-ring om du vill :)
<lapompo> Haffe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CBU96RKed8A#t=166s
<kodein> det är nån sorts tahinibaserad godsak
<Haffe> tahini?
<Haffe> kikärtspasta?
<Haffe> lapompo: Det där är nog bara ett skämt.
<lapompo> Men de säger ju så ofta, typ. Måste ju betyda något.
<Haffe> Jag säger ofta 'fiskansikte'.
<kodein> sesampasta, väl
<propus> säger dom nå så är de bara slita fram kniven
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Borde inte små barn sova nu?
<propus> småbarn?
<Haffe> Ja.
<propus> vem är småbarn?
<Haffe> Pokémon.
<grisfoten> Skål kanalen
<grisfoten> Vm. Fem knickers
<grisfoten> Men va nu då
<grisfoten> T9
<grisfoten> Test
<sybariten> hörni
<sybariten> webhallen... om man beställer två objekt A, o betalar frakt för det, eller först ett objekt A o senare ett likadant, blir det liknade frakt i slutändan?
<propus> ?
<itmannen> Har kidzen lagt sig änligen
<propus> nix pix ;)
<BearD> Hej. Har hittat en gammal 7.04 som jag skulle behöva uppgradera, men jag vet inte hur göra. Tips någon?
<x_link> sybariten: Om du gör olika köp så blir det ju samma frakt?
<x_link> Köper du ett spel från Webhallen och får betala 95:- i frakt (exempelvis) och 3 dagar senare köper samma spel igen, då borde ju frakten bli 95:- igen? =)
<itmannen> Äh
<itmannen> Men snart kanske
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll!
<lag^> tja
<itmannen> android-ubuntu-irssi.-Vilket bestyr
<UkuleleSolen> Någon som har koll på programförråd, trasiga paket och liknande?
<itmannen> välj i menyn att rätta till trasiga paket
<itmannen> exit
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har fått en massa felmeddelanden ett tag. En vän till mig lokaliserade felmeddelandena till att jag tycks ha programförråd för både 32- och 64-bitars-system
<UkuleleSolen> Sedanst vid en uppdatering kunde jag läsa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769472/
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-14
<UkuleleSolen> Ho ho?
<propus> joho
<UkuleleSolen> titta, en som är vaken
<propus> Yepp =)
<madbear> tjenna
<UkuleleSolen> vad håller er vakna?
<propus> titta där kom en till :)
<madbear> veckans brott
<madbear> hmm ska upp 06:30 T_T
<propus> ehh bra fråga.. jag känner inte för att sova :)
<UkuleleSolen> nån av er som har koll på trasiga programpaket o liknande?
<propus> bror på?
<macrobat> UkuleleSolen: jag tror inte man ska köra PPA och sådant om man inte har koll på pakethantering
<UkuleleSolen> Nåt är fel hos mig. har försökt lösa det, men utan framgång. Vid senaste update via terminalen kunde jag läsa http://paste.ubuntu.com/769472/
<UkuleleSolen> macrobat: Detta är en tämligen ny installation. Tror inte den funkade från början ens
<macrobat> nån kanske kan titta på din /etc/apt/sources.list
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769588/
<macrobat> man ska ha nån fungerande keyring, kanske finns speciella pkt till det, gissar jag
<propus> UkuleleSolen: ta bort extras.ubuntu.com de brukar ställa till de för vissa.. har själv haft problem med de då jag körde 11.10.. gick tillbaka till 10.04..
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla upp det
<lag^> Hej ubuntulovers!
<UkuleleSolen> verkade inte hjälpa det heller
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769592/
<propus> UkuleleSolen: sedan verkar de som att du har knas med http://ppa.launchpad.net som antagligen ligger /etc/apt/sources.d/ ta bort den också.. och leta reda på en ppa för din version av ubuntu..
<propus> kan lätt bli så om man lägger till en ppa för en äldra version som inte riktigt har stöd.. eller en bad key..
<UkuleleSolen> heter filen sources.d?
<propus> de är en katalog
<propus> http://open.spotify.com/track/305PB0UePh9S3vrmSbn1qG
<propus> en tung låt sådär mitt i natten.. undrar om mina grannar blir glada ;-P
<UkuleleSolen> pga av en massa saknade paket verkar det som att jag inte ens kan komma åt hårddisken/filstrukturen genom  filhanteraren :) Ska klura lite
<propus> cd /etc/apt/sources.d/
<propus> sudo rm *.*
<UkuleleSolen> lyckades. Men ser ingen  http://ppa.launchpad.net i den katalogen
<UkuleleSolen> katalogen heter sources.list.d men det kanske är samma
<propus> ta bort allt i den katalogen iaf.
<UkuleleSolen> allt?
<UkuleleSolen> det var rätt många filer där
<propus> jaa.. allt i /etc/apt/sources.d/
<propus> jaa.. allt i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<propus> even
<UkuleleSolen> ska bli
<maxjezy> fel : det gick inte att hitta elementet
<maxjezy> i utorrent
<maxjezy> any ideas?
<UkuleleSolen> ok och när dom är borta?
<propus> UkuleleSolen: sudo apt-get update
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: prova med värmeljus
<propus> hehe
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, :)
<maxjezy> ja vill ju bara ladda ner en film
<propus> prova någon annan torrent sida.
<UkuleleSolen> wow, felmeddelandet har aldrig varit så kort förut :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/769595/
<propus> UkuleleSolen: hur uppstod felet?
<UkuleleSolen> propus: tror tametusan det fanns där redan då installationen var ny
<propus> ok
<propus> UkuleleSolen: pasta /var/lib/apt/lists
<UkuleleSolen> är det en katalog?
<propus> prova först sudo apt-key update
<propus> yes
<propus> och sedan sudo apt-get update efter
<UkuleleSolen> gpg: nyckel 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" inte ändrad
<UkuleleSolen> gpg: nyckel FBB75451: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>" inte ändrad
<UkuleleSolen> gpg: Totalt antal behandlade enheter: 2
<UkuleleSolen> gpg:              oförändrade: 2
<UkuleleSolen> oj, sorry
<UkuleleSolen> rätt mycket i den katalogen också
<propus> ta inte bort nå där bara
<propus> du kan göra så här ls >/home/"dinuser"/list.txt
<sybariten> x_link: jo men frågan gällde att köpa i så fall två spel på samma gång, också
<UkuleleSolen> och den filens innehåll vill du se?
<propus> yes
<UkuleleSolen> underlig lista http://paste.ubuntu.com/769598/
<propus> var du i /var/lib/apt/lists och skrev de?
<UkuleleSolen> måste ha missat något där :)
<propus> =)
<UkuleleSolen> vad skulle jag egentligen göra?
<propus> cd /var/lib/apt/lists
<propus> ls >/home/"dinuser"/list.txt
<realubot> larsemil: Ok. Det var i stort sett det jag var inne på men utan -l2 och -nd.
<UkuleleSolen> DET var något annat :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/769607/
<propus> UkuleleSolen: ta bort dom filer som slutar på .gpg
<UkuleleSolen> aha
<propus> i /var/lib/apt/list
<propus> sudo rm *.gpg
<propus> och sedan sudo apt-get update
<UkuleleSolen> Suck...
<UkuleleSolen> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<UkuleleSolen> W: GPG-fel: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: Följande signaturer är ogiltiga: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<propus> prova sudo apt-key update
<UkuleleSolen> gpg: nyckel 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" inte ändrad
<UkuleleSolen> gpg: nyckel FBB75451: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>" inte ändrad
<UkuleleSolen> gpg: Totalt antal behandlade enheter: 2
<UkuleleSolen> gpg:              oförändrade: 2
<propus> sudo apt-get remove 437D05B5
<propus> FBB75451
<propus> och samma med den.
<propus> och sen apt-key update
<UkuleleSolen> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<UkuleleSolen> Bygger beroendeträd
<UkuleleSolen> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<UkuleleSolen> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet 437D05B5
<propus> sudo apt-get update
<UkuleleSolen> Hittade inte det andra paketet heller
<propus> 40976EAF437D05B5
<propus> prova ta bort den då.
<UkuleleSolen> inte den heller :)
<UkuleleSolen> Förstår liksom inte vad det är som blivit fel :(
<propus> prova sätt i install cd'n innan du köra sudo apt-get update
<UkuleleSolen> det kan vara något. har inte tillgång till CDn här. men det kan snart ordnas
<propus> ok
<UkuleleSolen> MÃ¥ste det vara exakt den skivan jag installerade med eller kan det vara vilken CD av 11.10 64 som helst?
<propus> Joo de tror jag.. bara de är samma architektur.. dvs x64 till x64
<UkuleleSolen> just det
<UkuleleSolen> Nu tjatas det om ett par uppdateringar, bland annat något som kallas Bakåtporteringar. Någon som kan vara någon ide att instellera?
<propus> inte än..
<propus> fixa de där med cd'n först.
<UkuleleSolen> Trist. Det kan jag fixa tisigast i morgon
<propus> har du ingen cd-brännare och en tom cd?
<UkuleleSolen> Men liksom... vad är felet här? Finns det något kan kunde ha undvikt?
<UkuleleSolen> Sitter på jobbet. Har inga tomma skivor här
<propus> okej..
<propus> näeh vill nykeln ligger på cd'n.. lite svårt att undvka de..
<UkuleleSolen> nej, jag menar felet, från början.
<UkuleleSolen> Vad gick snett med installationen?
<propus> vet inte.. blir så ibland.. har vart med om de jag med..
<UkuleleSolen> Om det inte vore för att jag  hunnit göra den här installationen rätt personlig nu, hade jag gott kunnat göra om installationen från början
<propus> De behövs inte.. går att fixa bara man har cd'n :)
<propus> nu ska jag leka brandväggs tekniker :P
<propus> peace!
<UkuleleSolen> Jag tackar ssååå mycket!
<lapompo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTj7TfvzJC8
<propus> jag får gratis drinkar.. vilken merit..
<lapompo> Undrar vad som provocerar folk med henne?
<lapompo> Jag fattar inte heller. Vad kan det vara?
<propus> jag fattar inte heller.. hon verkar ju helt normal :)
<lapompo> Antog att det var de enorma melonerna.
<propus> http://open.spotify.com/track/305PB0UePh9S3vrmSbn1qG
<propus> väcker grannarna med den :P
<propus> Säkert de med :)
<lapompo> "To open this link, you need Spotify."
<lapompo> Nej tack. Ingen cancer för min del.
<propus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyWKBXAQ3Gk
<propus> nu då? =)
<lapompo> Huvudvärksmusik :(
<propus> nej de är ju bra musik..
<propus> vad lyssnar du på?
<lapompo> Nej :S
<lapompo> Allt som låter bra, helt enkelt.
<lapompo> Kan verkligen inte fatta varför folk gillar sådant där.
<lapompo> PÃ¥ allvar.
<propus> soft musik är sitta och hacka i linux med :)
<lapompo> Jag låter ankorna hacka med sina näbbar.
<propus> hehe
<lapompo> Kvack! Hack!
<Haffe> *gäsp*
<spacebug-> ja, det är dags att sova nu
<propus> jepp..
<itmannen> Nu är det bara resten kvar.
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Morgon morgon.
<itmannen> Idag så känns det tungt att måsta åka ut. Har sovit otroligt dåligt. men det som inte dödar en härdar en sägs det
<itmannen> Memtest i min laptop är bara på steg 7. Ändå så har det stått sen igår kväll. Men det brukar tydligen ta tid.
<Haffe> itmannen: Kolla lite längre ned under 'tests passed'.
<itmannen> Haffe,  I min så är det längre upp. Passed 75 %
<Haffe> itmannen: Det är det aktuella testet.
<itmannen> Ja det stämmer nog
<Haffe> memtest fortsätter att köra tester tills dess du avbryter.
<Haffe> Det står längre ned.
<Haffe>  längre upp. Passed 75 %
<Haffe> 08:12 < Haffe> itmannen: Det är det aktuella testet.
<Haffe> 08:12 < itmannen> Ja det stämmer nog
<Haffe> 08:12 < Haffe> memtest fortsätter att köra tester tills dess du avbryter.
<Haffe> 08:13 < Haffe> Det står längre ned.
<Haffe> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1a/Memtest86%2B_Screenshot.png
<Haffe> Kolla under 'Pass Errors'.
<itmannen> Haffe,  Nope det finns inget sådant längre ned
<itmannen> Aha. Nu förstår jag
<itmannen> Pass 3 Errors 0
<Haffe> Det innebär att den har kört igenom 3 fulla svep.
<itmannen> Ok. Frågan är hur många steg det är
<Haffe> Steg?
<itmannen> Pass
 * itmannen måste hasa ut i den bistra verkligheten
<Haffe> Vad pratar du om?
<Haffe> Pass betyder hur många gånger den har gått igenom hela testsviten.
<maxjezy> morrn
<impaktor> Finns det en djupare anledning till att när man skriver fel lösenord så får man sitta och stirra som en fåne på skärmen i 5 sekunder innan jag får skriva in igen?
<phnom> impaktor: SÃ¥ att ingen ska kunna scripta en bruteforce attack.
<impaktor> hm, jag misstänkte det, men ändå jobbigt. jag vet att man kan ändra det, men är det dumt att göra?
<phnom> Eller så kan du börja skriva rätt lösenord :D
<impaktor> Nej, det går inte, jag kör "tredje gången gilt".
<itmannen> Så där. Dagens första uppdrag irl avklarat
<itmannen> Aktiviteter fram till klockan 15 = 0
<amelia> morrn!
<phnom> amelia: God morgon
<itmannen> Jo en sak ska jag faktiskt göra. Sitta och titta på memtest. Det är en lagom syssla för en gammal man.
<amelia> låter spännande..
<amelia> lite som att titta på surdegsbröd som jäser..
<amelia> det är om möjligt tråkigare än att titta på färg som torkar.
<itmannen> Jag har små kvar på vad som är spännande
<itmannen> *krav
<itmannen> Haffe,  Så du menar att memtest fortsätter hur länge som helst ?
<phnom> itmannen: Ja
<itmannen> Jisses. Då blir det en lång väntan :)
<itmannen> Och jag som har så ont om tid
 * itmannen har ena foten i graven
<amelia> haha
<amelia> memtest kör tills minnena pajjar och sen fortsätter den tills de är helt döda. :P
<vacum> den pressar de stackarna
<itmannen> Jag tänkte min aska skulle spridas i minneslunden. Men då lär dom bygga om den till hundrastplats. Så kommunens hundar pinkar på mig
<vacum> jag brukar alltid köra memtest med dålig kylning
<vacum> öppna chassit och förstöra luftflödet
<itmannen> Varför då
<vacum> då vet jag hur det blir när burken jobbar på hårt och blir för varm
<vacum> :-)
<itmannen> Ok
<vacum> bara att klippa till en papp-bit och sätta ivägen för luften :-)
<phnom> gäsp...
<Barre> HeMan: ping!?!
<impaktor> pong?
<impaktor> (kunde inte hålla mig :) )
<antii> impaktor: jävligt segt svar
<antii> impaktor: bara 360 000 ms efter
<antii> :[
<Coffe> Barre,  hur är det ?
<Coffe> såg ni är i nyheterna idag
<impaktor> vad sade de på nyheterna? Higgs, eller?
<Barre> Coffe: jasså... varför då?
<Barre> Coffe: det är bara bra, sjukt mycket jobb bara...
<Barre> Coffe: ahh... jag ser nu, det är dock inte där jag jobbar... jag jobbar på HDS, det är HLDS (optisk lagring).. samma koncern dock, och inte bra...
<Coffe> ok
<SchNils> Hello
<SchNils> hej
<SchNils> Jag har en fin fråga.
<Myrtti> oh?
<SchNils> Jag vill avmontera en av mina partitioner, jag använder GParted men när jag trycker på avmontera så får jag följande felmeddelande: ''Partitionen kunde inte avmonteras från följande monteringspunkter:  /  Antagligen är andra partitioner också monterade på dessa monteringspunkter. Det rekommenderas att du avmonterar dem manuellt.''
<SchNils> Några råd?
<phnom> SchNils: Du kan inte avmontera / om du kör ditt ubuntu från den disken.
<SchNils> Kan man inte använda en live-cd?
<phnom> Jo, men då kör du inte ditt ubuntu från den disken.
<SchNils> Nej, men jag vill intstallera Windows 7 istället och när jag försöker så säger den att patrionen jag ska installera på är dynamisk och den ska tydligen vara basisk. Och för att ändra till basisk måste jag först avmontera den.
<Julol> SchNils: /j #windows ;)
<phnom> Om du vill installera det istället för ubuntu kan du ju bara partionera om hela alltet med deras partioneringsverktyg vid installation.
<SchNils> Du vet inte hur man gör vid installationen? För jag har inte sett det alternativet.
<phnom> Var ett tag sen när jag installerade win7, men det är ju bara att göra som vanligt och formatera om disken...
<SchNils> Okej, kan försöka googla och se om jag kan hitta nåt.
<phnom> SchNils: Såhär ungefär: http://www.techtalkz.com/windows-7/514412-windows-7-installation-guide-tutorial.html
<Julol> De är väl bara o boota med skivan o formatera innan man kommer in i OS
<Julol> Typ
<Julol> El köra win liveCD om de går
<Julol> Sorgligt
<SchNils> Tillbaka
<SchNils> Jag försökte göra som på hemsidan du länkade, men när jag väljer ''Upgrade'' fliken så kommer det upp ''The computer started using the Windows installation disc. Removve the installation disc and restart you computer......'' Jag googlade det och tydligen kan jag inte välja Upgrade fliken'' Några tips för att få det att funka genom att använda ''Custom fliken''de det
<phnom> ...
<phnom> De väljer Custom på hemsidan...
<SchNils> kan du länka sidan igen?
<SchNils> :)
<SchNils> Kanske såg fel
<phnom> http://www.techtalkz.com/windows-7/514412-windows-7-installation-guide-tutorial.html
<phnom> "We will opt for the second option here, the Custom install. "
<phnom> Upgrade är ju bara om du redan har ett annat windows (XP, Vista...) redan installerat, och vill uppgradera det till 7.
<SchNils> Men min Partition verkar inte ha någon free space, så kan inte klicka på ''next''. Det finns också ett felmeddelande där det står just ''Windows cannot be installed to this hard disk space. Windows must be installed to a partition formatted as NTFS''
<phnom> Just därför ska du ta bort alla partitioner som finns, och skapa nya, formaterade i NTFS. Det kommer ta bort all data som ligger på disken btw, så om du har något du vill ha kvar så får du spara det någon annanstans.
<SchNils> Okej
<phnom> Du klickar alltså på disken, väljer drive options, tar bort befintliga partitioner och skapar nya.
<SchNils> Det låter härligt!
<kodein> Hej
<kodein> Jag har en fråga.
<Barre> hej hej. jag har storlek 47 i skor
<Barre> kodein: ställ frågan rakt ut bara
<kodein> Barre: ja, vad har du för skostorlek?
<Barre> redan svara jue ;)
<kodein> asch då
<kodein> men jag kan väl upprepa frågan jag aldrig fick svar på senast...
<kodein> har / någon speciell innebörd i procmail-conditions?
<salmiak> vad är det för "extramöte" halvnie idag det står om i ärenderaden?
<Coffe> Barre,  har du något magiskt man kan göra för att öka inoder utan förlora allt på disken ?
<salmiak> Coffe: man placerar ut lämpliga inoder på trevliga ställen på disken med en magnetiserad nål? ;-)
<HeMan> Coffe: jag försökte läsa på om det för något tag sedan och i ext[234] verkar det inte gå
<Coffe> HeMan,  attans
<salmiak> fast om du tillfälligt flyttar alla dina filer till en annan disk och så formaterar om med begäran om flera inoder och så flyttar tillbaka filerna och.... (utan att för den delen uppmana till att raskt springa ut och köpa en hårddisk till för dubbla priset just nu) :-)
 * salmiak har ytterst dålig koll på extX-formatterade hårddiskar och inoder i synnerhet. (som den lilla fat32-kramare som jag är hehe)
<Barre> nu pratar vi förmodligen inte bara en disk ;)
<Barre> Coffe: Jag tror att HeMan har rätt, men jag kan påminna mig att ext[3,4] har en parameter/tuning-fjong som heter resize_inode vet dock inte vad den gör
<Coffe> salmiak,  ja , sist denna datan flyttades tog det 9 dagar att kopiear bort den .. så det är något man gärna drar sig från
<HakanS> salmiak: Det är ett extrainsatt loco-möte angående offtopic-kanalen. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te18
<salmiak> aha
<salmiak> hehe visste inte att den kanalen fanns :-D finns det nån statistik för hur mycket den används, eller hur mycket den används samtidigt som #ubuntu-se används till mer seriösa saker?
<Haffe> amelia: Vad är det man ska använda istället för Nagios?
<kodein> oz vill nog att man kör op5
<amelia> Haffe: icinga
<amelia> Haffe: eller opsview, eller op5
<amelia> jag kör icinga
<Nafallo> salmiak: smartare att kopa en harddisk som inte gatt upp i pris annu. gar att hitta om man letar lite ;-)
<Coffe> Opsview är nagios men i enklaer förpackning
<amelia> icinga är lika svårkonfad, men haxxigare
<maxjezy> http://translate.google.com/
<maxjezy> män är män och män är smartast
<maxjezy> översätt det till engelska
<maxjezy> från svenska givetvis :)
<cHarNe2> :P
<Silasle> Finns en till sån...
<Silasle> Kvinnor är kvinnor och män är smarta
<maxjezy> :)
<lag^> Hej!
<salmiak> halloj lag^
<salmiak> allt rullar på som det ska eller?
<Nafallo> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<Nafallo> it works!
<Nafallo> !info ubuntu-desktop
<Nafallo> jpds: ^-- except that is still broken ;-)
<Nafallo> jpds: if you need more disk space or something for it to work, I've added a bunch of space to pony recently ;-)
<antii> ok
<nikihren> Hello, någon som kan guida mig igenom att konfiguera min apache? Har flera hemsidor som ska riktas till olika domäner
<salmiak> nikihren: det finns inte nån websida med komplett guide för domänkonfigureringarna?
<nikihren> salmiak: om du tar fram en bra och enkel för en nybörjare på det här ämnet så läser jag, har inte hittat någon som är up to date
<salmiak> ok
<victor__> Jag har problem med mitt huwai e122. den ansluter och fungerar bra och allt men efter ca 30-60min tappas anslutningne :s
<nikihren> hur får jag min server att lyssna på t.ex blablabla.se så att den använder ~/speciell_användare/public_html ?
<christoffer> nikihren, vilken ubuntu version är det du använder och är det apache2 du använder?
<Philip5> HakanS: vaken?
<nikihren> christoffer: debian server och apache2
<christoffer> nikihren, ok ...har inte koll på debian men borde vara samma som ubuntu
<nikihren> jo det jag tänkte
<christoffer> nikihren, ska bara installera apache2 så jag säger rätt i katalogstrukturen
<christoffer> har inte det på denna dator
<nikihren> hehe okey schyrre
<christoffer> i /etc/apache2
<christoffer> har du katalogen "sites-available" och "sites-enabled"
<christoffer> i "sites-available" ska du skapa en fil för varje domän du ska ha
<christoffer> på servern
<christoffer> det enklaste är att kopia "default"
<nikihren> okej
<nikihren> vad ska jag ändra i dom?
<nikihren> vad ska jag ändra i den filen då
<nikihren> document root har jag ändrat
<christoffer> kopiera "default" till nya filer t.ex. "min.domän.se"
<christoffer> i den filen ska följande ändras
<nikihren> nu heter den mindomän.se
<christoffer> ja, nu vet jag inte vilka domäner du har som du ska publicera
<christoffer> det var bara exempel
<christoffer> jag har t.ex. "christofferholmstedt.se"
<christoffer> i den filen
<christoffer> har jag ändrat...
<christoffer> documentRoot
<christoffer> ServerAdmin
<christoffer> ServerName ska läggas till
<nikihren> allright
<christoffer> och där lägger du till t.ex. www.domän.se
<nikihren> hur får jag min domän att styras då?
<nikihren> är det klart nu?
<christoffer> nikihren, vart har du registrerat domänen?
<nikihren> one.com
<nikihren> nu går jag ju in där
<nikihren> det vet jag men alltså serverbiten är klar?
<christoffer> nja
<christoffer> 2 sek
<nikihren> okey
<christoffer> sudo a2ensite <namnet på filen du skapade>
<nikihren> ska jag stå i samma katalog?
<christoffer> nej spelar ingen roll
<christoffer> det ska fungera överallt
<christoffer> efter a2ensite ska du kunna tabba fram rätt filnamn
<christoffer> det är förkortning för "apache2 enable site"
<christoffer> då skapas en symbolisk länk i /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<christoffer> sedan kan du köra "sudo apache2 reload"
<christoffer> för att ladda in sidan
<nikihren> nu klart?
<christoffer> bra fråga
<christoffer> vad är det för domän så kan jag testa
<nikihren> det tar 90 minuter enligt one för att den ska styras om
<christoffer> jag får en bild "xela"
<nikihren> alltså den har legat på webhotell på one innan
<nikihren> men ska bara ha domänen där
<nikihren> hajar du vad jag menar? men får väl vänta 90 minuter innan jag vet säkert :)
<Haffe> Kan man använda ufw för att blockera en specifik wwwadress?
<christoffer> nikihren, jodå
<christoffer> men är osäker på vad resultatet ska vara om det är "rätt"
<ah-berg_> om man har en lågenergi lampa som tänds men släcks kort  efter  vad är fel då?
<christoffer> ah-berg_, lampan börjar ta slut
<christoffer> de där sakta istället för ett pang som med gamla
<ah-berg_> men den är ny !
<christoffer> alternativt att det glappar i bakkant
<christoffer> de har sämre kontaktyta
<christoffer> speciellt de från IKEA
<christoffer> platta istället för spetsiga
<ah-berg_> bä en lamapa ska lysa eller inte, pungt
<kodein> lama apor?
<christoffer> !op
<ubot2> Factoid 'op' not found
<christoffer> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<Nafallo> christoffer: hej. vad behovs hjalp med? det ser lugnt ut har?
<christoffer> Nafallo, inget problem just nu...skulle bara ta reda på vilka som är operators nu.
<christoffer> och vilka som var med på mötet idag
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-se
<christoffer> jaha det kanske är bättre =)
<realubot> #ubuntu-se-offtopic is no more.
<CasperN> tack för det realubot
<CasperN> och ni andra
<realubot> CasperN: Varsågod.
<x_link> Var hölls mötet?
<Nafallo> christoffer: jag var upptagen med att dansa :-)
<christoffer> Nafallo, priv?
<christoffer> ok =)
<Nafallo> christoffer: lite upptagen
<christoffer> Nafallo, ok.
<christoffer> Har du mail jag kan skicka till?
<realubot> x_link: I #ubuntu-se-mote
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot ger x_link en enarmsapplåd.
<realubot> En ljudlös applåd.
<lag^> gäsp..
<kes0> ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖH
<kes0> Vakna
<lag^> omg
<lag^> kesååååå
<kes0> Oj fel nick
<lag^> oj
<lag^> fjantlol
<realubot> lag^: Yo!
<lag^> realubot: yo boat! Wuzup?
<realubot> lag^: Det är ok. Själv?
<lag^> realubot: Nyvaken med fuckad dygnsrytm.
<lag^> Vad gör man nu?
<realubot> lag^: Aj, aj. Det var inte bra. :(
<lag^> nää
<lag^> jag skulle bara powernapa lite ju
<realubot> lag^: Hur kommer det sig? Du går väl i skolan på dagarna?
<lag^> ja
<lag^> men jag skulle bara powernapa
<realubot> lag^: Aha. Det är lurigt med powernaps.
<lag^> skrev jag!
<realubot> lag^: Ja ja. Jag såg inte innan jag postade ju.
<lag^> realubot: tittar du på tangentbordet när du skriver? :(((
<realubot> lag^: Är du snart klar i plugget eller?
<lag^> men va?  Började ju fan i höstas.
<realubot> lag^: Nej. Tror du en tuffing som jag tittar på tgb när jag skrivet?
<realubot> *skriver
<realubot> lag^: Jaha. Så det är första terminen.
<realubot> Vad tycker du då? Är utb något att rekommendera?
<lag^> realubot: Ja, med tanke på att det gick 5 sekunder mellan det jag skrev och det du skrev :) Då bör du ha sett det jag skrev :P
<lag^> Men sluta fråga om utbildnignen hela tiden
<lag^> :<
<realubot> lag^: Men svara då.
<lag^> du vägrar plugga här ändå
<realubot> Jag är ju intresserad.
<realubot> Ja.
<lag^> Dåså!
<realubot> Jaha.
<lag^> aa
<realubot> Jag flyttar inte till Sthlm. Vad ska jag där å göra?
<realubot> Vad har Sthlm som Göteborg inte har?
<lag^> plugga?
<realubot> Nej.
<lag^> utbildningen?
<lag^> Jag hoppas att jag aldrig mer behöver bo i Göteborg :<
<realubot> Det går att läsa linuxkurser på universitet på distans.
<realubot> Och IT-kurser på GU.
<lag^> doit!
<realubot> Gutenburgs universitet
<realubot> lag^: Vad har du emot Göteborg?
<lag^> Så.. extrainsatt möte idag alltså? Sades något intressant?
<lag^> realubot: Inget! Jag bara vantrivs där
<lag^> fruktansvärt mycket.
<realubot> lag^: #ubuntu-se-offtopic ska stängas.
<realubot> lag^: Det blev resultatet av allt tjöt och omröstningen.
<lag^> suprise suprise.
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 18/01 20:30
<Nafallo> :-P
<realubot> 10 för att stänga kanalen, 1 emot, 1 blankröst, tror jag.
<lag^> hur sjutton röstar man på irc? Inte anonymt va?
<realubot> lag^: Det finns en rösningsbot.
<lag^> jo men.. anonymt? Inte anonymt?
<lag^> med andra ord.. vet man vem som var emot? :P
<realubot> Som reggar +1, +0 och -1 som ja, blankt, nej och kontrollerar att nicket röstar max 1 gång, typ.
<realubot> lag^: Nej, inte anonymt.
<lag^> okej
<realubot> Röstningen fungerar smidigt. Det är värre med diskussionerna som spårar ur lätt eller som blir sega om man måste begära ordet så fort man ska säga något.
<lag^> SÃ¥ kan det va
<realubot> Mhm
<nikihr> ööö
<nikihr> ser ni de? :)
<CasperN> ser ööö
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-15
<nikihr> grymt :)
<lag^> :o
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<Julol> lag^, Fjant ?
<Julol> Gokväll
<lag^> Julol: :D
<Julol> Nu blev jag ledsen
<lag^> inte alls
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<Julol> lag^, ;S
<lag^> Julol: :D
<lag^> Julol: trodde julfolk var glada!
<Julol> lag^, Men du mobbas ju
<lag^> Julol: men jag gör det med glimten i ögat :)
<Julol> lag^, Pff
<lag^> Julol: var inte så kinkig nu
<Julol> lag^, GÃ¥ o diska va!
 * Nafallo vantar pa /nick diskmaskinen
<lag^> Hund: redan gjort!
<lag^> oj
<lag^> Julol: redan gjort!
<Julol> lag^, Bra, då vet du din plats =)
<lag^> Julol: pfft!
<Julol> lag^, Ska vi baka bulla?
<lag^> bulle*
<lag^> bullar*
<lag^> nej :(
<Julol> Nä bulla
<Julol> =(
<lag^> om jag ska installera ett os. Vill man köra "default" eller "desktop edition"?
<lag^> amen shit
<lag^> "cannot find boot device, cannot continue..#
<lag^> "
<lag^> blä1
<lag^> den läser av usb men ändå inte? :<
<Julol> Kvinnor
<Julol> ..
<lag^> kom och gör det själv då
<lag^> baah!!!
<lag^> undra om den vill ta emot ett annat os istället
<Julol> Ok om du hämtar mig med en husbil jag kan ligga o sova i
<Julol> =P
<Julol> Husvagn går också bra
<lag^> -.-
<Julol> Prova
<Julol> Har du kört med stickan förr o de funkat?
<lag^> ja?
<lag^> den hittar ju usbminnet säger jag
<lag^> eftersom den frågar hur jag vill installera..
<Julol> Ahaa
<Julol> Jag är trött
<Julol> Kan du inte komma o kolla en iq befriad film med mig istället för den där skiten? =P
<Julol> lag^, Vad ska du installera för os?
<lag^> Julol: arch
<Julol> lag^, Ok
<Julol> lag^, Har du kolla om de är nå fel med install grejjen?
<lag^> installgrejen?
<lag^> ska testa en annan version nu
<Julol> lag^, Aa sån där check som man kan göra då man bootar upp, vet inte om de finns i arch dock
<lag^> jag har ju inget os installerat ännu
<Julol> lag^, Men man gör de ju från de man ska installera från :P
<Julol> Kanske inte kommer någon meny då på uppstarten
<lag^> unetbootmenyn kommer upp
<lag^> det är det program jag använt när jag skapat min usbstartgrej
<lag^> Så då frågar den hur jag vill installera..
<lag^> men inget mer. vad jag minns
<lag^> ska som sagt testa igen..
<Julol> K
<nikihr> någon som kör debians erver?
<nikihr> kan inte få php att fungera i apache
<nikihr> har installerat paketen och kört a2enmod php5
<spacebug-> tjena stirner
<stirner> Tjenare :-)
<stirner> Hur är läget med dig då spacebug?
<spacebug-> jo tack rätt bra. Lite sönderslagen och så bara hehe
<spacebug-> själv då?
<phnom> Morrn
<larsemil> morrn
<Cyrix-> Morrn
<phnom> lag^: Du behöver inte använda unetbootin när du ska köra in arch på en sticka
<HeMan> Morrn!
<realubot> Good morning.
<Cyrix-> (:
<HeMan> Jospressen; dagens skönaste musik!
<larsemil> http%3a%2f%2fdlbookit3.dlsystems.se%2fleksandstrand%2fbmKundkorg%2fKundkorg.aspx%3favdelning%3dLS%26typ%3d4 vad är det där för encoding av specialtecken?
<kodein> larsemil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Url_encoding
<larsemil> kom på hur jag skulle lösa mitt problem. tack kodein!
<kodein> varschgo
<Barre> larsemil: morrn, du kommer alltså vara väldigt snäll idag
<larsemil> Barre: jag är alltid snäll, men lite snällare ja
<Barre> :)
<Cyrix-> :>
<larsemil> Barre: vad duktig du är idag
<HeMan> sådär, nu går klustret för fullt igen!
<HeMan> 103% på ena halvan och 95% på andra halvan
<Barre> snelast ;)
<HeMan> bättre än 35% och 40% som det har varit ett tag nu...
<larsemil> ja det är asjobbigt när det är över 100% ochman får lov att snyrra på veven manuellt för de extra 3%
<HeMan> larsemil: vi har faktiskt noterat att om man har 8 cores och 9 i last så får man ut mer än om man har 8 cores och 8 i last
<larsemil> HeMan: 0/
<larsemil> HeMan: min telefon bråkar med mig
<larsemil> HeMan: den kan inte visa färgen vit längre.
<HeMan> larsemil: då drar du ner ögonbrynen, måttar med handryggen och skriker "DUMMA!"
<HeMan> larsemil: funkar varje gång!
<HeMan> larsemil: har du tappat ner den?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag hade något liknande problem, iofs bara när jag körde kameran
<HeMan> larsemil: minns dock inte hur jag fick bort det...
<larsemil> HeMan: nej, tror det var grabben som tappade lite för hårt på skärmen. men har ju garanti på
<lag^> phnom: Jag vet. Körde med dd-vad-man-nu-ska-skriva.. eller ja, en i klassen gjorde det. Funkade inte.
<lag^> phnom: alltså, datorn fattade inte att usbminnet hade arch i sig, I guess. Hur jag än gjorde. testade linux mint, och det funkar fint.. så det är ju inte usb-stickan eller datorn det är fel på?
<lag^> phnom: *uteslutningsmetod*
<phnom> lag^: Kollade ni md5-summan på arch-ison också? Så att den är rätt?
<phnom> Och tog ni /dev/sdX och inte /dev/sdaXY där Y är en siffra?
<lag^> phnom: Jag kan inget såntdär alls, men jag testade två olika releaser..
<phnom> Okay, vet iaf att jag har råkat köra /dev/sdb1 istället för /dev/sdb en gång, och då fick jag samma problem som du beskrev.
<phnom> Men om du nu kör mint istället så spelar det ju ingen roll :-)
<lag^> phnom: hm..  okej.. När jag fixar usbstickan med unetbootin så kan jag bara välja en.. sdb1 tror jag det är? Äh, jag minns inte.
 * itmannen får kvarsittning för sen ankomst. Mobilen hade slut på ström och larmade inte.
<lag^> phnom: jag ville testa arch med gnome3. och den heter typ kahelOS .. SÃ¥ det r de jag har testat.
<phnom> Jahaja, aldrig hört talas om.
<ah134> jag har en fil typ som  typ björge hur fan kan jag göra om den till björge med script?
<Coffe> ah134,  ska du göra om en fil ? varför göra det med script ?
 * phnom har aldrig hört talas om den filtypen
<larsemil> ah134: mv bjĶrge björge
<Coffe> larsemil,  grymt script .. är de bash :P :P
<lag^> phnom: det är väl typ thailändskt eller nåt :P
<lag^> phnom: http://kahelos.org/
<larsemil> lag^: annars är ju gnome3 standardgnome i arch?
<phnom> lag^: Ja, googlade det förut ;)
<lag^> phnom: okej
<lag^> larsemil: Jaha, det hade jag ingen aning om :o Det var en i klassen som tipsade om den, men det kan ha att göra med att jag inte ville "fixa" allt själv
<phnom> Sen är det ju faktiskt en ny dist, då kan man ju inte förvänta sig att den funkar som arch.
<lag^> att jag ville ha arch som fungerar "out of the box"
<lag^> phnom: mjo.. Men jag försökte installera archbang också utan att lyckas. Sen kom klassisen och ba WOO så funkade det
<itmannen> Min klant. Nu lyckades jag installera 12.04 i386 istället för amd64. Suck
<phnom> Vadå, vanliga arch funkar också ootb
<lag^> så han har väl magiska fingrar eller nåt
<lag^> phnom: jaha.. Vafan, lurar dom mig?
<lag^> jävla klassfolk :(
<phnom> lag^: Det har ju ingen DE eller nåt installerat, men det fungerar ;D
<lag^> phnom: Hur är gnome3 standardgnome i "vanliga arch" om ingen DE följer meD?
<itmannen> Men det är bara att börja om
<ah134> larsemil fungerar ej :(
<lag^> Ni får gärna förklara för mig osm är lite "ny"
<lag^> inget DE = ingen gnome följer med .. så tolkar ju jag det som..
<Haffe> LÃ¥t oss dansa.
 * Haffe dansar på bordet.
 * lag^ vägrar
 * lag^ kastar tomater på Haffe .. USELT! buuu osv.
<phnom> lag^: Nä, precis, det kommer inget gnome förinstallerat. Men allt som är med funkar ;)
<itmannen> Jag upptäckte det när jag körde update via terminalen att det hämtade hem i386
<lag^> phnom: Och jag ville ha gnome 3.. därav kahel. Så vad menar itmannen då med att det är standard? :o
<itmannen> ?
<lag^> itmannen: Du sa att gnome 3 är standard i arch?
<Haffe> lag^: Du är så brutal.
<lag^> Haffe: :D
<itmannen> Jag har inte skrivtit detta
<lag^> hepp
<lag^> Då har du väl inte det.
<lag^> Jag som inbillar mig saker.
<itmannen> Amen
<lag^> trots att det finns där när jag skrollar bak. But hey.. inbillning ftw!
<impaktor> "<larsemil> lag^: annars är ju gnome3 standardgnome i arch?"
<itmannen> lag^,  Nog ser du i syne alltid.
<impaktor> "<phnom> lag^: Ja, googlade det förut ;)"
<lag^> va.. var det larsemil som skrev
<lag^> ?
<lag^> meh
<phnom> lag^: Det är standard, om du installerar gnome i arch så får du 3an :-)
<lag^> JAHA!
<lag^> men
<lag^> :((
<lag^> så fram tills jag installerar så är det ren cli bara?
<lag^> eller följer det med något grafiskt ?
<lag^> över huvudtaget.
<lag^> ja, jag är en noob :(
<impaktor> nej
<Haffe> lag^: Schrödingers chatlogg?
<impaktor> bara CLI
<Haffe> Den upphör att existera när du inte observerar den?
<lag^> impaktor: okej.. Hm. Ja, men vi får se. Till saken hör att jag inte lyckats installera något arch alls på min dator :<
<lag^> men när någon annan kommer och fixar så jävlar går det undan.
<amelia> bara CLI är väl att ta i... arch har ju ncurses install
<amelia> men ja, man får väl aktivt välja att man vill ha gnome eller något annat grafiskt.
<impaktor> OK, när jag installerar är det bara CLI, men kanske på grund av mitt val. Fast, sant, ncurses är det nog jag. Men tror lag^ anser det vara cli.
<amelia> det är ju bara fulare grafik. :P
<amelia> nu ska jag äta lunch. bbl
<lag^> impaktor: varför skulle jag anse det som cli? Jag vet ju inte ens hur det ser ut :P
<impaktor> För att ncurses knappast anses "grafiskt" av folk som är nya i arch, och vill ha Gnome 3, eftersom ncurses bara är textbaserat.
<impaktor> lag^: ser typiskt ut: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/Ettercap_ncurses-screenshot.png
<lag^> hehe
<lag^> ja, du har nog rätt.. fast det ser ju ut som nån typ av fönsterhanterare, fast ändå inte
<larsemil> lag^: om du inte vill ha bara cli så ska du inte köra arch, för det är mycket terminal-hand-på-läggning innan man får ett fungerande system
<larsemil> eller fungerande och fungerande, innan man har konfat saker att bete sig så som man tänkte att det skulle göra.
<impaktor> Finns det något man kan lägga i .Xmodmap för att slippa trycka två gånger för att få "^" eller "~" ?
<itmannen> Så där. Då har jag fått in rätt version av 12.04
<nikihr> asdasd
<kodein> dsadsa
<kodein> qweqwe
<Haffe> uiouio
<nikihr> sorry :P
<kodein> åiåaäeö?
<nikihr> någon som kör debian server med apache + php? jag får det verkligen inte att fungera :)
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> wfm.
<Haffe> 102% uptime.
<kodein> har du något mer utförligt än "det funkar inte"?
<nikihr> kodein: jag har installerat php och kört a2enmod php5
<nikihr> men när ja går in på sidorna så försöker den ta ner php filen istället för att visa den
<itmannen> Nu ska jag åka och terra dataaffären
<kodein> tja, då borde det väl egentligen funka... såvida du inte gjort nåt magiskt i sitefilen?
<itmannen> Undrar varför personalen suckar när jag stiger in ?
<kodein> vilken version av debian kör du?
<nikihr> 6.0
<kodein> hmm. hur ser /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf ut?
<nikihr> den var inte så lång
<nikihr> 16 rader
<Julol> itmannen, För du är en pain in the ass?
<kodein> ja, den ska inte behöva vara så lång.
<kodein> men jag vet inte om wc -l var svar på min fråga :/
<kodein> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DebianPHP hade ett avsnitt om den filen som kanske är relevant i sammanhanget, nämligen
<nikihr> ska läsa
<larsemil> kodein: vill du ha en wc -l på den?
<kodein> larsemil: nä, men det var vad jag fick när jag frågade hur filen såg ut
<kodein> "hur var filmen?" "jodå, den var 97 minuter lång"
<larsemil> :)
<nikihr> kodein: det stog rätt till i den filen
<kodein> ok
<larsemil> nikihr: hur "fungerar det inte"
<nikihr> larsemil: den "hämtar ner" filen istället för att visa den
<larsemil> nikihr: på huvuvhosten?
<larsemil> huvud-vhosten
<larsemil> nikihr: http://serverfault.com/questions/140954/apache-not-displaying-php-pages-offering-them-for-download-instead
<nikihr> larsemil: alltså php filer i /var/www men inte personliga hemsidor för användarna
<nikihr> ~/public_html alltså
<larsemil> nikihr: så de personliga hemsidorna för användarna fungerar?
<nikihr> tvärtom :P
<nikihr> förlåt formulerade mig lite fel
<larsemil> det där problemet har jag haft och löst
<nikihr> larsemil: share please :)
<nikihr> hehe
<larsemil> kan du patebina din httpd.conf
<nikihr> den är tom :P
<larsemil> apache2.conf å?
<nikihr> den kan jag pejsta
<nikihr> larsemil: http://pastie.org/3020543
<larsemil> nikihr: och mods-enabled/php5.conf
<nikihr> larsemil: http://pastie.org/3020553
<larsemil> nikihr: kommentera bort rad 11 till 15.
<larsemil> nikihr: starta om apache
<larsemil> nikihr: voila!
<larsemil> !kaka | larsemil
<ubot2> larsemil, please see my private message
<nikihr> larsemil: nope
<nikihr> doesnt work mate :)
<larsemil> nikihr: då gjorde du fel
<larsemil> nikihr: det där är det som är problemet.
<larsemil> är jag nästan hundra på
<nikihr> larsemil: jag gjorde precis som du sa
<nikihr> ändrade i både mods-enabled
<nikihr> och mods-available
<nikihr> och restartade
<nikihr> testade också att reloada
<larsemil> har du vhosts för dem?
<nikihr> larsemil: jepp
<larsemil> kan vara fel där också
<Coffe> owwh  något jag kan hjälpa till med ?
<nikihr> larsemil: kanske man ska ändra något i site filerna? sites-enabled
<nikihr> larsemil: nu fungerar det jö
<nikihr> :)
<Coffe> nikihr,  ändra i avaible filerna
<Coffe> för dom är ju symnlinks i enable
<nikihr> Coffe: ahh förstog det nu
<phnom> Någon som versionshanterar en hemsida med git? Skulle behöva lite tips på hur man kan sätta upp det för att det ska fungera smidigt med en eller flera dev-siter + den som är live.
<kodein> ha olika branches och stage:a släpp till produktionssajt, skulle jag nog säga
<kodein> http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/ har en del intressanta tankar
<phnom> kodein: Tack, den verkar intressant :-)
<andol> phnom: Beroende på hur stor sajten är, hur många ni är som jobbar på den, etc så kan det ju även fungera att bara hålla sig till Master, och sen välja lämpliga tidpunkter att pulla alt. exportera till live-sajten.
<peetra> wohoo! Skolans utlärningsstickor för WLAN behöver inte längre installeras i Ubuntu 11.10! Plug'n'Play FTW!
<kodein> hurra för akademisk utlärning
<Haffe> Plug'n'play är en social konstruktion.
<phnom> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<kodein> sociala konstruktioner är också sociala konstruktioner
<peetra> hurra för den ja, men jag går på gymnasienivå. :)
<peetra> Nu borde jag bara bli BFF med nätverkets admin åsså så de sku öppna upp portarna för IRC. webbläsar-irc känns skumt
<nikihr> Någon som kan sätta upp rails server? på debian?
<nikihr> hittar ingen up to date howto
<Haffe> railsserver?
<nikihr> Haffe: ruby on rails
<nikihr> ska köra mina project på min egna server
<lapompo> Om man vill se musikalen "Book of Mormon" i Sverige, finns det någon chans för det då? Och är den i så fall på svenska eller engelska? Och var? :S
<kodein> lapompo: hej och välkommen till en svensk ubuntukanal. har du kanske nån fråga som är on topic?
<lapompo> Usch, nej. Finns inte mycket att säga om Ubuntu.
<kodein> lapompo: det närmaste du kommer hittills är väl en eventuell london-uppsättning.
<lapompo> Hmm...
<lapompo> SÃ¥ ingen chans att se det i Stockholm?
<lapompo> De har väl andra Broadway-musikaler här, dock?
<kodein> jovisst, men det brukar ta hyfsat lång tid innan de tar sig hit
<lapompo> :[
<lapompo> Brukar det vara på originalspråket då, eller översatt?
<kodein> avenue q tog väl t.ex. 4 år från broadway till första svenska uppsättningen.
<itmannen> Nu väntar vi på att dom nya reglerna för denna kanal ska offentligöras.
<phnom> itmannen: Ska vi få nya regler i den här kanalen? But why?
<kodein> (den var översatt till svenska då, vilket jag tror är det vanligare)
<itmannen> phnom:  För det klubbas igenom igår på vårt möte.
<lapompo> Det är ju ingen lätt uppgift direkt att översätta en sådan musikal...
<lapompo> Mycket är ju helt beroende av engelskan.
<lapompo> "... so you won't burn in... heeeeeellO, you're gonna die some day, but if you read this book you'll see that there's another way...", t.ex.
<phnom> itmannen: Min fråga var mer _varför_ vi ska få nya regler, tycker inte kanalen är så dysfunktionell att det måste regleras. Beror ju iofs på vad det är för regler..
<lapompo> Hoppas reglerna tillåter total off-topichet.
<itmannen> phnom:  Kanalen är starkt reglerad nu.
<itmannen> Men jag tänker inte gå händelserna i förväg. Jag röstade för nya regler. Men dom ansvariga får delge resultatet
<phnom> Jaja, låter iaf som att någon har för mycket fritid om de sitter och försöker laga nåt som inte är (speciellt) trasigt.
<itmannen> phnom:  Offtopic är inblandat
<itmannen> phnom:  Det handlar inte om att laga något. bara gör det bättre
<phnom> itmannen: När man refaktoriserar inför man lätt buggar, det borde ju du som är it veta.
<itmannen> Tur man är medlem i Lunchpad så jag får rösta
<phnom> Men det blir säkert bra, har ju inte så mycket att säga till om när jag avstod från mötet ^^
<itmannen> phnom:  Jag inbillar mig att det blir till det bättre faktiskt
<phnom> Meh, folk som inte har vett att packa sina zipar så det hamnar i en mapp istället för att explodera överallt borde skjutas :<
<itmannen> Amen
<itmannen> Men skjutas kanske är att ta i lite.
<lapompo> Inte bara packas så... man ska SE att det är en katalog.
<lapompo> I själva ZIP:en.
<lapompo> Och man ska kunna dra och släppa den med exakt samma resultat som att trycka på "extract".
<kodein> tarbombs <3
<Haffe> Varför kör du inte tar med t-flaggan först?
<kodein> Haffe: det var väl en zipfil?
<kodein> så det är väl -l
<Coffe> fråga, har man alltid en ircd anv på ett installerat system ?
<Krawlezt> Coffe: Har du installerat en ircd och fått en användare vid namn ircd?
<lapompo> Coffe: LÃ¥ter ju sjukt osannolikt.
<Krawlezt> Jag har pysslat mycket med ircd's så kanske jag kan hjälpa dig
<Coffe> har en user irc
<Krawlezt> Vilken klient använde du?
<Coffe> klient ?
<Krawlezt> IRCD*
<Coffe> det är de konstiga
<Coffe> jag kör ingen
<Krawlezt> Du kör ingen ircd men du har en klient med namn irc?
<Coffe> nej, en anv ( i passwd filen)
<amelia> Coffe: kör du phpmyadmin?
<Krawlezt> Haha, Coffe
<Krawlezt> Det har jag med.
<Coffe> amelia, nej
<amelia> Coffe: ok. maskarna till den brukar installera irc-grejjer
<Krawlezt> irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh
<Coffe> Krawlezt, precis som jag
<Coffe> nej
<amelia> jag har ingen sån.
<Coffe> ominstallera hackad server
<Krawlezt> Coffe: Dist?
<Coffe> 10.04
<Krawlezt> Ubuntu?
<Coffe> nej win 3.11 :P
<amelia> jag har ingen sån heller... ubuntu 10.04 alltså
<Krawlezt> Lets google it
<Coffe> brb
<amelia> Coffe: ligger den på samma uid och gid som för Krawlezt?
<Krawlezt> http://www.google.se/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=sv&site=&source=hp&q=irc+user+in+%2Fetc%2Fpasswd&pbx=1&oq=irc+user+in+%2Fetc%2Fpasswd&aq=f&aqi=g-vL1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=435l5429l0l5555l23l16l0l0l0l0l800l5794l2-2.3.3.2.2l12l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=bb2ab9126dd37d6d&biw=1366&bih=619
<amelia> isåfall lär det iaf komma från ett paket..
<speedxcore> Tips på dns-conf till webbserver. Jag överväger 1 separat leverantör/datacenter för dns, eller inte. Tänker att med en separat leverantör av dns, borde jag kunna styra om till ett annat datacenter om mitt main går ner. Dock så blir det ju 2 points of failure. Dns leverantör eller datacenter-leverantör.
<lapompo> För fan...
<lapompo> Alla andras inkompetens går alltid ut över mig.
<amelia> speedxcore: lägg dina dns:er på flera ställen?
<amelia> speedxcore: 1. lägg allt på samma ställe och lev med att det är nere om deras datacenter havererar. 2. lägg allt på två ställen exakt likadant och bli fattig. :)
<speedxcore> Tror leverantören jag överväger har flera dns-lokaler. iofs.
<amelia> speedxcore: hela deras nät kan ju haverera, då spelar det ju ingen större roll.
<lapompo> Outsource:a allting till molnet.
<lapompo> Går alltid jättebra.
<lapompo> Billigt och bra och supersäkert.
<lapompo> Inga som helst problem där inte. Eller hur, IDG?
<speedxcore> amelia: tanken med separata dns'er från extern leverantör var väl att kunna sparka igång en kraftig vps på annan leverantör, om huvuddatacentret får tok-problem a la "tieto".
<amelia> speedxcore: det framgår ju inte riktigt i vilket syfte du ska ha det så är lite svårt att rekommendera något. ska du ha det till att sälja någon tjänst så rekommenderar jag två fullt redundanta siter... ska du ha det privat så rekommenderar jag att ha allt på ett och samma ställe.
<speedxcore> amelia: är en webbutik.
<amelia> speedxcore: det kan du visserligen göra. men det tar ändå tid att får ut dns-ändringarna.
<speedxcore> mjo, sant. Iofs kortare tid än tieto fiaskot.
<amelia> visserligen.
<speedxcore> Min nuvarande leverantör har 1st san, men ska snart skaffa 2.
<speedxcore> Just san-kontrollern verkar vara lite akilleshäl hos flera leverantörer.
<amelia> jo, gäller ju att ha fler än en..
<amelia> fan t.o.m. jag har redundanta san-kontrollers i mitt san och det är typ 4U stort.
<amelia> eller 5 kanske.
<speedxcore> hemma san?
<amelia> njä...
<amelia> det står hemma men det är ju lixom inget netgear nas direkt.
<amelia> det är ju ett HP MSA1000
<speedxcore> hehe =)  solaris på den?`
<amelia> solaris? nej, jag är inte lagd åt det håller privat.
<amelia> hållet*
<speedxcore> hpn ser fin ut =)
<speedxcore> vet du var man köper billiga 320 diskar? jag har lite raid-kontrollers hemma, men få diskar. fortfarande lite dyrt känns det som.
<amelia> hur som helst, du får vad du betalar för oavsett var du gör det. alla har problem någongång och det är svindyrt att helgardera sig från att vara nere någon timme. tietos incident är exceptionell så inget att planera för.
<speedxcore> jo är antagligen så. Blir en slags kompromiss här, som det oftast blir. Är ju egentligen bara en ekonomisk kalkyl.
<amelia> det kostar oftast med med five nines (99.999%) än det gör att vara nere en stund.
<speedxcore> Mjo, sant.
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet hur man löser när en dator inte hittar hårdisken att boota ifrån, har pillat jätte mycket och bootat manuellt men det funkar inte.
<lapompo> Jag fattar inte en sak. Hur kan alla dessa COBOL-stordatorer och sådant vara så svara att ersätta. Jag själv råkar tycka att de är mysiga och behåller dem gärna, men jag fattar inte hur det kan finnas så mycket "logik" som ska köras som inte bara kan skrivas om relativt lätt. Något påstod att det kan ta åratal för ett stort team att utföra en sådan övergång...
<lapompo> Vad exakt är det som alla dessa stordatorer sysslar med egentligen?
<amelia> höhöhö
<lapompo> Skumma saker utan tvekan.
 * amelia vet. :D
<nikihr> nu är det så att jag kan inte köra mina rails kommandon om jag inte går via hela sökvägen dvs /var/lib/gems/ osv osv osv kan jag göra så att det bara är att skriva typ gem
<lapompo> Milslånga, avancerade program för att göra... ja, vad?
<lapompo> Det var inte länge sedan man inte ens hade några datorer alls i stora företag.
<Haffe> nikihr: Lägga /var/lib/gems osv ... i din path?
<amelia> lapompo: de är ju faktiskt inte bara stora burkar med cobol-snurror på.. du missar den mest väsentliga delen, de innehåller extremt stora databaser också.
<amelia> lapompo: tänk såhär. alla banker t.ex. seb, swedbank, nodea, handelsbanken o.s.v. måste spara all information om vad som händer på alla konton under MINST 10 år.
<amelia> dessutom ska den här datan vara användbar om den behövs.
 * Barre gillar att det genererar mycket lagring med höga tillgänglighetskrav
 * amelia gillar att det säljer nya stordatorer. :)
<Krawlezt> Tror ni en Windows människa skulle kunna använda Ubuntu om jag fixade det så han kan använda det som han vill?
<Krawlezt> Jag pallar inte formatera hans dator till Windows, tar för lång tid :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: det beror väl på windows-människans inställning... jag fixar ju att använda både windows och mac os om jag anstränger mig lite.
<Barre> jag har installerat ubuntu hos många personer som du refererar till som "windows människa" och de har älskat det
<Barre> så ja
<Barre> jag har installerat ubuntu hos många personer som du refererar till som "windows människa" och de har hatat det
<Barre> så nej
<amelia> haha
<Philip5> tjena op-barre
<Barre> hej Philip5
<Barre> =)
<amelia> Krawlezt: dessutom beror det så mycket på vad han har sin dator till... spelar har kommer han förmodligen inte trivas alls. surfar han, skickar mail och sådär kommer han kanske inte ens märka någon större skillnad.
<speedxcore> Jag vill hävda att allt beror på vad man gör. Personer som bara "surfar" och sysslar med lite filmtittande, trivs nog bra oavsett system.
<Krawlezt> Det han använder sin dator till är att prata med sin familj i Skype, facebook (webbläsaren) och lyssna på Musik.
<amelia> Krawlezt: allt handlar om hur mycket motstånd han får när han ska göra sina grejjer.
<Krawlezt> Exakt.
<amelia> skype funkar, facebook funkar och musik finns det ju spotify till. :)
<Krawlezt> amelia: Problemet han har med sin dator nu är att den inte hittar hans hårdisk där hans OS ligger på.
<Krawlezt> Så han vill formatera men jag vill lösa det dock vet jag inte hur.
<amelia> Krawlezt: kanske börja med att ta reda på vad som är fel på hårddisken.
<Philip5> Barre: du ska inte uppdatera ditt nick lite nu då?
<amelia> :P
<hR13> Krawlezt, Kolla Zorin 5 en Ubuntu dist som påminner utsende mässigt om Win 7 jag har installerat den till ett par win mäniskor som verkligen uppskatade det
<Krawlezt> Det är det jag inte vet, är inne i BIOS just nu och hans BIOS ser konstiga ut.
<Krawlezt> IDE PRIMARY MASTER: None
<Krawlezt> Så är det på allting så självklart hittar den ingenting att boota ifrån.
<magnold> är det bara jag som inte lyckas ansluta mig till irc.spotchat.org ? (för linuxmint irc kanalerna)
<amelia> Krawlezt: om inte bios hittar disken är nog problemet själva disken.
<Barre> Philip5: till vadå? och varför :/
<amelia> Krawlezt: testa med en annan disk
<Krawlezt> Har ingen.
<Philip5> Barre: till något mer passande som op-Barre eller så?! :P
<Barre> Philip5: hahahahah skit ner dig
<amelia> Krawlezt: så länge inte bios hittar någon disk kommer du inte kunna installera något på datorn juh.
<speedxcore> hR13: är det verkligen pedagogiskt korrekt att låtsas om att linux är windows? Jag ställer mig tvivlande.. blir lätt att det bara är ett trasigt windows.
<Philip5> Barre: :P
<magnold> jag kan tänka mig att en bios har IDE PRIMARY MASTER: None om disken är en sata disk iofs
<amelia> ahjo..
<amelia> fast han sa ju också att det var så på allt och att den inte hittade något att boota ifrån.
<magnold> ingen annan som frekventerar linuxmint-kanalerna här?
<Krawlezt> Det funkade då jag formaterade allting sist men han har på något sätt lyckats förstora allting.
<hR13> speedxcore, nja det går snabbare att komma igång, då man är van att klicka nere i vänstra hörnet och få upp en meny osv. men det är klart Crunchbang är också en bra dist :-)
<Krawlezt> amelia: Jag funderar på att öppna hans dator och kika lite på hårddisken dock vågar jag inte :P
<speedxcore> magnold: nepp, körde mint förut, är en rätt trevlig dist.
<Krawlezt> amelia: 1st boot device: Floppy, ska det verkligen vara så?
<Krawlezt> Andra är Hard Disk
<magnold> Krawlezt: det är väl rätt vanligt default att floppy är först ja, fast helt onödigt... det är ju väldigt sällsynt att nån bootar från floppy, och skulle man det så kan ju byta just då isf
<magnold> Krawlezt:  så sätt du hard disk som 1st boot device du, om du inte håller på och installerar nått operativsystem (dos? windows 3.11?) från disketter....
<Krawlezt> magnold: Tror du Hard Disk är bättre då?
<Krawlezt> Okej
<hR13> måste sticka nu
<Krawlezt> Gjorde det nu, nu kör vi !
<Krawlezt> Funkade inte magnold
<magnold> Krawlezt: vad är det för dator föresten, typ hur gammal och så... kan du boota från en cd eller dvd och kolla vad gparted från valfri linux livecd anser om hårddisken eller så (nu har jag ju läst inte början
<magnold> *inte läst början av problemet eftersom jag kom in nyss men...)
<magnold> eller boot från usbminne
<lapompo> amelia: Varför måste banker lagra allt som händer på alla konton under minst 10 år? Och förresten... det har väl allting att göra med databassystemet och inget att göra med själva programspråket och all logik runt det?
<amelia> lapompo: det har med logiken runt att göra också. och de måste lagra så länge enligt lag.
<magnold> det är väl för att skatteverket ska kunna utreda allt ditt skattefusk och svarta affärer 9 år senare.
<amelia> haha typ så.
<magnold> åtminstone *hoppas* jag det är det, och inte en del av polisens allmänna övervakning av dig/vem du är/vad du köper/vem du känner osv... :-D
<amelia> lapompo: det krävs väldigt många system och databaser för att underhålla och sammanhålla så stora miljöer.
<amelia> magnold: den lagen har funnits väldigt länge.
<magnold> det låter bra det. ja då är det nog skratteverket :-)
<amelia>  det är nog många faktorer inblandade ska du se. 10 år regeln gäller för alla finansiella system såväl hos banker som företag som hanterar finansiella transaktioner.
<Xenicide> Det kanske är därför man får behålla pengarna om någon sätter in fel efter just 10 år.
<amelia> om avsändaren inte hittas ja, men det lär ju inte hända idag.
<amelia> urgh, vilken bilkö...
<Xenicide> Fast det gäller väl att avsändaren märker misstaget först? En kompis till mig fick faktiskt in 160k för en vecka sedan.
<amelia> Xenicide: mottagaren är skyldig att rapportera den felaktiga insättningen till sin bank.
<Coffe> tydligen så kan man logga in på våra system emd antingen kerberos lösenordet eller ldap.  någon som har koll på vilken fil i pam.d som stur det ? trodde de var common.password.
<amelia> att använda pengarna och inte rapportera det är ett brott, närmre bestämt bedrägeri.
<Xenicide> amelia: Han kommer nog inte röra pengarna men väntar bara på att någon ska höra av sig.
<amelia> Xenicide: hälsa honom att han är skyldig att rapportera det till sin bank om han inte vet var pengarna kommer ifrån.
<Xenicide> amelia: Jag får ta och göra det.
<Coffe> någon som har koll på pam och ldap ?
<amelia> Coffe: i wish :(
<Coffe> amelia,  jag har lite, men de visar sig att någon har satt ett lätt lösenord på sitt ldap konto . och det går tydligen att anv för att logga in
<amelia> Coffe: spex
<Coffe> ?
<amelia> Coffe: kolla med delhage han är haxx på ldap
<amelia> och pam
<nikihr> Hallo, det är så att jag har edomän på one med en subdomän jag ska använda nu. Kör en rails server här, och går jag in på http://subdomänen.domän.se så vill jag att subdomänen ska förstå att den ska gå till en speciell port
<nikihr> och vill helst inte att webläsaren ska visa porten
<nikihr> possible?
<Xenicide> Hur lång tid skulle ni upskatta att det tar att bli van med Ubuntu/Linux?
<johanbr> Coffe, en enkel metod är väl att sätta deras shell till /bin/false ?
<amelia> nikihr: ja, med nat.
<nikihr> amelia: utveckla lite gärna :)
<Coffe> johanbr,  , ja men dom ska ju kunna  komma in med deras kerberos lösenord
<amelia> nu ska ajg gå av bussen... eller en webserver framför.. vilket som funkar
<amelia> bbl
<johanbr> Coffe, aha, då blir det mer komplicerat antar jag...
<Coffe> ja. den ska bara verigiera anv mot ldap. lösenordet mot kerberos.
<johanbr> Coffe, googling antyder att det borde funka att ta bort alla referenser till ldap från filerna i /etc/pam.d/
<Coffe> johanbr, då fungerar inte alls
<johanbr> vanlig inloggning funkar inte?
<Coffe> vi har inga lokala konton alls. så jag behöver kopplingen till ldap för att få anv data so som grupper.
<johanbr> aha...
<lapompo> "subdomänen"... vilken vidrig svengelska.
<lapompo> Förtjänar piskrapp nummer aderton medelst oxpiska.
<joakim>  underdomän låter iofs som en S&M term.
<johanbr> Coffe, så vid en vanlig inloggning kommer användardata från ldap, med autentisering via kerberos?
<Coffe> johanbr, ja
<johanbr> går det inte att få ldap att använda kerberos-lösenordet, och inte ha ett eget?
<Coffe> johanbr,  det ska gå , menvet inte om de är kompatibelt med våran ldap lösning vi kör
<Coffe> men rätt smidigt med 4 rader , få en ny maskin att vara tillgänglig för alla  på jobbet
<Coffe> men jag får bråka med detta i morgon
<Coffe> cs
<Barre> andol: FYI, jag gör en presentation nu... och jag gillar det inte.... :/
 * antii slaps Barre with a large trout.
<antii> ohoi
<Barre> antii: tjenis
<amelia> woho, hemma!
<swecarp> välkommen amelia
<magnold> Barre: vad är det som du presenterar?
<magnold> "present|era: [verb] 1. att förvandla något till en present"
<magnold> (se julafton)
<Barre> hehe
<Barre> magnold: du kommer från göteborg va? jag älskar sån humor =)
<kodein> present-era: juletid
<magnold> hehe
<amelia> Barre: så det är därför bamsefar gillar dig, du skrattar åt hans skämt. :P
<Barre> amelia: hahahah... bara därför!
<andol> Barre: Skulle kunna försöka vara medlidsam, men vettisjutton ifall du skulle tro på det :P
<Barre> andol: förstod det, har jobbat med denna konfiguration i ett par veckor och som alltid slutar det med att jag måste göra en presentation för att förklara vid offertöverlämningen.. varför? Är det inte bara att köpa.. eller?
<magnold> det är skillnaden mellan konsumenter och företag tror jag... riktiga konsumenter gillar att bara köpa utan att tänka på vad och varför och sånna pettitesser, medans företagen behöver nått att skulla på?
<andol> Barre: Låter helt klart som att ni får jobba mer på att hamna i monopolställning...
<magnold> *skylla med y menar jag. Ö-ljudet stavas med ö utom i kyrka och byxa
<Barre> andol: vill inte hamna i monopol (eller ens jobba på ett marknadsledande företag), tycker mig se en tendens till lätja i sådana företag (undantaget: systembolaget)
<Barre> magnold: hahah... du är en rolig prick du
 * magnold undrar fortfarande på vad det är som barre har lixom tillverkat, vad som de andra kan tänkas betala för, bara det får lite skôj presentation på det först.
<amelia> magnold: jag tror att det är en diskmaskin faktiskt.
<magnold> :-D
<andol> magnold: Det här är vad Barre sysslar med - http://www.supersimplestorageservice.com/
<Barre> magnold: ameila har faktiskt rätt... =)
<Barre> amelia: är också rolig =)
<amelia> Barre: :)
<magnold> "state-of-the-art write-only interface" jag tycker mig sett nått om nån nätverkskabel man kunde göra så det blev garanterat enkelriktat...
<amelia> magnold: det är ju inte så svårt, men det blir svårare att köra tcp över den. :P
<Barre> magnold: jag jobbar med lagringslösningar, håller på med en mindre lösning och skall presentera den imorgon.
<magnold> appropå websidan där, ja hur konkurrenterna gör -bilden, så känner jag att jag har aldeles för få ljusgröna disketter
<amelia> Barre: för tieto? hahahahahahaha
<Barre> amelia: tieto är våran kund faktiskt, liksom alla andra i lagringsleverantörer också skulle jag gissa på...
<amelia> Barre: jo... i guess
<Barre> amelia: men (håller tummarna) våra grejjer har inte strulat....
<amelia> Barre: samma här
<magnold> vi får önska lycka till imorgon då
<Barre> tack
<speedxcore> supersimplestorageservice.. hmm har dom nåt med /dev/null att göra?
<magnold> nja det är kompressionsteknik du är inne på då...
<magnold> 100% kompressionsgrad kan ingen slå. jag sparar alla mina viktiga filer i /dev/null
<magnold> det är ju som med kryoteknik, hur man gör upppackningen kan man väl lösa senare?
<andol> magnold: Ähh, bara att läsa ur /dev/random och hoppas på det bästa :)
<amelia> haha
 * Barre älskar hur surret på kanalen är idag
<speedxcore> om man läser ur /dev/random under oändlig tid, så får man väl fram all information mänskiligheten skapat för eller senare.
<andol> speedxcore: Jorå, med den icke-triviala kostnaden att sortera faktisk information från strunt.
<Barre> m.a.o, /dev/random genereras av ett par hundra apor som slår på varsit tangentbord?
<speedxcore> andol: till det har man chimpanser i tomma rum
<amelia> Barre: +1
<amelia> Barre: var längesedan det var så trevligt här. :)
<speedxcore> Barre: funkar det på intel monkey-X då? eller bör man köra monkey-D cpu?
<Barre> vet inte, personligen ser jag cpu och server som "add-on" till datalagringen, som toner och papper till en skrivare. jag kan inte sånt
<amelia> Barre: där har du fel. lagring är bara ett nödvändigt ont för att kunna spara all information någonstans som servrarna bearbetar.
<Barre> amelia: vi kan hålla på i en evighet, men alla vet ju att ägget kom före hönan ;)
<magnold> kanske det ja... fast det viktigaste är väl att det är en schyst 3D engine så dataspelen ritas snyggt. :-/
<amelia> Barre: precis och vi vet ju båda två vilket som är vad.
<magnold> Barre: jo visserligen, men då är det inte hönsägg vi pratar om längre.
<amelia> Barre: vi kan diskutera det med bamsefar någon gång så alla får vara representerade... han påstår ju att datorer och lagring är ett nödvändigt ont för att han ska kunna bygga nät.
<Barre> amelia: ett ägg omsluts av en äggvägg (ballt ord) och inuti LAGRAS det viktiga, i mina öron låter det som en lagringslösning. I analogin nämns inte nätverket (äggledare) ;P
<Barre> magnold: ägg som ägg, små ägg tar det bara lite längre tid att skala
<amelia> Barre: men det är ju något som har bearbetat allt så att ägget finns överhuvudtaget, för mig låter det som en servers jobb. :)
<speedxcore> btw, hur många MB tar dna som finns i ett hönsägg att spara på hdd?
<magnold> Från det ena till det andra... om man kopplar en tv till sin dator som andraskärm, kommer det att gå igång massa äckligt HDCP jox bara för att jag använder hdmi?
<Barre> speedxcore: vet inte storleken på kyckling embryo, och det beror väl på hur långt gången kycklingen har utvecklats..., men av anledningar jag inte kan gå in på så tar det cirka 700MB att spara DNA-sekvensen i en mänsklig sperma
<magnold> speedxcore: tjae.... om man antar att hönor till 99.6% är genetiskt identiska med människor så blir det väl sammalika mycket data som de där human genome project åstadkom va?
<magnold> var det Hugo det hette föresten? hur fick de till O'et i den förkortningen.....
<amelia> Barre: hahahaha
<speedxcore> så man kan bränna en människa på en cd-r?
<amelia> Barre: har du lekt med wolfram alpha? :P
<Barre> amelia: nej, vad är det?
<amelia> speedxcore: en halv i bästa fall.
<Barre> såvida inte speedxcore är klonad
<amelia> Barre: http://www.wolframalpha.com/
<magnold> en cd per spermie.... man behöver alltså en dubbelcd för en hel människa då?
<magnold> visst finns sånna dual layer cd också
<speedxcore> dubbelcd album
<Barre> vill inte kolla i det konvolutet
<magnold> wolfram alpha är absolut det bästa som mänskligheten åstadkommit sen oskivat bröd. det är bara och surfa dit och testa
<speedxcore> "Dual CD - My first human kit" "Made with Macromedia Director" "Quicktime"
<vacum> haha
<magnold> :D
<Barre> amelia: jag förstår inte wolfram alpha, den svarar ju inte på mina frågor jue
<magnold> vilken typ av frågor ställer du? "Varför är det inte fred på jorden" eller "hur mycket nederbörd är det i Örnsjöldsvik på söndag?/Vad är atomvikten på vanadium?"
<Barre> "how many mega bytes do you need to store the DNA sequence from a human sperm"
<Barre> vad skall man annars fråga?
<magnold> ahh... sannt.
<magnold> jag lutar nog mer åt "om du fick önska dig vad som helst i hela världen, vad skulle du önska dig då?"
<Barre> mitt svar hade varit: veta exakt hur många MB som behövs för att... bla bla bla
<Barre> google säger 681MB
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> magnold: det skulle jag vilja fråga watson
<Barre> och 37,5MB och 786MB... jag kommer aldrig få veta :/
<amelia> haha
<Haffe> 'What is happening?'
<kodein> Haffe: om Gud är allsmäktig, varför finns det då godhet här i världen?
<magnold> hej haffe, åh inte mycket. vi diskuterar wolfram alphas syn på spermacd
<Haffe> magnold: Jag anser att du ska fråga WA 'What is happening'.
<magnold> aha! ooookej
<magnold> Hello human skulle jag nog också svara om jag var ett datorprogram.....
<magnold> om jag kopplar en tv till HDMI-utgången på grafikkortet så blir det väl automagiskt 1920×1080 @60Hz upplösning va? kan man fortfarande ha sina skärmar klonade, alltså visa samma på båda?  (eller typ klippa bort lite nertill på den och ha lite mer till höger om man köra 1600x1200 @75Hz på sin vanliga skärm) jag kör nvidias closedsourcedrivrutin om det spelar roll
<kossan> Nooooo Har inte åäö i irssi när jag kör cygwin...
<kodein> skyll på samhället
<kossan> Puh.. lucida font fixade det
<olja> vwt någon hur man fixar gnome classic i 11.10
<olja> ?
<olja> ska väll vara något komando i terimalen
<itmannen> olja:  I Synaptic. gnome-shell
<olja> har ingen synaptic, får väll instalera
<itmannen> olja:  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<itmannen> I terminalen
<olja> ska det inte vara två komandon?
<itmannen> olja: 2 ?
<olja> trodde det var två sudo kommandon behövdes för att instalera något i terminalen, eller det brukar oftast vara det i min begränsade erfarenhet
<olja> men har instalerat synaptic nu
<itmannen> olja:  DÃ¥ trodde du fel :)
<itmannen> olja:  Du tänker nog på update och upgrade
<kossan> Man kan behöva använda su om man inte är administratör och det behöver pilla på systemfiler
<itmannen> Eller sudo
<itmannen> Men för att kunna navigera i filsystemt via terminalen så behövs su
 * itmannen tycker det är skönt med en egen kuppe
 * kossan Blir tokig på att kattfan ska äta upp min stol
<Barre> sudo -s   eller  sudo -i
<Haffe> Imponerande med en katt som kan äta upp en hel stol.
<kossan> Inte längre.. Hon kastades ut =)
<kossan> Börjar väl äta upp huset nu istället
<itmannen> sudo tomten-är-far-till-alla-barn-på-tv
<itmannen> Ho ho
<itmannen> Mao så är tomten en julbock
<itmannen> Tur han inte bor i Gävle
<itmannen> Connection  reset by peer. Vad betyder detta egentligen ?
<Peyam> äntligen?
<Peyam> Haffe,  e det du på matte kanalen?
<Haffe> Var?
<Haffe> Vem?
<Peyam> på matte kanalen
<Peyam> #math
<Peyam> tidigare idag
<Haffe> Jo, det var nog jag.
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> pretty basic frågår det dyker upp där
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Då är det väl inget problem för dig att svara på dem?
<Peyam> nej  men det etråkigt
<R2D21> funderar på ett enkelt och grafiskt FTP server program. Körde ServU på nittiotalet.
<vainoharhainen> R2D21: transmit :)
<Haffe> Peyam: SÃ¥?
<Haffe> Ifall du inte gillar det så är det väl bara att inte hänga i den kanalen.
<Peyam> Haffe,  Jag hängt där senaste 3-4 åren. det börjar bli tråkigt
<Peyam> hänger mest på octav och matlab kanalen
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Det är bra att du har saker som gör dig glad.
<itmannen> R2D21: Jag kör ProFTP
<itmannen> Enligt mig en bra ftp
<itmannen> Less på reklamavbrott på TV
<Haffe> Fisk?
<Peyam> :)
<Peyam> var e kurdistan
<Peyam> haha
<phnom> R2D21: Filezilla?
<itmannen> Filezilla är ingen ftp-server
<spacebug-> itmannen: kolla statsen.. någon har gått om någon annan ;)
<itmannen> Hm. Jag vet :(
<spacebug-> hehe
<phnom> itmannen: Jaha, läste bara grafiskt ftp program...
<phnom> Min hjärna filtrerade ut server, eftersom det är rätt konstigt att be om en grafisk ftp server
<itmannen> phnom:  Nj avd är det för konstigt med en grafisk ftp-server  ?
<itmannen> *vad
<joakim> itmannen: filezilla finns dock som server för windows
<itmannen> joakim:  Vem pratar om win ? Bläääää
<itmannen> Bra
<Nafallo> windowsservrar nu for tiden ar val cli?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<phnom> Jo, de säger det.
<itmannen> Jag rör mig inte i den sfären
<phnom> Nä, inte jag heller, men jag läser lite tech-news.
<itmannen> Ok
<Nafallo> det var mycket faff om det pa jobb-1, for 3-4 ar sedan :-)
<phnom> Var det så länge sen?
<Nafallo> ja
<Nafallo> beta eller sa, men fortfarande.
<Nafallo> jag gissar pa 2007 server.
<Nafallo> nej. 2008 :-)
<Nafallo> whatever!
 * itmannen ber er inte skriva om win. jag mår dåligt 
<phnom> itmannen: Sluta läs då.
<Nafallo> hehe. det ar sannerligen on topic :-)
<Nafallo> hur ska vi kunna komma nagonstans med ubuntu server om vi inte pratar om vara konkurrenter da och da? :-)
<itmannen> Win är skrämmande offtopic i en linux kanal. Skärp er
<phnom> TEknik som teknik, det är intressant än då.
<phnom> s/än då/ändå/
<Nafallo> "Samt ... datorer i allmänhet."
<itmannen> Datorer Inte win som OS
<Nafallo> det raknas sannerligen som datorer i allmänhet :-)
<phnom> Japp
<itmannen> Jag repeterar. Datorer i allmänhet är inte windows OS. Förstått ?
<Nafallo> itmannen: veto'd!
<itmannen> Nafallo:  ?
<kodein> Nafallo: nja, men däremot har de gjort stora framsteg med powershell
<kodein> så cli-stödet börjar bli bra. men man vill nog ändå fortfarande mest köra rdp och gui:a sig
<kodein> (beroende på vad man ska göra, förstås)
<magnold> "rdp" ?
<Nafallo> remote desktop protocol
<magnold> aha.... jag har aldrig riktigt känt för att använda ett desktop remote dåråvaba men....
<itmannen> Och nu. Reklam :(
<Haffe> 'Är livet värdelöst? Är du fet ful och fattig'
<Haffe> 'Med nya morott och vattendieten så kan du gå från att vara fet ful och fattig till att vara bara ful och fattig'.
<Nafallo> morot :-)
<realubot> Jag är fortfarande intresserad av att ha en Ubuntu-dator utan skärm som jag styr remote med en tunn klient utan lagg.
<Nafallo> bara en tunnis? :-)
<realubot> Jag vill ha typ en netbook eller någon annan klen dator som jag ansluter till en kraftfull stationär dator som står i ett annat rum. Det är viktigt att GUI inte laggar.
<itmannen> realubot:  Låt bli att köpa en skärm bara :)
<Nafallo> realubot: sa du vill i princip ha din desktop i molnet :-P
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja.
<realubot> Exakt.
<Nafallo> realubot: chromeos typ? ;-)
<realubot> Problemet är att alla säger att det laggar med GUI även över en router?
<realubot> Nafallo: Nej. Jag vill ha ett "riktigt" OS.
<Nafallo> ehrm. chromeos ar ett riktigt os :-)
<Nafallo> det ar typ ett nerskalat Ubuntu
<realubot> Ja ja. Det ser ju ut som Chromium.
<realubot> *Chrome
<realubot> Det gillar jag inte.
<Nafallo> det ar chrome, och inte mycket mer :-)
<Nafallo> typ chrome i kiosk lage.
<Nafallo> fast det ar ubuntu i botten, och du far terminal om du slar pa debug switchen bakom batteriet tydligen :-)
<realubot> debug-switchen bakom batteriet?
<Nafallo> mhm
<realubot> Vad är det?
<Nafallo> pa samsung chromebook iaf.
<Nafallo> eller... det ar vad jag last.
<Nafallo> jag funderar/funderade pa att kopa en chromebook, men jag har borjat titta pa lenovo x121e istallet.
<realubot> Jaha.
<Nafallo> samma prisklass.
<Nafallo> (konstigt nog)
<realubot> Nafallo: Du dissar Ultrabooks?
<Nafallo> ultrabooks ar inte samma prisklass vad jag sett.
<Nafallo> ~£400-450
<realubot> I Sverige kostar Ultrabooks ca 10 papp.
<Nafallo> mjo. det later riktigt... ~£1k
<realubot> Du får väl spara 6 månader och köpa nästa generation Ultrabooks.
<Nafallo> nje.
<realubot> Det kommer ju nya med högre upplösning.
<realubot> 2012
<Nafallo> jag tror atom N570 skulle racka for mig, men x121e har i3 processor.
<realubot> Jag såg det. Den väger 1,55 kg mot Asus Ultrabook som väger 1,1 kg.
<Nafallo> tydligen kommer chromebooks komma med ivy bridge nasta ar.
<Nafallo> det skulle dock vara vart att vanta pa.
<realubot> Ok. Vad är så speciellt med ivy bridge?
<Nafallo> uppgraderingen till sandy bridge typ. kraftfullare och anvander mindre strom.
<realubot> Men är verkligen remote desktop segt om man kör över LAN?
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<Nafallo> det skulle jag inte tro att det ar..
<Nafallo> jag brukade kora det pa typ... 10Mbps forr.
<Nafallo> nar jag var liten
<realubot> Det är ju folk här i kanalen som har sagt att det är segt t.o.m. på en snabb router.
<Nafallo> folk har i kanalen vet inte vad en router ar :-)
<Haffe> RÃ¥jter.
<Nafallo> de talar troligen om en nat-gateway, och det har ingenting med lokal natverkstrafik att gora.
<kossan> Rdp på jobbet går undan.. men då är det ju gigabitlan
<realubot> Ja, men är det så märkvärdigt med gigabitlan?
<realubot> Det klarar väl alla moderna grejer?
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm... sa... nej. inte om du jamfor med ett 40Gbps LAN :-)
<kossan> Det är faktiskt rätt uppfriskande än att sitta här hemma med 8/1
<kossan> Och så kan även de snabbaste näten dödas av skitkonfing
<realubot> Vad krävs för hastighet för att köra Ubuntu remote desktop utan lagg då?
<kossan> Aldrig testat faktiskt
<kossan> Skulle nog säga samma som windows rdp om det är endast bildpunker och koortinater som skickas
<realubot> Det säger mig inte mycket eftersom jag inte vet vad Windows rdp kräver.
<magnold> ultrabook låter som ett namn sun skulle kunna haft om de gjort en bärbar dator....
<Nafallo> magnold: nej nej. sunbook! :-)
<magnold> ahhh kanske det ja
<Haffe> sunbook lät rätt coolt.
<Haffe> Sun tillverkade ju laptops ett tag.
<Nafallo> magnold: dock tror jag inte de kommer gora netbooks med SPARC :-)
<Haffe> Fast de hade inte alls så fantasifulla nman.
<kossan> realubot: Pingen är ju det värsta över nätet
<Nafallo> kossan: pa ett lokalt lan borde ping inte spela sa stor roll dock.
<kossan> Nopp, trodde ju snacka om internettrafik
<kossan> Just nu drar spotify (idle) mer än mtsc för mig.. men 5000B/s kom jag upp i på ett snabbtest genom att bara öppna explorer
<realubot> Hur gör alla myndigheter/företag som använder tunna klienter och kopplar upp sig för att slippa lagg?
<kossan> Brukar ju inte vara tunga applikationer då
<realubot> Vad är det då? Databaser bara eller?
<realubot> Med info eller vad är det dom "hämtar" remote?
<kossan> Citrix lösningar om jag fattat rätt (Har pillat ytterst lite) ligger inte och streamar program hela tiden. Själva programet laddas ner och körs så allt grafikst finns
<realubot> dataräddningsingenjör
<realubot> Det låter det va?
<realubot> http://svtplay.se/t/143571/veckans_brott
<realubot> 43:30
<kossan> Laggar modermodem? =)
<kossan> Lagar*
<realubot> kossan: Det är nog så. Att det grafiska finns lokalt.
<kossan> Ligger det någon rdp av något slag orginal i ubuntu?
<kossan> Förutom ssh då =D
<amelia> kossan: rdesktop säkert
<amelia> kossan: om du menade klient
<kossan> Tänkte på host
<kossan> Nae. Jobb imorgon... God natt folk
<amelia> aha, man kör ju inte riktigt rdp i linux... finns ju vnc och såklart x11 forwarding via ssh
<realubot> Fungerar det smidigt över LAN för ett helt desktop då?
<amelia> vilket?
<realubot> Att skicka ett helt dekstop över LAN från en dator till en annan? Fungerar det smidigt?
<amelia> ja
<amelia> det är ganska vanligt förekommande med vnc, rdp, citrix och liknande
<amelia> oftast även över WAN i VPN
<amelia> windows-servrar administreras ju över rdp och mac servrar över vnc
<Nafallo> eeew. citrix :-P
<Nafallo> amelia: du glomde vad det nu ar x anvander :-P
<Nafallo> xdmcp ?
<kossan> amelia: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xrdp/ det finns =)
<kossan> Men nu är det godnatt på riktigt
<Nafallo> inte pa latsas :-)
<amelia> Nafallo: men ingen administrerar linuxburkar grafiskt.
<Nafallo> amelia: jag administrerar min netbook grafiskt :-)
<magnold> natt redan? inte än väl... den är ju inte ens kvart i tolv....  hade den varit 02 hade jag hållt med men....
<realubot> amelia: Ja, men vad krävs för att det ska flyta på i ett LAN då?
<realubot> Om man vill slippa lagg.
<realubot> Hastigheter?
<EAG> du menar.. hur långt är ett snöre
<amelia> realubot: alltså, kanske en fast uppkoppling 3g är väl inte så fiffigt tror jag med tanke på hur det fungerar rent tekniskt.
<amelia> eller ja, det funkar faktiskt på 3g också... iaf rdp.
<amelia> men det är ju inte precis som att man kan spela spel eller sådär.
<amelia> hur som helst, läggdags. gonatt!
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-16
<Markslap> Nafallo: Vad hände med #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<Myrtti> stängd
<magnold> det var inte mycket aktivitet på den ändå va?
<lag^> lika bra!
<lag^> magnold: det var faktiskt rätt mycket aktivitet.
<magnold> okaj ja då låter det ju konstigt
<lag^> fast ja.. mot slutet kan jag tänka mig att den var rätt död. Men det har väl sina anledningar ocksǻ
<magnold> tja det allmänna blubbet får väl plats i den här kanalen också kanske :-) och så finns ju svenska linuxmint-kanalen nu också hehe.
<magnold> utom idag då verkar det som då irc.spotchat.org är nere ... :-/
<lag^> vill dom inte bo på freenode? :<
<magnold> ingen aning.... det kanske bara blivit så?
<Haffe> lag^: Sover du inte på nätterna?
<lag^> Haffe: Ibland, vadårå?
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Coolt.
<lag^> gör inte du?
<Haffe> Det händer.
<lag^> dåså
<lag^> nu har min mint fått fnatt
<lag^> reboot!
<Haffe> Börja om från början.
<Haffe> Starta om på nytt.
<magnold> "börja om från början, börja om på nytt, varför ska man sörja, tiden som har flytt" ?
<lag^> cepenätverk!
<lag^> allts"mitt nätverk
<lag^> blä! Nu serie och sömn
<Haffe> Sova sova?
<magnold> sömn kanske man ska prova också, men en serie låter som en aldels utmärkt idé, någon serie som ni rekomenderar?
<magnold> seriealbum man kan tanka hem från nätet menar jag förståss, inte nån tvserie alltså
<Barre> mörrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<spacebug-> morrn
<propus> godmorgon..
<Haffe> Morgon morgon morgon.
<Haffe> Så vad händer?
<propus> inte mycket.. försöker vakna :P
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> Ny dag nya bekymmer. Eller bara fortsättning på dom gamla.
<itmannen> 1 dags leveranstid. Nu har det gått 2 veckor. Hm.
<amelia> morrn!
<HakanS> God morgon!
<Haffe> Hej alla glada och alla andra också.
<khem_> morrn amelia
<Haffe> amelia: Inget gäsp idag, har du blivit piggare?
<amelia> Haffe: jag är för trött för att gäspa..
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Det är illa.
<Haffe> Är det som tillståndet att vara för hungertrött för att laga mat?
<amelia> lite så
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Jag sympatiserar.
<amelia> snarare som när man är så hungrig att man mår så illa att man inte klarar av att se mat.
<Haffe> Det är ännu jobbigare.
<niklaswe> od morgon
<niklaswe> god*
<Lorge> morrn morrn
<itmannen> Åter i den trygga hemmiljön efter utfört uppdrag.
<itmannen> Nu är frågan. Vad ska jag förstöra för något idag ?
 * amelia undrar hur man gör för att säga upp sin prenumeration på itmannens irc-blogg.
<kodein> :D
<itmannen> Heter visst ignore
<amelia> itmannen: som jag inte kan använda eftersom att jag måste se allt annat du skriver här så jag vet om du ställer till bråk. :)
<itmannen> Också ska man vara försiktig med att kasta sten sittandes i ett glashus
<itmannen> amelia,  Jag ställa till bråk. Är du inte frisk flicka lilla :D
<amelia> itmannen: man slutar aldrig förvånas över vad folk är kapabla till på irc.
<itmannen> amelia,  Det har du förvissso rätt i
<Lorge> sluta skriv så mycket, jag har precis vaknat..
<itmannen> Idag ska jag tjäna lite extra genom att åka och köra igång en router
<itmannen> Nu borde dom klara det själv iof. men men
<Coffe> delhage,  är du här ?
<itmannen> Jag skulle vilja köpa något till datorn. Men kommer inte på vad.
<Lorge> en extern usb3.0 disk, vill jag ha..
<kodein> vi får väl se vad tomten har i säcken.
<itmannen> Dyr som stryk.
<Lorge> vadå, måste man bara vilja ha billiga saker?
<kodein> Lorge: itmannen är väl för snål för att ge dig klapp annars
<Lorge> mm, jäkla skumtome..
<Lorge> *skumtomte..
<itmannen> Lorge,  Nädå. Önska på du.
<Lorge> tack tack
<Coffe> hur enklast  kan jag på server 2. skapa alla mappar som finns på server 1 ?  bara mapparna .
 * itmannen funderar på vad han ska köpa för julklapp till sig själv.
<Barre> Coffe: rsync (?)
<itmannen> En ny laptop kanske så jag får äran att kasta ut det medföljande win.
<Barre> Coffe: kanske detta fungerar | rsync -av -f"+ */" -f"- *" /path/to/src /path/to/dest/
<Coffe> Barre, ja bar ide.. visste inte att den bara kunde ta mapparna.. inte filer
<kodein> Coffe: find -type d > filajekel, sedan köra igenom alla rader i filajekel och köra mkdir på den andra dattan?
<Coffe> ls -d */  får de bli
<kodein> eller rsync, det verkar smidigare
<Coffe> hmm .. ska köra scp å får detta : /usr/local/bin/ssh
<Coffe> tack
<delhage> Coffe: jo, lite
<niklaswe> kan någon förklara för mig varför jag fortfarande kan få ut userpassword attribute, med denna access...http://pastebin.com/tUS2uzyS
<antii> niklaswe: ånej :[
<antii> vad håller du på med :P
<niklaswe> antii: va? :P
 * larsemil använder facebooks julklappsrimfunktion.
<larsemil> http://minus.com/mFw3t2sgk
<HeMan> larsemil: :)
<Coffe> delhage,  har lite problem med PAM .  vi kör ju LDAP/kerberos. och nu så kan man tydligen logga in på våra system , om man har ett lösenord i ldap.  de ska bar fungera mot kerberoslösenordet
<antii> LDAP :,[
<antii> vi kör LDAP/samba
<Coffe> jag med, där av jag behöver ens ha lösenord i ldapen
<delhage> Coffe: om du har en pam_ldap rad i "auth", ta bort den
<delhage> eller kommnentera ut
<Coffe> delhage, i common filen ?
<delhage> Coffe: vet inte hur det ser ut i ubuntu men det låter troligt
<Coffe> delhage,  tack, tyckte jag testade det igår .. men får testa igen.
<larsemil> Coffe: om jag hinner ska jag installera en ny proxmox idag! woho!
<Coffe> larsemil,  nice :)
<larsemil> uppgraderade precis till 1.9. var ju väldigt smidigt och enkelt.
<Coffe> ja ,  hoppas ny beta kommer snart.. så man får tillgång å testa lite av de mer nya funktionerna
<Coffe> delhage, tar jag bort den. så kan jag inte logga in alls , med mitt keberos lösenord. är det auth ? inet passwed jag ska ändra ?
<HeMan> larsemil: eländiga du
<HeMan> larsemil: nu sitter jag och tittar på kungabilderna och skrattar så det tåras!
<olja> hur hittar man utsende unställningar i 11.10?
<olja> hittar bara inställningar för tema och skrivbordsbakgrunt typ, var hittar man sådant som textstorlek mm?
<phnom> olja: Skulle jag gissa så skulle jag säga att du inte kommer hitta det, eftersom det är sånt som ställs in i det tema du använder.
<phnom> Så om du vill ändra det får du ändra i ett befintligt tema eller göra ett helt nytt.
<Coffe> olja, om du klickar på ditt namn uppe i högra hörnet så har jag förmig där ska finnas en inställningsmeny
<Coffe> sssd kanske räddningen för oss som kör ldap/kerberos
<HeMan> Coffe: Red Hat kör på det på RHEL6 i alla fall
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> hittade lite om det..  verkar kunna lösa lite
<Nafallo> morning
 * Barre förstår inte dagens nätverk och längtar till DCB är implementerat i alla DC!
<HeMan> DCB? DC?
<andol> Sådärja, om ett par timmar är det julfest, och därefter påbörjar jag min julledighet :)
<HeMan> Barre: har det med TRILL att göra?
<Coffe> andol,  nice
<Barre> HeMan: mmm
<dodice> blir man bannad på freenode om man kör tor relay..? en av mina datorer är det iaf
<dodice> fick gå via ssh och ett annat ip för att koma åt denna kanal
<dodice> så djävlig e det tydligen, man blir bestraffad för att man främjar anonymitet
<kodein> de har en service på p4fsi4ockecnea7l.onion
<dodice> mmm får fixa det ngn dag eller byta ip
<kodein> du behöver dock vara registrerad för att köra det
<Coffe> delhage,  har du några mer tipd ?
<Coffe> tips even
<kodein> tipsd
<dodice> men min fråga... hur kan man med sed adda in en $url som har slash tecken till en giltlig syntax¨
<kodein> exemplifiera
<dodice> sed s/^/$url \g .etc
<andol> dodice: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#tor
<kodein> exemplifiera $url, menade jag. tydligen är jag för implicit.
<andol> dodice: Fast nu när jag läser ordentligt så kanske inte det var precis vad du frågade om, sorry.
<dodice> tack andol ska kolla in det.. lekte med tor för några veckor sedan räckte tydligen att ngn gjort dumheter heh
<dodice> jag vill med sed adda in http:// till börja  av en rad och variabeln $url e http://
<kodein> nej, tyvärr, du är skitkass på att förklara.
<kodein> jag fattar inte alls dina exempel
<dodice> sed
<kodein> ja...?
<lag^> hej! När inte datorn startar.. vad är det för knasigt då? :<
<dodice> sed 's/^/'$url' \g' ger felmedelande  vill använda en variabel
<lag^> jag bytte ramminne, tillbaka till den som följde med! nu vägrar den starta :(
<kodein> lag^: då är det nog modermodemet som fått sig en törn
<lag^> wat
<amelia> *gäsp*
<lag^> jag bytte bara ut ramminnet ju
<HeMan> lag^: har du monterat det ordentligt?
<lag^> ja
<HeMan> lag^: piper den nått när du startar den?
<lag^> nä! jag vet att det ska pipa
<lag^> men det gör inte
<HeMan> lag^: snurrar fläktarna igång
<dodice> så här ser min rad ut just nu sed 's/^/http:\/\/www.sida.com\/music\/mp3\//g' tmp.lst > url.m3u
<lag^> typ nån sekund, sen slocknar dom
<HeMan> lag^: vad händer om du plockar ut minnet igen?
<lag^> jag har testat att plocka ut och sätta tillbaka till den jag hade i (inte oringal).. funkar fortfarande inte
<kodein> dodice: säker på att sed är rätt verktyg om du bara ska konkatenerea http:// i början av raderna?
<HeMan> lag^: hade du antistat-armbad?
<lag^> HeMan: wat?
<dodice> kodein: vad ska jag använda tycker du
<HeMan> lag^: så du inte fick in statisk elektricitet i den
<lag^> HeMan: nej, använde inget sånt. Men jag har bytt många gånger förr på andra datorer. aldrig upplevt det här förr
<HeMan> lag^: risken är att du brännt upp den
<lag^> bah
<HeMan> lag^: prova köra den helt utan minne och se om den ens piper då
<lag^> ööh
<HeMan> lag^: prova även koppla loss alla diskar och instickskort
<lag^> jag vill inte göra något som drabbar garantin :S
<HeMan> lag^: om den uppträder likadant utan minnen och annat så är den nog död
<HeMan> lag^: det gjorde du redan när du bytte minne... :-/
<lag^> eh?
<lag^> det gjorde jag väl inte?
<HeMan> lag^: står det i garantibeviset att man får byta minnet själv?
<HeMan> lag^: det brukar vara en sån sak man inte får göra om man vill behålla garantin
<lag^> HeMan: den har jag inte läst, men jag frågade i butiken om jag kunde byta själv, och det fick jag positivt svar på. Samma med min förra laptop. Jag uppgraderade minnet, och kunde ändå lämna in på lagning..
<HeMan> lag^: då är det väl bara att ta laptopen under armen och berätta vad som hänt
<lag^> bläää
<lag^> AHA!
<lag^> Jag vann!
<lag^> den funkar
<lag^> :DDDD
<HeMan> lag^: vad var det för fel?
<lag^> tog bara en miljard sätta på/stänga av :(((
<lag^> ingen jäkla aning
<HeMan> heh
<lag^> tog ut minnet ett par gånger och satte tillbaka också
<amelia> kanske ska köra lite memtest då?
<lag^> Sa du till mig?
<amelia> lag^: ja
<lag^> amelia: hur gör jag? :<
<lag^> <-- noib
<lag^> noob*
<amelia> lag^: http://www.memtest.org/ <- ladda ner en iso, bränn på skiva, starta om datorn med skivan i. låt köra ett tag och kolla om den upptäcker några minnesfel.
<lag^> i min lilla eee :>
<Coffe> har inte ubuntu defalt cd oxå minnes testare ?
<lag^> kan jag fixa med minnepinne?
<amelia> lag^: det går säkert bra det med.
<amelia> lag^: annars finns det ju USB cd..
<lag^> okej, får kolla på det
<lag^> aha
<amelia> men usb-minne borde gå hur bra som helst det också.
<amelia> Coffe: det kanske det har... jag kör ju inte så mycket ubuntu vettu.
<HeMan> amelia: du skulle väl helst köra z/OS?
<amelia> HeMan: RHEL på z/VM står överst på önskelistan, men z/OS är ju definitivt med på önskelistan. :)
<Coffe> # A domain with identities provided by LDAP and authentication by Kerberos <--- looks like what i need
<HeMan> amelia: jag skulle vilja prova IBM i, tycker det verkar väldigt intressant
<amelia> HeMan: det är riktigt häftigt faktiskt
<propus> amelia: goddagens :)
<amelia> HeMan: du kan ju få titta lite på hur det såg ut för evigheter sedan hemma hos mig. :)
<amelia> det ser typ likadant ut fortfarande.
<HeMan> amelia: kool!
<amelia> HeMan: jag har ju två sånna datans.
<amelia> HeMan: när jag har fått lite bättre ordning i datorrummet ska jag se till att koppla in allt så det inte är så mekkigt att starta upp något för att leka med.
<HeMan> amelia: och två stycken 32 A trefas-matningar till lägenheten!
<amelia> HeMan: nej, jag får ju låta bli att starta allt på en gång.
<HeMan> amelia: jag blev erbjuden en IBM i partition här men den går inte alls komma åt utifrån när jag sitter hemma och har tråkigt
<stirner> @@@@@
<stirner> m000
<amelia> HeMan: ah, trist.
<amelia> HeMan: mina är ju inte så coola att de har partitioner tyvärr... de är dödsgamla.
<amelia> HeMan: den som fungerar är från 1993
<HeMan> amelia: cool ändå!
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> phnom: Finns ju en flik som heter Fonts i Appearance. Det är väl textinställningar i Ubuntu.
<kodein> det borde väl vara typsnittsinställningar
<realubot> Storlek och typsnitt går att ändra under Fonts i Appearance.
<realubot> amelia: Lär mig allt du kan om Linux.
<phnom> realubot: Jahaja, där ser man, säg det till stackaren som frågade istället då ;D Jag kör ju inte gnome så jag gissade bara. As I said.
<realubot> phnom: Kör du Windows eller?
<phnom> realubot: Om windows är din definition av "inte gnome" så gör jag väl det.
<Philip5> heja kde!
<phnom> Philip5: Kör du Windows eller? :D
<Philip5> jag kör inte gnome
<phnom> Philip5: Jag menar, du kör ju inte gnome. Det vet ju alla närvarande, och KDE finns ju faktiskt byggt för Win.
<phnom> Eller det kanske bara var vissa applications?
<Philip5> vet inte men jag antar att själva main kde finns för windows
<novis> Hej har någon här erfarenhet av att göra en img dump på ett bootbart usbminne?
<kossan> Någon som har lust att dra en highlight på mig så jag får se om skript fungerar?
<kodein> kossan: nej.
<Haffe> kodein:
<Haffe> Hej och god (h)jul och allt detta.
<kodein> Haffe: glad hanukka
<kodein> Haffe: och trevlig kwanzaa
<Haffe> Aid-el-fitr.
<Haffe> Naurus.
<kossan> kodein:  tackar =)
<Philip5> jaha
<Haffe> Nej.
<spacebug-> såatte
<Philip5> joråsåatte
<Haffe> Jaså.
<spacebug-> fasikens oxå.. Moment 22, behöver kaffe för att piggna till så jag orkar gå ut i köket å göra kaffe
<Nemi|> öppna fönstret så vaknar du nog till ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
<Nemi|> <-- dyker upp från ingenstans
<Nemi|> :)
<spacebug-> ja enligt kvantfysiken är det väl möjligt om än osannolikt. Välkommen i vilket fall :)
<Nemi|> heh
<Nemi|> har iofs hängt här i två år men är inte så pratsam
<Nemi|> har problem med mitt trådlösa nät. DAtorn har slutat lyckas koppla upp mot det. Det bara "tuggar" när jag försöker. Har funkat förr.
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> får du nån IP av routern?
<Nemi|> huh. ser nu att lösenordet för wifi verkar ha "återställt" sig. Mysko.
<Nemi|> Nevermind!
<Nemi|> All is well
<Nemi|> tack ändå
<Nemi|> :)
<Nafallo> Nemi|: jag tror jag sett dig forr...
<Nemi|> nejnej Nafallo it is all in your head!
<Nemi|> :D
<Nafallo> jag tankte nastan svara nagot oanstandigt dar, men jag lat bli.
<Nafallo> woo! compose fungerar igen ☺
<Nemi|> wow, duktigt. Rädd för att tomten inte skulle komma med paket annars? ;)
<Nafallo> Nemi|: nej. jag tror inte pa tomten. det ar amelia... hon skrammer mig ;-)
<spacebug-> Nafallo: hur gör du compose?
<Nafallo> spacebug-: altgr.
<spacebug-> funkar inte här
<Nafallo> spacebug-: har du slagit pa det i installningarna? :-)
<spacebug-> var gör jag det?
<Nafallo> spacebug-: ehrm. i tangentbordsinstallningarna (sa klart) :-)
<spacebug-> funkar inte så bra
<spacebug-> jag satte 'right alt' till compose key i keybordlayout options
<Nafallo> fungerar bra för mig ☺
<spacebug-> det ska väl bara va den knappen sen och siffror?
<Nafallo> ehrm. nej?
<spacebug-> nehe?
<Nafallo> det ar inte vad compose gor
<spacebug-> tänker jag dos nu eller nått? =)
<Nafallo> ehrm. seriost...
<Nafallo> imap-login: Maximum number of connections from user+IP exceeded (mail_max_userip_connections)
<Nafallo> sjalvklart lyckas mamma logga in...
<Nafallo> *HRMPF*
<spacebug-> hum
<kossan> Vråla på tanten att hon tar upp imap'n och se vad du får för svar =)
<magnold> kolla precis lite på ubuntu.se webben och undrar vad det ska stå egentligen istället för "http://ubuntu.remixlts/sve/index.htm"  som refereras till från http://ubuntu.se/threads/10187-Guide-Installera-Ubuntu.se-Remix-10.04-LTS-fr%C3%A5n-en-ren-ubuntuinstallation
<Nafallo> magnold: sorry, vi har inget med ubuntu.se att gora.
<magnold> aha jag tänkte nån som petade med den websidan hängde här också... där ser man
<itmannen> Lugnet före stormen,?
 * itmannen leker med sin nya platta. Ska snart bli ubuntu i den
<magnold> en platta med ubuntu i?
<itmannen> Japp
<Haffe> LP?
<itmannen> Lite trix men det fu.ka
<itmannen> Funkar
<magnold> platta som i nån sorts touchpad eller vad är det? (inte koka-knäck-platta och inte "itmannen har precis släppt sin nya platta" för så sa man väl bara förra århundradet men nått platt måste det ju vara iaf....)
<itmannen> Suck
<spacebug-> nu så
<magnold> nu så..... ?
<itmannen> Androidplatta så dom trögtänkta fattar
<magnold> ahaaaaa. sånna där handdatorer. tänkte inte på det.
<itmannen> Jaja
<magnold> spacebug-: hur går det med såendet?  "min far min han sådde han sådde sisohär och sen så vilade han armen ♫♬♪♩♫♬♯♪"
<itmannen> Men vilken tid det tar att få hem den speciella imagefilen för detta
<spacebug-> magnold: hehe
<itmannen> Sen så blir det till att ha tungan rätt vid install
<spacebug-> styr du datorn med tungan?
<Haffe> Biter du dig i tungan när du installerar?
<itmannen> Hm. Har dagis stängt?
<Haffe> Jo, tyvärr.
<itmannen> Det
<speedxcore> Jag söker billiga sätt att koppla ihop 2 maskiner med 2Gbps.. port trunking?
<itmannen> Märks
<itmannen> Jag har för stora fingrar tydligen
<magnold> 2 Gbit/s ? vanligt gigabit nätverk räcker inte till då alltså...
<speedxcore> nä. dessutom undrar jag när thunderbolt kommer till vanliga moderkort, och ubuntu
<spacebug-> itmannen: jag har mer problem med att fingrarna inte gör som min skalle vill. Utfallet blir väl dock typ detsamma som för dig kan jag tänka mig
<itmannen> Hey hello testing okay
<itmannen> :) testade röstztyrning
<Haffe> En fisk.
<spacebug-> hehe
<itmannen> Men bara på engelska ännu
<itmannen> Teknik är bättre än ett samlag :d
<realubot> 22:07 < itmannen> Hm. Har dagis stängt?
<realubot> Haha
<itmannen> Precis
<spacebug-> varar längre oxå :O
<itmannen> Nu tar dom vuxna över kanalen. Natti kidz
<spacebug-> natti
<itmannen> SÃ¥ du ska sova.
<spacebug-> tjena stirner
<itmannen> Nu ska jag värma spjäll till filmen. Hm. Ropa att någon ska värma kanskf
<itmannen> *kanske
<stirner> Tja spacebug
<itmannen> Nog om detta
<kodein> realubot: att han börjar prata om sex 8 minuter senare är väl lite illa...
<Nafallo> nagon har som konsultar? isf, hur mycket tar ni i timmen?
<propus> vad vill du ha gjort?
<Nafallo> det var mer vad jag bor ta per dag for datacenter jobb :-)
<propus> kk
<Nafallo> om jag behaller min nuvarande timlon lar jag ha rad med en netbook med ssd i slutet av dagen :-P
<propus> inte illa =)
<Nafallo> fragan ar val om de forvantar sig billigare pris for en hel dag an vad jag tar per startad timme ;-)
<propus> Nafallo: jaa de är bara prova =)
<speedxcore> Angående virtualisering, om man vill ha så att man smidigt kan flytta virtuella maskiner mellan olika leverantörer, samt ha ett inventory med maskiner där man kan suspenda/starta. Är det bara co-lo som gäller då? Eller finns grymma vps leverantörer som erbjuder sånt här?
<Nafallo> lol. de fragade om faktura efter halva manaden :-P
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag tar 30 000 kr för en anställningsintervju.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag rekommenderar att du lägger dig lite lägre.
<kodein> realubot: och du brukar undra varför du inte får nåt jobb?
<propus> Nafallo: joo.. men smakar de så kostar de :)
 * Nemi| funderar på att skola om sig så att hon också kan it-konsulta
<Nemi|> verkar vara lukrativt
<Nafallo> heh
<kodein> om man kan det man gör, ja.
<Nemi|> asch då, sådana krav..
<Nemi|> ;)
<speedxcore> tror man måste tycka nördandet är kul, blir lätt en livsstil
<Nafallo> well, de vet att jag jobbat fulltid i data center i ca fyra ar nu :-)
<Nemi|> oh really?
<Nemi|> ;p
<Nemi|> sorry men det hade jag faktiskt förstått :)(
<Nemi|> har jobbat i typ tio år
<speedxcore> har en smygande känsla av att det är inte inom alla yrken man sitter och pratar jobb 23:24 en fredagkväll. Har rack fulla med skrot hemma osv osv =)
<Nafallo> Nemi|: jo, men... lika bra att forklara allting for blondinerna ;-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: hehe
<Nemi|> <--- har lekt med rackservrar.
<Nafallo> jag tror det blir till att diskutera hur latt jag kan ta lediga dagar med min manager :-P
<Nafallo> ← äger rackservrar ;-)
<Nemi|> men jag har tappat min nördighet, knepade och knåpade mer förut nu minns jag inte mycket av det
<Nemi|> Nafallo: ok jag har bott ihop med ett rackskåp
<propus> Nafallo: de gör jag med :)
<Nemi|> *haft ett sådant i lgh
<Nafallo> Nemi|: pff. jag har mina i data center :-P
<speedxcore> Jag har dilemma just nu. Satsa på en rackserver som utvecklingsserver, köra co-lo. Med t.ex. esxi5, eller xenserver (kanske kvm). Eller köpa in alla tjänster från t.ex. rackspace molnet. Just dev server.. där har jag behov av att kunna backa upp och vila maskiner.
<Nemi|> det är tuffare att de står och blinkar i lägenheten ;)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: beror pa hur mycket kapacitet du faktiskt kommer anvanda vilket som blir billigast.
 * propus håller med Nemi| ;P
<Nemi|> nu så är jag t om kass på att ta backup på min lilla utrymmesnäva laptop
<Nemi|> så njae jag är inte särdeles bra på något systemrelaterat
<Nafallo> Nemi|: nej. det ar tuffare om de sitter i datacenter, anslutna till redundanta switchar med redundanta internetleverantorer :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Varför ska du byta jobb?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: mjo, ganska lite kapacitet, jag vill ha c:a 8gb ram, som jag sen vill ha till kanske 10 samtidiga maskiner, och 20st vilande. behöver c:a 160GB disk med bra IOps
<Nemi|> men jag kan iaf hantera ubuntu, os x samt windows
<Nafallo> realubot: det sa jag inte att jag skulle :-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: hrm... andol kor en hel del pa gandi. kan vara vart att kolla med honom.
<magnold> om man behöver ha rackserver-dator.... köper man ett rackserver-chassi och bygger sin dator i den trånga lådan eller bara köpa färdiga?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag vet att du gor fina saker som att uppgradera maskiners kapacitet on-the-fly och sadant :-)
<Nemi|> hur öppnar man någon annans playlist i spotify?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ah. Det viktaste för mig är att man kan just vila, samt migrera till andra leverantörer om man vill
<Nafallo> speedxcore: automatiskt, vid behov dessutom, och sen kan de skala ner automatiskt ocksa.
<Nemi|> <--- n00b på spotify
<speedxcore> magnold: beror lite på. tekniker gillar ofta hp och dell, för att dom kan dom. Ska man bygga själv är supermicro ett bra val ofta.
 * magnold är mer okunnig än än n00b när det gäller spotify, vad jag förstått så är det andras spellistor som är finessen jämfört med säg lyssna på Jamendo med rhytmbox bara?
<magnold> aha
<kodein> jag trodde facebook var hela grejen med spotify?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag känner mig idag lite inlåst oavsett om jag väljer linode, vps.net, rackspace. Alla har sina egna små sätt att confa allt känns det som. Om man t.ex. kunde migrera en hel maskin bara mellan 2 leverantörer utan att confa om en massa, eller confa om så lite som möjligt vore det fantastiskt. Finns det standards?
<Nemi|> magnold: mm, jag använder inte spotify ofta men nu är jag nyfiken på en polares spellista
<Nafallo> speedxcore: ingen aning ar jag radd. jag kor saker pa privata burkar.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: kör du någon virtualisering? Eller är det rootjails du kör, eller inget sånt alls?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: kvm med libvirt under.
<Nafallo> ehrm. over.
<Nafallo> y/\ under//
<speedxcore> gillar du kvm? Hänt mkt där på senaste? Minns att jag utvärderade det lite för c:a 1år sen. Tyckte väl att det kändes hyffsat, dock något efter vmware vid den tidpunkten rent featuremässigt.
<Nafallo> det ar hyfsat langsamt jamfort med konkurrenterna. dessutom kor jag LTS pa mina maskiner.
<Nafallo> sa 10.04
<speedxcore> ah, så ungefär den jag utvärderade mao
<speedxcore> jo dom klagade på kass IO då
<Nafallo> far ut ca 350Mbps pa en burk som latt fyller 1Gbps pa hosten.
<speedxcore> det är så där.. =/   dock kanske man inte riktigt ska ha virtualisering till just såna tillämpningar?
<speedxcore> filservers t.ex.
<Nafallo> jag vet inte vad du har for tillampningar.
<Nafallo> ubuntu-se.org ligger hos mig :-)
<Nafallo> och det verkar fungera bra.
<Nafallo> ubot2 ocksa.
<ubot2> Factoid 'ocksa.' not found
<Nafallo> meh
<speedxcore> jag kör webutveckling/webbyrå. Ska ha en massa stage/dev servers, köra git-repos, webservers, databaservers och  drupal.
<Nafallo> hmm. beror lite pa hur stora siterna ar.
<speedxcore> de flesta är små under 2GB
<speedxcore> dock finns kvalitéer med att separera upp det. Man kan köra samma miljö på en vps som ligger på LIVE.
<Nafallo> jag menar... mina siter ligger virtualiserade, men pa jobb har vi ju www.ubuntu.com t.ex. som anvander 7+ servrar ;-)
<speedxcore> ah.
<Nafallo> riktiga servrar da.
<speedxcore> jag behöver iaf vettiga stage-miljöer. Om t.ex. kunden kör centos, med vissa paket på en Live-vps, så vill jag ha samma på min stage.
<Nafallo> men sa hanterar vi ju trafik jamforbar med bbc nar de har stora nyheter runt release ocksa :-)
<speedxcore> kan tänka mig.
<speedxcore> lastbalanserat osv?
<Nafallo> nja. RRDNS
<Nafallo> jag har chefer som inte litar pa "black boxes" som lastbalanserare :-)
<speedxcore> rrdns verkar smart. läste på nu...  enkelt på nåt sätt
<Nafallo> bade ja och nej.
<Nafallo> windows har/hade nagon bugg som alltid tog forsta listade.
<Nafallo> som tur var har vi en bind upstream som jobbar at oss ;-)
<speedxcore> bra där
<kossan> NÃ¥gon som har lust att hilighta mig?
<Nafallo> kossan: nej
<kossan> Hmm.
<kossan> Får inte cygwin att lysa/låta på hilight
<Nafallo> speedxcore: for I/O i KVM pratade jag med den davarande ubuntu maintainern :-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag tror jag lyckas pressa sa mycket som mojligt med den versionen, i min setup.
<Nafallo> utan att bygga kvm-paketet direkt pa hosten, ska jag val tillaga efter att ha pratat med en kollega pa ett annat jobb :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ah, man kan undra om det är bättre i nyare versioner. hmm
<Nafallo> speedxcore: (en lv per disk pa hosten + virtio)
<Nafallo> i.e. du partitionerar direkt pa en lv, vilket kanns lite konstigt.
<speedxcore> mjo
<Nafallo> dessutom ar det vart att stanga av diskschedulers i de virtuella maskinerna och lite sadana tricks.
<realubot> magnold: Fördelen med Spotify är ju att du har tillgång till mycket musik och att du slipper lagra musiken lokalt.
<speedxcore> finns det någon dist för just virtuellamaskiner? Jag upplever ofta ett väldigt brus, med just schedulers osv, mkt aktivitet utan nån egentlig mening.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: ubuntu? ;-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: vi brukade ha nagot som hette JeOS, men det blev Ubuntu Server med minimum installation istallet.
<Nafallo> Just Enough Operating System
<speedxcore> Nafallo: mjo, tänkte mer..  vpsbuntu =)  default inga services och inget onödigt loggande/krånglande
<speedxcore> hehe
<speedxcore> najs dist?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: vantavad... loggande ar inte onodigt, och ubuntu har inga tjanster som standard.
<Nafallo> ehrm... testa sjalv? det ar bara ubuntu server minimal :-)
<Nafallo> ar bara/var bara
<speedxcore> Nafallo: kanske är mina swappiness inställningar och mountningsalternativ som äter IO, vid närmare eftertanke.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: du har rätt i att inga servers är på default, och att loggande säkert behövs.
<Nafallo> om det ar en filserver ar det val tankt att den ska ata I/O? :-P
<ePax> Jag hade en .odt fil som jag skrev i.... råkade spara samma fil som tom fil... (dvs skrev över hela filen med en tom fil i openoffice) Finns det möjlighet att få tillbaka förlorad data /text?
<Nafallo> kan vara vart att kolla vilken scheduler som anvands dock :-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: har du länk till vettig del av dokumentationen som avhandlar schedulers?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: nope.
<Nafallo> tydligen kommer jag inte ens ihag var man staller in det :-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: /sys/block/vda/queue/scheduler
<speedxcore> ah, tack där har jag iaf nåt att googla på
<Krawlezt> Jag får fortfarande inte  Photoshop att fungera, har börjat använda gimp och det går sisådär..
<speedxcore> cs5 funkar fint i wine
<Nafallo> speedxcore: noop ar den enkla du vill anvanda istallet for de andra tva.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: vad har du för problem?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: tack, mkt intressant det här. Jag har nog aldrig optimerat på den nivån
<realubot> speedxcore: Man måste ju installera Photoshop i Windows innan man kan få det att fungera i Wine.
<magnold> realubot: ok. vad jag skulle vilja ha i rhytmbox är möjlighet att permanent blockera vissa musikgenres, så den aldrig spelar rap och hiphop men slumpar mellan alla andra typer
<magnold> nån som testat GimpShop som ska va användargränssnitt som photoshop typ?
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Nope, det gjorde ju inte det
<arand> magnold: Vad jag vet är gimpshop gammalt och övergivet.
<magnold> äsch då... jag hinner inte testa programmen jag läst om innan de är nerlagda... :(
<arand> gimp 2.8 ska förhoppningsvis bli ganska nice dock.
<realubot> magnold: Hm. Och musiken ligger lokalt då eller?
<realubot> magnold: GimpShop är gammalt. Det är inte uppdaterat på år och dar. Glöm det.
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: vad exakt fungerade inte, får du igång det?
<magnold> realubot: du menar när jag lyssnar med rhytmbox? nä då hämtas de väl medans man spelar från Jamendo... dock har den gjort en 130 meg stor fil i .cache/rhythmbox/jamendo  med alla låtars namn och så, önskar den kunde låta bli med det.
<magnold> jag väntar väl med att 'sätta mig in ordentligt' i gimp tills 2.8 är klart kanske då :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-17
<realubot> magnold: Annars är det väl bara att radera filen?
<realubot> magnold: Den är väl till för att slippa strömma musiken om du redan har lyssnat på den?
<magnold> realubot: nja den gör raskt en ny nästa gång om man tar bort den. det verkar som det är så programmet funkar, den måste nödvändigtvis tanka hem hela katalogen från jamendo så den kan lista alla låtar som finns ifall man får lust till det eller nått hehe. nåja det gör ju inte så mycket hundra meg är väl inte så mycket plats egentligen, och det är ju bra att ha 130 MB man alltid kan ta bort ifall man fyllt upp disken helt hehe :
<realubot> https anywhere är ju knas. Ibland när man klickar på sökalt. i Google så kommer man till Googles startsida eller homepage.
<realubot> *HTTPS Everywhere
<realubot> https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
<lapompo> http://gamereplay.se/?navid=7&show=830 <-- Skämtar de?
<propus> reboot
<propus> oj
<itmannen> Otroligt. Jag vaknade idag också.
<phnom> itmannen: Ja, helt fantastiskt.
<propus> plopp
<phnom> pong
<itmannen> Nu gäller det att göra så lite vettigt som möjligt idag.
<propus> itmannen: låter som en bra idé :)
<propus> fast borde egentligen konfa mina maskiner..
<itmannen> bbl
<propus> någon som pysslat nå med beowulf?
<Krawlezt> Hehe, har gjort ett klantigt problem.
<Krawlezt> På något sett har jag gjort så om jag trycker på "Dator" Eller "Hämtningar" på Platser i min gnome-meny så öppnas platsen "Dator" med VLC media player.
<Krawlezt> Tror det var förr att jag valde att varje sak som var i min dvd brännare skulle öppnas med det, dock blev det så här..
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon förresten!
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Lite sent svar men gjorde en tråd om detta: https://www.flashback.org/t1743727
<Lorge> god morgon
<t^> winamp » child labour ist guuut :: 02:45
<t^> :>
<UkuleleSolen> God dag!
<Philip5> .
<UkuleleSolen> Nä, vem hänger på ett sånt här forum en sån här dag? Alla ätr väl ute och leker...
<propus> icke!.. jag är inne och leker :)
<Philip5> jag är inne och är halvförkyld
 * t^ vann julskinka på morgonskjutning
<t^> :>>>
<UkuleleSolen> Jag hade också ett morgonskjut. Men klarade mig utan julskinka ;)
<t^> hehe
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har pejl på trådlösa nätverk? jag får inte mina nya ubuntu-installationer att se och prata med varandra
<UkuleleSolen>  Kolla in dessa - http://www.droidstuff.se/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-vmshopgreen.tpl&product_id=361&category_id=63&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1 - det är jag som tillverkar dom :)
<propus> Hehe
<Philip5> UkuleleSolen: har du någon dator eller router som access point då?
<UkuleleSolen> Philip5: en router
<Philip5> UkuleleSolen: och den har sin wifi satt som access point antar jag?
<UkuleleSolen> jag är, ärligt talat, rätt dålig på vilka inställningar som man kan göra med en router. Men den har funkat tidigare och jag har inte gjort några ändringar
<Philip5> om två dator med wifi kan ansluta till din router med wifi så ska de kunna hitta varandra på samma nät
<Philip5> men de ser ju inte varandra som access points på din lista av tillgängliga enheter för anslutning då i network manager om du letar så
<UkuleleSolen> Båda datorerna är, utan något problem, anslutna till Internet via routern
<Philip5> då bör de kunna pinga varandra på nätet
<t^> :>
<Julol> Hej, finns de ett liv här?
<Nafallo> Philip5: inte om isolation ar paslaget :-)
<lag^> Morrn!
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon kanalen! :)
<Julol> Morrn? Klockan är ett voivoi
<lag^> ääh
<lag^> någonstans är det alltid morgon.
<Philip5> Nafallo: nä men på hemmaroutrar så är det nog inte sånt som default
<Philip5> maxjezy: hallå där din smygis
<Julol> lag^, Ändå
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du här?
<lag^> Julol: nää
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur går det med blender då? har du testat nya 2.61 som kom nyligen? nu är ju cykles med som standard. även ocean grejen
<maxjezy> var har du varit de senaste månaderna?
<maxjezy> japp, jag har den installerad
<Philip5> maxjezy: här
<Philip5> maxjezy: men på windows eller? din svikare
<Julol> lag^, Kaxar du din rinkeby fjolla?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/
<lag^> Julol: rinkebyfjolla*
<maxjezy> kolla in bloggen
<lag^> Men nä, det gör jag inte :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det din blogg?
<maxjezy> jo
<Julol> lag^, OK
<maxjezy> minh tumblr
<Philip5> maxjezy: sin senaste där ser ju lite kul ut
<maxjezy> cycles är ganska nice
<maxjezy> en lampa räcker så långt
<lag^> Julol: OK!
<maxjezy> inte som internal där man får hålla på och placera ut lampor överallt för att belysa någolunda
<Philip5> maxjezy: började faktiskt bygga blender 2.61 igår för jag har inte byggt något för den sedan jag började med kubuntu 11.10. blev lite strul med dependency libar för cycles som jag inte löst än så jag har inte byggt klart
<Philip5> eller i förrgår var det nog men ändå
<Julol> lag^, Vuxet
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska du inte komma över till windows sidan?
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> här har vi skoj
<maxjezy> spelar spel hela dagarna
<Philip5> näver
<maxjezy> nej, om sanningen ska fram tröttnar jag nog snart på spelandet
<maxjezy> finns inga bra spel
<Philip5> linux är ju inte bara spel utan en livsstil ;P
<maxjezy> jaja, men man får inte bli allt för tuxad
<maxjezy> ibland får man äta det förgiftade äpplet för att lyckas här i livet
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ska ju vara på linuxsidan och dominera med din supersnabba burk
<maxjezy> den är snabbare i 7an
<maxjezy> jävla dom nya ubuntuna är ju helkorkade
<Philip5> äsch
<maxjezy> går knappt att installera
<realubot> Klart det går att installera.
<maxjezy> inte
<Krawlezt> Tror inte han gillar Unity
<maxjezy> mint gick men inte ubuntu
<realubot> Det är bara amatörer som inte klarar av att installera Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> unity är nice
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Krawlezt> Unity är inte nice
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, tyst fjortis
<realubot> maxjezy: När skiter sig installationen då?
<Krawlezt> :<
<Philip5> unity är bra för kde :)
<maxjezy> realubot, initfr
<maxjezy> nått sånt
<maxjezy> heter det
<realubot> maxjezy: Efter installationen?
<maxjezy> där det fryser
<maxjezy> innan
<maxjezy> innan allt grafiskt sexigt
<Krawlezt> Aha, du har inte hört
<Julol> lag^, Där fick du så du teg
<Krawlezt> Ubuntu inskaffade nybörjarskydd i 11.10 maxjezy
<realubot> Ok. Det låter som om det är fel på boot-CD/USB.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, bra för dig :)
<Krawlezt> :D
<lag^> Julol: Jag tiger aldrig :)
<maxjezy> realubot, men det funkar att installera debian (gnome)
<maxjezy> även mint (gnome)
<maxjezy> mint är lite för färsk ännu dock
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, men testade du att skapa ett bootbart minne för Ubuntu mer än 1 gång?
<maxjezy> 12:an
<maxjezy> realubot, japp och för olika datorer
<maxjezy> pallar fan inte försöka oftare
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> får väl köpa dvd eller cdd
<maxjezy> skivor
<realubot> maxjezy: Du får räkna med att det tar 10-20h att installera nya Ubuntu. Det är det värt.
<maxjezy> :)
<Krawlezt> 10-20h?!
<realubot> maxjezy: Lubuntu då?
<t^> bara en variabel som att ha tpkabel i när man installerar fakkar ur totalt på min laptop :D
<t^> utan internet så gåre
<maxjezy> äh, buntu är inte så sexigt
<maxjezy> kan köra mint
<realubot> Mm.
<t^> med internet så fakkar det :>
<maxjezy> win 7an däremot
<maxjezy> skitbra grejer
<realubot> Proprietära grejer.
<maxjezy> ja, nu börjar denna diskussionen igen
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Ny mint är nice faktiskt. Välj något av dessa: Arch Linux, Linux Mint, Debian, Kubuntu eller Ubuntu.
<Julol> lag^, Aja i see
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, vad äre för fel på suse
<lag^> Julol: Blir du ledsen?
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Aldrig testat, kan inte säga något om det :)
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, har du kraft i datorn så testa suse
<maxjezy> där har du stabilitet
<Julol> lag^, Nejnejnej
<Julol> De e fina bananer här
<lag^> Julol: Bra :)
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Lol, suse.. Det var länge sen nån tipsa om det.
<maxjezy> bamsefar, synd
<maxjezy> en klar favorut förr
<maxjezy> favorit
<maxjezy> tycker suse varit ledande i design länge
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag håller med om att Windows 7 är nice men det är ju inte det som är problemet.
<Krawlezt> bamsefar: Så du sitter här med.
<realubot> Jag hade lika gärna kunnat köra Windows 7 som Ubuntu på min dator.
<maxjezy> realubot,  precis, men ibland vill du bota 7an
<maxjezy> spelar du mycket, då kör du ju 7an
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Och Photoshop m.m.
<Julol> Suse-tysk kvalité
<maxjezy> att wine:a saker är ju bara skadat
<Krawlezt> Arch Linux, Debian, Ubuntu, Linux Mint eller Kubuntu är det som fungerara.
<maxjezy> man kan ju isf köra ubuntu virtuellt i windows väl?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Om det inte är ett enstaka program som fungerar smidigt i Wine.
<realubot> Wine är en nödlösning som är långt ifrån bra.
<maxjezy> realubot, tycker de är väldigt få
<maxjezy> spel är ju bara glömma
<maxjezy> idag
<bamsefar> Krawlezt: Vem är du?
<maxjezy> snart, ja, fler spel.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är väl det som gäller egentligen på en dekstop-dator. Att köra Linux virtuellt i Windows.
<maxjezy> vilket program kör man i windows?
<maxjezy> virtualbox?
<realubot> maxjezy: Problemet med att använda Windows är ju att behovet av Linux och Open Source minskar.
<maxjezy> realubot, tycker linux är stabilt för blender tex
<realubot> Jag vill vara beroende av Open Source och inte proprietary software.
<maxjezy> känns som den renderar snabbare med.
<realubot> maxjezy: I Linux?
<maxjezy> onödigt att vara beroende av något
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> inget är svart eller vitt
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är väl grafikkortet som renderar? Det borde vara snabbare i Windows i.s.f.
<maxjezy> bara i cycles
<maxjezy> sen en viss trygghetskänsla
<maxjezy> jag ska visa ett problem i windows
<realubot> maxjezy: Dock så skulle jag sakna Terminalen i Windows.
<realubot> Även om PowerShell finns.
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=22864
<maxjezy> kolla den
<maxjezy> sådär blir det i windows ibland när jag renderar
<maxjezy> med gpu
<maxjezy> men inte i linux
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter ju som en bugg i drivrutinen eller något.
<maxjezy> som sagt, windows gör många program lättare andra svårare
<maxjezy> har senaste tror jag
<realubot> Ok, testa näst senaste? :
<realubot> :|
<realubot> Om det går.
 * Nafallo tycker inte Windows ar sarskilt latt
<maxjezy> kanske beror på minnet i grafikkortet
<realubot> Det kanske är något fel på just den senaste drivrutinen till grafikkortet.
<maxjezy> om det använder det minnet
<maxjezy> lär ju vara så
<realubot> Mm, men felmeddelandet låter lite buggigt.
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<realubot> Du får fråga i #winblows eller vad deras kanal heter.
<maxjezy> näe, skitsamma
<maxjezy> det funkar med andra scener
<maxjezy> kan varit för tung scen
<maxjezy> har nog bara 1 eller 2 gb ram på grafikkortet
<phnom> 280 är ju inte senaste?
<realubot> I mitt fall finns en stor fördel med att köra Windows och det är att Folding@home GPU-folding fungerar bättre i Windows än i Linux.
<realubot> Jag borde därför köra Winblows och Linux i vbox.
<realubot> Nu när Unity 2d finns och när vanliga Unity inte kommer kräva 3d-stöd så är det ok att köra Ubuntu i Virtualbox.
<Nafallo> hrm. man kanske skulle ta sig ur sangen.
<EAG> nån som vet om man kan trycka in bokmärken i en androidrom?
<EAG> preparera den så att säga...
<realubot> x_link: Det var väl du som gillade Laleh?
<realubot> x_link: Det är mycket Laleh i TV nu.
<realubot> *TV/tidningarna
 * realubot konstaterar att itmannen skolkar.
 * Krawlezt säger till realubot att inte skvallra!
<propus> de var livat här i dag :)
<t^> va lite snack om proprietära drivare nyss iaf :>
<propus> ja se där :)
<propus> missade jag totalt :)
<Philip5> så där... en ny upstream release av hugin... då har man något att göra en liten stund nu då
<propus> hugin vad är de förnå?
<Nafallo> !info hugin
<Philip5> Nafallo: funkar det inte? eller kommer bara info private?
<Nafallo> Philip5: fungerar inte.
<Philip5> propus: "Hugin is a panorama photo stitching program"
<propus> k
<Philip5> dvs ett program för att sätta ihop flera bilder till en stor bild
<propus> förstod de :).. tack för infon iaf =)
<Philip5> och det funkar riktigt bra
<propus> okej.. pysslar själv inte med bilder.. =)
<Philip5> då har man inte så stor nytta av det
<propus> nix pix :)
<propus> ingen som har reserv delar till sunfire v20z liggande?
<Philip5> propus: vad kör du kör du sorts program då om bilder inte är din grej
<propus> Philip5: ja just nu sitter jag och försöker mig på ett beowulf kluster.. och annars håller jag mest på med nätverk och försöker lära mig linux utan och innan till :)
<Philip5> aha, sånt är iof också rätt kul
<Philip5> har inte pillat något med kluster på flera år
<propus> Philip5: joo de är rätt kul :) vad leker du med för program?
<Philip5> rätt mycket med bildprogram kopplat till systemkamera. förutom vanliga internet-användar-program förstås
<Philip5> och så packar jag ju en del paket
<propus> okej.. =) varför paket?
<propus> vad för
<Philip5> kolla i min ppa så ser du
<Philip5> se kanalens topic
<Philip5> sånt jag själv använder eller på request
<Philip5> just nu packar jag nya hugin
<propus> ahh okej.. :)
<propus> så du är kde:are du?
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> kde is da shit
<propus> Näeh.. gnome is the shit.. före gnome/unity..
<Philip5> tokheller
 * propus kör 10.04
<Philip5> old school
 * Nafallo kor 8.04 :-)
<propus> hehe
 * propus tycker Nafallo är dammig :P
<Philip5> propus: och när DU tycker det så är det riktigt illa ;)
<propus> Haha
<Nafallo> propus: ehrm. snarare att det inte hade kommit kernel-patchar for att matcha 10.04 sist jag kollade pa det.
<propus> okey..
<swecarp> välkommen itmannen
 * itmannen lider
<itmannen> Tack
<itmannen> Även om det är ett script  :)
<swecarp> hur är det itmannen
<itmannen> Inser ni hur skärmen på en platta ser ut efter en stund
<itmannen> :(
<swecarp> kletig efter alla fettfläckar
<Nafallo> beror val pa vad man gor med den...
<itmannen> Helt rätt. Och i synnerhet när  man äter grisfötter
<swecarp> -)
<amelia> haha
<Nafallo> play time, eat time...
<itmannen> Jag vill vara rationell
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> jag borde skaffa lite eat time sjalv.
<swecarp> multitasking inget för oss män
<Nafallo> fast jag gillar inte tanken pa att lamna sangen...
 * Nafallo behover en flickvan
<itmannen> Undra om det funkar med diskmaskin
<amelia> Nafallo: det lär du inte hitta här. :P
<itmannen> Vaddå simultanförmåga
<Nafallo> amelia: man ska aldrig saga aldrig. mina flesta ex har varit fran internets :-P
<swecarp> jag träffade min fru 1999 på nätet
<amelia> Nafallo: tänkte på i den här kanalen.
<Nafallo> swecarp: ah. du fick ett sadant dar mail om att kopa fru? :-)
<amelia> hahaha
<itmannen> Fick du henne som virus:)
<Nafallo> amelia: men hjartat da... du ar ju har ;-)
<swecarp> nej ite köpa Nafallo
<swecarp> nog för att jag körde win då men inget virus itmannen
<amelia> Nafallo: jag vet att jag är helt underbar, men jag är upptagen ;)
<Nafallo> amelia: ey! jag sa ingenting om hur mycket underklader du har pa dig!
<bamsefar> :]
<Nafallo> "underbar"
<amelia> Nafallo: har dubott utomlands så länge att spåket börjar bli svårt?
<Nafallo> amelia: nej. jag visste vad det ordet betydde redan nar jag bodde i sverige. det ar inte sa svart att tolka svenska lite som man vill...
<amelia> :)
<amelia> det är tråkigt att vänta på färg..
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Kan du titta på den?
<amelia> bamsefar: japp i spegeln.
<amelia> det kliar också.. :(
<Nafallo> herregud. jag maste sluta tanka... for mycket innuendo just nu.
<Nafallo> farg?
<amelia> Nafallo: färgar håret.
<Nafallo> amelia: du tankte bli blondin? :-)
<Nafallo> tacka allt det graa?
<Nafallo> ;-)
<amelia> Nafallo: nej, det ärjag ju. det är det jag försöker dölja.
<amelia> blondin alltså..
<amelia> inte gråhårig.
<Nafallo> ge det lite tid ;-)
<amelia> haha
<Nafallo> ah! det ar det gra du vantar pa!!
<Nafallo> it all makes sense now
<amelia> nej. färgar mörkbrunt.
<Nafallo> meh. inte ens ljusgront...
<amelia> nop.
<amelia> nästan svart blir det.
<Nafallo> battre lycka nasta gang ;-)
<Nafallo> nastan svart.. later som en lenovo :-P
<amelia> haha
<amelia> fast mer åt det bruna hållet än en lenovo.
<realubot> Nafallo: Du har haft en flickvänn förr ju. Det får räcka.
<realubot> *flickvän
<Nafallo> realubot: jag har haft mer an en :-)
<Lorge> på tal om hårfärg så hörde jag på nyheterna att grönhåriga blondiner va inne nu i en viss del av landet, hade nåt att gör med kopparavlagringar i duschvattnet att göra..
<christoffer> mmm, måste vara en rolig syn
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag räknar inte dina servrar med tjejnamn som flickvänner så jag håller fast vid att du har haft en flickvän.
 * realubot drar Nafallo i benet så att han trillar omkull.
<realubot> Lorge: Ja. Det var vatten som hade blivit stående så att koppar hade fällts ut. Blondiner blir grönhåriga av att dusha i kopparrikt vatten.
 * realubot konstaterar att itmannen inte har gjort en frånvaroanmälan.
<realubot> Kanalen är ju seg som siiirap. Vad har hänt? Håller alla på med julstöket eller?
<lag^> nej, vi försöker ignorera dig bara :)
<Julol> Haha
<lag^> Hej keso!
<Julol> lag^, Hejdå =) har varit från datorn, nu off :P
<realubot> lag^: Sa du något?
<lag^> realubot: Nope
<realubot> Läs det här så det blir någon ordning på er: http://www.svd.se/kultur/understrecket/dataimperium-med-ifragasatt-forflutet_6715435.svd
<realubot> Nasas nya rock-radio: http://www.rfcmedia.com/thirdrockradio/
<Nafallo> hmmm
<Nafallo> ska man orka en till LOTR tro
<realubot> LOTR?
<realubot> Vad är det?
<Nafallo> O_o
<kodein> härskarringen
<Haffe> Ringarnas Herre.
<Nafallo> sagan om de tva tornen
<Haffe> Sagan om de två steve.
<Nafallo> nu tappade Haffe mig
<kodein> en mac att sämja dem
<Haffe> en mac att främja dem.
<Nafallo> nu later det som ni tva for reklam for mcdonalds :-/
<Nafallo> s/for/gor/
<realubot> Jaha. Sagan om ringen ja.
<realubot> Det vet jag väl vad det är. Lord of the Rings.
<realubot> Nafallo: Sådana filmer ska du se på en stor plasma-TV med hammbio-ljud.
<Nafallo> foredrar 1080p projektor.
<Haffe> kodein: Har du tagit julledigt nu?
<kodein> Haffe: nä, blir några dagar till
<Nafallo> hmmm
<Nafallo> stek och lammburgare. hoppas det inte tar for lang tid :-P
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> 'You bumma, mebumma, webumma, who cares?'.
<realubot> Lax och pasta, blir det för mig.
<kodein> ärter och punsch
<Nafallo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNWiIko9jzQ
<propus> vart sugen på att monter in vatten kylning till min sun maskiner.. :P
<propus> mina even.
<Haffe> Kör på det.
<Haffe> Vad kan ända?
<propus> de blir tystare =)
<kodein> eller, tja, punsch i alla fall
<kodein> Tommy Steele fyller ju trots allt 75
<Haffe> "Kom nu lilla punschen min.
<Haffe> följ nu efter supen.
<Haffe> Snart skall du åka in
<Haffe> ner igenom strupen"
<kodein> guling, guling, kom nu lilla fuling, punsch, punsch, punsch
<itmannen> Godafton i stugan. Nu är ordningen återställd
<Haffe> Tänk er
 * itmannen surar för han inte får in ubuntu i nya surfplattan
<Haffe> itmannen: Har rymden totalt en kurvatur på 0?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<kodein> därom tvista de lärde
<kodein> om gud är ond och allsmäktig, varför finns där godhet i världen?
<itmannen> Men tids nog. I brist på kunskap så är jag tjurig
<Haffe> Om gud är allsmäktig kan han då generera en fis som luktar så illa att inte ens han står ut med lukten av den?
<itmannen> Jag inbillar mig att det har något med BusyBox att göra.
<kodein> Haffe: förmodligen.
<kodein> men kan han göra en dagobertmacka större än han klarar att äta?
<Haffe> Kan han göra en dagobertmacka som kan äta honom?
<itmannen> Och jag får inte kontakt med VNC på localhost port 5900. Mysko
<realubot> itmannen: Vilken ordning då?
<realubot> Är det som är återställd?
<realubot> Haffe: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teodic%C3%A9problemet
<itmannen> realubot  Busybox sen VNC
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har registrerat oanmäld frånvaro på dig tidigare idag. Kommentar?
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. Ursäkta. Jag har varit på begravning
<realubot> itmannen: Din egen eller någon annans?
<itmannen> realubot  grannens katt har dött. Äntligen :)
 * itmannen ska hälla upp mer orenat hemhört. Han är en riktig norrlänning.
<Haffe> KOmmer det att hjälpa dig med dina problem?
<itmannen> Nope. men det blir roligare att misslyckas
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Du är ursäktad.
<itmannen> realubot  Du är en god människa
<realubot> Häll lite hemkört i Android-plattan så kanske du får in Ubuntu.
<itmannen> realubot  Jag ska lägga en femma i kollekten å dina vägnar imorgon som tack
<itmannen> realubot  Tack för tipset
<itmannen> Ganska bra TV-serie. Generation Kill
<realubot> itmannen: Du slarvar lite med offline-meddelandena har jag märkt.
<itmannen> :) Dom onda här blir mer onda på mig då
 * realubot funderar på att uppmärksamma op på slarvet.
<itmannen> Undrar vart alla onda människor kommer ifrån ? Underjorden ?
<itmannen> Eller från lappjäntor kanske. För dom har den på tvären.
<Haffe> On a mission from god I'm crazy.
<realubot> Haffe: Har du smakat på itmannens hemkörda eller vad är det med dig?
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> realubot  Jag väljer vilka jag bjuder med urskillning
<realubot> itmannen: Du får vänta tills #ubuntu-se-dagis har växlat till #ubuntu-se innan du korkar upp dunken.
<itmannen> Menar du Gud så ska det namnet inledas med en versal. Dvs God
 * itmannen blänger och skruvar igen dunken
<realubot> Jag funderar på om jag ska sticka en snabbis till butiken och köpa något att tugga på framför datorn.
<itmannen> realubot  Gör det du
<realubot> itmannen: Håller du ställningarna medan jag är borta?
<realubot> Vakta kanalen.
<itmannen> realubot  Själv ska jag grisa i mig ett par tjocka grillade revbensspjäll
 * itmannen fattar posto
<realubot> itmannen: Det låter smaskens.
 * itmannen osäkrar sin KSP
<realubot> Skjut först och fråga sen.
<itmannen> Lita på det
<realubot> :D
<itmannen> Over and out
<realubot> Klart slut eller vad man säger.
<itmannen> Låter fränare på engelska
<realubot> Jo.
<itmannen> Ge dig iväg nu
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> Händerna på tangentbordet!
<realubot> Bye bye.
 * itmannen försåtsminerar
<itmannen> Nu ska jag prova lite mer med att få igång ubuntu i min surfplatta. För i den gamla lyckades jag otroligt nog
<spacebug-> hum, om det går att få in ubuntu på de däringa sakerna så kanske det kan va instressant att köpa en ändå..
<itmannen> spacebug-  Ja det funkade fint i min gamla
<itmannen> Men liiite trix är det iof
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> är det ARM cpu i såna där eller vad är det?
<Silasle> Har testat ubuntu på en Nook Color, men det var en gammal ubuntuversion, och jag lyckades inte få igång wifi :( Annars funkade det fint, och det var rätt snabbt
<realubot> itmannen: Tack för att du vaktade kanalen. Nu är jag tillbaka.
<realubot> "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video. "
<realubot> Vad är det här för felmeddelande när man gåt in på youtube i Fx i Ubuntu 11.04?
<realubot> Äsch. Jag hade Tor-button aktiverat.
<itmannen> realubot  Har du inte gjort lumpen ? Manöver heter det
<swecarp> lediga
<realubot> itmannen: Nope. Jag har inte gjort lumpen.
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag hjälpa syrran i Malmå med sin företagshemsida. Släkten är värst
<realubot> Länka då!
<itmannen> realubot  Tråkigt att höra
<itmannen> *Malmö
<realubot> itmannen: Tråkigt vet jag inte.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag är placerad i utbildningsreserven. Dom kallar in mig när det hettar till.
<itmannen> realubot  Hm. Men det låter förtroendeingivande :D
<swecarp> här var det lugnt i kväll
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Du kan sova lugnt.
<realubot> Utbildningsreserven fixar biffen.
<realubot> Allmän värnplikt är ju avskaffad. När upphör alla krigsplaceringar för folk som har gjort värnplikten?
<realubot> swecarp: Ja. Det har varit lugnt här hela dagen/kvällen.
<swecarp> ja har kollat in lite då och då men inget roligt på g
<swecarp> finns det några böcker att läsa om samba server eller att ladda ner
<itmannen> Så där. då är syrrans hemsida iordning igen.
<realubot> Det hade varit coolt om det ställdes krav på daortillverkarna att man när man startar datorn första gången får en fråga om vilket os man vill installera. Ungefär som webbläsarvalet i Windows.
<realubot> swecarp: Det finns det säkert.
<itmannen> realubot  Bra synpunkt
<realubot> swecarp: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/
<swecarp> realubot:  mycke bra förslag
<swecarp> realubot:  tack för länken
<DrGrov> Yo!
<realubot> swecarp: np
<realubot> DrGrov: Yo!
<realubot> DrGrov: Wzup?
<DrGrov> realubot: Inte mycket, aningen trött. Dock bara bra att vaka länge i natt p.ga. resa måndagmorgon kl what-the-fuck 06.00
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag är glad att jag inte ska ut och resa kl. 06.00 imorgon.
<DrGrov> Nej, alltså 06.00 måndag. Söndag för er ännu i Sverige, visst?
<DrGrov> Alltså 06.00 imorgon är söndag för er, inte måndag? Klockan är väl 23:02 där?
<itmannen> Vart har du din postlåda då ?
<DrGrov> itmannen: Postlåda?
<itmannen> DrGrov  Ja vart är du ?
<realubot> DrGrov: Ja. Det är söndag här 1h till.
<realubot> itmannen: Soumi
<itmannen> realubot  Men du det är lördag :D
<realubot> itmannen: Haha
<realubot> Det har du rätt i.
<realubot> Det är lördag idag.
 * realubot är helt förvirrad.
<DrGrov> Suomi, för helvete!
<DrGrov> SUOMI!
<itmannen> Godmorgon realubot
<realubot> itmannen: God morgon. :)
<itmannen> Vilket skrikande det är i kanalen
<DrGrov> Ja men man får ju lov att ryta till då realubot inte klarar av att skriva Finland rätt på finska. Skriv Finland istället då men förnedrande att få Finland felstavat på finska.
<DrGrov> Hur fan skulle någon svensk reagera om jag skriver Sverige käpprätt åt helvete? :D
<itmannen> DrGrov  du får inte ha för stora krav på han. :)
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ja men seriöst? Kan ju inte vara så omöjligt att stava Finland rätt på finska?
<itmannen> DrGrov  Du får skriva Sverige precis hur du vill. jag fattar nog ändå :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag bryr mig inte. Du får gärna stava Sverige Svärje om du vill.
<DrGrov> Ja men vissa tar illa upp.
<DrGrov> Jag är stolt finländare och tar illa upp p.ga. felstavning. Men det är väl bara jag i så fall.
<DrGrov> Nå väl, det var så lite. Älskar er ändå era lilla småjävlar :)
<itmannen> Men nu blev det nog storm i ett vattenglas :)
<CasperN> har vi finnejävlar i chatten nu igen?
<DrGrov> CasperN: Ja, och vad skall du göra åt det? :D LOL
<realubot> Finland är väl egentligen bara ett landskap i Sverige om man ska ara historiskt korrekt.
<DrGrov> Ja, storm i ett vattenglas är väl bättre än att ha ett vattenglas ute i storm?
<realubot> *vara
<CasperN> jag ska piska dig med björkris!
<DrGrov> CasperN: Jag gör något jag kanske inte borde yttra mig här med dig din lilla filur.
<itmannen> Hyfsa ert språkbruk. Tänk på att jag är pastor
<DrGrov> Ja men Herr Pastor, ta en grogg och va tyst!
<realubot> itmannen: Pastor? Har du avancerat från en vanlig syndare till pastor?
<CasperN> itmannen: koskenkorva!
<itmannen> Nope. Jag får inte för realubot
<DrGrov> CasperN: Om du tar fram björkrisen så tror jag vi finländare är mer än glada. Det blir sauna då med Koskenkorva som flöder.
<itmannen> CasperN  Systemsprit är för fruntimmer och bögar
<realubot> Jag har sagt till itmannen att vänta med spriten till barnen i kanalen har gått och lagt sig.
<DrGrov> Barnen? Vilka är barnen i kanalen då?
<realubot> Man ska inte supa inför barnen när det är Jul.
<DrGrov> Detta bör bli rätt nu för annars....
<CasperN> itmannen: sant pluspoäng till dig .D
<itmannen> DrGrov  Alla utom mig
<DrGrov> itmannen: Ja, på det viset. Nå väl, vi tror dig.
<itmannen> Tur att OP sover. snacka om offtoic :D
<DrGrov> Dock att blanda skotsk whisky med Cola. Det är på riktigt för fruntimmer och bögar.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju ok att snacka offtopic så länge man följer CoC och så länge det inte är någon annan diskussion som pågår här.
<itmannen> DrGrov  Och för Norskar
<DrGrov> Torskar?
<itmannen> DrGrov  Nä norrmän
<DrGrov> Ja, såg det men tänkte addera in torskar i sammanhanget.
<DrGrov> Blir nog att ta en god skotsk whisky då jag sitter på flygplanet ner till Budapest. Ta sig en stänkare och se allmänt trött ut.
<itmannen> Låter långt
<DrGrov> Går rätt snabbt att flyga Helsingfors - Budapest. Typ 2 timmar 20 min.
<realubot> DrGrov: Vad heter Rumäniens huvudstad nu igen?
<realubot> Bukarest är det ju.
<punktmannen> Men andens frukter är kärlek, glädje, frid, tålamod, vänlighet, godhet, trofasthet, ödmjukhet och självbehärskning. Jesus är Herren
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det punktmannen sa.
<Julol> Ett tips såhär i juletider, lägg en påse skumtomtar bakom bärbara datorn så blir dom mjuk o fin =)
<Julol> Eller var utblåset sitter
<kodein> i mikron annars
<Julol> Nä bakom datorn
<realubot> Julol: Det ger en bra ursäkt till att spendera några timmar framför datorn. För att värma skumtomtarna.
<Julol> realubot, Japp, de tar ju ett tag =)
<nikihr> Någon som kollar på musikhjälpen? Haha det är sjukt roligt att se allt folk utanför som står och vill ha uppmärksamhet!
<ePax> nike nike nike nike nike nike nike nike nike nike nike nike nike
<realubot> Har dom avgjort om MJ-platinaskivan är falsk eller inte?
<nikihr> realubot, såg någonting om det imorse och då hade dom kommit fram till att den var äkta men dom kunde inte avgöra det till 100%
<nikihr> typ
<nikihr> "Han uppskattar att platinaskivan med största sannolikhet är äkta. Vid en auktion 2009 i USA gick ett liknande objekt för 10 000 dollar."
<CasperN> måste ha varit innan hans död då :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-18
<amelia> *gäsp*
<DrGrov> Hej amelia. Du vaken ännu?
<itmannen> Snön ligger vit på taken. Endast itmannen är vaken.
<spacebug-> nästan iaf
<itmannen> Nästan skjuter ingen hare
<spacebug-> ;)
 * itmannen lämnar viktig info. Nu ska jag ge mig ut på samhället ett tag.
<itmannen> Och nu. Mot kyrkan med språng.
<[Spooky]> Som jag misstänkte, Betalat för spotify och det funkar inte 100% :(
<kodein> just så
<[Spooky]> Tydligen något fel med ljudet när man ska spela upp musiken från Libary... Måste ju vara fel i Ubuntu då...
<kodein> tjör du linuksklienten eller wine?
<swecarp> jag kör linux gratis det enda som är irriterande är reklambannern som kommerupp mitt i och blokerar  men den försvinner efter ett tag
<[Spooky]> Linux klienten, tröttnade på reklamen så betalade det...
<[Spooky]> Radion går bra i det, men när jag ska spela Libary så får jag "There is a problem with your soundcodec, Spotify cant play music."
<[Spooky]> Är det för att jag tog Unlimited och inte Premium?
<kodein> ska ju ufnka med unlimited
<[Spooky]> Jaja, blir ju inte Linux hela tiden så får stå ut ett tag då...
<hume> hello.... jag har ett problem med rsync, eller rättare, backuppc som jag inte klarar ut - rättigeheter som strular. nån av er som använder backuppc?
<bamsefar> Jo
<hume> bamsefar, jo till mig?
<bamsefar> Japp
<hume> ok... här är mitt problem: jag kör som användare backuppc på alla maskiner, rsync
<bamsefar> Okej
<hume> på en maskin backas inga filer upp, bara katalogträdet (i home)
<bamsefar> På klienterna altså?
<hume> jag får felmeddelade om permissions i loggen
<hume> yes, klienterna
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Då får du ju se till att din användare har rättigheter att läsa filerna.
<hume> yes.
<hume> samma setup på alla maskiner: backuppc är i sudoers, med rättighet att köra rsync
<bamsefar> selinux påslaget?
<hume> en rad med backuppc ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/rsync
<hume> öh.... selinux?
<bamsefar> Kör getenforce
<hume> hrm... jag jämför två klienter, det funkar på den ena, inte den andra. båda är nyinstallationer av 11.10.....
<hume> okej.. har installerat selinux-utils
<hume> getenforce svarar Disabled
<hume> på båda klientera
<hume> sen då?
<bamsefar> Vad har du för perms på filerna som du inte får backa?
<hume> bamsefar, ?
<hume> drwxr-xr-x
<bamsefar> Och owner?
<hume> men innebär inte raden i visudo att backuppc kan köra rsync som root?
<hume> ägare user, som heter magnus
<hume> ägare magnus, inte backuppc alltså. samma på båda klienterna
<bamsefar> Jorå
<hume> hur kan det då bli rättighetsproblem? måste det inte vara nåt fel med sudoers då...?
<phnom> [Spooky]: Nä, det är för att du har ett problem med ditt soundcodec.
<[Spooky]> phnom: Ok, är det med det här alsa osv?
<phnom> Ja, det kan nog ha med det att göra.
<Julol> Amd eller intel, vilket funkar bäst med linux?
<Julol> Processor med flera kärnor hur går dom?
<ePax> Julol: Det spelar nog ingen roll...
<Julol> ePax, Ok, är de bara grafik korten som de kan funka dåligt med ?
<phnom> Julol: Vet inte hur det är med stödet för grafikkretsarna, men annars så är det nog skitsamma.
<phnom> De som är integrerade i cpun dvs
<ePax> Julol: OM du har någon mysko grafikkort då kan du få lite problem... Men Nvidia och ATI brukar fungera bra nuförtiden.
<Julol> phnom, Jaha menar du itergrerad grafik?
<Julol> ePax, Jag funderar på ett nvidia modell fetare =P
<ePax> Julol: Då lär du inte ha någon problem med drivisar.
<Julol> ePax, Sweet =). Har tänkt köra dualboot då jag spelar spel så vill jag ha win på den också
<Julol> Och sen viktigt de fungerar med linux också
<ePax> Julol: Jag kör dualboot med fast är vääääääääääldigt sällan på win. :D
<Julol> ePax, Nice =)
<Julol> Enda win är bra för är ju om man spelar
<ePax> Julol: Har du en i processor och 4-8 gig minne så skulle du kunna även köra win virtuellt på virtuella boxen och spela spel direkt från linux
<ePax> Julol: Det är det säkert.
<Julol> ePax, Åfan de har jag inte tänkt på =) skulle ju vara klockrent
<ePax> Mmmm
<ePax> Speciellt om du ska spela på XPn den är supersnabb i vboxen
<Julol> Ok låter bra =)
<Hund> ePax: Lurar inte.
<Hund> Luras*
<Hund> Grafiken via Virtualbox är slött.
<antii> :)
<antii> Hund: http://blol.me/24247
<ePax> Hund: Vissa spel går säkert att spela via vbox
<antii> ePax: går nog jävligt slött..
<Hund> antii: LOL
<Hund> ePax: Kanske om du kör en emulator med NES-spel.
<ePax> Julol: DÃ¥ tar jag tillbaka det jag sa efter experternas kommentarer :D
<ePax> Annars playonlinux? :D
<ePax> Asså att installera något från FreeBSD ports tar evigheter... :S
<Hund> Enklast och absolut bäst är dualboot om man spelar.
<Hund> Jag kör dualboot själv pga MW3.
<Hund> Det tar 10 sek att starta Arch och 14 sek att starta Windows 7. Så jag överlever. :P
<ePax> 14 sek för win 7? vad har du för dator i7 med quad ssd?
<Hund> ePax: i5 med Intel 320 SSD bara. :)
<Julol> ePax, Ok =)
<Julol> Men då kör jag dualboot
<ePax> Hund: NIce... Jag skulle ockaå vilja ha en ssd... Jag tror att det skullle pigga upp min i3 burk en hel del
<Hund> ePax: Det gjorde stor skillnad när jag skaffade min första SSD. Jag hade en E8400 på den tiden.
<antii> SSD måste vara den bästa uppgraderingen man kan göra för sin dator :O)
<Hund> antii: Japp! Till och med min gamla HTPC med Intel Atom blev dräglig med SSD. :P
<antii> Hund: min laptop, stationära och htpc har ssds :>
<Julol> Ssd är fint, en kompis har de, sattan va de går hårt =)
<ePax> Haha
<antii> Hund: Intel 320~ är smutt.
<antii> Körde Vertex 2 först men skiten havirerade, två gånger.
<Hund> antii: Mjodå. Duger åt mig. :)
<Hund> antii: lol
<Hund> antii: Intel is the shit!
<ePax> Fast själva ssdisken blir nog dyrare än min htpc om jag skulle köpa den :D
<Hund> ePax: Jaså?
<antii> Hund: jag fick en intel 320 120gb gratis mot min trasiga ocz vertex 2 60 gb :)
<ePax> Har en asus eebox med atom dual core
<Hund> antii: Nice! :D
<Hund> ePax: En SSD går ju av för typ 1300 kr? :P
<antii> 40gb för 700~
<Hund> Det finns ju 40GB för drygt 700 kr också.
<Hund> lol
<antii> :>
<ePax> Hund: hur stor? på min htpc har jag 4 virtuella servrar som snurra så sjag skulle behöva en på 320 gig
<antii> ePax: vad fan fyller du ut på dem?
<ePax> snurrar*
<Hund> ePax: Konstig HTPC du har. :P
<antii> fördelar pr*n?
<ePax> Hund: Världens bästa htpc :D
<Hund> Jag stängde av min server häromveckan.
<Hund> Det tog emot.
<Hund> Hade över 1 år och 7 månader uptime på den. :P
<antii> Hund: min htpc hade fem månader :o(
<ePax> LTS gick ut ? :P
<Hund> antii: Nice! :)
<antii> Fan att man ska vara uptime-kåt :>
<Hund> ePax: Näe, jag byggde ihop en nyare burk som skulle ersätta min gamla.
<antii> Hund: rack?
<Hund> antii: Lugn nu. :P
<Hund> Jag hade en gammal AMD 3800+ med ett nätagg som lät som ett mindre jetplan. Därför fick den stå i köket. :P Nu har jag en E8400 propp, SSD och Corsair HX-nätagg. Så nu är den ljudlös.
<antii> Trevlitt
<antii> Vad används den till då?
<Hund> XBMC :P
<antii> LyxCPU
<antii> Jag kör snik-atom.
<Hund> antii: Jag har Mumble på den också.
<antii> :)
<Hund> antii: Jag kör rTorrent på den med kom jag på. :P
<antii> :o)
<antii> Då du lagrar allt på den med?
<ePax> Meh... Min lilla htpc används till allt... XBMC, mediadomb, samba, 4 virtuela servrar
<ePax> och kanske 40 saker till som jag glömt :D
<Hund> antii: Självklart. :) Då är denna fristående så att säga, perfekt när man dualbootar.
<Hund> ePax: lol
<Hund> Jag kör med NFS på min.
<Hund> Enklare att konfa och snabbt som fan.
<antii> Hund: SÃ¥pass
<antii> ska ta å bygga ihop en nas någon gång
<ePax> å så klart... nagios3 på samtliga brurkar
<antii> väntar på att 4TB diskarna går ner i pris :-)
<Hund> antii: Jag har ju Gigabit-nätverk. Då vill man inte ha en flaskhals som Samba. :P
<Hund> antii: Jag har svårt att fylla min på 2TB.
<antii> Hund: Iofs.. så många linuxdistar finns det inte?
<antii> ;-)
<Hund> Jag har 2TB på vinden med.. Funderar på att sälja dom och köpa en till Logitech G9 mus.
<Hund> SÃ¥g ju att det fanns en med MW3 loggan. :D
<Hund> antii: Precis. :P
<kossan> QUIT
<kossan> QUIT
<Hund> lol
<antii> :P
 * Julol Vill ha datorn nuu
<Julol> Är så satans less dom slöa datrorerna jag har
<ePax> Julol: Det öär inte datorer det är win :P :D
<antii> va?
<Julol> Tycker de är en jungel med alla delar som finns idag då jag ej är insatt i de. Var lättare för 10 år sen :P
<Julol> ePax, Nae går ju slött med allt :P
<antii> här går det fort :-)
<Julol> =)
<ePax> Kollade nu lite snabbt på webhallen... Det billigaste 240gb ssd kostar 2700 och HTPCn som jag har kostade 3500 (tror jag) hahah... icke värt att köpa den
<Julol> Haha xD
<Julol> Inte så fint med hårddisk lika dyr som datorn nästan
<ePax> nää
<Nafallo> man vill inte ha billigt SSD dock :-)
<Nafallo> dessutom vill man spendera en vecka eller tva med att lasa reviews och tech specs :-)
<Julol> Nä man vill ju alltid ha lite fetare av allt =P
<Philip5> det är dåligt för ens plånbok att ha både datorer och foto som hobby
<Nafallo> Philip5: ha bara foto da. datorer lar val behovas dar iaf? :-P
<Julol> JAg tänkte köpa en dator för typ 4 tusen först, nu när jag kollat runt lite o sett fetare grejer så är de uppe i 8k :P
<Nafallo> vanta nu... delar.
<Nafallo> du har tankt kopa en stationar? o_O
<Julol> Japp
<Nafallo> O_o
<Nafallo> dessutom, ssd ar inte harddisk :-)
<Julol> Är de för mycke?
 * Nafallo forsoker tolka fragan och lyckas inte
<antii> Nafallo: :O)
 * Nafallo tror det saknas ett ord eller tva
<Julol> =) aja. Men tänkte bygga med tanke på framtiden, t.ex moderkort med mer platser för minnen osv
<Nafallo> framtiden ar portabel :-)
<Nafallo> framtiden ar molnet.
<Nafallo> det enda stationara bor sitta i data center :-P
<Julol> Ok :P
<Nafallo> hmmm
<Nafallo> glogg och badkar kanske ar en bra kombination...
<Julol> Hahaha
<Julol> Blir de spetsning av glöggen också?
<Nafallo> jag tankte mer varmt bad och dricka varm glogg till.
<Nafallo> andra ideer verkar valdigt kladdiga.
<Julol> Aha =) kanske blir för varmt
<Nafallo> isf vrider man pa vattenreglagen
<Julol> Funkar
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> man skulle iofs kunna ga och anvanda jacuzzin i stallet. den ska tydligen fungera igen nu.
<Julol> Ska du inte ha mössa med hundöron också?
<Nafallo> huh?
<Nafallo> nej. jag tycker battre om hundar som far behalla sina oron.
<Nafallo> att stjala dem verkar valdigt elakt.
<Julol> Ja varmt bad, varm glögg o en sån mössa. Men inte hundens öron ffs ;P
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> alternativ plan kan vara en dusch och sen ut i kalla vadret en svang.
<Nafallo> ta en promenad upp till shoppingcentret och sa om det finns nagon rolig att prata med medans man drivker varm choklad :-)
<Julol> httpwww.my-baby.sepub_imagesmediumM%C3%B6ssa-s%C3%A4tila-svart_1155.jpg
<Nafallo> o_O
<Nafallo> du glomde en massa viktiga tecken
<Nafallo> amelia: var lar man sig alviska?
<Julol> Hehe, koppade bara länken men blev ju bajs
<Nafallo> aMeLiA?
<Nafallo> hrmpf
<lag^> hej keso!
<Julol> lag^, Hej, kommer du o kallar mig de där nu igen :P
<lag^> Julol: Ja :(
<Julol> lag^, GAlning
<lag^> Julol: ÄR DU?
<Julol> Nae, du o Zambezi, han säger också så
<Julol> lag^, Fick du till datorn?
<lag^> Julol: va? när var och hur?
<Julol> lag^, Men du höll ju på med en dator här om natten
<lag^> Julol: det gör jag alltid? :D
<lag^> jag minns inte vad jag gjorde
<Julol> lag^, Ok. De var en ny dator som bråkade  =)
<lag^> Julol: nejdå :)
<Julol> Nähä =) sitter du o ljuger? :P
<Silasle> Dagens fail: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/133-windows-8/1062210-rakat-byta-operativsystem-till-windows-8-hjaelp/
<phnom> lol
<amelia> Nafallo: jag vet inte?
<Nafallo> hrm. nastan slut pa cognacs glogg :-/
<Nafallo> haha. mina grannar lar alska mig idag.
<Nafallo> meshuggah pa tillrackligt hog volym att jag kanner vibratitionerna nar jag sitter i soffan :-)
<antii> Nafallo: :o)
<antii> Nafallo: Galet ;-}
<Nafallo> technical metal day :-)
<Nafallo> amelia: gissar du teknisk metal?
<Nafallo> s/ss/ll/
<DrGrov> God kväll
<DrGrov> Om jag installerar in Ubuntu 11.10 med engelska som val, kan jag ändra språket till något annat efter en färdig installation eller hamnar jag att installera om allting?
<x_link> DrGrov: Språk kan du ändra.
<x_link> Annars finns väl alltid språkpaket att installera.
<DrGrov> x_link: Ok, bra. Skall köra in 11.10 på en ny bärbar som skall med till Ungern och bör ha ungerska som språk.
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Kör inte 11.10, men ungerska bör väl finnas med som val.
<DrGrov> Går väl enkelt att använda Software Center till en början för att få stöd för mp3, flash osv.?
<x_link> Jag kör fortfarande med 8.04 ;)
<DrGrov> Jo, ungerska fanns som val i början av installationen men just det undrade jag att om språket går senare efter installation att vända till ungerska.
<DrGrov> Software Center räcker väl bra till en början som sagt för att få in det mest väsentliga?
<DrGrov> Eller bör man hitta PPA:n direkt via Ubuntu Tweak?
<DrGrov> Någon som kan hjälpa? Vore vänligt. Har sjukt bråttom :D LOL
<x_link> Vet inget om Software Center tyvärr, så någon annan får nog hjälpa dig med den biten.
<phnom> DrGrov: Ja, det finns i Software Center, mp3 kan du välja till vid installationen redan, och det är lätt att byta språk eventuellt så behöver den tanka ner lite språkpaket.
<phnom> DrGrov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingLanguages
<DrGrov> phnom: Tack, just precis vad jag behövde :)
<DrGrov> Får jag t.ex. Skype från Software Center?
<phnom> DrGrov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Julol> Så 5300kr har jag kommit ner till med ihopplockade delar för stationär dator =P
<Julol> Dock inte alla delar =) men får igång den iaf
<DrGrov> Räcker det i 11.10 att köra in via Software Center något som heter "Ubuntu restricted extras" för att få allt som man behöver? Flash, stöd för Mp3or osv osv? Eller heter det något annat det paketet jag menar?
<phnom> DrGrov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Julol> Halå ett moderkort med crossfire, hur funkar de med linux?
 * phnom börjar känna sig meningslös, man skulle kunna ersätta honom med en bot med lexical parsing som spottar ur sig länkar till community docs.
<Julol> Aja ska kolla själv :P
<madbear> phnom: välkommen till ubuntu?
<phnom> madbear: Jag trivs här med mina kompisar "Jag orkar inte googla" och "tldr;"
<Julol> Fast är ju nice o fråga då kanske de är fler som svarar här o någon kanske varit med om de själv osv
<Julol> El någon men några
<madbear> det är ju det som är meningen med forum
<madbear> dumt att svara på samma fråga en miljon gånger ju
<DrGrov> Vad skall man använda i 11.10 då get inte finns Synaptic mera?
<DrGrov> phnom: Skulle gärna kolla allt själv men har helt enkelt inte tid nu + nätet i Ungern är inte riktigt lika snabbt som här.
<phnom> DrGrov: Man installerar synaptic :P
<phnom> DrGrov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto :D
<DrGrov> WTF? Man installerar Synaptic? Nå väl, in med det då :)
<DrGrov> :D
<phnom> madbear: Fast forum kan vara en rejäl källa till frustration när folk bumpar sina egna poster med "It's ok, I fixed it." utan att skriva hur de gjorde :D
<madbear> japp phnom sånt är skitdrygt
 * Julol Går o äter, kanske börjar lillhjärnan fungera igen :P
<phnom> http://xkcd.com/979/ :-)
<madbear> haha
<madbear> klockrent
<itmannen> Ha ha. nu hR
<itmannen> har jag fått in 11.04 i min nya surfplatta
<itmannen> och så kopplade jag dit en 2-ports usb-hubb så jag använda ett litet tangentbord och mus
<itmannen> Har installerat ett virtuellt tangentbord. men har inte fått det att funka ännu
 * antii antecknar.
<itmannen> Vad är det man skriver ? sudo upgrdae-dist eller något annat+
<itmannen> *upgrade
<[Spooky]> Är det omöjligt att läsa ext4 diskar i Windows? Det finns program för det va?
<madbear> itmannen: är det inte sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<itmannen> Helt rätt. Tack
<[Spooky]> Nice det fanns!
<gusnan> [Spooky], vad heter programmet?
<[Spooky]> gusnan: ext2ntfs nått...
<[Spooky]> Så nu ut med detta och in med Windows 7, sen blir det ju macen efter jul ;) Ni får ha det bra, kanske tittar in nån gång och tjötar med er.. ;)
<N1ghtCrawler> vilka problem behöver jag räkna med om jag lägger till 11.10 reposarna i en 9.04?
<christoffer> itmannen, sjysst, vad är det för surfplatta?
<itmannen> christoffer  Den heter MID MS-810 med Android 2.3
<itmannen> N1ghtCrawler  Men jisses. Passa dig för det
<N1ghtCrawler> trodde repon hade försvunnigt helt.. Men den var visst bara flyttad
<N1ghtCrawler> Egentligen skulle jag vilja uppdatera servern.. Men när jag testade med en virtuell kopia kan vi väll säga att det gick "sådär"
<Nafallo> N1ghtCrawler: du vill troligen stanna pa 10.04, och se till att halla dig till versioner som har sakerhetsuppdateringar fortfarande.
<N1ghtCrawler> Man får väll ta det steg för steg va? Uppgraderade till 9.10 och efter det startade aldrig mer labbservern som den skulle
<N1ghtCrawler> (Krypterade diskar)
<Nafallo> japp.
<Nafallo> bara lts till lts som ar helt steg.
 * itmannen är strax upptagen med ett möte.
<christoffer> CasperN, är du där?
<CasperN> ja, justeja
<delhage> HeMan: ping
<lag^> pong
<itmannen> Aha. Nu dök rätta Dropbox upp.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fick Photoshop att fungera :) Dock Photshop 7.
<antii> Gimp.
<Krawlezt> Photoshop
<maxjezy> antii, allt.
<itmannen> Snön ligger vit på taken, endast itmannen är vaken
<itmannen> Fast inte så länge till
<delhage> Vaclav Havel har dött
<nikihr> någon riktigt duktig på css?
<itmannen> ? Och det är
<nikihr> webdesign
<nikihr> html + css
<Philip5> itmannen: har du varit någe snäll farbror i år då så du får några julklappar?
<salmiak> nikihr: är det nått särskilt css-igt du undrar om?
<nikihr> salmiak, jag löste det :P
<salmiak> fast real quick då.. jag ska sova om nån m
<salmiak> aha så bra
<BratAnon> Är det dumt att ha samma private key på flera av mina datorer?
<Nafallo> ja
<BratAnon> Nafallo: ok, tack för snabbt svar
<delhage> eller privata nyckel som det heter på svenska
<Nafallo> s/ta/t/
<Nafallo> ehrm. kanske...
<Nafallo> nevm.
<delhage> nä
<DrGrov> Kan någon eventuellt rekommendera ett bra sätt att verifiera nätförbindelse? Speedtest.net pålitligt visst?
<Nafallo> DrGrov: titta pa lamporna bredvid natverkskabeln?
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Tänkte mera på snabbhet osv. Men tack, funkar nog det lika bra :)
<DrGrov> Nämligen på väg till ett land där jag inte känner igen ISP:n osv.
<Nafallo> :q
<itmannen> Funderar skarpt på att avsluta detta och kräla till sovplatsen
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-10
<Peyam> tillgänglig för Ubuntu också
<Peyam> den e grym asså
<lag^> Du kan faktiskt grejja gnome 3 till ubuntu också
<lag^> om det nu är det grafiska som är viktigt.
<Peyam> hahaha
<Peyam> okej då. jag sa fel
<Peyam> men har du testat Docky?
<Peyam> jag har aldrig vart nöjd med ubuntu som jag är nöjd med fedora idag
<Peyam> bara för det grafiska och supporten
<Peyam> ska röka
<Peyam> doseton daram
<lag^> Hatar gnome 3
<lag^> docky har jag testat nån gång
<lag^> gillade inte
<Peyam> vf inte?
<K350> t
<lag^> p
<K350> Behöver CLI messenger med stöd för MSN, förslag på annat än center-im ?
<lag^> bitlebee?
<lag^> ellr va?
<coobra> bitlbeee!!!
<coobra> :D
<lag^> Ja se. coobra håller med!
<coobra> är ju inte ett val en självklarhet :D
<lag^> haha
<lag^> om man nu prompt måste använda msn och andra tjänster
<coobra> ja
<lag^> Körde det förut
<coobra> trevligt att ha den långt i från sig :D
<lag^> en gång i tiden
<lag^> :d
<lag^> slutat med msn nu sen länge
<coobra> vad körde du ?
<lag^> bitlbee
<coobra> ahha
<coobra> :D
<lag^> eller va?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :D
<lag^> dåså
<coobra> msn
<lag^> :(
<coobra> icq
<lag^> ämässän
<coobra> facebook
<lag^> icq.. ingen som finns kvar där ju :(
<coobra> jabber
<coobra> gmailtalk
<lag^> jag körde bara msn
<coobra> typ dom har jag i min  :D
<lag^> funderar på att börja med bitlebee igen och köra g-talk
<coobra> snackar kanske 1/år på msn
<lag^> va?
<lag^> 1 gång per år?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> "god jul" får jag där
<coobra> då svarar jag där
<lag^> ääsch
<lag^> tramsigt
<coobra> :D
<lag^> Linda borde fan äta något :/
<lag^> Fixaru käk coobra ?
<coobra> http://i.imgur.com/pOcUe.gif
<coobra> Linda ?
<lag^> Ja
<lag^> alltså jag
<lag^> Jag är linda
<lag^> Jag talar om mig själv ofta i tredje person.
<coobra> kom hit får du mat
<lag^> ameh
<lag^> för långt va
<coobra> beror ju på hur man ser på det :D
<lag^> Hur många sätt finns det att se det på? O.o
<coobra> många
<coobra> :D
<coobra> Härnösand här ?? där ?
<lag^> Stockholm
<lag^> Du ser
<lag^> långt!
<coobra> :(
<lag^> :)
<lag^> Har ju mat i kylen, men dumt att ta och käka det nu.
<coobra> japp
<coobra> drick vatten  :p
<lag^> :(
<lag^> lät ju sådär gott
<coobra> fakemätt
<coobra> typ
<lag^> blää
<coobra> bara så du kan somna
<coobra> :D
<lag^> coobra: Jag kan ju somna hungrig också :o
<neXTleap> http://i.imgur.com/gg0eT.jpg <-- Vad är hålet för?
<neXTleap> http://i.imgur.com/gg0eT.jpg <-- Vad är hålet för?
<HakanS> neXTleap: Vad är det du fotograferat?
<neXTleap> HakanS: Är det inte uppenbart?
<neXTleap> HakanS: Baksidan av min dator.
<larsemil> neXTleap: för att sätta säkerhetsvajer väl? låsa fast datorn
<neXTleap> larsemil: Som du ser har jag ju redan en sådan.
<neXTleap> larsemil: Så därför jag undrar vad som ska sitta i hålet som syns.
<neXTleap> Förhoppningsvis någon standardgrunda för att avslöja om chassit öppnats.
<Spookan> Ska inte cpun in där? :P
<neXTleap> Som jag kan beställa.
<neXTleap> Spookan: ... va?
<larsemil> Spookan: visst är det en andra CPU-socket?
<neXTleap> ...
<Markk> Precis
<Markk> neXTleap: Annars kan du kolla i manualen för chassit.
<Markk> neXTleap: Det lär stå där i.
<larsemil> större chans att det står där än att få svar här om en sån sak iaf.
<neXTleap> "padlock ring" enligt manualen.
<neXTleap> Konstigt...
<neXTleap> Märklig form. Varför två hål?
<Markk> eh-he
<neXTleap> ?
<neXTleap> Så de menar att jag ska köpa ett vanligt hänglås?
<neXTleap> Inget speciellt?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: ping?
<larsemil> HeMan: pong
<neXTleap> Fingret slår ned tangenten med ett "knatter". Fjädern kröker ihop sig med ett nästan orgasmiskt läte för att sedan räta upp sig varvid hårdplasthylsan fullkomligen skjuter upp från sitt nedtryckta läge, ger ifrån sig ett svagt men distinkt "sproing" och återtar sin ursprungsposition.
<neXTleap> Att använda ett Model M-tangentbord är lite som att ha sex. Åtminstone antar jag det.
<Markk> Det låter hemskt.
<Markk> Hatar sådana tangentbord.
<Markk> LÃ¥ter som ett propellerdrivet jaktplan som skjuter med sina kulsprutor.
<neXTleap> Du hatar riktiga tangentbord?
<Markk> Riktiga?
<neXTleap> Ja.
<neXTleap> Du vill ha skräp där varannan knapp inte registreras?
<Markk> Nej, jag ogillar tangentbord med fysiska knappar.
<neXTleap> Där det känns som om man skriver på ett stycke kött?
<Markk> Nej, jag vill ha tysta tangentbord.
<neXTleap> ... ännu värre.
<neXTleap> Du vill sitta och slå på en glasskiva?
<Markk> Jag vill inte få ont i huvudet av att tangentbordet låter så mycket.
<Markk> Huh?
<neXTleap> "Nej, jag ogillar tangentbord med fysiska knappar."
<Markk> Är du det nya trollet här inne, tar efter realubot kanske?
<neXTleap> Alltså vill du ha någon slags "touch"-skit.
<Markk> Fysiska strömrytare that is.
<neXTleap> Du verkar vara ett troll.
<Markk> strömbrytare*
<neXTleap> Och ett efterblivet sådant till råga på allt.
<Markk> o/
<Markk> (Och nej, jag trollar inte när jag säger att jag ogillar sådana tangentbord, jag tycker inte om ljudet, men andra får gärna tycka om det, och därmed vill jag att andra ska kunna acceptera att jag inte tycker om sådana).
<bamsefar> :D
<orzen> morgonragen?
<orzen> "mitt tangentbort är bäst", "nej mitt är!", "men min pappa är starkare än din!", "nehe!"
<larsemil> mitt är faktiskt bäst.
<orzen> Dell standard ?
<coobra> :D
<coobra> ja e starkast :D
<coobra> lätt
<orzen> var inte snack om vem som var starkast, var ang vem som hade starkast pappa coobra ;D
<coobra> men jag är min pappa
<coobra> :D
<orzen> wtf? rekursiv fortplantning?
<orzen> http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/12/09/1612230/ubuntu-1304-will-allow-instant-purchasing-right-from-the-dash
<orzen> hmm vet inte riktigt vad jag ska tycka om detta
<coobra> jävligt obegripligt är det iaf :D
<orzen> rekursivt eller hur du blev din egen pappa?
<orzen> xD
<orzen> eller det ang. dash?
<coobra> jag satte på mig själv så växte det ut en ny
<orzen> intressant
<coobra> im not that human...
<coobra> en autofelatio så blir det en till av mig
<realubot> Hur går det tjejer?
<realubot> Får ni ordning på konfigurationerna?
 * realubot suckar djupt.
<Barre> larsemil: ditt instagramflöde är stundals väldigt intressant och konstnärligt ;P
<realubot> Fjäsk.
<realubot> Vem har spillt ut en flaska sirap i kanalen?
<EAG> nån som använt pentaho kettle/pdi?
<EAG> och mer specifikt är väldigt duktig på rest-klienten
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<DrGrov> Någon som kör 12.10 samt har nVidias grafikkort?
<DrGrov> Har rejälä problem att få min TV:s resolution att bli igenkänd, 1920x1080.
<K350> DrGrov: vad händer när du ställer in resolutionen i systemsettings?
<DrGrov> K350: 1920x1080 finns inte ens som alternativ.
<K350> DrGrov: klarar kortet de skärmupplösningen då?
<DrGrov> K350: Ja, har ju använt det förut. Ett nVidia GTS250 1GB.
<K350> DrGrov: kollat drivrutinen?
<DrGrov> K350: Ja, har just börjat med ett annorlunda approach. Skall installera dem manuellt från nVidia instället.
<DrGrov> *istället
<K350> DrGrov: ok, glöm inte bort att ta bort dne befintliga från modprobe. Ev lägg den till blacklist.conf
<DrGrov> K350: Har enablat Noveau nu som X.
<K350> drmegahertz: Okej. Förresten, vilket är ditt modersmål?
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis 2012-12-10 20:12:12.10
<einand> ok?
<realubot> David-A: Det fungerar.
<David-A> fint, bra.
<David-A> vad?
<realubot> David-A: Ditt Python-program.
<David-A> antar det. frågan är om _jag_ fungerar (när det är dags)
<realubot> David-A: Vad är det du ska göra när det är "dags"?
<David-A> precis som ikväll, fast med den dagens datum och tid.
<einand> David-A: vad gör ditt script?
<maxjezy> antagligen skickar det iväg en signal ut i rymden
<maxjezy> att jorden gick under denna tidpunkt
<maxjezy> och att David-A käkade ostbågar och prinskorv
<einand> ok
<einand> skoj
<David-A> näää, det skriver ett meddelande i chatten vid en exakt angiven tidpunkt.
<David-A> rogram skrev detta precis kl 23:45:45.45
<David-A> äsch
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Gott folk
<Peyam> Kan man typ höja prestandan i linux genom att ta bort temp filer?
<Peyam> Kan man göra det i Ubuntu
<David-A> Peyam: det beror på om temp-filer ligger på disk eller i ram. om på disk beror det på om disken är nästan full.
<Peyam> temp filer brukar ligga i ram i windows. vet ej hur det e på linux
<David-A> Peyam: det går att välja, default i ubuntu är /tmp på disk i systempartitionen.
<Peyam> men är det lönsamt att cleana temp?
<realubot> Liket lever: http://www.svd.se/opinion/brannpunkt/det-ar-vi-som-forser-pirate-bay-med-internetaccess_7743996.svd
<Peyam> Jag tänkte på om man har en svagare processor
<Peyam> va kan man göra för o höja prestandan
<einand> beror på vilken prestanda du vill höja
<markus___> Fungerar facebook för er?
<Peyam> markus___: nej
<David-A> Peyam: om filsystemet är nästan fullt kan diskoperationer bli långsammare. du kan se var /tmp är med "mount" eller "df /tmp"
<Peyam> einand: speed
<markus___> Peyam: ska vi maila dom då eller?
<Peyam> markus___: de kanske uppdaterar ngt
<Peyam> vänta lite
<realubot> Stallman is right:
<realubot> "Han liknar förfarandet med hur övervakning av användare fungerar i Windows. Han påstår vidare att användarinformationen som skickas används för att visa annonser från Amazon. Att Canonical hävdar att Amazon inte får information om vem som sökt vad är ingen förmildrande omständighet enligt Stallman, eftersom Canonical själva samlar in information om användare."
<markus___> Främst är det ju en helt crappy feature
<markus___> Vem vill ha irrelevant reklam när man ska starta ett program?
<David-A> +1
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 2012-12-11 00:20:12.11
<realubot> " Enligt Richard Stallman bedriver de amerikanska myndigheterna en omfattande övervakning och begår därmed grova brott mot de mänskliga rättigheterna. För sin egen del har han därför valt att inte surfa på nätet och de aktiviteter han företar sig där sker via omständliga procedurer som inte ska lämna några spår efter sig."
<realubot> Stallman dissar Internet?
<realubot> Stallman är helt klart cool.
<Peyam> skit i sånt seriöst
<Peyam> degnifiera inte stallman
<K350> Kan inte ändra rättigheterna på filer/mappar i en disk trotts att jag kör med sudo. Någon?
<Peyam> kör om
<Peyam> stäng terminal o öppna igen. det hände mig ibland med
<David-A> K350: är den monterad read/write? sudo är inte mäktig nog att överskrida det
<K350> David-A: mounterad är den..mensom read/write vet jag inte. Hur kollar jag det?
<Peyam> högerclicka på filen o välj egeneskpaer?
<K350> Hur mountar jag dne med read/write?
<Peyam> K350: var finns din fil
<David-A> K350: "mount" står det ro eller rw inom parenteser?
<K350> Peyam: I /media/foo/...
<Peyam> lyssna på David-A
<K350> David-A: Var kollar jag i terminalen?
<David-A> K350: default är att montera med rw, men kan ändras med fstab eller med flaggor i själva filsystemet (om jag minns rätt)
<David-A> och med flaggor till mount-kommandot förståss
<K350> ok, jag försöker utröna hur dne är mountad...hm...
<David-A> K350: "mount" heter kommandot för att se vad som är mountat, utan argument
<K350> då ska vi se.....
<Peyam> anars du kan gå till directoryn du har mountat skiten i och köra ls
<K350> David-A: rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,
<K350> David-A: Men det strå drwx------ på alla mappar och jag kan inte ändra på rättigheterna till filerna
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-11
<Peyam> varför har de tagit bort så mkt features från Gnome
<Peyam> i gnome 3.6
<larsemil> Barre: man gör vad man kan för att underhålla
<larsemil> Barre: alt. Dottern är en telefontjuv. Stjäl telefonen. Sätter på spotify. Dansar och instagrammar. tre år gammal.
<niklaswe> fyfan vad trött man är..
<yarre> Hur kan man vara säker på att en server kan boota med båda hårddiskarna utan att vara på plats och testa? software raid med grub >_<
<larsemil> ipmi
<larsemil> eller
<larsemil> det gör ju att du kan övervaka det hela lite
<yarre> larsemil: jo men så mycket server är det inte :) har inte ipmi
<larsemil> då är det väl ping som gäller. :D
<larsemil> för att se om den startar igen.
<larsemil> haha
<yarre> hehe
<larsemil> vi hade samma problem på en gammal server
<larsemil> då klonade vi den innan och körde upp klonen på en virtuell
<larsemil> så när det sket sig bytte vi ip på den virtuella bara.
<yarre> larsemil: even worse.. den finns bakom en brandvägg som inte släpper in connections utifrån så jag måste ha igång datorn o köra "reverse ssh" för att komma åt den :)
<larsemil> byt hosting. :D
<HeMan> larsemil!
<yarre> larsemil: lite som den där novellhistorien när dom råkade bygga in en novellserver i väggen och det var inte först förrens 10 år senare som folk undrade vart nätverkskabeln som gick in i väggen tog vägen :P
<Markk> :>
<Markk> Klassiker ju.
<larsemil> HeMan: !
<larsemil> HeMan: på tal om servrar.. *visslar lite*
<larsemil> yarre: haha!
<HeMan> larsemil: jag är ju hemma sjuk idag, du ska tycka synd om mig
<HeMan> larsemil: inte vissla, det gör ont i öronen
<larsemil> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/04/12/missing_novell_server_discovered_after/
<larsemil> HeMan: men stackarn
<larsemil> HeMan: hang on
<larsemil> HeMan: den här fick jag när jag klagade på att jag hade en dålig dag här för någon vecka sedan: http://www.empowernetwork.com/powerkeg/funny-gifs/
<HeMan> larsemil: hehe
<realubot> God morgon. Dags att stämpla in på Ubuntu-fabriken.
 * realubot startar Ubuntu-maskinen och börjar tillverka Ubuntu Live DVDs.
<orzen> realubot: kan du stoppa implementationen av amazon i dash då? ;P
<realubot> Åh, vad skönt det ska bli när Shuttleworth betalar ut lönen för alla år man har harvat i communityt.
<orzen> cause me no want
<realubot> orzen: Jag är bara en vanlig löneslav. Jag sliter på produktionsgolvet. Du får vända dig till höjdarna om du vill ha ändringar i produkten.
<realubot> orzen: Kör med Gnome Shell istället för Unity så slipper du Amazon i datorn.
<orzen> hmm är väl fortfarande dash i grund och botten ?
<larsemil> jag har gått med i philip5s lag.
<larsemil> tack vare unity
<orzen> larsemil: philip5s lag?
<realubot> orzen: Vad menar du? Amazon-grejen finns ju inte i Gnome Shell?
<realubot> orzen: Dash är ju en Unity-grej.
<realubot> Det finns väl ingen Dash i Gnome Shell?
<realubot> orzen: https://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<realubot> Att Amazon listar sökresultat är ju något som Ubuntu har byggt in i Unity?
<realubot> larsemil: Vad är det med Philp5s lag då?
<larsemil> orzen: realubot vi kör kde
<orzen> realubot: om jag inte har fel för mig så är gnome shell byggd på dash
<orzen> larsemil: aha, undgår kubuntu allt skräp från ubuntu?
<HakanS> orzen: Beror på vad du menar med skräp.
<orzen> HakanS: integrationen med amazon
<HakanS> orzen: Det finns ingen sådan i Kubuntu.
<orzen> HakanS: tackar. jag gillar inte det valet från ubuntus sida, därför jag uttrycker mig något negativt om det ;D
<larsemil> dricker champis. nam.
<epzil0n> vad alla gnäller över "reklamen" då det är ju bara och stänga av det
<epzil0n> inte för att jag kör ubuntu längre, har ledsnat och gått över till debian istället, flörtat lite med eOS som är grymt snyggt men tycker debian wheezy passar mig bättre och den blir snart stabil :)
<orzen> epzil0n: jo, gör det på jobb med. men funderar på att testa arch hemma
<epzil0n> orzen: arch är najs om man nu kan få det att fungera utan större meck, tappade lusten när jag inte fick ordning på locales eller broadcom-wl för mitt wifi, visst hade kunnat strunta i locales men när man tappar 10Mbit (har 24/10) så är det inte kul :/
<epzil0n> naturligtvis är broadcom-wl proprietära.. men när det finns i aur så tycker man att det borde funka utan större meck, men icke :(
<orzen> epzil0n: låter märkligt
<orzen> men misstänker att jag har bättre förutsättningar
<orzen> eftersom jag inte har wlan med min desktop
<epzil0n> ja det tycker jag med och gjorde enligt konstens alla regler och det enda som hända var att jag inte hade något wifi alls och visst fick jag mecka lite i debian med, men efter omstart så ladda den broadcom-wl eller bara wl som dom heter nu
<epzil0n> ja ethernet funkade ju såklart här med..
<orzen> epzil0n: saken är att jag inte hittat någon dist jag verkligen fastnat för
<epzil0n> men broadcom är ju ökända för sina taskiga drivrutiner eller open source stöd rättare sagt
<epzil0n> orzen: vad menar du, letar du efter en "arch made easy" dist eller?
<orzen> epzil0n: jag testar distar rent allmänt. inte hittat någon jag fastnat vid
<epzil0n> grejen är att jag bara lästa realtek ethernet och typ bara förutsatte att det var något annat än broadcom i denna, hade jag sett det så hade jag valt en annan bärbar ;)
<epzil0n> hehe, vet vad du menar jag är totalt hopplös med det :D
<epzil0n> <----------- distrohopper eller distro junkie :D
<orzen> man vill ha en dist med relativt hög utvecklingshastighet för att det upplevs som de dist:arna är mer prioriterade
<epzil0n> jag gillar arch i kombination med cinnamon eller i alla fall har jag gjort de sen dom släppte cinnamon 1.6.7 och woho tönkte jag när jag hittade cinnarch, men efter 3-4 dagar och massa tid på lösa en så banal sak som drivrutiner till wifi så gav jag upp och jag har snackat med snubben som skapat den distron och han bara.. använd yaourt och dra in den från aur istället, men inte fan funka det heller :D
<orzen> men man vill även att allt ska fungera ganska lätt utan större meck
<epzil0n> precis därför jag gillar rolling..
<epzil0n> jo det är ju det, så nu tänkte jag att debian wheezy borde tillfredsställa mig :P
<orzen> jag ropade också hej över cinnarch
<orzen> men försökte skapa bootable usb igår men gick ikke
<epzil0n> hur gjorde du dd kommandot?
<epzil0n> för jag har typ aldrig lyckats med någon arch.. jo kanske via windows och den där win32 image writer eller vad den nu heter, men som regel är det dd som gäller från linux ;)
<orzen> använde unetbootin, förutsatt att den skulle lösa det då den gjort det förr
<epzil0n> funkar aldrig
<orzen> funkar aldrig för arch ?
<epzil0n> kör dd if=cinnarch.iso of=/dev/sdx istället så ska du se att det funkar ;)
<epzil0n> nope
<imolit> arch varnar för att använda unetbootin, det är tydligen problem med det
<epzil0n> jag har som sagt aldrig fått till det med unetbootin bara buntus som funkar med det
<epzil0n> imolit: jo hört nått om det med
<imolit> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media#UNetbootin
<epzil0n> imolit: ja det var ju klart och tydligt och förklarar ju varför det aldrig fungerat för mig, men som sagt jag kör alltid dd på alla arch..
<imolit> unetbootin har funkat alla gånger jag använt det
<imolit> för arch
<imolit> men nu har de bytt init-system och allt möjligt jox
<epzil0n> fast ibland blir det cp det med, verkar vara nått med hur man formaterat stickan först eller så är min usb bara konstig :D
<epzil0n> imolit: ja det har skett en hel förändringar
<imolit> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media
<imolit> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI#Create_UEFI_bootable_USB_from_ISO
<imolit> nån av de guiderna är den man ska följa
<imolit> beroende på om man vill ha stöd för uefi eller inte
<imolit> försökte så sent som i förrgår och kunde inte få igång arch med uefi dock :S
<epzil0n> jag kör win8 i dual boot med linux men ingen uefi här, men denna levererades med win7 och sen upgraderade jag den bara
<imolit> uppgraderade... fårn win7 till arch linux? :)
<epzil0n> men det blir väl vanligare med uefi framigenom.. gillar inte skiten :/
<epzil0n> haha så kan man också se det :D
<imolit> uefi är faktiskt nice, man kan få mycket snabbare boot än med bios
<epzil0n> näe jag fick ett erbjudande med ny dator.. 139:- för upgradera till win8 så ville bara testa ;)
<epzil0n> jo det finns massor av fördelar, men jag gillar inte hur dom håller på och försöker stänga ute linux
<imolit> du tänker på secureboot?
<imolit> secureboot != uefi
<epzil0n> ja eller restricted boot :D
<imolit> precis, det är ett jävla skit
<imolit> som inte kommer skydda mot någonting
<epzil0n> mhm tell me about it
<epzil0n> nope
<orzen> hur är fedora ?
<epzil0n> orzen: det var ett tag sen.. men då var den riktig najs, gillar man gnome så är väl dom mest i framkant
<epzil0n> och cinnamon finns väl i deras repo med har jag för mig
<epzil0n> jag funderar på att kompilera cinnamon för debian :P
<epzil0n> kör faktiskt gnome shell nu, fast har moddat skiten då med teman och tillägg, annars gillar jag det inte alls ;)
<orzen> http://fedoraproject.org/sv/get-fedora-options#desktops
<epzil0n> orzen: :)
<imolit> gnome shell... förstår inte varför alla hatar det så mycket
<imolit> eller unity för den delen
<imolit> bara att använda något annat om man inte gillar default
<imolit> det är ju styrkan med linux, att fritt kunna byta ut det man inte gillar
<epzil0n> imolit: jag kan inte säga att jag hatar gnome shell men det ser inte bra ut i default och så saknas det grundläggande funktioner tycker jag
<epzil0n> imolit: oh ja :))
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Om du kör gnome shell kanske du kan förklara eller försöka åtminstone hur får man bort Google och Wikipedia sökningarna då man använder sig av sökning för att hitta program i aktiviteter på skrivbordet?
<DrGrov> Unity är jättevackert ifall man orkar pilla med lite MyUnity, Ubuntu Tweak osv. Gnome shell var enligt mig aningen för webbaserat för mitt smak och tycke.
<epzil0n> fast den här gånger har jag knappt rört det, bar bytt ut shell temat och ikoner och lagt till en väder "applet"
<orzen> imolit: saken är det att man tappar viss funktionalitet att bara byta, om man i detta fallet byter till något som inte är fullt implementerat
<epzil0n> DrGrov: ingen aning faktiskt, inte tänkt på det faktiskt
<imolit> epzil0n: vad är det du inte tycker ser bra ut med gnome-shell? jag tycker det är lite bloatat, med massa onödig whitespace i fönster, och stora X-knappar, annars är det ok.
<epzil0n> DrGrov: aha du menar knapparna?
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Okej, det är lugnt. Jag bytte p.ga. det tillbaka till Gnome shell. Har faktiskt Cinnamon, Gnome shell, Unity att välja mellan.
<orzen> dvs att byta från unity till gnome medför risk för att tappa viss användarkänsla då det inte försäkras om att vara fullt implementerat. Därför jag letar efter något som helst ska ha ett env dom jag gillar
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Ja, dom där förbannade Google och Wikipedia sökningsknapparna... Argh.
<imolit> orzen: kör KDE :P
<DrGrov> orzen: Jag skulle säga att du tappar troligen en liten del men oftast vinner man tillbaka det på något annat.
<epzil0n> imolit: dom där rundade hörnen, ser inte bra ut mmed maximerat fönster och sen ligger alla "applets" konstigt och man får inget väder kan inte flytta dom osv
<DrGrov> Jag har kört rätt mycket Fluxbox tidigare för rätt många år sedan p.ga. det otroliga härliga menysättet.
<epzil0n> DrGrov: cinnamon vill jag ha igen och letar just nu efter en lösning för debian wheezy ;)
<epzil0n> orzen: ja gnome shell i ubuntu var ju kasst tycker jag, bättre köra en ren gnome distro då typ fedora eller debian
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Jag testade igår Cinnamon 1.6.7 eller var det 1.6.6. Var riktigt bra men inget för en stor skärm p.ga. ingen möjlighet att riktigt förstora något så pass att det faktiskt blir användarvänligt.
<epzil0n> DrGrov: finns säkert en gnome shell extension för det där ;)
<epzil0n> DrGrov: jaha, fast jag tänkte mest köra det på den här 13.3 tummaren
<epzil0n> sen verkar det inte finnas någon 1.6.7 för wheezy så får antingen kompilera själv eller följe den guiden jag hittade nu och dra in deb paketen via gdebi som han gjorde..
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Okej, jag körde/kör det på min 42" LCD tv. Haha, lite overkill då man knappt ser ikonerna nere i balken :D
<epzil0n> DrGrov: :D
<orzen> saken är det att jag har inget emot unity så, mer små saker som är rätt kass ur användarsynpunkt
<epzil0n> DrGrov: men då måste väl gnome shell vara bättre kan jag tänka mig eftesom ikonerna är så stora
<epzil0n> orzen: vad syftar du på?
<imolit> orzen: precis det jag stör mig på med unity. små, små saker
<imolit> men många bäckar små...
<DrGrov> orzen: Varför inte ge det lite tid? Jag var otroligt hatiskt mot Unity redan för fler år sedan då det just kommit men har lärt mig det nu på några dagar att det inte är så himla dåligt som användare vill få det till.
<imolit> jag kör unity nu
<epzil0n> imolit: det är oftast dom små detaljerna det faller på.. vet inte hur många gånger jag tyckt att NU har jag hittat min pefekta distro men så hitta jag någon lite grej som bara till slut växte :D
<orzen> att quickbaren är till för att man vill ha sina app:ar lättillgängliga men att det är meck med att lägga till dom och inte går med drag & drop per default
<imolit> unitys största problem är compiz, imho
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Ja det är bättre men ändå inget vidare det där gnome shell p.ga. det saknade en liten del av det jag oftast vill använda men hade för mycket sådant jag inte vill ha. Balansen blev fel helt enkelt :D
<epzil0n> DrGrov: fast gnome shell extension sajten har ju massa grymma tillägg, men det visste du väl redan?
<orzen> att man försöker efterlikna mac med att ha en meny där uppe och känns som att man uppnått ett halv lamt resultat som fungerar sådär
<DrGrov> imolit: På vilket sätt är compiz ett stort problem i Unity? Något specifikt du funderar kring?
<DrGrov> epzil0n: Ja, det visste jag. Jag har skannat igenom den relativt snabbt men så att jag fick en blick över det. Det var för mycket allt som har med sociala medier osv.
<orzen> sedan att det fungerar dåligt ihop med compiz grid funktion är ytterliggare en sak jag stör mig på
<orzen> att när jag maximerar fönster via shortcuts så maximerar den på fel skärm även om det är självklart inom vilken skärm fönstret körs i
<DrGrov> orzen: Den där menyn är ju enbart riktigt praktisk. Sparar ju relativt mycket uttrymme på t.ex. en mindre skärm genom att ha den uppe och lite "osynlig".
<orzen> DrGrov: hur menar du ?
<epzil0n> DrGrov: jag har som jag sa innan bara installerat typ 3-4 tillägg annars är jag rätt nöjd den här gången ;)
<orzen> jag menar man enbart ska ha en meny för applikationen så ska man ju kunna dra nytta av det också
<orzen> och vara konsekvent med det
<orzen> om menyn ska ligga i topbaren varför ha den på fönstret då ?
<orzen> spar ingen skärmyta med att ha den reserverad till att inte användas
<epzil0n> jaha, man kan dra in MATE i debian wheezy rätt lätt, vad tycker ni om MATE då?
<orzen> hade varit trevligt om man kunnat slopa top menyn och enbart ha den på fönsterna eller slopa den på fönsterna och sedan enbart ha top menyn
<epzil0n> orzen: unity eller vad pratar ni om?
<orzen> epzil0n: ja, unity
<epzil0n> ok
<orzen> jag förespråkar cinnomon och därmed mate =)
<epzil0n> jag testade bara betan på denna precis när jag köpte den och sen när det funkade hyfsat så gick jag vidare, har väl förändrats en del sen dess kanske?
<epzil0n> orzen: najs, ska se hur det funkar då.. får först börja med dom här paketen http://sourceforge.net/projects/cinnamondebian/files/amd64%20for%20Debian%20Testing%20as%20of%2008-16-2012%20Muffin%201.0.6%20and%20Cinnamon%201.5.2/debs/
<DrGrov> orzen: Jag menar att den är inte "störande" som det var i t.ex. 10.04 då jag körde standard Gnome. Den tog upp onödig plats och man blev alltid fixerad pp den menyn men nu slipper man fundera.
<imolit> orzen: det är väl så det funkar. alt-menyn finns inte i fönstrena längre, den finns bara högst upp
<epzil0n> oj vilken lång länk det blev sry :/
<imolit> vilket är klockrent, för det sparar plats, och det är lättare att "pricka" en hel överkant än ett litet fält i ett fönster av godtycklig storlek
<orzen> imolit: men ytan är fortfarande reserverad på fönstert, något man hade kunnat slopa med det upplägget
<orzen> DrGrov: kör debian stable på jobb, sitter i gnome2 har 1 bar och det funkar fint =)
<imolit> orzen: nej den är väl inte reserverad? ytan är helt bortplockad från fönstret i unity
<imolit> DrGrov: compiz har en massa problem med fönsterhantering, bl.a. vill jag kunna köra både scale och expo samtidigt (som det fungerar i KDE/kwin). det går inte med compiz
<DrGrov> orzen: Ja, självklart fungerar det fint. Det är inte det som var min poäng. Min poäng var att jag själv var kritisk till Unity men har hamnat att tänka om p.ga. det är faktiskt riktigt genomtänkt.
<orzen> imolit: menar ytan där du har fönsteralternativen: stäng, maximera och minimera
<orzen> DrGrov: jo visst, det är bara mindre saker jag klagar över som jag mest stör mig på
<orzen> inget fel i det stora hela =)
<imolit> orzen: den ytan måste ju finnas så länge fönstret är "floating", annars kan man ju inte stänga/minimera/maximera med musen
<DrGrov> imolit: Okej, har märkt lite samma då jag körde 10.04 med compiz förrän jag bytte till KDE/kwin och det blev mycket bättre.
<orzen> imolit: man har väl samma alternativ uppe till vänster i top-baren ?
<DrGrov> orzen: :) Det är bara roligt hur jag ändrade mig gällande Unity. Jag har varit mer produktiv med post-installeringen tack vare Unity än jag tror mig ha varit med t.ex. Gnome el. KDE.
<imolit> orzen: nej, bara om fönstret är maximerat ser man stänga/osv-knapparna i top-baren
<orzen> imolit: då hade jag fel för mig =)
<orzen> jag använder alltid tangentbordet för dom sakerna och hade gärna sett ett mer "clean:t" UI
<orzen> DrGrov: jag har börjat gilla det också, dock så är jag inte förtjust i att man inte kan drag-droppa saker i quickbaren
<orzen> går det att ändra?
<epzil0n> Hehe, hittade en gammal backup på mina 3000+ radiokanaler för radiotray.. ibland är man tydligen förutseende :D
<epzil0n> drygt och börja pilla med sådant igen :/
<orzen> sedan får jag ofta märkliga grafikfel där det ser ut som jag har en equalizer på random ställe över top-baren
<orzen> men ska nog testa fedora senare
<epzil0n> orzen: med gnome eller vad väljer du?
<orzen> epzil0n: med unity ;D
<epzil0n> orzen: lol
<orzen> haha skoja bara xD
<epzil0n> ^^
<epzil0n> orzen: jag vet inte varför men jag är lite kluven till rpm distros, det är nått som spökar med det
<orzen> står mellan gnome och xfce btw
<epzil0n> orzen: xfce fastnade jag för efter 4.10 men sen hittade jag cinnamon så vill hellre ha det nu
<epzil0n> ska bli intressant och se hur det funkar att dra in paketen en efter en i debian, den snubben lyckades tydligen men men shit happens som bekant, kan inte låta bli vilketfall :D
<DrGrov> orzen: Tyvärr ingen aning. Vi menar Unity visst?
<orzen> DrGrov: ja, jag spelar Heroes of newreth t.ex. och jag kan inte bara dragdrop:a en genväg till quickbaren
<epzil0n> någon som vet vad den där blå maskros bakgrunden heter som inte fick följa med ubuntu heter?
<orzen> och det är så pass banal funktionalitet, som måste fungera
<epzil0n> det var nått med upphovsrätten..
<epzil0n> ah, hittade winning wallpaper removed from ubuntu 12.10 var det.. ska bara hitta den nu :P
<epzil0n> hur minimerar man fönster i gnome shell?
<epzil0n> fattar inte varför dom tog bort den knappen
<imolit> det passade inte in i det workflow dears designers fantiserade ihop
<epzil0n> imolit: ok, dom verkar vara rätt arroganta dom där gnome utvecklarna
<imolit> jo, det är nog den starkaste kritiken som riktats mot gnome-projektet nu på sistone
<epzil0n> ja det är flera inklusive torvalds som gått rant på det där
<epzil0n> najs äntligen hittade jag ett gnome shell tema som passar bra för den här skärmen, Elegance  ser riktigt bra ut :)
<coobra> asså
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> lång tid att instalera
<epzil0n> coobra: ?
<coobra> uppdaterar typ massa skumma saker
<orzen> coobra: installera vad?
 * epzil0n undrar också :P
<coobra> ubuntu är inte alls lika nice som det var innan  :(
<epzil0n> coobra: smaken är som baken.. jag är inte nått fan längre
<einand> ubuntu är en bunte spyware
<orzen> +1
<imolit> meh
<imolit> de måste väl få lov att tjäna pengar på nåt sätt
<einand> självklart, men inte genom att sälja ut vart enda ord jag skriver när jag startar ett program, eller söker på mina egna dokument
<imolit> använder du google?
<imolit> kreditkort?
<einand> google lägger sig inte i, om jag skriver "open office"
<einand> det gär därimot amazon på ubuntu
<einand> fortfarande opt-in hos google
<imolit> google lagrar -allt- du googlar
<einand> Japp
<imolit> allt man söker på om man använder deras "desk search" app
<coobra> den kommer hit :
<coobra> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic
<coobra> Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.bin
<einand> men hur vet du att inte amazon/canoical till och med lagrar allt du öppnar
<coobra> sedan ba nä nu ska vi inte funla
<coobra> funka
<einand> google lagrar inte det du söker på i deras desk search, förutom det som den hämtar online
<imolit> einand: stäng av/avinstallera web-searchen. problem solved
<coobra> hmm
<einand> imolit: fortfarande opt-out krav
<einand> vilket jag stör mig på
<einand> har inget mot att funktionen finns där, om man vill slå på den
<einand> men inte leveras påslagen
<epzil0n> einand: det går att stänga av med ett klick vad e problemet?
<einand> precis det jag nämnde
<imolit> opt out/opt in
<epzil0n> plus att all trafik sker krypterat och anonymt
<imolit> men jag tror de kommer få ändra på det där
<epzil0n> det sprids för mycket fud på nätet och stallman är det värsta jävla trollet :/
<einand> krypterat kanske, anonymt, inte
<imolit> haha, ja
<einand> vad gör stallman nu då?
<imolit> det är han som satte igång hela den här debatten igen
<imolit> i ett blogginlägg
<epzil0n> stallman sjönk som en gråsten i mina ögon när jag läste det där med spyware, löjligt tycker jag
<einand> detta har jag snackat om sedan det kom
<imolit> han förväntar sig att alla vill leva som han gör
<einand> Han är för radikal
<imolit> total tinfoil hat
<imolit> killen använder tex bara kontanter
<epzil0n> jo jag vet och mig veterligen så har canonical lyssnat på kritiken och dels gjort det görlätt att stänga av och sen det där med krypteringen
<epzil0n> och varför skulle det inte vara anonymt då?
<einand> på tal om kontanter, halva göteborg har ju slutat hantera det
<imolit> jag skiter ärligt talat i vad amazon vet om vilka program jag vill öppna
<imolit> precis som att jag accepterar det faktum att allt jag googlar loggas av google
<imolit> tycker ändå den tjänst jag får i retur är värt det jag förlorar i anonymitet
<epzil0n> imolit: och han har ingen mobile heller för han anser att det är värsta spårningsutrustningen.. eh hallå foliehatt någon :D
<imolit> lol
<epzil0n> ^^
<einand> det där med mobil är tyvär sant, dock överväger flexibiliteten nyttan
<einand> menar bristerna ;)
<epzil0n> einand: jag fick ett sms idag om det där wywallet eller vad det heter sjukt ju att jag inte längre kan få köpa sms biljett utan att regga mig :(
<epzil0n> einand: jo jag vet det, men jag har envisats med oreggat kontantkort i alla år och orkar faktiskt inte bry mig längre
<epzil0n> och så har staten gått ut och sagt att den nya penninglagen som trädde ikraft iår och gör att man inte kan t.ex köpa sms biljett på vagnen, ska förhindra penningtvätt ehh oh vilket enormt problem det måste ha varit att folk tvättade pengar via sådana sms tjänster :D
<epzil0n> löjligt, det handlar enbart om kontroll..
<epzil0n> sådär ja, byggt färdigt cinnamon och drog även in mate i debian wheezy så ska bara logga ut och krascha datorn nu :D
<einand> epzil0n: är det inte typ max 1500kr man kan ladda ett kontantkort med? skulle vilja se den som orkar tvätta den vägen
<epzil0n> einand: ja det finns gränser, men löjligt att påstå att 22 spänn eller vad det nu kostar med sms biljett skulle vara föremål för penningtvätt, det är ju rent skrattretande
<epzil0n> och dessutom registrerar ju västtrafik din resor om du reggar ditt månadskort eller periodkort..
<epzil0n> var ett jävla liv om det för nått år sedan
<einand> japp
<epzil0n> sjukt
<epzil0n> man såklart kunna välja det själv
<epzil0n> ska*
<einand> man kan välja själv, du kan köpa ett nytt månadskort "anonymt" i månaden om du vill
<epzil0n> hehe, som jag gör med andra ord :D
<einand> du har inget mot amazon, men vässttrafik går inte ann ;)
<epzil0n> och varje gång slänger jag mitt gamla och då säger expediten alltid ja men du behöver ju inte det, jo det gör jag säger jag och drar en kort resume på detta :D
<epzil0n> einand: jag använder ju inte ubuntu, du har kommit in för sent i diskussionen :D
<einand> ok
<epzil0n> kör debian wheezy nu och lite win8 fast har börjat ledsna på det så det åker ut med köksvattnet snart
<epzil0n> det var lite kul i början med allt nytt och sedan, tja det är windows och det funkar väl minst lika bra som win7 men bortsett från vissa små saker så vet jag inte riktigt vad jag ska ha det till
<coobra> asså
<coobra> vafan
<epzil0n> haha
<coobra> fan vqad cp
<epzil0n> ?
<einand> jag kör windows när jag jobbar
<epzil0n> najs, nu funkar cinnamon i debian wheezy.. funkade inte att dra in deb paketen via gdebi men i terminalen funka det bra, fast med lite våld då :D
<epzil0n> cinnamon settings funkade inte om man bara lade till linux mint källorna och installerade via apt, något som blev fel den vägen, lite synd dock att det bara är version 1.5.2 och inte senaste men det får man väl leva med ett tag då
<epzil0n> och mate funkar också bra :)
<orzen> spännande
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> cinnamon flyter på väldigt bra, funkar minst lika smidigt som det gjorde med cinnarch senast ;)
<epzil0n> fast där är det version 1.6.7 istället
<yarre> NÃ¥n som vet en bra x86 "surfplatta" med Ubuntu?
<look2> hej, JAg skulle behöva ha lite hjälp att skriva ett skript som plockar lite data från en fil och sedan mailar det "externt" någon som har några bra tips på vart jag kan leta, eller har något bra färdigt?
<einand> look2: vad för data skall du plocka ut?
<einand> yarre: måste det vara x86?
<look2> einand: temperaturdata... Jag har kommandot för det. Så det borde ju bara vara att spara det i en variabel, och sedan generera ett mail som skriver ut variabeln
<einand> vad är det för kommando?
<einand> look2: kolla upp sendmail
<yarre> einand: yosh
<einand> borde teoretiskt bara vara  "ge-mig-temp-data | sendmail -s subject nisse@domän.top"
<look2> einand: cat /mnt/1wire/$OutsideTempSensor/temperature|sed -e s/" "//g|awk '{$1=$1 + 0.005;printf "%.2f", $1}'`
<einand> yarre: om du hittar en bra, berätta gärna för mig, för letar efter en med
<einand> "cat /mnt/1wire/$OutsideTempSensor/temperature|sed -e s/" "//g|awk '{$1=$1 + 0.005;printf "%.2f", $1}'` | sendmail -s subject nisse@domän.top"
<look2> einand: dock så måste jag ju på något sätt berätta vilken smtp server jag skall använda mig av, eftersom min maskin inte agerar som det...
<einand> look2: installera sendmail så har du en egen smtp server
<einand> fast du ivll ha en extern
<einand> går att använda sendmail för det medf
<look2> och den kan kommunicera med andra smtp servrar? Brukar ju vara lite strul med det...
<einand> enda strulet är isf din isp
<look2> hehe, telia, bråkade med dem förut, när jag ville ha en egen exchange server..
<nighter> look2: du får lägga in relayhost i din config om din isp blockar mail.
<nighter> de brukar tillandhålla en man får maila ifrån.
<einand> look2: fick du dom att öppna porten?
<yarre> einand: lär väl komma en hel drös nu iofs i o med windows 8 :P
<einand> yarre: fast finns väldigt få bra, iaf x86
<einand> Win8 på surfplator är ju arm
<look2> nighter: ok, alltså på ungefär samma sätt som om man försöker använda deras smtp från ett annat när ?
<look2> nät*
<yarre> einand: jo men finns ju sånna bärbara där man kan ta loss tangentbordet osv :)
<einand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1703247
<nighter> om din isp blockar mail brukar de tillhandahålla en man får maila ifrån helt enkelt configurerar du relayhost i din config kommer din mailserver kontakta den och skicka från den helt enkelt.
<einand> yarre: arm ;)
<einand> yarre: eftersom x86 modellen inte är släppt ännu ;)
<yarre> einand: x86 modellen?
<einand> http://www.portsit.se/support/guider/e-post/smtp-server
<einand> yarre: ja, av deras surfplatta
<einand> yarre: var av kravet på x86?
<yarre> einand: ja av deras ja, men jag hade nog inte velat ha en platta som det står microsoft på :P
<yarre> Här har vi ju nåt men kanske lite dyr :P http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=760191
<look2> ok, borde väl annars gå lika bra att använda sig av gmail servrarna... Men replayhost, är det typ en global inställning, eller är den specifik för programen ?
<einand> tyckte du sa bra
<einand> look2: när det gäller gmail måste du ha en mjukvara som pallar med ssl
<einand> yarre: kostar ungefär som en ipad, så tycker inte den var specielt dyr
<yarre> sen kan de ju vara bra med linuxstöd också.. får väl vänta på att dell eller system76 släpper nånting :P
<look2> einand: sendmail kan inte ssl ?
<look2> hittade denna guide: http://cri.ch/linux/docs/sk0009.html men kan inte hitta någon "smart host" i min fil...
<einand> http://serverfault.com/questions/90161/how-to-configure-sendmail-to-send-email-via-gmail-smtp-gmail-com-using-port-4
<johanbr> mrLook2: av nyfikenhet, vilken sorts temperaturdata?
 * johanbr håller på och knåpar ihop ett pythonprogram för att plotta temperatur och luftfuktighet från en usb-sensor
<K350> c
<swecarp> d
<swecarp> e
<swecarp> f
<swecarp> g
<swecarp> h
<swecarp> i
<swecarp> j
<swecarp> l
<swecarp> k
<swecarp> m
<swecarp> n
<K350> swecarp: Jag är övertygad. Dukan alfabetet.
<swecarp> tack
<realubot> Jag är inte ett dugg övertygad. swecarp skrev ju bara en bråkdel av alfabetet. Hur vet vi att han vet vad som kommer efter n t.ex.?
<mrLook2> någon härinne som kan rrdtool ?
<mrLook2> jag lyckas bara skapa 2 linjer i min graf, när jag lägger till den 3e så syns den inte, kommenterar jag bort någon av de andra så syns den. Så det verkar som att jag av någon anledning inte får plats med 3 st och jag har ingen aning om varför.
<K350> realubot: lol
<K350> Transmission-remot.cli en klient för riktiga män! :-)
<realubot> K350: Jag trodde att alla hårda grabbar körde med rtorrent.
<look2> johanbr: sorry, lite afk ett tag. Har 3 st sensorer i ett 1wire nät just nu, som mäter temp runt om i huset, jag vill få in alla 3 i en graf, lyckas med 2, men den 3:E syns inte...
<K350> look2: fungerar dne överhuvudtaget?
<HeMan> look2: har du en LINE som bestämmer färg för din tredje graf?
<look2> K350: jadå
<look2> HeMan: yepp
<HeMan> look2: tror man kan köra rrdtool graphv  (isf graph) för att få ut mer info
<look2> HeMan: http://pastebin.com/jitXcyN0
<HeMan> look2: hmm, det ser ut som det borde funka
<look2> ja, jag tycker det, och det fungerar, typ, om jag kommenterar bort "ute" så ser jag kontoret och gästrum, men komenterar jag bort kontoret, så ser jag bara ute.
<look2> jag kan tusan inte komma på vad som skulle vara fel
<HeMan> jag fick dock lite tips till mina grafer från ditt script! :)
<look2> va... fusk :)
<HeMan> jag håller precis på med ett verktyg som plockar in temperaturen trådlöst
<look2> ah, ok, vad har du får hårdvara till det ?
<HeMan> en rfxcom
<HeMan> usb-sticka som pratar en massa 433 MHz-protokoll
<look2> mit script är egentligen lite längre, eftersom jag genererar grafer för 24 timmar, vecka, månad, år i samma skript, men det borde väl inte vara något som ställer till det längre ner tycker jag...
<HeMan> nej det borde inte göra någon skillnad
<HeMan> antar du bara ändrar start-tid och filnamn för dom andra graferna?
<look2> precis.. JAg får kännslan av att den på något sätt är "för liten" så att det inte får plats med 3 st, men samtidigt så är det ju jäkligt konstigt att om jag tar bort kontoret, så ser jag bara ute...
<HeMan> om du plockar bort alla GPRINT och COMMENT och ser om det blir någon skillnad
<look2> testar
<look2> uhm, ingenting hände, inga kommentarer eller nånting försvann....
<HeMan> look2: hittade två fel i ditt script, "GPRINT:KontoretTemp:AVERAGE:%6.1l f" och "GPRINT:KontoretTemp:MAX:%6.1l f", har ett mellanslag mellan l och f
<HeMan> look2: hmm, om inget försvann så är det nog inte senast filen
<look2> verkar som att den inte uppdaterar just den grafen...
<HeMan> look2: när säger ls -l att det är skapat?
<look2>  22:18 graph_all.png
<look2> däremot de andra filerna den skall ska skapa har korrekt tid
<HeMan> look2: rad 29 borde förresten sluta med ett komma och inte ett semikolon va?
<look2> som jag har fattat det så skall man avsluta med ; när man är klar med en line, kan testa med ett komma
<look2> där var felet...
<look2> har klippt och klistrat, så eftersom det var ett ; efter ute, så avslutade den där...
<HeMan> look2: och mina grafer blev också fina!
<look2> nice, 2 flugor i en smäll :)
<HeMan> jepp!
<HeMan> Nu; sova!
<HeMan> tack för hjälpen!
<look2> HeMan: tack själv
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> Grabbar
<Peyam> anyone can give a recommandationj bout some good handbook about ubuntu
<Peyam> how to get start och sånt?
<Peyam> http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora_Draft_Documentation/0.1/pdf/User_Guide/Fedora_Draft_Documentation-0.1-User_Guide-en-US.pdf
<johanbr> look2: aha, funkar det bra rent hårdvarumässigt? och det finns drivrutiner för linux?
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-12
<K350> När jag för över filer till en disk så blir rättigheterna alltid -drw------
<K350> Det verkar inte gå att ändra rättigheterna i dne disken. Någon?
<orzen> God morgon!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> larsemil: jag förstod att det var något sådant =)
<Barre> morrn
<DrGrov> God dag allihopa
<DrGrov> Någon som använder sig av MPlayer konstant och har ett relativt nytt grafikkort?
<nighter> gillar vlc bättre.
<orzen> gillar vlc bättre men gillar XBMC mest ;P
<orzen> *bäst
<realubot> Hallå alla lågstatusprogrammerare!
<Markk> Hej lågstatusmänniska.
<einand> när tror du detta kommer till allmänheten http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.482411/osynligt-kanadensiskt-kamouflage-charmar-militaren
 * Peyam has this blog and recommends everyone to read it everyday http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com/
<Peyam> ähh jag borde plugga asså innan realubot kommer med sina antiingenjör statements
<einand> Peyam: det är ju pga att han själv aldrig kommer kunna bli ingenjör, utan är bäst på "inget gör"
<Peyam> :P
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 2012-12-12 20:12:12.12
<Peyam> :D
<Peyam> :(
<Peyam> Jag missade den
<Peyam> knulla min tur
<Peyam> jag har planerat så länge och jag ska tentaplugga
<Peyam> :(
<Peyam> nu får man vänta 100 år
<David-A> ingen fara, nästa gång är 2021-21-21 kl 20:21:21.21
<David-A> nä, vänta
<David-A> 88 år
<Peyam> -.-
<Peyam> missa 11111111
<Peyam> och den här
<Peyam> :(
<David-A> fick du 10.10.10?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> inget av dem.:(
<David-A> inte 2009-02-14 heller då?
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> missat allt
<David-A> epoch 1357900000 el 1357924680, nästa år, är de tillräckligt signifikanta?
<kimohlsen> hallå
<David-A> värstvabråttom
<kimohlsen> hallå
<David-A> hej
<kimohlsen> jag skulle behöva lite hjälp med mitt ubuntu
<Peyam> fråga på
<kimohlsen> när jag har kopplat in min laptop via HDMI till tv'n och tittar på tex film så slocknar signalen till tv'n med ojämna mellanrum, jag har kollat alla möjligheter till skärmsläckare tror jag.
<einand> kimohlsen: kan vara strömspar med
<einand> inte bara skärmsläckaren
<kimohlsen> ja jag har kollat den med och allt är avstängt så att den inte ska slockna. När det väl händer så får man trycka på en knapp eller röra till på musen så hoppar det igång igen. grejjen  är att det händer bara ibland och oftast i samband med att man gör uppdateringar
<kimohlsen> menar när man har gjort nya uppdateringar
<Peyam> kimohlsen:  enligt min erfarenhet så har ubuntu o linux i generellt problem med grafik via hdmi
<kimohlsen> jahaja okej,, ja för att det är bara tv'n som slocknar. datorn är fortfarande på
<einand> ja, den skickar väl en signal att stänga av sig
<kimohlsen> jahaja okej,, ja för att det är bara tv'n som slocknar. datorn är fortfarande på?
<einand> ja
<kimohlsen> det var ju lte halvjobbigt tycker jag
<kimohlsen> går det att komma åt några inställningar för hdmi utan att behöva vara rymdforskare
 * Peyam is awesome
<Peyam> fått en vagel i övre tandköttet
<Peyam> var kan jag få mig en perser?
 * Dynamit tror att det är einand fel att han tittar på gammal avsnitt av Vegas (2012) :P avsnitt 9 är ju för tusan nästan över ~15H gammal ;)
<einand> Dynamit: säkert mitt fel
<Dynamit> Hur är det annars då? ;)
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> skriver en script på en sida och löser en ekvation och kallar sig programmerare
<Peyam> pfff
<Peyam> om det e programmering så kan min mormor också programera
<Dynamit> Det är det men mer eller mindre i det simplaste sorten
<Peyam> precis
<Peyam> super super simpel
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<Peyam> HEj
<realubot> einand: Tala för dig själv. Hur går det med din egen ingenjörsexamen?
<einand> realubot: det gick bra
<realubot> einand: När får jag se ditt examensbevis då?
<einand> jag har inte tagit någon examen
<realubot> Då gick det inte så bra då.
<Peyam> gift dig rik
<Peyam> då behöver du inge
<realubot> Peyam: Precis min strategi.
<Peyam> Då måste du vara iranier
<Peyam> realubot:  Du har väl inte missat min blogg? http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com/
<einand> Peyam: när skall du skriva något vettigt på den då?
<realubot> Peyam: Det är tur att vi har dig här i kanalen så vi höjer utbildningsnivån.
<Peyam> einand: Jag vet inte.. ;D
<Peyam> realubot: är det för att jag e kurd?
<realubot> Peyam: En sak kan du ju ändra direkt. Den där funktionen som gör att blogginläggen dyker upp allteftersom man skrollar ner.
<realubot> Fruktansvärt irriterande.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag tror inte det har med att du är kurd att göra utan med med att du läser till ... INGEJÖR!
<realubot> *INGENJÖR
<Peyam> det e från wp
<Peyam> kan inget göra åt den :(
<Peyam> tkr oxå e irriterande
<realubot> Det har med temat att göra, tror jag. Eller är alla WordPress-bloggar sådana nu?
<Peyam> alla e såna
<realubot> Usch.
<realubot> Det var inte bra.
<Peyam> nää
<Peyam> gay faktiskt
<realubot> Peyam: Helt rätt att skriva på engelska om du har seriösa avsikter med bloggen. Sv. Linux-marknaden är för liten.
<Peyam> jag skriver om allt, fel eller rätt. har en fruktansvärt dåligt inlägg om sounden i ubuntu. orkar inte modifiera den :P
<realubot> Rihanna är den näst mest googlade kvinnan 2012.
<Peyam> really?
<Peyam> wtf
 * realubot har bidragit till den statistiken.
<Peyam> Nicky minaj har skönare rumpa ju
<Peyam> jag gillar vita tjejer. punkar-vita tjejer
<Peyam> kan nöja mig med rihanna också :D
<einand> rihanna är grymt ful
<Peyam> Svenska killar har waaaaay too high standard
<realubot> Han är grymt snygg stylad och ser helt okej ut ostylad.
<Peyam> ni borde bo i Mellanöster där ni aldrig får ngn fitta
<Peyam> jag kollar knappt på ansiktet
<Peyam> kroppen e viktigast för mäj
<realubot> Varför inte kolla på ansikte OCH kropp?
<Peyam> tror inte ngn tjej uppfyller mina krav på båda kropp o ansikte
<Peyam> In this decision, two majors types of mistakes are possible: to accept an erroneous hypotheses and to reject a correct one. How sure we need to be before we accept a hypotheses will depend on how serious the mistake could be (how strong are the consequences). Therefore, in such cases, when the consequences of our decision could be very serious, it is unavoidable that ethical values have influence on scientist's judgments.
<Peyam> vf slänger de "ethical " i meningen
<Peyam> fattar inte samanhanget
<realubot> Dina linuxskills lär inte hjälpa dig i jakten på brudarna.
<David-A> säg inte så
<realubot> Köttbullar och makaroner till middag i kväll.
<David-A> bättre
 * realubot twittrar.
<Peyam> realubot: näää. jag har ghormesabzi
<Peyam> och kyckling
<Peyam> googla istället för fråga va det
<realubot> Google är trasigt på min dator. Förklara vad det är.
<Peyam> http://hem.passagen.se/soraya_n/images/ghormesabzi.jpg
<einand> realubot: twittrar du?
<realubot> einand: Ja, här.
<realubot> Det här är min Twitter-kanal.
<David-A> om du svarar på tilltal är det väl snarare chat än twitt
<realubot> Kanske det.
<David-A> ha! fick dej
<realubot> :(
<David-A> nu blev det sms
 * realubot har blivit avslöjad som en falsktwittrare.
<einand> WTF
<einand> http://www.skl.se/vi_arbetar_med/jamstalldhet/hallbar-jamstalldhet/startpaket
<einand> WTF, WTF, WTF, WTF
<einand> alltså seriöst
<realubot> Grymt av Tom Cruise att spendera tiden på premiären till att prata med fans istället för att mingla med sv. kändisar.
<realubot> Respekt!
<David-A> det är myckt buzzwords. "hållbar"? och "jämställdhetsintegrering" skulle man kunna skriva bara "jämställdhet"
<David-A> realubot: hörde du när han prata om filmen? från mej INTE respekt
<realubot> David-A: Nej. Vad sa han då?
<realubot> David-A: Filmen måste vara kass eftersom han kommer hit för att marknadsföra den.
<David-A> realubot: låter logiskt
<realubot> När am. kändisar kommer till Sverige för att göra reklam för filer så brukar det bero på att filmerna är kassa och att dom gör allt för att sälja den.
<realubot> *filmer
<David-A> http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/906209/gomorron-sverige-tom-cruise-i-sverige  - tyvär klipps klippet innan programledarnas kommentar. cruise talar om "underhållande" film och programlerana sa "men det var inte så underhållande svar" "hehehe"
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> med twiter
<Peyam> killar
<Peyam> min av/på knapp lyser blått
<Peyam> finns ngt program som gör det rosa?
<Peyam> passar min personlighet bättre
<David-A> den är väl en led, så den har inte frekvenser i annat än blåa spektret, så det går nog inte med rött plast/papper framför. (har inte testat)
<Peyam> haha jag skojade David-A
<Peyam> :D
<David-A> (nu har jag testat) det synslite rött genom röd plast. hitta lagom rött filter. rött+blått blir lila, lite vitare (dvs aning grönt) blir rosa
<Peyam> nice
 * realubot gråter för att einand sa att han aldrig skulle klara av en ingejörsutbildning.
<Peyam> sluta
<Peyam> han skojade med dej
<Peyam> alla kan fixa en ingenjörsexamen
<Peyam> folk som väljer at bli ingenjörer för dess status alltid misslyckas
<coobra> men alla kan inte vaqra så perfekt fel som jag är :D
<einand> realubot: sa jag?
<realubot> einand: Ja.
<einand> mer än jag viste
<einand> jag hade (o)turen att skaffa mig jobb, så jag behövde inte avsluta utbildningen
<Peyam> va pluggar du einand
<realubot> einand: 20:01 < einand> Peyam: det är ju pga att han själv aldrig kommer kunna bli ingenjör, utan är bäst på "inget gör"
<einand> realubot: så som du formulera meningen, så var det som om jag aldrig skulle bli ingenjör
<einand> men ja, det stämmer
<realubot> Ja, just det.
<realubot> Syftningsfel. Jag ber om ursäkt.
<Peyam> det e så mkt tjat om gentoo på #fedora
<Peyam> irriterande
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> kan vi inte snacka slackware här :D
 * realubot är mobbad.
<Peyam> råkade klippa mig fel
<Peyam> undrar om jag vågar o gå ut så här
<coobra> http://i.imgur.com/k1yVI.jpg
<coobra> klipp dig så
<coobra> :D
<Peyam> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tpL_lqQ-eyM/TuseMIDcoMI/AAAAAAAAAEs/4Kup6j5GxvY/s1600/undisputed28.jpg
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> coolt
<realubot> Klipp till dig.
<Peyam> :(
<Peyam> du är så taskig, du kan åka taxi
<Peyam> vf ska jag klippa till mig
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> trodde du skrev igen för jag skrollade upp
<Peyam> Kör ni alla ubuntu?
<realubot> Därför att du rådade klippa dig fel.
<realubot> Då får du ju klippa till dig.
<Peyam> hmm
<realubot> Så frillan blir rätt.
<Peyam> jag gjorde faktiskt det
<Peyam> det hände inget
<Peyam> fucking exem
<David-A> Peyam: "kör ni"? inte "kör vi"? kör inte du ubuntu? (inte jag heller, jag kör xubuntu)
 * epzil0n kör debian wheezy med cinnamon :)
<realubot> "82 procent skulle rösta nej till ett svenskt medlemskap i eurosamarbetet, enligt Statistiska centralbyrån. Därmed är stödet för euron rekordlågt."
<epzil0n> hej alla förresten :)
<realubot> Hej hej.
<epzil0n> :)
<David-A> nyss blev det imorgon
<epzil0n> realubot: ja det är ingen vidare stöd för euron
<Peyam> nej jag kör fedora
<epzil0n> David-A: jepp 13 dec nu så nu börjar lucia :)
<Peyam> bakom örat så det ut så här på för 3 veckor sen
<Peyam> http://www.dermis.net/bilder/CD088/550px/img0028.jpg
<epzil0n> och julfirandet :D
<epzil0n> Peyam: vilken version av fedora då o vad gillar du den d?
<epzil0n> å*
<Peyam> 17 ja jag gillar gnome allmänt
<Peyam> och stödet från fedora o allt
<epzil0n> David-A: xfce är najs, fast jag har fastnat för cinnamon på senare tid
<Peyam> xfce är ungefär 1/3 av gnome. måste vara mkt snabbt
<epzil0n> Peyam: kör du vanilla gnome eller har du moddat den?
<Peyam> kör den som medföljer fedora
<epzil0n> ok, rent alltså..
<Peyam> cinnamon är mkt windows xp för mig :P
<epzil0n> Peyam: beror väl på hur man konfar den.. mitt ser mer ut som en klassisk skrivbordsmiljö tycker jag typ gamla gnome fast snyggare
<epzil0n> har ju mate också om jag nu vill köra det
<Peyam> mate skall Fedora ha i version 18
<Peyam> fast jag kör med den vanliga ändå
<epzil0n> jaha najs :)
<epzil0n> jag installerade ju debian wheezy med gnome och sen har jag bara installerat alla deb paket för cinnamon och lade till en repo för mate..
<epzil0n> funkar riktigt bra och jag gillar variationen
<Peyam> låter grymt
<epzil0n> :)
<Peyam> Jag gillar inte att vissa menueditor inte funkar på de senaster gnome
<Peyam> Alarcarte eller va d nu heter funkar inte alls
<epzil0n> vet nog inte vad det är?
<Peyam> jag har med 100% säkerhet stavat fel
<epzil0n> hehe, nope hittade ;)
<Peyam> på senaste gnome kan man inte högerklicka och skapa ny fil
<Peyam> sjukt
<epzil0n> men det finns ju massa trevliga tillägg till gnome shell, testat eller?
<epzil0n> mm
<Peyam> nej jag väntar på fedora 18 och då skall jag testa allt på den
<epzil0n> gillar gnome shell extension sajten o hut lätt det är att lägga till dom
<epzil0n> fast så fort dom upgraderar gnome så slutar väl dom fungera och jag vet inte om det var så lätt att avinstallera dom, stänga av dom kan man ju göra i gnome-tweak-tool men det kanske blir nått kajko ändå?
<epzil0n> och numera finns det massor av snygga gnome shell teman, har lite svårt för det förinstallerade
<epzil0n> när ska dom släppa fedora 18?
<epzil0n> hittade.. i början på nästa år alltså :P
<Peyam> den ska släppas om 3 veckor
<Peyam> och ja det där med gnome ny version o inget annat funkar är ganska irriterande
<epzil0n> Peyam: jepp, därför jag moddat så lite som möjligt men gillar weather extension by neroth, flytta klockan och trycka ihop ikonerna så dom vill jag ha och en alternativ status meny så dom vill jag ha annars är det väl ok med resten
<epzil0n> jag önskar jag kunde hitta en perfekt miljö som jag behövde modda så lite som möjligt och bara vara nöjd
<Peyam> jag vill att den ska vara snabb o användarvänlig
<epzil0n> jo de är väl a och o, men smaken e ju som baken ;)
<Peyam> linux dister har aldrig vart så perfekta som de e idag
<epzil0n> sant, det har skett enormt mycket dom sista åren :)
<Peyam> ja började med ubuntu 9 och det fanns huge brister
<Peyam> jag tröttnade ibland men nu.. jag kan inte låta bli o sitta vid den här
<epzil0n> o jag är rätt trött på allt hoppande mellan olika distributioner, men försöker verkligen ge debian en ärlig chans och förhoppningsvis så är det inte så långt kvar till wheezy blir stable ;)
<Peyam> har du provar Docky?
<epzil0n> fast egentligen kanske det inte spelar så stor roll för dig vad som ligger under skalet eller?
<epzil0n> dockan?
<epzil0n> flörtade med elementary os luna ett tag och dom kör en fork på docky som heter plank, fast lite avskalad men eOS ligger ju bara i beta stadiet så den blir säkert bättre
<Peyam> jag vill få allt som jag behöver , funka. men först o främst grafiken.
<realubot> Okej tjejer. Nu är jag tillbaka.
<epzil0n> ja det är också viktigt och hade massa strul förr med mitt pci ljudkort på den stationära..tröttsamt
<epzil0n> realubot: wb :)
<Peyam> ser kult ut
<epzil0n> Peyam: eOS?
<Peyam> ja
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> Peyam: riktigt najs miljö och det mesta är ju deras egna, typ pantheon, plank, slingshot osv och grymt snabbt o så bygger det ju på ubuntu
<epzil0n> det var ju samma gäng eller i alla fall en av topp utvecklarna som skapade elemantary tema och den patchade versionen av nautilus.. numera har dom marlin som på många sätt är en fortsättning på det arbetet
<Peyam> ja faktiskt
<epzil0n> har alltid gillat det rena gränssnittet.. inget shit liksom bara det som behövs :)
<epzil0n> Peyam: vilken version av nautilus har du i fedora?
<epzil0n> för den finns där va?
 * epzil0n letar efter nemo :P
<einand> så, gävlebocken brannupp igen
<epzil0n> einand: haha, näe är det sant :D
<realubot> epzil0n: Thanks.
<Peyam> http://fpaste.org/FX37/
<epzil0n> ja jävlar, men det var ju väntat och nästan lika säkert som amen i kyrkan :D
<einand> gävlebocken har sabtoteras nästan varje år sedan 1966, undra vem som orkar föra traitionen vidare
<Peyam> vad är gävlebocken?
<epzil0n> einand: dom gillar det såklart, värta pr för dom ju :D
<epzil0n> Peyam: aldrig hört talas om gävlebocken?
<epzil0n> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article15923481.ab
<einand> är faktiskt sant
<epzil0n> einand: :)
<epzil0n> einand: det är en seglivad tradition :D
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-13
<einand> jo
<einand> http://www.merjuligavle.se/Bocken/Bockenkamera/
<Peyam> vf gör man det?
<epzil0n> förr i världen så hette väl jultomten julbocken, var det inte så och jag har för mig att jag sett julbock masker istället för jultomte mask?
<epzil0n> på finska heter det än idag Joulupukki och rakt översatt betyder det julbock eller julbocken
<epzil0n> <-------- finne ;)
<einand> epzil0n: tja, nästan rätt, det var en julbock, och inte en tomte
<einand> för tomten var elak, tills coca cola gjorde honom snäll
<epzil0n> einand: precis
<einand> företaget cocacola då, inte drycken i sig
<epzil0n> haha, ja fan mina föräldrar skrämde skiten ur mig som barn o hota med den där tomtejäveln :D
<epzil0n> santa claus är väl ursprunget för den nuvarande traditionen
 * realubot svarar på frågor i ubuntu-se.org.
 * Peyam är gay
<epzil0n> skum tradition det där, tycker julbocken är mer kult för det är riktiga hedniska grejer det :D
<epzil0n> Peyam: jasså?
<Peyam> nää
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> inte för att det spelat någon roll i min bok..
<Peyam> såg att jag inte hade skickat versionen
<Peyam> http://fpaste.org/qxgx/
<Peyam> nej .. men jag vill ju inte ljuga
<Peyam> jag är kurd. en gay kurd =en död kurd :O
<epzil0n> hm, varför kan inte irssi fatta att jag vill öppna dessa url:er :/
<epzil0n> Peyam: lol
<Peyam> irssi pain in the ass
<epzil0n> ja det är ju värre i vissa kulturer
<Peyam> kör pidgin och öppna alla dina IM clinter
<epzil0n> haha, näe jag gillar det
<epzil0n> fast jag kör irssi via min vps ;)
<epzil0n> lokalt kör jag hellre pidgin
<epzil0n> fast bara för IM då
<Peyam> har ej rökt
<epzil0n> nautilus 3.4.2-5 alltså
<Peyam> på några timmar
<Peyam> känns lite jobbit
<Peyam> ja precis
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> rökt vadå? :D
<Peyam> cig
<Peyam> g
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> varför inte då?
<epzil0n> nu blev jag röksugen bara för det.. typiskt när jag ligger så gött :D
<Peyam> den har knullat min tandkött
<epzil0n> fast måste pissa med :\
<epzil0n> que?
<Peyam> que?
<Peyam> vad e det
<epzil0n> spanska för va tror jag :D
<epzil0n> som manuel alltis sa i pang i bygget :D
<epzil0n> eller faulty towers som originalet heter..
<epzil0n> med john cleese :D
<Peyam> oooookej
 * epzil0n är typ hundra är, en gammal relik som snart överlevt sig själv :D
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> men vad menade du då.. knullat min tandkött?
<Peyam> jag har fått,, vad heter det festil? vagel eller ngt
<Peyam> och den har svulnat
<epzil0n> jag har nautilus 3.4.2 i debian wheezy, var bara nyfiken på vad fedora körde med ;)
<epzil0n> ajdå. låter int kul :\
<epzil0n> men jag vill ha nemo/cinnamon filhanterare.. men hittar bara ppa för ubuntu :(
<epzil0n> förresten stoppa ciggen i näsan och sug :D
<epzil0n> rensar säkert upp bra med xD
<epzil0n> meh, om man skriver iceweasel -version så får man fram versionen men om man skriver samma med nautilus ja då fattar den inte o säger could not parse arguments: unknown option -version men om man skriver nautilus --version ja då gick det bra :\
<epzil0n> jaha tydligen samma med cinnamon och gnome-shell måste vara 2 -- så vad ska det vara bra för kan man j undra såhär på nattkvisten :D
<realubot> Gå och lägg er nu.
<realubot> Kanalen stänger för i kväll.
<realubot> epzil0n: Håll ner Ctrl och tryck på länen så öppnas länken i webbläsaren.
<realubot> *Ctl och klicka med vänsterknappen på musen ...
<realubot> *datormusen
<realubot> epzil0n: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/nautilus.1.html
<realubot>        --version
<realubot>               Show Nautilus' version.
<realubot> man nautilus
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> thx :)
<realubot> No problem. Natti!
<epzil0n> samma på g nu med ;)
<realubot> Sov gott alla!
<orzen> hmm något som fattas .... realubot har inte öppnat Ubuntufabriken idag ;((
<Markk> Det är ju skönt.
<orzen> varför är det skönt? :O är du en sådan som inte gillar din plats vid löpandebandet i ubuntufabriken
<orzen> ?
<Markk> Nej
<Markk> Jag gillar inte realubot bara
<coobra> huh
<coobra> han är jobbig
<coobra>  /ignore !!!
<Markk> Ja.
<orzen> så pass .... har inte varit här tillräckligt länge
<orzen> men jag har inte problem med någon här =)
<Markk> Han var ett troll tidigare.
<coobra> är
<coobra> förblir
<Markk> ja
<einand> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5405236/png/_DSC8449.png
<orzen> einand: bra bild =)
<orzen> bidrar till julstämningen ;)
<realubot> Dåligt av Google Spreadsheet att inte ha tangentbordsgenväg/kortkommando för att infoga ny rad(er).
<realubot> Så det så.
<Dynamit> Här lgäet med folk här då?
<Dynamit> *Hur är läget
<orzen> Det är fint, hur är det sj ?
<Dynamit> Ganska förbannad just nu
<Dynamit> en med smeknamnet wolfguard har påstått att jag är oförskämt, efterbliven och lite annat möjligt. Antar att orsaken är att jag svarade på flera saker samtidigt
<Dynamit> men vill han jävlas med mig så ska han få för man gör det inte ostraffat just nu kommer jag inte göra något emot honom men vänta ett par dagar så jäklar, och jag skiter totalt om någon här översätter det för den idioten och berättar för han
<orzen> oj, det var argt
<Dynamit> och jag började med dator när jag var typ 4 så han har jävlas med fel människa det kan jag ju tala om
<Dynamit> om vi säger som så har Ryssar + datorer = slavar utan problem
<Dynamit> så han kommer få det roligt med att göra något åt saken, hans lina kommer inte dö det kommer vara jobbigare en så
<orzen> vart hänger wolfguard?
<Dynamit> FSD kanal jag lovar han lär ångra att han anklagar mig för att vara efterbliven och mer eller mindre idiot
<Dynamit> kan vara lite stav fel men det skiter jag i han kommer få
<Dynamit> ^Wulfgar^(wulf@PM.someone.else.dumbass.ws)- You are now being ignored fan vad jag bryr mig
<Dynamit> hahaha tror han att det hjälper
<Dynamit> kommer ju inte ens anv. datorer som ens i närheten av Sverige
<Dynamit> så den som berätta för honom säger jag bara hahahaha din så kallade vän eller bekant är en jävla nöt som bör lära sig att man kan svara på flera saker samtidigt
<maxjezy> Här var det ett jävla liv!
<Dynamit> konstigt maxjezy en väldigt irriterad/förbannad Dynamit i farten
<maxjezy> Spräng dig själv!
<maxjezy> ka-boom
<maxjezy> jaha, någon tysk nazi leker allan-ballan med dig?
<Dynamit> du jag är så vit så det inte går att bli vitare om man inte är sjuk :P, men måste fn lugna ner mig
<maxjezy> snövit? :)
<maxjezy> http://www.hoglandsprodukter.se/Images/Press/Grytbitar.jpg
<Peyam> Hej
<MarkusDBX> Hej, vad tror ni om denna: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.482571/zte-grand-x-in-budgetlur-med-forsta-intel-processorn
<MarkusDBX> vore väldigt fräsigt att kunna köra linux med x86 på en sån.
<Peyam> Vad tkr ni om detta?
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902245/asrock-b75-pro3
<Peyam> vad e det för skillnad på mATX and ATx?
<Peyam> Micro
<MarkusDBX> Peyam: google är din vän
<maxjezy> google är den där vännen som försöker sälja på en massa skit genom att alltid nämna kommerciella produkter före andra alternativ
<MarkusDBX> första träffen lär vara wikipedia ändå
<maxjezy> seriöst, facebook har blivit tjockt reklamiserade mot användarna
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: jag undrar hur batteritiden är, vet inte om atom kan mäta sig med ARM i strömsnålhet
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: jag har fått uppfattningen att många program i repo fortfarande inte finns till arm, möjligt att jag har fel?
<maxjezy> jag har bytt upp mig i mobilträsket igen
<maxjezy> gick från samsung galaxy till nokia 3310, känns mycket säkrare
<maxjezy> 3G är något makten använder för att spionera på en, sen tar de en och torterar en
<maxjezy> iaf om man har telia
<MarkusDBX> maxjezy: hehe, frågan är om du har råd att vara paranoid idag.
<realubot> Peyam: Det är ju olika storlek.
<MarkusDBX> De allra flesta har inte råd... Inte råd att sätta upp sitt eget google docs-liknande system, sin egen mailserver osv...
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: de flesta finns, så vitt jag vet
<realubot> Peyam: mATX brukar ha färre portar p.g.a. att kortet är mindre.
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: men du vill väl knappast ha ubuntu på telefonen?
<realubot> Peyam: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Atxscale.svg
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: hehe, jag är mest ute efter en kompakt billig dator. Kankse blir en chrome book. Har en eee901 fortfarande för jag vill ha nåt väldigt litet.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag ser bara en mening att köpa ett mATX om man vill hålla nere storleken på burken. Det finns ju speciella chassin för mATX som tar mindre utrymme.
<realubot> Om utrymmet inte är ett problem så bör du nog välja ATX.
<MarkusDBX> Atx idag är allt som oftast dyrare high-end kort.
<realubot> Det brukar skilja på antalet RAM-minnesmoduler t.ex.
<MarkusDBX> köper man ett billigt konsumentkort får man ofta matx
<Peyam> realubot: ja precis
<Peyam> realubot: tack
<Whiskey> rea
<Whiskey> realubot: har du inget liv :D
<Peyam> realubot: varför är alla emot dig?
<Peyam> Whiskey: han har ett liv här?
<Whiskey> Peyam: Sant mycket sant
<Whiskey> realubot: för att ge dig lite plåster på sårenär jag alltid vid datorn med, fast aldrig här :)
<einand> Whiskey: rätt .9
<realubot> peppis: Avundsjuka.
<realubot> peppis: Oj, fel person.
<realubot> einand: Vad då rätt?
<realubot> Sterk!
<Sterk> realubot: :) tjenis. hållit i gång här misstänker jag?
<realubot> Nja. Det har varit ganska lugnt.
<Sterk> hur har det varit med gubbtok itmannen och philip5?
<realubot> Sterk: Jag har inte hört av itmannen på länge. Philip5 ligger lågt också.
<Sterk> realubot: undrar om det hälsoaspekten som håller bort itmannen
<Sterk> phillip5 har nog hittat sig livskamrat :P
<Sterk> realubot: ser också philips ppa har inte uppdaterats på länge
<realubot> Sterk: Jaha. Jag har inte sett röken av personerna på länge.
<Sterk> realubot: har vi några nya ansikten eller är det du och maxjezy?
<epzil0n> jag är väl hyfsat ny här
<realubot> Sterk: Det är ganska avslaget här.
<realubot> Sterk: Det var helt klart mer drag förr.
<realubot> einand: Hur länge har du hängt här då?
<Sterk> realubot: det kanske blir mer liv till sommaren.
<swecarp> det är vväll val av tc och tl på g då kanske det blir lite drag i kanalen
<realubot> Det brukar ju vara ännu mindre aktivitet här om somrarna.
 * realubot tröstäter chips och lösgodis för att komma över einands kommentarer.
<realubot> swecarp: Det är ju inga som kandiderar, typ.
<realubot> Mer än 1-2 per uppgift.
<swecarp> realubot:  ok har inte riktig koll på det
<Peyam> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546836_428197453901933_1869394591_n.jpg
<realubot> Peyam: Varför säger du att ingen tycker om mig?
<David-A> Elisa, är det du?
<Peyam> jag?
<Peyam> jaha juste
<David-A> realubot
<Peyam> men ngn sa att du inte hade ngt liv
<Peyam> och jag tog dej i försvar o sa att du har ett liv här
<David-A> Peyam: varför säger du att du tog mej i försvar?
<David-A> Geminiderna maxar inatt. Har inte vart ute o tittat än.
<Peyam> vad ska jag säga
<Peyam> hade tenta idag
<Peyam> så jag e lite kaffe'ig i huvet
<David-A> Så brukar inte Elisa svara. Du måsta vara nån annan.
<Peyam> Jag?
<Peyam> jag har ju hängt här sen 2009
<David-A> Definitivt inte Elisa
<Peyam> ne jag e kille
<David-A> Det är Elisa också, tror jag, eller jag vet inte
<Peyam> ja jag får lite flashback
<Peyam> tror ja vet vem du menar
<Peyam> jag vet inte om det e en kille/tjej
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta vid en slumpvis tidpunkt
<epzil0n> jabadabadoo
<epzil0n> wazup?
<David-A> epzil0n: wazup, vet du inte? Gimeniderna!
<epzil0n> Gimeniderna?
<epzil0n> jaha geminiderna/meteorregn
<David-A> maxar inatt, jag borde egentligen vara ute o kika nu
<realubot> Okej tjejer. Ni kan sluta längta efter mig här. Jag är här nu.
<epzil0n> inte så lätt och se mitt stan
<epzil0n> realubot: hehe
<epzil0n> realubot: vad har du pysslat med då?
<epzil0n> http://spaceweather.com
<David-A> realubot: du kallar oss ofta kollektivt för "tjejer" som påminner om nedlåtande fotbollstränarjargong.
<David-A> realubot: är du fotbollstränare?
<realubot> epzil0n: Kollat lite dokumentärer på svtplay.
<realubot> David-A: Nja, jag ser det mer som att ni är mina "bitches".
<David-A> realubot: är inte det också åtminståne en liten aning nedlåtande?
 * David-A är fortfarende inte ute i mörkret o kylan o tittar rakt upp
<epzil0n> kan inte påstå att jag tar åt mig i alla fall
<epzil0n> najs app http://simpleflybys.com/android/
<realubot> David-A: Jo, men jag trodde att ni gick igång på mitt dirty talk?
<realubot> David-A: Varför ska du vara ute i mörkret och titta rakt upp? Är du rädd att få Nordkoreas raket i huvudet?
<David-A> realubot: se kl 23:44-23:57 ovan
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Okej tjejer. Missa inte träningen i morgon.
<realubot> Vi börjar kl. 17 som vanligt.
 * realubot tycker inte att kanalen har någon humor.
<realubot> :(
<realubot> Jamen. Jag skojade ju bara med er. Sluta sura nu va!
<David-A> ingen fara, jag visste inte ens att jag skulle vara sur, jag var i en annan kanal en stund
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-14
<epzil0n> jag surar inte, glodde på dumburken en stund och här är det högt i tak ;)
<David-A> okej farbröder, nu blir det dött i den här kanalen en stund för jag ska gå ut och titta rakt upp
<David-A> det gick fort, det var mulet ute
 * David-A :s pythonprogram vaskar gonatt
<realubot> Gå och lägg er nu.
<larsemil> morrn
<Spixx> Morning!
<maxjezy> tjockt nice!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<maxjezy> Inte så nice att vakna med dns problem
<maxjezy> halva internet känns helt off, andra halvan halvt på.
<Spixx> :)
<Spixx> kör på openDNS/google :)
<Spixx> eller en server som kör dnsmasq och hämtar från både din isp 3 andra + de två nämnda :D
<Coffe> tjena HeMan
<HeMan> Coffe: haloj!
<maxjezy> ska nog ringa till telia och säga upp det här internet iaf
<Coffe> min 4g router stödjer inte ipv6 dns  :/
<HeMan> kan du köra IPv6 native på den?
<HeMan> har isp'erna IPv6 i 4g-näten?
<HeMan> borde dom ha tycker jag
<Coffe> HeMan:  det är när jag slår på det . har jag för mig de slutar fungera. .för jag inte får någon ipv6.. med de avstängt verkar den blocka allt som har med ipv6 att göra
<HeMan> Coffe: jag hittade en bugg hos min isp där dom inte tillät dns över tcp, bara över udp
<HeMan> Coffe: och i dns-standarden står det att om svaret är mer än 512 bytes ska man göra om frågan över tcp
<HeMan> Coffe: det är inte så vanligt att dns-svar blir så långa men tex AAAA för ntp.sixxs.net är så stort
<Coffe> HeMan:  kör jag på googles dns:er så fungerar det..  har inte orkat haxa min lokala..
<Coffe> undrar varför dom tagit bort guiden att ställa in ens 3g modem
<HeMan> Barre: har du sett att drbd 9 kommit?
<einand> snacka om skönt med en ny dator
<HeMan> jag måste snart byta med
<HeMan> den är snart tre år och batteritiden är nere på ca 40 minuer
<HeMan> låg på 6 timmar från början...
<einand> själv fixa jag en statinär på jobbet, då jag kräver rätt mycket mera prestanda då jag även skall börja med video snart
<larsemil> HeMan: oh! mössor!
<HeMan> larsemil: :)
<larsemil> HeMan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vmgoxjhifzlbcnf/IMG_20121214_112106.jpg
<HeMan> larsemil: jag postar den på våran interna jabber
<larsemil> gör så du
<maxjezy> om jag ska byta till googles dns, gör jag det i routern eller datorn?
<orzen> samma ångest varje gång man ska beställa böcker ... leveranstiden är obegripligt lång
<HeMan> maxjezy: om du vill att allt anslutet till routern ska få den så är det där, annars i datorn
<HeMan> maxjezy: så spontant skulle jag säga routern
<maxjezy> HeMan, ska testa det då. otroligt segt internet nu
<maxjezy> vilken skillnad det blev
<HeMan> larsemil: är det ok om vi lägger upp den på www.syslog.nu?
<larsemil> HeMan: herregud jag twittrade den ju! klart ni får
<HeMan> larsemil: bäst att kolla ändå
<larsemil> HeMan: förstår att ni vill dela den. vi var ju sjukt snygga
<ewook> :p.
<ewook> larsemil: Fina mössor ;).
<ewook> spännande uppdrag south pole har lagt ut.
<ewook> larsemil: ni ska inte så påsarna ihop med dom? ;)
<ewook> Blev lite varm i kroppen av att läsa att det finns företag som sysslar 100% med sånt man själv skulle vilja ha på agendan dagligen :p.
<larsemil> ewook: visst är det så
 * einand äksar hur ett program som heter theft recovery bara är att klicka på "uninstall" i startmenyn flr att få bort
<einand> någo som vet hur bra prestandan är i ssqlite filer vid stora filer?
<Spixx> einand: du lär väll limiteras av hur snabba underliggande diskar är alternativt av hur mycket av filen du kan ladda in i ram... Ingen direkt erfarenhet dock
<Spixx> gissar att svaret i denna tråd bör ge dig en ide: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/784173/what-are-the-performance-characteristics-of-sqlite-with-very-large-database-file
<Spixx> och: http://sqlite.org/limits.html men jag gissar att du läst de två redan :)
<einand> finns det någon annan lösning för databaser
<einand> som man kan bygga in i program, som klarar av lite större mängder data
<Spixx> med flatfils db?
<einand> tja, nöjer mig med om databasen går att lira internt i programmet med
<einand> typ inbyggdmysel eller nått
<einand> mysql
<einand> eller mongo hade nog fungerar bättre
<Spixx> nej tror tamije tusan inte jag har någon bra ide mer än berkley db... men den lär bli mer galen...
<einand> kör nog sqlite ändå, med splittade filer
<einand> känns stabilast
<Spixx> Jo det han föreslog på stack iaf
<einand> precis
<Spixx> eller alternativt att du kör med en riktig DB som mysql/postgresql
<Spixx> Vi kör ju hellre direkt på sql-server än att spara i filer på det sättet... vet dock inte vad skillnaden rent teoretiskt är.
<Spixx> annars: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_DB
<einand> nja, skall vara ett portabelt program
<Spixx> ah ;) såg att berkley var ägt av Oracle med...
<Spixx> Kör på sqlite
<Spixx> finns en till kommer inte ihåg vad den heter dock
<einand> fast det är mysql med ;)
<einand> sqlite är ju välbeprövad, körs ju i allt nu förtiden. skulle vilja påstå att nästan 100% av alla desktop maskiner på ett eller annat sätt kör sqlite
<Spixx> Jodå finns sådana filer lite här o där :)
<einand> flash, firefox, chrome
<Spixx> Men som sagt oavsett vad du har så är 50gb stor db ett problem :D
<einand> jo, 50GB är 10 dagars insamlande
<einand> ungefär
<Spixx> :P
<einand> räknar med 5GB om dagen, vilket bör gå med splitfiles
<Spixx> Okej en konstig grej :) har du funderat på ldap :)?
<Spixx> speciellt om du mest läser inte skriver
<einand> jag kommer ju skriva 5GB om dagen
<Spixx> men då ska din skriv/läs ratio vara 1:1000
<Spixx> Well hur mycket per dag i läs?
<einand> tvärtom
<einand> kommer nästan uteslutande skriva, kommer bara läsa om nått blir fel
<Spixx> Ah, loggfiler?
<einand> statistik, men ja, vi kan kalla det logfiler
<Spixx> http://web.utk.edu/~jplyon/sqlite/SQLite_optimization_FAQ.html
<Spixx> en kompis tipsade om den sidan
<einand> på tal om det, tycker linuxloggen borde gå över till sqlite
<Spixx> beror på, jag gillar att kunna köra tail -f :) så lite annat som måste hänga med...
<Spixx> men vad stoppar dig? Det är ju bara o pipea in i en db :D?
<einand> sqltail -f ;)
<einand> typ ;)
<Spixx> http://blog.julien.cayzac.name/2008/03/using-sqlite-backend-for-syslogd.html
<Spixx> Rent teoretiskt bra :)
<Spixx> skulle vilja ha compress dock
<Spixx> dvs att man pipear igenom bzip/gzip så man får så låg imprint som möjligt :9
<Spixx> så /dev/log -> bzip -> sqlite -> /var/log :)
<Spixx> vi skickar dock loggarna direkt till en annan server
<Spixx> så vi sammlar dem på ett ställe :D
<einand> Spixx: det gör inte mig nått, eftersom det packas varje dygn när det roteras
<Spixx> true :) enda tills du upptäcker en app som blivit glad och vill berätta det igenom att logga ca 100 rader per sekund i ett par timmar :)
<Spixx> <3 java :)
<Spixx> hej hopp hade du bara 6Gb i /var/log paritionen kthxbyeee eller den gång jag satte logrotate fel :P så den packade filer om och om igen :) hello mr inode tabell 100% :D
<Barre> HeMan: nej, det har jag missat... vilka "hot features" är det som motiverar en uppgradering? :)
<HeMan> Barre: synkronisering mellan fler än 2 noder
<HeMan> Barre: det är största skillnaden
<HeMan> Barre: har för mig att dom pratar om 128 noder
<Barre> HeMan: aaaahh... så det går att göra ännu mer kompliceatt och ostabilt? ;P
<HeMan> Barre: you bet!
<HeMan> Barre: a fool with a tool is still a fool!
<Barre> HeMan: true that
<HeMan> Barre: "An order of magnitude faster in random-access write patterns"
 * HeMan läser Linbit's sida om drbd9
<HeMan> Barre: "With DRBD9 you can now interconnect more than 30 nodes, replicate their data in real time."
<HeMan> Barre: real time! du hör ju, det är ju räddningen för hela världen!
<HeMan> nåväl, dags att hämta barn, afk
<einand> finns det seriöst ingen bra e-mail klient för windows, förutom outlook?
<Spixx> thunderbird "funkar" :D
<Dynamit> outlook bra vilket skämt einand
<Spixx> Well för "central" mail är outlook bra (dvs kalender osv)
<Spixx> mycket mer pill annars :)
<Dynamit> hahah och vill man ha bra klient så får man räkna med att få jobba oavsätt
<Dynamit> fn vilken ossis man ska ha
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Sverige e skit
<Peyam> eller inte sverige
<Peyam> vissa personer i sverige
<Peyam> tex jag bad en kvinna i spärren  att släppa in mig på tunnelbanan
<Peyam> hon ba "varför ska jag göra det" ,men dålig ton
<Peyam> jävla kukskallen
<Peyam> nästa gång ska jag kalla henne hora
<Peyam> men hon släppte in mig också
<Peyam> efter att ha sagt det på otrevlig ton
<Peyam> horan
<maxjezy> thanx för shaering!
<Peyam> jag e sur faktiskt
<Peyam> borde jag inte vara det
<HakanS> !ops
<ubot2`> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<Peyam> Jag e inte med
<Peyam> jag som är Swedish father of linux
<HakanS> Peyam: Detta är inte rätt kanal att häva ur sig okvädesord.
<Peyam> HakanS: Du är jobbig! så käft!
<HakanS> Peyam: Här håller vi oss till kanalens riktlinjer.
<Peyam> ja precis så käft!
<realubot> einand: Du koda epostklient.
<realubot> Du göra klient precis hur du vilja ha klient.
<madbear> realubot: wzup dawg
<MissY_> Rock&Metal Friend4ever
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-15
<realubot> madbear: Hallå där.
<realubot> madbear: Hur är läget?
<realubot> Vem är det som har sänkt youtube?
<madbear> realubot: bra, själv?
<madbear> somnar nu snart ...
<Mayer> Hej! finns det någon vänlig courier-imap guru inne måtro?
<Mayer> har lite problem med autentisieringen av virtuella mail användare och vet inte riktigt vad problemet är, men tippar på något med courier
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon! :)
<maxjezy> tjena, jag pillar lite med tor
<maxjezy> undrar lite varför det går så elakt segt att surfa in med tor
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<HeMan> ibm: vad var det du vill göra med ditt modem? är det inget som går lösa med en vanlig seriekabel?
<ibm> nej vill kunna dela internet mellan två datorer
<ibm> fast problemet är drivrutinen
<HeMan> ska du ringa till din isp?
<ibm> problemet är ju eftersom drivrutinen inte är installerat finns det inga inställningar för att lägga till användarnamn och lösenord bl. a.
<ibm> som en vanlig uppringning alltså
<HeMan> ska du ringa mellan dina datorer? står dom i olika fastigheter så du bara har analog telefoni mellan dom?
<ibm> det där är inga problem alls det kan jag fixa lätt så fort drivrutinen funkar
<ibm> som sagt jag måste få drivrutinen att funka först
<HeMan> står datorern bredvid varandra kan du köra seriekabel mellan dom och skippa modemet helt
<HeMan> då får du upp hastigheten till115200 baud mellan datorerna med
<ibm> nej
<ibm> det gör de inte och en av datorerna kanske inte ens har något sånt
<ibm> så alternativet är bara att använda modemet
<ibm> och jag använder xubuntu
<HeMan> det var ett tag sedan jag körde mjukmodem, ska se om jag kommer ihåg något
<HeMan> det ska gå en demon om jag inte missminner mig, vet dock inte vad den heter
<HeMan> kolla om det går något som heter något med sl
<HeMan> eller med modem
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<HeMan> har du paketet sl-modem-daemon installerat?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> detta
<ibm> kanske
<ibm> ja
<HeMan> kör ps -few | grep modem
<ibm> fast det står i alla fall unknown
<HeMan> och ps -few | grep sl
<HeMan> dpkg -l | grep sl-modem
<HeMan> ibm: vad får du ut av mina kommandon?
<HeMan> jag måste tyvärr gå nu
<ibm> här får du länken
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<ibm> HeMan här får du länken
<ibm> HeMan http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<Mayer9> Hej! allihopa, jag har lite problem med courier-imap och virtuella mail annågon som känner sig manad ?
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<epzil0n> funkar det då?
<Mayer9>                                              /quit
<epzil0n> ibm: ?
<realubot> ibm: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<realubot> ibm: Starta därefter om datorn.
<epzil0n> realubot: hej :)
<realubot> epzil0n: Hallå hallå.
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här innan och posta resultatet här: lspci -nnn | grep -i ethernet
<epzil0n> borde det inte vara wireless i slutet?
<epzil0n> på dumpen kör han trådlöst iaf :P
<epzil0n> eller hon kanske :D
<epzil0n> idle sen 39min sitter säkert och skiter eller nått :D
<epzil0n> läget med realubot då?
<HakanS> realubot: Varför ska ibm installera b43-fwcutter?
<HakanS> realubot: och firmware-b43-installer?
<realubot> HakanS: För att jag har läst i en tråd att det löser hans problem. Men först ska han köra kommandot lspci -nnn så jag ser att det verkligen löser hans problem.
<realubot> Det är möjligt att det inte är en lösning för honom.
<realubot> HakanS: Har du något bättre förslag?
<epzil0n> realubot: nu är du bara fördomsfull och förutsätter att ibm är en han :D
<realubot> ibm: Det kanske är en lösning på ditt problem. Men du måste först ge oss mer information om ditt system med lspci -nnn | grep -i ethernet
<epzil0n> wireless var det ju :D
<realubot> Ja?
<epzil0n> hehe
<HakanS> realubot: Kan du ge länken där du läst det.
<realubot> Ja. visst.
<realubot> HakanS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1810193
<realubot> Jag kanske är ute och cyklar men jag tycker det passar in på hans problem.
<realubot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1810193&page=2
<HakanS> realubot: Den tråden handlar ju om att få igång ett trådlöst nätverkskort. Ibm har ju problem med ett telefonmodem.
<realubot> Telefonmodem?
<realubot> Vad ska han ha ett telefonmodem till?
<realubot> Jag läste inte hans fråga särskilt nog kan jag erkänna.
<realubot> Såg bara att han hade ett visst produkt-id och att han skrev något om trådlöst, tyckte jag. :)
<HakanS> Föreslå aldrig att nybörjare gör saker med sin dator innan du vet vad problemet är.
<realubot> ibm: Skit i b43-fwcutter.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja, ja.
<realubot> Det var inte så bra men jag blev trött på att ibm inte fick hjälp och slog lite på Google. Ursäkta mig.
<HakanS> Det är bättre att inte få någon hjälp än att få fel hjälp.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag vet att du bara vill väl, men det är bättre att avvakta när man inte vet svaret.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag ger dig rätt. Jag borde vilat på hanen där.
<realubot> ibm: Gör INTE som jag skrev till dig innan i kväll.
<realubot> *eftermiddag
<realubot> Eller vad det är.
<realubot> Kväll är det.
<epzil0n> nu är det kvällen
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> ÄR sur över att folk ska alltid tka att man vill syfta på ngt rasistiskt när man säger att man e sj i nvandrare
<Peyam> så jag e invandrare.. det kansk einte har ngt med poängen at jag vill göra , att göra
<Peyam> Så fort man läser en artilen som börjar "Jag är en invandrare..." så tänker man "offf en till artikel.. " och så skriver man ngt skitigt
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<HakanS> ibm: Har du provat att ringa upp med gnome-ppp?
<realubot> ibm: Exakt. Modemet kanske fungerar även om det står unknown.
<realubot> Testa modemet ibm!
<madbear> realubot: vet du vad svt play gjorde för nån dag sen?!!
<madbear> tog bort en video medans jag tittade
<madbear> den skulle vara kar i 30 dagar
<madbear> sen kom den upp efter typ 30 min...
<realubot> madbear: Det var inte seriöst men det måste ju ha blivit något fel.
<znejk> Tjena. Jag försöker tillverka en USB-stick med ubuntu 12.10 på. Har testat tre olika program och usb:t formaterat på fat 16 - 32 ext 3. Får hela tiden missing operating system när jag försöker boota...
<znejk> Någon som har en idé?
<HakanS> znejk: Vilka program har du testat?
<realubot> znejk: Använd Unetbootin.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<realubot> Testa att ladda ner iso-filen en gång till för säkerhets skull.
<realubot> Eller kontrollera hash-summan på iso-filen.
<epzil0n> kan vara så enkelt att usb stickan är kass, har hänt mig några gånger för vissa fungerar helt enkelt inte, nuförtiden kanske det är bättre men har man gamla usb stickor så kan det vara ett problem
<realubot> Sant.
<epzil0n> haha, testa detta
<epzil0n> echo "main(i){for(i=0;;i++)putchar(((i*(i>>8|i>>9)&46&i>>8))^(i&i>>13|i>>6));}" | gcc -x c - && ./a.out | aplay
<epzil0n> :D
<epzil0n> vad kul man kan ha med bara en terminal :P
<epzil0n> nå någon som vågade testa eller?
<HakanS> epzil0n: Fin musik. :)
<epzil0n> HakanS: Hehe, eller hur :)
<epzil0n> vad heter det där verktyget för att konfa samba, det var en liten grafisk app?
<epzil0n> till debian hittade jag nu gadmintools men lite overkill för mina enkla behov här hemma..
<petaspeedbeaver> tja, jag håller på kopplar upp mig mot internet manuellt för första gången ... Fråga: i "/etc/resolv.conf" anger jag ju DNS-servrarna jag vill använda, men vad innebär "search [blabal.bla]" som kommer efter "nameserver"?
<einand> SF paja Hobit filmen idag :(
<Peyam> inge vatten här ikväll
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<ibm> jag har aktiverat drivrutinen för mitt modem men det står fortfarande unknown? hur fixar jag detta?
<ibm> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41306
<ibm> det är denna modem 00:14.6 Modem [0703]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/38051/text
<UbuntuLoverSince> hohoho merry christmas...eller snart ialf, någon som vet varför man får GRUB menyn med tickande tid under uppstart även fast det är en helt fresh ubuntu installation?
<antii> UbuntuLoverSince: Ja, det är för att du ska ha tid att välja recovery.
<UbuntuLoverSince> tittar man i /etc/default/grub så ser allt rätt ut (GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true) ändå så laddar menyn upp
<antii> det går att stänga av
<UbuntuLoverSince> men för att välja recovery tidigare var det ju bara trycka shift
<antii> editera filen i /boot/grub/menu.lst
<antii> tror jag
<UbuntuLoverSince> det måste vara/etc/default/grub du menar
<antii> kanske det är, finns väl en timeout parameter där?
<UbuntuLoverSince> det ska väl vara GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true när man vill att den ska hålla sig undan?
<antii> false borde det väl vara?
<antii> är bara o prova :P.. nu ska jag sova
<antii> godnatt
<UbuntuLoverSince> skumt att på min laptop där jag kört ubuntu 10.04 ubuntu 11.04 ubuntu 12.04/12.10 och även xubuntu 12.10 har jag alltid sluppit rutan som default
<UbuntuLoverSince> okej :) natti
<realubot> Yo!
<epzil0n> yo
<einand> lol
<einand> jag älskar folk, som är korkade
<epzil0n> hehe
<einand> snackar med en jag känt i 3-4 år nu
<epzil0n> för att det får dig att framstå som smartare då eller? :P
<einand> som är fullständigt säker på att jag inte pluggat på chalmers, och påstår att jag ljuger om det ;)
<epzil0n> haha, jag det finns alla möjliga typer i vår herres hage :/
<einand> Ein Andersson Jag har också jobbat på flera callcenter, så trevligt att vi har olika erfarenheter då.
<einand> Berätta gärna för mig vilken typ av utbildningar du fick.
<einand> 13 minutes ago · Like
<einand> Jonas Ahl nej, ja behöver förklara mig för dig. men varför har jobbat inom detta då? Du som har byggt elstationer till elbilar borde väl inte jobba på call center, eller hur??
<einand> 10 minutes ago · Like
<einand> Ein Andersson Jag jobbar inte innom det, jag "jobbde". Men vist var några år sedan då jag senaste jobbade på The Phonehouse under tiden jag pluggade på Chalmers.
<einand> 9 minutes ago · Like
<einand> Jonas Ahl okey okey. tyvärr tror ja inte på det med chalmers men men tro vad du vill. hej då
<einand> 8 minutes ago · Like
<einand> Ein Andersson Vad är det ang Chalmers du inte tror på?
<einand> Skulle jag ljuga på min facebook profil inför alla mina vänner, om du klickar på "about" vid mitt namn så kan du se nära på komplett cv
<epzil0n> haha och varför skulle det vara så osannorlikt kan man ju undra?
<epzil0n> alltså att du gått på chalmers..
<einand> epzil0n: tja, är väl för han är missbrukare själv, och inte kan hålla sig till sanningen tror jag
<epzil0n> ja fan vet, var det här på freenode eller?
<einand> facebook
<epzil0n> ok
<einand> x-granne till mig
<epzil0n> det är typ ett år sedan nu jag dumpade mitt konto där och har inte ens saknat det, däremot fattar jag inte att vissa är så sucked up på det, visst vänner och familj men det finns ju andra sätt att hålla kontakten med folk
<einand> iaf, det som fick igång honom var att jag skrev så här på min status
<einand> Har ni tänkt på det, dom som jobbar på callcenter kan oftast inte mer än dig. Det enda dom har är en 2 dagars utbildning där om lär sig två saker
<einand> 1. Kunden har alltid fel.
<einand> 2. Läsa utantill på en checklista, står det inte med där skriv ärenderapport
<epzil0n> tycker google plus är det perfekta forumet för mig, man kan vara både privat eller vara med i olika communities eller bara tjöta i allmäna trådar när andan faller på
<epzil0n> haha, bra ju :D
<realubot> einand: Det börjar bli dags för dig att bevisa dina Chalmers-studier.
<realubot> Är det så illa att det bara är JAG som har läst på Chalmers?
<epzil0n> jag är en sådan som alltid ställer till det både för försäljare och typ support personal :D
<realubot> einand: Och förstör inte det jag sa om att jag har läst på Chalmers genom att säga att du läste på GU!
<realubot> epzil0n: Hur gammal är du?
<epzil0n> spela roll, är det så jävla viktigt om man läst på chalmers eller inte.. vad har jag missat?
<epzil0n> 40+ hur så?
<einand> realubot: du vet att man bara får en @student.chalmers.se om man studerar där va?
<epzil0n> einand: fast om man nu varit inskriven där och typ påbörjat studier som man sen sket i, har man då inte den fortfarande? :P
<einand> epzil0n: vet jag faktiskt inte, tror epost adressena avslutas samtidigt som studerna
<epzil0n> ok
<einand> fast, nä finns väl inget som iaf i teorin hindrar mig från att söka in på en kurs varje år, bara för att få en cool e-post adress, och hänga med på chalmers nätverket/festerna på facebook
<epzil0n> :D
<epzil0n> det finns väl andra sätt.. när jag var yngre så var jag ständigt på kåren och andra fester ;)
<realubot> epzil0n: Nope.
<einand> realubot: du vet lika väl som jag, att jag aldrig avslutade min utbildning, det har vi snackat om
<realubot> epzil0n: Ops, fel.
<einand> det betyder dock inte att jag inte läst där
<einand> två olika saker
<realubot> einand: Jo, men jag har inte sett dina HP.
<realubot> Hur många kurser läste du, hur många klarade du?
<epzil0n> realubot: :)
<einand> läste 2år, är väl 8 kurser?
<einand> eller nått
<realubot> Som du klarade?
<realubot> Bevis!
<realubot> Evidence!
 * epzil0n tror snart att grabbarna börjar mäta sin e-penisar också :D
<realubot> Det kan säkert stämma att du har läst på Chalmers och ärligt talat så bryr jag mig inte om du har gjort det eller inte.
<einand> det är väl offentliga handlingar?
<realubot> epzil0n: Den mätningen har pågått i 4 år nu.
 * epzil0n hämtar chips och cola :P
<epzil0n> hahaha
<realubot> einands och realubots e-penistävling.
<epzil0n> kan tänka mig
<realubot> Den som vinner får suga av den andres e-penis.
<epzil0n> lol
<realubot> Nä, vad skriver jag? Nu blir Håkan sur.
<realubot> einand: Jag orkar väl inte begära ut dina uppgifter.
<epzil0n> är det han den där hm stilpolisen!? :D
<realubot> HakanS brukar klaga om vi snackar för mycket OT.
<realubot> Han är TL i Ubuntu Sverige.
<realubot> Den store ledaren.
<epzil0n> TL?
<epzil0n> jaha teamleader kanske :P
<realubot> Japp.
<epzil0n> men spela roll här, inte så att det pågår så mycket seriöst här, vore det inte för all humor och allt skitsnack så vore det väl stendött här eller har jag fel?
<epzil0n> sen om det dyker upp folk som behöver hjälp så kan man väl skärpa till sig
<epzil0n> hehe Mad dog and glory från -93 på 8an men en ung robert de niro :D
<realubot> epzil0n: Ja.
<realubot> Vi är ett gäng som ser det så. Att det är okej att snacka skit så länge ingen pratar Linux.
<realubot> Det är ju bättre att folk hänger här och tjötar än att folk går och gör någonting helt annat.
<realubot> de Niro är bra.
<realubot> Al Pacino är stråt vassare.
<realubot> einand: Vilka kanaler hänger du i mer än den här?
<einand> realubot: swedroid
<einand> typ
 * realubot tänkte att han ska börja hänga i samma kanaler.
<epzil0n> realubot: jepp :)
<realubot> Är det något drag i swedroids kanal då?
<epzil0n> var kan man bara snacka skit på svenska då?
<einand> realubot: i mellanåt
<epzil0n> bra site swedroid, mycket matnyttigt där
<epzil0n> någon som kör irrsi? har glömt av hur man kunde söka efter vissa kanaler..
<epzil0n> irssi*
<realubot> Jag kör Irssi men har aldrig sökt efter kanalen.
<einand> epzil0n: jag råkade stjäla founder rättigheter på swedroids irc kanal ;)
<epzil0n> fick nått tips för ett tag sedan som var bra.. ska googla efter det
<epzil0n> einand: :D
<epzil0n> råkade? :D
<realubot> einand is a hacker.
<realubot> Eller om det är cracker.
<epzil0n> enkelt sett bygger hackers upp saker o ting crackers förstör
<epzil0n> fast man snackar ju om white hat, black hat och grey också ;)
<einand> tja, det vet jag förstås inte, om man är en hacker/cracher så betyder det väl att jag hade för avsikt att åtstakomma mig dessa rättigheterna?
<epzil0n> fast om syftet var att förstöra så blir du ju en cracker, media rör alltid ihop begreppen som egentligen handlar om viket syfte man har, bara för att man hackar sig in på NASA så är man nödvändigtvis inte ond
<epzil0n> gjorde nått arbete om det för ett bra tag sen och vill minnas att jag använde begreppet white hat hackers om personer typ wozniac och black hat cracker om mitnick
<epzil0n> tog upp dom tio värsta och tio bästa som jag tyckte då ;)
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-16
<einand> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ezrqwi4zuvcpbv6/_DSC8453-Edit-Edit.jpg
<einand> en bild jag  tog häromdagen
<epzil0n> einand: din hund?
<einand> epzil0n: nix
 * realubot klickar inte på skumma länkar i IRC-kanaler.
<realubot> No offense.
<epzil0n> hehe, dra ner foliehatten en bit till över öronen så blir de säkert bra :D
<epzil0n> einand: fin hund vilket fall, saknar min som fick somna in för 2 1/2 år sedan.. hon blev 12 år och 6 mån typ :(
<einand> :)
<einand> realubot: tror faktiskt inte en jpeg bild på ett dropbox konto kan göra specielt mycket skada
<epzil0n> värsta beslutet jag tagit i mitt liv, men numera har jag bara alla fina minnen kvar och skulle gärna skaffa en ny :)
<einand> men det har kunnat
<einand> epzil0n: det är asjobbigt sånt
<einand> epzil0n: själv blev min katt överkörd 10 meter från mig
<epzil0n> einand: mhm tell me about it :/
<epzil0n> :(
<epzil0n> einand: det spelar ingen roll vilket husdjur det är gör lika jävla ont ändå
<einand> blir ju en familje medlem
<epzil0n> men min hund fick en stor tumör så det var det mest humana och dessutom hade hon ett bra hundliv så jag är ändå nöjd såhär efteråt
<epzil0n> jepp
<realubot> epzil0n: png-bilder kan ju.
<realubot> epzil0n: Byt nick!
<epzil0n> realubot: jasså
<realubot> Du har ett einand-look-a-like-nick.
<epzil0n> realubot: varför det?
<einand> realubot: finns väl inga kända exploits nu som inte är fixade?
<epzil0n> jaha :D
<realubot> einand: Nej, men kanske okända som ännu inte är fixade?
<realubot> Men inte okända för hackers.
<einand> realubot: tack för du ger mig den äran att jag skulle vara så duktig så jag hittar okända exploits i jpeg eller png så jag kan skada din dator
<einand> *glad*
<realubot> Varsågod.
<einand> <3
<realubot> Varför tror inte killen du snackar om att du har pluggat på Chalmers då? Och varför tjafsar ni om saken?
<einand> realubot: läs loggen där jag snackar med epzil0n orkar inte gå igenom allt en gång till
<epzil0n> nu fick jag veta det /msg alis help list
<epzil0n> jag testade /help alis för hade för mig att det var så o googlade utan resultat skumt, men det är specifikt för freenode så det förklarar ju saken :D
<epzil0n> nu kan ska jag leta kanaler :P
<epzil0n> hm det var inte många kanaler här med fler än 1200 pers /msg alis list * -min 1200
<epzil0n> ubuntu är tydligen störst och sen kommer debian
<realubot> Löjligt tjafs. Liknar vårt tjafs här.
<epzil0n> haha, sökte på /msg alis list * -topic swed* och då dök eurovision.. upp och där sitter två idioter :D
<epzil0n> verkar inte finnas så mycket svenska kanaler här, fast beror ju på vad dom satt som topic iof
<einand> jo
<einand> går det söka på kanalnamn, typ .se och .swe
<epzil0n> nu sökte jag på /msg alis list * -topic svens* och då dök svenska linuxföreningen upp och några till
<epzil0n> kolla /msg alis help list tror jag det var
<epzil0n> finns några olika parametrar man kan använda och har inte riktigt fått kläm på det än men det blir bättre och bättre, man kan typ skriva /msg alis list * -min 500 så dyker alla kanaler upp med minst 500 pers
<epzil0n> fast jag koncentrerar mig på olika -topic för då borde jag hitta nått jag gillar ;)
<epzil0n> haha, jag kollade /msg chanserv info #swedriod all
<epzil0n> och du einand är founder :D
<epzil0n> som du sa..
<epzil0n> #swedroid menad jag
<einand> varför tror alla att jag ljuger på freenode ;)
<epzil0n> einand: kör /mode #swedroid +o epzil0n
<epzil0n> :P
<epzil0n> så tar vi över skiten :D
<epzil0n> fast du har bara +v där verkar det som
<einand> jasså?
<einand> 01:42:20 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 1     einand                 +AFRVfiorstv [modified 2 years, 29 weeks, 3 days, 00:09:32 ago]
<einand> tycker jag inte
<epzil0n> vad var det för kommando du körde?
<einand> ./msg chanserv flags #swedroid
<einand> ./msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-se
<einand> 01:48:19 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<einand> hum..
<einand> ok
<einand> kanske bara är founder som kan köra det?
<epzil0n> jepp, kan bara köra det på min egen kanal
<einand> 01:49:10 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- einand has flags +AFRVfiorstv in #swedroid because they are logged in as einand.
<epzil0n> einand: men testa /mode #swedroid +o einand
<epzil0n> så blir du op i så fall
<epzil0n> eller /msg chanserv recover #swedriod kanske också funkar?
<epzil0n> men du blev ju op där :D
<einand> gjort nått alias, för länge sedan så skriver bara /cop så får jag op i kanalen
<epzil0n> jaja
<epzil0n> men alltså någon där måste ju reagera, dom kan ju inte låta dig vara founder
<epzil0n> eller så skiter dom i det..
<einand> kanske har det med tillstånd, eller hur ;)
<epzil0n> jo sant :D
<einand> epzil0n: du vet ju faktiskt inte vad jag har för relation till websidan
<epzil0n> haha /mode #mychannel -o epzil0n :D
<epzil0n> einand: näe vem fan vet något om någon på irc egentligen
<einand> epzil0n: det förstås, men tror nog att det gäller live i allmänhet
<epzil0n> ./msg chanserv recover #mychannel puh tillbaka som op nu :D
<epzil0n> visst men det är ju lättare att genomskåda folk irl än på nätet
<einand> vet inte
<einand> enklare att kolla upp folk på nätet
<epzil0n> hur gammal är du?
<epzil0n> grejen är att folk som jag som inte vuxit upp med nätet och behållt sin anonymitet finns inte, mig kan du söka bäst du vill på och även om du fick mitt riktiga namn, adress osv så hittar du noll.. jo numera har hag ett registrerat telefonnummer men det är också allt
<einand> jag är ~30
<epzil0n> 15 år yngre då
<epzil0n> dom flesta jag känner förekommer inte, vissa med telefonnummer och adress men sen inte mer och så lär det förbli så länge dom lever eftersom dom flesta har noll intresse i datorer och internet
<einand> nu förstår jag inte vad du menar?
<epzil0n> men några generationer framåt så hittar man väl allt om folk
<einand> menar du äldra eller yngre personer?
<epzil0n> jag menar att jag som exempel aldrig använder mitt riktiga namn på nätet, så arbetsgivare m.m kan söka bäst dom vill.. numera hittar dom mitt telefonnummer, men för ett år sedan så fanns inte ens det
<epzil0n> äldre om du syftade på lite info..
<einand> ja, dagens ungdommar är på tok för lätt att hitta på nätet, både för att dom är mera korkade, och för att större del av livet är online
<einand> brb, skall gå ut och fotografera en istapp
<epzil0n> väldigt många jag känner kör oreggade kontantkort så det går inte ens hitta det
<epzil0n> hehe, precis
<epzil0n> ok, istapp spännande :D
<einand> epzil0n: tja, om eu lagen går igenom får man ju inte lira oreggade kontantkort nästa år
<epzil0n> jasså, nu får dom väl för fan ge sig
<epzil0n> jävla kontrollsamhälle, står mig upp i halsen..
<epzil0n> tänkte testa enlightenment, kan det vara nått tro?
<realubot> Det börjar bli dags för er att gå och lägga er nu.
<epzil0n> realubot: hehe och du då?
<realubot> Jag går och lägger mig när jag ser att ni sover tryggt.
<epzil0n> klockan är ju inte ens 3, brukar somna runt 3.30-4 på helgen
 * realubot tar på einand hans pyjamas.
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> berättar du en godnattsaga också eller? :P
<realubot> Ja. Vad vill ni höra? Sagan om Stallman eller den om Thorvalds äventyr?
<realubot> *Torvalds
<realubot> epzil0n: Så du är ny här?
<epzil0n> ja torvalds och pingviner blir bra :D
<epzil0n> realubot: nja, har höngt rätt länge på freenode men kanske inte så mycket i just den här kanalen
<epzil0n> hängt*
<epzil0n> innan det var det nått annat irc nät.. går väl tillbaka till mitten av 90-talet från allra första början
<epzil0n> me är en gammal relik vid det här laget
<epzil0n> opps, trött nu :D
<epzil0n> jag är aktiv i olika perioder, ibland sitter jag bara o lurkar o säger aldrig nått
<epzil0n> spacead miljö det här enlightenment eller e17 :)
<epzil0n> näe dags o tryna nu, godnatt på er
<einand> epzil0n: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.482626/jag-ar-alldeles-for-snabb-att-svalja-soppan-pa-natet
<einand> realubot: jag sover naken
<einand> epzil0n: jag lira enlightment lång innan compiz m.m. fanns, då var det riktigt coolt
<einand> men om det är nått som imponerar idag vet jag inte
<epzil0n> inte imponerad men annorlunda
<einand> jag tror jag har irc loggar sparade bak till 1992 eller 1991
<epzil0n> jo anonymitet kan vara ett problem, men det kan ju heller inte bli så att man kränker den personliga integriteten slentrianmässigt, så det är en hårfin balansgång det där
<einand> tycker nog anonymiteten online minskat
<einand> fast den diskutionen tar jag i morgon för nu skall jag sova
<epzil0n> jo det finns en tydlig tendens mot minskad anonymitet på nätet..
<epzil0n> samma här du, dags o krama kudden
<epzil0n> sov gött alla :)
<realubot> epzil0n: God natt på dig.
<realubot> God natt alla!
<znejk> Hej, jag försöker göra en usbsticka som jag kan installera 12.10 med. Men hur jag än gör säger den bara "missing operating system"
<Screedo> God morgon
<znejk> Hej
<znejk> Har ni sett ett usb som ger detta?
<znejk>     Enhet Start     Början        Slut     Block    Id  System
<znejk> /dev/sdb1               1     7821311     3910655+  ee  GPT
<znejk> :D
<Screedo> jag använder mig av unetbootin när jag ska skapa en bootbar usb sticka med en linux dist på.
<Screedo> glöm det, jag som läste fel :)
<Screedo> arghhh, för tidigtpå morgonen, hämtar kaffe....
<znejk> samma här, men det har fukkat allt för mig sen 12.10
<Screedo> du ska göra ett bootbart usb minne? som du ska installera ubuntu från?
<znejk> precis
<znejk> nu har jag testat dd metoden
<znejk> brb
<znjek> Något har verkligen haxxat sönder mitt USB (antagligen jag) misstänker att jag behöver skriva ett nytt MBR till usbstickan på ngt sätt
<Screedo> prova unetbootin
<znejk> redan gjort ett antal gånger
<Screedo> ok
<znejk> testar lite nya fräsiga metoder istället
<maxjezy> La-la-La-la-La... na na na na..
<maxjezy> Kanalen baby boo's jag är rockstar singer!
<maxjezy> någon här som är insatt i TOR?
<maxjezy> alltså, kan den jag TOR:ar genom se vad jag gör?
<maxjezy> Kan tor-noder vara utplacerade i datorer genom trojaner som sedan skickar värdefull info till ägaren av trojanen?
<HeMan> maxjezy: tor exit-noder kan vara det
<HeMan> maxjezy: tor-routrar kan inte vara det
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är en anonymiseringstjänst för den rena trafiken men du får själv köra kryptering och se till att cookies och liknande inte används
<realubot> Okej tjejer. Var släger man en toner? Knappast i skogen va?
<maxjezy> HeMan, okej, jag har ställt in min firefoxclient/tor till att inte använda script och tjaffs iaf, spelar det någon roll vilken dns jag använder mig av? google eller min isp's?
<maxjezy> har problem med min dns så jag kör google just nu
<realubot> Amatörer!
<realubot> Vet ni inte ens om man får slänga en toner till en laserskrivare i vanliga soporna?
<HakanS> realubot: Tonerkasett sorteras som Farligt avfall och lämnas på återvinningscentalen. http://sorteringsguiden.se/index.php?type=search&ID=toner&S%F6k+avfall=S%F6k
<phibxr> realubot, sälj den på Tradera som kuriosa och låt någon annan hantera den.
 * realubot går och slänger tonern i skogen.
<realubot> phibxr: Bra idé.
<HakanS> realubot: Så är det i alla fall i Färgelanda, Mellerud, Trollhättan, Uddevalla och Vänersborg
<realubot> Problemet är att då måste jag sälja någonting annat också.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja, tack för info. Det är säkert så här också då.
<realubot> Jag misstänkte det eftersom den klassas som brandfarlig, typ.
<phibxr> realubot, marknadsför den som "Tonerkasett + någonting annat" och fundera vidare tills någon har vunnit auktionen.
<maxjezy> realubot, lägg den i toalettstolen och spola
<realubot> "För att tillverka en enda dator går det åt 1,8 ton råvaror, kemikalier och energi, enligt FN:s miljöorganisation. "
<realubot> Miljöbusar!
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/branscher/teknik-och-telekom/gigantiskt-sloseri-nar-datorer-skrotas_7758698.svd
<maxjezy> realubot, ja det finns ingen lösning på detta förutom att lämna teknologin och välfärden bakom sig, gå tillbaka till rötterna igen.
<maxjezy> ja är så jävla trött på att internet är fullt av sverigedemokrater så jag funderar på att flytta utomlands
<maxjezy> http://www.partylite.se/
<maxjezy> anser ni detta vara ett seriöst företag?
<maxjezy> tycker de verkar jobba för ojämnstäldhet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vart ska du flytta då?
<maxjezy> realubot, funderar på italien eventuellt
<realubot> Italiten? https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lega_Nord
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-09
<andol> morgens
<Barre> morrn
<larsemil> var är coffe när man behöver honom
<larsemil> + morrn
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> larsemil: meh.. va sysslar du med? ;P
<larsemil> läs på twitter. ;)
<Barre> larsemil: meh... ;)
<larsemil> Barre: sorry! nästa gång kommer du inte märka av någon nertid. lovar!
<Barre> larsemil: hhaha... no worries :)
<bamsefar> andol, Barre, HeMan, delhage: Om jag har en applikation som kräver att nycklar  sätts upp på klient och server, hur löser man det med puppet tro?
<andol> bamsefar: Det vill säga att du Puppet behöver hantera hemligheter, eller något mera specifikt?
<bamsefar> andol: Nja, det är inte så hemligt, mer att jag vill definiera i mitt puppet-manifest att den ska stoppa i nycklar på två olika burkar.
<bamsefar> Typ i /var/ossec/etc/client.keys på klienten och servern.
<bamsefar> Jag vill bara behöva definiera det på ett ställe.
<andol> Olika nycklar för olika burkar?
 * andol misstänker att han inte riktigt förstår problemet
<andol> Nu lunch hursom
<bamsefar> andol: Nej, samma nyckel, två burkar.
<Coffe> problemet är att agenten körs på klieten ..  alternativet där att att det triggar något script på den som utför det.. vet inte om du kan lägga en hock på servern att den utför det på den andra servern. alternativet är att där nycklarna ligger distrubueras av puppet master och när en ny maskin skapas så läggs det till i den filen
<larsemil> first boot nexus 5! ping barre!
<Barre> larsemil: det gick fort
<larsemil> beställde ju i fredags!
<QTmaxjezy> larsemil, jag beställde ett paket på söndagen och fick det på måndagen
<QTmaxjezy> har dock inte hämtat ut det än, en vecka senare.
<bamsefar> andol: Tillbaks från lunchen? ;)
<andol> bamsefar: Jorå, men såpass trött i skallen att jag fortfarande inte riktigt förstår frågeställningen.
<andol> bamsefar: Förstår liksom inte vad som skulle vara icke-trivialt, så antar att det är något jag har missat.
<bamsefar> andol: Nej, det är säkert något jag missat. :)
<larsemil> är väl som vilka två filer som helst?
<bamsefar> Jag behöver helt enkelt stoppa in samma rad i en fil på två olika burkar.
<Barre> bamsefar: jag såg frågan men förstod inte frågan men har tillräckligt stor självinsikt att jag inser att även om jag hade förstått frågan så hade jag inte kunnat svaret samt att jag inser att min meningsuppbyggnad är inte bara felaktig utan också konstruerad helt utan pauser eller stop
<bamsefar> node client { ossec::key{ "client-ossec-key": } } <-- den där client-ossec-key behöver jag ha på servern också.
<bamsefar> Och jag vill så klart inte definera  på två olika ställen.
<andol> bamsefar: Snygglösningen är att slå upp lösningen i en databas som hiera. Fullösningen är att ha nycklen i modulen.
<andol> bamsefar: Snygglösningen är att slå upp nyckeln i en databas som hiera. Fullösningen är att ha nycklen i modulen.
<bamsefar> andol: Nyckeln byggs efter saker som är beroende per klient.
<bamsefar> andol: Nyckeln är helt OK att ha i modulen, det jag vill veta är hur jag magiskt trollar in nyckeln i manifestet för servern.
<andol> bamsefar: byggs/genereras nyckeln på klienten eller på puppetmastern?
<bamsefar> PÃ¥ puppetmastern
<bamsefar> Det är typ bara lite ip-adress och lite seed och nåt nummer typ.
<bamsefar> Så for all intents and purposes så kan nyckeln vara "123 fiskbil"
<andol> bamsefar: Tja, gissningsvis vill du använda något i stil med exported resources
<andol> http://docs.puppetlabs.com/guides/exported_resources.html
<bamsefar> Jaha, spännande
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ man typ node client {  ossec::key { "foo": foo => "123 fiskbil" } @@ossec::key { "foo-server": foo => " 123 fiskbil" } } bara
<bamsefar> Också sen node server {  Ossec::Key <<||>>  }
<bamsefar> Makes sense
<bamsefar> andol: Det där var precis vad jag ville ha, tack! :)
<andol> bamsefar: Gött mos
<huttan> go kväll gott folk
<Screedo> god kväll
<Screedo> godkväll*
<marsupapu> Jag rekommenderar ett spel kallad lugaru !
<marsupapu> Det är himla bra faktiskt!
<ePax> Någon guru på ssl cert och som har installerat cert på apache från Thawte?
<andol> ePax: Behöver du verkligen en guru, eller räcker det med någon som har koll på att installera ett cert i apache?
<andol> ePax: Brukar inte dessutom certifikatutfärdare tillhandahålla instruktioner, gällande ev. mellanliggande (intermediate) certifikat, etc?
<ePax> andol, Nej då. Behöver ingen guru. :D Det räcker med att man har koll på installationen av cert i apache.
<ePax> andol, Hålelr på och läser en instruktion precis.
<ePax> Tänkte fråga om någon hade gjort det.
<andol> ePax: Exemple på hur det kan se ut, fast med annat mellaniggande cert då förstås - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6547682/
<andol> Sen är det förstås lite ytterligare parametrar som är bra att ha. För privat bruk nöjer jag mig dock med defaulten via /etc/apache2/mods-*/ssl.conf
<larsemil> Barre: installerat cyanogenmod på den än?
<ePax> För tillfället finns det 2 filer på apachen cert.crt och cert.key. ENligt thawte ska man ha en till .pem fil från de för att cert ska fungera med alla webbläsare.
<ePax> Det här blir spännande. Jag har 2 servrar som fungerar som en med round-robin lösningen och samma cert ska installeras på båda. Det blir även en liten upgrade från 1024 till 2048 ssl kryptering.
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-10
<Peyam> nu e man här igen
<coobra> noooooo
<Peyam> yeeeh
<Peyam> väntar på okq8
<Peyam> har vart utan snus i 3 dagar. blir galen snart
<Peyam> de har öppnat
<Peyam> ska dfit nu
<Peyam> hörs
<Barre> larsemil: nope, tänrer inte göra det heller
<larsemil> Barre: varför?
<Barre> larsemil: min arbetstelefon, det är alltså inte min telefon :/
<larsemil> aha
<larsemil> såg att cyanogenmod hade säkrat upp smshanteringen.
<larsemil> läste inte så noga men såg bra ut
<Barre> larsemil: jag såg det, en bra nyhet :) jag kör ju CM på min privata mobil
<R4v3n> HeMan: tjenaare u there? :)
<realubot_> Facebook satsar på AI.
<xeronic> Någon som vet något bra program för att rotera mp4 filer? De är inspelade på min S4 med mobilen stående.
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> software update uppdaterar inte
<peyam> den säger att den vill köra partiell upgrade
<peyam> vet ngn vad d e
<Barre> xeronic: avconv?   avconv -i orginal.mp4 -vf transpose=1 output.mp4  (eller nått sånt, komma "man avconv")
<xeronic> Barre: Ok tack, ska testa
<xeronic> Någon som vet något bra program för att rotera mp4 filer? De är inspelade på min S4 med mobilen stående. avconv verkar inte fungera, står något om format not supported.
<bamsefar> ffmpeg?
<Barre> xeronic: men vad har orginalfilen för codecs? avconv borde fungera (om du har codecs installerat), kan var så att du måste specificera cilken codec du skall ha på mål-filen, tror att avconc har en "switch" för att speca mål-codecs från orginalfilen. -codec copy  eller nåt sånt..
<Barre> bamsefar: tror avconv är en "fork" av ffmpeg (låter det vara osagt), hur som helst är det default i ubuntu.
<DrGrov> God dag allihopa
<DrGrov> Hur står det till här inne idag då?
<andol> Barre, bamsefar: Till och med så att den ffmpeg man installerar i Debian/Ubuntu faktiskt kommer från libav, och mest tillhandahålls för att tillhandahålla någon form utav bakåtkompitablitet.
<bamsefar> Barre: Okej
<Barre> andol: ahhh... där ser man.. I did not know that =)
<xeronic> Ok tack. Finns det något GUI program man kan fixa det i? Vill även redigera ihop flera filer, finns det bra program för det?
<andol> bamsefar: Antar att det inte ingår i din tjänst på Headweb att tala om för mig vad jag vill se för film idag? :-)
<larsemil> andol: har du sett oblivion?
<bamsefar> andol: Nja, vad gillar du för filmer?
<andol> larsemil: Jupp
<andol> bamsefar: Tja, landade på Universal Soldier - Day of Reckoning nu ikväll, som jag förhoppningsvis kommer uppskatta.
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Det är inge bra att be mig om filmtips.
<ik_> Hej, har problem att uppgradera från ubuntu 10.04 (en skiva jag hade för 2 år sen). Har en Thinkpad T41 från 2003 och den var förinstallerad med XP-pro. Jag uppdaterade lite onödigt extra och datorn kraschade. La in Ubuntu skivan 10.04 och den går som sagt inte att uppgradera. Har kontakt med internet men datorn säger att den inte har connect, går inte att logga in på sociala websidor och efter en stund stannar allt av. Bar
<ik_> Jag tror det är fel i systemet/booten/biosen. Jag är inte van ubuntu, van windows.
<ik_> Vad gör jag?
<ik_> Någon som kan hjälpamig med detta?
<QTmaxjezy> ik_, ladda ner en nyare skiva?
<ik_> Det går inte att installera ner nånting, brännare har jag inte, tror cd:n i datorn inte fungerar så perfekt.
<QTmaxjezy> då finns det väl bara en sak att göra
<ik_> Partioneringen tog jag bort, anar att det inte finns nånting av windows zip kvar
<QTmaxjezy> köp en ny datorn med windows 8 och använd det du är van vid.
<QTmaxjezy> datorn du har måste någon gång få vila i frid
<QTmaxjezy> 11 år på nacken snart. kanske dags nu?
<ik_> Hör att många nya datorer går sönder efter nåt år och de gamla maskinerna efterfrågas.
<QTmaxjezy> jag hörde att det har varit inavel i kungahuset sedan 1200 talet.
<ik_> Var kan man köpa ubuntu-skivor?
<QTmaxjezy> finns flera här inne som säljer ubuntu skivor
<QTmaxjezy> jag säljer tex ubuntu
<QTmaxjezy> finn på tradera med
<QTmaxjezy> blocket med.
<ik_> Hur skulle det gå om man bytte till en  annan windows skiva? Skulle det funka?
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/120401/197885086/ubuntu-13-10-live-och-install-dvd-32-bits-fri-frakt
<ik_> Tack! Ska testa.
<QTmaxjezy> så lite så.
<QTmaxjezy> fasiken vad bra den här serien Atlantis är
<QTmaxjezy> tittat 10 avsnitt på raken
<huttan> morgon
<hexabit> realubot: Är det du som brukar skriva roliga kommentarer på nattsudd.nu under nicket "rlubot"? :)
<hexabit> Han sover väl nu kanske. jaja :)
<hexabit> Ska också sova. Hadet bra så länge lilla kanalen!
<propus> hej hallå! linux vänner :)
<propus> någon som kör cinnamon? och isf är de fortfarande lika buggit som tidigare versioner?
<QTmaxjezy> jag testkörde det för en vecka sedan, det var ingen höjdare
<QTmaxjezy> fullt av buggar, inom 1 timme hade jag säkert upptäkt 4-5 st
<propus> okej.. då skippar jag att testa.. synd bara att just körde igång installen :P
<propus> eller va fan.. lika bra att prova själv.. brb.
<QTmaxjezy> ja, testa du!
<propus> änså länge funkar de då utan buggar :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-11
<propus> damp di damP!
<propus> vad ska man hitta på nu då?
<peyam> Spela HoN
<propus> Hey Henric! :)
<CoolGurl13> Du måste spela HeN. Annars är du inte politiskt korrekt.
<CoolGurl13> HoN är sexistiskt, rasistiskt och nazistiskt.
<propus> Haha.
<propus> spelar aldrig.. har inte nog med ro i kroppen att sitta och spela.
<propus> *gäsp*
<peyam> ja
<propus> vad gör du vaken?
<peyam> pluggar
<peyam> tentamen imorn
<propus> okej.. ämne?
<peyam> bor du i linköping?
<peyam> Datasäkerhet
<propus> okej cool..
<propus> Näeh jag bor i norrland :)
<peyam> nice
<propus> mjaa.. :)
<peyam> vad e mja
<propus> jaa fast med ett m :)
<propus> peyam: vad är de för utbildnings nivå på utbildningen?
<peyam> det här en grundkurs på lnköping univ
<peyam> distans
<propus> okej nice..
<peyam> annars är jag snart examinerad civil inom aerospace system
<peyam> fast jag kan inget om linux o sån där skit
<propus> okej.
<peyam> fast det e mera ord än kunskap
<peyam> jag einte så bra på det. asså jag vill inte visa mig som en utbildad jävel
<propus> okej.. men du kör linux?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> xubuntu. väldigt stabil o elegant
<propus> okej =)
<Barre> larsemil: gårdagens nightly brickade min S3  :/
<propus> Barre: du kan få köpa min S3 mini ;)
<Barre> nej tak
<Barre> s/tak/tack/
<propus> =)
<larsemil> Barre: va!
<larsemil> Barre: helt?
<larsemil> Barre: point of no return?
<Barre> larsemil: har precis lyckats få igång ClockworkMod Recovery, men det var inte precis vad jag ville tillbringa morgonen med :(
<larsemil> surt. brorsan var med om samma på sin s2a för några månader sedan
<Coffe> fick precis tag på en begagnad nexus 4a :)
<Barre> larsemil: mitt micro-sd var korrupt, förmodligen det som orsakade problemet...
<larsemil> Barre: surt!
<Barre> larsemil: mycket surt, jag har inget extra hemma heller... jizzes... :/ nåja. Nu måste jag verligen jobba.. vi höres
<larsemil> herrå
<maddoc> Hm. Har ett system med xubuntu 12.10 där ljudet inte alls fungerar. Un-mute:at allt i alsamixer, disablat auto-mute etc, men forfarande inget ljud när jag testar med moc/mplayer. Några fler förslag?
<Barre> larsemil: \o/ SD-kort bytt, CM11.2 stable installerad är nu uppe och rullar igen =)
<QTmaxjezy> här var det livat
<QTmaxjezy> om det är någon som vill göra bitcoin affärer med mig och få dubbelt betalt så är jag sugen på att handla.
<QTmaxjezy> jag erbjuder det dubbla mot vad etablerade bitcoin sälj/köp sidor gör!
<QTmaxjezy> oj herregud vilket övervälmande intresse det fanns.
<QTmaxjezy> snart stänger dammluckorna för dagen, passa på nu om ni vill sälja gamla skrotiga bitcoins
<QTmaxjezy> de svenska sidorna rasar samman, det blir svårt att växla in bitcoins framöver.
<QTmaxjezy> både kapiton och fybse är helt inkapabla nu att växla ut några pengar
<QTmaxjezy> tjena CoolGurl13
<QTmaxjezy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust
<QTmaxjezy> där ser man, visste inte att IBM var nazilovers.
<QTmaxjezy> någon som läst boken och kan uttala sig?
<QTmaxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<QTmaxjezy> !bing
<ubot2> Factoid 'bing' not found
<QTmaxjezy> ! kaka Coffe
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaka Coffe' not found
 * QTmaxjezy ger en kaka till realubot 
<QTmaxjezy> einand, hejsan!
<QTmaxjezy> är du online igen?!
<QTmaxjezy> hur går det med inredningen och kärlekslivet?
<propus> QTmaxjezy: http://thepiratebay.ac/torrent/7657925/Edwin_Black_-__IBM_and_the_Holocaust
<QTmaxjezy> inredning är vägen till mannens plånbok, mat är vägen till mannens hjärta.
<QTmaxjezy> propus, inte för att vara sån men, är det verkligen lämpligt att posta länkar till såna sidor?
<QTmaxjezy> porr porr porr, sex snusk och hor!
<propus> sant.. förlåt.
<propus> but hey! wääärsch! FTW!
<QTmaxjezy> THE HOTTEST AND SEXIEST WEBCAMSHOWS!!!
<propus> ser inte adsen.. kör med adblock.
<QTmaxjezy> aha
<QTmaxjezy> jag kör med adcock
<QTmaxjezy> nä, jag gör inte det.
<propus> lycko dig.
<QTmaxjezy> men kanske ska koda en sån.
<propus> gör du så :)
<QTmaxjezy> propus, allt bra?
<QTmaxjezy> snart är det jul, ska du fira?
<CoolGurl13> Måste man ha ID om man ska åka tåg i Sverige?
<CoolGurl13> Samma fråga fast med flygplan.
<propus> QTmaxjezy: jodå.. kan inte klaga.. :) nej de blir nog inget firande för mig.. är ateist och tror inte på sånt jippo.. själv då?
<CoolGurl13> Alltså inom Sverige.
<QTmaxjezy> propus, jag tror inte på det heller, eller, jag tror ju på julen osv.
<CoolGurl13> Du är med andra ord djupt troende, propus?
<QTmaxjezy> men ja tycker mer om det kommerciella
<CoolGurl13> Ateister är djupt troende människor.
<CoolGurl13> De tror djupt på sin religion ateism.
<CoolGurl13> De tror sig vet att gud inte existerar, precis som de andra religiösa tror sig veta att gud existerar.
<QTmaxjezy> CoolGurl13, han skrev "tror inte på sånt jippo"
<CoolGurl13> Det enda som är vettigt och vetenskapligt är att vara agnostiker.
<CoolGurl13> Man kan inte veta vilket som.
<QTmaxjezy> man kan ju vara troende men inte tro på överkonsumtion av plast och gris.
<QTmaxjezy> jag tror på internethandeln. det är som om jesus ville att vi skulle kunna shoppa utan att svettas i kön på klädbutikerna.
<propus> CoolGurl13: mjaa så kan man ju lägga de..
<QTmaxjezy> jag känner mig så ensam
<QTmaxjezy> ingen tycker om mig
<propus> QTmaxjezy: dom jularna jag har min son firar jag jul för hans skull men då jag inte har honom sitter jag hemma och äter och dator haxxar istället.. de ger mig mer :)
<propus> QTmaxjezy: välkommen till klubben :)
<QTmaxjezy> propus, hur ofta har du din son?
<QTmaxjezy> det är ju fett att ge saker till barnen som redan är överlyckliga över sockerintaget
<propus> 1 gång i månaden.. eftersom han bor i en annan stad.. sedan så har jag honom varannan jul.
<propus> QTmaxjezy: absolut :)
<QTmaxjezy> ah, fan va seeegt
<QTmaxjezy> om jag bara fick träffa min dotter en gång i månaden skulle jag bli depp
<QTmaxjezy> inte johnny depp
<propus> QTmaxjezy: joo nog är de tungt.. man missar ganska mycket av deras vardag...
<propus> hehe
<propus> QTmaxjezy: men och andra sidan så vet jag att han har de bra hos sin mamma och hennes nya kille..
<QTmaxjezy> ah, jo.
<QTmaxjezy> fan va deppigt allt är just nu
<propus> jaså vadådå?
<QTmaxjezy> vill bara ha bitcoins så jag kan titta på swearnet
<propus> kk
<QTmaxjezy> och det är så svårt att köpa nu för allt är bara struligt
<QTmaxjezy> så tråkigt att vara gisslan och aldrig få vara fri.
<propus> huhu? gisslan?
<QTmaxjezy> om du tänker dig staten som bankrånare, vi kunder som rättmätiga ägare till bankens innehåll och vi är nu gisslan i detta bankrån som pågår i samhället
<QTmaxjezy> de flesta av gisslan har utvecklat någon slags pervers kärlek till rånarna
<propus> QTmaxjezy: ahh så kan man ju alltid se de ;-)
<QTmaxjezy> likt stockholmsyndromet.
<QTmaxjezy> så de börjar tycka om det här systemet av "att vara gisslan"
<propus> QTmaxjezy: bra inställning du har.. rösta på mig när jag ska ställa upp i val och införa diktatur :D
<QTmaxjezy> jo, fan diktatur vore något
<QTmaxjezy> det här är typ skendiktatur, det ger skenet av att vara diktatur men når inte riktigt ändra fram pga verklighetsuppfattningen som råder i samhället.
<propus> de är the shit.. dock finns de väl mest dåliga exempel på diktaturer.. men.. skam den som ger sig.. rom byggdes inte på 1 timme.
<QTmaxjezy> vore så jävla häftigt om det kom en superhjälte och dödade alla politiker som ljuger och tjänar fel folk
<propus> skulle väl kalla de demokrat diktatur.
<QTmaxjezy> och sedan infann sig som diktator
<propus> Jag stället upp :)
<QTmaxjezy> vi måste ge dig superkrafter
<QTmaxjezy> jag har radioaktivt glas här hemma som vi kan utsätta dig för
<propus> vi skickar bara in några talibaner i rosenbad så är de löst.
<QTmaxjezy> kanske får du superkrafter, fast mest troligt är att du får cancer
<propus> hehe
<QTmaxjezy> cancer kanske är en superkraft som inte folk känner till
<propus> Jaa vem vet..
<QTmaxjezy> man kanske inte använder cancern rätt lixom
<propus> precis...
<QTmaxjezy> vi använder ju bara några få procent av hjärnan
<propus> joo de är väl ca 10% har jag för mig..
<QTmaxjezy> man undrar ju vad de andra 90 % gör
<QTmaxjezy> mycket tyder ju på att vi är strypt av våra skapare
<QTmaxjezy> någon slags mjukvaro strypning
<Henric> http://feber.se/webb/art/289025/spotify_blir_gratis_i_mobilen/ ... Får ni det att fungera med ett free-konto? Kommer fram en popup som säger att jag måste köpa premium när jag klickar på en låt :(
<CoolGurl13> Har folk i den här kanalen någon slags sjukdom där ni, likt Tourettes, tvingas byta ut slumpartade ord till engelska motsvarigheter?
<propus> QTmaxjezy: saken är väl den att vi inte bemästrat kemins möjligheter till att speeda upp hjärnans utveckling...
<CoolGurl13> "ett free-konto"
<QTmaxjezy> CoolGurl13, va inte så jävla svensk!
<propus> CoolGurl13: precis!! vi är ju en "multikultur"
<QTmaxjezy> vi har ju redan lånat ord som kebab, pizza och iphone
<Henric> För mig heter det Spotify Free, inte Spotify Gratis.
<propus> Henric: spotify gratis lät lite lamt.
<QTmaxjezy> free betyder ju inte gratis ens.
<propus> Någon som är sugen på att köpa 2 st C64:or?
<QTmaxjezy> free betyder att man inte är captured.
<CoolGurl13> En kanal full av idioter, med andra ord.
<CoolGurl13> Sug en bajskorv.
<propus> haha
<QTmaxjezy> ja, haha.
<phnom> Jag som inte ens tycker om bajskorvar :/
<QTmaxjezy> nä, jag vill ha subways
<propus> phnom: har du provat?
<QTmaxjezy> spicy italian
<phnom> propus: Det räckte med en okulär inspektion.
<QTmaxjezy> phnom nom nom nom.
<propus> phnom: sant :)
<propus> QTmaxjezy: jag föredrar husmanskost.. hemlagat är de bästa.. speciellt om man får laga de själv :)
<QTmaxjezy> jo, svensk husis är fint
<QTmaxjezy> inlaggd gurka, lingon, biff, brunsås, potatis
<phnom> Kebab...
<QTmaxjezy> kebab med potatismos
<QTmaxjezy> fasiken vad smarrigt
<phnom> :)
<propus> grädd marinerad fläskfilé med potatisgratäng och en grekisksallad.. de sitter fint i kistan.
<QTmaxjezy> gresk sallat
<QTmaxjezy> mumsi
<QTmaxjezy> soltorkade tomater, fetaost, oliver, olja
<propus> fedt med gott mannen!
<QTmaxjezy> käkade det dagligen typ ett år
<propus> nice.
<propus> åhh vart inte sugen på att bygga raid 5 ikväll.. får bli morgon dagens projekt.
<andol> propus: Annars så sätter du igång byggande innan du går och lägger dig, så har datorn sen hela natten på sig att räkna och skyffla?
<propus> andol: har ingen data som behöver skyfflas förutom några vm backups :)
<phnom> Finns det en gratisvariant av Visual Studio .NET?
<Kablam> hej
<Kablam> någon som vill ge mig lite råd angående xbmc/samba/rtotrrent box?
<phnom> Kablam: Är det något speciellt du undrar?
<Kablam> jag skall installera en maskin som mediacenter typ vill att den botar rakt upp i xbmc. den sksll körs samba, rtorrent/rutorrent och ftp i bakgrunden jag har ett script för att installera allt utom xbmc på 13.10 men undrar om ni kan ge mig råd om vilken installation jag skall köra vill inte ha desktop... xbmc bunt har jag testat men den går fan inte att uppdatera till 13.10 den är
<Kablam> 12.10 nu...snälla har ni några råd?
<Kablam> ujujuj vad jag stavar kasst
<Kablam> xbmcbuntu är basserad på lubuntu är det vad jag borde utgå från?
<propus> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux
<phnom> Jag installerade ubuntu server och sen xbmc på det
<Kablam> ok
<Kablam> jag får testa det 3dje installtionen nu orkar inte mecka mer snart ;)
<Kablam> tackar
<phnom> Man måste ju se till att den startar xbmc också när man installerat det man behöver isåfall. Så det beror på hur mycket man vill göra manuellt.
<Kablam> jo läste det fans 3 olika sätt att autostarta den
<Kablam> vill inte behöva logga in bara boota och pang där är xbmc
<phnom> Det var så jag hade det.
<phnom> Men ja, med nån av de tre varianterna i wikin som propus länkade så borde du inte behöva logga in.
<hexabit> realubot: Är du vaken?
<hexabit> Ähh han har mig på ignore. ;)
<hexabit> phnom: "gratis varianten": http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/SharpDevelop
<phnom> hexabit: Behöver the real deal, till jobbet... Får ju köpa den om vi måste, men det hade vart skönt att kunna göra det lite snabbt och billigt istället.
<hexabit> phnom: Jaha du menar så. Ja det finns ju en comunity version av Visual Studio. Den är helt gratis.
<hexabit> Den använder jag ibland på jobbet. Tyvärr
<hexabit> Hatar C#
<phnom> Det finns värre saker ^^
<phnom> Nu har jag iofs inte skrivit en rad C# än, så jag får eventuellt revidera min utsago imorgon.
<hexabit> hehehe ok :)
<recharge> hur konverterar jag en m4a fil till mp3? Försöker med soundkonverter med misslyckas hela tiden. Kanske gör något fel. Någon som har något förslag på hur jag ska göra? Filen ska alltså från min iphone till datorn i mp3 och jag har skickat den i originalformat (m4a) till datorn, och vill lägga upp den på facebook i mp3 eftersom m4a inte verkar fungera. Hur gör jag?
<phnom> recharge: använd soundconverter
<phnom> recharge: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/soundconverter/
<recharge> Finns det två olika?
<phnom> Inte en aning. Borde det göra det?
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8JgSuaFh5M
<phnom> recharge: Ah, missade att läsa det.
<phnom> recharge: Vad är det som inte fungerar då?
<recharge> jag tog ner 'soundkonverter' men fungerar inte.. så jag försöker med ´ljudkonverteraren' men den kraschar
<phnom> recharge: soundkonverter är en kde-app, testa soundconverter istället. Vet inte om det är den som heter ljudkonverteraren,
<recharge> jag tror det är det.. men den kraschar
<phnom> Inga felmeddelanden?
<phnom> Starta den från terminalen och kolla om det står vad som händer när den kraschar.
<QTmaxjezy> http://media.io/sv/
<QTmaxjezy> testa den?
<recharge> nu verkar den jobba iaf.. får se om det blir en mp3 fil av det
<recharge> ok nu funkade det
<recharge> tack
<recharge> äsch verkar som att man inte kan ladda upp ljudfiler över huvud taget till fb..? Funkar bara foton?
<recharge> fick fixa ett konto på dropbox och länkade på fb till mp3 filen på fb istället.
<recharge> :)
<propus> inte livat i holken ikväll :P
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-12
<huttan> morgens
<Linda^> morrn morrn
<propus> God morgon flickor och pojkar! :)
<Linda^> Morrn morrn
<propus> sedär en levande själ!.
<propus> läget+
<propus> ?
<Linda^> Börjar bli lite trött, själv?
<propus> jaså.. vart vaken hela natten?
<Linda^> Mjo
<propus> jo tack de är fina fisken :)
<Linda^> slutar om en halvtimme
<propus> vad har du då pysslat med?
<Linda^> wörk
<propus> aha jobbat..
<Linda^> och nu hickar jag
<Linda^> blä
<propus> nice.. blir ju klirr i kassan :)
<propus> hehe
<Linda^> beror ju på hur mycket man jobbar osv
<propus> kk
<propus> vad jobbar du med?
<Linda^> sånhära IT
<Linda^> läskiga grejer
<propus> jaså.. sedär.
<Linda^> ja, sehär
<Barre> morrn morrn
<propus> morron morron!
<recharge> morning
<larsemil> andol: du...
<larsemil> 2013-12-12 09:00:24 IMAP(nina@centralastadsrum.se): Error: read(mail, uid=1) failed: Is a directory
<larsemil> konstigt dovecot error
<larsemil> eller någon annan som vet
<Coffe> vet  ?
<Coffe> kom in försent
<Barre> larsemil: har det bara dykt upp eller har ni gjort någon förändring i mailen? Migrering, flytt,, etc.?
<larsemil> det är en migrering från mdaemon till dovecot Barre
<Barre> larsemil: det ligger inte några kataloger i användarens cur och/eller new då?
<larsemil> tror jag fick bort felet. var en folder som var formaterad i namnet som ett mail och som dessutom var i en cur
<Barre> ahh...
<larsemil> kundens outlook klagar över prenumerationsmapparna...
<larsemil> men den verkar synka allt
 * Barre måste besöka en psykolog för att mildra sin senaste hobby
<recharge> Hej. Jag har en ljudfil jag vill göra till ett youtube klipp. Vilket program bör jag använda? Det ska vara enkelt och förståeligt.
<R4v3n> Är det här det mest effektiva sättet att nyttja om man vill strömma musik från en ubuntu 12.04 över WAN till en Google nexus 4? http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-vlc-shares-in-ubuntu-and-stream-videos-to-android/
<R4v3n> (guiden relaterar mot videos) men jag tänker enbart .mp3 och .ogg / .flac
<R4v3n> Eller är en icecast server de jag söker?
<recharge> Försöker med kdenlive men hur får jag tag i codecs som behövs för att göra bild och ljud till videoklipp?
<larsemil> Barre: vilken är din nya hobby? arduinon eller glöggtillverkningen?
<Barre> larsemil: spontanshoppa på dx :/
<larsemil> Barre: det är så lång väntetid innan grejerna kommer att man hinner köpa mer innan det första kommit. hence: neverending story
<Barre> larsemil: precis... sjukt frustrerande
<larsemil> fick mitt senaste kit igår
<larsemil> lekte med shift registers
<larsemil> om jag hade haft tid över hade jag satsat all den lediga tiden till att få dem att säga "för kvinnors rätt att överleva sin egen gravitation" på musikhjälpen.
<Barre> har kvinnor större risk att inte överleva sin gravitation? Har kvinnor så sjukt hög densitet att saker börjar spontant rotera runt dem? ;P
<larsemil> årets tema är ju 'för kvinnors rätt att överleva sin egen graviditet'
<Barre> aha...
<larsemil> nästa år kommer det vara "För nördars rätt till snabb leverans från dx"
<propus> Barre: de är väl därför orcaner döps till kvinnliga namn?
<Barre> larsemil: ååhh.. det är ju en välgörenhet som skulle få sjukt bra support från mig.. :)
<larsemil> om nu inte dx redan fått alla dina pengar.
<Barre> larsemil: skall vi gemensamt skapa en liten blogg? "Do it yourself or DIY trying" =)
<Barre> kanske redan finns?
 * Barre googlar
<larsemil> Barre: kom på en bra domän till den bara.
<larsemil> Barre: om du är seriös måste heman vara med också
<Barre> larsemil: klart som korvspad =)
<larsemil> diytrying.se
<einand> Snacka om maximal otur, att man råkar skriva en siffra fel, och så stämmer den in på checksumman som beräknas i slutet http://www.aftonbladet.se/minekonomi/article18003720.ab
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Ngn som sett The great gatsby? den fick mig nästan gråta
<propus> vad är de för nå?
<peyam> film
<peyam> propus, tentan gick helt okej i linköping
<propus> peyam: härligt!
<peyam> propus, görs?
<peyam> Är det bara jag eller ger ubuntu allmänt dålig grafisk med hdmi?
<propus> peyam: inte mycket.. fixar lite med mina maskiner.
<peyam> låter bra
<propus> peyam: ingen aning.. har aldrig kört hdmi i ubuntu.
<einand> peyam: hdmi ger väl inte sämre bild än någon annan digital källa, den är ju identisk med dvi och displayport
<peyam> kan inte hålla med om att det ger bättre bild än dvi. men jag känner att jag inte får samma bra grafik som på windows
<einand> tror nog mer på drivarna isf
<einand> men är det rätt upplösning du skickar ut?
<peyam> ja det e det
<peyam> satt antialiasin på högsta. den gjorde den lite bättre
<peyam> kan va ngt fel på TVen jag använder
<peyam> använder tven som skärm
<propus> peyam: kanske tv'n som är dålig? :D
<peyam> mkt möjligt
<einand> nja, isf hade det vart lika dåligt i windows
<einand> jag brukar vara med om samma sak i mellanåt
<peyam> ja juste
<peyam> skönt o ha en 32 tum tv som skärm
<peyam> får 1990x ngnting i uplösning
<peyam> slipper dual skärm
<einand> man måste ha dualskärm ändå
<peyam> nääää
<einand> jag har två skärmar som lirar 2560x1440 och en som lirar 1920x180
<einand> 0
<peyam> det e jobbigt
<peyam> om de har två olika
<einand> nja, den är högståendes, den lilla, så den fungerar kanon att läsa dokumentation på
<peyam> ja precis. älskar o koda i såna
<einand> sedan så extra knäcker min ipad som skärm
<peyam> åhh
<peyam> du e nörd
<einand> rätt skönt att ha den som en "äkta" skärm, då man bara kan dra över grejer dit när man går på toan, eller skall gå bort till en kollega och visa nått
<einand> peyam: nackdelen är att det laggar, eller beror på wifi hastigheten men på jobbet suger det. Men fungerar bra för relativt "statiska" grejer
<peyam> ja.. det låter smart o praktiskt
<einand> har faktikt en skärm till, om man räknar efter, som jag använder ibland ;)
<einand> den är på 215 tum ;)
<peyam> hahaha undrar vad du har för grafikkort
<einand> några billiga nvidia
<peyam> har själv ett biligt moderkort. går ej att göra så mkt med det
<einand> Gforce GT 630
<einand> jag sa några, som i fler än ett
<peyam> aa jag såg det :)
<peyam> Radeon HD 8670 är mitt
<Coffe> vad tusan heter det där  hade för mig det var DOJO där man hittar små uppgifter att lösa på bästa sätt ?
<QTmaxjezy> söker fortfarande lite bitcoins, någon vänlig själ som vill sälja?
<QTmaxjezy> betalar bättre än alla onlineaktörer.
<QTmaxjezy> 2x normalpris
<einand> QTmaxjezy: vad är priset då?
<QTmaxjezy> 5000/btc typ
<einand> såom du har 250.000SEK
<QTmaxjezy> nej, en bitcoin kostar typ 6 k
<QTmaxjezy> jag betalar 12 / bitcoin isf i dagsläget
<QTmaxjezy> men jag behöver just nu bara köpa en mindre mängd.
<einand> jag säljer int mindre än 50 bitcoins
<QTmaxjezy>  0.0046284 BTC
<QTmaxjezy> behöver jag
<einand> vad skall du köpa?
<QTmaxjezy> loginaccess
<QTmaxjezy> värdet på dessa bitcoins är 36 kr enligt kapiton som ligger galet högt
<QTmaxjezy> jag dubblar kapiton
<MarioMario76> De är inte ens en Bitcoin.
<MarioMario76> So du menar Satoshi.
<MarioMario76> 1 Satoshi = 0.00000001 BTC.
<MarioMario76> Verkar inte finnas någon Bitcoin-kanal på svenska?
<QTmaxjezy> MarioMario76, vad är inte ens bitcoin?
<QTmaxjezy> och vad är satoshi?
<QTmaxjezy> det är väl för mycket begärt att få hjälp idag av sina medmänniskor
<propus> QTmaxjezy: du kan få köpa metamfetamin :D
<QTmaxjezy> propus, nah
<QTmaxjezy> jag vill bara ha bitcoins
<propus> detta var ett skämt..
<QTmaxjezy> jo, jag skämtade vidare
<propus> hehe
<propus> näeh.. drogar är ingen lösning.
<propus> servrar, nätverk och kvinnor är min drog..
<propus> inte för att de är speciellt billigt de heller..
<Spookan> propus: Nä, kvinnor kostar ju en hel del i drift.
<propus> Spookan: joo tyvärr.. men vad skulle man göra utan dom?
<Spookan> propus: youporn varje dag.. :P
<propus> Spookan: ahh men.. drag i aparaten till killar då eller... liksom om inte kvinnor fanns?
<Spookan> propus: Då får man bli munk. ;)
<propus> joo eller skjuta sig :)
<propus> fast de kan man ju inte..
<propus> livet är glatt..
<recharge> identify nateyxilis
<tiina> hej ngn här
<recharge> jag är här
<tiina> realubot e du här nu man kan fråga lite hjälp?
<recharge> ja, det är nog bättre att fråga realubot eller någon annan.. - jag är inte direkt någon tips nisse..  :)
<Spookan> tiina: Bättre du ställer frågan så svarar någon om de vet.
<propus> tiina: vad är problemet?
<tiina> jag kan inte installera amd/atil drivers får info om att jag har inte:/lib/modules/3.8.0-34-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<K350> har problem med find verktyget. Det listar ju bara katalogens innehåll och underkataloger..inte sökordet, någon?
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-13
<K350> c
<MarkusDBX> K350, vill du söka på ett ord i en fil?
<MarioMario76> Var kan man köpa en skruvmejsel som kan öppna ett Model M-tangentbord? Hexagonformade är skruvarna.
<Philip5> MarioMario76: på de flesta ställen som säljer verktyg
<Philip5> även kjell & co
<MarioMario76> Kan inte hitta någon.
<Philip5> MarioMario76: söker du på insektsnyckel?
<MarioMario76> Nej... hade ingen aning om det.
<MarioMario76> http://www.jula.se/insexnyckelsats-7delar-033317
<MarioMario76> Det där är ju en omvänd.
<MarioMario76> Skruvan är ju hexagon.
<MarioMario76> Skruvmejseln måste vara en hona.
<MarioMario76> *Skruven
<huttan> morron
<Philip5> MarioMario76: vadå? är skruvarna som hylsor?
<Philip5> huvudena som hylsor
<Philip5> MarioMario76: i så fall kolla på hylsnyckel
<MarioMario76> Philip5: http://i.imgur.com/DX2vBmF.jpg http://i.imgur.com/g2pRi0B.jpg
<MarioMario76> SÃ¥ ser det ut.
<Philip5> menär det inte urgröpta så det går ner en insektsnyckel i den?
<Philip5> annars får man köra med hylsnyckel
<MarioMario76> Nej, jag testade ju först med en sådan där "IKEA-nyckel".
<MarioMario76> Men de är inte gjorda så.
<MarioMario76> De är hanar.
<MarioMario76> Homosexuella nycklar funkar inte.
<MarioMario76> *skruvar och skruvmejslar
<Philip5> hylsnyckel är "honor"
<Philip5> MarioMario76: de övre i mitten i den här satsen: http://www.jula.se/mediaarchive/6156731/zoom/141047-jpg.jpg
<Philip5> men du behöver smala som går ner till hylsan
<K350> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<MarioMario76> Philip5: Ja, precis... de ska ju gå ned också.
<MarioMario76> Sjukt irriterande.
<MarioMario76> Vill ta upp det här tangentbordet nu!
<MarioMario76> *den
<MarioMario76> Förbannade specialskruvar.
<MarioMario76> Hatar när allt ska vara special.
<MarioMario76> Vad göra?
<huttan> MarioMario76: installera windows
<K350> Någon som kan något om stockholms orter här?
<huttan> K350: google maps??
<K350> huttan: euhm..jag är en noll apå den där :-(
<K350> försöke rklura ut om skogalundsklippan ligger vid ett ställe osm heter danvikstull...
<huttan> K350: jag kan inte hjälpa dig så mycket, är själv från Jönköping
<K350> får väl hoppas att någon 08:a trillar in så småningom :-)
<huttan> K350: inte jättelångt bort
<huttan> K350: dom verkar ganska nära
<K350> huttan: hm..inte?
<K350> försöker kolla karta..ligger det vid typ Södermalm?
<MarioMario76> huttan: Vad i helvete har Windows att göra med skruvmejslar?
<huttan> K350: vet inte
<huttan> K350: jag bara jämförde dom 2 du sa
<huttan> MarioMario76: vad har skruvmejslar o göra med ubuntu?
<K350> huttan: så det ena stället ligger där men typ inte det andra?
<K350> huttan: alltså ligger det hrä skogalundsklippan typ nära södermalm?
<huttan> K350: asså, danvikstull verkar ligga typ lite väster om skogalundsklippan
<huttan> som vart ett brf
<huttan> men du kan ju kolla själv, det tog mig 2min med google maps
<K350> huttan: vad är ett brf?
<huttan> K350: bostadsrättsförening
<K350> ehm..det är ju det jag försöker göra..jag är ju synkadad så jag har prfoble med kartan här
<huttan> K350: ah, det var ju inte bra
<K350> huttan: kan man säga att den hrä klipan ligge rpå typ gångavstånd från danvikstull?
<K350> huttan: om jag ser rätt så verkar det gå ett järnvägspår över någon bro där tror jag....asså tror jag..men ehm
<huttan> K350: jadå, du kan gå emellan
<K350> ok..ser jag rätt..den här klippan ligger typ drikt höger om den hrä born vid järnvägsspåret?
<huttan> K350: ser inget järnvägsspår
<huttan> K350: husen är typ böjda o vågiga
<K350> ok..det kanske är en bilväg då
<K350> jag ser typ en väg/järnväg eller vad de tär från södermalm över en bro
<huttan> vette fan vart södermalm e ..
<K350> det verkar var anågot vatten elle rnåt där..tror jag
<huttan> K350: vad har du för mail?
<huttan> nä hitta ett annat sätt
<K350> huttan: här
<huttan> K350: https://plus.google.com/107727200954270303204/about?hl=en
<K350> huttan:  du har dne i pm
<K350> kollar.........
<huttan> hur fan skickar jag vidare directions då
<huttan> K350: https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Folktandv%C3%A5rden+Danvikstull,+Alsn%C3%B6gatan,+Stockholm,+Sweden&daddr=Skogalundsklippan,+Sweden&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sll=59.311001,18.141348&sspn=0.054539,0.115099&geocode=FVwLiQMdbjQUASFF40U906FUUylFEyFZBHhfRjFF40U906FUUw%3BFX8JiQMdc24VASk_nSHEeIJfRjHMgiD9zuIemw&oq=danviks&t=h&mra=ls&z=14
<K350> oj
<K350>  det var ne lång länk......
<huttan> jo
<K350> uff..det här var inte helt lätt att se..varför har de inte google map för textwebläsare :-)
<huttan> K350: ganska bra o ha gui när du ska se kartor hehe
<K350> huttan: Men ok..får du också intrycket av att denhär skogalundsklippan ligger vid danvikstull?
<K350> huttan: Jo...men då är det en fördel att ha normal syn...
<huttan> K350: beror på vad man menar "vid", 10min med bil, 30min med buss
<K350> oj..då är det rätt långt bort
<huttan> 6km, inte så farligt
<huttan> du går det på 50min
<K350> okej..men då ligger det ju inte vid danvikstull utna en bit bort därifrån då....förstår jag det som
<huttan> K350: jepp
<K350> som du sa då...typ 10 min me dbil
<MarioMario76> huttan: Inte ett piss, din dryge jävel.
<K350> huttan: inte direkt promenadavstånd
<huttan> K350: nä det är ju en smaksak =)
<K350> huttan: Jo, det är sant. Ska kolla med någon 08:a också ...just in case :-) Tack för hjälpen!!!! :-D
<huttan> K350: gör det, för jag är inte säker på att det ens är rätt ställen :p
<K350> huttan: lite dåligt med folk så här dags av någon mystisk anledning :-)
<realubot> Vad var det för snubbe i svart hatt som var med i Debatt i kväll?
<K350> black hat?
<larsemil> yo
<Coffe> Tjena larsemil
<blurkis> morron
<coobra> :D
<recharge> morning
<larsemil> uppdaterar android sdk tools. ROOT TIME!
<Coffe> larsemil:  vilket OS ?
<larsemil> blir samma men ska in med ny kernel
<R4v3n> Hej!
<coobra> asså
<R4v3n> är det någon som vet om dessa minnen funkar till denna produkt
<R4v3n> denna produkt
<R4v3n> http://www.dustin.se/product/5010665124/hp-proliant-n54l-microserver-amd-turion-ii-2-2-2mb-2g-250gb/
<R4v3n> och dessa minnen http://www.dustin.se/product/5010667682/kingston-16gb-1333mhz-ddr3l-ecc-reg-cl9-dimm-4x4gb-dr-x8-1-35v-w-ts-intel/
<R4v3n> funkar ihop ?
<R4v3n> dessa rekommenderade någon mig men vet inte vad skillnaden dem emellan är den ena lite billigare än den andre http://www.dustin.se/product/5010639492/kingston-16gb-1333mhz-ddr3-ecc-cl9-2x8gb-kvr1333d3e9sk2-16g/
<propus> den serveren har bara stöd för 8gb
<propus> http://www.dustin.se/product/5010379071/kingston-module-4gb-ddr3-1x4gb-kth-pl313e-4g/?manufid=KTH-PL313E/4G
<propus> dom minnena ska du ha.
<propus> så nu vet du de :)
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Philip5> HeMan: är inte du ute och tågar som tomte?!
<HeMan> Philip5: jo, men bara på julafton
<coobra> :D
<HeMan> Philip5: de övriga dagarna är det bara mockups
<coobra> kan ni styra kaffe
<coobra> till mig
<Philip5> HeMan: trodde annars att du brölade fram "tippe tippe, tipp tapp" i något lussetåg...
<HeMan> nu har jag äntligen fått 433 MHz-prylar!
<HeMan> nu ska jag bara få tid att leka med dom
<HeMan> Philip5: nej, jag är sotare i luciatåget
<Philip5> hoppla
<HeMan> Philip5: jag provade med skjorta, jeans och trasig strumpor och försökte få vara "överbetald datakonsult"
<HeMan> Philip5: finns tydligen inga luciasånger om dom
<Philip5> HeMan: det är nog inte PK
<HeMan> Philip5: till nästa år skriver jag ett antal sånger om hur mycket överbetalda datakonsulter passar in i luciatågen
<Philip5> gör du rätt i
<Philip5> traditioner är till för att utvecklas
<HeMan> Philip5: jag ska se till att jag har lite väl valda arduino-prylar som blinkar och låter
<Philip5> vem kan inte vara för sånt?!
<HeMan> Philip5: mest för att understryka att det faktiskt är datakonsulterna som egentligen gör julen och lucia till något minnesvärt!
<HeMan> Philip5: själv då?
<Philip5> nä jag är nog för ful för att platsa i tåget... bara det vackra folket som får gå med
<blurkis> räcker det lilla minnet till raspberry pi verkligen till ett mediacenter? typ spela musik eller film?
<blurkis> funderar på en rasp.pi och sen ett skal med väggfästen och hänga den på väggen.. tyckte det var gulligt. :)
<HeMan> blurkis: jag har satt fast min med dubbelhäftande kardborre på baksidan av tv'n
<blurkis> HeMan: vad använder du den till? film?
<blurkis> en rasp.pi är ju sjukt billig sett till vad man får..
<HeMan> blurkis: mestadels 720p film
<blurkis> btw  finns det ngn minimal distribution enbart för mediaserver, typ?
<blurkis> mediacenter är kanske rätt ord
<propus> blurkis: borde väl gå att banta ner xbmc?
<propus> blurkis: smacka in xbmc live cd på ett usb minne.
<blurkis> propus: såg precis att xbmc hade en egen dist, ska prova på min lekdator :)
<propus> blurkis: :)
<larsemil> Coffe: blev visst cm11 när jag ändå höll på... ping barre
<Coffe> larsemil:  mest nyfiken om vilket os du kör toolet i
<larsemil> ubuntu såklart.
<Barre> larsemil: mm.. det var CM11 som krashade för mig (i.o.f.s. pga en trasig SD, men ändå) vilket gjorde att jag installerade 10.2 istället :P
<QTmaxjezy> verkar som om kapiton.se blåser sina kunder
<QTmaxjezy> bitcoins varit frysta i flera månader som jag förstått det på flashback
<blurkis> QTmaxjezy:  deras sida har en status-del med en hel del problem,  ser inte så imponerande ut..  verkar nästan som om sidan drivs av en enda hobbykille..
<QTmaxjezy> blurkis, ja, fast jag misstänker nog nästan att något annat ligger bakom
<QTmaxjezy> eventuellt en polisutredning eller något han tvingas hålla käft om
<blurkis> kan säkert vara så..  borde gå att ta reda på i så fall, allt sådant är ju offentligt, väl?
<QTmaxjezy> jo, fast det måste ju ligga inne en färdig förundersökning har jag för mig
<QTmaxjezy> och den håller nog poliserna på
<QTmaxjezy> att svenska staten ihop med bankerna skulle acceptera detta att växa sig fullt ut är otänkbart
<QTmaxjezy> det roliga måste ha ett slut
<blurkis> Jo, men om polisen stoppat verksamheten så måste ju ett formellt beslut fattats ngnstans, och det måste ju finnas protokoll på det?
<blurkis> kan tänka mig att en sådan verksamhet faller under speciella lager för bankverksamhet eller liknande, och kraven är säkert höga då.   så kan mycket väl vara så att myndigheter har ngt att tycka till om,
<Philip5> andol: tror du sida kommer svara?
<andol> Philip5: Antagligen inte. Baserat på deras historik verkar deras twitterkonto inte överdrivet dialogigt.
<Philip5> andol: brukar vara så med många organisationer. de vill använda twitter om pressreleasemedium men inte till dialog
<andol> Philip5: Sen är det iofs väldigt mycket svårare med dialog, då man helt plötsligt kan tänkas behöva förankra saker betydligt högre upp.
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> och risken att de tappar kontrollen
<andyland> Tjäna sig krappar! Jag har precis köpt mig en vps i Americas. Tycker ni man ska sätta upp en reverse proxy eller en vpn om man vill hålla på och streama ifrån Hulu tex?
<andol> andyland: Visst ligger Hulu helt i webbläsaren? I sådant fall är väl nästan det lättaste att låta ssh agera socksproxy?
<andyland> andol: Du har helt rätt där
<andyland> blir ju samma sak ifall man vill ha amerikanska netflix tex.
<andyland> ganska najs faktiskt att få 1.5TB/mån för cirka 380kr/år :D
 * andyland is a happy camper
<DrGrov> En liten OT fråga gällande det svenska 4G-nätet ifall någon kunde lite förklara.
<DrGrov> Vad är det vanliga download/upload farterna ni brukar få med typ tablet/telefon osv.?
<andyland> DrGrov: Jag har haft vänner som kommit upp i 80/40 via en 4G router trådad till dator dock. Vet inte om det hjälper men men
<DrGrov> Ja tack, det hjälper en hel del. Ville lite jämföra vad jag betalar här hemma i Finland för mitt 4G abonnemang för min nyinförskaffade Nexus 7" 4G 2013 ed.
<DrGrov> Kom upp till 51.66 Mbit/s ner och ca. 45 Mbit/s upp då jag testade. Dom lovade 50Mbit ner, så lite bättre t.om.
 * DrGrov är också en happy camper
<andyland> DrGrov: Kul! Vad har du i bandbredd då? Det brukar ju dom svenska leverantörerna vara ganska snåla med
<DrGrov> andyland: Har fullständigt obegränsad bandbredd
<andyland> Fancy
<DrGrov> På telefon har jag vanligt 3G med obegränsad, Nexus sjuan med 4G. Tänkte dock lägga om till telefonen också 4G men märkte att det har blivit problematiskt med telefonsamtal då man har skiftat mellan 3G och 4G.
<DrGrov> Vad är det vanliga svenska operatörer ger i bandbredd typ? 10-20Gb / mån?
<andyland> 1GB för 3G på dom billigaste telefonabonnemangen, tror att det ligger på 20-40GB för 4G :/
<andyland> Telenor har till exempel ingen obegränsad bandbredd för deras 4G modem
<DrGrov> Telenor är ju dock säkerligen bra mycket dyrare / mån?
<DrGrov> Alltså förstås andra vägen LOL
<marcelunilsson> hallå är det någon som är vaken och kanske har koll på starcraft 2 i xubuntu?:D
<Linda^> Ja stanna inte kvar och vänta på svar, för all del!
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<DrGrov> Något bra sätt att hitta en bra file hosting tjänst som kan anses vara säker och har inga filöverföringsbegränsningar och mycket utrymme?
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-14
<Pipster_> leave
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> 2
<andol> morgens
<Spookan> God morgon.
<Screedo> allt väl?
<Philip5> kena och god morgon swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena godmorgon
<Philip5> har du drabbats av julstress än då?
<swecarp> nej det är lugnt
<Philip5> här också. den kommer nog nästa helg
<swecarp> men jag börjar få releas stress
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> mycket som du ska testa
<swecarp> hinner inte testa alla uppdateringar får en ny liv version i veckan  och hitils så har jag inte hittat något som ställer till det
<swecarp> så beta 2 kommer inom kort
<Philip5> alltid nått
<swecarp-1> Philip5:  till baka  nu
<Philip5> hehe, ser det
<Philip5> och nu är du nummer 1 ;)
<swecarp-1> har bara lite problem med intel/ nvida grafiken  det är lätt fixat men det har nog dom flesta distarna problem med
<Philip5> är det med laptop?
<swecarp-1> japp
<Philip5> är det nvidia optimus?
<swecarp-1> nope  GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M / GT 620M/625M/630M]
<swecarp-1> ihop med intel 810 kort
<realubot> "Problemet är att vi vanliga internetamatörer står handfallna. Vi kan inte kryptera våra hemligheter och gömma oss. Det finns de som vill hjälpa. Piratpartisten och Pirate Bay-grundaren Peter Sunde håller på att utveckla en app till mobiltelefonen som även teknikidioter som du och jag ska kunna använda. Den heter Hemlis och ska ha ett gränssnitt som gör det lika lätt att vara anonym på internet som att g
<realubot> Sedan när blev Sunde piratpartist?
<realubot> Jag trodde han var trädkramare.
<blurkis> swecarp: vad är det ör projekt?
<Philip5> han buggrapporterar för en dist
<blurkis> ah
<MarioMario76> Han är en äcklig, självgod idiot.
<MarioMario76> Och alla mediahoror suger hans kuk som vanligt, som alltid är fallet me äckliga, självgoda idioter av hans slag.
<MarioMario76> *med
<andol> Va? :)
<Spookan> andol: För mycket socker. ;)
<larsemil> Barre: startat bloggen?
<larsemil> Barre: letar och letar men hittar inget inlägg
<DrGrov> Gokväll, något Ubuntu kul på gång?
<realubot> einand: SÃ¥g du snubben i svart hatt i Debatt?
<Philip5> realubot: ska du införa att alla måste ni-a dig?!
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-15
<MarioMario76> Svart hatt i Debatt?
<MarioMario76> Rimmar fett.
<MarioMario76> Diggar lätt.
<Spookan> WOW!
<MarioMario76> Spookan: ?
<realubot> Magic Trackpad + Linux. Bra eller anus?
<Spookan> MarioMario76: World Of Warcraft.
<MarioMario76> Spookan: Okej. Sammanhanget var ologiskt.
<MarioMario76> Vet någon var man kan få en massa icke-registrerade, fungerande SIM-kort? Alltså bara för att ta emot SMS.
<MarioMario76> Inte skicka.
<Spookan> MarioMario76: Vilket sammanhang?
<MarioMario76> Spookan: Du bara sade "WOW!" mitt i allt.
<Spookan> MarioMario76: Testa din lokala affär och köp ett kontantkort.
<MarioMario76> Har ingen lokal affär.
<MarioMario76> Vad kostar de styck i så fall?
<MarioMario76> Vill inte betala dyra pengar för sådan skit.
<MarioMario76> Behöver ju kontinuerligt nya också.
<Spookan> Ingen aning, tror telias ligger på 99kr styck..
<MarioMario76> Fy fan...
<Spookan> Vet inte om du kan beställa Lyca gratis..
<MarioMario76> Borde vara 1 kr max.
<MarioMario76> Lyca :S
<MarioMario76> Går att beställa ett gratis från Comviq, men de ska ha personnummer och leverera till folkbokföringsadress blabla.
<Spookan> Fast då är det väl bara ett per beställning.
<MarioMario76> Perverst övervakningssamhälle.
<Spookan> MarioMario76: http://www.lycamobile.se/se/free-sim-request
<MarioMario76> Ja, de vill ju ha en massa info.
<MarioMario76> Vill ha en bunt på typ 50 st.
<MarioMario76> Utan någon som helst info knuten.
<Spookan> Ok.
<MarioMario76> Ja.
<MarioMario76> Tips, tack.
<realubot> Wacom Bamboo Pad Light + Linux. Bra eller anus?
<MarioMario76> Skit oavsett OS.
<larsemil> hmm
<blurkis> sööööndag.
<MarioMario76> Var kan jag köpa en jävla massa SIM-kort?
<MarioMario76> Så man kan ha till att skapa konton och skit när man behöver.
<bamsefar> What?
<blurkis> konton?
<blurkis> fuffens på g? :)
<propus> God morgon gott folk!
<lord4163> Hur kan jag ha bott här i Sverige hos de här idioter. Jävla EON myrknullar fittor.
<lord4163> #timetobuyanUPS
<MarioMario76> EON?
<bamsefar> lord4163: Det är ju ingen i den kanalen. :(
<bamsefar> lord4163: Och skärpning på språket..
<lord4163> Japp, strömavbrott som vanligt varje 5 minuter
<MarioMario76> Otroligt mycket självhat i den här kanalen.
<lord4163> Var kan man köpa en LG IPS237L i Sverige?
<realubot> Vem av er konstruerar en programvara som sparar t.ex. alla Google-sökningar så att man har lika bra koll på allt man har sökt efter som Google har?
 * realubot har en kunskapsunderläge om sig själv mot Google.
<realubot> Google knows ...
<realubot> more about you than you do yourself.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig var ni läste det först.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad menar du? ni-a mig? Vad betyder det?
<Philip5> realubot: att tilltala dig med ni istället för du
<Philip5> som de pratade om senare i Debatt
<lord4163> Philip5: är du så pass gammal redan?
<MarioMario76> Jag har kommit fram till att den här analen är full av idioter.
<andol> En färre nu?
<propus> Haha
<propus> Aha vad ska man hitta på idag då?
<lord4163> propus: Bra på scripting? Så får du hjälpa mig ;)
<propus> lord4163: näeh tyvärr :)
<propus> lord4163: vad ska du göra för script?
<lord4163> propus: ah det e php, den skall generera random reklam.
<propus> lord4163: php är nice.. dock har jag inte lärt mig nog mycket än för att bemästra de du vill ha gjort :)
<lord4163> propus: Ja det är ett enkelt språk att lära sig.
<lord4163> Nu var det typ två veckor sen jag började på det så nu måste jag försöka begripa den igen :P
<propus> lord4163: bra minne men kort? :D
<lord4163> Jag e ba en idiot.
<propus> lord4163: näeh de tror jag inte.. va inte så negativ mot dig själv :)
<lord4163> Behöver någon mentor, man blir galen när man ska göra allting själv.
<propus> lord4163: en mentor är nice att ha..
<realubot> "Bara ett enda land – Belgien – köpte in årets TV-sändning från Nobelbanketten."
 * realubot antecknar.
<lord4163> propus: Ensam är stark.
<realubot> Philip5: Varför?
<realubot> Philip5: Vad får dig att tro det?
<propus> lord4163: de är sant.
<yarre> Hur kommer det sig att Flash är så avsevärt mycket sämre i Firefox jämfört med Chrome? Jag vet att dom levererar med sin egen version av flash men ändå.. så stor skillnad borde de ju inte va
<itmannen> Goddag i stugvärmen. Kikar in en kortis. Jag har varit frånvarande från debatterna ganska länge nu.
<realubot> Du är så välkommen så itman.
<itmannen> realubot< Tackar. Men min vistelse just nu blir kortvarig.
<itmannen> Ha de gott alla. Jag återkommer
<hanes> Hallå, Har ett litet problem med ljud över hdmi. Kör PCM ljud ut från min laptop (intel) och det funkar fint i ca 1.5 min sedan droppar ljudet i ca 0.5 sec för att sedan fortsätta igen. Någon som har en ide vad det kan vara? Jag har inaktiverat auto-mute i alsamixer men samma problem kvarstår.
<recharge|2> Jag behöver hjälp med hur jag synkar min thunderbird kalender med google calendar.. Jag tror jag har gjort de flesta stegen och kan synka google calendar --> thunderdbird men inte tvärt om.. verkar som att tillägget fryser när jag ska ange min mail.. Någon som kan hjälpa mig?
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Qvak> går att installera nåt som är unstable (beta) utan att man måste dra ner hela systemet i unstable
<recharge> Jag behöver hjälp med hur jag synkar min thunderbird kalender med google calendar.. Jag tror jag har gjortser man på.. - jag fick det att synkronisera mellan thunderbird och google calendar :)
<recharge> oj
<recharge> felpost
<recharge> jag fick det att funka!
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-08
<madbear> realubot: zup dawgy
<propus> god morgon!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<propus> läget? :)O
<HeMan> riktigt bra!
<HeMan> labbade lite med min esp8266 i går
<HeMan> drog på LUA på den
<HeMan> fick den att prata wifi
<HeMan> sen somnade jag med laptopen på magen... :)
<propus> hehe nice :)
<propus> HeMan: vad händer och fötter idag då?
<HeMan> propus: måste kolla vad som är kvar att göra då jag var sjuk i fredags
<propus> HeMan: okej.. vad jobbar du med?
<nimnil> han bara leker
<HeMan> jepp!
 * HeMan lekfarbror!
<HeMan> nu är det drift och underhåll på ett halvstort system med ca 200 servrar, blandat fysisk och virtuella
<propus> HeMan: okej :).. låter ju som ett roligt jobb :)
<HeMan> Men nu; KAFFE!
<Amoz> oooh kaffe
 * realubot är upptagen med att revolutionera sällskapsspelsbranschen.
<propus> realubot: går det bra? :)
<realubot> propus: Det går så där. Jag ska ställa en avancerad fråga till einand nu. Om han kan svaret på den frågan så går det ännu bättre.
<propus> realubot: hehe okej :)
<realubot> propus: Är du beredd? För nu kommer frågan till einand.
<propus> ok
<realubot> einand: Google Maps har väl ändå inte så hög upplösning och detaljrikedom att man kan urskilja "ansiktsdrag" eller vad du skrev?
 * realubot startar timern för att klocka einands svarstid.
<propus> hehe
<realubot> einand: Google Maps kan väl ändå inte jämföras med flygfotografier tagna av en "ballongkamera"?
 * realubot ger einand tidspåslag för dubbelfråga.
<realubot> Eller tidsavdrag?
<realubot> Hjälp! Jag vet inte om jag ska ge einand tidspåslag eller tidsavdrag!
 * realubot äter en fiskgratäng istället.
<Dynamit> Tja
<Dynamit> läget?
<[F]adE> Linda^, känner mig skapligt dum i huvudet när jag insåg varför HDMI ej funkade. Så går det när man aldrig ger det en chans nykter : P Behövde bara öppna amd catalyst center och aktivera skärm nr 2 hah.. /:
<Linda^> [F]adE: wat
<[F]adE> watwat?
<Linda^> Eller jag menar.. okej!
<[F]adE> Men löste det idag iaf och fick tummen ur att städa och möblera om med.'
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<Linda^> Okej. I wasn't aware there was a problem.. typ
<Linda^> minns inte att vi ska ha pratat om det här
<propus> Dynamit: det är bara bra.. själv då?
<Dynamit> så där mycket göra
<Dynamit> bråkar med http://pastebin.com/gdiscz7E rad 54
<realubot> Alla som saknar möjligheten att prenumerera på Instagram och Twitter via feed räcker upp en hand.
 * realubot går ut ur kanalen och stänger dörren försiktigt efter sig.
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<realubot> Ordningen återställd.
<madbear> realubot: sluta dissa mig då
<madbear> görs
<Linda^> stackars lilla arga björnen
<madbear> Linda^: ja, dags att kliva på arbetspasset snart
<madbear> hemma, vid datorn.
<madbear> *pepp*
<Linda^> madbear: Jaså?
<madbear> ja, jo jag har lite konstiga tider, durå?
<David-A__> finns barn som diagnostiserats med adhd INNAN de börjat skolan?
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> E det ngn som vet hur jag tar bort den där setting manager categorin i xubuntu
<peyam> den kom med en uppdatering
<Linda^> Ja vänta inte på svar. Gör inte det!
<Linda^> David-A__: Tror det.
<David-A__> Linda^: tack för svaret (jag försökte ställa samma fråga i google, men efter 3 klick inte hittet nåt bra)
<David-A__> (nu har jag formulerat om frågan till google med bara 3 ord, o hittat svar efter bara 2 klick)
<Linda^> David-A__: Vad gav google för svar?
<David-A__> med den 10 ord långa frågan, mer om asperger o dyslexi, inte om adhd (inte sökt längre än 3 klick)
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<realubot> madbear: Jag dissar inte dig. Jag har bara inte orkat svara för jag har varit på språng eller bara tittat in för att logga ut typ.
<realubot> David-A__: Varför skulle det inte finnas det?
<realubot> David-A__: Vad går din fråga ut på?
<David-A__> realubot: det var ett [censur] nyss som fick mej att undra. google svara lite tvetydigt 5-6 år el 7-10 år, linda svara med ett entydigt jakande "tror det"
<realubot> Ett [censur]? Vad är det för någonting?
<realubot> Ett tecken från Gud?
<realubot> David-A__: Det märks väl oftast först i skolan.
<realubot> David-A__: Det är bra att du inte skriver ut känsliga ord i kanalen.
<realubot> Tror det är så med dyslexi och ADHD mm att det märks först iom skolan och vuxenlivets krav på individen.
<realubot> Vem lär sig läsa innan man lärt sig alfabetet i skolan?
<David-A__> realubot: teorin enl [censur] var att adhd skapades av den klassiska skol-situationen, sitt ner, var tyst, inte leka, upprepa tråkiga moment
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-09
<Barre> hur kan jag se (från terminalen) vilket/vilka paket som är beroende av ett annat? Jag har ett paket som är autoinstallerat och jag är nyfiken på beroendet och hur/varför det är installerat
<Barre> btw... god morgon
<christoffer> apt-get rdepends kanske
<Barre> hittade :)
<Barre> aptitude why
<christoffer> Barre, perfekt ju...riktigt fina svar får man av "why"
<christoffer> "Unable to find a reason to install virtualbox"
<Barre> hahaha... förmodligen för att du installerade det och att det inte blev installerat automatiskt p.g.a. ett beroende
<christoffer> Barre, jo precis ...tänkte bara på att svaret var så ...nedsättande...nästan. ...kan ju översätta det till "hahaha, varför har du installerat den där skiten!?"
<Barre> =)
<christoffer> sådant som förgyller arbete i terminalen
<realubot> När man trodde att den politiska soppan i Sverige inte kunde bli värre så kliver Fi in i debatten.
<realubot> För att låsa upp blockpolitiken. Hur tänker Schyman nu? Hennes parti kommer bara ta väljare från V och då blir det bara en ännu mer splittrad rödgrön röra än efter senaste valet.
<[F]adE> Urgh, ett dygns problem för jag installerade 14.10
<[F]adE> Men nu tror jag allt är ordning igen ..
<realubot> Och ett till utpressarparti.
<gkeen_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQC1D5mvkdY
<Dynamit> Hej och hå
<blurkis> Dynamit: hej och två
<realubot> gkeen_: Låter bra men mindre bra att det är en proprietär programvara.
<gkeen_> realubot: iofs.. får väl vänta på heml.is då :)
<blurkis> ngn som vet ifall man kan peka om bahnhofs .st domän mot ett specifikt ip?  Får en sådan via abonnemanget gratis men det verkar som om det inte går..? märkligt
<Laban> Beror på om du har tillgång till DNS:en.
<maxjezy> vad väljer ni, macbook pro eller surface pro? senaste modeller av respektive.
<Spookan> Macbook Pro såklart.
<nimnil> är det en sån "pest eller kolera"?
<einand> maxjezy: vilken mac
<maxjezy> einand, https://www.dustin.se/product/5010792036/surface-pro-3-ci7-8gb512gb-12-w8p?ssel=true&gclid=COXz2_jOucICFaTOcgodoxMAmg#
<maxjezy> eller https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010797282/macbook-pro-with-retina-display?ssel=false&_ga=1.182071343.923459846.1418150670
<maxjezy> tycker de två är jämnförbara både i pris och lite annat
<Spookan> Mums! PÃ¥ nr2!
<maxjezy> ingen som väljer surface pro?
<maxjezy> kom igen nu, någon?
<nimnil> maxjezy: varför inte något åt det här hållet? https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010779100/latitude-e5540
<maxjezy> nimnil, du har ju en förkärlek till dell
<nimnil> nej
<nimnil> men jag menar, det finns ju massa fina datorer i den klassen
<nimnil> lenovo yoga pro 3
<nimnil> t.ex.
<maxjezy> jo, men det skulle bli allt för jobbigt för mig och nämna fler modeller :)
<maxjezy> yoga 3 verkar dock nice
<madbear> realubot: sparka in dörren?
<huttan> if (nigger == 1) return "nigguh";
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-10
<realubot> madbear: Nej. Jag låter bli det i dag. Det blir så dyrt för gemenskapen med alla nya dörrar.
<einand> realubot: tack för respekten
<Barre> någon som testat? http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1434
<christoffer> Barre, "on rails" updates är ju inte så passande i Sverige dock ^^
<christoffer> hela snacket om "transactional updates, transactional docker och transactional XYZ" är ovanför mitt huvud...vad syftar det till?
<Barre> christoffer: ja, hur skall man förklara det.. applikationerna ligger i "containers" och är helt isolerade från varandra, samt att uppdateringarna sker på "diff"-basis istället för hela paket.
<christoffer> Barre, men binärer kan ju inte uppdateras som diffs? ...eller är det något man har fixat på något sätt?
<christoffer> senaste halvåret nere i mikrokontroller träsket har ju gjort att man tappar kontakten med moln-tjänster och allt som är det "nya" ;)
<Barre> christoffer: om du ändrar en byte i en binär eller help-fil för apache2 och använder deb-paket genom apt så laddas hela apache2-deb-paketet ner
<christoffer> mjo
<Barre> christoffer: vad leker du med för mc?
<christoffer> just nu är det "debug on hardware" på en PIC32
<Barre> sköj
<christoffer> hade väl varit roligare att skriva om från början med vettigt test ramverk så som Unity, CppUTest eller Cgreen men men ...Microchips IDE ...(MPLAB X IDE) är inte den enklaste att ha att göra med.
<christoffer> nästa projekt blir det terminalen och härliga fina byggskript om jag får bestämma.
<christoffer> Barre, men utöver det ska jag inte klaga...mikrokontrollers är roliga och har sina egna små problem man möter.
<Barre> jag lekte med PIC för ett gäng år sedan, gav upp det när min programmerare inte fungerade på mina nya datorer (parrallell-ports-programmerare). Tänkte ge det en ny chans för nått år sen men fastnade för AVR istället
<Barre> så jag gav bort mina PIC jag hade kvar 0)
<christoffer> bra val...inte äns kompilatorn från Microchip kan man installera "unattended" så kan inte använda den på vettigt sett på min byggserver/testserver.
<christoffer> "unattended" innebär bland annat att man måste trycka enter 13 gånger för att godkänna licensen.
<christoffer> :)
<Barre> hahah..
<christoffer> bättre med sudo apt-get install avr-gcc -y
<realubot> einand: Vad har jag nu gjort?
<realubot> "Polisen tänker börja använda drönare i sitt arbete. Därför ska nu tre operatörer att utbildas på Försvarsmakten flygutbildning. "Vi hoppas att det ska underlätta våra arbetsmetoder.""
<realubot> Det var väl bara en tidsfråga.
<realubot> En fråga som är helt oberoende av polisens nya drönare: Hur tar man på bästa sätt ner en drönare? Jag tror det var Iran som tog ner en av amerikanernas drönare (eller om den kraschlandade).
<HeMan> realubot: beror nog på storleken på drönaren
<molgrum> hej jag testade att flasha en usb-sticka med 14.04.1, kollade md5sum och det var rätt. när jag bootar så maler den ett tag och sen kernel panic :(
<molgrum> tänkte testa att flasha 14.10 från windows nu, se om det funkar bättre
<realubot> molgrum: Hur kontrollerade du stickans md5sum?
<einand> realubot: du lät bli att sparka in dörren
<molgrum> realubot, kollade iso-filen bara
<einand> md5sum /dev/device
<einand> fast du, du kopiera väl inte bara iso filen till stickan?
<realubot> molgrum: Man måste använda specialkommandon för att kontrollera Ubuntu på DVD och jag misstänker att det är likadant på USB. Gjorde du det eller kontrollerade du iso-filen som du använde för att skapa det bootbara USB:t?
<einand> realubot: behövs inga special kommandon
<realubot> einand: Jasså.
<molgrum> einand, nej jag följde ubuntus guide för det
<realubot> einand: Okej. Gjorde det förr.
<molgrum> använde usb-creator-gtk tror jag
<einand> realubot: aldrig behövts
<realubot> molgrum: Testa Unetbootin.
<einand> molgrum: dra ner deras iso fil, skriv bara dd if=ubuntu.iso /dev/usbstickan
<realubot> molgrum: Det brukar fungerar. Jag tror att ditt problem är at någonting har gått fel i "tillverkningen" av ditt bootbara USB.
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> vore enklast att göra det från min win8 laptop
<realubot> einand: Jo. Man har behövt göra en specialare för att kontrollera CDs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<molgrum> är det lika bra?
<einand> realubot: har jag aldrig använt mig av
<realubot> einand: Det beror väl på in- och utspår om jag förstår det rätt.
<molgrum> annars får jag konka datorer igen :)
<einand> molgrum: win32writer
<einand> då
<einand> molgrum: http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<einand> molgrum: öppna ubuntu ison, välj vilken usb sticka du har
<einand> bränn skiten
<molgrum> ok
<einand> och starta om med stickan i
<molgrum> men måste jag formattera den nu? jag vet inte om det är fat32
<realubot> molgrum: Det brukar gå för mig med Unetbootin.
 * realubot blir upphetsad av Unetbootin.
<molgrum> nåt md5sum-program till windows att rekommendera när jag sk agöra detta?
<molgrum> kolla ison och sen stickan
<heise2k> molgrum: nej, fat32 behövs inte. du skriver på stickan direkt
<einand> molgrum: det gör programmet automatiskt åt dig
<molgrum> oj, sweet
<molgrum> enligt canonical behöver man md5summer.org också einand
<einand> molgrum: md5sum är bara ett verfifikationsverktyg, inte ett krav
<einand> iaf, writer32 gör det åt dig
<molgrum> ok, litar på dig :)
<einand> visserligen, du ser inte sifforna, men den verifierar att filerna är identiska
<Dynamit> Baaa
<Dynamit> jäkla kod att inte vilja
<Dynamit> det är nog einand fel
<Dynamit> :P
<einand> Dynamit: vad gör du nu då?
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/j92bMkqU
<Dynamit> empfortnox_request får hela tiden 403 som svar ändå så finns det inga fel vad varken jag eller en i Supporten på FortNox kunde se i koden
<Dynamit> eller ja han kollad på initialrequest men det är ju mer eller mindre samma
<Dynamit> men det värsta är att koden har funkat förut
<Dynamit> så vet i fan vart felet ligger
<einand> vad säger loggen då?
<Dynamit> haha har inte tänkt på den
<Dynamit> se bra du pratar förstånd med mig
<Dynamit> som vanligt :P
<Dynamit> har liksom debug_display igång
<Dynamit> så tänkte inte på filen debug
<Dynamit> haha
 * einand irriterar sig på att myndighetspersoner är så otroligt korkade
<Dynamit> vad bra att jag inte är det då :P
<einand> försöker få svar ifrån radio och tv myndigheterna, och dom skickar bara standard copy och past svar, som inte ens är relevanta till min fråga
<Dynamit> Nej om du har dator behöver du inte pröjsa för licensen
<Dynamit> det har ju de fattat själva till och med
<Dynamit> förutsatt du inte har radio för då åker du ändå på den
<einand> var inte radiotjänsten jag snackar med
<einand> jag håller på och startar en egen tv-kanal
<Dynamit> äsch sänd på förhög frekvens och vinn slaget om frekvenserna haha :P
<molgrum> hmm blir samma sak som när jag kör från dvd, står att cpun är för varm och throttlas. sen visas uppstartslogon och den laddar än
<molgrum> det ska väl inte ta minuter att ladda?
<Dynamit> låter som du måste byta pasta
<Dynamit> beror på maskinen
<Dynamit> CPU stryps om den börjar bli förvarm
<molgrum> attans
<Dynamit> baa einand blir ingen debug fast jag satt den till högsta som går i wp
<Dynamit> Det som är att tittar jag på innehållet som skickas till FortNox så ser det rätt ut, men uppenbart är något galet
<Dynamit> eftersom det inte funkar som det skall längre
<Laban> einand: Ubuntu TV? ;)
<einand> nix
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte 16/12 kl 20:00 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<Dynamit> Jag blir nästan Djugårdare på mitt problem
<maxjezy> någon som känner till någon otg usb hub?
<Dynamit> dessvärre inte maxjezy
<maxjezy> det var synd Dynamit
<HeMan> maxjezy: det räcker inte med en otg-kabel till en usb-hub då?
<Dynamit> Borde göra i teorin iför sig
<maxjezy> HeMan, hade varit smidigt med en sladd mindre
<HeMan> maxjezy: jo
<maxjezy> usb mini är så känsligt som det är
<maxjezy> gud vad jag hatar det.
<maxjezy> visst om det hade varit 2007
<Dynamit> Är det någon av er som är insnöad i skickande av json
<maxjezy> inte jag :)
<Dynamit> koden har funkat förut men något är fan fel i den nu så får alltid 403
<Dynamit> och ser fan inte felet i koden
<Barre> är det en klient som får 403 i respons? är inte det serverns sätt att säga NEIN, FORBIDDEN!
<Dynamit> nja den säger att jag inte är authoriserad
<Dynamit> men det är just det den skickar koden med i förfrågan om att jag ska få komma in
<Dynamit> fan
<HeMan> 3.14 i last!
<Dynamit> de höjer .se avgiften nästa år
<Dynamit> nu fattar jag noll HeMan
<einand> Dynamit: Dynamit säkert för att täcka förlusten med att dom gett bort 1 miljon .se i år
<Dynamit> behöver inte betala min först nästa år ändå
<Dynamit> inte den som kommer utan den efter
<einand> alla med svenskt personnummer fick ett gratis domänamn
<einand> eller får
<Dynamit> De har jag missat
<Dynamit> äger en .se och en annan .eu .eu ska jag behålla bara för gå gallfeber på den som äger .nu .se .biz haha
<einand> vad äger du för .nu då?
<Dynamit> theinternationals.eu äger jag en som kallas Akita äger de andra theinternationals med nämnda topdomäner
<einand> ok
<einand> parkerad hos loopia
<Dynamit> haha ja
<Dynamit> devedition.theinternationals.eu är inte parkerad men pekar inte emot rätt maskin längre och orkar inte bry mig då jag inte har med sidan göra längre
<Dynamit> låt oss säga så här Akita och en annan som håller på sidan är jävligt naiva
<Dynamit> de tror plan-text och köra allt som root är bra idé blandannat
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag kör top på en server, och den hade nyss 3.14 i last
<Dynamit> oj
<Dynamit> 3.14 är ju rätt mycket men beror iför sig på hur många besökare etc.
<HeMan> well
<HeMan> inga besökare...
<HeMan> ingen web-server
<HeMan> den har 4 cores så den är inte särskillt tungt lastad
<Dynamit> då har du väl klienter anslutna
<HeMan> användarna ssh'ar in
<HeMan> och kör lite byggen på den
<Dynamit> själv så skulle jag behöva hitta esxi 3.5 licens hade förut men har sumpat den
<HeMan> tyckte bara det var roligt att det var ett närmevärde till pi som lasten var
<Dynamit> Baa jag blir fan Djurgårdare snaryt
<Dynamit> snart
<Dynamit> och det är illa
<Dynamit> Kan du inte slå mig med idé klubban HeMan
<Dynamit> Fan dog alla
<Dynamit> jag börjar bli desperat
<Linda^> va ni chattar!
<Dynamit> Ja vad är man annars här för
<Linda^> idle?
<Linda^> trodde jag
<Dynamit> vad ska man då ha IRC till
<Linda^> idle! Sa jag
<Linda^> :(
<Dynamit> om man bara ska "vila" hela tiden
<Linda^> Samt läsa vad andra skriver :P
<pinnen> o linda
<Linda^> o pinnen
<pinnen> :D
<pinnen> <3
<Linda^> va
<Dynamit> sätt henne på pinnen :P
<pinnen> haha
<Linda^> lugna er nu
<Linda^> vem är denna pinnen?
<pinnen> jag vet inte, jag såg ditt namn här nu på mirkken och vart nyfiken.. linda det är så ovanligt :)
<Linda^> Linda är faktiskt det namn som var mest populärt när jag föddes :P
<Linda^> bland tjejer då
<Linda^> Mamma är sån jävla mainstream
<pinnen> ja, fanken :) ähh Linda är ett bra namn!
<Linda^> Det är ett vackert namn om man ska tro spanjorerna
<Dynamit> i IRC så är rätt ovanligt ändå med tjejer men det har väl bättrat sig med tiden ;)
<Linda^> :P
<pinnen> det är bara jag som är trött och är för lat att resa mig ur stolen och fara hem från jobbet
<Linda^> Dynamit: Alltså, jag vet inte vilka kanaler du hänger i, men jag hänger i kanaler där det finns massa tjejer :P
<Linda^> Jag kom just hem från jobbet! Fast jag jobbade inte.
<pinnen> det var rät mycket tjejer förut på mirkket
<pinnen> rätt
<pinnen> ialf på #månen@undernet :)
<pinnen> Linda^: haha, det låter som den perfekta kombon det!
<pinnen> fortfarande där, men ändå inte liksom :)
<Linda^> pinnen: Äsch, var på utvecklingssamtal bara :)
<pinnen> okej, ja men då förstår jag
<Linda^> Skulle ta en timme.. Och jag tänkte "men vi hade ju precis möte, vafan ska vi snacka om?"
<Linda^> tog 1,5 timme :p
<Dynamit> själv så är jag överallt men ändå skriver jag här vart jag än är
<Dynamit> :P
<pinnen> utvecklingssamtal, det räknas som dubbel arbetsdag vilket betyder att du kan ta sovmorgon med gott samvete imorgon
<Linda^> pinnen: Jag är ledig imorrn :
<Linda^> :P
<pinnen> grymt!
<Linda^> Är pinnen ett vanligt nick på irc eller?
<Dynamit> nä nu börjar jag känna hur jag börjar bli apa på problem helvetet
<Linda^> hängde en pinnen/pinne på annat nät en gång, i en kanal som jag hängde i.
<pinnen> Linda^: jag har haft detta nicket i bra många år nu :)
<Linda^> på typ.. qnet och så med?
<pinnen> jag skulle kunna vara den första pinnen på irc faktiskt
<pinnen> ja
<Linda^> hm
<pinnen> quakenet och freenode
<pinnen> och undernet när det var "stort"
<Linda^> Vafanvareförkanaldå
<Linda^> vi har nog hängt i samma kanal förut
<Linda^> på qnet
<Linda^> jag nickade nog segoflic då
<pinnen> ohh kommer inte ihåg :)
<pinnen> #php.se #linux.se
<pinnen> #sweclockers
<pinnen> låg i rätt många kanaler
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> hm
<pinnen> kommer inte ihåg .)
<Linda^> tror det var den där kanalen där yarre hängde
<Dynamit> Haha själv är man i typ 38kanaler just nu
<pinnen> just fan!
<pinnen> yarre
<Dynamit> så ibland lyser det som jäkla julgran i terminalen
<pinnen> han som var så jäkla snabb att skriva på tangentbordet
<Linda^> Dynamit: Cool! Du vet vad dom säger.. den med flest kanaler när han dör vinner
<Dynamit> Haha är så när man måste hålla koll på en jäkla massa saker
<pinnen> Dynamit: haha, samma här!
<Dynamit> då hamnar man i många kanaler
<pinnen> fixade lite xchat -färger i irssi här om dagen också, så nu är alla nick olika färger osv :)
<Dynamit> minst 10 av kanalerna är relaterade till Homebrew världen
<pinnen> väldigt färgglatt
<Dynamit> xchat usch GUI
<Dynamit> tackar vet jag ren terminal :P
<pinnen> hehe jorrå, jag har kört en väldigt enfärgad nu i flera år, tänkte jag skulle testa att skilja på nicken och utyttna färgkodningen i terminalen :)
<Barre> export PS1="" && clear  = ren terminal :P
<Dynamit> Jag har blowfish i klienten så vill jag att ni inte ska fatta någonting är det lätt fixat haha
<Dynamit> :P
<Linda^> Ja, vi tycker om att inte fatta något :o
<pinnen> Dynamit: haha, ja.. det är bara de få utvalda som får nyckeln misstänker jag? :)
<pinnen> undra om man ska somna i stolen
<pinnen> eller försöka ta sig hemöver istället :)
<Dynamit> haha beror på i PM så sker bytet av sig själv
<pinnen> hmm ok :)
<Dynamit> Men kan någon slå mig med idé klubban
 * pinnen slår Dynamit med idé-klubban 
<Dynamit> hjälpte inte
<Dynamit> får göra hårdare så jag ser problemet i koden
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/u0trXUHP så ser den ut just nu men får fan 403 vilket är störande då den skickar nycklarna som gör att jag ska få ansluta
<Dynamit> koden har funkat förut men jag måste ha haft sönder något i koden men ser fan inte vad
<Dynamit> fan vad det är dött
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> Dynamit: Då ska du se hur det är på nätterna.. när JAG jobbar!
<Dynamit> hur menar du nu Linda^?
<Linda^> Dynamit: Ja, då är det riktigt dött :P
<Linda^> fast du kanske inte pratar om att det var dött här på ircen?
<Dynamit> haha jag vet hur det är jobba natt
<Dynamit> jo här på IRC ja ute på stan vet jag det är dött
<Dynamit> rätt skönt när man delar tidningar mitt i natten man slipper alla idioter men det är en helt annan sak det
<Linda^> :p
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/u0trXUHP gör mig fan till Djurgårdare
<Dynamit> så jäkla galen driver den mig
<Dynamit> Haha hur man får tyst på Linda^ man länkar till PHP-kod
<Amoz> Dynamit, är det där fortnox-kod eller är det din kod?
<Dynamit> min kod som anropar FortNox
<Dynamit> den har som sagt funkat förut men jag måste ha muppat till det någonstans för får 403 hela tiden
<Dynamit> Men fattar bara inte vart
<Amoz> Dynamit, någon särskild anledning till varför alla funktioner är i princip identiska?
<Dynamit> det är som att den glömmer skicka Authorization-Code och Client-Secret koderna men jag vet att den innehåller koderna
<Dynamit> vilken bit tänker du på Amoz?
<Amoz> alla dina edmp_fortnox_spec_costcenters och motsvarande hade ju kunnat må bra av lite refactoring till en enda funktion som tar två argument istället
<Amoz> hade typ minskat koden med 80% eller nåt
<Dynamit> ärligt jag skrev det bara som det kom upp i huvudet
<Dynamit> och det viktigaste är att jag egentligen får till anslutningen emot FortNox så den kan skicka post och get
<Amoz> Dynamit, jo det brukar bli så, men hänger du med på hur du hade kunnat skriva mycket mindre kod istället?
<Dynamit> Det som är vitsen tillslut är att ha optimerad kod och funktions-hakar i WP så det är enkelt skapa plugins som använder sig av min plugins "API" så man slipper tänka på hur den ska anropa FortNox etc. utan man får det man vill ha och resten sker bara
<Dynamit> nja inte helt Amoz
<Amoz> Dynamit, kika på edmp_fortnox_spec_contractaccurals()
<Amoz> vad exakt är det som skiljer den mot tex. edmp_fortnox_spec_contracttemplates ?
<Amoz> allt är identiskt förutom en enda liten sträng
<Dynamit> köra if-sats menar du?
<Amoz> istället skulle du kunna göra om alla de funktionerna till nåt i stil med
<Amoz> edmp_fortnox_spec_( $emp_argument, $spec )
<Amoz> och sen
<Amoz> $reply = $this-> receive_specified($spec,  $emp_argument );
<Amoz> då hade alla såna spec-funktioner täckts av en enda generell funktion
<Amoz> som då anropas som edmp_fortnox_spec_( $emp_argument, 'contracttemplates' )
<Amoz> bam, 500 rader gone
<Dynamit> haha jo det är ju bra
<Amoz> nu vet jag ju inte behovet runt omkring, du kanske hellre vill ha 1000 rader kod och sen få autocompletion i WP-frameworket eller nåt, så att alla är olika funktioner
<Amoz> men det är oftast mycket mycket enklare att designa på ett annat sätt om du i framtiden ser ett behov av att knacka ihop 800 rader som är väldigt likartade
<Amoz> mindre kod => snabbare och enklare att maintaina och söka buggar i , kort sagt
<Dynamit> men som sagt är mest pressad över få get och post funka så jag kan göra resten som jag har nu typ 2veckor på mig
<Dynamit> har haft 1,5månad på mig
<Dynamit> så börjar bli lite brottom
<Dynamit> optimeringen etc. får jag ta hand om efteråt när kunden upplever att det funkar även om det egentligen nästan bara verkar så
<Dynamit> och finns massor att förbättra
<Dynamit> men då är det liksom bara uppdatera pluginen så märker inte personen i frågan någonting
<Amoz> men om koden bara slutade funka helt plötsligt måste du väl ha gjort något ?
<Amoz> antingen uppdaterat nåt bibliotek, eller ändrat nåt i koden?
<Dynamit> Det är just det fattar inte vad
<Amoz> isf kan du ju bara rulla tillbaka
<Dynamit> jo om min historik räckte så långt tillbaka
<Dynamit> nöt som jag är gavjag fan i ta backup av fungerande koden
<Amoz> brukar vara en smart idé att koda i Dropbox eller liknande så man har en automatisk revision 2 veckor bakåt eller npt
<Amoz> nåt*
<Dynamit> nu är det ju lite sent
<Amoz> ofc, tipsar bara om nästa gång
<Dynamit> jag vet
<Amoz> men vad exakt är det som inte längre funkar som det ska då?
<Amoz> nånstans måste du ju se när det börjar gå fel lix
<Dynamit> Den får 403 som svar hela tiden
<Dynamit> så det är ju relaterad till $options
<Dynamit> men jag har kollat och arrayen innehåller rätt saker i alla strängarna
<Amoz> Dynamit, Så detta är ditt egna "interna" API för att du ska kunna jobba mot Fortnox's servrar/system om jag fattat det rätt?
<Dynamit> Ja det är rätt
<nimnil> Dynamit: är det krångligt att jobba mot fortnox api? kommer göra det sen i ett projekt
<Amoz> Dynamit, och felet uppstår då i empfortnox_request eller initial_request typ?
<Dynamit> ja i dem båda uppstår det
<Dynamit> http://snag.gy/demta.jpg för ge dig en hint
<Amoz> Dynamit, men då är det väl bara och börja kolla varför du får 403 auth fail ? :P
<Dynamit> kolla på dumpen
<Dynamit> får du se varför jag inte fattar varför jag får det
<nimnil> är det fortknox plugin till woocommerce? :)
<Dynamit> blandannat ska den hantera woocommerce ja men den får nog bli separat
<nimnil> jag sitter och dunkar skallen mot woocommerce här jag
<Dynamit> så en som hanterar API i sig etc. och en som är för woocommerce i sig
<Dynamit> haha välkommen i klubben men jag måste liksom få fortnox vilja först för sedan göra plugin som använder sig av det här plugin interna API
<Dynamit> http://developer.fortnox.se/documentation/resources/accounts/ där har du dokumentation om hur de vill att begäran ska se ut
<nimnil> Dynamit: http://www.fortnox.se/woocommerce-fortnox-plugin/
<nimnil> du har sett den där va?
<Dynamit> de ska ju ha pengar ju
<Dynamit> haha man ska vara snål vet du väl
<nimnil> hur mycket?
<Dynamit> 3000/Ã¥r
<nimnil> va! inte ens en engångssumma
<Dynamit> eller vänta på wp sida ger de intrycket av annat
<Amoz> Dynamit, exakt hur ser din request ut, strängen som skickas iväg ?
<Dynamit> nix va som jag förstog ifrån början
<Dynamit> de ska ha betalt
<Dynamit> [B/win 41
<Amoz> Dynamit, det ser ut som du använder ett tredje argument i wp_remote_get, men enligt http://codex.wordpress.org/Function_Reference/wp_remote_get så tar den bara 2, vad missar jag?
<Dynamit> dessutom använder de curl vilket jag gjorde förut men vill inte vara så beroende
<Dynamit> iför sig men har prövat tagit bort 'JSON' händer ingen skillnad
<Amoz> Dynamit, jag bara undrar varför du har med till synes slumpmässiga argument lite här o var om det nu inte finns ett skäl till det
<Dynamit> fick för mig det förut
<Amoz> Sånt riskerar ju bara att stöka till det för dig själv
<Dynamit> men men den är borta nu
<Amoz> Dynamit, sen undrar jag om du är säker på att du kan ha en array som inte har namn-index, vad det nu än heter. dvs 'headername' => headerdata
<Dynamit> ärligt jag körde tolkning av deras dokument mest som iför sig kan vara galen
<Dynamit> men förstår inte hur den kunde funka förut om der skulle vara helt off
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/QGgnJDCS så ser koden för woocommerce fortnox plugin nimnil länkade till
<Dynamit> rad 224 är det som är mer eller midnre samma sak
<Dynamit> största skillnaden är att jag använder WP intigrerade funktioner de använder CURL vilket jag gjorde i början med
<nimnil> vilka wpfunktioner kör du med?
<Dynamit> men vill egentligen inte att plugin ska vara beroende att curl finns också ska räcka med det wp kräver
<Dynamit> wp_remote_get
<Dynamit> för hämta men får som sagt 403
 * realubot ansöker om medlemskap i einands klubb för personer som tycker att myndighetspersoner är så korkade.
<Dynamit> men daa kan vara att jag tänker på när jag använde curl externt så de som gör mig i problem sökandet
 * realubot håller tummarna för att få vara med ty det är inte så säkert med tanke på att han själv är ganska blåst.
<Dynamit> haha men ska fan gå använda wp_remote_get också
<Amoz> Dynamit, men vänta nu. Du menar att det funkade innan när du körde cURL?
<Dynamit> kan vara som så att de bara funkat när jag orövade curl ja
<Dynamit> körde
<Dynamit> men vill liksom inte vara beroende av curl egentligen
<nimnil> Dynamit: om curl är installerat är det ju det som används av wp_remote_get
<nimnil> annars streams
<Dynamit> då har jag noll kolö vad felet kan vara
<nimnil> skriv ut hela requestets url, kolla i webbläsaren
<nimnil> själv har jag av någon anledning två stycken "skicka order" knappar
<Amoz> Dynamit, om du använder WPs API utan att ens kolla upp vad du får anropa där å inte så är jag inte förvånad att det inte funkar :P
<peyam> Heeeeeeeej farbror Peyam här
<maxjezy> gah, piratebay nere :(
<maxjezy> hur ska man nu ladda ner musik (laglig)
<maxjezy> "Polisrazzia mot The Pirate Bay"
<peyam> vet ej
<peyam> finns andra torrent sidor
<Spookan> maxjezy: Det gör man väl inte på tpb?
<Dynamit> LoL med CURL så funkar koden
<Dynamit> men vad fan borde fan gå få funka med WP egna API
<einand> TPB är upp igen
<einand> hänger ni inte med i svägarna
<einand> http://www.antipiratbyran.nu
<Spookan> fejk.
<einand> Spookan: pfft
<blurkis> ngn som har erfarenhet av wordpress här?  Jag har en lokal installation på min ena dator, och funderar på om man kan få olika användares "posts" att hamna på specifika sidor?
<blurkis> kan ju bara välja en specifik sida där alla posts hamnar,
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-11
<realubot> blurkis: Du kan garanterat filtrera posterna på user genom att ändra i koden som listar poster.
<realubot> blurkis: http://codex.wordpress.org/Template_Tags#Author_tags
<realubot> blurkis: Jag tänker mig en "loop" som innehåller en PHP-kodsnutt typ if the_author() == 'blurkis' then list post ...
<realubot> Du skapar först lika många custom pages som du har användare. Därefter manipulerar du PHP-koden som listar poster på varje sida så att respektive sida bara visar poster om villkoret if the_author() == 'användarnamn' är uppfyllt. Ta backup på php-filerna (eller kodsnutten) för det finns en risk att WP skriver över dina ändringar när du uppgraderar WP.
<nimnil> blurkis: kolla http://codex.wordpress.org/images/1/18/Template_Hierarchy.png
<nimnil> blurkis: finns särskilda filnamn som kan användas för author archives.
<nimnil> blurkis: och sen kollar du på: http://codex.wordpress.org/Author_Templates
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> mmörn
<Mesmer_> halloj någon här?
<cHarNe2> jo vars
<Mesmer_> Hej där!
<Mesmer_> Letar efter någon med erfarenhet av apache thrift
<Mesmer_> har ett gäng binärfiler som är serialiserade med thrift men lyckas för guds skull inte läsa mig till hur jag ska deserialisera dem
<Mesmer_> har försökt i två dar
<Mesmer_> är ett dataset från http://www.iesl.cs.umass.edu/data/wiki-links
<cHarNe2> Mesmer_: #thrift skulle jag kolla i, verkar ganska specifikt.
<Coffe> Yo.   bästa sätt kolla om ens enhet skriver något på en mappad nfs yta ?  och jag kan inte mappa om den till RO å kolla vad som går sönder
<Mesmer_> väldigt specifikt :) tack tack
<Barre> Coffe: lsof kanske hjälper dig på traven?
<Coffe> Barre: tyvärr inte
<Barre> Coffe: varför?
<Coffe> de gav mig inte något :/
<Barre> Coffe: har sett att det finns en FUSE-fs loggfs eller nått sånt, där du kan montera filsystemet och så loggar den allt, men jag har inte testat det, kan det vara nått då?
<Coffe> Barre:  ska kolla .. tack
<Barre> loggedfs hette det Coffe http://loggedfs.sourceforge.net/
<Coffe> Ack
<blurkis> nimnil, realubot, tack
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/280404/222078132/bli-intervjuad-av-fredrik-skavlan
<Dynamit> Jaha då hade min "chef" fått en av kundernas sida kapad pga. att han inte ser till att källkoden är uppdaterad hela tiden
<Dynamit> baa
<Linda^> :o
<einand> Politikerna är roliga “Det kommer att gå, jag måste bara olja upp mig”
<Linda^> HeMan: Du har en läskig lookalike som härjar på dalnet!
<Philip5> Linda^: att du spanar på HeMan förvånar väl ingen ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: Vem sa att jag spanar? :o
<Linda^> Hans lookalike privvade mig :(
<Philip5> jag... och jag vet ;)
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> Linda^: kanske är han... :O
<Linda^> Aha, du spanar på HeMan? Sanningen kommer fram !
<Philip5> jag spanar på alla
<Linda^> tivvlar! :)
<Linda^> han hade ett extra E i sitt nick
<Philip5> jag är lite som FRA
<Linda^> :(
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-12
<peyam> jag är här
<peyam> Linux är skit men windows är skitigare
<peyam> upptäckte jag precis
<HeMan> Morrn!
<propus> hallå!
<propus> ghg
<ePax> Aloha :D
<propus> Läget? :)
<ePax> Rätt så bra. Själv?
<propus> Jo tack det är bara fint :)
<propus> håller på leka med min virtuella supercomputer :P
<Dynamit> baa för css
<propus> Dynamit: hehe.. problemos? :P
<Dynamit> nja
<Dynamit> det jag håller på med ska likna ungefär det här http://www.markisgrossisten.se/shop/vavprovPDF.php?id=615&key=8e73618
<Dynamit> just nu ser det ut så här http://snag.gy/IgboK.jpg
<Dynamit> mest "Tack för din beställning" blandannat som stör mig
<propus> okej :)
<Dynamit> sedan hittar jag fasiken inte WooCommerce PDF Invoices & Packing Slips API dokumentation så svårt veta alla funktioner
<Dynamit> eller ja går lika bra med funktions dokumentationen
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har för mig att nimnil har hållit på med WooCommerce på senaste tiden
<Dynamit> nimnil: ÄR DU VAKEN???
<Dynamit> haha man tackar HeMan
<ePax> propus, Virtuella comp? KVM? Virtualbox?
<propus> ePax: Virtualbox, men så fort den är klar så kommer jag migrera över den till min server som finns där borta *peka*
<ePax> Kvm är nice
<HeMan> jag kör bara kvm
<HeMan> för virtualisering
<HeMan> sen har jag börjat köra lxc när jag inte behöver så "hård" avgränsning
 * ePax kör hemma KVM/Libvirt
<ePax> Vet inte ens vad lxc är
<ePax> En kaka? :D
<propus> hehe
<propus> ePax: jepp kvm är nice :)
<HeMan> lxc är "LinuX containers"
<HeMan> man har bara en kärna och lite olika userspace
<HeMan> som "separeras" med hjälp av namespace
<ePax> Ahm... Nu hänger jag med
<Dynamit> fan vad jag hatar dåligt dokumenterade saker
<ePax> Bättre at dokumentera dåligt än inte alls :D
<ePax> att*
<Dynamit> ja jo men ändå
<ePax> Men jag förstår
<Dynamit> jag ska bara hämta ut artikel nummret på respektive beställd sak
<Dynamit> hur jäkla svårt ska det vara egentligen
<Dynamit> för färgerna på sakerna måste ha färgkoden med
<Dynamit> vilket är då lämpligt att ha i artikelnummret kom jag på men hur fan ska jag få ut den liksom
<ePax> Jag har en usb surf modem... som är mountad som seriell usb... Vilket gör att man kan skicka sms med den från datorn (nagios)... Problemt som dyker upp är att den re-mountas lite hur som helst till olika /dev/ttyUSB(1-3) nummer. Kan man tvinga den att till en speciell ttyUSB nummer? Ex... Statisk?
<Dynamit> vet man kan men kommer fan inte ihåg hur
<Dynamit> har för mig det blandade in hwid
<Dynamit> hwid = hardware identification
<Barre> ePax: ta en titt på udev regler
<Barre> ePax: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<ePax> Barre, ok
<ePax> Då ska vi se om det här fungerar :D
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-13
<Linda^> blubb?
<screedo> God morgon
<Hoxx> Morron
<realubot> Jag säger då det.
<Linda^> Nej, säg det inte!
<pbjarting> någon som har driver till adata s102 /16GB / USB 3.0 ?
<Spookan> Nä tyvärr. Har du frågat Google?
<pbjarting> har letat men inte inte något som funkar
<gkeen> öhm.. driver till ett usb minne? :P
<realubot> Linda^: Jag sa det ju.
<realubot> Linda^: Det.
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-14
<Spookan> Sitter och funderar på om man ska slänga in Ubuntu på servern som står i garderoben, vad rekomenderar ni? Server/Desktop? Blir inga stora saker, liten Minecraft server, nån ircbot och så..
<lord4163> Spookan: Server såklart
<Spookan> lord4163: Ok. Då blir det att sitta och styra den med SSH då. Nackdel med det?
<lord4163> Spookan: Nej
<lord4163> Server har 7 års support och mindre skit installerat, slipper få in alla Unity uppdatteringar mm. Ju mindre pakket, desto mindre chans på fel och buggar och bakdörrar :)
<lord4163> Och det tar bara resurser.
<einand> Spookan: om du slänger in server, så släng in debian i stället, ännu mindre skit och stabilt
<Spookan> einand: Ok, bökigt att installera?
<einand> Spookan: nä
<screedo> goddag i kanalen
<lord4163> Spookan: Jag kör Ubuntu, på grund av den långa supporten. Ubuntu = Debian med mindre bök :)
<lord4163> Spookan: Sedan har man apparmor, ufw etc...
<lord4163> När man installerar LAMP på Debian får man Postgres, Roligt va? :D
<lord4163> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/spotify-switches-5000-servers-ubuntu
<Spookan> lord4163: Ok.
<Spookan> screedo: Tjena!
<screedo> Spookan: tjena! Allt väl?
<Spookan> screedo: Jo då, ska ner och handla lite, hur leker livet med dig då?
<screedo> Livet leker bra här
<screedo> just nu sitter jag och letar lite hårdvara för en pfsense maskin
<sleeveace> Hej! Är det någon som vet varför jag får ikoner + text på gtk_button_new_from stock när jag kör debian/kde men inte när jag kör ubuntu/unity?
<sleeveace> När jag kör ubuntu/unity får ajg bara text
<molgrum> vad kan vara fel när jag ska installera ubuntu från usb och själva laddnings-sekvensen håller på i oändlighet
<molgrum> jag fick varningar om för het cpu innan, stängde av turbo-läget och får inte det mer
<molgrum> kan man på något sätt felsöka detta?
<molgrum> vill ha text output istället för en grafisk laddning
<molgrum> hittade nåt fel: perf interrupt took too long
<molgrum> googling ger inget svar :(
<kes0> molgrum: Kanske nå fel med installen, provat på nån annan dator? Vet inte om de är de men för mig blir de problem då å då med usb installer då jag installerat på sån
<molgrum> kes0, har testat fedora nu och då klagade den inte på att cpun blev varm. däremot så kom det block med text hela tiden där det stod "out of memory"... har 4GB och gör en memtest just nu
<kes0> molgrum: Ok ok, de ska ju räcka
<molgrum> är cpu temp 78C normalt?
<kes0> molgrum: Nja, inte i idle. Min ligger på runt 30
<molgrum> i memtest ligger den på det
<molgrum> kanske normalt
<kes0> Ok, ja då kanske
<molgrum> uhm, håller memtest på i oändlighet? har två stickor och det står pass: 2, är kollen klar då?
<Spookan> molgrum: Det ska väl vara ett visst antal steg. Testat att köra minnena ett och ett om du nu har 2st 2gb?
<molgrum> nej jag gav upp, inte ens windows gick att installera
<molgrum> var fast i splashen i 20 minuter sen stängde jag av
<Spookan> molgrum: Du har inte varit inne och mekkat i bios?
<molgrum> lite grann
<Spookan> Sätt den på default och testa igen.
<realubot> God kväll kära kanal.
<realubot> Vad har ni gjort för den öppna såsen i dag?
<larsemil> jag sitter och kallar till årsmöte för dalarnas nördigaste förening. Där gör vi mycket skoj för världen.
<cHarNe2> någon som sett på musikhjälpen?
<cHarNe2> http://bossan.musikhjalpen.se/topplistan PÃ¥ andra plats ligger "Avkriminalisera cannabis"
<cHarNe2> under "Tänk på följande när du namnger bössan" sår det: Det innebär att namnet inte kan vara alkohol- eller drogrelaterat eller syfta till att driva en kampanj.
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-07
<Hund> Krawlezt: Lägg upp den på Github.
<Krawlezt> Hund: http://piclair.com/data/81w8i.jpg Om det var det du menade att jag skulle lägga upp på github
<Krawlezt> Förstod inte riktigt frågan
<huttan> Krawlezt: Good job =)
<Hund> Krawlezt: Inte riktigt. Men glöm det. :P
<Krawlezt> huttan: Tack, ska ändra putty's utseende också :D
<huttan> Krawlezt: vad finns det att ändra i puttys utseende ??
<Hund> huttan: Färgerna.
<Hund> Och typsnittet.
<Hund> Krawlezt: Du borde testa Terminus.
<sysop-rick> Vad kan man vördera detta på blocket om man ska sälja, är 1399:- ett överpris? http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/03/22/nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-2gb-review/1
<Hund> sysop-rick: Det låter högt, men samtidigt är det Blocket. Stället där man säljer för mer än nypris.
<sysop-rick> Hund: nja jag fattar hur du menar, men i det här fallet har ju produkten utgått.. är 2013 den tillverkades
<sysop-rick> å andra sidan är det en annan random som säljer ett GTX-670 (dvs min är något mer modern) och jag säljer min för 1299:- och han sin för 1399:- så det tycker jag låter schysst + att vi inte får glömma div spekulanter och prutare som vill få ner priset till 1k
<sysop-rick> Hund: borde kalla dig för hundkräk eftersom du förkastade 1299:- som ett bra pris i sammanhanget "nypris i det här läget finns inte, och går självfallet inte att beräkna då produkten i sig utgått ur sortiment och tillverkas inte"
<Hund> Där ser man.
<sysop-rick> Hund: ta det inte bokstavligt :) men du hajjar vad jag menar
<Krawlezt> Hund: Vad är Termius?
<Krawlezt> Min datorn skärm slutade fungera så får köra på TVn och det känns rätt skönt, blir nog mer programmering nu :)
<Hund> Krawlezt: Terminus är ett populärt typsnitt.
<Krawlezt> Aha du ser, är ganska nöjd med mitt som det är
<Krawlezt> Känner mig som en h3ck4r från 1990 med grön text o allt, ha ha
<dellubuntu> tja hari nstallerat ubuntu hut installerar jag bank id när jag försöker lägga filen så säger den filen stöds av den här platformen
<dellubuntu> *filen stöds INTE
<dellubuntu> hallååå
<dellubuntu> någon
<Groggy> Bankid är ju inte stött under linux längre
<dellubuntu> kör ni mobilbank id
<dellubuntu> finns de andra alternativ för linux bank id
<Groggy> Japp, mobilt här. Linux alternativ är väl en Windows VM antar jag. Kanske funkar under wine?
<dellubuntu> då får jag vandra tillbaks till windows
<dellubuntu> tack
<Groggy> Inga problem
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-08
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Vilka människor det finns. :P
<Groggy> Eh, ja. Frågan som ställdes var ju dock ganska enkel att svara med en sökning på nätet. Första träffen var ju tom. på svenska från ubuntu wikin
<huttan> Gomorron
<Spookan> huttan: God morgon.
<marsupapu> Morgon
<marsupapu> Jag hann se solet idag! Det är inte lett att vara arbetstlös i nord.
<Hund> marsupapu: Grattis!
<Hund> Här var solen aldrig framme.
<Hund> Tror jag.
<marsupapu> "Höstens mörker är faktiskt lugnande. Liksom våt plastpåse dragit över din huvud"
<Krawlezt> Gah, jag råkade ta bort en map som jag absolut inte skulle ta bort! Hur får jag tillbaka den?
<Hund> Dålig koll på det, men det finns recoveryprogram.
<Philip5> Hund: sitter du här och ljuger igen... folk går ju på vad du säger ;)
<Krawlezt> Hittat något som heter scalpel
<Krawlezt> Dock är det första gången det här händer mig, relativt trött i mössan just nu
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Kolla även in Testdisk tror jag det hette, ska kolla efter länk åt dig.
<Hund> Philip5: Jajjemen!
<Hund> Krawlezt: Eller förresten.
<Hund> Pratar vi GUI eller terminalen?
<Hund> Jag bara förutsatte att det var terminalen.
<Krawlezt> terminalen
<Hund> Ah
<Krawlezt> Jag har tagit bort alla fysiskt kontakt med datorn
<Hund> Det finns en papperskorg för terminalen också. Kanske kan vara något för dig i framtiden. :P
<Spookan> Krawlezt: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Krawlezt> Spookan: NÃ¥got du rekommenderar?
<Krawlezt> Ska försöka vakna till liv sen lösa detta helvete.
<Hund> Vad gör Philip5 då?
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Jepp, har kört det själv lite.
<Philip5> Hund: fixar kaffe
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Ett tips, KAFFE! :P
<Hund> Jag dricker glögg. :D
<Philip5> Hund: ska nog brottas med ett paket i ubuntu som byggts med qt4 som jag behöver byggt med qt5 istället
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Philip5> Hund: sitter du där och fyllnar till mitt på blanka eftermiddagen?!?!
<Philip5> Hund: fyllehund
<Hund> Philip5: Jag dricker Saturnus alkoholfria glögg!
<Hund> Enda glöggen som är god.
<Philip5> Hund: jo jo, den går vi inte på
<Hund> haha
<Philip5> du spetsar den nog med koskinkorva
<Hund> Pfft
<Hund> Jag har varmvatten i kran om det är så.
<Spookan> En kompis kommer hit med sin dator. Windows 7 USH! Ska se om jag kan locka han till Linux. :P
<Krawlezt> När jag var mindre fick jag två halstabletter i varmt vatten med lite ingefära och koskenkorva
<Krawlezt> Det var min mammas huskur
<Philip5> Krawlezt: kanske man kan behöva lite då och då men mer koskin och mindre av det andra
<Hund> Annars är ju finsk glögg go den med.
<Hund> 5l sprit och ett russin som får dra en stund.
<Krawlezt> Så länge jag slipper ladda om 6gb och förstöra min ratio så är jag nöjd
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Ush, är du en warez monkey? :P
<Hund> Det är säkert porr!
<Spookan> I så fall får han fan skicka lite! :P
<Hund> Du får väl önska dig ett presentkort på PornHub!
<Krawlezt> Jag försöker få upp min upload och jag raderade en populär torrent som nu laddas ner som smör
<Krawlezt> Så jag vill gärna vara där o höja min upload
<Krawlezt> Men jag förstår inte hur jag får tillbaka den
<Hund> Det går nog snabbare att ladda hem den än att du ska försöka rädda datan du raderat.
<Krawlezt> Jo men då räknas det på min ratio? Jag laddade ner den första gången under free ratio
<Spookan> Hund: Finns det!? ;)
<Krawlezt> Spookan: Vad är warez monkey? :P
<Hund> Spookan: http://www.resume.se/nyheter/artiklar/2015/12/04/vuxensajtens-kampanjfilm-vill-radda-julen--med-presentkort/
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Sånna som downloadar/uploadar olagligt matriel, så som spel/program/filmer/serier..
<Spookan> Hund: Haha!
<Krawlezt> Spookan: Att seeda redan upplagt material är inte olagligt
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Klart det är.
<Spookan> Hund: Den var rolig haha. ;)
<Krawlezt> Spookan: Jag har aldrig sagt att materialet jag seedar är olagligt
<Hund> Spookan: Haha! Ska du önska dig det i julklapp eller? :D
<Krawlezt> Men saksamma alla förstår nog :)
<Spookan> Hund: Nä jag klarar mig. ;)
<Hund> haa
<Hund> haha
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Jepp, vi alla vet att du bara seedar Linux distar osv.. ;)
<Krawlezt> Exakt, orkade inte ladda ner Ubuntu 10.04 igen så var tvungen o återskapa den
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Akta Polisen/APB bara, de gillar ju att sätta dit de som seedar.
<Krawlezt> Därför man har två datorer :)
<Spookan> Det spelar väl ingen roll?
<Krawlezt> En som flyger ut genom fönstret och den andra som står still
<Spookan> De loggar ditt ip och vad du laddar/seedar, sen åker du dit på den bevisningen. Sen kan de ju logga dig i ett par år innan de bygger upp sitt åtal emot dig bara för att du ska hinna med mer och få högre böter/fängelse.
<Hund> Skräm inte stackaren nu. :P
<Krawlezt> Ja, dom kan ju försöka
<Krawlezt> Värre saker här väl hänt än att en internet polis ska ta min dator om jag säger så
<Spookan> Hund: :P
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Vill inte skrämma dig, var bara försiktig. ;)
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Hur är det med dig? Du är kvar? ;)
<Hund> Haha
<Krawlezt> Spookan: Haha nej skämtade också! :)
<Krawlezt> Ska precis ge mig på att återskapa en map, har fått många tips men vet inte vilket jag ska köra på
<Krawlezt> Testdisk vill verkligen inte jobba med mig märker jag haha
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Jasså?
<Krawlezt> Nej och extundelete förstår jag inte
<Krawlezt> Så jag försökte föra över filen från Windows datorn till servern men det hade jag inte tillgång till
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Hehe ok, du har en Linux och en Windows dator?
<Krawlezt> Ja exakt, jag har en server som jag har linux på som jag kör ssh anslutning och samba nätverkasdelning på
<Krawlezt> Sen en windows dator ofc
<Spookan> Ah ok, själv kör jag bara med mac os x och Linux.
<screedo> Godkväll
<Krawlezt> Hm, är det verkligen helt kört om jag drog rm -rf på en map? Allting jag har försökt ger mig inga vettiga svar
<zequence> Krawlezt: Inte helt kört
<zequence> nollorna och ettorna finns kvar, såvida du inte sparat nytt
<Meerkat> Krawlezt, jag känner inte till några specifika program för att få tillbaka data men rm -rf tar bara bort filsystemets länkar till filerna, så de finns fysisk kvar på disken. Mitt tips är att stänga ner och plocka bort disken ASAP så datan inte skrivs över av annat.
<Meerkat> lättast är ju förstås återställning av backup men jag antar att sådan inte finns.
<andol> Tja, om inte annat kanske påminner någon annan i kanalen om att det är dags att ta tag i sitt säkerhetskopierande.
<Meerkat> andol, det hoppas jag verkligen
<Meerkat> min lördagsaktivitet. Andra gillar sprit eller rave. Jag säkerhetskopierar.
<andol> LÃ¥ter trevligt att automatiserar kopierandet? :)
<andol> Å andra sidan, att testa återläsningen är ju inte dumt att göra manuellt lite till och från.
<Meerkat> andol, mjo, det är det manuella kontrollerandet som tar en timme eller så. Jag litar inte på mina skript.
<Krawlezt> Jag hade precis tänkt att göra en backup
<Krawlezt> Men då råkade jag ta bort denna map
<Krawlezt> Men jag har märkt att jag har den på min Windows dator men får inte tillåtelse att föra över den till servern
<Hund> NÃ¥gon som har erfarenhet av PicoCMS?
<andol> Meerkat: Kan ju antingen lösa genom att skriva mer robusta skript, eller genom att träna på att bli mer naiv/tillitsfull :P
<Krawlezt> `Någon som är kunnig/duktig inom nätverk/nätverskort?
<huttan> Krawlezt: Fråga lite mer specifikt så kanske nån hjälper =)
<Krawlezt> Jag har löst det ;)
<Krawlezt> Finns TOR till Linux och hur användbart är det?
<Philip5> det finns
<Philip5> och är lika användbart som till windows ;)
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Sitter och funderar på hur mycket jag behöver det
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-09
<huttan> Morron
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Tjena! Hur går det för dig?
<Krawlezt> Spookan: Jag har löst det mesta nu
<Krawlezt> Förutom att jag behöver med plats
<Spookan> Krawlezt: Jag kanske kan undvara lite? ;)
<Krawlezt> Hur mnear du Spookan? :)
<Spookan> Ftp dump ;)
<andol> Spookan: Svär inte :P
<Krawlezt> Tolkningsfråga ;)
<Spookan> andol: :P
<Krawlezt> Någon som har hållt på med rTorrent?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, är nog lättare om du ställer dina frågor direkt istället för att fråga om någon har gjort ditten o datten
<Laban> Japp
<Krawlezt> Jag har skapat en torrent fil som jag vill börja seeda men jag kan inte öppna den i rTorrent.
<Krawlezt> När jag laddar ner en torrent så ser det oftast ut så här på slutet: "id=62671&passkey=3c68a6dc4ae6e75bebbe129c833abdf6"
<Krawlezt> Men det gör det inte nu så därför öppnas inte torrenten
<Krawlezt> Kan jag pånågot annat sätt öppna den i rTorrent?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, en torrentfil ska sluta på .torrent
<Amoz> om det är en magnetlink så tror jag du kan klistra in den direkt i open-dialogen om du kör rtorrent via temrinal
<Laban> Krawlezt: Passkey och det är något som servern använder för att hålla reda på vem som gör vad med filen, för att hålla koll på ratio mm.
<Hund> Det där med magnetlänkar har jag aldrig förstått mig på.
<Hund> Vad är grejen med det?
<Groggy> Magnetlänkar är smidigt sett från ett decentraliseringsperspektiv, där ingen central nod måste ha torrent-filen utan den hämtas från de peers man först ansluter till via en tracker eller DHT
<marsupapu> Ahah. Miulle on myönnetty työmarkkinatuki 20.10 alkaen ilman loppumispäivämäärää, mutta koska välissä on määrätty korotettu työmarkkinatuki kouluttautumisen vuoksi niin nyt on haettava uudelleen, koska edellinen päätös ei olekaan voimassa.
<marsupapu> Hmm, nu är jag troligen på fel kanal :D
<marsupapu> Ursäkta.
<marsupapu> Nu alla finsspråkiga på ubuntu-se vet at jag är arbetslös :(
<Krawlezt> Är det värt att köpa ett skal/shell för att lagra samt seeda eller en extern hdd?
<Zooklubba> Krawlezt: hyr en seedbox? Finns massa billiga för det ändamålet.
<Krawlezt> Zooklubba: Jag vet inte vad seedbox är men tack för tipset :)
<Zooklubba> Krawlezt: finns flera där du hyr plats på en server (vissa är bara web-gui, andra är vps) för att seeda saker.
<Zooklubba> kan oftast köra vpn eller ssh socks proxy på't
<Krawlezt> Ska kika upp det där, tack för tipset!
<Philip5> sad
<Philip5> adf
<Krawlezt> Hej Philip5
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-10
<kolan> JAg har fått ett problem med min ubuntu server. Kan inte komma åt mina nätverks utdelningar.
<kolan> kan ngn hjälpa mig att lösa problemet. Jag vet inte hur jag skall gå vidare.
<andol> kolan: Sagda server, står den för utdelandet, eller är det den som har problem att montera (från en annan enhet)?
<larsemil> alltså.
<larsemil> http://blog.elementary.io/post/134884577281/freya-032-released
<larsemil> är det någon som kör elementary? körde det för några års edan och var imponerad.
<larsemil> men det har inte riktigt stöd för hidpi så jag gav upp det.
<Mathisen> nope aldrig hört om de heller
<larsemil> snyggt som tusan
<larsemil> och ganska bra.
<larsemil> valde bort det när plasma 5 kom
<Mathisen> ok håller mig till ubuntu och debian... ubuntu för personligt bruk och debian för server
<larsemil> jag tycker ubuntu är helt kass.
<larsemil> klarar INTE av unity.
<larsemil> helt fel uxtänk.
<larsemil> för mig.
<Mathisen> larsemil, inte så svårt att fixa direkt ..... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop && sudo service gdm restart
<Mathisen> eller vilken annan fönster hanterare som helst för den delen
<larsemil> det vet jag väl. jag kör kde.
<Mathisen> jag kör ubuntu bara för alla .deb paket som är fixade redan och typ allt man behöver finns
<larsemil> har iof börjat köra arch på laptopen
<Mathisen> arch e ju nice... om du är ute efter de senaste av de senaste i alla fall
<larsemil> mjo
<Spookan> Vet ni om man kan köra en NAS sata disk i en vanlig PC med sata? Det måste väl gå?
<larsemil> ja.
<larsemil> det du kan få krångla lite med är om den har varit i en raidarray.
<Spookan> Ok, detta blir ju en ny lös hdd jag köper i så fall..
<larsemil> ja då ska det väl gå
<Spookan> Ok, får testa att köpa den sen vid löning då :P
<Amoz> Spookan, WD RED ftw
<Spookan> Amoz: Mm var den jag funderade på 6TB..
<Amoz> Spookan, bara ha som lagringsdisk eller?
<Spookan> Amoz: Jepp.
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som har haft en seedbox?
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-11
<Hund> Krawlezt: Finns det någon i Sverige som behöver det?
<Hund> Jag köpte WD Red sist.
<MarkusDBX> Finns det något effektivare sätt att styra en dator än i3wm? Tips mottages.
<marsupapu> Hej, är det möjligt att anda datorens tid bara för en  användare? Eller anda bara irssis tid? Jag kör irssi på servern som ligger i Kanada så clokan är sju timmar sent. Jag har inga sudo-rättigheter på servern.
<andol> marsupapu: Nej, du kan inte ändra serverns tid. Däremot kan du välja för att en viss användare/session köra med en annan tidszon, vilket torde lösa problemet precis lika pbra.
<MarkusDBX> andol: jo finns väl bara en tid, en unix timestamp för hela systemet väl?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Njae, vetisjutton ifall den hanterar som en timestamp. Däremot så finns det en "hårdvaruklocka", samt systemts tidszon.
<andol> marsupapu: Pröva att sätta följande i din ~/.bashrc, och sen logga in på nytt
<andol> export TZ="Europe/Stockholm"
<andol> Eller ja, i och med att det rör sig om ~/.bashrc så räcker det ju med att starta ett nytt skal.
<marsupapu> Tack, måste försöka.
<marsupapu> Finns det nån lista av möjliga tidzon nonstans, för att Europe/Stockholm är  GMT+1 och jag bor på GMT+2, "Europe/Helsinki" gjorde ingenting.
<andol> marsupapu: Du kan titta under /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<andol> I övrigt så borde Europe/Helsinki funka
<andol> See http://paste.ubuntu.com/13931692/
<andol> Sen så säger Europe/Stockholm mycket mer än vad GMT+1 säger, då Europe/Stockholm även innehåller information om när bytet till sommartid sker.
<bamsefar> http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/layer8-it/news/layer-8-it-services-foerst-att-leverera-sandisk-infiniflash-i-sverige-141782
<andol> bamsefar: Känner er välrenommerade? :)
<marsupapu> Ingen aning vad jag gör fel men min irssi tror att det är 09:50 på morgon.
<andol> marsupapu: Rör det sig om den irssi-session du skriver ifrån nu?
<andol> Det skulle nämligen förklarar saken, då miljövariabler ärvs "neråt", i samband med att man startar nya processer. Vad du behöver göra är alltså att avsluta din befintliga irssi, stänga eventuella screen/tmux, logga ut, logga in igen, samt starta en ny irssi.
<marsupapu> Tack, det uppfattade jag precis för att "date" ger mig rätt tid men irssi är ännu på gamla tid.
<marsupapu> Tack! Det var inte speciellt svårt, men det tog mig fyra månader att börja.
<bamsefar> andol: Det är inte omöjligt. :)
<Krawlezt> Någon som har tips på ställen/personer man kan köpa plats/server?
<Hund> VPS?
<Zooklubba> Beror på vad du vill ha.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag vill ha dig!
<Hund> :D
 * Hund skriver upp Zooklubba på sin önskelista
<Krawlezt> En server där jag får göra vad jag vill
<Krawlezt> Det vore det ultimata
<Hund> Krawlezt: Digitalocean.
<Hund> Använd koden "everydaylinux" så får du 10 dollar tillgodo.
<Hund> Använd gärna min referallänk: https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4f14cd123c10 :D
<x86_64> OMG
<x86_64> Hund har en digitalocean too
<Hund> :)
<Groggy> "Göra vad jag vill" är ganska brett (speciellt som det snackats om seedboxar och dyligt). Har för mig att Digitaloceans tos inte går att kombinera med de önskemålen...
<Hund> Jag förusatte att man håller sin inom lagboken. :)
<Hund> Som svensk är det bortkastade pengar med seedbox imho.
<Groggy> Men jag har för mig att torrent var förbjudet oavsett vilket innehåll som delades (sen har jag iofs inte texten färskt i minnet).
<Zooklubba> Krawlezt: Billigt och ganska dålig HW och gamla diskar om du har otur: hetzner
<Zooklubba> annars har du ovh, leaseweb, online.net och alla ovh resellers
<Zooklubba> DO/HostHatch för billiga VPSer
<Groggy> Finns väl många med ADSL o dyl fortfarande med låg fart upp
<andol> Japp, särskillt i villaområden, ditt man ännu inte dragit ut fiber.
<Hund> ADSL duger bra.
<Hund> Jag hade ADSL på min storhetstid som pirat. Jag hade inga problem att hålla en buffer på flera TB.
<Hund> Nu har jag fiber och 99% av bandbredden går väl till Youtube. :P
<Zooklubba> Hund: fult att skicka ref-länkar
<Hund> Hur kan det vara fult om jag sa att det var min referal-länk?
<Groggy> Men då så, du har betydligt bättre koll än mig Hund
<Hund> Nyckeln till en bra ratio: Automation!
<Hund> :)
<Groggy> Ser att många nämner det när man talar ratio
<Hund> Är du sen till festen missar du höjdpunkten typ. :P
<Zooklubba> Finns en del Hetzner boxar med mååånga tusen+ timmar på hddn
<Zooklubba> Hund: vem fan skaffar en seedbox på DO/HostHatch ens
<Groggy> Men det är ju inte konstigt med tanke på hur tekniken i sig fungerar.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Vem har pratat om en seedbox på DO?
<Hund> Och vad är HostHatch?
<Zooklubba> Han frågade ju om seedbox innan och kollade sedan på hyra s erver
<lord4163> va fan snackar du om Groggy ? "Men jag har för mig att torrent var förbjudet oavsett vilket innehåll som delades (sen har jag iofs inte texten färskt i minnet)."
<Zooklubba> HostHatch är vps/dedi/colo företag. Som bland annat har platser hos Portlane i Sthlm
<Zooklubba> Krawlezt: Ska du ha pwnage lina och så (kostar definitivt) så kör Leaseweb. Annars har du OVH och Hetzner som är budget-alternativ.
<Groggy> Jag sa att jag "har för mig", dvs inte var säker. Men jag har läst på och hade fel lord163.
<Zooklubba>  Hund | Som svensk är det bortkastade pengar med seedbox imho.     <-- SKITSNACK. Jag är svensk. Jag sitter med 10/1 eller nåt sånt skit
<lord4163> trodde först du menade allmänt,men det var do du mena
<Zooklubba> Klassas som 16/1, men det jag får är typ 8/0.8
 * lord4163 har 30/5 :)
<Groggy> Lätt hänt att man missar något. Men jo, menade do som lagligt material (uppenbarligen) får delas på via torrent. Så visst hade jag fel :p
<Amoz> är väl rätt vanligt för VPS-hosts att förbjuda en hel del saker? Torrent, IRC-relays m.m. eller har sånt förändats idag?
<Zooklubba> irc och tor är väl ganska standard, exit-nod kan du oftast glömma. Men finns ju vissa hoster som är 'snällare'.
<Groggy> DO tillåter både IRC bouncers och servrar (finns tom guider för det). Så verkar hålla på att förändras
<Zooklubba> Lite humor i hur vissa seedbox företag (tror den där som skriver mycket på flashback) har TOS som förbjuder "öppna trackers"
<Zooklubba> DO har mycket fina guider
<lord4163> Zooklubba: jag kör en tor exit-node på digitalocean :)
<Zooklubba> Önska att jag hade cash för't
<Groggy> Guiderna går utmärkt att använda utanför DO med, vilket är trevligt.
<Groggy> Får du inte mycket mail om aktiviteten på noden då lord4163?
<lord4163> Nej
<Zooklubba> lord4163: vet flera som har det. DO verkar vara snälla kring det. Men finns en hel del vps-hosts som inte tillåter det.
<Zooklubba> Försökte snabbt hitta en tabell men gick bet på den
<andol> lord4163: Råkat ut för att det kommit klagomål på att folk gjort osnällheter via din exit?
<lord4163> andol: 3 totalt sett över ett år
<Zooklubba> Liiite nyfiken kring det and.ol fråga, lord4163: Har du dns/rdns som nämner tor/torexit?
<lord4163> Zooklubba: Ja
<lord4163> Zooklubba: och nginx som servar ut en sida som berättar om att det är en exit node
<Zooklubba> Skulle anta, men det är något som intresserar mig: Om sida+dns hjälper att inte få lika många klagomål
<lord4163> Zooklubba: Jag har kört den sedan Sep 30, 2014
 * andol är utan det mer mesiga kallibern, och nöjer sig med att köra en icke-exitande relay.
<lord4163> Zooklubba: jag har konfat så att den inte tillåter bittorrent trafik och sånt
<Zooklubba> Bara portar för torrent och email antar jag?
<lord4163> e-post tillåts
<Zooklubba> Vill enbart göra det för tshirten och e-peen när man åker till ccc konferenser.
<Zooklubba> höh
<lord4163> Zooklubba: Jag fick den för ett par veckor sedan :)
<Zooklubba> Du får en öl!
<lord4163> Zooklubba: samt klistermärken :P
<Zooklubba> Just fan, min MBP är i princip död. Har massa coola klistermärken.
<Zooklubba> tor, Don't ____ censor the internet, Illegal spying is illegal (EFF). =(
<Zooklubba> antar man inte kan återanvända dem. Om man inte kör på superlim
<andol> Zooklubba: Tja, t-shirt får du ju även ifall noden inte är en exit.
<lord4163> Stämmer
<Zooklubba> De större klistermärkena är stört fula.
<lord4163> men det tog otroligt lång tid tills jag fick t-shirten.
<lord4163> Jag fick ett mejl från Tor Weather i mars, och fick t-shirten för några veckor sedan.
<MarkusDBX> Zooklubba: är ccc konferenserna bra?
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-12
<screedo> God Morgon
<Hund> Morsning
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Hund> Här var det livat. :P
<Barre> mörrn..
<andol> Barre: Godagens
<Barre> är jag helt snurrig, hur sparar jag ett spreed sheet i libreoffice calc som en csv?
<Barre> andol: tjena
<Barre> så dumt, det var bara välja "all formats" och att döpa filen till .csv för att få "wizard" att köra igång, undrar varför de inte har csv som format val?
<Zooklubba> MarkusDBX: har bara varit på en, jag gillade det.
<andol> Barre: Man vill inte förvirra, eftersom folk nuförtiden inte vet vad .csv är förnåge?
<andol> Fast tycker ändå åtminstone att det borde finnas som explicit val under Exportera.
<Hund> Jag vet inte vad en .csv är. :D
<Hund> andol: Borde man det eller?
<Philip5> ja ;)
<Philip5> Hund: du får bakläxa
<Hund> :D
<andol> foo;2015-10-19;39
<andol> bar;2010-12-11;44
<andol> etc
<Hund> Och när använder man det?
<Philip5> enkel form av databas eller export/import av data
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Nymodigheter.
<Philip5> har funnits väldigt länge
<Hund> :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jaja
<Philip5> och ännu längre i hundår ;)
<Hund> Lika gammalt som dig?
<Philip5> kanske äldre
<Philip5> typ stenåldern
<Hund> haha
<Philip5> runor i csv
<Philip5> runstenar
<Philip5> om jag skulle skicka min databas med städer jag plundrat som viking till andol så skrev jag runorna i csv på en runsten och skickade den med häst och vagn för andol att imporera :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Sött
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag ut i natten och göra stan farligare
<Barre> andol: lite så tyckte jag också..
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-13
<damien> någon vaken?
<Peyam> Salam. Det är jag farbror Peyam
<damien> Tjenare är det någon online?
<bamsefar> Nej
<damien> illa ;)
<damien> Men seriöst, håller på editera min fstab, finns det något reboot commando som gör att systemet återställer från en backup?
<damien> 'damien@aphrodite:~$ sudo mkswap -f /dev/sda5
<damien> mkswap: error: /dev/sda5 is mounted; will not make swapspace
<damien> damien@aphrodite:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda5
<damien> umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<damien> iof kan ju formatera den, göra om göra rätt
<damien> går ej
<damien> men wtf
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-12
<peyam> hej heeeeeeeeej bobosar
<Meerkat> hejsan farbror
<peyam> hej bobo
<Meerkat> möte på onsdag?
<K350> Hur flyttar man inputboxen i vim från botten av skärmen till högst upp?
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-13
<Spookan> Någon av er här som har köpt Makemkv?
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-14
<Hund> Någon som vet vad sidan heter som översättarna använder sig av för att få rekomenderationer på bland annat ord och termer?
<Hund> https://amagama-live.translatehouse.org/ den var det. :)
<Zooklubba> D{R{
<Zooklubba> fan! DÅRÅ* Hund
<Hund> lol
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> :(
<Zooklubba> men på riktigt, dårå? '
<Hund> Jag tänkte hjälpa till att översätta ett program till Android som jag använder.
<Hund> Jag har _lite_ erfarenhet av det sedan förut. :)
<Zooklubba> varför
<Zooklubba> förstår inte folk som inte kör på engelska.
<Barre> Finns folk som tycker det är enklare att köra på svenska (inkluderar barn, gamla och andra som tycker det är bättre). Finns även applikationer (exempelvis NAVIGON) som använder sig av telefonens språkinställningar för att spela upp rätt ljud (personligen tycker jag det är idiotiskt), det innebär att svenska gatnamn låter otroligt konstigt om man kör på engelska.
<Hund> Förlåt för att jag försöker göra mig nyttofull då! :D
<Barre> tycker det är beundransvärt Hund, keep up the good work!
<Hund> Barre: Tack! :D
<HeMan> Jag kör alltid på svenska
<HeMan> har kört Gnome sedan ca 2000 på svenska
<HeMan> innan det körde jag CDE...
<Hund> Jag gick över till engelska när jag började med Linux. :)
<Hund> HeMan: Du är gammal. ;)
<HeMan> Hund: gammal men vacker ändå!
<Hund> Haha, tur är väl det!
<bittin> #ubuntu-se-mote
<Spookan> FÃ¥r man komma in och kolla bara?
<Apachez> http://ipv6tree.bitnet.be/
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-15
<Mathisen> Morgon
<frobar> nån som kan rekommendera en usb-wifi-adapter eller liknande? flyttar till ett ställe där jag inte har ethernet. :/
<Zooklubba> en alfa!
<Zooklubba> typ valfri alfa networks.
<frobar> ska kika. tackar!
<andol> frobar: Jag är helnöjd med min https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010665975/usb-30-to-gigabit-ethernet-nic-network-adapter
<Zooklubba> finns väl på ebay för inte en större summa. Har haft problem med mängder av broadcomskit i ubuntu. Alfa har alltid fungerat för mig.
<andol> frobar: Bortsett nu ifrån att jag ser att det inte var det du frågade efter, Sorry
<Zooklubba> xD
 * andol ställer sig i ett hörn och skäms lite
<Zooklubba> 16.04 eller nån kernelupdate gjorde ett litet bekymmer i min setup. Var tvungen att plugga ut och in min adapter för att det skulle gå ann.
<frobar> verkar vara RTL8187 i alfa-grejerna, och kärnan kommer redan med en drivare för det, så det är mysigt
<Zooklubba> AWUS036AC är den jag hade senast, hade en annan alfa tidigare utan bekymmer.
<frobar> andol: det är lugnt. tanken som räknas. :D
<frobar> Zooklubba: hur ofta måste du plugga ut och in den? med 16.04?
<Zooklubba> Vid varje reboot. Jag tror det var för att jag är lite noob när det gäller att uppdatera drivisar dock.
<Zooklubba> (uppdatera ubuntu version och kernel)
<frobar> installerade du dom själv?
<Zooklubba> minns inte .O
<frobar> kk
<Zooklubba> men det var plug n play på riktigt innan jag fucka nåt.
<Zooklubba> plug n play utan problem någon gång out of zeh box. tills jag var dum själv.
<Zooklubba> haft en awus036H (tror det var H) innan utan några problem alls.
<Zooklubba> typ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/802-11ac-Dual-Band-Alfa-Network-AWUS036AC-867-Mbps-WiFi-USB-3-0-2-4-5-0-ghz-/381014407412
<Zooklubba> innan dess lekte jag med 2-4 st usb mobilt bredband dongles och några andra kort, ingen var RTL utan broadcom, det är fan inget kul
<Zooklubba> en del har ju stöd, men signalen tappas stup i kvarten. 036AC ftw
 * frobar kollar prisjakt
<Zooklubba> den hade bara en säljare vad jag såg :(
<frobar> mm, ser så ut
<frobar> antenner är mysigt iaf. hyr en egen del av ett hus, och routern ligger i hyresvärdens del.
<frobar> är en tunn vägg mellan
<Zooklubba> tog också ett par bråk med Dustin för de gjorde reklam att det skulle fungera i linux med intel/broadcom-chip. urk.
<frobar> han sa att han aldrig hade fått några klagomål, så får hoppas att det inte är alltför kass mottagning
<Zooklubba> när jag körde 36AC mest så var det långt och två rum bort. Fungerade helt okej, men ibland blev det lagspikes. kan också vara pga routern, men flyttade den typ 10m ifrån mitt rum och då fungerade det mycket bättre.
<Zooklubba> var väl 20-25meter mellan innan dess och 3 väggar.
<Zooklubba> jag känner dock att jag inte är kung på att uppskatta avstånd ^^disclaimer.
<frobar> Zooklubba: minns du om du var tvungen att köra https://github.com/gnab/rtl8812au ?
<Zooklubba> det ringer en klocka.
<frobar> hmz
<frobar> står det nåt kul i  lsmod | grep rtl?
<Zooklubba> sitter inte på den datorn och kör inte donglen längre tyvärr.
<frobar> aha, tack ändå
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-17
 * Hund petar på Zooklubba
<Zooklubba> dårå Hund
<Hund> För att jag kan!
<Zooklubba> :o
<Hund> Vad gör du då?
<Zooklubba> Ser på white rabbit project
<Hund> Är det bra?
<Hund> Har sett OA?
<Hund> Som kom idag.
<Zooklubba> jag diggar det  en hel del.
<Zooklubba> OA?
<Hund> Netflix
<Zooklubba> vad ær OA
<Hund> Kolla!
<Hund> Sci-fo
<Hund> fi
<Zooklubba> vad står det ens før?
<Hund> Dunno?
<Zooklubba> vad står OA før Hund?
<Hund> Dunno?
<Zooklubba> "har sett OA", du frågar ju om det. dafuq
<Zooklubba> ær du full?
<Hund> Varför måste jag veta vad ett namn står för?
<Zooklubba> trodde OA var en førkortning såklart før nåt.
<Zooklubba> såååklart
 * Zooklubba petar på Hund
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> låter som om du varit på julbord precis Hund ;)
<Hund> haha va? :P
<Zooklubba> lite før mycket innanfør væsten
<Zooklubba> på lyran
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Jag är nykter som en spik.
<Hund> Jag spar mina pengar till annat. :P
<ewook> smart ;)
<Zooklubba> julbordet var ju gratis .P
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag äter bara julbord om jag blir bjuden.
<Zooklubba> (julbord via jobbet syftade jag på).
<Hund> Ah
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-18
<Apachez> amagad, 5h tog det men nu är Operation Julstäd 2k16 avklarad... tom kylfrysen är avfrostad å dammsugen baktill =)
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-11
<Nafallo> bamsefar: Löfbergs
<Nafallo> bamsefar: bättre än jobb, men det är inte bästa kaffet jag druckit ;-)
<Nafallo> på tal om kaffee...
<bamsefar> Brrr
<Nafallo> kostar alla espressomaskiner med WLAN 30kkr? :-P
<bamsefar> WLAN? :OP
<Nafallo> 802.11
<Nafallo> ingen idé att köpa något jag inte kan starta från sängen?
<andol> Nafallo: RFC 2324? :-)
<Nafallo> andol: :-D
<Nafallo> men duktigt tangentbord... skulle fråga mamma om chromecast. den bytte ordet till citronsaft.
<Nafallo> det blev; Har ni köpt någon citronsaft än?
<Barre> min autocorrect ändrade ordet "Avrundning" till "Avrunkning" :-|     att det ordet finns i listan är för mig obegripligt
<andol> Mottagare?
<Barre> min sambo
<Barre> var tvungen att ta en screenshot när det hände, absurt
<Nafallo> som mina "pengar på banken" som blev "penetration på vagnen" :-P
<Hund> Barre: haha!
<Hund> Jag har hittat en del konstiga ord.
<Hund> Alltid när jag skriver "ingenting" föreslår den "Ingentingpartiet" för mig. Jag vet inte ens vad det är? Och hur kan den fortsätta ge det på förslag när jag _aldrig_ har använt mig av det ordet.
<Zooklubba> börjar du bli dement nu också Hund?
<Hund> pfft
<Nafallo> men gah. felsöker något som beror på att laptopen inte är insläppt på gästnätet ännu. mer kaffe var det...
<Hund> haha
<Nafallo> men nu vet jag att jag får hitta en annan lösning på saken jag felsöker. den är inte tänkt att gå sönder ens när den inte fungerar...
<Hund> Det råkade jag ut för förut hemma.
<Hund> Jag skulle hjälpa en med telefonen, men kom inte åt gästnätverket, felsökte hans telefon som fan innan jag insåg att han inte var vitlistad. :/
<Nafallo> Hund: mer kaffe? ;-)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det med. :D
<Nafallo> fast... jag hade kanske fel om problemet...
<Nafallo> hrm
<Hund> För mycket kaffe?
<Zooklubba> <Hund>	Jag skulle hjälpa en med telefonen, men kom inte åt gästnätverket, felsökte hans telefon som fan innan jag insåg att han inte var vitlistad. :/ <-- hittepå, eremiten har inga vänner
<Hund> Det var en kompis till farsan. ;D
<Nafallo> Hund: för komplicerad uppsättning proxies :-P
<Hund> Ah!
<Nafallo> verkar som squid inte släpper ut mig.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Nu ringer nog lunchklockan tycker jag.
<Zooklubba> sådana här avancerade gästnät vs knegar-nät.
<Zooklubba> jobbnät + jobbets gästnät. jag förstår att frågan är idiotisk, men överlag. är det möjligt att sätta upp en liten server på gästnätet som man också kan nå från jobbnätet?
<Zooklubba> iofs, kanske slipper vara på gästnätet
<Zooklubba> nvm
<Nafallo> hrm. http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> Jag har säkert också varit en av de som sagt att ändra IMEI nummer är olagligt. Men är det faktiskt olagligt i Sverige? Vilken lag bryts i så fall? Urkundsförfalskning?
<Zooklubba> med typ en vettig källa och inte något random forum som swec, flashback etc
<Zooklubba> Hund ^^
<Hund> Jag har absolut ingen aning.
<Hund> Jag vågar inte ens gissa.
<Zooklubba> jag vill veta ,vem ska man kontakta
<Hund> Testa ringa Sverker.
<Zooklubba> finns det prejudikat? LÃ¥ter osannolikt
<Zooklubba> Sverker har väl pensionerat sig sedan länge. Kan inte störa nån som är pensionerad, det är elakt
<Zooklubba> om inte... han gillade sitt jobb så mycket så han blir glad för en fråga
<Hund> Precis.
<Hund> Han kanske sitter där, ensam och övergiven, ingen att skälla på och så.
<Zooklubba> jag vill inte bli skälld på, vilket är möjligt då jag antagligen kommer formulera mig så klantigt så det låter som om jag är en ligist och inte bara nyfiken
<Hund> "Käften gubbe innan jag fukkar upp dig yo"
<Hund> Zooklubba varje gång han blir nervös.
<Zooklubba> lol
<Hund> lol på DuckDuckGo. Jag sökte på "qmk clips" (clips till tangentbordet) och fjärde sökträffen var "Slut nipples tortured with bondage clips while getting f***..". :|
<Zooklubba> ja, ddg övergav jag relativt snabbt .(.
<Hund> Jag gillar DDG, de har tillräckligt bra sökträffar och deras finesser och funktioner är helt överlägsna.
<Hund> Men ibland lär man vända sig till Startpage. :)
<Nafallo> en HeMan o_O
<Zooklubba> Det synes inte vara olagligt?
<Zooklubba> Jag fick t.o.m med en support-medarbetare på Tele2 i mitt projekt att ta reda på sanningen, Hund
<Hund> Jaså?
<Zooklubba> Men min google-fu resulterade inte i så mycket i.o.m flashback är så populärt :P.
<Zooklubba> Verkar vara olagligt i UK, men ev inte i USA (alla länkar om att det skulle vara olagligt i USA var ett lagförslag som dog)
<Zooklubba> men min google-fu ger mig inget vettigt i Sverige. Men det är väl lite svårt att hitta något. Ponera att det inte är olagligt och man ska hitta att det är olagligt och kräva källa.
<Zooklubba> Bevisa något som inte finns. qq, glhf
<Zooklubba> tror du polisen har koll? Har ju ett par timmar på ett tåg i kväll att spendera.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Ring och frågs.
<Hund> fråga
<Peyam> hej, vi skulle dra en kabel till en enhet, det är bara strömkablar. sen bestämde vi oss för att använda en samlingsdosa. som funkar som ett vägguttag. man bara kör in kontanten och ansluter
<Peyam> vad skulle man kalla en sån dosa på engelska
<Zooklubba> Hund shine thru! https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tai-hao-3-toned-backlit-doubleshot-abs-keycaps?
<Hund> Zooklubba: US ANSI bara. :)
<Hund> Som alltid. :P
<Zooklubba> fan vad du ska klaga
<Hund> Ingen annan gör det lika bra som mig!
<Zooklubba> är Tai Hao nåt coolt då. låter inte så fräckt
<Zooklubba> Hund Hund! https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-sa-dsa-pbt-dye-subbed-115-keys
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag tror att det är ett gammalt företag faktiskt.
<Zooklubba> våran vettiga, är den ISO?
<Zooklubba> Vad är DSA profil? Vad har jag hemma?
<Hund> lol
<Hund> 1962
<Hund> De var äldre än jag trodde.
<Hund> ISO är det vi kör med.
<Hund> Och du har OEM.
<Zooklubba> har jag ingen profil?
<Zooklubba> :(
<Hund> http://i.imgur.com/kFxqOm8.jpg
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> den känner jag igen. men kommer glömma av som alla tidigare gånger
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Spara bilden. :)
<Hund> Jag gillar Cherry.
<Hund> Profilen.
<Zooklubba> hur vet du vad jag har
<Hund> För att 99% av alla tangentbord som säljs har OEM.
<Zooklubba> källa!?
<Hund> Erfarenhet.
<Zooklubba> pfft
<Hund> Jag är allvarlig. :)
<Zooklubba> undra hur stor skillnaden blir
<Hund> Mellan?
<Zooklubba> jag är ganska trollig
<Zooklubba> DSA och OEM
<Hund> Stor skillnad.
<Zooklubba> ja
<Zooklubba> förstår jag väl med
<Hund> DSA är inte bara lägre, den är platt med.
<Hund> Men gillar du typ en lite högre version av laptop-profilen lär du gilla dem. :)
<Zooklubba> mest det jag tänkte på, att den är platt. för jag börjar digga https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-glimy-dsa-2077-custom-keycap-set
<Hund> Du får köpa ett billigt set och testa.
<Hund> https://kbdfans.cn/collections/keycaps/products/dsa-blank-keycaps
<Zooklubba> oooooh kolla https://www.massdrop.com/buy/npkc-wooden-wrist-rests
<Hund> https://kbdfans.cn/products/wooden-wrist-rest
<Hund> Jag har gjort mitt egna. :)
<Zooklubba> jag har gjort lite trä-arbete i köket senaste tiden. det har inte uppskattats hemma
<Hund> Jaså?
<Zooklubba> dremel+fräs+trä i köket. lul
<Hund> haha
<Hog> test
<Guest32165> Jaha.
<Guest32165> Fast i gästträsket
<Hund> wut
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-12
<propus> god kväll!
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-13
<Nafallo> morning o/
<Laban> Morrn!
<Barre> SW FTW! \o/ andol är väl där nu antar jag...
<HeMan> Hund: Hur många tangentbord har du provat nu?
<Hund> HeMan: Inte tillräckligt? ;P
<HeMan> Hund: :)
<HeMan> Pratade med Daniel Stenberg som skrivit curl, han gör ca 7 miljoner tangenttryckningar per år
<Hund> Jag funderar på att bygga ett tangentbord där man kan hotswappa, switcharna, då kan jag man ju testa olika switchar lite enkklare. :)
<HeMan> Han gjorde något statistik-verktyg som mätade allt
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det snittar jag nog per dag. :D
<HeMan> 4 miljoner tecken och 3 miljoner backspace? :-P
<Hund> Skillnaden är väl att han kanske gör något av värde för mänskligheten.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Sedan jag lärde mig att skriva rätt har min accuracy blivit mycket bättre. :D
<HeMan> du menar att han inte bara skriver "mechanical keyboard parts" hela dagarna?
<Hund> Precis. :D
<HeMan> Mina barn vill ha ett mekaniskt tgb
<HeMan> Så jag tror jag ska köpa ett nytt till mig så får dom ta mitt gamla
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> Vad har du?
<HeMan> CM storm
<Hund> Och vad vill du ha?
<Hund> Cooler Master brukar göra bra saker. :)
<HeMan> Det är trevligt men det var en aning skrymmande när man skulle ta med det på tunnelbanan
<HeMan> Tänker nog ett utan numerisk del
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> Mjo, de fullstora är ju gigantiska. :D
<HeMan> Har noterat att jag använder piltangerna väl så mycket när jag växlar virtuellt skrivbord
<Hund> Jag tycker nästan att TKL-modellen är stor. ;)
<Hund> En bra storlek för den som vill ha kvar pilklustret är 65%.
<HeMan> Såg just att jag tänkte fel
<Hund> Jaså?
<Hund> http://caps-unlocked.com/varmilo-va69m-rgb/
<HeMan> Jag trodde att att nästa mindre steg saknade piltangerna helt
<Hund> Det finns väldigt många olika layouter.
<HeMan> jo
<Hund> Men 60% och TKL är vanligast. Och där emellan är det lite grötigt. :D
<Nafallo> HeMan: ^H ^W ^U då? ;-)
<HeMan> @hund så litet kanske?  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/UcNe8zm5/DSC_0795.JPG
<Nafallo> Hund: så HP laptops har jobbiga piltangenter... finns det ersättningstangentbord med riktiga tangenter? ;-)
<Hund> HeMan: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-sQ18-lNZXOc/WCzlTde-4PI/AAAAAAAB_JQ/qQrehAMG6DMKf3i4oj4mkmLGOfTUvb3KgCLcB/s1600/IMG_20161116_122926.jpg
<Hund> Nafallo: Du menar att byta ut de du har på laptopen?
<Nafallo> Hund: mm
<Hund> HeMan: Det där är ett Gherkin, 30%-tangentbord. :D
<Nafallo> idioterna har ju lagt pil upp och pil ner på två halvhöga knappar...
<Hund> haha
<Nafallo> HEJ HEMAN!
<Nafallo> tänka att man får ett hej tillbaka om man skriker ;-)
<Nafallo> tänkte
<HeMan> Nafallo: HEEEJ!
<HeMan> Jag hamnade i ett möte...
<Nafallo> jag ska också iväg på möte nu. med duschen ;-)
<Barre> kort möte
<HeMan> så, mötet över!
<HeMan> tjuv-ircade lite under mötet
<andol> Barre: Bra, riktigt riktigt bra!
<Barre> andol: nice, 18:00 så drar jag till en galax, långt långt bort
<andol> Barre: Ok, hojta till efteråt, så kan vi jämnföra vad vi gillade vs vad vi inte gillade.
<andol> Japp, tänker häda såpass mycket att hävda att filmen inte var helt utan brister :-)
<andol> Fast mycket fick de till rätt, rikttigt riktigt rätt.
<Barre> kalas, låt oss disskutera den på så många öppna kanaler som möjligt för att optimera vårt spoiler-attack, men låt oss vänta till efter jag sett den :P
<andol> Barre: Annars måste ju twitter vara en alldeles utmärkt kanal för dylik diskussion? :-)
<Barre> andol: absolut, men låt oss inte begränsa oss till en kanal ;)
<HeMan> andol, Barre: Är det sant att Jar-jar är tillbaka?
<Hund> Alla borde skaffa Mastodon!
<andol> HeMan: Det är Jar-Jar som är Reys båda föräldrar.
<HeMan> andol: vafalls, du måste tagga med [SPOILER] juh!
<andol> Körde ju med ROT26!
<HeMan> jag kan ju dechiffrera allt live!
<HeMan> däremot har jag en inbyggd spärr att läsa efter [SPOILER]
<andol> [SPOILER] John Williams toner håller fortfarande.
<Nafallo> andol: han får skriva ut mer.
<HeMan> Vem?
<Nafallo> HeMan: det vet inte du.
<HeMan> Nafallo: det  är ju därför jag frågar juh!
<Nafallo> HeMan: du vill inte veta ;-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: det vet inte du.
<Nafallo> HeMan: du får lära dig läsa efter [SPOILER] då ;-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: menar du unlearn alltså?
<Nafallo> tror mer på att lära om :-)
<andol> - You must unlearn what you have learned.
<Nafallo> *suck*
<Nafallo> design är roligt, men jösses vad man kan lyckas göra saker komplexa om man inte håller i sig.
<Hund> Nafallo: Kan du design menar du? ;P
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-14
<Nafallo> Hund: jag jobbar som IT arkitekt...
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> https://twitter.com/Kuwaddo/status/940288213314359296
<Nafallo> hade inte fungerat på mina servrar :-)
<Peyam> mord i brommaskolan
<Peyam> borde inte rektorn avgå?
<Peyam> Det är ett mord
<coffe> Dagens spännande problem, har en fil som på grund av coredump ändrat ägare till nobody, den har rättigheter -r-sr-xr-x,   hur jag än försöker ändra så kan jag inte byta ägare eller ta bort filen..  några tips ?
<bamsefar> coffe: itrolf.glesys.se
<coffe> :)
<Nafallo> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42338067
<Nafallo> ^-- bamsefar :-)
<bamsefar> :D
<Laban> :)
<Peyam> sluta med sån där trams
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-15
<coffe> Tips på program anv för att rita nätverk/ clusters ?
<bamsefar> draw.io
<bamsefar> Eller dia
<bamsefar> Eller visio.
<bamsefar> Visio är nog bäst faktiskt
<Barre> med risk för att starta ett riktigt krig i kanalen så säger jag det ändå....
<Barre> jag börjar faktiskt gilla systemd, speciellt journald
 * Barre gömmer sig igen
<andol> Jupp, betyligt trevligare att ställa smarta frågor med journalctl än att manuellt försöka parsa ut saker ut en stor textfil.
<bamsefar> Äääääh
 * Nafallo viskar något om logstash + kibana ;-)
 * coffe graylog äter logstash till frukost :P
<Nafallo> sist jag kollade på dem var väl 2011-2012 någonstans, men då valde jag logstash iaf.
<Barre> du valde fel
<Barre> :P
<Nafallo> har lite dåligt med aktuella referenspunkter ;-)
<Nafallo> jag tyckte inte illa om det. varför är graylog bättre?
<coffe> tack bamsefar
<Zooklubba> svara på frågan dårå
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> inga argument ;-)
<Barre> låt coffe googla klart bara :P
<Nafallo> slängde ett öga på hemsidor. rent visuellt tycker jag fortfarande kibana ser trevligare ut :-)
<Nafallo> graylog är lite för splunky för mig...
<coffe> jag tycker graylog är en mer mogen produkt..  har haft så mycket strul med sätta upp ELK  och det är(var) mer luddigt,  graylog fungerar mer eller mindre direkt.
<Nafallo> ah. icke-problem för mig. tyckte logstash stacken var lätt.
<Nafallo> låter som graylog hade tråkat ut mig :-P
<andol> Nafallo: Fast även när du aggregerar loggar remote så är det ju behändare ifall de redan kommer i ett strukuterat format, än att du ska behöva generera den strukturen i efterhand.
<andol> Barre: En annan feature med systemd jag börjat uppskatta är köra bakgrundstjänster för inloggad användare med systemctl --user.
<Barre> andol: mm... blev glatt överaskad av systemd-run också :)
<HeMan> systemd-nspawn är också fint
<Barre> jo, det är spännande. Men även LXC interrar med systemd-machine. Har inte testat nspawn, men det är spännade
<Barre> machined menar jag kanske
<Peyam> hej flashback rassar
<Peyam> andol, linux blir windows snart
<Barre> snarare tvärtom, windows blir linux snart. De portar mer och mer till linux, PS, .NET & MSSQL, osv. Varför ha en egen kernel när de skulle kunna rulla på en bättre kernel?
<Barre> https://www.suse.com/communities/blog/hpe-microsoft-suse-present-industry-leading-performance-enterprise-class-sql-server-diskless-database/
<Peyam> jo det e sant men windows kommer aldrig bli linux
<Peyam> så länge företag inte har behov av det.
<Peyam> för vanliga användare inte har någon påverkan alls nästan
<andol> Ähh, OS:et är ändå bara ett utbytbar platform att starta Emacs ifrån.
<Barre> linux är en kernel, om windows använder linux som kernel så kommer det fortfarande vara Windows, precis som SUSE är är SUSE och Red Hat är Red Hat. Ingen av dessa har "blivt linux" bara för att de gör ett GNU/Linux OS.
<Peyam> andol, orka med emacs
<Barre> andol: linux är bara ett sätt att boota systemd ;P
<Peyam> Barre, skulle windows byta kernel? skulle Solidwork gilla det? Autocad gilla det? och många andra it företag som har sin del av kakan
<Peyam> fast det e ju deras problem. en dator ska ha facebook.
<Peyam> det är viktigast och instagram och youtube
<Peyam> resten e bara trams
<Barre> Peyam: om windows byter kernel (vilket de gjort ett flertal gånger) och tillhandahåller samma API:er som de gör idag, vad skulle autocad ha emot det?
<Peyam> binary packages
<Peyam> och API är inte kernel oberoende
<Peyam> de skal också skrivas om.
<Barre> det är fullt möjligt att tillhandahålla binary packaes i ett OS som nyttjar binary packages
<Peyam> ja så jag vann. ett noll till mig
<Barre> Peyam: windows kernel tillhandahåller kernel API:er, inga system calls alls. Så dessa API:er är högs kernel-beroende idag
<Barre> *högst
<Peyam> ja och därför måste de skrivas om windows byter sin kernel helt till linux
<Barre> precis
<Peyam> ja och  Autocad och solidage och adobe osv osv skulle behöva investera stora pengar på att uppdatera allt
<Barre> om inte windows tillhandahåller dessa API:er på annat sätt dvs.
<Nafallo> andol: init=/usr/bin/emacs ? ;-)
<Peyam> Nafallo, du ser att vi pratar varför avbryter du oss
<Peyam> Barre, så det lönar sig varken för windows eller andra att byta till linux närmaste 15 åren och kanske inte 20
<Nafallo> Peyam: *suck* du är lika dryg som innan jag tog flera år paus från IRC :-/. ska du inte mogna snart?
<Peyam> Nafallo, Jag skojar med dig.
<Peyam> är inte dryg alls :P
<Barre> Peyam: det tror jag inte heller, det är nog en sannorlik tidsaspekt
<Peyam> så vi kom fram till att jag hade rätt och därför så vinner jag denna diskussion
<Barre> men den är troligare än att linux skulle bli windows, vilket var ditt initiala påstående och som startade hela diskussionen.
<Peyam> Barre, ja. systemd var ett stort steg mot windows
<Barre> ehh.. nej.. systemd ligger helt i user space
<Peyam> linux har ett problem. dels dessa sjuka .deb package o rpm o blabla. när man gör en package till windows gör man det en gång. för linux ska man göra hundra
<Peyam> Barre, varför ska det ligga där. Userspace skal vara förbjudet för systemet att gå in
<Peyam> jag vinner igen så 2-0
<Barre> återigen så jämför du windows OS med en kernel. Jämför windows med RHEL eller Ubuntu istället
<Peyam> ja precis. med linux menar jag alla major distros
<Barre> varför?
<Peyam> Ubuntu har knappt bidragit med något till linux världen. förutom wayland. RedHat har vart den distron som bidragit mest till Gnome framför allt
<Barre> meh... äh... orka... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1eHKf-dMwo&t=271s
<Peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBikVeW42CI
<Peyam> Barre, du är troll för du vet ej vad du pratar om
<Peyam> jag gillar ej att du kallar mig troll mer eller på något sätt försöker få mig framså som ett troll
 * Nafallo tror Barre får lära sig att inte mata troll dock :-P
<Peyam> Nafallo, och du klagar på vf jag e dryg mot dej
<Nafallo> nej nej. det sa jag aldrig :-)
<Nafallo> dryg ja, inte specifikt mot mig ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Inte riktigt uppnåt den nirvanan än.
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-16
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Hur man orkar. :D
<Peyam> Tjena
<Peyam> Farbror Peyam här
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-17
<HeMan> andol, Barre: https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/tensions-rise-between-emacs-and-systemd/
